# Cookin again



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, I cooked a tasty dish for dinner...

I chopped some green onion and put them into a shallow cassarole dish with a BUNCH of whole garlic cloves, a half-stick of unsalted butter, a splash of white wine and some black and red pepper.  This was roasted in the oven at 350F.

I started a box of cavatappi pasta to cooking.

Meanwhile, in a deep, flat sided saucepan, I sautéed a whole yellow onion and a half container of diced white mushrooms in olive oil.  I deglazed the pan with the same wine I used with the garlic.  To that mix, I added 2 cans of low-sodium diced tomatoes, a can of low-sodium V8, 2 bay leaves, generous portions of parsley & thyme, some red & black pepper, plus a _little_ powdered garlic and salt.

When the garlic & onion mix was nicely roasted, I turned up the saucepan's heat to get the mix bubbling.  At that point, I added the garlic & onion mix and 24oz of crawfish meat to the pan.  Then, into the pot went all of the pasta.  

Some vigorous turning & folding of the pan's contents got the pasta thoroughly coated in the sauce.

It kinda looked like a Creole had screwed up his Hamburger Helper...

I served it- 4 heaping spoonfuls per person- with tasty crackers and slices of a nice smoked Gouda.  Definitely looking forward to leftovers!


----------



## Kramodlog

With the GF I made some baked squash, sweet potato soup, rosted pork loin, baked chicken with olive and apricot, oi-sobagi and, for a simple desert, chopped mango, today. We also had brunch with some friends. Pastried and cheese for use. No mimosa. A scandale when you think about it. It was the first time I saw the GF's (hipster)  friends.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm envious of your squash- I love the things, but I'm alone in this in my household.


----------



## Dioltach

I'm in the Dutch Caribbean, where my wife is from, and the other day I had repa di pampuna: pumpkin fritters. When I get home I'm going to make them myself, but a less sweet version with perhaps a bit of chilli pepper, then crumble up some goat's cheese and chop some coriander leaves and make a kind of quesadilla. Serve with sweet chilli sauce. Just the thought is getting me all excited.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Are the fritters made with puréed or shredded pumpkin?


----------



## Dioltach

Puréed, with a bit of flour and egg. They add cinnamon and raisins here and serve them with icing sugar, but I reckon a savoury version would be better.


----------



## delericho

I found time to bake some bread this weekend. It's not something I get to do often, but I always enjoy the results.

(Nothing fancy - a mix of white and wholemeal flour with some added wheatgerm.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There is something to be said for freshly baked bread.  And that is, "Yes, please!"  Even the plainest of breads, when fresh from the oven, can seem a treat.

There is a Market Street grocery near us- kind of upscale- that we've been using more and more, mainly because of their bakery.  I'm usually going in for roasted garlic bread (a bread with whole cloves of roasted garlic), onion rye, pretzel rolls, or one of their 2 kinds of sourdough (mild or strong), depending on availability.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dioltach said:


> I'm in the Dutch Caribbean, where my wife is from, and the other day I had repa di pampuna: pumpkin fritters.



sidedish: Have you ever been to the isle off Bon Aire? 

main course: My birthday is on pi day, so, my birthday meal is to be a Marie Calender's cherry pie. sans icecream. that would be too much.
The side dish is Swai filet marinaded in white wine and garlic olive oil. then I will bake at 350 over a bed of rice pilaf with pats of butter.
The veggie: Broccoli with holendaise [sp?] sauce.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Scott DeWar said:


> sidedish: Have you ever been to the isle off Bon Aire?
> 
> main course: My birthday is on pi day, so, my birthday meal is to be a Marie Calender's cherry pie. sans icecream. that would be too much.
> The side dish is Swai filet marinaded in white wine and garlic olive oil. then I will bake at 350 over a bed of rice pilaf with pats of butter.
> The veggie: Broccoli with holendaise [sp?] sauce.




Sounds good - up until mentioning Hollandaise that is. I really don't like this thick sauce which IMHO is covering all those fine tastes. Do you prepare the pilaf completely before putting it under the fish?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow! Herr Leyden! I am honored! I was just on the pathfinder srd sight of yours just minutes ago!

If I cannot get a good cheese for this I may not make the sauce, just use butter, salt and fresh ground pepper. I usually use sea salt, but finances are grim right now.

As for the pilaf, before my coma, I could make it from scratch, but I hate to admit it but I use a box of the rice, fully made first, setting the fish on a bed of the rice.

I may have to top it off with a single malt


----------



## Dioltach

Scott DeWar said:


> sidedish: Have you ever been to the isle off Bon Aire?




No, I'm afraid not. My wife is Yu Korsou, which for those of us who don't speak Papiementu (although I'm sure everyone here does, of course) means she's from Curacao. So basically we come here to see her family and attend other social functions in her circle. It's not always convenient, like now for instance we couldn't really take time of work, so we're living in Caribbean time and working European time.

About your single malt to go with your fish: do you have a particular whiskey in mind? If not, and if you can get hold of it, I recommend the Greenore 8yo: a very light single malt from Ireland with predominantly citrus flavours. If you want something a bit more buttery to go with the butter sauce you describe, perhaps a Redbreast 12yo? Also from Ireland, very smooth and creamy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dewar's Scotch, but not their signature single  malt. That was too expensive. its 18 yr old, I think. I keep it in my desk drawer t home.

I asked the question about where you were because I met the manager of a dive resort on Bon Aire called Captain Don's Habitat. He was in the same hospital room as I in August/Sept of 2013. He told me a lot about the Dutch Caribbean.

edit: I will let you know better stats on the Scotch


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow! Herr Leyden! I am honored! I was just on the pathfinder srd sight of yours just minutes ago!




Off topic: now you have me scratching my head. What would I (or the original owner of my nick) have to do with the Pathfinder SRD? 



Scott DeWar said:


> If I cannot get a good cheese for this I may not make the sauce, just use butter, salt and fresh ground pepper. I usually use sea salt, but finances are grim right now.




Sounds much more to my taste, anyway. When working with fish I use spices sparingly in order to underline the taste of the fish, not to cover it. When trying your recipe I might use sea trout instead of swai.  Guess it might play well with pilaf.



Scott DeWar said:


> I may have to top it off with a single malt




It or yourself? 

Like in a saying of Germans who try to cook like Italians. Every recipe starts with: "Take a bottle of quality wine and apply it to the cook."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jan, sorry, sir. I had you mixed up with John Reyst. please forgive me.

I do like other fish, I just do not have access to the "good stuff" like my favorite: Mahi Mahi. Neither do I have the finances at present.

I like that German saying! I like to Bar-B-Que with 2 bottles of ale. One to cook with.

My Single Malt is Dewars' Abberfeldy Distillery. It is 12 year not 18 year. Still, smoooooth as love.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jan van Leyden said:


> It or yourself?
> 
> Like in a saying of Germans who try to cook like Italians. Every recipe starts with: "Take a bottle of quality wine and apply it to the cook."




See also French and Creole cooks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pulled off a minor miracle tonight.  

I had gotten some $4 sirloins at the store, along with an array of veggies.  My PLAN had been to take a couple of sirloins & cook them, serving them "chef-style"- removed from the bone and pre-sliced into nice, tender strips.

Out of town relatives showed up at *other* relatives' houses...then stopped by OUR house for dinner.

Well, because of the number of (un)invitees, 2 sirloins became 4.  I served them with whole roasted garlic cloves & green onion in a seasoned wine/butter/lemon sauce, steamed carrots & cauliflower drizzled with a melted garlic parsley butter, and turnip roots with parsley, butter, and chicken broth.

One of the attendees also made a nice, little guacamole.

Oh yeah, leftover birthday cake (Mom just turned 69 this week), ice cream and Piehole whiskey were also consumed.

Everyone had a nice meal.  The steak disappeared, of course, but so did the guacamole, half of the roasted garlic & onion mix, most of, the turnips, and @70% of the steamed veggies.

I have to say that I really enjoyed the slivered steak presentation.  I have done that before with flatiron steak mixed into a stir fry, but not with just seasoned, naked steak before.  It looked appetizing on the platter, and even the most carnivorous of the group ate a healthier ratio of veggies to beef.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Very nice! I planned on a nice fish and rice meal for my pi day birthday meal, but I had a bit of a bike spill that left me in pain, tired and late getting home.

So, I cheated and had a DiGiorno supreme pizza pie. Two pies on Pi day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been enjoying Piehole Canadian flavored whiskey.  It comes in Cherry, Apple and Pecan flavors.  I've had all three flavors neat and on the rocks, and all three live up to the labels- they smell and taste like pie.*  I have also tried them as drink mixers, with some pretty good results.

However, I've also been trying them in foods- desserts, mostly.  My typical home-made ice-cream sundae is vanilla ice cream, cherries, chocolate syrup and pecans.**  But- inspired by drinking days past which included my devastatingly delicious Kalhua Amaretto Vodka Chocolate Milkshakes- I decided to try the Piehole whiskeys as toppings.  

As you might expect, using cherry Piehole instead of cherries or pecan Piehole instead of (or in addition to) pecans changed the sundae to a smoother texture, but the flavor was given a slightly more tangy pop.

The apple was different, though.  Unlike with the others, I used the whiskey without the chocolate syrup, and I didn't use the cherries, either: just whiskey, ice cream, and pecans.  Now, it was good.  But even as I ate it with enjoyment, or realized within a few spoonfuls that I had missed a trick.

Instead of what I did, what I SHOULD have done was replaced the pecans with crumbled ginger snap cookies and added a dusting of cinnamon.  It would have been like pie a la mode.









* Note: like every cherry-flavored liquor I've tried, there is a little aftertaste to cherry Piehole.  However, its aftertaste is the mildest I've experienced so far, and it pretty much disappears when mixed.

** FWIW, because I'm mildly allergic to chocolate, I sometimes use honey, maple syrup or agave syrup as a substitute for the syrup.  YUM!  And pecan sandy cookies make a nice substitute for plain pecans.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sitting at the subway on 8th in Nashville, at the table I always sit at,doing what I always do on computer, No not porn, and just as bored with life as always.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A bunch of family basically invited themselves over for Easter dinner, so I'm doing prep work for cooking most of a big meal for 12-20 people.  At least a couple of them have volunteered to bring stuff besides their appetites- my maternal aunt is cooking a huge ham and some sweet potatoes...that we bought, but  hey!  I don't have to cook them.

Besides that, I'm doing turnip greens, a brisket in a mushroom gravy, a pasta & cheese casserole, a raw veg mix tossed in salad dressing*, a fruit salad, an Apple pie blitz, and making a cheese board- possibly with some diced sausage cubes.









* broccoli, carrots & cauliflower- a.k.a. California mix or what you'd find on a veggie appetizer tray from your local grocery- probably with ranch dressing.  I have enough veg mix that I might make 2 different ones, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not doing a darn thing this year. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That was MY plan, but I got torpedoed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

eh, life. I am glad you have family to get to see!


----------



## Jan van Leyden

We're busy preparing lamb shoulder with aubergine and courgette. As our children will be getting some kind of carnard d'orange instead, we can use all the spices we love, prominently featuring but not limited to garlic and ginger.

The 2006 Rijoa has already been dectanded. I'm very much looking forward to dinner tonight!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Usually, when we plan a shindig, we end up getting fewer guests than expected.  And when an event just materializes at our house, we get MORE attendees.

Well, this spontaneous Easter dinner is shaping up to be the flipside of that.  One guy has a virus, so isn't showing.  But at least 4 people we expected to show still haven't.

Bonus: my paternal aunt brought a roast and several tubs of beans.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I sat at home all day with a stomach bug. Even missed church service.


----------



## Dioltach

We just had our Easter dinner: rack of lamb with a mint and pea risotto.

Speaking of risotto, my store of safron is running low. I bought about half a pound in a small town in Egypt years ago for next to nothing, both regular safron and Nubian safron. I've got used to having an enormous stash of it, and now all of a sudden I'm having to ration it or else start paying European prices.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Or travel back to Egypt?!?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I sat at home all day with a stomach bug. Even missed church service.




So did my best bud- one of our (actual) invitees, alas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dioltach said:


> We just had our Easter dinner: rack of lamb with a mint and pea risotto.
> 
> Speaking of risotto, my store of safron is running low. I bought about half a pound in a small town in Egypt years ago for next to nothing, both regular safron and Nubian safron. I've got used to having an enormous stash of it, and now all of a sudden I'm having to ration it or else start paying European prices.




The Netherlands is a pretty cosmopolitan & diverse country, so I'd suggest you find a good store catering to African and/or Indian customers.  Saffron isn't cheap in most of the northern hemisphere, but I find that African/Indian ethnic groceries tend to have the best prices and availability.

You might also check Pensey's Spices  They're a company that has physical locations AND an online store.  They may do business in your country.

That said...

My mushroom & onion brisket went over pretty well- about 2 1/2 pounds (about 50%) of it disappeared.

...and I'm STILL jealous of your lamb!

Easter (along with Thanksgiving) was one of the holidays we'd routinely go to one of the big holliday buffets and just have a nice meal, but we haven't been able to do that since Hurricane Katrina.  While most of our family got out of its way, they wound up relocating here- good news, bad news.  That means that every big holliday, they expect to have a family celebration, and if we went to a buffet, we'd probably be the ones paying for everyone.

And since Mom hates lamb, there's not much point in my learning how to cook it just for me & Dad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That sucks. My pastor called me to tell me I was missed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dioltach said:


> We just had our Easter dinner: rack of lamb with a mint and pea risotto.
> 
> Speaking of risotto, my store of saffron is running low. I bought about half a pound in a small town in Egypt years ago for next to nothing, both regular saffron and Nubian saffron. I've got used to having an enormous stash of it, and now all of a sudden I'm having to ration it or else start paying European prices.




Strangely, I would have thought that the Indonesian populace might have created a steady and inexpensive supply. I seem to remember in a letter from my father in the village of Swalmen, there was a large number of Dutch/Indonesian peoples.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I was shopping for groceries- anticipating that some relatives would be coming to town soon (they decided not to travel)- and pork shoulders were $0.99/lb...  I bought 2, each over 9lbs.  One immediately went in the freezer, the other got cooked.

I decided to make a pork pot roast, something I hadn't done in more than a year- odd, since our family really digs the pig!

I got out the 14qt Dutch oven and started by slowly sautéing my yellow onions* in unsalted butter.  Then I took the shoulder- liberally dusted with black pepper, red pepper, garlic and onion powder- and seared it a bit.  After a bit of browning, I deglazed the pan with a large box of low-sodium chicken broth, added fresh parsley, some diced green onion, minced garlic, sliced button and portobello mushrooms, and 2 large bay leaves.  I added another half-box of broth, reserving the rest.  I let it cook ofpver medium-low heat for a while  simmering more than boiling.  Then, I added a stick of unsalted butter, 2 cans of reduced-sodium cream of celery soup**, and used the remainder of the chicken stock to rinse the soup cans into the pot.  Turning the heat down to low and allowing the pot to simmer a while to reduce some more took another 40 minutes or so.  By this point, the pork was starting to fall off the bone- which I accelerated with tongs and a good knife.

Mom was complaining the whole time I was cooking the roast that I was doing it wrong.  When she tasted it?  Instant change of tune. 

Simultaneously, I also made some mustard greens.  Like the pork roast, sautéing the same kind of yellow onions was step #1 (using a 16qt stock pot).  After that, I browned 2.5lbs of smoked sausage (a pork & beef mix) that had been sliced into medallions.  I used 1/2 a can of chicken stock to deglaze the pot, then dumped in the greens, which were overflowing the pot.  Adding some salt-free bullion and black pepper, I stirred the pot constantly while the greens began to wilt and fit the pot, then reduced the heat.  I took the remainder of the chicken stock and added @2 heaping tablespoons of flour into it to make a slurry- this was added to the greens near the end.  This thickens the liquid in the pot so that it glazes the greens.  This means any and all flavor- and nutrition- that escaped your ingredients into the broth will instead be retained and more easily consumed.

It wasn't all victories, though- I made a whole bunch of 7-grain rice: used too much water, and it came out a flavorless mass that congealed into a multigrain mushloaf.  Had to use boil-in-bag rice instead.  Gotsta sharpen my rice-cooking skills, I guess. 








* be very careful you get the plain old yellow onions, and not the sweet yellow onions that are so popular today.  The sweet ones will ruin the flavor.

** this recipe also works just fine if you exchange the cream of celery soup for cream of mushroom while subbing fresh celery for the fresh mushrooms.  ALSO, dried mushrooms, onions and parsley can  help you thicken the sauce because they absorb liquid during the cooking process.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It wasn't all victories, though- I made a whole bunch of 7-grain rice: used too much water, and it came out a flavorless mass that congealed into a multigrain mushloaf.  Had to use boil-in-bag rice instead.  Gotsta sharpen my rice-cooking skills, I guess.




For how many people did you cook? Even the simple stuff like rice gets difficult when you find yourself in a different weight class.

Fun fact regarding boil-in-bag rice: two weeks ago we had a boy's evening where our son (13 years old) was cooking for me. I did some last minute shopping and had to buy some rice because our good basmati was gone. So I had to buy some boil-in-bag basmati. Guess what my son did. He unceremoniously cut open the bags and prepared the rice in the usual way. When I asked him about it he thought  I'd play a trick on him. He couldn't fathom that rice could be cooked in a bag.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In all honesty, though I was cooking in large portions to feed multiple people and/or to have leftovers, that wasn't the issue.  I RARELY cook rice that isn't bagged.  (A sin, i know.)  So instead of being even semi-precise, I eyeballed it.

What compounded it was that I was using the method in which you're using juuuuust enough water so that when the water is gone- fully absorbed by the cooked rice- it is done...and BECAUSE there was too much water, I just kept cooking it.  So it was overcooked as well.

Usually, when I cook regular, unbagged rice, I'm baking it.  Which is to say that it is in a baking dish below some kind of meat.  The juices from the meat combine with other liquids in the pan- usually some kind of lemon juice, wine, broth, oil/fats, etc.- mixed and pre-seasoned with nuts and/or veggies, herbs & spices to make for a nice, 1-pot dish.  

Hilariously, the last time I did THAT, I overcrowded my pan, and some of the rice was above the liquid line.  That meant it had almost no liquid to absorb, and thus, some of the pan contained hard little baked rice discs...  Worse still- I didn't notice until after I had removed it from the pot and placed it into a Tupperware container, which let the good & bad rice get mixed together.  (Had I noticed, I'd have been able to salvage things by merely shaving off the top layer of rice where the problem existed.

Aaaaaand Mom seemed to get most of the poorly done rice.  Not amused.


----------



## Dioltach

I once had some friends round to play D&D and decided to make a biryani for them. Followed my usual recipe, stuck the dish in the oven -- and forgot to put the lid on. The water in the sauce evaporated and the rice was inedible.

My gran gave me a teflon-coated sauce pan in the mid-1990s, and it was wonderful for cooking rice. It looked hideous, mind: a browny beige, very typically early 1980s. Sadly the handle came off about ten years ago, and for the longest time I never succeeded in cooking proper rice. In the end I gave up and just bought a rice cooker. Makes perfect rice every time.

(Additional anecdote: My mother is an absolutely fantastic cook, loves nothing better than spending three days in the kitchen to prepare a single lunch. I told her about my rice cooker and she decided to buy the same one. Called me a few days later to complain that it was a terrible thing, the rice came out soggy and mushy. Turned out she'd added two cups of water for every cup of rice, instead of 1:1.)


----------



## Dioltach

Coming back to my story about the saffron above: yes, I can get hold of it fairly easily here in the Netherlands, even in a regular supermarket. It's just that the price is prohibitive to use it in the quantities I've become used to. It probably would be cheaper to go back to Egypt, as Scott DeWar suggests, and buy a new stash. And of course have the added advantage of travelling down the Nile on a luxury boat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I use a simple 2:1 ratio. 2 cups water, 1 cup rice, some butter or olive oil, a table spoon of salt if using unsalted butter or olive oil. works every time for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmmmm...below is pictured 12qt of Crawfish _____________, a dish still unnamed because I'm still sussing it out.





The first time I made this, I served it with a side of slices of smoked Gouda.  This went over well, but everyone at the table except me started chucking the cheese into the mix, and uttering bleats of joy.  So this time around I did what they did, and mixed the cheese in during the cooking process.

It was a nice idea: the sauce became creamier and stuck to the pasta better.  But even though I used a good, flavorful smoked Gouda, it didn't quite stack up, IMHO.  So NEXT time, I'm going to go with a stronger flavored cheese like Parrano, or perhaps a mix of the two.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crawfisha tasta gouda! How's that for a name?

I am doing some bbq action. I have two whole chickens, cut to parts, soaking in brine and ale in a stock pot. I placed a lid on the pot and stacked ice packs on top to keep it from going bad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did a stracciatella soup as an appetizer/meal tonight- I doubled up on the soup, Dad's going soup & sandwich.  Baking some chicken, too, but it won't be done for a while, yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a nifty thing with chicken tonight.

I tossed some thighs & wings in a quick marinade of 14 Hands Pinot Grigio and Tabasco sauce, then sprinkled them with a little McCormick's garlic pepper mix and some paprika, plus just a tiny pat of butter.  Baked at 350F for a while.

Came out quite tasty, but I DID make one technical error.  I had the thighs & wings resting on a bed of sliced onions, garlic and mushrooms in casserole dishes.  This was fine for the thighs, but I overcrowded my wing pan.  Too much fat rendered off of them, so their undersides were more boiled/steamed than crispy baked.

Next time, I'm doing the wings on an edged cookie sheet with a small rack over it.  That way, I still get the benefit of the drippings on the veggies below, but the bigger surface area and the elevation over the sheet will result in properly done wings.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight's culinary adventures:

Baked Zucchini Medallions with Italian breading and Sausage in Tomato Sauce over Rice.

The zucchini is pretty self-explanatory: a little butter, some garlic pepper and some Italian breadcrumbs, with a little shredded Parrano.

The second experimental dish was trickier.  I decided to use some slightly different seasonings than I usually would.  Instead of my usual creole go-to red & black peppers, I decided to use one large jalapeño, finely diced.

Its a trick I learned from a pro: sliced, that pepper still would have added its flavor to the sauce, but diners would be getting the capsaicin in pretty concentrated doses.  Instead, the finely diced pepper is dispersed through the entire sauce, and no bite has a big pepper punch, just a nice little burn.

Most of the rest was relatively traditional creole cooking.  2 onions, several cloves of diced garlic, celery and the jalapeño were all sautéed for a while (I used olive oil instead of the butter favored by Creole cooks for a slightly different flavor).  They were removed from the pot and replaced by @2lbs of sliced smoked sausage, which was slowly browned.  When a nice fond formed, I turned the heat down and deglazed the pan with 14 Hands Pino Grigio, and put the sautéed veggies back in the pan.

Then came 2 cans of diced tomatoes, the juice of 1 lemon, some low-sodium V8, a can of beef broth, some bay leaves, and a generous sprinkle of parsley.  I brought the sauce back to a boil and let it cook for a while, to thicken it. 

The final twist was the addition of some diced Parrano directly to the sauce, to cream it up a bit.  It melted nicely, and the overall flavor was good, but I wasn't 100% happy with the texture.  

I don't know if it was the amount of cheese I used or just the particular kind, but instead of melting completely, some of it retained its distinct nature as little cheesy, rice-like bits.

I know I could rectify this by pre-melting the cheese in a heated milk & flour mix- a step in making mac & cheese from scratch- but I don't think I want that much dairy & liquid in the sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a creamy onion mushroom zucchini soup.  Came out good, but needs work.

However, saw this and thought: YES!

http://www.reshareworthy.com/potato-bacon-cheddar-tart/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Country style ribs!





Those were the last ones on the grill.

We had a bunch of family over today, so I thawed a big container of red beans, did a pot of turnip greens, and fire-cooked ribs, sausage, and links.

The food was all good, but the ribs were a hit: marinated 24 hours in a mix of Shiner White Wing, Blue Moon, olive oil, lemon juice, bay leaf, black pepper and onion powder.

I did not baste, rub or otherwise season the ribs before placing them on the grill.  The marinade imparted enough flavor that several people didn't even bother with the BBQ sauce I made.

And tender?  Well, my cousin Kerry was first to the table with a plate of beans and a large rib.  He took a spoonful of beans and ate it.  Then he cut a chunk off the rib with the spoon...

I don't have much in the way of leftovers!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight's culinary discovery: Remoulade sauce- usually partnered with seafood dishes like crab cakes or stuffed shrimp- works very well with smoked turkey.  Probably could go with a nice ham, too.


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Yes, definitely so! Remoulade can be a nice accent for dishes without succinct spices. Try cooked potatoes with some butter, asparargus with some (not too much) Hollandaise and ham with a bit of Remoulade.


----------



## juanlb

I wish I could cook.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stop wishing and take a class somewhere!  Cooking is learnable- I started @7 years old.  Now I apply those lessons because of health issues.

Biggest hurdle is being wiling to try new things.  Last night's discovery was mere chance.  I had thawed some cabbage I cooked, as well as a smoked turkey leg bought at our church fair.  My mom- with whom I was dining- was having cabbage partnered with crab cakes bought at Whole Foods grocery.  

She remarked on the tanginess of the remoulade sauce- another WF product- and I tried it on my turkey...because that was what I had.  It was an experience akin to the first time having prime rib at a steak house served with au jus and creamy horseradish.

Would do again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and welcome to ENWorld!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soooo...I now have sort of gained a cooking student.

My cousin's wife has learned to do a couple of things over time, but she really wanted to learn certain key dishes.  So she has started joining in the prep & cooking of meals now and again.  Well, this weekend, she kinda took point on dinner, doing a pineapple-strawberry glazed ham (the one my aunt- her MiL- does) and a pot of mustard greens, with my aunt and I doing only @40% of the work on each dish.  Not just showing & telling, but explaining why we do things a certain way.

Her ham came out a little less sweet than my aunt's usually does, but still quite good.  And the mustard greens were a home run.

It was the best meal we'd had in a few days, and we let her know it.

This coming weekend, we'll be steaming a turkey...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, my student couldn't make it to it due to a scheduling conflict.  Still...





Pictured: a 23.5lb steamed turkey after breast reduction surgery; whole garlic cloves, baby carrots, gross chopped red onions & green onions in mix of lemon juice, chicken stock, Pino Grigio, butter and turkey drippings; oyster dressing; mustard greens, rice.

Not pictured: ravenous familial horde.

My evening's immediate future: deboning turkey for storage and using carcass to make stock.


----------



## Dioltach

Last week we had friends round, so I took the day off and spent it in the kitchen. The first serious cooking I'd done since last Christmas.

I cured and cold-smoked some salmon, and served it as a starter with char-grilled gem lettuce and a lemon and dill espuma. The main was an Italian beef stew that was on the stove from 9am, served with home-made gnocchi. Dessert was chocolate mousse with candied (and ever-so-slightly salted) mint leaves and chantilly cream.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tongue.
On.
Floor.


Puddleofdrool.


----------



## Dioltach

The salmon was particularly good: I'd been meaning to give it a go for a while, and last week I decided to make the time. In the end it didn't require much effort, and the result was amazing.

My problem was that I have a very fancy Demeyere smoking pan, but that's for hot smoking -- you need a bigger set-up for cold-smoking, because the salmon needs to be kept separate from the smoke, and placed on a rack over a bowl of ice. In the end I decided that my largest deep roasting tray would be big enough -- but then it wasn't quite big enough for the rack I wanted to use. So I improvised a rack out of skewers, which worked OK.

Apart from that, it took maybe 10 minutes the night before to prepare the cure (salt, sugar and tea leaves) and pack the salmon in it. The smoking itself took about an hour and a half.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The salmon got my attention, but it was the beef stew & dessert that impressed me.

Still, nice improv on the salmon!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the local restaurant where I was getting my fried artichoke hearts has closed.  Now I can't make my vegetarian po-boys without driving at least another 1/2 hour.

Anybody have a clue on D.I.Y. fried artichoke hearts?  I have never bought or cleaned an artichoke, and have only purchased pickled hearts for home use.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I place the hearts and other pieces in 



Spoiler



the garbage


 [edit]gah! It don't work no mo![/edit]


----------



## Dioltach

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anybody have a clue on D.I.Y. fried artichoke hearts?  I have never bought or cleaned an artichoke, and have only purchased pickled hearts for home use.




Sorry, never cooked artichoke hearts, but I'd definitely parboil them (or cook them in a water bath, of you have one) before frying them. Pretty much every recipe I have for artichokes also involves soaking them in a lemon juice and water mixture before cooking, presumably to retain their colour.

I had some friends round to watch the rugby yesterday and did a bit of light cooking. I smoked some more salmon, which was very well received, particularly with the lemon and dill espuma. I also baked some crab and apple cornmeal muffins, which would have been better if I'd used a little more crab meat and remembered to add ginger, and I made some Caribbean pumpkin fritters. The plan was to make thing ones and turn them into quesadillas with goat's cheese and coriander, but I couldn't get them thin and large enough. So in the end I just served the small fat ones, and no one complained.

Tomorrow I'm going to take the leftover pumpkin mash and make ravioli, with feta and coriander, them serve with a grilled chicken breast or veal, and make an orange and Cointrea sauce (or perhaps a foam).

(My wife will be visiting her parents in the Caribbean later this month, and I need to  make sure she has a reason to come back.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

As you can guess, I do not like artichoke hearts. sorry guys. What I DO like is bacon and eggs:

start with thick cut smoked bacon cooking in a pan, then in another pan, cooking in olive oil are white and green onions with a shake or two of salt.
meanwhile I chop in small parts one potato, and put it in the second pan. when mostly cooked, put in same pan with bacon and start with saute' some more green and white onions and a mushroom.

take 4 eggs and a couple of ozs of skim milk and scramble in the bullet mixer .. . pour in pan with veggies and scramble. 

While eggs are cooking and when taters and bacon are done, set on a plate, and place Colby and Swiss cheese over the taters. Place the cooked scrabbled eggs over the cheese and taters.

Serve with tea or coffee. Belch often.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anybody have a clue on D.I.Y. fried artichoke hearts?  I have never bought or cleaned an artichoke, and have only purchased pickled hearts for home use.





I would buy the canned or jarred hearts, then dry them out a bit on a paper towel or something. There are a few ways to do it. I liked to put a bit of egg, then some flour, then fry them in a pan of olive oil and garlic and serve them with pasta. Take what I say with a grain of salt as I've been eating gluten free due to celiac for about five years (so its been a while since I've worked with flour).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The canned/jarred ones I have found so far in my local area are all too salty/pickled to really work for my purposes.  I'll keep my eyes open, though!


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The canned/jarred ones I have found so far in my local area are all too salty/pickled to really work for my purposes.  I'll keep my eyes open, though!




It depends on what they are preserved in. Some brands are better at not having that salty or pickled flavor (I can't remember the brand but I found one that basically kept them in water and wasn't too bad). You could also try frozen artichoke hearts. You can also soak them in water to get some of the canned flavor out. Your only other option is to buy a bunch of fresh artichokes and use the hearts from those, but that can be a pretty expensive meal (most fried artichoke hearts you find are going to be frozen or canned).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Made a lasagna/pastitsio-inspired casserole last night.  

I used thin slices of Yukon Gold potato instead of pasta.  The meat was home-made Louisiana hot sausage mixed with diced onion, garlic, white mushroom, portobello mushroom, and tomatoes.  The cheese was a mix of cubed butterkäse and shredded aged Parmesan.

The sauce was diced tomatoes & tomato sauce with red & black pepper, oregano, parsley, and chives.

Verdict: tasty as charged.

There's still room for improvement, though.  If nothing else, next time I'll use my mandolin to slice the potato more thinly than I can by hand with my knives.  And I might use more sausage & sauce.  My sauce was also tasty, but it was still a bit too lightly seasoned- a bit more parsley and/or oregano.


----------



## Umbran

It has been apple-time here in the Northeast.  Went apple picking a couple of weeks ago, and we have since done...

Home-made applesauce - freezes very well, for later in the year. 
Apple butter.
Apple fritters.
Apple-matzah kugel - best use of matzah outside of soup I've ever seen.
Apple crumble cookie bars.
There was one other in there, I cant' recall what.

And there are still more apples in the fridge....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love apples, and I'm down in Texas where Honeycrisps, & Ambrosias are as pricey as restaurant appetizers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our local squirrels have gifted us with pecan trees that are just beginning to produce.  One of our dogs found a cluster and bright it into the house, where she proceeded to gnaw it into a brown mush.

...EASILY mistaken for something else...

So it may be that we will have our own pecans in the foreseeable.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love apples, and I'm down in Texas where Honeycrisps, & Ambrosias are as pricey as restaurant appetizers.




We mostly pick Cortlands and Jonagolds, with some Macintoshes and Galas mixed in to round out flavors and textures in cooking.  Up here supermarket apples are okay, but nothing beats the ones fresh off the tree.  Or even a couple weeks off the tree in your own fridge.  They keep really well.

We are trying our hand at grapes - Concords are good for cooking, and, being named after Concord, MA, as you expect they grow really well.  Stupendously well, in fact.  The problem isn't getting the plant to grow, but in the pruning - don't prune enough, and the darn thing takes over everything in its path.  Prune too much, and you lose the buds that become flowers and fruits.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have witnessed zuchini plants display similarly aggressive tendencies.

When we lived in Aurora, CO, we and many of our circle of friends & associates were growing zuchini.  The plants were so bountiful that if you left a basket of them on a doorstep, rang the bell and ran, it would be greeted with the same face as a burning bag of poop.


----------



## Umbran

Today, my wife and I are going to a "soup swap".  A bunch of folks get together.  Each brings several (in our case, 6) quart-containers of homemade soup.  There's a little song and dance of presenting and "selling" your soup, and then there's a round-robin of picking soups - you leave with as many containers as you brought.  

We made a corn chowder, the ingredient list for which is deceptively simple.  Corn, chicken broth, onions, cream, bacon, scallions, salt and pepper.  The secret is in the method - some of the corn is canned, and that's made into a puree to thicken the soup. The rest of the corn is cut from cobs, and you include the cobs in the simmering step, to leech out all the corny goodness.

I have no idea what soups we'll get to leave with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a cool thing to do.  FWIW, I LOVE corn- it is among my favorite veggies.  But I'm also slightly allergic to it, so I don't eat it often.  That chowder sounds like one I'd leave with.

Sometimes, simpler is just better.  On one episode of _Kitchen Nightmares_, Gordon Ramsey pitted his version of broccoli soup against that of the struggling restauranteur in a blindfolded taste test, and won in a "FLAWLESS VICTORY!!!".  The restauranteur's recipe had 15+ ingredients, Gordon's was broccoli, water, salt and pepper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried a little 'speriment tonight: instead of one of the usual meats- bacon, ham or sausage- for a pot of mustard greens  I tried some smoked turkey necks and smoked turkey wings.  (I wanted smoked thighs, but none were available.)

The result was perfectly tasty.

However, there were issues.  I am not a fan of turkey necks myself, but chose to use them in the experiment because bones can add a lot of flavor and texture to a dish, and they did exactly that.  But nibbling the meat off of them is a PITA.  What I may do next time is use the smoked turkey necks to make a stock.

The wings, OTOH, were deemed "visually unappetizing" by Mom who is normally a wing fiend.  I think that had I cooked them a bit longer before adding the greens themselves, they'd have fallen off the bones, and thus, more appealing.

All in all, though, a success.  The overall flavor was reminiscent of ham, actually.  So, with some thought and skill, I could use smoked turkey as a substitute for pork in all kinds of southern veggie recipes- greens of all kinds, green beans, red beans, white beans.  Perhaps even gumbo.

This means I can open up my recipe playbook a bit more when entertaining my Jewish & Muslim friends.

Now all I need to do is start smoking my own meats so I can control the sodium levels...


----------



## Scott DeWar

preparing for three different dishes: Sausages and peppers, roasted chicken and you guessed it: TURKEY!!! Just need to get it cooked. also got the stuff for beef stroganoff too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Turkey day is probably gonna be big, again.  A ham, a fried turkey w/dirty rice, a steamed turkey w/mixed veg, gumbo, garlic slaw, mustard greens, deviled eggs, oyster dressing, a possible beef roast, and goodness knows what else.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I expect your turkey day to be no less then Big at Alcatraz Estates.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Turkey day is probably gonna be big, again.  A ham, a fried turkey w/dirty rice, a steamed turkey w/mixed veg, gumbo, garlic slaw, mustard greens, deviled eggs, oyster dressing, a possible beef roast, and goodness knows what else.




We have a conundrum - the range in the number of people possibly attending.  I think we are currently looking at... 8 to 15.  That's difficult to plan for.  8 can be handled with one moderately sized turkey.  For 15 we'd need to do some big-honkin' bird, and big-honkin' birds don't come out as well.  And we only have one modest oven making multiple proteins a hassle.


----------



## Zaukrie

See if you can get one of those counter top oven like things like the nuwave. We did a turkey in one one. I liked the device, but my quote did not. The only hard part was turning the bird


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zaukrie said:


> . . . . . I liked the device, but my quote did not.  . . . . .



uh. huh? What? Am I missing something here or is there an issue with auto correct?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My steaming technique results in tasty, juicy big birds.  Barring that, though, using the roasting bags is- from what I have been told- similarly effective.

But yeah: having a minimum guest list of half your presumed max is tough to plan for.  A highly variable guest list is our conundrum as well.  We're sure to hit a dozen, but there are nearly that many we're trying to sort out...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I love roasting bags. My brother has a different method. He injects the turkey with salt water and cooks it to about 5 degrees below the expected temperature.


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> I love roasting bags. My brother has a different method. He injects the turkey with salt water and cooks it to about 5 degrees below the expected temperature.




I've not found a need for a roasting bag.  Standard brine (if it isn't pre-brined) and roast has served well.  I just have to get a new meat thermometer before stuff goes down...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Brine - that's the term for what my brother does


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Brine - that's the term for what my brother does




Yah.  I'm not a fan of injecting brine, though.  I prefer to soak the bird.  

It is also often unnecessary these days, as many, many birds come pre-brined, and you risk making it too salty if you over-brine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As always: read your labels!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Umbran said:


> Yah.  I'm not a fan of injecting brine, though.  I prefer to soak the bird.
> 
> It is also often unnecessary these days, as many, many birds come pre-brined, and you risk making it too salty if you over-brine.




in the greater Nashville metropolus area, he can find anything - and I mean _ANYTHING_!! So he looks for fresh from the farm - ergo 'unbrined' - for his cooing needs. Otherwise it is from costco for that year if he cannot find what he wants. 

Also, if push came to shove he could work as a chef if he wanted to employment wise


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and for your horrific viewing pleasure, I give you cthanksgiving cthurkey!


----------



## Zaukrie

Ha, my wife, not my quote....did not like the device.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zaukrie said:


> Ha, my wife, not my quote....did not like the device.



So she is NOT amused?


----------



## Dioltach

I just got back from a week in Bali, where I picked up some wonderful vanilla pods and saffron for next to nothing, as well as dried sweet basil (I'd only ever seen it fresh and frozen before). That should keep me going in the kitchen for the time being.

I also bought several packets of Luwak coffee -- I still have to see whether it's as good as it's supposed to be, because the only time I could try it there it was made from powder (instant-style), which is probably not the best way. My impression was that the Balinese think the obsession with "pooh coffee" is quite funny.

On the return flight we had a transfer in Doha, and I had just enough time to buy myself a bottle of Macallan Oscuro -- I'm calling it my end-of-year bonus, and I paid about 300 euros less than the usual price. I'm just about to have myself a private tasting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz, I have been cooking chicken vegetable soup, and this is what I have in it:
two chickens, boiled with salt, pepper parsley and a pinch of ginger until it can be de-boned.
celery [fresh], carrots[fresh] and noodles with the following seasonings:

salt, pepper, garlic, italian herbs, parsly [fresh] and curry.

my question is this:

What I am curious about is have you ever heard of putting balsamic vinager in chicken soup?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No I haven't.

I sometimes use dry wines or some kind of vinegar* to replace salt, but I haven't used balsamic for that purpose.  Usually balsamic has a sweetness to it that I'm not usually looking for.  Still, nothing is wrong with experimenting- serve yourself some and give it a splash.

My guess is it won't quite work...but it may be a good secret ingredient in some kind of tomato soup...

On the chicken...I wouldn't actually boil it.  You really want more of a fast simmer just short of boiling (you want bubbles, but not a pot at full roll) if you want a classic clear-ish broth.  Also, if you have a cleaver, breaking your chicken into smaller pieces will speed the process and open the bone to release the marrow, intensifying the flavor of your broth.

Another trick is to brown the chicken (with a just enough oil to prevent sticking) a little in the pot over low to medium heat before adding the water.  This invokes the power of the Maillard reaction: application of heat to amino acids produces some nice flavors.  Yes, this means there will be some brown** on your pot's bottom.  This is called fond, and it should lift with the introduction of the water to your pot- possibly requiring a little spoon work- and add those flavors to the soup.

Also, I recently found out that using arrowroot as a thickener doesn't cloud broths like flour would.  And I DO like to thicken broths a bit.  A slightly thickened broth has a nicer mouthfeel than one that hasn't.  It feels more...decadent.



* or lemon juice or citric acid

** if too much of it goes black, it is burned, and you should start over.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, I meant slow simmer instead of boil. I will try a splash it here at my next meal. Just woke and ate "Breakfast" So not hungry yet.


----------



## Umbran

Not chicken soup here...

I recently found an awesome recipe for Steak in Adobo.  The sauce is a relative of the super-spicy adobo you find in canned chipotle peppers, but with less "burn your mouth with capsaisin," and more actual flavor.  Unfortunately, the recipe is from a recent magazine, and I would feel bad just writing down the copyright-protected recipe here.  It is basically a braise of cubed up flank and/or skirt steak, in a sauce based in a couple types of dried chili peppers that have been toasted, rehydrated, and blended with a number of other ingredients.  Magnificent!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Umbran said:


> Not chicken soup here...
> 
> I recently found an awesome recipe for Steak in Adobo.  The sauce is a relative of the super-spicy adobo you find in canned chipotle peppers, but with less "burn your mouth with capsaisin," and more actual flavor.  Unfortunately, the recipe is from a recent magazine, and I would feel bad just writing down the copyright-protected recipe here.  It is basically a braise of cubed up flank and/or skirt steak, in a sauce based in a couple types of dried chili peppers that have been toasted, re-hydrated, and blended with a number of other ingredients.  Magnificent!




you are seriously making my mouth water!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A good adobo can be soooooooo good!  You could tell us the name of the magazine, you know.

I recently re-watched the Good Eats episode on peppers- twice.  Lots of good info.  Towards the end, he made a dish in which he manipulated the heat by prepping the pepper in a variety of ways: with inner membrane (hottest), without inner membrane (fruitiest), dried and fire roasted.

That technique; that episode perhaps revealed the secret to a salsa I used to get at a family run restaurant I used to live near.  Estella made the hottest salsa I have ever personally had.  If that were all there was to it, I'd never have eaten it again.  Instead, though, her salsa's heat did not mask the flavors of the other ingredients.  You could taste the rich tapestry of tomatoes, onions, cilantro, etc., even through that fire.

...which, of course, had an equally intense..."afterburn".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A good adobo can be soooooooo good!  You could tell us the name of the magazine, you know. . . . .
> You could taste the rich tapestry of tomatoes, onions, cilantro, etc., even through that fire.
> 
> ...which, of course, had an equally intense..."afterburn".



 Lets not get cheeky, here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Lets not get cheeky, here.




If not here, where?  If not now, when?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't know. Just don't make others the butt of your jokes, ok?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been working hard in the kitchen the past few days.  I was told that there was a massive influx of relatives coming to town so I was to get ready.  So I bought 18.5lbs of pork shoulder, 5lbs of chicken thighs, and other things.  All my meats were on sale for under .$0.99/lb- perfect for feeding a swarm of locusts...errrr...relatives.

A day later, I was told that the visitation was occurring closer to Palm Sunday.

Well, I still needed to feed MY household, and the stuff I bought wasn't going to keep in the fridge until then, so...

I took the larger pork shoulder- @9.8lbs- and made my usual pork pot roast.  The meat is cubed, then seasoned with onion & garlic powder, some black & cayenne pepper, and then seared.  Then I added 3 yellow onions, about 8 cloves of garlic (minced), fresh and dried parsley, and sliced portobellos.  Eventually, 2 cans of cream of celery soup was added for flavor & thickening.  Served over your choice of penne pasta or diced Yukon gold potatoes.

I forgot the bay leaf, but it still came out good.  We ate @1/2 of it, and the rest was put into the freezer in 2 bags.

The chicken was made into a chicken & sausage gumbo.  The sausage in question was Eddy's smoked (a beef & pork sausage) and my family's all-beef Louisiana hot sausage.  I used a mix of chicken stock, homemade turkey stock, and some chicken bouillon for the broth, seasoned with thyme, filé, parsley, black & red pepper, and bay leaf.  It was a bit of an experiment- usually, I make seafood gumbo.  So getting the flavor and the ratio of liquid to solids was a bit of clever guesswork on my part.  After 2 meals, I have about a gallon of that left.  Dad might take some to his office- his staff have all heard of my mighty gumbo, but only one or two have ever tasted it, and one isn't a fan of seafood.  So they've been asking for a C&S gumbo, but I keep telling them to buy the ingredients.  But I don't have a problem with sharing in this case.  I hope nobody's a softie when it comes to spicy food, though.

Today was the big experiment, though.  I didn't want to make MORE pork pot roast, so I tried my hand at a red pork chile.  I found a good recipe that nonetheless presented challenges.  

First, it called for ingredients that people in the household would balk at.  One person in the house can't eat much in the way of bell peppers.  Sometimes, they're ok in recipes- see fajitas- but usually, we don't use them.  And while I'm personally bean/no bean ambivalent when it comes to chili, there's a very strong anti-beans in chili in the house.  So those had to go.  But the beans in this recipe aren't just for stretching the servings and adding a teensy bit of flavor, they also work as a thickener.  I subbed in some finely diced red potatoes for them.

Finding a substitute for bell peppers required more thought, though.  I stood in the produce section of Kroger looking at peppers for quite a while.  Eventually, I bought some poblanos, anaheims, anchos, and cascabels, all pretty mild.  I decided to use one of each-finely diced- because each had a different flavor.

Also, it involved a slow cooker.  The meat was 3x the size of the recipe's requirements.  In fact, at 7.7lbs, it was physically bigger than my 6qt pressure cooker, and _almost_ bigger than my 10qt one, too.  So I had to use my 13.5qt Dutch oven and slow cooked that bad boy in the oven.

Did I mention that its a slow-cook recipe?  Stage 1, in which the seasoned pork is cooked with low heat (200-220degF) in a beer broth, takes 8-10 HOURS!  Then for step 2, you take it out of the oven, add your other ingredients, stir, and then cook it for another 4-8 HOURS!

I was in the midst of step 2 when I stirred over vigorously, and a little bit of the...slurry?...cleared the rim.  I wiped it up with a fingertip (without burning myself) and tasted it.

Even at this stage, I could tell this stuff was going to kick butt!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lunch!





That's my red pork chili, topped with fresh chopped green onion, Cotswold & smoked Gouda cheeses, and a dollop of sour cream.  Final touch- not pictured- is @1tsp of hot sauce from a local diner that seems as if it were made for chili.

It has a nice, mild but sustained burn.  It's a winner!  Everyone will dig it!






Well..I HOPE so.  I've got 2.5 gallons of the stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Can you freeze some and send me about a pint? Don't worry about the toppers. I am actually growing green onions out of a glass jar that I bought from the store last month




they have rooted enough to get into soil, now.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So I bought 18.5lbs of pork shoulder...
> 
> Even at this stage, I could tell this stuff was going to kick butt!




Well, on the poor, confused hog, the shoulder *is* the butt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They have very Escherian, non-Euclidean anatomy, do hogs- originally from the Far Realms, perhaps?


----------



## Scott DeWar

And then there is the anitomical similarities between pigs and humans: Blood, skin and I think the heart even can be placed in humans!


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They have very Escherian, non-Euclidean anatomy, do hogs- originally from the Far Realms, perhaps?




Well, I dunno.  It isn't like they're the only species around that often has its butt at the wrong end.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...ALSO like humans!


----------



## Scott DeWar

did you know the doctors can move your butt to your belly?? It is called a colostomy.

I know nothing about this. *ahem*


----------



## Umbran

Okay, answers won't come quickly enough to matter, but here's a scenario for discussion.

I'm making a skillet thin crust pizza for supper tonight.  The pizza dough in question uses a dark ale as a leavening agent.  The most cost effective way to get it was a pint bottle.  But, the recipe uses only 1/3 of a cup of ale, which is going to leave me with a lot of ale left over.  For most of you, this wouldn't be an issue - but I don't drink.

So, you have a cup and a half or so of ale you aren't going to drink - what do you do with it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stopper it for later use.

It makes for a KILLER marinade ingredient.  While water or wine are more common, it could be used to deglaze a pan for making a sauce that goes on steak.  That chili I just made?  The first step is cooking the pork shoulder with low heat (@200-250degF) in 8oz beer per 2.5lbs of meat.

You might also look for other bread recipes.  Around here, Shiner Bock bread is a big seller- it is kind of like a sourdough.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stopper it for later use.




I perhaps should get some beer-bottle sized stoppers, as this is not an uncommon occurrence.   Why is it that only beer comes in bottles that can't be reclosed?



> It makes for a KILLER marinade ingredient.




And, this is a case where I wouldn't care if the beer/ale went flat.  A little planning and it could be used for a recipe later in the week.



> You might also look for other bread recipes.  Around here, Shiner Bock bread is a big seller- it is kind of like a sourdough.




I did find a very common beer bread recipe to use tonight's bottle up.  

3 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1⁄4 cup sugar
1 (12 ounce) can beer
1⁄2 cup melted butter (1/4 cup will do just fine)

(the baking powder and salt may be omitted if you are using a self-rising flour.
Mix all ingredients but butter.  The butter can be incorporated into the dough, or poured over the dough when you put it in a greased loaf pan.  Or, you can incorporate some of the butter, and our some over - it helps control how soft the crust is.
Bake at 375 F for one hour.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You can probably find corks for @$5/bag of 6 or so in places like Bed, Bath & Beyond, Crate & Barrel, etc.  Should fit a beer bottle, too.  And most stores that sell wine or spirits also carry reusable bottle stoppers.

You could also hit BB&B (or C&B, etc.) and get one or 2 bottles that you could decant your beer into.  They come in a lot of sizes- I have some for homemade oil vinaigrette dressings that are about the size of a typical condiment bottle, and others almost liter sized.  Just make sure its easy to clean.  Bottles with tiny necks or that are ridiculously tall are just nightmares.

Oh yeah, just remembered: some beers are corked like wines, and others have threaded caps for screwing on & off.  Take a closer look to see if yours has a screwtop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A question: is there a medical reason you don't drink beer or is it simply you don't care for it? 

I ask not being nosy, but for a reason- just like with wine or spirits, you have to make sure to use the right kind of beer in a given recipe.  What might work in one recipe might be terrible in another because different beers have different flavors.  And cheap beers might bring unwanted flavors to the party, so again, just like with wine, you want to use beer that is good enough to consume in and of itself.  

That said, sometimes it doesn't matter all that much.

For example, I have marinated pork ribs in Guiness, Blue Moon, Shiner Bock, Killians Red and Newcastle Brown Ale.  Regardless of the beer, they've always come out tasty and tender.  But the beer's flavor is but one of several in the marinade, along with lemon juice, worsterchire, herbs, peppers, etc.  And if the optional BBQ sauce is added...  The beer is just one note among many.

HOWEVER, tasty as my red pork chili was, I think the beer I used- Killians- was too dark & sweet for the dish.  Had I stopped after the first step of low & slow cooking, the resulting pulled pork dish would have been just fine.  But the chili?  I was fighting the Killian's flavor all night- a paler, dryer beer would have worked better.

TL;DR: if you have a medical reason against drinking beer, enlist the help of a beer afficionado to help you choose what could work best for your recipes.  Otherwise, perhaps a little taste testing is in order.  I personally didn't find a beer I enjoyed until I was @24 or so.  And in the intervening 2 decades & change, I've only added a couple handfuls of beers to my approval list...and some of THOSE are out of production or not available in the USA.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grolsch, a pale ale made in Netherlands, comes with a stoppered bottle



I have drank it, I remember I liked it, but I do not remember what it tasted like.

here is another pic. notice the top.



alternatively, you can make more pizzas!!


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A question: is there a medical reason you don't drink beer or is it simply you don't care for it?




No medical reason.  I just never developed a taste for it.  I dislike the taste of straight beer, or wine, or anything with enough alcohol to be called an "alcoholic beverage".  I find the alcohol just overwhelms my palate in an unpleasant way.

Alcoholic beverages make fine *ingredients*, mind you - both for their own flavors, and for the fact that there are some flavor compounds that don't dissolve in water, but do dissolve in alcohol.  I find them to be like fish sauce - excellent in the recipes that call for it, but good gracious you don't drink it straight!  The result is that my friends are surprised to see how many varieties of liquor I keep around, for a teetotaler   I currently have... bourbon, (admittedly cheap) red and white wines, sherry, saki, vodka, rum, several (I think 4 or 5) cordials, and two kinds of beer in the house.  I don't drink *any* of it.



> I ask not being nosy, but for a reason- just like with wine or spirits, you have to make sure to use the right kind of beer in a given recipe.  What might work in one recipe might be terrible in another because different beers have different flavors.  And cheap beers might bring unwanted flavors to the party, so again, just like with wine, you want to use beer that is good enough to consume in and of itself.




I am lucky, in that a couple of my local liquor stores actually understand me.  When I say, "I need some of X, for cooking," they are bright about it.  They don't treat me like an imbecile, or a weirdo.  They almost always suggest things in the middle of the road in quality/price.  They know I care about the flavors, so they don't try to sell me cheap stuff, but they know that really high-end liquors will be lost on me, and in my applications.  They even have measure-conversion tables at the checkout, so when I need things on the level of tablespoons, they can sell me the right number of nips.

The result of consulting them yesterday for the ale-dough pizza last night was *awesome*.  Not enough ale to taste beery, just enough to taste yeasty.

Haven't tried the beer-bread we made with the rest of the bottle, but I expect it'll be a fine accompaniment to a rustic soup we plan for our gaming group tomorrow.




> TL;DR: if you have a medical reason against drinking beer, enlist the help of a beer afficionado to help you choose what could work best for your recipes.  Otherwise, perhaps a little taste testing is in order.




I generally work with the counsel of others.  Straight beer and ales taste, to me, like rotting asparagus that's starting to ferment.  Straight wines and hard liquors typically taste like paint-thinner to me.


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Grolsch, a pale ale made in Netherlands, comes with a stoppered bottle




Yes, such things exist, but the overwhelming majority of beer bottles in retail are (ime) not resealable.



> alternatively, you can make more pizzas!!




That's a lot of pizzas.   Like, a dozen, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Umbran said:


> Yes, such things exist, but the overwhelming majority of beer bottles in retail are (ime) not resealable.



they are re-sealable, i am mostly sure. You know of what I have been through to say of what my memory is like, so take that with a grain of salt.



> That's a lot of pizzas.   Like, a dozen, I think.



Say the word and I will invite myself and some others over!! (ha ha ha j/k)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Alcoholic beverages make fine *ingredients*, mind you - both for their own flavors, and for the fact that there are some flavor compounds that don't dissolve in water, but do dissolve in alcohol.  I find them to be like fish sauce - excellent in the recipes that call for it, but good gracious you don't drink it straight!  The result is that my friends are surprised to see how many varieties of liquor I keep around, for a teetotaler   I currently have... bourbon, (admittedly cheap) red and white wines, sherry, saki, vodka, rum, several (I think 4 or 5) cordials, and two kinds of beer in the house.  I don't drink *any* of it.




Our Monsignor is also a teetotaler, and keeps a well-stocked bar.  You are NOT alone. 



> I am lucky, in that a couple of my local liquor stores actually understand me.  When I say, "I need some of X, for cooking," they are bright about it.  They don't treat me like an imbecile, or a weirdo.  They almost always suggest things in the middle of the road in quality/price.  They know I care about the flavors, so they don't try to sell me cheap stuff, but they know that really high-end liquors will be lost on me, and in my applications.  They even have measure-conversion tables at the checkout, so when I need things on the level of tablespoons, they can sell me the right number of nips.




Good, good.

My personal rule of thumb is that darker beers work best when cooking beef, American-style beers, paler ales & wheat beers are good for poultry, and pork is kind of a "universal recipient" (depending on the recipe, as mentioned).  

I haven't tried beer with seafood much, but from what I have seen and tasted, I'd treat it like chicken.  One exception is that some of the sweet Carribean beers work well for things like shrimp when the recipe is ALSO focused on sweetness.




> I generally work with the counsel of others.  Straight beer and ales taste, to me, like rotting asparagus that's starting to ferment.  Straight wines and hard liquors typically taste like paint-thinner to me.




I won't advise you to add a vice by finding better alcohol to drink, but I had a similar reaction to most beers until I tied some of the better ones.  My most recent discovery was the Limbic beers of Belgium, which are high in alcohol content, but also tend towards fruity flavors.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think most of us who cook around here cook a variety of stuff.  What do you want to learn how to cook?  And how are you on the basics?


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Last night for our anniversary I grilled T-bones for my wife and I. Baked potatoes, sauteed mushrooms with a bit of minced garlic, and frozen sweet corn. (The corn is taken straight from my farm family's sweet corn patch every summer, cut, blanched and sealed in quart freezer bags. It tastes just like fresh corn on the cob, but year-round.) 

It was simple fare, but Iowa's not known for our seafood. Beef. Corn. It really don't get much better, in my opinion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like something I'd eat, for sure!

(And I say that as someone who is mildly allergic to corn.  It's one of my favorite veggies, but I have to limit my intake.)


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Corn allergy?? I am saddened to learn that such a thing even exists. I'm genuinely sorry to hear that, Danny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Worse, I'm also slightly allergic to chocolate.

Which means I'm not going to follow up my fried catfish & cornbread dinner with a piece of chocolate silk pie ever again.  Well...unless I'm on death row.  Then, the resultant anaphylaxis may well buy me another day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanksgiving of 2015, I did a lot of tasty dishes, including turnip greens with smoked turkey wings.  

Well, this Sunday, I made them that way again, and I have to say...I'm thinking about that method becoming my new default for the recipe instead of bacon or sausage.

I also did some country style ribs.  I really had no choice: at 88¢/lb, they wer begging me for a ride home.  @$13 later...

I marinated them overnight in a mix of bay leaf, lemon peel, black pepper, garlic powder, Worcestershire sauce and 4 bottles of Shiner Bock beer.  Because of the nasty weather, I couldn't put them on the grill, so I had to make do with using the oven.  Liberally seasoned with garlic pepper and arranged on a pair of oiled sheet pans, they spent a little time browning nicely.

Not only were they tender, their flavor was such that it was borderline criminal to use BBQ sauce on them.

The pan drippings will be going into some cabbage later this week.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

With both of us working hectic schedules, dinner is very often a slapped-together, quick and easy affair. (Or fast food, far too often.) That said, I only recently found a _really_ easy way (that doesn't involve packets of taco seasoning) to turn browned, loose hamburger into tasty taco meat. Add a small tube (like, half a pound) of chorizo sausage to the hamburger as it browns. It completely changed taco night.

I'm sure this comes as no surprise to some, but I'd bet many have never tasted the pleasure that is chorizo.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, sometimes the obvious isn't actually obvious!

I make hot sausage using an old family recipe that used to be sold in NOLA commercially, pre-Katrina.  I've change some minor things, like reducing the amount of water in it so it is former and doesn't need to be in a casing.  This solves a lot of issues: dietary/religous ones about the casing's origins, storing casing in the freezer, stuffing the damn things, etc.  Instead, we just make it into 1lb rolls which we stuff into ziplocks and freeze.  

Since it is free form, that meat can easily be formed into burger patties, sliced into gumbo, and so forth.  

But, like you, one of the "discoveries" was the ease with which I could then incorporate it with unseasoned ground meat to make casseroles, meat loaf, stroganoffs...you get the idea.  Made a "creole lasagna" with it last month that went over pretty doggone well.

Took us 2 years of sausage making for us to figure that out.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Next time you feel like having a slow-cooked beef stew, cube up a corned beef brisket instead of a beef roast.

I can't even begin to describe how good this is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a fan of corned beef at all...but brisket?  Maybe.  Maybe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My Mom has issued me a cooking challenge.  She didn't phrase it that way, but that's he substance of what she did,

A few weeks ago, I made a pretty killer chicken & sausage gumbo.  Prior to that, I had made a dish that was served over penne pasta, and we had leftover pasta.  Well, in the interest of frugality, my parents ate some of the gumbo over penne instead of rice (which I wound up killing almost all by my lonesome). 

They _really_ liked it.  The gumbo was thick enough that it really stuck to that penne.  Dad even added some cheese to his one evening.

So the challenge is this: reimagine the chicken & sausage gumbo as a pasta dish.  Now, that might not sound difficult, but consider that gumbo is usually made in 10-18qt batches, with multiple chicken thighs and 2 different sausages.  In contrast, a pasta sauce may only be a quart, and certainly won't contain 6lbs+ of meat.  I'm going to have to _radically_ alter ingredient & seasoning ratios to get this to work.  I might cheat a bit and make it as a pasta casserole.  Gumbosagña?


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My Mom has issued me a cooking challenge.  She didn't phrase it that way, but that's he substance of what she did,
> 
> A few weeks ago, I made a pretty killer chicken & sausage gumbo.  Prior to that, I had made a dish that was served over penne pasta, and we had leftover pasta.  Well, in the interest of frugality, my parents ate some of the gumbo over penne instead of rice (which I wound up killing almost all by my lonesome).
> 
> They _really_ liked it.  The gumbo was thick enough that it really stuck to that penne.  Dad even added some cheese to his one evening.
> 
> So the challenge is this: reimagine the chicken & sausage gumbo as a pasta dish.  Now, that might not sound difficult, but consider that gumbo is usually made in 10-18qt batches, with multiple chicken thighs and 2 different sausages.  In contrast, a pasta sauce may only be a quart, and certainly won't contain 6lbs+ of meat.  I'm going to have to _radically_ alter ingredient & seasoning ratios to get this to work.  I might cheat a bit and make it as a pasta casserole.  Gumbosagña?




There are no victors in a cooking contest with your mom. 

I know squat about gumbo but actually on the pasta sauce front, we always tended to make sauce in very large pots, with several pounds of meat. I've never made red sauce using a small quart pan unless I was in a rush, or I already had the sauce made and was just reheating for a single serving of pasta. So if that is how gumbo is done, you can probably pull of a good pasta-gumbo dish using similar amounts of ingredients. Basically real sauce at home is made almost like a meat based soup, where the flavor needs to stew in there over several hours (preferably with the bones in). Also chicken and sausage is a very common pasta sauce combination (my aunt made sauce strictly with chicken and italian sausage). I'd maybe do Italian pork sausage with chicken thighs and legs. Do a big with about four thighs and a fair amount of sausage. You might want to put the chicken in first, as the sausage doesn't take that long to get into the sauce but the chicken needs more time. You might consider spicing it with lots of crushed red pepper for heat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks for the hints!

The S/G gumbo used- as I recall- either 4 or 8 thighs and 2lbs each of a smoked sausage and a homemade Louisiana hot sausage, both sliced into medallions.  All the meat was pan browned for flavor, including the deglazing step.

The thing is, I'd want to cook it down to thicken it to a proper sauce consistency.  My gumbo is thick...for a soup.  As a sauce, it would still be pretty thin.  Cooking down that much liquid would be extremely time consuming, hence my desire to start from a smaller volume starting point.

And that cooking-down step also introduces the risk of overseasoning.  Gumbo has a kick to it.  The Louisiana hot sausage packs a punch, and the black pepper and cayenne added in the broth do as well.  If I cook the S/G gumbo in the regular amount and try to cook it down, suddenly, the sauce could become inhumane.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thanks for the hints!
> 
> The S/G gumbo used- as I recall- either 4 or 8 thighs and 2lbs each of a smoked sausage and a homemade Louisiana hot sausage, both sliced into medallions.  All the meat was pan browned for flavor, including the deglazing step.
> 
> The thing is, I'd want to cook it down to thicken it to a proper sauce consistency.  My gumbo is thick...for a soup.  As a sauce, it would still be pretty thin.  Cooking down that much liquid would be extremely time consuming, hence my desire to start from a smaller volume starting point.
> 
> And that cooking-down step also introduces the risk of overseasoning.  Gumbo has a kick to it.  The Louisiana hot sausage packs a punch, and the black pepper and cayenne added in the broth do as well.  If I cook the S/G gumbo in the regular amount and try to cook it down, suddenly, the sauce could become inhumane.





Red sauce can be thin too. Most people get it thick with tomato paste but my mom never used that stuff (she just used crushed tomatoes).  With just crushed tomatoes, half cup of olive oil or so and all the juices from the meat it can be pretty thin. Not soup thin but thinner than you encounter at a restaurant or in a jar. 

With thin sauce the trick is just to make sure you don't ladle in too much so the pasta is swimming (just get enough for a coating then lay on the meats). If you like you can ladle some in a seperate pan and finish up the pasta in there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I _do_ like cooking the sauce into the pasta, sometimes. I think in this case, it might be advantageous.

But again, don't think baking that many quarts is a good idea! 

There's also the question of my Dad's idea of including cheese.  THAT culinary curveball was unexpected...especially since it was Kraft American singles.  They have their place in my kitchen, and of course, just because a cheese is "better", doesn't mean it will work better in the application in question.  But...why not Parmesan?  Gouda?  _Is_ there actually a cheese that would work for most palates?


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I _do_ like cooking the sauce into the pasta, sometimes. I think in this case, it might be advantageous.
> 
> But again, don't think baking that many quarts is a good idea!
> 
> There's also the question of my Dad's idea of including cheese.  THAT culinary curveball was unexpected...especially since it was Kraft American singles.  They have their place in my kitchen, and of course, just because a cheese is "better", doesn't mean it will work better in the application in question.  But...why not Parmesan?  Gouda?  _Is_ there actually a cheese that would work for most palates?




I don't know if you are going for the italian seasoning or the gumbo seasoning, but if Italian, I'd use Parmesan grated into the sauce for flavor and a mozzarella on it once it is cooked if you want melted cheese to go with the dish. But if you are flavoring it like a gumbo, I think you'd want to pick some different cheeses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely gumbo...which is why my Dad's cheese adventure flummoxed me.  I'm having trouble conceptualizing something that works with peppers, garlic, filé, onion, bay leaf, etc...  Who knows, maybe he got it right the first time?  Kraft 'Murican?

It just makes my brain hurt.

Hmmm...maybe take inspiration from commercial French Onion Soup recipes- Provelone, Swiss, Asiago, Mozzarella...


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely gumbo...which is why my Dad's cheese adventure flummoxed me.  I'm having trouble conceptualizing something that works with peppers, garlic, filé, onion, bay leaf, etc...  Who knows, maybe he got it right the first time?  Kraft 'Murican?
> 
> It just makes my brain hurt.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe take inspiration from commercial French Onion Soup recipes- Provelone, Swiss, Asiago, Mozzarella...




There are a lot of italian pasta and bean soups that might work well with the flavors you are thinking of doing. That is another option


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

The first cheese that popped into my head was Swiss. I'd imagine that would go well with a gumbo pasta.


For dinner t'other night I tossed some unseasoned ground pork patties onto the grill. I decided to get a bit creative. I dug through the cupboards to see what I could come up with, and stirred chipotle tabasco, chili powder, cayenne pepper, and garlic powder into molasses and slathered it onto my pork burgers.

I was Very Happy with the results. I think I'm gonna try it on grilled bacon next.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds pretty tasty...sweet & hot, right?


----------



## RangerWickett

Pardon my slight non sequitur, but I like making schnitzel, and when I was in Germany last year I had some great schnitzel where the breading was not clinging to the meat, but instead hung off in big crisp flakes, so there were pockets of air between the breading and meat.

When I cook at home, I usually end up with something that's just your basic meat wrapped in breading. Does anyone know how to make the breading do the fancier thing? Is it an issue of the type of breadcrumbs? The oil? The heat?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good question, and one I'd like the answer to!  Paneed meats such you'd find in creole cooking are very lightly breaded, and cooked in a pan, so it isn't quite the same.

I suspect you could get some good hints from a chicken fried steak recipe, since that dish evolved from schnitzel.  My GUESS is that you need to cook it hot & fast so the breading doesn't fall off in the oil.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That sounds pretty tasty...sweet & hot, right?



Yup, kind of a sweet molasses underneath with a little quick chipotle heat and some cayenne slow burn...

Man, now I'm gonna have to do that bacon thing tonight. I gotta try this again!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don't remember if I mentioned it in this thread, but I came up with a recipe back in the 1990s I called "Sweet Hot Chicken": I made a melted butter & honey glaze with black pepper, cayenne pepper, paprika and cinnamon, topped with a sprinkle of pecan halves, all oven baked.

It had, like your dish, a burn to it that was nicely offset by the buttery sweetness.  The dish had 2 downsides, though.  First, it was a little sticky, of course.  And second, the cinnamon was a bit of an olfactory curveball- while cooking, it smelled like you had an apple pie in the oven.  A tad confusing  especially if you're hungry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, today I answered Mom's Gumbo & pasta pseudo-challenge.









It actually came out pretty good, but there WAS a mistake on my part.  I actually used too much roux.  The thickness wasn't so much the issue, since I used a middling dark roux- between caramel and milk chocolate color- but rather, it's sheer amount diluted the flavor too much.  Next time- and yes, there WILL be a next time- I'll use about half of the amount of roux I did this time.

Ingredients: 

1 yellow onion, diced
4 stalks of celery, diced
1.5 ounces minced garlic
2 lg chicken thighs- a small packet of chicken wings could be substituted
1/2lb Louisiana hot sausage or equivalent, sliced (or chopped, for texture)
6oz country/smoked beef sausage, sliced
1/2lb peeled shrimp, cut to @3/4in size
2-4 Bay leaf (I used 2 large ones from an Indian grocery)
1/2cup fresh parsley.  (Dried is also fine, and can help thicken the sauce)
Thyme to taste- 1Tbs minimum
Filé to taste- 1Tbs minimum
@2 cans chicken stock (I actually used 1 and some home-made stock made from smoked turkey necks)
1 low sodium chicken bouillon cube or powdered equivalent
Roux
1 box of penne pasta (cavatappi, rotini, macaroni, bow tie, or similar would also work)
Top if needed with Shredded Parmesan cheese

As is now my custom, I made my roux in a separate, non-stick pan on low heat for maximum control.  (For those who don't know, roux is simply flour cooked in oil.)

In the meantime, the sausages & the chicken were each browned in a 12" high-sided sauté pan, as were the onion & celery, in their turn.  I deglazed my pan as needed with stock.  

The tricky part is that, in a traditional gumbo, the chicken will cook long enough that it will eventually fall off the bone.  With so much less liquid, this dish cooks faster, so you'll have to cut your chicken into more manageable pieces to speed their cooking.

When all the meats were browned and veggies given a turn in the pot, I added all the ingredients back in, including the seasoning and the stock, letting the mix cook down a bit over low/medium heat.  The last to go in was the shrimp, which only went into the pot a minute before the pasta.  (Shrimp don't need much time to cook.

Also note that there is NO added salt or pepper in this.  Usually, a gumbo will have both.  But with there being SO much less liquid, the salt & pepper in the sausages was more than enough to season the sauce.

As the other ingredients came together, I set my pasta to cook.  When it was done, I put the pasta into the sauté pan and folded it into the sauce.  I served it when all the pasta was nicely coated.

I don't think the dish needs the cheese, but that was my Dad's idea.  I have to admit that the Parmesan DID work well with the dish, but I'll be eating mine without in the future.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Oh man, that looks delightful.

And I must respectfully disagree - I'm one of those folks who believe there is no such thing as Too Much Cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thank you!

Don't get me wrong- I LOVE CHEESE!  I probably have between $50-100 in the fridge at any one time.  More if I'm hosting a get-together.  But I prefer the more traditional gumbo flavor, sooooo...  

Still, as I reconsider this dish- perhaps another incarnation will be done over slices or cubes of potato, or become a pot pie, or empanada- I'm going to contemplate which cheese works best with it.  The Parmesan was nice, but Mozzerella would be classically gooey, and might blend with the other flavors better, for instance.  Its texture might also be better if I make this into a casserole.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

My wife realized that we had a couple racks of pork ribs that had been lounging in the freezer for _far_ too long. Yesterday morning - after they'd been thawed - I set 'em up in the crock pot with a whole lotta hickory rub, and slow-cooked those babies for eight hours. I carefully extracted 'em from the pot, laid 'em out on flat sheet pans and covered them with some Cookie's BBQ sauce for a 20-minute broil in the oven.

We were very happy with this meal. They were almost perfect, though I did find one bit where the meat had been overcooked in the oven and was dry. I think this was my best-yet foray into cooking ribs. My only sadness was that my 10-year-old didn't really care for 'em, though I think that was just him being contrary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice!

Personally, I'm a zealot for a 8-24 hr beer-based marinade in the fridge.  They always come out moist & tender, and the beer adds a nice flavor.  What flavor depends on what beer you use, of course.

I may have mentioned it before, but I sometimes will cut my ribs into hand-sized chunks to use as a lower-sodium alternative to pickled-pork, salt-pork, ham or bacon in southern style veggies (beans, greens, etc.).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I made 40qts of gumbo last week: 20qts of seafood gumbo for me & my family; 20qts of chicken/ham/sausage for my Dad's employees (half of whom don't eat seafood)  They've been asking nicely for a taste...for the past 15 years.  I figured they'd waited long enough. 

Their verdict: I'm a _bad_ man.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I made 40qts of gumbo last week: Their verdict: I'm a _bad_ man.



For making them wait 15 years?? 

I'll be making my version of the classic green bean casserole for the family Christmas reunion/potluck this weekend. A couple of cans of (drained) green beans, a can of cream of mushroom soup, and a jar of mushrooms pickled in Italian spices (drained). Season liberally with the dried garlic / cracked peppercorn / sea salt steak rub, then add the French onion topping and bake for a while.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christmas is extra hectic this year, so I'm curbing back my holiday cooking.  Most of what we're having will be catered, but I'm doing a rib roast at the behest of my Dad.  There are some things you just do, right?

But most of what I'm doing this holiday is making food to give away as gifts.  I'm making 3* treats: hot sausage chubs, bread pudding, and trail mix.  All were hits before, so...





* well, 3.5.  Some people are getting some of my sausage seasoning mix to make their own.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm not doing this myself, but I thought this was an interesting read for the cullinary adventurer:
http://www.cooksscience.com/article...cking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

I don't think I'm that adventurous.

I think I'm going to jinx myself by even saying it, but I'm pulling the grill out of storage this weekend. It's just too damn nice outside to NOT fire it up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whatcha thinkin' 'bout grillin'?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WinCo grocery store is apparently selling 15 dozen eggs for $10.  That is not a typo- they've done it before.  My aunt is going to check them out.  If they look good, we may try this out.  ESPECIALLY since it is Lent.

I know I can freeze "scrambled" eggs of various kinds, make bread puddings, egg salads, straciatella, and even boil some for my dogs (cheaper than dog food).  Might make use of my newly-bought silicone egg rings and make a few omelette patties for eating & freezing for later.



Edit: not Winco, but Sam's Wholesale.


----------



## EmberGod

I am not a perfect cook but I have a few crow dishes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Do tell!


----------



## Descartes

Here's a good appetizer recipe that calls for 6 eggs and you'll probably want to do a double batch. Parmesan Broccoli Balls.
Ingredients: 1 bag of cut broccoli
                  1/2 an onion diced
                1 box stove top stuffing(I use the herb flavor)
                  6 eggs
                  1 can lump crab meat(optional but I like it)
                 1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
                 Salt and Pepper to taste
Cook the broccoli in a pan until done. Chop it into smaller pieces then combine it with the other ingredients. Mix it by hand really good and place into the fridge for about an hour. Roll into about 1" balls and place on pan (I've used muffin pans also so I could get more in the oven). Cook at 350 for 15-20 minute you want them to start turning brown. Remove and place in container and repeat as needed. 

I've made them for guests several times and everyone seems to love them. They're also pretty cheap to make since a double batch would only cost around $10-12.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds tasty!  Have you tried it with other meats, like shrimp, or bacon?

Also, when you say "can" of crabmeat, you're talking a standard tuna can type can, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Happy Easter, everyone!

We weren't going to do anything major for the holiday, mealwise...and wound up with 14-20 guests.  I had to throw down...

Appetizers were a simple cheese & cracker tray:

Town House Originals
Open Nature Leek & Onion
Blue Diamond Pecan & Rice Nut-Thins
Garlic Herb D'Affinois Brie
Parrano (a Parmesan/gouda hybrid)
Lamb Chopper sheep cheese

Mains & sides:

Shrimp Creole
Creole-modified Moussaka
A pineapple/strawberry glazed ham (my maternal aunt's)
A roast beef with gravy (my paternal aunt)
Mac & Cheese (my cousin B)
Buttered California mix veggies
Mustard greens with smoked turkey
White Rice

Desserts:

Pecan Pie (guest)
Chocolate Cake (my cousin B)
Cherry Blitz

Everybody had a good time, and every dish got hit hard.  Even though we encouraged everyone to take some home, not everyone did, so we still have loads of food left over.  

Hopefully, some of our friends who couldn't attend will be able to wander on by for dinner in the next few days...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to the End of Ramadan (Eid) buffet at one of my local favorite Lebanese restaurants. First time I've done that at any such place. Things I learned:

1) the Eid buffet KICKS ASS! There was a lamb in yogurt sauce so tender that it might as well have been a damn smoothie.
2) get there early, because some dishes are in limited supply. I got the last of the baked chicken, an hour before closing.
3) a good chocolate mousse (on their buffet) smeared on pita (on their buffet) is damn near as good as a chocolate eclair. (Our server said it kills with Nutella as well.)


----------



## thehrrf

Slow cooked a brisket on Friday.  Everyone knows about brisket.

Sliced the leftovers up thin and made a steak and cheese like pizza Saturday.  Purple onions, provolone and mozz, alfredo sauce.  Never did that before and it came out pretty well although residual sweet baby ray's on the brisket didn't really go with the alfredo as well.  Need to do one or the other next time.


----------



## Lpelmond

pasta with honey garlic shrimps and baked butternut squash salad with spinach leaves, balsamic glaze and feta cheese for tomorrow's lunch. yum


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A li'l somethin' we're doin' today...

Pork ribs & sausage (2 kinds)




Ribeyes




BBQ sauce




Oven roasted San Marziano tomatoes tossed with salt, pepper & balsamic vinegar




Oven baked potatoes




California mix veggies




Peach blitz


----------



## EmberGod

tonight I cook smashed popato with chicken


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Make it so!


----------



## Anna Kosten

Testing my new purchase. I am making grlled lamb chops, marinated in garlic, rosemary, Worcestershire sauce and probably honey (And whatever else I can find hehe) with side of steamed snow peas, broccoli and carrots.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds delish!


----------



## EmberGod

i just made roasted chicken with tomatoes


----------



## EmberGod

Also I love baked cookies and stew. I can eat them all week. My fridge is full of containers with food. I must say that it saves my time much more.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Recently thawed out a berg of gumbo for dinner, served with rice. Had some Reese's Peanut Butter Cups for dessert. 

Wanted to repeat that meal the next day, but Dad killed the last of it.

Trying to eat the freezer down before Christmas. I have a stash of hot sausage and seafood, so making another gumbo is going to happen. Probably suffer through some ribeyes & red beans as well.

Because, besides cooking the Christmas dinner- just starting the planning stages- we've decided that we're doing mostly edibles for Christmas gifting. I'm making hot sausage, "Make Ya Own Damn Sausage" hot sausage seasoning mix, bread pudding and -by request- trail mix. Not everyone will get everything, but all will get something nice in a basket. Or insulated shopping bag. Or in a box in the mail. Some gift bundles will be supplemented by liquor and/or cheese.

And the thing is, the first batches of hot sausage AND seasoning mix will be going out next Wednesday. Whatever pace I set, I'm going to need some storage space as the stuff is put together.  Making the sausage seasoning mix is easy, but time consuming. And Mom has so far doubled the recipient list...and she's probably not done.

I also need to make space for the stuff I want to pre-cook for the holidays. Mission #1 will be another oyster dressing...King Kong sized. Some for eating, some for storing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Experimented making a beef soup tonight.

Flatiron steak 
Beef stock
Beef bullion
Baby bok choy
Celery
Garlic
Leeks
Shallots
Green onions
Yellow onions 
1 sweet onion 
Diced Yukon Gold potatoes 
Parsley 
Thyme
Salt
Pepper
Cayenne
Paprika
Citric acid
Splash of red wine

Also toasted some Italian bread topped with olive oil and grated Swiss cheese in the oven.

Overall, it was pretty good, but there is room for improvement.  

1) The soup REALLY could have used more potatoes.  They were an underutilized flavor and texture star.  
2) The sweet onion will get ditched next time.  
3) The creole in me wondered where the bay leaf was.  
4) I probably could have gotten a better sear on the flatiron, which, BTW, worked surprisingly well as a beef cut for soup.  After I seared it, I removed it, cubed it, and didn’t return it to the soup until much later.
5) The bread should have gotten either butter instead of olive oil, or more of the cheese, and needed to toast a bit longer.
6) I really wanted to put in some white or portobello mushrooms...but didn’t have any


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dad weighed in on the soup experiment (above) tonight.  _”MOAR MEAT!”_

He’s right.  Definitely needed that.  And I think next time I’ll be cooking the broth down a bit more before putting the solids back in.

I think I’ll also put the Bok Choy in last, with the seared, cubed meat.  That way, it will be cooked juuust enough to be warm/hot.  IOW, not quite as limp and wilted as it came out this time; a little bit more al dente.  Hmmm...maybe I’ll even give it a quick browning of its own in the pot or in the oven.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been thinking about learning how to braise things, and tried this recipe...ish.

https://www.foodlion.com/recipes/butter-braised-ribeye/#

I only had 2 ribeyes- the other 2  having been repurposed for a meal a few days ago- so I boosted the pot with mushrooms.  I also added extra celery, and carrots, a few cloves of garlic and some green onion, a sprinkle of thyme and parsley, and a generous glug of a table red.  I served it over white rice with a side of butter-wilted spinach seasoned with black pepper.

Came out tasty, but I think I overcooked the ribeyes in the searing step, because they came out a _tad_ overcooked after an hour in the oven.  Still damn tasty, though.

The recipe is also a little shy on details of how to actually serve the meat.  As written, you get whole braised steaks in the pot, which you remove to reduce the liquid.  Well, that’s GREAT if everyone wants a whole pound of steak- including me as recently as Christmas- but as noted, we’re all trying to cut back.  

So next time- yes, everyone enjoyed it, so there will be an encore- I’m going to monitor my searing step more closely and remove the meat sooner.  While the veggies, etc. sauté in the butter & drippings, I’ll slice the meat into strips before returning them to the pot.   I’ve used that technique before, with good results in other cooking methods.)

Other changes: feedback from my sous-chef (Mom) indicates more garlic would be welcome.  I’d also use portobello mushrooms- all I had on hand were buttons.


----------



## Mallus

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Experimented making a beef soup tonight.
> 
> Flatiron steak...



How did you season the steak before searing/browning it? Ever since I used an Emeril recipe for lamb stew I've taken his advise and mixed up a simple spice rub for whatever meat is going in the pot. Usually onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper, something for heat, and maybe something else that works with the rest of the dish.

As for my own (kinda limited) forays into cooking, for the Superbowl I made chili. A variation on the East Coast Liberal-style chili my mom used to make. Even purchased the ingredients from Whole Foods!. 

I'm not sure if a Texan would laugh, cry, or try to murder me with withering scorn, but it turned out pretty good. For the record, I don't think I've ever had anything resembling authentic chili. 

I used: a mix of ground lamb & pork -- seasoned for about an hour with garlic, onion, salt, pepper, and dried Hatch red chili powder prior to cooking -- a mix of diced fresh peppers (poblano, jalepeno, habernero, red), diced sweet onion & garlic, white beans, and crushed tomato. Oh, and a dollop of honey to cut the heat. 

From the upstairs of our house it smelled like chili. In the kitchen it smelled like Greek food, so I served it with sliced black olives & feta on top! It was flavorful, not too hot. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> How did you season the steak before searing/browning it?




Since it was an experiment, I kept it simple- just salt & pepper.



> I used: a mix of ground lamb & pork -- seasoned for about an hour with garlic, onion, salt, pepper, and dried Hatch red chili powder prior to cooking -- a mix of diced fresh peppers (poblano, jalepeno, habernero, red), diced sweet onion & garlic, white beans, and crushed tomato. Oh, and a dollop of honey to cut the heat.
> 
> From the upstairs of our house it smelled like chili. In the kitchen it smelled like Greek food, so I served it with sliced black olives & feta on top! It was flavorful, not too hot. Definitely a keeper.




That sounds really good!

(Since I’m no Texan, I won’t bust you on the beans.  )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lunch today was at a local Tex-Mex place- a nice burrito with ground beef, jalapeños, onions, raisins and pecans, drizzled with a mild tomato sauce. It’s a dish I have had there several times over the years.

But I swear that it was different today, despite what the (new) owners say: I’d testify in court the raisins & pecans used to be cooked inside the burrito*, instead of just being an uncooked topping. 

So I’m thinking I might combine a couple of concepts floating in my head. I’ve been wanting to make a stuffed pepper recipe of my own. Mom used to make ham and/or shrimp stuffed bell peppers YEARS ago, but since she & Dad discovered that bell peppers don’t agree with them, she stopped making them. I want to go more European, with a nicely seasoned ground beef foundation. Maybe using our family recipe for hot sausage, even. And instead of bell peppers, I’d use one of the other giant mild peppers available in Texas, like Anaheim, Poblano or Banana peppers.

And maybe, part of that recipe could be a raisin & pecan agrodolce.

Perhaps a sour cream based sauce...or Avacado?


* Kind of like an agrodolce- a reduction of sweet and sour elements, like fruits or nuts with vinegar, lemon juice, etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a corned beef for Mom & Dad a few days ago. (I hate corned beef.)

I looked at and used the provided seasoning packet. I added more thyme, cracked black pepper, and a trio of bay leaf in the roasting pan. I also used a Kirin beer instead of water.

Result: the least awful corned beef I’ve ever had!

OK, the full tale: I didn’t rinse the thing as well as I should have, so it’s quite salty. I dumped the cooking liquids and replaced them with filtered water in the same amount. Seems to be leaching some of the saltiness away. I suspect, though, that it will continue to be a bit of a salt bomb. However, it should pair nicely with the greens and red beans I thawed, which I cook low-sodium. Together, the veggies and corned beef should balance out. 

It might also work on a sandwich. Yoinkimg an idea from the venerable BLT, a few slices with tomato slices and spinach and some mayo on toasted sourdough might work. Perhaps a mild cheese on it, too. Cream cheese?

All that said, cooking it in the beer was a stroke of genius. My Mom is a corned beef fiend, and declared it was some of the tenderest, moistest corned beef she ever had. I have to agree on that. The texture was killer. I later browsed the Internet looking to see what others had done, and many favored the darker beers like Guiness for their corned beef braises, but I’m thinking their flavor might be too...stout. OTOH, a dark beer’s intense flavor might offset the saltiness better than the pale Kirin.

Regardless of the beer type, though, if I can get the saltiness down enough the next time- and yes, there will be a next time as long as my parents live- I might even be able to say I found a corned beef recipe I liked.

I, the non-corned beef eater in the family was the first to try the stuff after an overnight soak.  I warmed 2 slices, and placed it on toasted sourdough with mayo, sliced tomatoes and spinach, with generous smears of Laughing Cow spreadable Swiss (similar to cream cheese in texture & flavor).  IOW, a variant on a BLT.

The result.  Paraphrasing a Southern idiom...”Shut my mouth...and re-open it!”

The corned beef was still too salty to eat straight, IMHO, but in the context of the sandwich, it came across as slightly saltier than bacon.  Since the other ingredients except the mayo were relatively low in salt, the whole array of flavors married up pretty well.

Even though I will never order corned beef at a deli, I can honestly say that I would eat *MY* beer-braised corn beef again, at least as included on a version of that sandwich.

And with St. Patrick’s Day coming up, Mom has requested another corned beef.  This time, I’m going to use Shiner Bock as my beer for the braising.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because it is a Friday in Lent, I must abstain from meat.  So for lunch, I made a grilled cheese sandwich, a simple but tasty comfort food I have made many a time.  But today, I gave it a twist.

I’ve tried a variety of cheeses before, and sometimes I even use 2 or 3 different ones.  Today, I used American cheese...to accent the akkawi that was the _main_ cheese.  As you may or may not know, akkawi is an Israeli cheese, similar to but slightly more strongly flavored than mozzarella.  

Let’s just say that it worked ou *just fine*. But that wasn’t the twist.

I was introduced to akkawi in a nice local Lebanese restaurant that has since closed its 2nd and location nearest me.  They served it as an appetizer in the form of little cheese pizzas @6” last time I was in that restaurant, our waiter suggested we try dipping the tiny slices of cheesy Heaven in honey.  _Cloud 9 City!_. The salty and sweet combo was a hit with the entire table.

Remembering that, I decided to pu a little pool of honey on my plate into which I could dip my sandwich.  A couple undipped bites in- had to taste the base flavor, of course- I went for the honey.  _Paradise flashback!_

Dipping turned to dragging as I made my sandwich disappear like a magic trick.  I’m not saying I’ll do this every time in the future- after all, I won’t always be using akkawi (though it should work with other cheeses)- but it is definitely something I’ll do again.  And as I write this, I can see this working with other dipping options, sweet or savory.

For instance, I could see using the mix of honey and Chinese hot oil* should be a powerful combo.  Or going in a different direction, using a good fig or date preserve should be good.  On the savory side, there’s a tried & true dipping sauce I make: a 50/50 mix of yellow mustard and A1 steak sauce, mixed with black pepper and Tabasco to taste.

I did NOT need to know.




* in my case, I’m thinking of a particular hot oil a restaurant nearby makes, infused with pan-seared ginger & garlic in addition to the usual pepper flakes,  (I need to learn to make my own,,,how difficult can it be?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did my second corned beef, but with some changes.

1) not only did I rinse the meat to leach it of excess salt, I soaked it in water beforehand (as opposed to afterwards, like I did the first time) in Tupperware in my fridge.  The soak was @36 hours- extended from the intended 24 (like the first one) by necessity because the kitchen’s plumbing was backed up until midmorning on Monday.  (Neither taster mentioned saltiness, so it would seem the soak did its job.)

2) Instead of the bottle of Kirin and some water, I went with 2 bottles of Shiner Bock and a bit less water as my braising liquid.  I also added a 4th bay leaf to the liquid.  

3). I still used the seasoning packet, but I added more of the pepper (switching from cracked to ground) and thyme overall.  I also made sure significant amounts of thy,e and pepper were in the braising liquid.

Everything was cooked at 350degF for 50 min/lb.

My taste-testers were Mom and our friend, the former caterer visiting from OK.  

RESULTS:

No surprise, the CB was moist and super tender.  There was better flavor penetration into the body of the meat.

I was surprised to see the fat cap shrink to about 75% coverage of the meat, unlike last time.  Perhaps I used too hot an oven this time and got rescued by the amount of braising liquid- will have to check.

The seasoning on the fat cap had crusted up beautifully.  And I do mean “crust”- it was resistant to being cut neatly, so I had to resort to cutting thicker slabs of meat this time.  Again, this may be the result of too high a heat.  But nothing tasted burned, apparently. 

But the verdict from the taste testers was 100% positive.  My Mom (the true CB nut here) had had a huge amount of CB at a Luby’s Cafeteria on St Patrick’s day.  That’s her go-to locale here for that dish on that day, not just because of the meat, but also their sides.  But according to her, theirs is among the better commercially available CBS in our area.  SHE said she may never go back for their St. Patrick’s day offerings because mine outclassed it in every way.

Our caterer friend also raved about the flavor and moist, tender texture.  So it was a clear win.  Come to find out this morning, as I was helping her load her bags into her car’s trunk for her return to OK, it was a bigger win than I knew.

Because, like me, she is a lifetime non-Corned beef eater.  Her one exception was classic Reuben sandwiches.  But her verdict (like Mom’s) was delivered on the meat naked & alone.  

So apparently, braising your corned beef is key to converting haters to enjoyers, because by my count, it’s 2 for 2.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom bought me a Masterbilt electric smoker last year, and I put it together over the winter...but I didn’t get around to prepping it until 2 days ago.

Definitely looking forward to doing smoked meats & veggies as ingredients or dishes, as well as trying my hand at drying fruits.  Maybe some jerkey?


----------



## EmberGod

today I will cook potato with garlic 
tomatoes +zucchini+eggplants


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d eat that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Monday, I busted out the new smoker.

Planned a pork loin and assorted chicken.  This was to be accompanied by some roasted diced Yukon golds in the oven and some California mix on the stovetop.  I’ve already thawed one of my bread puddings.

Results?  OK honesty time: NOT my best day in the kitchen.  Potatoes were good, but below my usual standards.

Still have a lot to learn about smoking, clearly.  The TEXTURE of the wings, thighs and pork loin was all good, but the flavor wasn’t quite where I wanted it to be. 

1) I put my wood chips in a little late, so the smoky flavor was subtle.  I BET if I had gotten the chips in earlier, I could have put a bit more in, resulting in a better smoke ring.  (Mine was barely there.)

2) I need to be more generous with the seasoning.  You could taste it, but it was too subtle for a main course.  It would still work for an ingredient, though.  Those thighs would KILL in some greens or gumbo.

3) I might need more flavorful rubs for both the pork and chicken.  I saw all kinds of rubs out there, but I wanted to keep it simple, first time out.

4) I’m probably not going to mix my meats again.  The chicken came out perfectly done, but the pork loin was a touch on the dry side.  Not inedible, just in need of some BBQ sauce or something.

The end result, as mentioned, was ingredient quality but not quite main course ready.  But for a first time out, with a new cooking method?  I’ll take it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In other news, smokers get messy.  I’m going to have to figure out the best way to clean mine properly...WITHOUT helpful Border Collie assistants.

(Thankfully, neither actually reached inside.  I don’t particularly want to shampoo greasy smoked pork/chicken smelling dogs today.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t like coleslaw.  It has a whole bunch of things that I like that, when all combined in one dish, come together in a flavor tour de force that makes me go “Blechhh!”

Except...

There once was a Greco-American restaurant in Dallas called Vincent’s, and among other killer dishes. they made a _garlicy_ coleslaw that I would drive across town to get.  I mean 30minutes or more- crossing county lines- just to get there to buy this stuff.

After something like 80 years in business, they closed a few years ago.  But thanks to the Internet...

Vincent’s Cole Slaw
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/244262/vincents-famous-garlic-coleslaw/

I’m trying to make it for the first time today.  I’m following the recipe relatively closely, but some changes have been made.  I can say that having tasted the sauce. It’s still very close to the original.

Changes I made:

1) as Allrecipes posted in their notes, I subbed canola oil for grapeseed.
2) I used more garlic
3) I kinda eyeballed the seasoning amounts, but they’re close
4) because I don’t seem to have a measuring cup marked in thirds, I had to eyeball the amounts of oil, vinegar and mayo too.  I think I have a bit more, but that just means I have more coverage with a (possibly) thinner sauce 
5) I didn’t use a medium cabbage head, I used a bag of pre-shredded coleslaw mix which contained green & red cabbage, shredded carrots, and probably some other crunchy veg.

Things I DIDN’T do that I may in the future (for health reasons)

1) I didn’t sub in Greek yogurt for half the mayo
2) I didn’t cut the salt content.

***

Update: tried my version of Vincent’s slaw.

I am _very_ close, but not quite there.

The carrots in the bag mix probably gave enough sweetness that I didn’t need the sugar that’s in the recipe.

I was right about my sauce being too thin.  Too much oil and vinegar, maybe/probably not enough mayo.  Good news- Mom reminded me we DO have a. 1/3 cup measuring device, and I found it.  Better for next time.

I think I personally would up the paprika a bit more, but I’m not going to mess around with the proportions of the dry ingredients until I see what happens when I get the wet ones right.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I really enjoy a good seafood salad/dip/spread.  I make a few different ones- tuna, crab, salmon, shrimp- you get the idea.  One of the best I have ever had was in a Dallas landmark- S&D Oyster Bar.  It’s so good, I unashamedly will order one for myself...and it’s meant to be shared. 

I tried to make my own version, and came close.  But I never quite nailed it.  Well, I just found out that D Magazine published the recipe.


Here’s S&D Oyster Bar’s sinfully good shrimp spread. (Originally published in D Magazine.)

Ingredients:
2 pounds shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 8-ounce package cream cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 cup Thousand Island dressing
1/4 cup fresh green onions, minced
1 small onion, grated
4 teaspoons Tabasco sauce 
1 tablespoon Lawry’s seasoned salt
1 tablespoon fresh ground horseradish

Prep:
Boil shrimp for 3-4 minutes. Do not overcook. Drain and chop cooked shrimp. Blend softened cream cheese with mayonnaise and salad dressing. Stir in shrimp, minced green onions, grated onion, Tabasco, seasoned salt, and horseradish. Serve with crackers or raw vegetables.


I can say ours was pretty good. We used green onions only, and added some parsley. We didn’t use Thousand Island dressing- or any other- at all. And we found that we preferred using decent sized shrimp because of what we did. 

To get the color without the dressing, we puréed about 2/3 of our shrimp, then folded in the rest, which had been chopped into nibble sized chunks. Popcorn shrimp puréed better and more quickly, but the whole ones didn’t have the flavor punch that chunks from bigger shrimp did.

So we get at least the cocktail sized ones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Among the things served at our house on Father’s Day was something I now call Onion Overload.

It’s a hamburger topped with grilled onions. With Dietz & Watson Onion cheddar cheese. On an onion roll. Had some potato chips w/French onion dip, too.

Yes, I was farty as hell.  

(No regrets!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m a big fan of- and subscriber to- America’s Test Kitchen’s websites (also including Cook’s Illustrated and Cooks Country).  Many of their vids I like best, though, are behind a paywall.

However, the techniques in this potato recipe are close enough to ATK‘s as makes no difference.  Great texture.
[video=youtube;_wx__fEyDj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wx__fEyDj0[/video]

Personal note #1: I’ve done the ATK version several times.  Their recipe calls for duck fat, but suggested canon grease as a reasonable substitute.  Since I’ve never seen duck fat in stores, I first tried it with bacon grease.

‘‘Twas brilliant!

Since then, I’ve also tried it with drippings from beef, olive oil, corn oil, and other fats.  IMHO- and without any scientific info to discuss WHY- using animal fats results in a better flavor.  Don’t get me wrong, the veggie oil versions disappeared from the plate with great rapidity, so I’d have no qualms about doing a vegetarian or vegan version,

But there just seems to be something butter & the others are bringing to the dish the veggie oils just don’t.

Personal note #2: I “cheat” these days and just use the baby golds, quickly quartered and unpeeled.  So far, no complaints.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Recently, I modified this:
https://www.budgetbytes.com/one-pot-sausage-mushroom-pasta/

Mom, after approving this idea last week, decided she didn’t want mushrooms in this.  To be fair, I have been going a bit shroom crazy in the kitchen, so that’s on me.  So I had to tweak it.  Of course, since I’m using a German sausage instead of Italian, that was a given.

I was going to use baby Yukon Golds, but there is already pasta in the dish, and both my pantry and the grocery were out of the tiny ones.  So I went with a pair of medium sized zucchini, sliced into many medallions.

I also have a bunch of chopped red and green onions on hand, so I opted to save myself a little more chopping.

Dry seasonings were black pepper, basil, oregano and parsley.  The salt came from the sausage, low-sodium broth and a can of diced low-sodium tomatoes.

To that, I added some halved San Marzanos, a handful of chiffonaded spinach, a splash of lemon juice and another of Chardonnay.

When plated, it was topped with shredded parrano.

Here is the dish, in process:



And served topped with shredded parrano cheese:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More recent kitch-craft:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thinking about taking a stab at _oeufs cocotte_...
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/262798/oeufs-cocotte-baked-eggs/

But tonight, I did thin pork chops on a bed of diced garlic & onions.  Didn’t eat them for dinner, but wanted to get the meat packaging out with tomorrow’s garbage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I lived in Tacoma as a kid, a schoolmate introduced me to sliced apples dusted with cinnamon and topped with american cheese as an after-school snack.  I’ve been eating that ever since then.  

But recently, I wondered what it would be like with different cheeses.  I was originally going to try it with some Vermont cheddar slices, upbut had already used them on sandwiches.  So today, I tried it with Swiss and with smoked Gouda.  Separately, of course.

The Swiss wasn’t a good option.  It’s flavor was almost completely overwhelmed by the apple & cinnamon.  And it was a fairly good Swiss, too.

The Gouda, OTOH, not only stood up to the other flavors, it maintained a distinct and pleasant contrast.  I’m not sure it as better than the American, but I would definitely do again.

I still feel that the cheddar will be better than any of those, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In other news, I have @20-30 people coming for Thanksgiving, the biggest number I’ve fed since 2015.  PLUS, one of the families coming has a kid who will be celebrating her birthday that day.  

So.  Much.  Fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, this is our prospective menu- subject to change- for Turkeycaust 2018.  I’m cooking about half of it.  Besides the store-bought fried turkey, any dish with (Guest) beside it is being brought by someone else:

Thanksgiving Menu 2018

Cheese Platter/Charcuterie 

Steamed Turkey 
Fried Turkey
Baked Ham (Guest)
Roast Beef  (Guest) 
Shrimp Creole
Oyster Dressing
Schnitzel (Guest) 
Duck (Guest)
Turnip Greens w/smoked Turkey
Maque Choux 
Potato Salad
Sweet Potatoes (Guest) 
Rice

Zucchini Bread
Bourbon Pecan pie
Cherry Blitz
Birthday Cake  (Guest) 
Ice Cream 
Banana Pudding  (Guest) 
Bacon Apple Pie  (Guest) 

Soft Drinks 
Beer
Wine (Guest)


*As if that were not enough*, one of my cousins- who is arriving in town tonight (but not staying with us)- has asked that I make some of my beef pasta salad.

My kitchen & my body will be feeling the pain!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

‘Tis the season!

...to make edible gifts, of course.  One of the ones I give to the greatest number of people is a homemade no/low sodium trail mix.  I make a big batch, then divvy it up in baggies for the recipients.  I’ve been trying to standardize my mix a bit, and it’s getting close.  Currently, I do:

1lb each raw or roasted (unsalted) cashews, almonds, hazelnuts, and macadamias
1.5-2.5lbs raw pecan halves
1lb dried pineapple chunks
1-2lbs of raisins.  Sometimes the regular kind only, sometimes a mix of goldens, jumbo reds, and whatnot.
1-2lbs chopped dates
0.5-1lb shelled sunflower seeds, preferably unsalted depending on availability- will use salted if necessary

Optional: 0.5-1lb dried cherries, blueberries or cranberries,
Optional: 0.5lbs Brazil nuts






I tried other stuff- shredded coconut, banana chips, Chex, pretzels- but, tasty as they were, they each introduced issues I didn’t want to deal with.  Usually, they’d get stale/rancid before the other stuff in the mix, but banana chips seem eerily immortal.

And today, I bought @$320 of nuts and dried fruit, plus 24 1lb tins and their liners.

_So it begins..._


----------



## Aeson

Do you have a place to sign up to get on a mailing list for the trail mix? You pay shipping cost, right? Holiday spirit and all?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

. It’s pretty easy to D.I.Y. once you figure out what ingredients you like and where to get them.  But nuts & dried fruit aren’t exactly cheap, so I don’t make it often.  And as it turns out, the entire 12lb batch I made is slated to be given away as Christmas gifts to locals- none gets mailed this year.  Even I just got nibbles 

*****

OTOH, I did a variant on that simple pork chop dish (mentioned a few posts up) the other night.  

Buttered my 2 baking sheets, and I mean _thoroughly_. (I used unsalted.)  Upon each I laid down a layer of thinly sliced yellow onions.  On top of that, a layer of thinly sliced Yukon gold potatoes, nicely seasoned.  On top of _those_, I placed my liberally seasoned pork chops, and baked them at 350F until the chops & onions started to brown.*

That’s it.  Easy peasy.  The chops and potatoes come out tender, buttery and garlicky.  The onions are slightly carmelized.

The key is using the right ingredients:

1) I always use a decent butter, not margarine or oil.  It not only provides a non-stick layer, it also reinforces the flavors of the onions & potatoes.
2) I have tried different cuts, but thinly cut, bone-in chops seem to work best.  Part of it has to be their relatively high fat content.**
3) my seasoning is simple but thorough.  I use any of a few reduced sodium or salt-free spice mixes of garlic pepper or garlic & herbs, but any savory mix YOU like for pork will work- just make sure you get good coverage of the potatoes and both sides of the chops.

Next thing I’m cooking this week is a 7.8lb rib roast I bought today.  $4.47/lb.


* Don’t worry if the onions stick a little.  Scrape off those brown bits with a spatula and you’ll find them crispy & yummy.
** I haven’t tried it with this _particular_ recipe yet, but you should be able to do essentially the same thing with other fatty meats, like chicken wings or thighs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been doing some cooking for the holiday.  Some of it was just for the immediate family, some for giving as gifts.

This was dinner from just a day ago: prime rib roast, some Yukon gold potatoes, and a mix of onions, portobellos, and whole garlic cloves that were nestled underneath the rib roast.  So feast your eyes upon:

















*****

Next up, here are some pix from the process of prepping the batter for the bread puddings I’ll be baking tomorrow.  We like to let the bread crumbs- this time, French baguettes I sliced then toasted- soak overnight to maximize the flavor distribution refine the texture.

Bread pudding, inchoate:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bread pudding batch #1 of 2 has been taste tested: baking is a go!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Batch #1 out; batch #2 is in.  Results:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner! My paternal aunt’s _brilliant _pot roast on buttered sourdough toast.  Her gravy supplemented by Dijon mustard.  Sammy’s pickle spears and a glass of V8 Bloody Mary mix with splashes of lemon & Worcestershire sauce rounded out the meal.






Damn near bit my fingertips off...


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Made chili and country style ribs for my store’s Christmas potluck this month, and it was a hit! 

I kept the chili simple this time. 

Chili mix is home made bc the wife is allergic to garlic. Red curry powder, paprika, habenero salt, and a mix of red, white, and black pepper. No regular salt. I use low sodium soy sauce, and unsalted butter. 

I mixed 1 lb each ground pork and ground beef, with olive oil, soy sauce, red wine vinegar, and chili mix. The ribs, I first score on all sides, then soak in a splash of soy sauce olive oil and red wine vinegar for maybe 15 minutes while doing some other prep like mixing the spice mix, and then thoroughly rub in the spices, working it into the scores I made earlier. Meat all rests like that for at least an hour. 

I got diced 1/2 lb each white onion, celery, and green onion, and a package of chopped soup starter (more onion, broccoli, cabbage, carrots, some other stuff, and a handful of mushrooms I had to chop myself. 

I put all but half the onions in the blender with olive oil, 1 jalepeno, a splash of red wine vinigar, and a splash of soy sauce, and puréed it. 

Next, I heat up the pot on medium high with olive oil while I rinse my pinto, kidney, and black beans (1 can each bc I was lazy, 1 extra can of black beans) and get everything ready on the counter. 

Thenits just drop in the chopped onions, then half the purée, and some of the chili mix. Once it gets aromatic, drop in the ribs, flip after a few minutes, drop in the rest of the purée and the ground meat, more chili mix, and stir that all up for a while until it’s going, lower the heat to medium, and start adding the tomato sauce (thick, tomato paste and as little water as possible, with a bit more soy sauce, and half a stick of butter), and then the beans, and more mix, keep stirring for a while, and then put that lid on and clean up the kitchen. 

I always start with less water than I’ll need, so I can add a little at a time as it cooks, to be sure I don’t get a thinner chili than I want when the veggies and meat let out all their juice. I lower the heat to low after half an hour or so of cooking. I use heavy steel pots that retain heat very well, though. 

I usually cook it on low like that for half the day, then let it cool, and then put it in the fridge. It’s best the next day.

oh! Also, I put a heaping tablespoon of unsweetened cooking cocoa in the mix! It rounds out the flavor and makes it more full bodied in the same way that it does for Mole.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That.
Sounds.
_AWESOME!_

That unsweetened cocoa trick is *gold*, though!  I would love to taste that.  I bet it works a lot like some recipes I’ve seen where they add black tea or coffee as part of the flavor profile, giving a pleasant palate cleaning bitterness that is somehow familiar, but because of the context, is virtually unidentifiable.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That.
> Sounds.
> _AWESOME!_
> 
> That unsweetened cocoa trick is *gold*, though!  I would love to taste that.  I bet it works a lot like some recipes I’ve seen where they add black tea or coffee as part of the flavor profile, giving a pleasant palate cleaning bitterness that is somehow familiar, but because of the context, is virtually unidentifiable.




You know, I did both once in a thanksgiving chili, but I’ve nevr tried it in a more normal chili! I’ll have to try coffee next time. 

Fun quick tip, semi related. If you find yourself making chocolate pancakes, finely grind about half a tablespoon of coffee from whole beans, and mix it in. It enriches the chocolate flavor without adding more sweetness. Be careful if anyone at the table is sensitive to tannens, Ie if they experience coffee, chocolate, and red wine, as very bitter!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even though we have pretty good grinders for our beans, I’d be a bit wary of adding ground coffee to pancakes, but I could see adding a reduction of brewed coffee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got a great reminder on why you might do things one way rather than another.

Mom likes fancy pizza.  No, LOVES.  Her fave of the past few years has been a combination of eggplant, artichoke, onions, Canadian bacon and shrimp that we get from a place around the corner.  It’s..._OK_...to me.  Eggplant, as I have mentioned before, is my defining line betweennveggies I dislike and those I like, so I can take it or leave it.  And while I like artichoke, combining it on the pizza with the eggplant more often than not results in a soggy pizza.  So while the flavor is acceptable, the texture rarely is.

Well, we were out & about delivering holiday gifts to people who had been out of town, and we stopped in another pizzeria, one local to our locale at the time.  We both kneW the place, but it had been a while.  She wanted pizza, and I hadn’t had _pizza_ there since 2017, either, so we _tried_ to order her fave.  But they didn’t have artichoke, so we subbed black olives.

The result: a pizza I could definitely say I _liked_.  The difference lay in the following factors:

1) it was eaten in the parlor, not takeout, so the pizza didn’t have time to steam itself. 
2) black olives have a similar saltiness to, but are not as moist as, artichokes.
3) instead of using large shrimp, they used those tiny popcorn shrimp.
4) instead of cubing the eggplant, this pizzeria sliced it very thin, which allowed it to crisp up a bit in the oven.  They also seasoned their eggplant a bit more than the place near us.

The pizza we got was nowhere near soggy.  The crispier, more heavily seasoned eggplant was actually a _plus_ to the experience instead of merely being there.  

And the smaller shrimp?  I usually avoid those, preferring to use the larger ones that I feel have a stronger flavor for most applications.  That’s what our local pizzeria does, as well.  But here, the smaller shrimp had- like the eggplant- a different ratio of seasoning to its substance AND less moisture.  The shrimp browned up a bit and delivered an overall bigger impact than the larger shrimp our local place uses.

Because of those little differences, that place got elevated to being one of our go-to eateries in the area, alongside one of the better creole restaurants in the Dallas area.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ma juss leave dis heah...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I got off to a late start on cooking tonight.  As of this posting, I _just_ put my food in the fridge.  What did I cook?  Pork pot roast.

On a mid-sized Dutch oven, I sautéed 3 ginormous yellow onions, a few clusters of green onions, 4 stalks of celery, and @1 bulb’s worth of garlic in a mix of salted and unsalted butter.  Removing those from the pot, I put in a salted and peppered pork butt that I partially removed from the bone and cubed (big chunks), cooking until they showed some brown.  Then I removed the meat, quickly deglazed the pan with part of a can of chicken broth, then added the onion and meat back in with most of the rest of the broth.  I covered the pot and brought the contents to a boil, then turned it down.

After I could kind of shave the rest of the meat off of the bone, I added a little more salt and pepper, a LOT of dried parsley and a can of cream of mushroom soup.  I let that cook down a bit.

Surprisingly, my tasting of the end result revealed it was buttery, oniony and porky.  This will be very good over rice tomorrow, after the flavors have some time to mix overnight.  Perhaps I will take pix then, maybe not.  After all, it’s a green-flecked brown liquid with brown meat chunks.  It smells- and tastes- far better than it looks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, I had a very late lunch with Mom, so when I decided I needed one more meal for the day, it was prudent to eat lightly.  So I created what I’m calling...Multicultural Quesadillas:

I took some garlic naan, warmed it, and halved it.  On one piece, I spread some labneh, then placed a layer of sliced Campari tomatoes on top of that.  On the other, I smeared a generous layer of guacamole, which I then folded on top of the first piece.

It was a *surprisingly* filling vegetarian snack, and the flavor was thoroughly yummy.  That buttery, garlicky flavor of the naan played well with the yogurty tang of the labneh and the citrus & spice of the guac.  The tomatoes provided a n essential juiciness. 

I must admit I missed a trick, though, by not using some of the salsa we were given for a Christmas gift.

I might try some sautéed mushrooms in there in the future.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HAPPY ST. PATRICK’S DAY!
_Dinner is served:_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I liked the results I got with the Newcastle braise.  It’s almost...buttery?  Nobody is going to complain that it’s too salty.  I actually added a shake of garlic salt to both it and the cabbage at the table.

But I think I preferred the Kirin and Shiner versions more.  They had a bit more character.  I also think I need to continue experimenting.  Guinness has to be tried, if nothing else.  I bet Killian’s would be good, too.

And I’m still jealous of the way another cooking buddy’s grilled corned beef _looked_.  Maybe a beer _marinade_ followed by grilling?  Probably would not need to do the water bath if I just let it soak in beer overnight.  Should do double duty, reducing salt and imparting flavor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cooked sirloins, sautéed spinach and potatoes for dinner tonight.





Clearly, that picture is none of those things.  _That_ is a soup I made tonight for *tomorrow*.

Chicken broth, leeks, portobellos, cauliflower, garlic, celery and bacon, seasoned with a modicum of black pepper and thyme.  While I was sautéing the bacon, garlic, leeks and celery, I was roasting the ‘shrooms, spuds and cauliflower.

Just based on my tasting as I cooked, I’ll be making this again.  But I think next time I may purée the potatoes and cauliflower for a creamy appearance and texture, and I may add a bit more broth.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, as it so happens, our caterer friend was in town today and staying overnight- not that anyone told ME- so I got extra feedback on the soup.  

OBSERVATIONS:
1) everyone liked it.
2) nobody wanted it to be particularly creamier, and liked it as a “clear”, flavored broth. But a some added a pat of butter.
3) one person wanted more cauliflower 
4) one person- not known for liking mushrooms- wanted a bit more mushroom
5) I personally think the broth itself could be helped with the addition of one more bullion cube (I used one).
6) some of the liquid may have been absorbed by the veggies, so I may need to add some more stock.

The caterer is taking a couple of servings home to experiment with, but beyond a little tweaking, thinks the recipe is good as is.  

I think the roasted veggies could take a bit more oven time to develop their flavors a bit more.  

I might try my next serving with a little lemon juice- something I find works well with most chicken soups.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner salad:





Ingredients: baby spinach, torn romaine, sliced button mushrooms, diced carrots, San Marzanos, hand-shredded onion cheese, diced ribeye, and diced fruit-glazed ham, seasoned with fresh ground pepper and chives.  Dressing was olive oil and red wine vinegar.

Mom’s version had less mushroom, but added pickled turnips, pickled cauliflower, and pickled artichoke hearts.  She also added a drizzle of ranch to her oil & vinegar.

The ham in question is my Aunt’s recipe, glazed with butter, brown sugar, strawberry preserves and pineapple slices and/or chunks.  It is a symphony of sweet & salty.  I’ve mentioned before how I like to use this ham on sandwiches using either roasted garlic or rosemary & olive oil breads, where it’s flavor can play with the herbal notes in the bread.

Well, it’s also pretty fun playing with the tang of the vinegar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did some cooking last night.  Here’s the dinner that resulted:





Simple: fried some commercial smoked sausage

Traditional: did some cabbage with slices of bacon 

Experimental: I cut some cauliflower into slabs, basted them with butter and seasoned the heck out of them, and baked them on an oiled sheet pan at 350F for a while.  The bottom side browned nicely, the texture was almost creamy.  Next time, I may add some shredded Parmesan or Parrano.

While cleaning up, I decided to try making Aji, a simple, no cooking Columbian salsa.  When I put it away last night, it tasted decent.  Haven’t checked on it yet today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I tried the aji on a piece of toasted roasted garlic bread:





For a first try, attempted on a whim, it came out pretty good.  

If I make it again- highly probable- I’ll do things slightly differently.  The green onion I used was just something I had in the fridge, pre-sliced.  It’s a little big for aji, which uses slices much smaller than that.  I used Campari tomatoes this time, but might buy Romas (which I later found in a couple recipes online) next time.  Or try small San Marzanos.

And I may try a different vinegar.  I used Reese’s tarragon flavored vinegar, but a red wine one might be better.

And I’ll definitely use _fresh_ cilantro next time, too.  I would have this time, but I didn’t have any on hand, just dried.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A lil’ something from Mom!






Saturday, I went to the farmer’s market and got her some fresh peaches- her favorite fruit.  (Easy points for Mother’s Day!)

Well, she pitted & peeled 4 of them today, sliced them up, and sprinkled them with lemon juice, sugar, cinnamon and chocolate.  They’re tasty, even for me, a non-peachophile.  We anticipate them being even better after a night in the fridge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cooked quite a bit the past two days.  Yesterday, did a stock based on smoked turkey necks as well as a pork pot roast with onions, leeks garlic and so forth.

Tonight, for Memorial Day, I did pan fried rib-eyes and a shrimp & portobello boil.  To round things out, I thawed some of my aunt’s fiancé’s red beans.  I also gave everyone a small ramekin of Bookbinder’s cocktail sauce.  Dessert was a slice of bread pudding.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is my modified moussaka right before I popped it the oven.  (Yes, a post-cooking picture will be taken.)  While I was working from a couple of authentic recipes, I _did_ make some changes, some by design, some by happenstance.  

By design, I used 1lb of my Louisiana hot sausage as half of the meat in the dish- soooo, “Moussak-aYEE!”, perhaps.  I also added a little green onion to the mix.

But as it turned out, I had no tomato paste, and didn’t want to add more liquid in the form of more canned diced tomatoes.  

Also, I forgot to swing by the grocery to get any of the cheeses the Greeks recommended, so I used a mix of parrano and akkawi.

Fun footnote: I used my large spurtle for the first time while making the béchamel.  To refresh y’all’s memory, a spurtle is a Scottish predecessor to the spatula we all know and love, and I was given a set for Christmas by a good friend.  

Well, damn if the thing didn’t work _better_ than a spatula for both making the sauce and *especially* extracting it from the 4.5qt sauce pot.  I was able to *squeegee* the side of the pot from top to bottom with a single swipe.

And after cooking:





Came out pretty good for the first moussaka I’ve done in years, but definitely had room for improvement.

My béchamel was a little too loose, probably too much milk.  Checking back with the recipes, one of the Greeks added egg yolks to his, which would have added a bit more fluffing to that top layer.  When being applied as the top layer, his béchamel looked more like mashed potatoes, mine was more like a pudding.  Another added breadcrumbs/crushed crackers to the top as well, to add a bit of toasty goodness.

The akkawi was a mixed blessing: it tasted good and delivered a nice texture as well, but it gave off a bit of oil during the cooking process.  Combined with the looser nature of my béchamel, that meant my topping didn’t quite set up properly. 

The tomato paste was missed.  And it probably could have taken a touch more cinnamon.

More of the Parrano could have been nice as well.

All that said, it was tasty enough that (modest) seconds were had by all who ate dinner tonight,


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After cooking late last night, I had some of my shortribs late _TONIGHT_, with my mom and I _splitting_ a rib, the meat spread on pieces of toasted Italian rustic bread.  IOW, real fancy SOS. 

Tell you want, though: this core recipe is good.  The meat was literally fall-off-the-bone tender; the sauce, flavorful.  Unanimous winner!
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/red-wine-braised-short-ribs

I didn’t follow it to a T, but it still kicked ass.  I intended to add sliced portobellos, but forgot.  Ultimately, I didn’t change any ingredients, but I didn’t exactly follow the ratios, either.  I was a little short on wine, but added more beef stock; I used more celery and garlic but less onion and carrot; I used more tomato paste.   I suspect there’s plenty of wiggle room in it, considering the ingredients & process.

Next time, I may purée the sauce a bit, and if serving this to guests, I’ll definitely plate it with a sprinkle of parsley and some fresh green onion for a little added _bite_.

Tomorrow, I should get a chance to actually roast or pan fry my baby Yukon golds to serve with the shortribs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Made salads for dinner again.  My usual suspects were included: spinach, San Marzanos, carrots, celery, green onion, portobello slices, salami, chicken and ham.

My dressing was that vinaigrette I’ve been making with lemon-infused olive oil, Dijon mustard, _tarragon_ (instead of red wine) vinegar, pepper and parsley.

What was _different_?  Well, I got some nice broccoli sprouts and radish sprouts from a vendor at the Farmers’ Market*.  The Brocs add a faint echo of the fully grown plant, and the Rads give a nice herbal bite.  

In addition, instead of slicing or grating fresh cheese, I used some Parmesan crisps.  Besides the unmistakable parm flavor, the crunch they add is very welcome, assisting the celery.


* he sometimes has other sprouts I want to try in a salad, like sunflower sprouts (kind of nutty) and the occasional onion sprouts (a long time favorite of mine)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am a night owl and never liked getting up in the morning.  But I can if I have to; if I think it’s worth it,

Well, our local farmers’ market is proving to be worth it.  I don’t buy a whole bunch of stuff there, but what I DO buy has been enjoyable.  One of the major pickles has got me hooked on a couple of his products, and his pickled tomatoes have been a hit for most of the family.  I mentioned earlier in this thread how pickling brine and avocado make for a nice core for a faux vinaigrette, and I think the one he uses for the tomatoes will be killer.  Will be trying soon.

The cookie guy is a certified evil genius.  I’ve tried most of the flavors he offers regularly, and several of his short run seasonal varietals.  From a house in which we usually typically only have a mason jar of blonde Oreos, we now have a half-dozen containers of his products.  The mason jar hasn’t been refilled in a month.

The sprouts guy now knows be by name.  He has got me loving radish sprouts, and using broccoli sprouts as well.  Best of all, he’s been a reliable source for onion sprouts, which I have loved for years, but can’t easily find.  He was out of onion sprouts this Saturday, but sold me on garlic sprouts.  Winners!

There’s one guy making Mediterranean staples like pita breads, garlic spread, olive mixes and tabouli, all as good as any I can get.

The bacon lady has all kinds of nifty flavors.

...plus there’s fresh breads, honeys, veggies, fruits and even some things like hand made tamales and empanadas from local family restaurants.

So, much as I hate mornings, it’s looking like my Saturdays will not be for sleeping in as often as I’d like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This plate features gumbo, garlic cole slaw, schnitzel, buttered French bread, German potato salad, and creole oyster dressing.

It was the result of a little “culinary exchange“.

One of my cousins married a nice a German guy- Johnny- who has been bringing home-cooked schnitzel to the last 2 Thanksgivings.  Well, his best friend was visiting, and he’s a bit of a foodie, do they did a little tour of some of the great southern food cities.  Johnny also claimed he was an even better cook, too.  

So he asked if his buddy could cook up some schnitzel in exch for a meal ofsome gumbo- a dish he’d never had.  How could I say no?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In the aftermath of that dinner, I got a lot of requests for recipes.  So I took the time to write up my side of the dishes prepared, and sent them out.  Now, nobody _here_ asked, but why the hell shouldn’t I do so anyway? 

*Filé Seafood Gumbo*

_Gumbo is one of those non-recipe recipes.  You’re creating a flavor YOU like, so it’s never precisely the same.  What follows is an approximation, a target to aim for.  I don’t measure most of my seasonings, preferring to go by taste, because some of the ingredients like sausage are already pre-seasoned, so you’ll need to adapt on the fly.

A general note on ingredients: little here is set in stone.  My Mom’s version included diced ham, and when crab was unavailable, she substituted lobster tails.  Turkey could be used in place of chicken.  The late Leah Chase (owner/operator/chef of Dooky Chase restaurant in New Orleans) included venison in the stock she made for her gumbo.

Parenthetical numbers after a line refers to the Notes section at the end._

Yellow onions, 3-5, depending on size, chopped fine (1)
Garlic, 2-3 heads worth of cloves, crushed, chopped or minced
Celery 1-1.5 clusters worth of stalks, cleaned and chopped.  I mix the sizes of my chopped celery- some chunky, some fine.
Chicken thighs, 3-6lbs
Smoked sausage (beef or beef/pork) 2-4lbs, sliced into medallions (2)
Hot sausage (beef) 2-3lbs, diced as finely as you can (3)
Shrimp (16-20 size), 2lbs, cleaned and peeled (or tail on)
Cleaned crab in shell, broken into clusters (4)
Lump crab meat 16oz
Chicken stock, 96oz
Chicken bullion (optional: 1-2 cubes, to taste)
Dried Bay Leaf, 3-6, depending on size
Salt
Black pepper
Cayenne pepper 
Parsley
Thyme
Ground Filé (sassafras), @.75oz+ (5)
Oil

Roux (6):
All purpose Flour (7)
Oil (8)

White rice

In a stock pot, begin by sautéing your onions, garlic and celery over low to medium heat.  After they’ve clarified, remove them from the pot and begin browning your sausage medallions.  When your medallions gave some good color, remove from the pot and deglaze the pan if necessary.  Repeat the process with your diced hot sausage.  Once it is cooked, remove it and begin browning your chicken.

While you are doing the sautéing and browning of the meat, start your roux using approximately equal amounts of oil and flour.  In a large non-stick frying pan over low heat, brown the flour in the oil, stirring frequently. (9)

Also, begin cooking your rice.

 After the chicken has browned, deglaze your pot, then return all your meat & veggies into the stock pot.  Add most of your chicken stock and bay leaf, as well as some of your salt, black pepper and red pepper.  Cook over medium to medium-high heat, covered, stirring occasionally.  You want a steady slow boil.  When the chicken is thoroughly cooked, you will be able to break it apart with your spoon.  At that point, reduce your heat to low, and begin your final seasoning with everything except the filé.  When you have the flavor you want, add the filé by sprinkling it in a little bit art a time, stirring it in thoroughly as you do.  Between the parseley, thyme and filé, the gumbo will provably take on a green/brown hue.

Add your roux, stirring it in thoroughly.

*At this point, you could serve this as a chicken and sausage gumbo.  Turn off your pot and begin to serve.  To make this a seafood gumbo, continue as directed below.*

For seafood gumbo, this is when you add your crab and shrimp. (10) Immediately after adding the seafood and stirring it in, turn your gumbo off and cover.  After about 10-15 minutes, the seafood will be thoroughly cooked.  Check your seasoning one more time, adjusting it if needed.

Serve over rice.


NOTES: 

1. Make sure you don’t use sweet onions like 1015s, Walla Wallas, Mauis or Vidalias.  Green onions, however, could be used as a substitute, or as a garnish/topper.
2. I usually use just one kind of smoked sausage, but the last time I made gumbo, I had to use two different ones because of limited availability.
3. I make my own hot sausage, but any good creole hot sausage will do.  In a pinch, hot sausages from other cuisines, like sujuk, would work, as long as they don’t have strongly flavored exotic seasonings not usually , like fennel
4. Blue crab is traditional, at least in most USA versions of gumbo, but others work as well.  These days, we usually use snow crab.
5. If you can’t find filé, look for okra, which was actually the original thickening agent.  (“Gumbo” supposedly comes from an African word for okra.). Also, some cooks use both filè and okra.
6. Roux is just flour browned in oil, and serves as a thickener and flavor enhancer.  The lighter it is, the more it will thicken the gumbo, but it won’t add as much flavor.  A darker roux will add more flavor, but will not thicken as much.  Roux can also be made ahead of time and frozen.
7. If someone has problems with gluten, a rice flour is a good substitute for regular flour
8. Something neutral- vegetable, canola, etc.- works best, but I’ve used butter or bacon grease with good results
9. Many people actually make their roux in the stock pot used for the gumbo as a whole.  But I have found that using a separate pan for making roux saves time.  AND if you burn your roux in the stock pot, you have to clean out that pot and start over- not an issue if your roux is made in a different pan.
10. I have added my seafood directly from the refrigerator or even the freezer with no problems.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I worked from this recipe for the ONLY cole slaw I ever truly liked- Vincent’s Restaurant (R.I.P.)- but didn't follow it exactly.









						Recipe: Vincent's Seafood Restaurant's famous coleslaw
					

Recipe: Vincent's Seafood Restaurant's famous coleslaw



					www.dallasnews.com
				




1) I used mostly minced garlic from a jar.  This was a mistake because it's much milder than fresh.  I used more than twice the amount in the recipe, and still couldn't get the flavor right.  When I added about a head’s worth of FRESH minced garlic, I immediately tasted the difference.  Then I added more.  LESSON: use the fresh garlic as per the recipe, and you’ll save yourself time and effort while achieving the proper flavor.

2) I was short a half cup of the apple cider vinegar, and used white vinegar as a filler.  Even though the recipe lists it as an option, I think it’s a desperation backup only.  It’s too strong a flavor.  That led to...

3) To combat the overwhelming vinegar, I shredded carrots into the mix.  I think it also LOOKS better with the carrots.

4) When I made this, there seemed to be too much liquid, so I drained off at least a cup before letting it all chill overnight.  That liquid is now in a dressing cruet, and will be further fiddled with to make a different vinaigrette.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oyster Dressing

This is one of those recipes you kinda go by feel & flavor.  For this batch, we used:


6 16oz containers of oysters, processed.*
2lbs 73/27 ground beef
One pack 1.25lbs chicken gizzards & hearts, cleaned. (It was a mixed package- either/or will work.  If you can’t get them, just use extra ground beef.)
Canola oil (or any relatively neutral flavored oil)
.5 sticks unsalted butter
1.5 sticks salted butter
3 yellow onions (finely chopped)
1 bunch green onion (finely chopped)
@2 heads of minced garlic
1 bag seasoned bread crumbs (we’ve also used crushed Ritz or Townhouse crackers or even unsalted matzoh crackers...while adding other seasonings)
1 bunch fresh parsley (finely chopped)
3 dried bay leaf
Black pepper (to taste)
Cayenne pepper (to taste)
Salt (to taste)
Thyme (to taste)

One 6.5 qt or larger flat sided sauce pan or dutch oven

To pot, add enough oil to almost coat the bottom.  Sauté veg over medium heat, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking.

While that’s cooking chop or process the gizzards & hearts so it resembles ground beef.  Remove veggies from pan, add unsalted butter and sauté beef & gizzards until nicely browned.  Return veggies and stir in while adding your seasonings except the bay leaf.  Add half of your remaining butter.

Slowly add the processed oysters to pot while stirring.  Add the bay leaf when all of the oysters are in.  Let that cook a while over medium to medium-high heat- it will be fairly soupy, so you want it to reduce a bit.

After it’s reduced some but is still slightly soupy, reduce heat to medium/medium-low, add the bread crumbs and the last of your butter.  This is when you fine-tune your seasoning.  The mix will reduce more and thicken a lot, so stir relatively often to prevent sticking.

The end result should be a texture almost like a finely ground meat.

Sometimes, we then bake it on low heat for @20min at 220F in a casserole dish with added bread crumbs or crackers & butter for presentation.  Last night, we did that just to reheat it from the fridge.



* doing oysters in the processor is something of an adventure.  Do too many at a time, and the liquid will seep down the center.  We avoided that mess somewhat by processing them while still slightly frozen.

Also you don’t want to process them into a puree...not ALL of them, at least.  At least half of them should only be processed to the point of being a very lumpy mush


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) one of my cousins married a very nice woman a few years ago.  He lives out of town, so we don’t see them very often.  But they attended one of our Thanksgiving festivities for the first time a couple years ago, and his wife wanted to bring something- a banana pudding.  Not my fave, but who am I to be ungrateful?  I’m glad my folks raised me right, because she makes the best damn banana pudding I’ve EVER had.  (I may have mentioned this before.)

Well, they visited us post holiday this year, so we got the pudding all to ourselves.  So I’m looking at this thing as I post: layers of pudding, cream cheese, some kind of cake, and a distinctive banana flavor (from the fresh bananas she used) pervading the whole thing.  This is next level bananna pudding.

2) went back to a really South American fusion place today and had a beef ribeye sandwich that was sort of like a cuban and sort of like the HMS Titanic.  I’m glad they cut it in half, because that was all I could get down, it was so huge- from my elbow to my knuckles.  And it wasn’t just QUANTITY, it was QUALITY as well.  I wolfed down the first half it was so damn good.  I took the rest home- I suspect my Dad will attempt to kill it tomorrow.  The next time I go to this place, I know I can’t have this sandwich and any of the typical apps unless I’m sharing it.

3) in other sandwich news, I went back to Weinberger’s a couple days ago (see below for why) and fulfilled a promise to myself to try yet another of their 150 different ones.  The last time I went in, I said I’d get a mufaletta or a lobster roll.  I got the lobster roll...and yet another lesson.  Just looking at the filling in the butter toasted hoagie roll, it looked a little dry.  In fact, my dining company suggested I go get some mayo.  But I tasted it first, and realized it didn’t need a damn thing.  Weinberger- who teaches sandwich making at a culinary school- achieved a perfect mix of lobster, fresh green onions, celery, lemon juice and all his other ingredients.  Adding mayo would have disrupted the flavor balance.  And no, it wasn’t dry.  It just had a bunch of shredded lobster meat in it,

4) I went to Weinberger’s because he said he might be able to help me with a project.  I have the family recipe for hot sausage, but over time, it has evolved from it’s original form to include 2 different commercial spice mixes, which happen to contain some spices that are already in the base recipe as well as overlapping with each other.  I want to return it to its roots.  But to do that, I need to get precise measurements of the ratios of the spices used.  In addition, I’m going to need to be able to include some of those spices in very tiny amounts- at least, if I don’t exclude them.  Mr. Weinberger is (hopefully) part of that process, because he mentioned that he knew of food labs that could analyze the samples and break them down.  

To use the information, once gathered, I’d need some tiny measuring implements.  Well, I now own a set of steel measuring spoon going: 1/4 tsp (tad) =&gt; 1/8 tsp (dash) =&gt; 1/16 tsp (pinch) =&gt; 1/32 tsp (smidgen) =&gt; 1/64 tsp (drop).

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, even though my paternal aunt is hosting Christmas this year, I still have significant work to in the kitchen this month.

Made trail mix to give to professional colleagues, etc.  

Made chubs of hot sausage and seasoning mix for certain family &amp; friends (and us).

Still need to do a couple pie blitzes.

Have already made oyster dressing for the Christmas dinner.  I’m also on the hook for some turnip greens, and we’re bringing a (commercial) fried turkey.

I’m also supposed to make 2 batches of bread pudding, some for neighbors, others for family & friends (and us).  THIS is where I’m derailing,  First of all, the grocery stores around here stopped selling plain croutons *years* ago, and I couldn’t find the kind of bread I prefer to make my own.  So I found a reasonable substitute.

...Except one loaf went fuzzy on me.

So I bought some croissants to make up for the lost loaf.

I needed to dry the bread out, so I tore up my bread &amp; croissants to put in the oven on low heat while I was making the sausage.  I heard a _clank_, but couldn’t detect the source of the sound.  It didn’t repeat.

As I was cleaning up, I found out what caused the sound: the ceramic roasting pan housing half of the bread (not the croissants) had broken in half.

So, in order not to make my bread pudding with shard-filled croutons, I bought more bread tonight,

Argh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The bread pudding continues to battle.

As I completed mixing batch #1, and took it to the 2nd fridge to soak overnight, I had 3 crucial epiphanies:

1) I had forgotten Dad bought a pair of ribeye roasts and put them in fridge #2. That meant I was going to have to play refrigerator Tetris to store the puddings.

2) After winning at fridge Tetris, I realized I had forgotten one final ingredient in batch #1, so I had to take it out and mix it in before (re)placing it in the newly created space.

3) I didn’t have enough granulated sugar to make batch #2- the bags I saw in the pantry were POWDERED sugar- so I had to make a late-night run to the grocery store.

Still, got it all sorted, so I’ll be baking the loaves tomorrow.

My second trick this week will be reheating all the pre-cooked side dishes and the fried turkey we’re taking to my paternal Aunt’s house (she’s hosting Christmas dinner this year). I have a countertop roaster that can handle the bird, no problem. The turnip greens and the oyster dressing, OTOH, will be different stories.


----------



## Beleriphon

That all sounds delicious. Christmas dinner will be beef Wellington, smashed and roasted potates in garlic and rosemary, as well as some broccoli and roast cauliflower. Cheese sauce, gravy, and a wine sauce will accompany the dinner.

Dessert is a cream cheese ice cream (its basically a thin cheese cake batter) served over brownies with bits of crushed candy cane in them.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> 4) I went to Weinberger’s because he said he might be able to help me with a project.  I have the family recipe for hot sausage, but over time, it has evolved from it’s original form to include 2 different commercial spice mixes, which happen to contain some spices that are already in the base recipe as well as overlapping with each other.  I want to return it to its roots.  But to do that, I need to get precise measurements of the ratios of the spices used.  In addition, I’m going to need to be able to include some of those spices in very tiny amounts- at least, if I don’t exclude them.  Mr. Weinberger is (hopefully) part of that process, because he mentioned that he knew of food labs that could analyze the samples and break them down.
> 
> To use the information, once gathered, I’d need some tiny measuring implements.  Well, I now own a set of steel measuring spoon going: 1/4 tsp (tad) =&gt; 1/8 tsp (dash) =&gt; 1/16 tsp (pinch) =&gt; 1/32 tsp (smidgen) =&gt; 1/64 tsp (drop).
> 
> Soooooooo cute!




What might help is a  digital scale that measure in tenths of a gram. Its unlikely you'll ever need less than 1/10th of a gram of anything for spices. 1/16th of a tsp of water is roughly 1 gram, so really anything that can accuratley measure a gram or less is what you're after. I have a kitchen scale that does from as little as 1 g to as much as 5 kg and it works awesome for any recipe that measures by weight.

Edit: math is hard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doing a big pot of chicken, sausage & ham gumbo tonight.  A big portion of it will be going to my Dad’s office as a holiday gift meal- someone there doesn’t do seafood.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Beleriphon 

I’ll probably need those mini measuring spoons.

Following the recipe, the commercial spice mixes total approximately 9 tablespoons out of the total.  Many of their main ingredients they share both with each other AND the family mix in general.  It isn’t until you get towards the bottom of their ingredient lists that you see things like celery seed and the non-informative “spices”.


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Beleriphon
> 
> I’ll probably need those mini measuring spoons.
> 
> Following the recipe, the commercial spice mixes total approximately 9 tablespoons out of the total.  Many of their main ingredients they share both with each other AND the family mix in general.  It isn’t until you get towards the bottom of their ingredient lists that you see things like celery seed and the non-informative “spices”.




Those are definitely abnormally small amounts then. I suppose a good solid chemanalysis like you're planing would help.

If its a hot sauce though, how much are you expecting to batch up? Because if you need a 1/64th of a teaspoon that would have to be some powerful flavour to even taste. If did that with my preferred kosher salt brand I think it might work out to a half dozen crystals, and as much as I like salt I don't think I could realistically taste that amount in anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One entire batch of the mix totals 1.5 cups, and makes 12lbs of hot sausage meat. So a fraction of the 9 tablespoons contributed by the commercial blends might be truly small indeed.

The goal is to get the mix reduced to something resembling its original form, sans the commercial brands used for convenience.

The reasons for doing this is that it removes those brands’ continuing availability as a limiting factor AND it lets me have ultimate control over what I include or eliminate from the recipe to make it my own.

For example, some people have found the mix to be too spicy- knowing the overall mix would let me cool it down a bit, making it more accessible.  Similarly, I might tweak some of the lesser ingredients to further customize the flavor while leaving the heat intact.

The analysis will also let me eliminate the commercial preservatives, etc. that don’t really bring flavor to the party.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BTW, the gumbo came out a carnivore’s delight.  I used so much chicken that- when it disintegrated- the ham and sausages seemed to be nested in it.  The roux was the color of chocolate brown, and I had a lot of it, so the gumbo is so thick it is almost creamy.  The traditional rice isn’t strictly necessary, even.

I *did* dust off another traditional gumbo additive, or more accurately, a side- slices of buttered french bread.  I haven’t done that in a looooong time, but it was a perfect complement to the dish.

Apparently, it went over well at Dad’s office as well.  Almost everyone indulged in seconds.

•••••

After a night in the fridge, the gumbo...is THICK.

It’s like a chili consistency. Not my goal, but fun. In fact, it is so thick that some of my Dad’s staff ate theirs with a fork. TBH, I could slice it like lasagna, getting it out of the storage container.

Mom even started putting it ON her slices of French bread. Seeing that, I realized I’d inadvertently created the Sloppy Boudreaux, a.k.a. The Gumbo Boy/GumPoboy. She’s already talking about taking it further and trying to make it into a casserole.

And I know why and how to repeat it if so desired. I was being very controlled and precise in my adding liquid to the pot, but also:

1) because I didn’t use the seafood (by request), I decided to replace it with @50% more chicken AND a 3lb diced ham steak.*

2) I cooked my roux to an almost milk chocolate brown, which is good for flavor, but won’t thicken much...so a nearly doubled my amount of roux. I did this in part because I knew I was only sending a relatively small amount of rice to the office, so I wanted it to have extra thickness to offset that lack if they ran out. Which they did,


* the use of ham also helped eliminate the need for adding salt to the pot,


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Mmmm... Best thing about this thread is that I can read it for dessert.


----------



## Beleriphon

I feel the need to contribute.

*Garam Masala Chicken and Lentil "Soup"*

Half large onion - fine dice
5 largish carrots - sliced thin (amounts to maybe 2 cups worth)
2 boneless/skinless chicken breasts - cubed (1/2 inch cubes are good here)
1 cup green lentils
6 cups chicken stock
1 tablespoon of a garam masala mix (make your own or use pre-made)
1 tsp vegetable oil
1 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground turmeric
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp salt

Process:

Add oil to a large stock pot. Heat on medium. Sweat your veggies with the salt. Once soft add in spices. Mix thorough and keep stirring to avoid burning the spices. Add chicken to the pot, stir until the sides are browned. Add your stock, increase to high and bring to a boil. Add lentils, cook on high for 5 minutes, reduce heat cover and cook for 30 minutes or until lentils are cooked to your preferred tenderness.

Options I Have Not Tried:

Vegetable stock, omit chicken replace with mushrooms.
Split Red Lentils - this will liely get very, very thick and be more of a stew (did this with harissa).
Use a grain like bulgar or rye instead of lentils.

I'll share my cheese cake ice cream recipe shortly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not familiar with garam masala- what is it?


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m not familiar with garam masala- what is it?




Indian spice mix. Masala is any spice mix in India. Garam masala literally translate as "hot spice mix" but that has to do with ancient Ayurvedic medicine, not flavour. Garam masala is a warm but not hot spice mix. Tends of focus on spice like cinnamon and cumin rather than chilis or pepper.

A fairly common assortment of spices include fennel, black pepper, cloves, cinnamon, mace, cardamom, cumin, ginger, and coriander. Some recipes call for curry or varieties of pepper corn. My preference is to have taste like combination of mild south-west spice rub and gingerbread. There are dozens of commercial blends, I found a Knorr blend that has no preservatives, but darned if I know the ratios.

I've found a least a dozen recipes on the interwebs, but most are usually a teaspoon or a half-teaspoon of the stronger spices all mixed up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nifty!


----------



## Beleriphon

If you like Creole food (and I gather that you do ) Indian food isn't all different in terms of flavour, richness, and even cooking method. There's a lot of low and slow cooking for traditional India food, and most of it is super easy to make vegetarian (or is vegetarian) for anybody that has that concern.

I'm personally super, super fan of Indian confections. Indian sweets make the finest French pastries taste like paper covered in powdered sugar. There's something to be said about the base of a cookie recipe that uses milk that has been reduced to the consistency of a bread dough.

Some stuff though you're better just buying commercially and warming up, naan bread comes to mind. Its nearly impossible to make authenticate naan without a wood fired oven you stick the dough to the inside of. I've tried with a pizza stone and the results are good, but I can't get the over to 1000 degree surface temperature to cook the bread quickly enough really.


----------



## Beleriphon

Cheese Cake Ice Cream

3/4 cup white sugar
5 egg yolks - reserve whites for meringue if you like
2 cups 2% milk (or reduced fat, same thing)
2 226g or 8oz bricks of cream cheese
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
20 graham crackers, broken into large chucks (ideally 1cm or 1/2 inch across each, some small crumbs a good, bigger is not)
3 tbsp butter (for melting)

You will need an ice cream maker. I have a KitchenAid mixer attachment, but anything will work in theory.

_Process_:
Mix egg yolks into sugar in a large bowl, blend completely
Scald milk (86C, or whatever that is in Fahrenheit)
Temper 1 cup of milk into the eggs, add egg mixture back into the milk.
Add cream cheese and vanilla to milk mixture. Stir constantly until the cream cheese is melted and the batter is thick (it will get very thick due to the cream cheese)
Strain with a fine mesh into a bowl. Set aside and cool (ideally it should be cold, so stuff it in the fridge for a bit)

Melt butter in a pan over medium-low heat. Add the graham cracker crumbs and toast until crunchy. Cool along with your ice cream batter.

Once the ice cream batter is cold add to your mixer. Keep mixing until set, depending on your mixer this could be as much as 20 minutes. Add the graham cracker crumbs. Let is mix until thoroughly blended throughout.

Transfer to an airtight container and freeze for at least two hours.

_Additional things I want to try:_
Mix in streaks of some kind of caramel sauce so it streaks.
Mix in some kind of berry/fruit mixture.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And that recipe is called?


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And that recipe is called?




Forgot a title. Cheese cake ice cream. Made an edit to add it in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I make a homemade trail mix- all nuts & dried fruits + sunflower seeds- that I occasionally mix into yogurt with honey for dessert.  It would probably make a good cheesecake topping. (Sans sunflower seeds, perhaps.)


----------



## Beleriphon

That would probably be pretty good. I imagine it would be nice with a fruit sauce, cherry or strawberry perhaps.

For food I was thinking about a recipe I like. Its not a full meal or anything, but its a darn tasty base for any kind of cheese based sauce.

So, here's Beleriphon's Ballin' Cheese Sauce

1/4 cup flour
1/4 cup butter
3 cups whole milk
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 tsp yellow mustard

Melt your butter in a pot. Add flour. Cook until it kind of smells like short bread cookies and gets a toasty sandy colour. Add milk slowy and whisk briskly. Add cheese a bit at a time to melt and dissolve in the milk until you have used all of it. Add mustard. Whisk frequently until the desired consistency is reached. I like mine relatively thick, but still able to be poured.

We usually use it to serve warm over steamed veggies. Personally I like it on brocolli or cauliflower, but its great with a baked potatoe or nachos.

Additions and substitutions:
Use equal parts of different cheeses that add up to around 1 cup. I've used a mix of smoked gouda, cheddar and mozzarella which was really good.

Try changing out the mustard for dijon or something else of your choice. Non-grainy is best, but you do you.

To convert to queso add in  some chili powerder while toasting the flour and diced pickled jalapeño after the cheese melts, also try some more traditional Mexican cheeses in addition to the cheddar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Melt your butter in a pot. Add flour. Cook until it kind of smells like short bread cookies and gets a toasty sandy colour.




In creole cooking, we call that a roux.  I sometimes use butter, lard or bacon grease for certain dishes, but most o the time, I use some kind of plant based oil.

In gumbos, I like to get my roux between a light tan to a milk chocolatey brown- the lighter it is, the more it can thicken.  The darker it is, the more flavor it brings.



> Use equal parts of different cheeses that add up to around 1 cup. I've used a mix of smoked gouda, cheddar and mozzarella which was really good.




AMEN!  Mixing cheeses to get different textures and flavors is a an important culinary weapon.  I must have a dozen different cheeses in my fridge right now- smoked gouda, truffle gouda, blue castello, cambozola, Stilton, Boursin, swiss, Parrano, truffle gouda, Monterrey Jack, American (both Kraft singles- for my Dad- and the real stuff for every other use), havarti, butterkäse, port wine, cahill, herbed D’Affinois, belletois, and so forth.

Even with simple things like grilled cheese sandwiches, I use mixes.


----------



## shawnhcorey

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In creole cooking, we call that a roux.




Also in French cooking since it's a French word. In French, a consonant at the end of a word is not pronounced unless the next word starts with a vowel. So roux would be pronounced "roo".



Dannyalcatraz said:


> In gumbos, I like to get my roux between a light tan to a milk chocolatey brown- the lighter it is, the more it can thicken. The darker it is, the more flavor it brings.




I would be tempted to make two and mix them: one to thicken, one for flavour.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep on the pronunciation.

As for the thicken Vs flavor conundrum, I haven’t mixed any rouxs, but I have sometimes made my roux extra large.  I did that with the last gumbo I made, and it thickened up quite nicely.


----------



## Vael

Oh, this thread may be my undoing.

I'm more a baker than a cook, and I know most are trying to be good post holidays, but I thought I'd briefly go into some holiday successes and failures.

First, I've been doing homemade marshmallows for awhile now, and it's a solid recipe. I use Alton Brown's and make some pretty good marshmallows. I've tried mint flavouring, they turn out well.

What disappointed this year was my French Macarons. I normally make a batch for gift giving and previous years have turned out okay. But this year ... I'm pretty sure I underbaked the shells, as they stuck to the parchment paper and just developed a large bubble between the top crust and the bottom of the cookie. Or perhaps it was under-beaten? I dunno, I hadn't had such a lackluster batch before, and I do most of the "tricks" that are mentionned: let the shells rest after piping before baking, give them a solid bump to knock out large air bubbles ... so I'm not entirely sure what went wrong.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Homemade marshmallows?  Much respect!

I‘m a *cook*, I can’t bake for doodly-squat.  I have 2 baked dessert recipes to my repertoire beyond cake from a box.

...because, as the saying goes, BAKING is science, COOKING is an art.


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In creole cooking, we call that a roux.  I sometimes use butter, lard or bacon grease for certain dishes, but most o the time, I use some kind of plant based oil.
> 
> In gumbos, I like to get my roux between a light tan to a milk chocolatey brown- the lighter it is, the more it can thicken.  The darker it is, the more flavor it brings.




Definitely a roux, and I certainly know what it is but the base of the sauce is functionally a bechamel (there's no nutmeg to make a real bechamel) I don't necessarily get the texture and colour of the butter/flower mix the same as other folks so I just describe how I like to make it. The roux is for sure to make it thick, the flavour is coming from the cheese and mustard for the most part.

I use butter becasue I find it combines with the milk and milk fat in cheese better than vegetable oils or straight animal fats like lard or bacon grease. Oils and fats tend to make the whole thing oily and and separate from the milk since there nothing actually in the sauce to keep it emulsified.



> AMEN!  Mixing cheeses to get different textures and flavors is a an important culinary weapon.  I must have a dozen different cheeses in my fridge right now- smoked gouda, truffle gouda, blue castello, cambozola, Stilton, Boursin, swiss, Parrano, truffle gouda, Monterrey Jack, American (both Kraft singles- for my Dad- and the real stuff for every other use), havarti, butterkäse, port wine, cahill, herbed D’Affinois, belletois, and so forth.
> 
> Even with simple things like grilled cheese sandwiches, I use mixes.




Oh yeah need a good cheese mix for most things. The big thing with the cheese sauce is you need cheese to dissolve or melt into the base. So stuff like swiss cheeses (greyuere is amazing in sauce), cheddar, mozzarellas (there's a place near me that raises water buffalo and makes the real deal), and gouda are really good.

Trying to use something like blue cheese of any kind isn't great because its too crumbly to really melt right. I'm sure it would taste awesome, but it would have a weird texture.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alton Brown used a little blue in a cheese dip.  Don’t remember what kind, though.

And Boston’s- the Canadian sports bar/pizza chain- makes a bacon-wrapped flatiron steak appetizer that is served with a Blue cheese based creamy dipping sauce so good that 3 blue cheese haters I know make sure they get their own ramekins of when we go.

I suspect the secret is fine chopping + low & slow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to one of our favorite little creole places- owned & operated by Indians, oddly- and in addition to one of the usual faves, Mom ordered some sweet potato fries.  A lot of places serve them with traditional fry seasonings- salt, pepper, etc., but Mom likes hers with sugar & cinnamon.  Generally, I’m not a big fan of sweet potatoes unless they’re full on dessert of some kind.  

These, however, were unseasoned.

For once, Mom tasted one before reaching for the sugar, and said it was pretty sweet already, and asked me to try one.  I did, and while it wasn’t dessert-sweet, it was noticeable.

Now, we had started the meal with an order of hush puppies (this place makes the best I’ve ever had) with remoulade.  Their remoulade is a nice mix of tangy and sweet, and it made me think: what if...

So I dipped one of those orange-colored fries in the pink remoulade...and to my surprise, the tangy sweet sauce worked VERY well with the sweet potato!  I told Mom she needed to try it- she liked it too!

For completeness sake, I also tried the fries with the tartar sauce and cocktail sauce that was served with our seafood basket.  The cocktail sauce simply overwhelmed it, but the tartar sauce wasn’t bad.  Not as good as the remoulade, though.

I can’t say I’m a convert or this is my new thing, but I would seriously consider this combo again.


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Now, we had started the meal with an order of hush puppies (this place makes the best I’ve ever had) with remoulade.  Their remoulade is a nice mix of tangy and sweet, and it made me think: what if...
> 
> So I dipped one of those orange-colored fries in the pink remoulade...and to my surprise, the tangy sweet sauce worked VERY well with the sweet potato!  I told Mom she needed to try it- she liked it too!




A good solid sweet potato fry is always good in something that is slightly spicy and acidic. I'm partial to the green jalapeno Tabasco mixed with mayo. That being said, sweet potato fries are hard to get right, I find they're never quite crispy enough and always slightly soggy, even at places that have good ones.

The problem is they have way too much sugar to really fry up nice and crispy like actual potatoes.

Once I get a deep fryer I think I'll par fry them, then do a tempura batter and see if that helps.

For blue cheese dip I agree cream bases are possible, but I don't think any of them start with a bechamel base. Most that I've seen generally start with sour cream or even cream cheese, and blend the blue cheese to that. I don't actually think it really melts per se, but I might have to try it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The one at Boston’s is based in heavy cream & butter, as I recall, with the blue being the third dairy ingredient.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d smash that in my face-hole!

I like that you used the low-sodium V8.  That’s been a secret weapon in my kitchen for the past 5+ years.  I mainly use it in conjunction with chicken or turkey broth when making soups, stews & chilies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did a couple eggs in our new toaster oven tonight, quasi-poached, with seasonings and cheese. 15min @350degF. End result was tasty, but the yolks were slightly firmer than I’d like. Perhaps 9min next time.

The big news about it for me was that the little oval Le Creuset ceramic boats I bought on clearance a few years ago were PERFECT for the task. I did the two I had simultaneously, and I probably could have done another 3-4. And even though I plated tonight’s eggs on a bed of baby spinach, I could just as easily have served them in their baking dishes.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Just throwing my hat into the ring of folks who love to cook.  I also sort of bake as well (I've had to limit that because it's not good for my health to eat all the baked goods lol).

Last week I tried a new dish that turned out quite well.

Zest a grape fruit, then juice it about halfway (leaving plenty of juice in the fruit itself), then slice

Bake a salmon filet that has been prepared by a coating in brown sugar, then laying the grapefruit slices on top

Heat up about a cup of olive oil in a medium saucepan and cook an entire diced shallot* until translucent
Add 2 cups of chickpeas, 1 tablespoon Za'atar spice (or equal parts thyme, oregano, cumin, sesame seeds), 1 tsp salt, and 1 tsp of pepper.  also add 1 tablespoon of the zest from a grapefruit 
Heat on low, stirring occasionally until salmon is done

Spoon (slotted spoon) out chickpeas into individual serving bowls.  Add grapefruit juice into remaining mixture to create a dressing

Add some fresh greens and sliced radish to one side of the bowl, and flake the salmon on top of the chickpeas on the other side.  Drizzle with the dressing.

Soooo good!


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I did a couple eggs in our new toaster oven tonight, quasi-poached, with seasonings and cheese. 15min @350degF. End result was tasty, but the yolks were slightly firmer than I’d like. Perhaps 9min next time.
> 
> The big news about it for me was that the little oval Le Creuset ceramic boats I bought on clearance a few years ago were PERFECT for the task. I did the two I had simultaneously, and I probably could have done another 3-4. And even though I plated tonight’s eggs on a bed of baby spinach, I could just as easily have served them in their baking dishes.




Poached are hard man. I didn't know this until recently but egg yolk sets at around 150 degree, while the whites set at around 180 degrees. How much fun is that?

That does sound really good. I need to try a good solid shakshuka.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve never actually had a shakshouka, but I’ve been wanting to do one for ages.  I know for a fact that something VERY similar to it exists in creole cooking, and was in all probability evolved from it.  It was a very common thing in our family to add eggs to veggie & tomato based dishes like shrimp creole during Lent, for example.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sacrosanct said:


> Just throwing my hat into the ring of folks who love to cook.  I also sort of bake as well (I've had to limit that because it's not good for my health to eat all the baked goods lol).
> 
> Last week I tried a new dish that turned out quite well.
> 
> Zest a grape fruit, then juice it about halfway (leaving plenty of juice in the fruit itself), then slice
> 
> Bake a salmon filet that has been prepared by a coating in brown sugar, then laying the grapefruit slices on top
> 
> Heat up about a cup of olive oil in a medium saucepan and cook an entire diced shallot* until translucent
> Add 2 cups of chickpeas, 1 tablespoon Za'atar spice (or equal parts thyme, oregano, cumin, sesame seeds), 1 tsp salt, and 1 tsp of pepper.  also add 1 tablespoon of the zest from a grapefruit
> Heat on low, stirring occasionally until salmon is done
> 
> Spoon (slotted spoon) out chickpeas into individual serving bowls.  Add grapefruit juice into remaining mixture to create a dressing
> 
> Add some fresh greens and sliced radish to one side of the bowl, and flake the salmon on top of the chickpeas on the other side.  Drizzle with the dressing.
> 
> Soooo good!



Personally, I hate grapefruit.  Understanding that this dish could nonetheless be an exception to my dislike, I have to ask: have you tried it with other citrus?


----------



## Sacrosanct

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I hate grapefruit.  Understanding that this dish could nonetheless be an exception to my dislike, I have to ask: have you tried it with other citrus?




My go to is usually lemon.  And I've seen it done with orange a lot.  I also do not like grapefruit on it's own.  Way too bitter.  But it worked well here.


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve never actually had a shakshouka, but I’ve been wanting to do one for ages.  I know for a fact that something VERY similar to it exists in creole cooking, and was in all probability evolved from it.  It was a very common thing in our family to add eggs to veggie & tomato based dishes like shrimp creole during Lent, for example.




My wife and I did one of those boxed food services. She got two weeks free at one point so we figured what the heck. It wasn't eggs, instead it was tilapia, and that was tasty. Mind you if I'm doing the shakshouka I'm going to be using the most recent recipe from Good Eats, Alton Brown has a recipe for harissa paste I need to try making.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Also, most people use onion or garlic, but I tend to use shallot instead of onion.  I like it way better.


----------



## Vael

To celebrate Chinese New Year, I made potstickers. Cheated a bit, bought the dumpling wrappers. But they turned out pretty good. Filling was equal parts ground pork and bok choy, seasoned with minced garlic, ginger and scallions, soy sauce and sesame oil.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been watching Chef Marcus Samuelsson’s _No Passport Required _lately.  It’s similar to Anthony Bourdain’s _No Reservations _ in that he covers both cuisine and cultures of his topics, even the darker portions.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner tonight marinading in the fridge. Cooking for she who must be obeyed. Fairly simple smoked paprika, olive oil, garlic, chilli flakes, lemon juice mix which will be served with salad in wraps with hummus. 






I have a plum tree and it's harvest time.





 Any suggestions for the plums. Thinking of pulping then and stirring it into Greek yogurt, a plum desert or jam/jelly.


----------



## Zardnaar

Turns out my stomach played up and I had cereal for dinner. 
. Chicken wrap was delicious apparently.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Unfortunate for you, but at least the food was enjoyable for someone else.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Last night’s decision. I used the same lemon sage sauce I make for chicken, but this time I made cauliflower patties instead (since my partner is vegetarian). Homemade sourdough bread is the best. (The beer in the background is home brewed as well)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did some oven-baked cauliflower “steaks” a while back.  I need to revisit that, because they went over pretty well.


----------



## Beleriphon

Zardnaar said:


> Turns out my stomach played up and I had cereal for dinner.
> . Chicken wrap was delicious apparently.




I might suggest a preserve.  Not a jam per se, since what I'm thinking would require skinning the plums. A family friend years ago did a wicked (probably 20 at this point) good plum preserve. The stuff was amazing on bagels.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beleriphon said:


> I might suggest a preserve.  Not a jam per se, since what I'm thinking would require skinning the plums. A family friend years ago did a wicked (probably 20 at this point) good plum preserve. The stuff was amazing on bagels.




 We picked another two bowls tonight. Neighbours kids got one, mother in law for the other. She makes a great sour cream plum cake.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sacrosanct said:


> Last night’s decision. I used the same lemon sage sauce I make for chicken, but this time I made cauliflower patties instead (since my partner is vegetarian). Homemade sourdough bread is the best. (The beer in the background is home brewed as well)
> 
> View attachment 117926




Droooooool.


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ summer plums off my tree turned into a dessert via the mother in law who can make old school desserts. 

Eating it with chocolate eclair ice cream.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> NZ summer plums off my tree turned into a dessert via the mother in law who can make old school desserts.
> 
> Eating it with chocolate eclair ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 117983



Looks like someone coulda....


----------



## prabe

First time posting in this thread ..

Today's breakfast was a treat.

1 tbsp butter
1 8-oz. boneless ham steak

1/4 cup bourbon (I find that wheated bourbons like Maker's Mark or Larceny work better for cooking, but YMMV)

1/2 cup strong coffee (I used coldbrew thinned with water)
1/4 tsp cornstarch

salt, freshly-ground black pepper, maple syrup, Tabasco sauce

Heat a 10-inch skillet over almost-high heat.
Drop the butter in. When it almost stops foaming, swirl to coat the bottom of the skillet, then drop the ham into the pan.
After ~3 minutes, turn the ham steak over. It should be at least spotted with dark-brown.
After another ~3 minutes, reduce the heat to meadium-low and remove the ham steak to a plate.
Add the bourbon to the pan and scrape thoroughly to get brown bits off the bottom of the skillet.
Stir the cornstarch into the coffee, then add the coffee to the pan.
Whisk constantly until sauce starts to thicken (it won't thicken a lot).
Season sauce to taste with salt, black pepper, maple syrup, and Tabasco.
    (My approach is to season with salt and pepper until I can taste something more than coffee, then add maple syrup until I can taste that, then add a couple dashes of Tabasco.)
Pour any drippings from the plate into the skillet and whisk in, then add the ham to the skillet, turning to coat with sauce.

Serves two.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t see coffee sauces that much...nice!

...and bourbon?


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t see coffee sauces that much...nice!
> 
> ...and bourbon?




Well, technically it was the whiskey from my infinity bottle. ;-)

Most of the time when I cook off-the-cuff, I end up making a pan sauce with hard liquor as the deglaze.


----------



## CleverNickName

Last weekend, I learned how easy it is to make your own peanut butter.  I can never go back to store-bought.

(For those who didn't know:  Roast 2 cups of peanuts at 350°F (175°C) for ~10 minutes, then run them through a food processor with a splash of peanut oil and a bit of salt.  Process them until it's as chunky or as smooth as you like.)


----------



## Umbran

I will be taking a stab at making congee tonight...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve _heard_ of congee, but never seen it.  Tell me more...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> Last weekend, I learned how easy it is to make your own peanut butter.  I can never go back to store-bought.
> 
> (For those who didn't know:  Roast 2 cups of peanuts at 350°F (175°C) for ~10 minutes, then run them through a food processor with a splash of peanut oil and a bit of salt.  Process them until it's as chunky or as smooth as you like.)



I’ve tried “premium” nut butters- peanut and almond, mostly- and I have to say...I prefer the store bought.

it’s partly about the flavor.  I like the sweeter overall flavor of Peter Pan and many of the generics.  I know I could make homemade as sweet as I like, but...

There’s that convenience issue.  I hate having to stir the oil back into the pureed nuts.

Still, props to you for going for the healthier option!

Have you experimented with any flavor variations?  Different nuts?  Unusual seasonings?


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Have you experimented with any flavor variations?  Different nuts?  Unusual seasonings?




I haven't, but a friend of mine does all the time.  She sweetens her peanut butter with maple syrup.  And according to her, two interesting things happen when you add it.

First, the butter will seize up a bit, turning more into a dough than a butter.  To fix this, she says you have to add more peanut oil to make it spreadable again.  The more maple syrup you add, the more oil you'll also need to add.  I guess that explains why store-bought nut butters that contain sugar also contain added oil?

Second, the added sugar stabilizes the oil a bit, and keeps it from separating out as easily.  She says that even if you don't like "sweet" peanut butter, it's still a good idea to add a spoonful of maple syrup or honey to it just to keep the oil mixed up.  I guess this explains why some nut butters have to be stirred and others don't?


----------



## CleverNickName

This has given me an idea for a savory, spicy peanut butter.  I'm thinking something like Thai peanut sauce...some red pepper, some garlic, some coconut oil...I bet it would make a really good peanut butter sandwich.

Or a really bad one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have learned from many pros and various culinary traditions that sometimes a hint of the unfamiliar (to you) can often pay dividends.

For instance, over the summer, I started going to our local Farmers’ Market, by happenstance, one of the more highly regarded ones in the area.  One of the vendors makes cookies.  _Extremely_ good cookies, some with unusual flavor combinations.  A great example would be his line of snickerdoodles: he incorporates a little cayenne pepper into the traditional cinnamon, resulting in an unfamiliar but subtle burn in the finish.

I also had Burmese cuisine for the first time last month, and their take on mustard greens- a common food in southern & creole cuisine- includes a bit of carrot.  The sweetness of the carrot tempers the bitterness that can be present in greens.  So, VISUALLY, they looked odd.  But the taste was quite good...so good, in fact, that it was an instant hit with my Mom.  She’s ordered it both times we’ve gone there.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve _heard_ of congee, but never seen it.  Tell me more...




Sure.  For one of the simplest things around.. there was adventure!  Well... there was cleanup.  I you made a mess, there was adventure, right?

So, congee is rice porridge.  If you take one cup of long grain rice, and two cups of water, and let it simmer and steam, in 15 to 20 minutes the water will be absorbed and you'll have... rice.

To get congee, you do the following:

Take 3/4 cup long grain white rice, rinse it until water runs clear.
Put it in a dutch oven with 1 cup of chicken stock, and 9 cups of water.
Add 3/4 teaspoon of salt.
Bring to a boil.  Then, reduce to a lively simmer.
Let it simmer for 45 to 50 minutes.  The liquid should reduce by about half.

The rice will nearly disintegrate, and you'll have a thick porridge.  You top this with... just about anything. Soy sauce.  Rice wine or black Chinese vinegar. Fried shallots.  Chopped dry-roasted peanuts, Soft-boiled or poached egg. Scallions.  Maybe some stir fried ground pork, or shredded chicken, or.. whatever.  

Now, here's the very important bits the recipe didn't tell me...

As this stuff cooks, the liquid gets extremely rich and starchy, and holds bubbles well.  And, as it cooks down, the amount of heat needed to keep it at a simmer _decreases_.  If you forget these things, the pot will boil over... quietly.  And then you'll turn down the heat when you discover this.  And then it'll boil over again... also quietly...

If you are not in the kitchen for those 45 minutes... say you are trying to get caught up on _Star Trek: Picard_ in the living room... the concavities in your stovetop that hold your burners will get filled up with thick, almost gelled starchy water.

The nice thing is, mess or not, the result still turns out okay, and your wife/spouse (who, due to migraine, is not on very good terms with food, and needs something super-gentle to eat) will still be pleased with you.  If you clean it up yourself, that is.


----------



## prabe

I'm curious, @Umbran, because my copy came today: Are you working from or at least inspired by the latest issue of Cook's Illustrated? (Spoiler: There's a recipe for congee in it.)


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> I'm curious, @Umbran, because my copy came today: Are you working from or at least inspired by the latest issue of Cook's Illustrated? (Spoiler: There's a recipe for congee in it.)




Yep.

I also used their recipe for "jammy" eggs (between soft and hard boiled yolks) in the back of the issue that came out swimmingly.


----------



## CleverNickName

I love congee.  My wife makes it whenever I have a cold...it's a comfort food in her family, sort of like how chicken noodle soup is in mine.  She makes it with chicken stock, and tops it with a soft poached egg, some green onions, a little chili oil, grated ginger, and soy sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I'm curious, @Umbran, because my copy came today: Are you working from or at least inspired by the latest issue of Cook's Illustrated? (Spoiler: There's a recipe for congee in it.)



I got a subscription to their website a few years ago.  It gives you access to all the recipes, videos, gear reviews, etc. from the magazines AND the TV shows.*

* Cook’s Illustrated, Cook’s Country, America’s Test Kitchen and...one whose name escapes me,


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got a subscription to their website a few years ago.  It gives you access to all the recipes, videos, gear reviews, etc. from the magazines AND the TV shows.*
> 
> * Cook’s Illustrated, Cook’s Country, America’s Test Kitchen and...one whose name escapes me,




I have a similar Subscription to Everything at their site. I find their recipes work well, and make excellent starting places if I want to explore something more deeply.


----------



## Umbran

CleverNickName said:


> I love congee.  My wife makes it whenever I have a cold...it's a comfort food in her family, sort of like how chicken noodle soup is in mine.  She makes it with chicken stock, and tops it with a soft poached egg, some green onions, a little chili oil, grated ginger, and soy sauce.




With my wife not feeling well, back on Friday I went out and got a rotisserie chicken - ripped all the meat off and set it aside, and made broth out of the bones (and the usual carrots, onion, celery, and herbs).  I am not above using mass-produced broth when I am cooking, but when the goal is to get nutrition and hydration into someone, home made is a ton better.  I used some of my broth to make the congee last night.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got a subscription to their website a few years ago.




Back many years ago, as a wedding present someone got us a physical, bound collection of Cook's Illustrated back issues, like a decade's worth.  I had not really looked at the magazine before, in large part because the person who gave it to us... was a real snob.  So I had assumed that, if he liked the magazine, it was targeting food snobs - the high end French and Italian restaurant kind of people.  But, since we had a decade of the things, we started reading...

I was incredibly wrong.  Cook's Illustrated and Cook's Country are solid staples for anyone who likes to cook.  The key, of course, is in the name of the organization.  America's _TEST_ Kitchen.  A great many cookbooks and magazines don't actually test out the recipes - they just assume the writer knows what they are doing.  ATK tests up, down, sideways, and with variations to find the best, and usually most practical, way to get cooking done.


----------



## CleverNickName

Thai-spiced peanut butter sandwich update:

I mixed about 2 tablespoons of peanut butter with a hefty squirt of sriracha, a drop of fish sauce (seriously, just a single drop), a few drops of sesame oil, a squeeze of lime, and a bit of soy sauce.  It seized up a bit, as predicted, so I added a little coconut oil.  I kept tasting and stirring and adjusting everything until I liked the look and taste of it.

Then I fried up 4 strips of bacon until they were done but not crisp.  I made a sandwich out of the peanut butter, the bacon, and a slice of red onion.  It was _incredible._  I wanted to eat fifteen more.

Next time:  lose the onion and add a few sprigs of fresh cilantro instead.  Consider replacing the bacon with leftover pulled pork.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> Thai-spiced peanut butter sandwich update:
> 
> I mixed about 2 tablespoons of peanut butter with a hefty squirt of sriracha, a drop of fish sauce (seriously, just a single drop), a few drops of sesame oil, a squeeze of lime, and a bit of soy sauce.  It seized up a bit, as predicted, so I added a little coconut oil.  I kept tasting and stirring and adjusting everything until I liked the look and taste of it.
> 
> Then I fried up 4 strips of bacon until they were done but not crisp.  I made a sandwich out of the peanut butter, the bacon, and a slice of red onion.  It was _incredible._  I wanted to eat fifteen more.
> 
> Next time:  lose the onion and add a few sprigs of fresh cilantro instead.  Consider replacing the bacon with leftover pulled pork.



You need to post that in the Unusual Sandwiches thread (link is in my sig)!


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> Back many years ago, as a wedding present someone got us a physical, bound collection of Cook's Illustrated back issues, like a decade's worth.  I had not really looked at the magazine before, in large part because the person who gave it to us... was a real snob.  So I had assumed that, if he liked the magazine, it was targeting food snobs - the high end French and Italian restaurant kind of people.  But, since we had a decade of the things, we started reading...
> 
> I was incredibly wrong.  Cook's Illustrated and Cook's Country are solid staples for anyone who likes to cook.  The key, of course, is in the name of the organization.  America's _TEST_ Kitchen.  A great many cookbooks and magazines don't actually test out the recipes - they just assume the writer knows what they are doing.  ATK tests up, down, sideways, and with variations to find the best, and usually most practical, way to get cooking done.




I have at times in the past (not here) gronked to various degrees about one recipe or another in Cook's Illustrated or Cook's Country (for example, I am surprised they didn't mention the texture/boilover thing you experienced), but they pretty emphatically are not snobs. For my food snob needs, the current iteration of Bon Appetit suffices me amply. ;-)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> With my wife not feeling well, back on Friday I went out and got a rotisserie chicken - ripped all the meat off and set it aside, and made broth out of the bones (and the usual carrots, onion, celery, and herbs).  I am not above using mass-produced broth when I am cooking, but when the goal is to get nutrition and hydration into someone, home made is a ton better.  I used some of my broth to make the congee last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Back many years ago, as a wedding present someone got us a physical, bound collection of Cook's Illustrated back issues, like a decade's worth.  I had not really looked at the magazine before, in large part because the person who gave it to us... was a real snob.  So I had assumed that, if he liked the magazine, it was targeting food snobs - the high end French and Italian restaurant kind of people.  But, since we had a decade of the things, we started reading...
> 
> I was incredibly wrong.  Cook's Illustrated and Cook's Country are solid staples for anyone who likes to cook.  The key, of course, is in the name of the organization.  America's _TEST_ Kitchen.  A great many cookbooks and magazines don't actually test out the recipes - they just assume the writer knows what they are doing.  ATK tests up, down, sideways, and with variations to find the best, and usually most practical, way to get cooking done.



I use both store bought and homemade stocks.  Ain‘t no shame in my game!

The stock that changed my kitchen was turkey/poultry stock.  Because we’re usually the hosts for the big holidays, I usually had 1-4 bird carcasses* to work with.  I’d put them in my 20qt stock pot, covered with water, and bring to a simmer while I’m cleaning up.  Between the cooking of the stock, reducing it, and cooling, though, that added several hours to the end of my long day in the kitchen.

Then, in a fit of *G*ear *A*cquisition *S*yndrome (GAS), I bought a 30qt stock pot, and it revolutionized my holidays.  As is probably evident to you as a physicist, water takes a lot of energy- and time- to heat.  When I was making stock in the 20qt pot with all those carcasses, I needed a lot of water to cover them, because they went all the way to the top.  But in the 30qt pot, they don’t even go halfway up, so I need less water to properly cover the bones.  Less water = less heat = less time.  That one change shaved HOURS off my holiday stock making.

As for ATK and the rest, I started off watching a couple of episodes on PBS, and my Mom coincidentally got a subscription to CI for my Dad’s medical practice waiting room. I was hooked: I asked for- and got- the website subscription for a Christmas gift.

So far, one of the best recipes I’ve gotten from them was their duck-fat oven roasted potatoes.  I had been trying for YEARS to perfect a roasted potato recip, and theirs showed me where my efforts were going wrong.  I even made a discovery of my own: while the recipe called for duck fat, they also point out bacon fat worked almost as well.  Great for me, because I can’t find duck fat, but bacon fat is easy to come by.  But I have tried other fats besides.

I often have rendered _beef_ fat from cooking ground meat for my dogs (longish story) and I tried THAT one day.  It, too, worked quite well.  _Vegetable _oils. OTOH, just...didn’t.  I have no idea why, but the potatoes never came out anywhere near as good as when I used animal fats.  I mean, they were still decent enough to serve, so you COULD do a vegetarian/vegan version of the recipe, but it just wouldn’t be the same.

I also used the fats left over from cooking the potatoes to do a quick oven roast- or pan fry- of San Marzano tomatoes, and it was so good that my tomato-hating cousin was asking me what I did to the tomatoes while he was popping them in his mouth like grapes.



* the big one is always from my steamed turkey but we also usually have a fried one as well.  And occasionally we get chicken, duck or goose to work with from the other attendees.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> Thai-spiced peanut butter sandwich update:
> 
> I mixed about 2 tablespoons of peanut butter with a hefty squirt of sriracha, a drop of fish sauce (seriously, just a single drop), a few drops of sesame oil, a squeeze of lime, and a bit of soy sauce.  It seized up a bit, as predicted, so I added a little coconut oil.  I kept tasting and stirring and adjusting everything until I liked the look and taste of it.
> 
> Then I fried up 4 strips of bacon until they were done but not crisp.  I made a sandwich out of the peanut butter, the bacon, and a slice of red onion.  It was _incredible._  I wanted to eat fifteen more.
> 
> Next time:  lose the onion and add a few sprigs of fresh cilantro instead.  Consider replacing the bacon with leftover pulled pork.



The more I think about this, the more I think it could be a commercially viable recipe.  A Thai-themed sandwich screams American fusion ethnic street food.  A cosmopolitan city with a taste for the exotic would chow the hell down on those.


----------



## the Jester

Mom's got a bad tooth right now, so I'm working on a soup that is overcooked, so everything is soft. The broth is a mix of beef broth, coconut milk, orange juice, and apple cider vinegar, with a little soy sauce. Other ingredients include baby bok choy, bean sprouts, carrots, and meat balls (beef with green onions and tomatoes diced up and mixed in with them).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got an immersion blender?  You can use those to partially or completely puree stuff in the pot as it cooks.

Not only would that minimize the possibility of pain, I’ve seen a few nutritional studies that show that- for reasons still not fully understood- thick soups like that are processed more slowly by the body, leading to more complete and longer lasting satiation.*





* the studies in question served people identical meals, except that one group’s meal had been pureed into a thick soup.  Those who had the unaltered meals reported not feeling as full and got hungrier sooner.


----------



## the Jester

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got an immersion blender?  You can use those to partially or completely puree stuff in the pot as it cooks.




I don't, but my girlfriend may- she has a bunch of blender related things.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not only would that minimize the possibility of pain, I’ve seen a few nutritional studies that show that- for reasons still not fully understood- thick soups like that are processed more slowly by the body, leading to more complete and longer lasting satiation.*




That's interesting! Well, tonight's soup came out pretty thick, between the fat from the meat balls, the coconut milk, and the long cooking of veggies. But I'll have to ask about an immersion blender.


----------



## Beleriphon

the Jester said:


> That's interesting! Well, tonight's soup came out pretty thick, between the fat from the meat balls, the coconut milk, and the long cooking of veggies. But I'll have to ask about an immersion blender.




As an option a regular blender can do the same job.


----------



## prabe

Beleriphon said:


> As an option a regular blender can do the same job.




It just makes the logistics more challenging, especially if the soup is hot while you are pouring it back and forth between the pan and the blender. That said, especially if you want the meatballs to retain some integrity, it might be the better option. I think if you use an immersion blender, you'll want to pull anything out that you want to remain chunky.


----------



## Beleriphon

prabe said:


> It just makes the logistics more challenging, especially if the soup is hot while you are pouring it back and forth between the pan and the blender. That said, especially if you want the meatballs to retain some integrity, it might be the better option. I think if you use an immersion blender, you'll want to pull anything out that you want to remain chunky.




True, but only one with a really big head will blend meatballs. I have decent Cuisenart one and it doesn't pull bigger stuff into the blade. I have to drop it on top of bigger bits to get them to blend. That said, they do blend.

As a though, and here's an odd one that I've used, if you have any left over french fries (oven or fast food) toss a hand full into a soup as it cooks, especially if it will be blended. The extra starch is good as a thickener, and the worst they'll do is add a bit of potato flavour.


----------



## prabe

Beleriphon said:


> True, but only one with a really big head will blend meatballs. I have decent Cuisenart one and it doesn't pull bigger stuff into the blade. I have to drop it on top of bigger bits to get them to blend. That said, they do blend.
> 
> As a though, and here's an odd one that I've used, if you have any left over french fries (oven or fast food) toss a hand full into a soup as it cooks, especially if it will be blended. The extra starch is good as a thickener, and the worst they'll do is add a bit of potato flavour.




That's a good thought with French fries.

My immersion blender is a pretty beefy (so to speak) Breville. I don't think I'd be surprised if it blended the *pan*.


----------



## CleverNickName

The next time you bake a batch of cinnamon rolls, add 1/4 tsp. of ground cardamom, 1/4 tsp. of ground nutmeg, and a quarter-cup of finely-chopped candied ginger to the filling.  (Use the regular amount of cinnamon and sugar.)

Chai spiced cinnamon rolls, baby.  My wife is a genius.


----------



## Vael

CleverNickName said:


> Chai spiced cinnamon rolls, baby.  My wife is a genius.



If only others in my family liked Chai.

So, work has been nuts, haven't cooked much, but I do want to talk toys, I mean tools of the trade. What are everyone's favourites, how many do you have?

Since I'm more a baker than a cook, my Kitchen Aid stand mixer is a life-saver. I mentioned I make homemade marshmallows, I wouldn't attempt such a thing without one, as you have to beat the hot sugar syrup for a good 15+ minutes.

But the one that has changed my cooking the most has to be the Instant Pot, an all-in-one rice cooker, slow cooker and most importantly, a pressure cooker. I tried stove-top pressure cooking, and it was a challenge, regulating the temperature and timing. I make stock, hummus from dried chickpeas, ribs so tender they literally do fall off the bones ... it's also my preferred method of making risotto, it's faster and less labour intensive.


----------



## CleverNickName

The kitchen tool that I use the most is probably my Kitchen Aid stand mixer.  It's got so many attachments and functions that I really don't know how I cooked anything before I got one.  (I got the pasta extruder attachment for Christmas.)

Also for Christmas, I got a spice grinder.  I don't think I can ever go back to pre-ground spices now.  

Other favorites that I've had for years are my food processor (it gets used 2-3 times a week), my immersion blender (easy to make my own soups, sauces, and mayo), and my 5-gallon boil kettle (not just for beer, it is also great for making broth and jam, and for canning.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vael said:


> So, work has been nuts, haven't cooked much, but I do want to talk toys, I mean tools of the trade. What are everyone's favourites, how many do you have?



Man...That’s a tough question for me to answer.  I have a lot of gear.  I’ll have to think about this.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Man...That’s a tough question for me to answer.  I have a lot of gear.  I’ll have to think about this.




I'm in kinda the same boat, but offhand my favorites run from simple (good sharp knives) through specific (double oven is good) through idiosyncratic (I have had nothing but bad experiences with "seasoned" cast iron). Probably my favorite cooking tool, though, is room to work. We moved last spring, and the new place has a kitchen about twice the size of the old one, and it's glorious to work in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Let me see...

I have a lot of gizmos  I have a big ass Kitchen Aidstand mixer with all the attachments, but I seldom use it.  i don’t bake seriously, and the main reason we got it was to use the sausage-casing stuffer attachment.  But we stopped stuffing sausage casings, and now we just make the meat into chubs- much easier to work with for SO many reasons.

Mom bought me a Masterbuilt electric smoker, but I’ve barely used it.  Mom also just bought a Cuisinart multifunction toaster oven that I have to admit is pretty nice.  Easy to use and does the job well.

But I have to say, some of the stuff that gets the heaviest use are the ”basic” things- knives, pots, etc.  

One of the biggest surprises was our acquisition of a few Cutco paring knives.  Not exactly a premium name in knives, nonetheless, these are some of the best I’ve handled.  Why?  The handle is a full-sized, ergonomic grip that nearly anyone- even my Mom whose hands are starting to give her fits- can get a secure grasp on. MIT looks funny, but it’s SO functional.

Another surprise was my 30qt. stock pot (Hamilton Beach?) that I use primarily on holidays. (See post #299.)

i have a couple of really good seasoned cast iron pans that I love, but I also got a Matfer Cougat carbon steel pan as a gif a little while ago.  I’m loving it, but I’m also having problems getting and maintaining a proper season on it- not sure if my seasoning method isn‘t right or if I have a defective pan.  But when it works?  Damn it’s good!  Think of a good cast iron pan...but with something like half the weight.  They’re sometimes as cheap as $50 on Amazon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I'm in kinda the same boat, but offhand my favorites run from simple (good sharp knives) through specific (double oven is good) through idiosyncratic (I have had nothing but bad experiences with "seasoned" cast iron). Probably my favorite cooking tool, though, is room to work. We moved last spring, and the new place has a kitchen about twice the size of the old one, and it's glorious to work in.



Space is indeed a factor!  Not just amount, but arrangement.

A couple years ago, we replaced our kitchen sink and everything in it.  To explain:

First, we bought an asymmetrical sink that had a large side and a small side, similar to, but not quite as radically asymmetrical as one we had 20 years ago in a different house.  (They just don’t make them like that anymore.)  For the first time in _this_ house, I was able to place all but my biggest pots in the sink FLAT.  That made a huge difference in ease of cleaning them.  For the first month after that, I was as enthusiastic as a stereotypical 1950s housewife. 

To go with that, we added a taller faucet with an integrated sprayer.  This also makes dishwashing much easier.

We also added a big ole water filter with its own faucet.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> But I have to say, some of the stuff that gets the heaviest use are the ”basic” things- knives, pots, etc.




Yeah, same here.  The basics are key...

Big old Kitchen Aid stand mixer.  Unlike some of you folks, we use it a lot, as my wife loves to bake.  I think, shortly after we got it, I stripped a gear in the attachment hookup - so it is fine as a mixer, but I don't think any attachment as worked since.  Mind you, we almost never need the attachments, so we don't care.  It has been around for 13+ years (got it as a wedding present) and it shows no sign of stopping.

Food processor - also 13+ years old, but clearly showing its age.  Will be buying a new one soon.

Decent knives - Victorinox sells some wonderful wonderful kitchen knives for cheap.  Excellent recent investment.

Cast Iron... what the heck are you guys doing with your cast iron that you have problems?  I don't want to explain things to people who already know stuff, but... if you are having issues, maybe we can work them out here?

Recipe holder.  Nobody ever talks about how important these are.  They are key to good kitchen performance.


----------



## CleverNickName

Umbran said:


> Cast Iron... what the heck are you guys doing with your cast iron that you have problems?  I don't want to explain things to people who already know stuff, but... if you are having issues, maybe we can work them out here?



I can't believe I forgot to mention my cast iron skillet!  I got this one (a 12" Lodge brand) from my mom as a housewarming gift when I moved away from home in 1993.  For the longest time, it was my only cooking vessel and I used it for everything: it was my skillet, wok, cake pan, saucepan, baking dish, and serving platter.  I still use it almost daily.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Love my KitchenAid as some have already mentioned. Also love my cast iron pans/Dutch oven, and my carbon steel pan. As umbran said, if anyone's having problems, let us know. Once you get the seasoning down, there isn't anything better. 

But I have to say my best and oft used item is my freeze dryer. Food waste is down to almost zero, and the food lasts for 25 years stored properly. And it's super lightweight. And many things rehydrate back to fresh. Spendy, bit I love it.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Re knives, I've began to make my own. And I do some woodworking, so here are two of my most recent additions.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> Cast Iron... what the heck are you guys doing with your cast iron that you have problems?  I don't want to explain things to people who already know stuff, but... if you are having issues, maybe we can work them out here?




I managed to (accidentally) remove the seasoning from my cast iron skillet three times in six months by, as best I could tell, cooking in it and cleaning it. I followed the instructions I could find as precisely as I could, and it still happened. I was never willing to do anything in it that involved any time, because I was convinced that anything with any acid would pull the seasoning off. I stopped cooking in it, and I ended up donating it to a thrift shop.

I have a couple Le Creuset Dutch ovens (3-qt and 7-qt) and they're built like tanks, and I use them at every opportunity (the little one is my secret weapon for mac-cheese). Enameled cast iron is a marvelous thing; I've given up on seasoned cast iron.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Recipe holder.  Nobody ever talks about how important these are.  They are key to good kitchen performance.




We have a 6’ tall Metro shelf of cook books, and on one shelf, the venerable plastic box of 3x5 index cards with recipes.  Here’s an earlier picture of it:

But my Mom’s old iPad 2 is also hanging off of that rack, and on IT are bookmarks of important cooking sites (like the Cook’s Illustrated family of sites, Food Network, etc.), as well as our family “Recipedia” of recipes we’ve worked out and entered into the Notes app.



Sacrosanct said:


> But I have to say my best and oft used item is my freeze dryer. Food waste is down to almost zero, and the food lasts for 25 years stored properly. And it's super lightweight. And many things rehydrate back to fresh. Spendy, bit I love it.



We don’t have a freeze dryer, but we did get a Food Saver.








						FoodSaver The #1 Vacuum Sealing System: Save up to $2,700  As Seen On TV
					

Promise Freshness™ - FoodSaver® Vacuum Sealers and Food Storage Bags Keep Food Fresh, Eliminate Waste & Save Money. Free Shipping on All Vacuum Sealers!




					www.foodsaver.com
				




It’s a little awkward at times, but it definitely does reduce the amount of freezer burn.

Also learned a trick recently that is so freaking obvious that I’m kicking myself.  When you have to use a freezer bag and are trying to get all the air out, _submerge_ it.  It will get all the air out without fuss or risk of puncture.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sacrosanct said:


> Re knives, I've began to make my own. And I do some woodworking, so here are two of my most recent additions.



Are you doing the smithing yourself?


----------



## Zardnaar

End of the week whatever I could find.

Vegetarian roast vegetable, salad, cheese egg and aioli plus sweet chilli sauce something between two wraps.






 Kumura was a bit weird in it but it worked.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are you doing the smithing yourself?



I do not. I have a blank, which I grind down and acid etch. I made a bunch of stuff from an old maple, and I had left over spalted scrap, so I made the knife handles out of that. I am really glad with how the knife holder turned out. Holds the knives up really well


----------



## prabe

I just realized this morning that I do have an oddball favorite. OXO make a set of nesting beakers, in sizes from 1 tsp to 1 cup. They don't take any more space than a 1-cup Pyrex, and they at least seem more accurate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love OXO products!  

I have a whole bunch of their storage containers, plus a salad spinner and bunches of kitchen hand tools.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love OXO products!
> 
> I have a whole bunch of their storage containers, plus a salad spinner and bunches of kitchen hand tools.




They're one of a handful of go-to brands, if I need a [thing] and I can't find reviews of the various brands of [thing].


----------



## prabe

Dinner tonight (a well-loved recipe, based on one from Cook's Illustrated:

Cuban Style Black Bean Stew

What you'll need

    Ingredients

        1 tablespoon olive oil
        ½ pound Spanish chorizo, diced
        1 large onion, minced
        1 large red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, chopped fine
        8 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed (divided)
        2 teaspoons dried oregano
        1 ½ teaspoons ground cumin
        4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
            [at this point, I use water and 1 tsp of Penzeys Pork Base]
        1 cup water
        1 pound black beans, sorted, soaked overnight, and drained
        2 bay leaves
        1 oz. sun-dried tomatoes, minced (I usually use the ones in the resealable bags) [optional]
        1 chipotle pepper in adobo, minced [optional]
        2 tablespoons lime juice
        ½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
        Salt
        Pepper
        Tabasco sauce


    Specific Equipment

        a large Dutch oven (at least 5-quart)
        a potato masher



What you'll do

    1. Adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position and heat the oven to 300 degrees.   
    2. Heat the oil in the Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering.
    3. Cook the chorizo in the oil, stirring frequently, until well-browned, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl (leaving the oil and grease in the Dutch oven) and set aside in refrigerator.
    4. Return the Dutch oven with the drippings to medium heat until shimmering. Add onion, bell pepper, and ~3/4 teaspoon salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly browned, 10-12 minutes.
    5. Add half the minced garlic, the oregano, and the cumin; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.
    6. Add the broth, water, beans, and bay leaves [and the sun-dried tomatoes and the chipotle]; bring to a simmer, skimming any foam from the surface.
    7. Cover and transfer to the oven; cook until the beans are tender but not splitting, 1 ½ - 2 hours.
    8. Transfer ~2 cups of the beans to a mixing bowl and mash with a potato masher; stir back into the stew. [Or, do what I do now, and just mash around in the soup until you like the texture.]
    9. Add the remaining garlic, lime juice, cilantro, and the chorizo.
    10. Season with salt, pepper, and Tabasco and serve. I like to top it with Mexican-style crema and grated cheese.

EDIT: Fixed the formatting so it was less huge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not feeling too hot tonight, but still needed to eat something so my evening meds would sit right.  Needed to do likewise for Mom.

So I used one of my old bachelor tricks and stretched a pack of (low sodium) ramen with (low sodium) bullion, a few sliced baby carrots, a stalk of celery, and one whisked egg,  i also put in a little parsely, chive and a half tablespoon of butter.  I topped mine with radish sprouts.

Culinary art?  Nah, but it definitely is keeping me whole.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So I used one of my old bachelor tricks and stretched a pack of (low sodium) ramen with (low sodium) bullion, a few sliced baby carrots, a stalk of celery, and one whisked egg,  i also put in a little parsely, chive and a half tablespoon of butter.  I topped mine with radish sprouts.
> 
> Culinary art?  Nah, but it definitely is keeping me whole.




Pleasing variation taught to me by some cookbook or other...

Replace the bullion/flavor packet in ramen with a teaspoon of white miso.  Float a soft-boiled egg in there is you're feeling like that will fit the bill.


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> I managed to (accidentally) remove the seasoning from my cast iron skillet three times in six months by, as best I could tell, cooking in it and cleaning it.




And, I know this is probably a dumb question - that cleaning it didn't involve any dish soap, right?

For other readers, my basic cleaning for cast iron is simple:


Use no dish soap.  Scrub out food bits.  This make take some effort. If need be, fill the pan with water, and bring it to a simmer for a few minutes, then scrub again.
Don't dry the pan.  Put it on a burner set on high for a few minutes until the water in the pan has evaporated away.
While still hot, spread a thin layer of vegetable oil on the inside of the pan.

Modern instructions don't have the heating step.  I find oiling the pan while it is still hot goes a long way to preserve the seasoning.

They sell various forms of scrubbers for cast iron.  I would not recommend any made of metal.  Scrubbing a metal surface with another metal may embed microscopic bits of that other metal into your cookware.  Different metals, in contact with each other, is a recipe for corrosion.  


For future reference, if you ever want to venture that way again... if a cast iron pan loses its seasoning, you can re-season it.  The process for this is super-easy:


Wash thoroughly with dish soap (to remove anything left on it, this one time.
Dry the pan completely
Cover the pan with a thin layer of vegetable shortening or vegetable oil.
Lay it upside-down in a 375 degree oven.  Bake it for an hour.  Allow it to cool.



> I followed the instructions I could find as precisely as I could, and it still happened. I was never willing to do anything in it that involved any time, because I was convinced that anything with any acid would pull the seasoning off. I stopped cooking in it, and I ended up donating it to a thrift shop.




I'm sorry you had a bad experience.  I probably woudn't make a long-slow simmered tomato sauce in cast iron, but other cooking should not remove seasoning. 



> I have a couple Le Creuset Dutch ovens (3-qt and 7-qt) and they're built like tanks, and I use them at every opportunity (the little one is my secret weapon for mac-cheese). Enameled cast iron is a marvelous thing; I've given up on seasoned cast iron.




I've got a big enameled dutch oven for braises and soups and some baking.  Not Le Creuset, because those things are _so damned expensive_.  I didn't have the cash for it in my younger days.  I simply note that cast iron skillets and enameled cast iron dutch ovens are just for different uses, much like your saute pan and your soup pot are for different uses.

These days, you can certainly get by without cast iron - they make non-stick skillets that serve much the same role - though non-stick surfaces aren't rated for as high a temperature as cast iron.  Repeatedlly driving a non-stick skillet to as high a temperature as cast iron will damage the surface over time... and possibly kill any birds in the house, as they are sensitive to the particles that come off non-stick surfaces when they get too hot.


----------



## Sacrosanct

I would only use vegetable oil to season a pan if nothing else is available. Flax seed oil is the best.
For initial seasoning, I preheat oven to 400 and put a thin layer of oil all over pan with a lint free cloth. Put in oven for an hour and let cool. Repeat process five times.

for maintenance seasoning, heat up clean pan after coating inside with thin layer (thin as you can get) of oil and heat until it starts to smoke. Turn off heat and let cool.  If the pan is tacky or sticky, the oil was too thick or you didn’t heat enough. 

Never use soap. After doing the above, I can cook about anything and nothing will stick. Clean up is literally running hot water into it and using a sponge to wipe out the food. No scrubbing ever needed. Even with eggs.


----------



## CleverNickName

Something else to remember when cooking with cast iron: acid will react with iron.  If you're cooking with something fairly acidic, like tomato sauce or lemon juice, you will likely have to re-season the pan when you're done.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This video is about seasoning carbon steel- again, very similar to cast iron- and I post it because he answers the often unanswered question: “how much oil” should be used when seasoning a pan.  Turns out it’s a lot less than most people- myself included- would think.

He _also_ points out that your seasoning temp should vary depending on which oil you use.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Pleasing variation taught to me by some cookbook or other...
> 
> Replace the bullion/flavor packet in ramen with a teaspoon of white miso.  Float a soft-boiled egg in there is you're feeling like that will fit the bill.



Based on this post and the ones about congee, I’d guess you have more than a passing familiarity with cooking asian cuisine.

I know little beyond the odd simple stir fry.  That’s _despite_ having a few cookbooks, the fact that I LOVE asian food and can frequently be found shopping in asian groceries.  I just haven‘t gotten the courage to experiment with the unfamiliar spices.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> And, I know this is probably a dumb question - that cleaning it didn't involve any dish soap, right?




The cleaning didn't involve any soap. The seasoning on at least one occasion came off with the meat I was browning in the skillet.

I re-seasoned it, and the seasoning came off again. More than once.



Umbran said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience.  I probably woudn't make a long-slow simmered tomato sauce in cast iron, but other cooking should not remove seasoning.




I tend to make pan sauces, with hard spirits and often tomato paste and/or vinegar. They're not so acidic or in for so long that I'd expect it to be a problem (if cast iron worked for me as advertised ;-)) but they work more than well enough in my stainless pans.



Umbran said:


> I've got a big enameled dutch oven for braises and soups and some baking.  Not Le Creuset, because those things are _so damned expensive_.  I didn't have the cash for it in my younger days.  I simply note that cast iron skillets and enameled cast iron dutch ovens are just for different uses, much like your saute pan and your soup pot are for different uses.




The Le Cresuet Dutch ovens were a wedding gift for my wife's previous wedding. From my perspective, they were free. BONUS!


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> The cleaning didn't involve any soap. The seasoning on at least one occasion came off with the meat I was browning in the skillet.
> 
> I re-seasoned it, and the seasoning came off again. More than once.




Okay, to be clear - you are by no means required to justify what you are saying.  But I am curious - what did you observe that indicated to you that, "the seasoning came off"?



> The Le Cresuet Dutch ovens were a wedding gift for my wife's previous wedding. From my perspective, they were free. BONUS!




Can't argue with free!


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> Okay, to be clear - you are by no means required to justify what you are saying.  But I am curious - what did you observe that indicated to you that, "the seasoning came off"?




I assure I am more amused than bothered by my failure with seasoned cast iron, and by discussing it. If I've seemed terse, it wasn't that.

When I say the seasoning "came off" I mean that there was a visible difference where the [pork chops IIRC, but that's less relevant] had been, and that visible difference looked like the difference between seasoned and unseasoned cast iron, and that the difference remained visible after cleaning (salt then water then well-dried), and that cooking on the pan thereafter there was a difference in how (not) easy it was to pull something off the pan if it ended up on those visible spots.


----------



## Umbran

CleverNickName said:


> Something else to remember when cooking with cast iron: acid will react with iron.  If you're cooking with something fairly acidic, like tomato sauce or lemon juice, you will likely have to re-season the pan when you're done.




Seasoning is a protective layer of baked on, carbonized oil.  That acid reacts with iron doesn't mean the seasoning comes off more quickly, because in a seasoned pan, if the acid is reacting with the metal, the seasoning on the pan is already gone!

Yes, acidic foods will take some of the protective layer off.  But it shouldn't strip it bare so that the regular oiling after each use won't be sufficient to maintain the pan's condition.


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> When I say the seasoning "came off" I mean that there was a visible difference where the [pork chops IIRC, but that's less relevant] had been, and that visible difference looked like the difference between seasoned and unseasoned cast iron, and that the difference remained visible after cleaning (salt then water then well-dried),




And then oiled, right?  If you are not re-oiling the pan after the drying, yes, you will find yourself without a protective coating on the pan.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Based on this post and the ones about congee, I’d guess you have more than a passing familiarity with cooking asian cuisine.
> 
> I know little beyond the odd simple stir fry.  That’s _despite_ having a few cookbooks, the fact that I LOVE asian food and can frequently be found shopping in asian groceries.  I just haven‘t gotten the courage to experiment with the unfamiliar spices.




I would only claim a passing familiarity - Asian cuisine is a huge field, after all.  

For a few years a while back, my wife did lunches by making bento boxes.  And more recently my wife has developed chronic migraine, with attendant GI issues - Asian foods tend to lean to using less meat and less fat which seems to sit more easily when she's having a bad day.

Oh, by the way, for those who are interested - apparently congee reheats in the microwave astoundingly well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s actually similar to my issue with my carbon steel.  There’s a sizable patch where the seasoning simply won’t stay put.  It’s immediately obvious.

Wten initially seasoned, it became a beautiful bronze color.  But after the first couple of uses, a patch peeled right off, returning to its original steely silver.  

Repeated seasonings have gotten it a shade or two darker, but nowhere near the rest of the pan, nor even the color of the original layer.  And it isn’t just a visible difference- that patch is nowhere as slick as it should be.


----------



## prabe

It's why I have good stainless-steel pans for when I want to work with a fond, and I have good nonstick pans for when I don't want to bother with cleanup.

Given how niche and expensive good carbon steel pans are (or were, last I looked at prices) I'd be more bothered by botching something like that than I was the Lodge cast iron pan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> For a few years a while back, my wife did lunches by making bento boxes.  And more recently my wife has developed chronic migraine, with attendant GI issues - Asian foods tend to lean to using less meat and less fat which seems to sit more easily when she's having a bad day.



Stay away from Filipino cuisine, then.  Their stuff is shockingly meat_-_centric, especially compared to most other asian food I’ve tried.  Tasty, yes, but it’s as if they’re eating all the critters their neighbors aren’t.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stay away from Filipino cuisine, then.  Their stuff is shockingly meat_-_centric, especially compared to most other asian food I’ve tried.  Tasty, yes, but it’s as if they’re eating all the critters their neighbors aren’t.




On the other hand, you have to love a culture where the equivalent to "Hello" is "Have you eaten?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> It's why I have good stainless-steel pans for when I want to work with a fond, and I have good nonstick pans for when I don't want to bother with cleanup.
> 
> Given how niche and expensive good carbon steel pans are (or were, last I looked at prices) I'd be more bothered by botching something like that than I was the Lodge cast iron pan.



My issues aside, Matfer Bourgeat consistently gets great reviews- from Amazon and pros (like ATK) alike, and they really don’t cost much.





						Amazon.com: Matfer Bourgeat 62005 frying pan, 11 7/8-Inch, Gray: Skillets: Kitchen & Dining
					

Shop Matfer Bourgeat at the Amazon Cookware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My issues aside, Matfer Bourgeat consistently gets great reviews- from Amazon and pros (like ATK) alike, and they really don’t cost much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Matfer Bourgeat 62005 frying pan, 11 7/8-Inch, Gray: Skillets: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> Shop Matfer Bourgeat at the Amazon Cookware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com




Thanks for the rec. Good to know there's good affordable stuff in the category.


----------



## Beleriphon

Umbran said:


> Wash thoroughly with dish soap (to remove anything left on it, this one time.
> Dry the pan completely
> Cover the pan with a thin layer of vegetable shortening or vegetable oil.
> Lay it upside-down in a 375 degree oven.  Bake it for an hour.  Allow it to cool.




Good Eats has an episode about this. Alton Brown's steps are the same, but he warms the pan in the oven until heated but not too hot to handle, then applies the oil. In theory that will actually open up the iron grain and allow you to get better adherence of the oil to metal.

I use the same method on a cast iron BBQ grilling plate. Works great, have to do it first in the spring, then at least once more during hte summer. Mind you to get it clean for the first seasoning I use brass wire brush head and a cordless drill.

For cleaning, a pile of kosher salt and scrubbing until clean works wonders as well.


----------



## CleverNickName

Umbran said:


> Yes, acidic foods will take some of the protective layer off.  But it shouldn't strip it bare so that the regular oiling after each use won't be sufficient to maintain the pan's condition.



Length of exposure time and strength of the acid are important factors too, but you're right.  It's probably not an issue unless you're simmering a tomato sauce in your cast iron skillet for 20-30 minutes, or if you've got tiny scratches in the seasoning layer (possibly from stirring with a metal fork?)  But squeezing a lemon over that pan-seared slice of fish isn't going to strip the pan.

99% of the time, my cast iron pan is good to go with a quick spritz of oil and a wipe-down, while the pan is still hot.  The other 1% of the time, I'm making my cast-iron lasagna.  ;-)

(EDIT: That is to say, the other 1% of the time, I was foolishly using cast iron skillet to make lasagna with.  I have more pans now.)


----------



## Sacrosanct

Sometimes, the best lunch is a simple lunch. Shrimp pasta with lemon white sauce, fresh baked bread, and homemade cherry mead with great company.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On “simple”:

Like I mentioned before, both my Mom and I take mess that it is strongly recommend be taken with food.  But if she’s getting to them late night, she obviously doesn’t need a big calorie bomb at bedtime.

So I’ve started making her little “bento boxes”: small Tupperware containers with an assortment of foods.  Typically, it’s a slice or two of lunch meat (GAK, chicken or salami) with a little cheese, some baby carrots, and other things like olives, pickled cauliflower, nuts, or the like.


----------



## Umbran

Beleriphon said:


> Good Eats has an episode about this. Alton Brown's steps are the same, but he warms the pan in the oven until heated but not too hot to handle, then applies the oil. In theory that will actually open up the iron grain and allow you to get better adherence of the oil to metal.




Well, my usual "dry pan" during normal cleaning is "stick it over a burner until the water evaporates", so following my usual regimen, they'd be pretty much the same.



> For cleaning, a pile of kosher salt and scrubbing until clean works wonders as well.




Haven't worked with BBQ plates.  I used to use the salt method for my skillet, but I went through a friggin' tone of salt, and... if you have water in the pan first, lots of the salt dissolves and it is just inefficient.

I just get a scouring pad I don't use for anything else.  If this doesn't take stuff off, I go to boiling, and then everything comes off lickety-split.  Amazon.com: Scotch-Brite General Purpose Scouring Pad 96-20, 6 in x 9 in, 20/Case: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Sacrosanct

Yep, at my partners house, she has natural gas. So my dry cast iron plan is just to heat it over the burner until water evaporates lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to Inlay Burmese for the third time.  Among other things, today I tried the Oh Noh Kauswe soup.  It’s made with chicken, linguine-like flat noodles, coconut milk, onion, garlic, ginger, fish sauce, yellow split pea, turmeric, and paprika, garnished with egg, coriander, red onion, chili and lime.

Mom loves soup, but usually doesn’t order it in restaurants where she has other favorite dishes- it fills her up, soooo...

But she took a little taste of mine, and the next thing I don’t know, the waiter (one of the owners) brought out a small bowl for her.  She poached @1/3 of my soup!

The texture was almost creamy smooth.  The flavors, all in balance.  This *may* qualify as comfort food.

Here’s a picture of the soup from their Yelp page:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Also Re: “simple”

YEARS ago, I had the privilege of lodging for a few days in a Cistercian monastery in Rome while traveling.  After one of the prior Priors had had a health scare, they had revamped their diet and food supply chain so they dined on good, fresh, healthy but simple fare.

Breakfasts were- as you might expect- continental.  But never before (or since) have I had continental breakfast that good.  The butter was made by nuns in a convent just outside city limits, delivered every few days.  The bread was fresh baked every morning.  The fruits & preserves came from local farms.

I was _that close_ to taking holy vows.


----------



## Sacrosanct

That’s one thing I miss about living in Europe, the excellent continental breakfasts.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Breakfasts were- as you might expect- continental.  But never before (or since) have I had continental breakfast that good.  The butter was made by nuns in a convent just outside city limits, delivered every few days.  The bread was fresh baked every morning.  The fruits & preserves came from local farms.




Yeast breads can be a production.  But making quick breads of various sorts is usually so easy, and the results so good, that it is a cryin' shame folks don't do them more often.  

Fresh homemade scones or biscuits are the thing.  Had a good success with a new kind of biscuit earlier this week - basically a buttermilk drop-biscuit dough, but pressed into an 8x8 pan instead of dropped in portions on a baking sheet.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> Yeast breads can be a production.  But making quick breads of various sorts is usually so easy, and the results so good, that it is a cryin' shame folks don't do them more often.
> 
> Fresh homemade scones or biscuits are the thing.  Had a good success with a new kind of biscuit earlier this week - basically a buttermilk drop-biscuit dough, but pressed into an 8x8 pan instead of dropped in portions on a baking sheet.




I love good baked goods, and I wish I could do more baking, but I'm fighting Type 2, and it's just my wife and me in the house. Ah, well. I shall persist in living vicariously through those as can do it.


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> I love good baked goods, and I wish I could do more baking, but I'm fighting Type 2, and it's just my wife and me in the house. Ah, well. I shall persist in living vicariously through those as can do it.




Starches not your friends?  I'm sorry.  That has to be hard.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> Starches not your friends?  I'm sorry.  That has to be hard.




I just have to keep the portions really (really (*really*)) in check. It's harder to do that with just two of us.


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> I just have to keep the portions really (really (*really*)) in check. It's harder to do that with just two of us.




I understand that point.  It is just my wife and myself here.  There's lots of stuff we don't cook, because we only eat so much, and the rest is wasted.  We feed our gaming group largely so we can play with recipes we couldn't make for just the two of us.

Oh, but then we can also bring up America's Test Kitchen yet again.  They do a lot of work downsizing recipes to serve two, which is great.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> I understand that point.  It is just my wife and myself here.  There's lots of stuff we don't cook, because we only eat so much, and the rest is wasted.  We feed our gaming group largely so we can play with recipes we couldn't make for just the two of us.
> 
> Oh, but then we can also bring up America's Test Kitchen yet again.  They do a lot of work downsizing recipes to serve two, which is great.




We make stuff to have leftovers, for lunches during the week (we got three days of lunches after eating the bean stew I posted earlier for dinner). That's part economy and part that there are recipes it's really difficult to cut down.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t downsize recipes- I use my freezer.  Or share.  

That 20lb ham we had recently was either eaten or in the freezers of our and 4 other households


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t downsize recipes- I use my freezer.  Or share.
> 
> That 20lb ham we had recently was either eaten or in the freezers of our and 4 other households




We haven't (yet) acquired a chest freezer, but we don't hesitate to make a recipe that (say) gives us more than a week's worth of lunches and stuff to throw in our freezer for some other dish. We will probably start cooking for company at some point, which will help some.


----------



## Sacrosanct

That's why I love my freeze dryer. Our food waste went to almost zero. About the only thing you can't freeze dry is oily food and bread. Well, you can freeze dry bread, but you can't really rehydrate it lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Yeast breads can be a production.  But making quick breads of various sorts is usually so easy, and the results so good, that it is a cryin' shame folks don't do them more often.
> 
> Fresh homemade scones or biscuits are the thing.  Had a good success with a new kind of biscuit earlier this week - basically a buttermilk drop-biscuit dough, but pressed into an 8x8 pan instead of dropped in portions on a baking sheet.



No joke- we used to have a bread maker.  Mom bought one for her sister, and one for us.  Her sister used hers to destruction.  I never unboxed ours.  Eventually, we gave ours to her sister.

I love the smell of freshly baked goods.  Hell- I love the smell of a good bread even if it’s days old.

I love the results, too.  There’s maybe 10-15 breads we buy on a regular basis- some I will cross city and county lines to buy.  There are also some restaurants we’ll buy bread from to take home when we’re dining there.

And yet, I can’t say why, but actually baking just doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## prabe

Sacrosanct said:


> That's why I love my freeze dryer. Our food waste went to almost zero. About the only thing you can't freeze dry is oily food and bread. Well, you can freeze dry bread, but you can't really rehydrate it lol




Most of my experience with food dehydration equipment was in a recording studio, baking old reel-to-reel tapes. That's ... different. ;-)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> We haven't (yet) acquired a chest freezer, but we don't hesitate to make a recipe that (say) gives us more than a week's worth of lunches and stuff to throw in our freezer for some other dish. We will probably start cooking for company at some point, which will help some.




We don’t have a chest freezer (my maternal aunt does), but we have 2 full sized refrigerator/freezers.  So we DO have some space to work with.

In 2019, we couldn’t host any big holiday meals as we’d normally do.  So when I did _some modest_ cooking for Thanksgiving, I made extra batches of certain dishes. 

So when my paternal aunt stepped up to host Christmas celebrations, I was able to bring 3 dishes in large enough amounts to supply the party.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Not a food dehydrator, a freeze dryer. Totally different process


----------



## prabe

Sacrosanct said:


> Not a food dehydrator, a freeze dryer. Totally different process




I know. Well, I at least know what the words are. I'm less clear on the processes (as relates to food; I have a pretty good idea what was happening with the recording tape).


----------



## Sacrosanct

In case anyone is curious, the main difference in freeze drying is that it freezes the food, creates a vacuum, then slowly heats the food. The moisture bakes out and the vacuum pulls it from the food. A process called sublimation. The food becomes lightweight like styrofoam and has no moisture left at all. Stored properly, it can last 25 years or longer. And because it retains it's structure unlike dehydrating which makes it all wrinkled, when you rehydrate, it comes back like fresh. 

You can do some neat things as well. Like freeze drying Skittles. When you eat them, they are kinda like pop rocks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Sacrosanct 
Freeze the rainbow, taste the rainbow!


----------



## Beleriphon

Sacrosanct said:


> Not a food dehydrator, a freeze dryer. Totally different process




The same process NASA uses to make space ice cream right?


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No joke- we used to have a bread maker.  Mom bought one for her sister, and one for us.  Her sister used hers to destruction.  I never unboxed ours.  Eventually, we gave ours to her sister.




Back when my wife and I were both working office jobs, we used a break maker once or twice a week, because lunch sandwiched made with fresh bread are tons better than making with store-bought bread.

But that gets old and repetitive.  We eventually went to the bento solution.  And now my wife doesn't work in an office, so making lunches to take to work isn't so much a thing.



> And yet, I can’t say why, but actually baking just doesn’t do it for me.




Yeast breads are, as noted, a real hassle.  In most modern kitchens, just keeping the dough at the right temperature for proofing is non-trivial.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We don’t have a chest freezer (my maternal aunt does), but we have 2 full sized refrigerator/freezers.  So we DO have some space to work with.




My wife is not fond of repetitive meals - making a large batch and then eating it several times in a week doesn't work very well.  If the original recipe is made to serve 4, we are okay, but if it serves 6 or 8, it is not getting finished....

If I had room on the first floor of the house for another large appliance, maybe that would be a good strategy.  But, as it is... nope.


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> My wife is not fond of repetitive meals - making a large batch and then eating it several times in a week doesn't work very well.




I'm not fond of dinners that are too much alike, myself, but my breakfast is pretty close to exactly the same every morning, and I don't mind having leftovers for lunch for a week. That's a weird specificity, now that I think about it.


----------



## Vael

Umbran said:


> Yeast breads can be a production.  But making quick breads of various sorts is usually so easy, and the results so good, that it is a cryin' shame folks don't do them more often.
> 
> Fresh homemade scones or biscuits are the thing.  Had a good success with a new kind of biscuit earlier this week - basically a buttermilk drop-biscuit dough, but pressed into an 8x8 pan instead of dropped in portions on a baking sheet.




I do quickbreads all the time, I have a horrible tendency of sleeping in and then dashing out the door. So I make large batches of ... healthier muffins (half whole wheat flower, add flax seed, reduce the sugar, stuff like that) and freeze them. I can grab one or two and munch on them when I get to work.

On yeast breads ... I haven't made this myself, but my mom makes a fantastic no-knead bread, and it's shockingly easy. The important part is a good dutch oven and the long proofing time, but compared to other yeast breads, this is an easy one to do.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> My wife is not fond of repetitive meals - making a large batch and then eating it several times in a week doesn't work very well.  If the original recipe is made to serve 4, we are okay, but if it serves 6 or 8, it is not getting finished....
> 
> If I had room on the first floor of the house for another large appliance, maybe that would be a good strategy.  But, as it is... nope.




I am used to it from my days living solo in law school.  Cooking big batches and eating leftovers was a way to save tim I needed for reading those dusty tomes.

But Mom?

Mom _*hates*_ leftovers.  9/10 times she brings something home from dining out, Dad is the one who kills it.  With home cooked meals, I can usually get her to eat leftovers 1-2 times, and they’d better be something she absolutely loved.

Which is where the freezers do some of the heavy lifting.

If I’m doing greens, prepping them is a tedious process.  So, for maximum efficiency, we do greens in big (10qt+) batches, eat some and freeze some.  That way, we clean greens once, we chop onions once, I dirty & clean my knives, boards and pots once, etc.  A real time saver.

And whatever greens go in the fridge are stored in bags of @3-6 servings, so we have enough per bag for 1-2 meals.  Which means our “cloned” meals can be spread out over months, or even shuffled around to avoid that feeling of sameness.

That habit also let me essentially cook 2 holiday meals at onCE, as noted.

Right now, I probably have some gumbo bricks, a few hot sausage chubs, and 4 bread puddings waiting to be retrieved from deep freeze.  We also do likewise with smoked/BBQed meats, so we can enjoy the when nobody wants to be cooking outside in the hot sun, winter cold, torrential downpours, or mosquito swarms.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vael said:


> I do quickbreads all the time, I have a horrible tendency of sleeping in and then dashing out the door. So I make large batches of ... healthier muffins (half whole wheat flower, add flax seed, reduce the sugar, stuff like that) and freeze them. I can grab one or two and munch on them when I get to work.
> 
> On yeast breads ... I haven't made this myself, but my mom makes a fantastic no-knead bread, and it's shockingly easy. The important part is a good dutch oven and the long proofing time, but compared to other yeast breads, this is an easy one to do.



When I was a kid, Mom used to make things like zucchini or banana bread in either muffin or loaf pans.  If she made loaves, she’d slice it up into about 8 pieces or so, and individually wrap the slices (or muffins) and freeze them.

Then, when she’d pack my lunch on school days when I was carrying my own, she’d always include a muffin or slice, right out of the freezer.  As the day passed, the frozen bread would thaw...but in the meantime, it had been keeping my SANDWICH nicely chilled.

Edible chill packs.  Clever, Mom!


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I am used to it from my days living solo in law school.  Cooking big batches and eating leftovers was a way to save tim I needed for reading those dusty tomes.




Oh, yes, for myself, especialy in grad school, this was key to making life work. 

 And when my wife goes away to a convention or something, I generally make a big batch of something, and then eat it for a while - because when I'm alone, my cares about esthetics of food drops considerably, so repetition is fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One thing I do for the sake of convenience & efficiency is maintain a Master Grocery List on my cloud, which enables me to keep track of what we buy most often AND- for certain things- where we buy it.

It also lets me share that info with anyone who calls and says they’re stopping by a grocery on the way to our house, volunteering to pick some stuff up.  A quick copy/paste/text and we’re in buisiness.

I _don’t _track the stuff we buy in tiny amounts because only one person in the household consumes it, UNLESS it’s somehow crucial to obtain on a regular basis. So, for instance, I don’t list the ahi poké I get at one grocery since I’m the only one who eats poké at all.  My Mom’s favorite sliced bread, OTOH, is in the list, as is Dad’s deodorant.*

In writing this, I realized I need to update the list, including adding the particular vendors I frequent at our local Farmers’ Market.

* he’s allergic to most of the brands on the market.


----------



## Beleriphon

I thought I'd share my pancake recipe since we're in the business of talking about halving recipes. And this one that can be halved, easily.

Pancakes:
1 1/3 cups AP flour
3 tbsp sugar
3 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

1 1/4 cup milk, 2% or reduced fat (for those that don't get the same milk labeling I do)
3 tbsp oil
1 egg
1/4 tsp vanilla extract

Combine dry stuff.

Mix wet really well.

Add wet to dry. Mix well, lumps are fine, no flour streaks. It is thick, really thick if you let it sit.

Pour into hot pan/griddle of your choice 1/4 cup at a time. Give it little smoosh/spin to make more or less round. Cook until bubbly/golden brown and delicious then flip. Maybe two to three minutes per side. A 10 in fry pan can do three pancakes at a time.

You will easily get a dozen pancakes, halving will get around six, and if you scrape the bowel maybe seven or eight.

Additions:

1/4 cup sharp cheddar to the dry. Otherwise treat as normal.
bacon bits
berries, add to the batter during mixing
chocolate chips (honestly not necessary, there's enough sugar)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I got a box of cookies out of my pantry.  Apparently, they’re still good...for a LOOOOOONG time!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got a box of cookies out of my pantry.  Apparently, they’re still good...for a LOOOOOONG time!




You sure they're not Twinkies? ;-)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> You sure they're not Twinkies? ;-)



Twinkies WISH they were this close to immortal!


----------



## Beleriphon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got a box of cookies out of my pantry.  Apparently, they’re still good...for a LOOOOOONG time!




So, you'll be sharing with the morlocks and the eloi?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beleriphon said:


> So, you'll be sharing with the morlocks and the eloi?



Hell, no!  They can find their own 20,000 year old cookies!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So this is at Inlay, that Burmese place (I’ve hit now 4 times) that opened near my house recently.

That’s Burmese tea in the upper left, and the main dish is Rakhine Fisherman’s Stew: clams, mussels, shrimp, calamari, mahi and swai in a sweet/savory/spicy sauce.  It’s approximately creole spicy, and the seafood was *perfectly *cooked.  All tender treats, no rubber.

The tea has sweetened condensed milk in it, which was a nifty surprise.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Took Mom and a couple of her friends* to Saltgrass for lunch yesterday.  My steak was good as expected, but I was REALLY happy about their shredded Brussel sprouts.  These two recipes are similar enough to work from...and I shall:









						Saltgrass Brussel Sprouts Recipe that Will Satisfy Your Belly
					

Are you a fan of saltgrass Brussel sprouts? Brussel sprouts are one of the best dishes you can get from saltgrass, an American restaurant that serves the best s




					tournecooking.com
				












						Shaved Brussels Sprouts with Bacon and Almonds
					

Brussels Sprouts are shredded like cabbage and quickly sauteed in bacon drippings with garlic and almonds.  This recipe has made Brussels sprouts lovers out of haters.




					www.allrecipes.com
				





* damn near “Other Mom” status


----------



## Sacrosanct

Well, I got results back that no chef, cook, or lover of food wants to hear. I’ve had long time health issues, and one of the tests I had done came back and said I have a very high adverse reaction to gluten, dairy, and eggs.

Well, that limits meals significantly lol. I have some experience making these things, but fresh baked bread is one of my most favorite things. I will certainly miss it. Gluten free bread just isn’t remotely close.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I may have mentioned before that Mom needs to take some of her meds with food.  This is typical of the late night “bento box” snacks I make for her.  The ham is rolled up with some Boursin.  Baby carrots, San Mariano tomatoes, and some marinated artichoke hearts round it out.  A nicely folded paper towel goes in before the 3cup Rubbermaid box is closed and delivered to her bedroom with a tall insulated tumbler of iced water.


----------



## Beleriphon

Sacrosanct said:


> Well, I got results back that no chef, cook, or lover of food wants to hear. I’ve had long time health issues, and one of the tests I had done came back and said I have a very high adverse reaction to gluten, dairy, and eggs.
> 
> Well, that limits meals significantly lol. I have some experience making these things, but fresh baked bread is one of my most favorite things. I will certainly miss it. Gluten free bread just isn’t remotely close.




Eggs are the worst thing to reactions to. So much stuff uses eggs. Home cooking is doable, but store bought is a nightmare.

My suggestion: vegan and gluten free for baked goods. Otherwise bacon is dairy, egg, and gluten free.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sacrosanct said:


> Well, I got results back that no chef, cook, or lover of food wants to hear. I’ve had long time health issues, and one of the tests I had done came back and said I have a very high adverse reaction to gluten, dairy, and eggs.
> 
> Well, that limits meals significantly lol. I have some experience making these things, but fresh baked bread is one of my most favorite things. I will certainly miss it. Gluten free bread just isn’t remotely close.




 Suck I had to cut salt intake down.





 Oatmeal breakfast. 

 Cut suger down vastly just based in preference. Snack on plain chocolate at D&D. 

  Been using a lot of chilli flakes, olive oil and garlic and paprika. 

 No gluten would suck. I can still have salt just trying hard to reduce it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Sacrosanct 

Peanuts, soy and corn are worse, but those are definitely tough ones.

Dairy you can probably get around with some of the plant milks.  My understanding is that- but for cheese making, they’re relatively interchangeable.  You just have to make sure you have the right conversion ratio.  Also, _some_ of the plant milks are on the sweet side.

Gluten is a pain, but there are all kinds of flour substitutes out there, and almost anything you’d serve on bread or pasta can use rice, potatoes, or all kinds of root veggies for.  Veggie “pastas” are also a good option.

Eggs?  Got nothing for ya, I’m afraid.

But I will say this: I have known (mild) food allergies to corn, chocolate and some other thing I forget because I never eat it.  Chocolate is among my preferred sweets, and corn is a favorite veggie, though, and I still do eat them...in moderation, of course.  And never both in the same 24hr period.  Since I just had Mexican for lunch, that means no Toblerone for a day.

I also had a bad allergic reaction to dish that contained none of my known allergens and whose listed ingredients included nothing I have ever reacted to, before or since.  What got me is still a mystery.

It may be that you can tolerate the occasional small dose of your irritants, so you might be able to indulge a few times a year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Zardnaar 

i also have sodium-dependent hypertension.  Some of the worst my previous MD had seen in 40+ years of practice...and asymptomatic to boot.

Need any tips?


----------



## Sacrosanct

Oh, I know there are lots of gluten alternatives. But they aren’t close to being the same. Most gluten free breads are grainy, and can never get that spongy, chewy aspect a good bread gets. Because gluten is what makes that happen lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

Can you use mashed banana and oil as egg replacements in cakes? I think a vegan mentioned it. 

 More to hold it together, that will effect the taste obviously.

 I'm defaulting to ME/ Mexican type fusions.  By that I mean I might add falafel to a burrito  or use tortillas for a ME type wrap. 

 Not really eating much in the way of cooked veggies. More salads, coleslaw and fruit type deals.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar
> 
> i also have sodium-dependent hypertension.  Some of the worst my previous MD had seen in 40+ years of practice...and asymptomatic to boot.
> 
> Need any tips?




 Probably not. Mine was in the low side and eliminated it just over a month. Happy doctor. 

 Just cut out fries, Pizza is a rare treat, and I only break the diet eating a burger or whatever on those days where I eat 0 salt and that bad meal might be 1500-2000 milligrams. Broke my Arabic addiction as I suspect it had a bit of salt.

 3-4 bad meals a month is the goal.

 I might have mild asthma as well. Next goal is Lise weight and get core strength back up.  Last couple of years have been bad. Turns out swimming in 14 degree ocean isn't that bad so want to do that more but summer just ended (crap summer to).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lebanese- and other Mediterranean- cuisine is probably better than and certainly no worse than others regarding salt.  Remember, they are fairly liberal in their use of lemon/citric acid and vinegars.

Hell- I usually get my citric acid from middle eastern groceries.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In fact, middle eastern cuisine is the source of 2 of my “secret” salt cutting habits!

1) I make lebanese garlic spread and use it as a mayo substitute on sandwiches, burgers, hot dogs, etc.

2) I mix plain greek yogurt 50/50 with mayonnaise when making things like chicken/tuna/egg salads and certain pasta salads.  The tangy yogurt has 1/10th of mayo’s salt, but the mix retains the expected color and texture.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lebanese- and other Mediterranean- cuisine is probably better than and certainly no worse than others regarding salt.  Remember, they are fairly liberal in their use of lemon/citric acid and vinegars.
> 
> Hell- I usually get my citric acid from middle eastern groceries.




 Yeah but like Chinese it's been adapted for the locals. What people call Chinese is actually American.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In fact, middle eastern cuisine is the source of 2 of my “secret” salt cutting habits!
> 
> 1) I make lebanese garlic spread and use it as a mayo substitute on sandwiches, burgers, hot dogs, etc.
> 
> 2) I mix plain greek yogurt 50/50 with mayonnaise when making things like chicken/tuna/egg salads and certain pasta salads.  The tangy yogurt has 1/10th of mayo’s salt, but the mix retains the expected color and texture.




Yeah we have Greek yogurt in the fridge. 

 I made Russian style blinis and used Greek yoghurt on them instead of sour creme.






 In the fridge atm.

 Cut the booze from a 6 pack a week to 500 MLS or so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah but like Chinese it's been adapted for the locals. What people call Chinese is actually American.



While true I _am_ getting my middle eastern food from sources as close to authentic as you’re going to find in the USA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While true I _am_ getting my middle eastern food from sources as close to authentic as you’re going to find in the USA.




 Apparently if you make authentic Chinese using American ingredients it's even better.

In China food safety is bad and they can't get strictly authentic ingredients themselves in a lot of places. The ingredients can have god knows what in it. 

 I used to work for Chinese market garden as a kid. Got to take home fresh bok choy, brussel sprouts, cabbage etc right out of the garden.

 We would also deliver same day to the local supermarket. They had the commercial crops and patches for themselves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Apparently if you make authentic Chinese using American ingredients it's even better.
> 
> In China food safety is bad and they can't get strictly authentic ingredients themselves in a lot of places. The ingredients can have god knows what in it.
> 
> I used to work for Chinese market garden as a kid. Got to take home fresh bok choy, brussel sprouts, cabbage etc right out of the garden.
> 
> We would also deliver same day to the local supermarket. They had the commercial crops and patches for themselves.



I’ve heard much the same.  

There was a restaurant near where I lived in the mid-1980s owned & operated by a chef who used to cook for high-ranking Party members.  That’s the story he & his family repeated.  And that place was ALWAYS full of Ex-pats.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While true I _am_ getting my middle eastern food from sources as close to authentic as you’re going to find in the USA.




Broadly, if you're cooking yourself, with recipes written by what I guess I'll call natives to the cuisine in question, you're probably getting something I'd call pretty close to authentic. There may be ingredients you'll have trouble finding, and the techniques may trip you up some, but being in control of your own food has its advantages, IMO. For my own cooking, I grab stuff from wherever, but I don't claim anything I make is authentically, e.g., Indian.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Broadly, if you're cooking yourself, with recipes written by what I guess I'll call natives to the cuisine in question, you're probably getting something I'd call pretty close to authentic. There may be ingredients you'll have trouble finding, and the techniques may trip you up some, but being in control of your own food has its advantages, IMO. For my own cooking, I grab stuff from wherever, but I don't claim anything I make is authentically, e.g., Indian.




 Alot of Indian dishes are authentic, just not the popular ones like Tikka Masala and in not sure about butter chicken. 

 If you get in good with some chefs sometimes they make it like they do at home or share their family meal from out back.

 I got to try some Jordanian dishes that way and authentic Turkish pizza and kebab.  I gave some local Chinese some blue cod as I don't like fish and scored some if their home food. 

 My local Indian place has said he can do requests as well if you give him a few days notice. There's this Indian style burger I want to try. He can do it but it's not on the menu.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Alot of Indian dishes are authentic, just not the popular ones like Tikka Masala and in not sure about butter chicken.
> 
> If you get in good with some chefs sometimes they make it like they do at home or share their family meal from out back.
> 
> I got to try some Jordanian dishes that way, authentic Turkish pizza and kebab that way.
> 
> My local Indian place has said he can do requests as well if you give him a few days notice. There's this Indian style burger I want to try. He can do it but it's not on the menu.




Yeah. I live in a place where I can get lots of cuisines, done authentically. I haven't made friends with any of the local chefs, but it does seem like a way to get to The Good Stuff.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Yeah. I live in a place where I can get lots of cuisines, done authentically. I haven't made friends with any of the local chefs, but it does seem like a way to get to The Good Stuff.




 It's not always good, it is different. 

Alit of it's just really basic stuff. Take a group of friends bin on a quiet night. Go have coffee with the Jordanians at 2pm take chocolate.  If you aquire something off the farm our out of the ocean share etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Personally, I love fusion.  

There’s a take-out pizzeria near where I currently live that is owned by Indians.  Besides the usual hot sandwiches & pizzas you’d expect, they also have a small offering of “Indianized” pizzas.  Tikka, paneer and so forth.  Pretty tasty.

We also have two indian/mexican fast food joints, offering fusion street tacos- your choice on tortillas or Naan.

...and we’ve used leftover Chicken biriyani as the “rice” paired with my own creole turnip greens.  (Delicious!)

We used to have a brilliant Tex-mex/Chinese place, with a full menu for each cuisine.  So you could have your hot & sour soup paired with a chimichanga.  The owner passed, however, and her family decided not to keep the place operational.

There was a chef from New Orleans whose family were Vietnam War refugees.  His take on Vietnamese/Creole fusion was sooooo good.  Some of the stuff was blindingly obvious, like combining asian fried rice with creole dirty rice.  But he sold his restaurant to someone who wasn’t as talented.  It’s something else now.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I love fusion.
> 
> There’s a take-out pizzeria near where I currently live that is owned by Indians.  Besides the usual hot sandwiches & pizzas you’d expect, they also have a small offering of “Indianized” pizzas.  Tikka, paneer and so forth.  Pretty tasty.
> 
> We also have two indian/mexican fast food joints, offering fusion street tacos- your choice on tortillas or Naan.
> 
> ...and we’ve used leftover Chicken biriyani as the “rice” paired with my own creole turnip greens.  (Delicious!)
> 
> We used to have a brilliant Tex-mex/Chinese place, with a full menu for each cuisine.  So you could have your hot & sour soup paired with a chimichanga.  The owner passed, however, and her family decided not to keep the place operational.
> 
> There was a chef from New Orleans whose family were Vietnam War refugees.  His take on Vietnamese/Creole fusion was sooooo good.  Some of the stuff was blindingly obvious, like combining asian fried rice with creole dirty rice.  But he sold his restaurant to someone who wasn’t as talented.  It’s something else now.




 A local pizza joint was sold to Turks who turned it into a kebab place.

 They inherited the pizza ovens and make halal pizza with it. They were still doing the pizzas up to 4 years ago.






						Turkish Kebabs
					

We are a Turkish Kebab Restaurant located at 906 George St in Dunedin. Meals are to dine in and takeaway. Healthy, tasty and affordable!




					www.yilmaz.co.nz
				




Looks like they still do pizza.





__





						yilmaz pizza dunedin - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz

We have an Indian/Italian restaurant near us (or we did--we moved further from where it was, and we haven't checked to see if it still exists). There's a lot in common between Indian and Mexican, at least on some levels (like keeping cumin around in bulk), and our preferred Indian restaurant around here has a dish that is, roughly, Indian-spiced lamb fajitas, and which I kinda like a lot.

Agreed that fusion is a thing, though I'm slightly more comfortable doing it myself, in spite of the above examples.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> A local pizza joint was sold to Turks who turned it into a kebab place.
> 
> They inherited the pizza ovens and make halal pizza with it. They were still doing the pizzas up to 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Kebabs
> 
> 
> We are a Turkish Kebab Restaurant located at 906 George St in Dunedin. Meals are to dine in and takeaway. Healthy, tasty and affordable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yilmaz.co.nz




There was a halal pizza joint where I used to work. My guess is they had a lot of turkey sausages (like pepperoni). No reason it couldn't be a tasty thing, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz
> 
> We have an Indian/Italian restaurant near us (or we did--we moved further from where it was, and we haven't checked to see if it still exists). There's a lot in common between Indian and Mexican, at least on some levels (like keeping cumin around in bulk), and our preferred Indian restaurant around here has a dish that is, roughly, Indian-spiced lamb fajitas, and which I kinda like a lot.
> 
> Agreed that fusion is a thing, though I'm slightly more comfortable doing it myself, in spite of the above examples.




I've kinda been mixing Indian and Mexican at home. Tried making Indian but forget one if the yet ingredients so used the naan and spices to turn it into bad Mexican. 

The Rice's seem to work swapping them around as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> There was a halal pizza joint where I used to work. My guess is they had a lot of turkey sausages (like pepperoni). No reason it couldn't be a tasty thing, though.




 I think they do chicken and Vegetarian pizzas. In of them was a tomato pizza with cream cheese or sour cream and some other stuff. Totally delicious.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> I think they do chicken and Vegetarian pizzas. In of them was a tomato pizza with cream cheese or sour cream and some other stuff. Totally delicious.




The one near where I used to work, IIRC, had pepperoni as a topping, so I figure it was turkey pepperoni and probably not cased (or at least not cased in pork). There's nothing about any of the ingredients to make halal pizza any less delicious, though, I concur.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This particular tangent has reminded me that there’s a killer Ethiopian/Italian place I haven’t been to in far too long.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> The one near where I used to work, IIRC, had pepperoni as a topping, so I figure it was turkey pepperoni and probably not cased (or at least not cased in pork). There's nothing about any of the ingredients to make halal pizza any less delicious, though, I concur.




 They use an NZ base vs Turkish but their toppings plus they kept some of the old ones. 

 One place has a wood fired oven with Turkish style pizza for a starter. Now it's just a flat bread sigh. 

 The Jordanian friend I mentioned early made me Mansaf which was delicious. I sent him to Yilmaz as he got sick of vegetarian pizza everywhere else. 

 Mansaf was this rice dish with lamb and almonds plus spice. His falafel is his mother's recipe and it's the nicest I've found in town.  Box of falafel and hummus works perfectly well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This particular tangent has reminded me that there’s a killer Ethiopian/Italian place I haven’t been to in far too long.




 I would try that lol. I'll generally try anything that's not seafood or offal.


----------



## Zardnaar

Made myself hungary now. Chickens been marinading in the fridge last few hours. Probably do a basic roast chicken on salad and rice iskander style on a naan bread. Wife's favorite home cooked meal so I'll try and time it for when she gets home.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Made myself hungary now. Chickens been marinading in the fridge last few hours. Probably do a basic roast chicken on salad and rice iskander style on a naan bread. Wife's favorite home cooked meal so I'll try and time it for when she gets home.




Made yourself Hungary, eh? So, Chicken Paprikash?


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Made yourself Hungary, eh? So, Chicken Paprikash?




 IDI it's what's left at the end if the week. No idea what to call it, it's based off a recipe a Turkish friend showed me with chilli flakes added. We've got some left over naan and tortillas left.

I'm hoping last night's kebab had less than 2000 milligrams of salt if not 1500.


----------



## Vael

So, planning a big birthday party this weekend. First thing was making potstickers tonight. Bought the wrappers, but the rest was from scratch. Filling is Ground Pork, napa cabbage, green onion, garlic chives, garlic, ginger, soy sauce and sesame oil.

The cake is next. I'm doing a buttermallow cake, a chocolate cake topped with a butterscotch/caramel sauce, toasted pecans, and then the entire cake is covered in 7 minute frosting. The goal is to make the cake either Thursday or Fri night, decorate the cake Saturday morning.


----------



## Beleriphon

Vael said:


> So, planning a big birthday party this weekend. First thing was making potstickers tonight. Bought the wrappers, but the rest was from scratch. Filling is Ground Pork, napa cabbage, green onion, garlic chives, garlic, ginger, soy sauce and sesame oil.
> 
> The cake is next. I'm doing a buttermallow cake, a chocolate cake topped with a butterscotch/caramel sauce, toasted pecans, and then the entire cake is covered in 7 minute frosting. The goal is to make the cake either Thursday or Fri night, decorate the cake Saturday morning.




Sounds awesome!


----------



## CleverNickName

Since I'm going to be camped out at home for a while, I decided to do some fermentation.

*Face-Melter Kimchi*
4 lbs. napa cabbage, shredded (one large head)
1 lb. of diakon radish, chopped into thin ribbons
1/2 lb. fresh serrano peppers, thinly sliced
1/2 lb. green onions, split lengthwise and cut into 2" pieces
1/4 lb. fresh ginger, peeled then coarsely grated
1/2 bulb of garlic, peeled and smashed
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/3 cup gochugaru (Korean red pepper flakes)
1 Tbsp. fish sauce

Combine all of these ingredients into a one-gallon ceramic pickling crock (mine has two semi-circular stone weights that go inside), tossing the vegetables to coat.  Cover with a towel, and set it on your counter top.

Check it after 4 hours, to make sure that the vegetables have released enough liquid to completely cover the weighted stones.  If not, make a brine of 1 quart water (boil and cool it first) and 1 tablespoon kosher salt; add just enough of this brine to cover the vegetables.

Leave it to ferment for 3-5 days, skimming as necessary.  The longer it sits, the more tangy it will be.  When it has fermented to your liking, pack the kimchi into wide-mouthed jars.  Cover each jar with a double-layer of plastic wrap and secure with a rubber band, and refrigerate.  It's ready to eat as-is, but will taste even better after another week or so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How does gochugaru differ from regular red pepper flakes?


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How does gochugaru differ from regular red pepper flakes?



They are two different types of pepper.  Crushed red pepper flakes (at least here in the United States) are spicier and fruitier, because they are usually made from crushed cayenne peppers (which sit at around 40,000 Scoville units.)  Gochugaru is made from cheongyang peppers that are sweeter and more floral, and have 10,000 Scoville units.  They seem to have more pigment and pulp, too, so they impart more color to the kimchi than cayennes do.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Might look for that the next time I’m in an Asian grocery store.




...might pick up some TP while I’m in there, too.


----------



## Mercurius

I made this lamb stew last night. Delicious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That looks _very_ nice.  Similar to some beef stews I’ve made in the past.  Never would have thought of the bacon, though!


----------



## Fenris-77

Does anyone think its weird that I may (or may not) have just agreed to exchange cooking lessons in Indian cuisine for unspecified possibly shady whatnot? It felt a little surreal, and I may have been asleep. That said, I have a mission to teach anyone who wants to know how to cook a good curry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Depends on the whatnot, dunnit?


----------



## Fenris-77

Well, this is a public forum, so I would hate to be indiscreet. The exchange of goods for services worked, it's just probably the oddest conversation I've ever had.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> Well, this is a public forum, so I would hate to be indiscreet. The exchange of goods for services worked, it's just probably the oddest conversation I've ever had.




I can see someone being willing to [illegal] in exchange for cooking lessons, especially curry. I have a very basic recipe my wife got from an Indian friend while she was in grad school; I wouldn't claim that our current approach to it is particularly authentic, but we like it fine.

I'd be kinda pleased/honored if someone wanted to exchange something for my cooking, or my teaching them cooking. It's genuinely kinda cool.


----------



## Fenris-77

Authentic is overrated sometimes. I have a cookbook with a great authentic recipe for Tandoori chicken. Sadly you need a full sized clay tandoor oven to make it. The book helpfully suggests that if you don't have a tandoor you should visit your local potter. Needless to say what I have is workarounds.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> Authentic is overrated sometimes. I have a cookbook with a great authentic recipe for Tandoori chicken. Sadly you need a full sized clay tandoor oven to make it. The book helpfully suggests that if you don't have a tandoor you should visit your local potter. Needless to say what I have is workarounds.




Yeah. My feeling is that authentic is nice, if you can manage it, but inauthentic isn't necessarily an insult. My own cooking is ... heavily hybridized.

I definitely would be inclined to go with a workaround, rather than buying a tandoor. At least for how I cook and otherwise live.


----------



## Fenris-77

Yeah, I live in the Canadian Arctic, so the availability of some spices and whatnot is really limited. I wanted to try out some Ethiopian dishes but just couldn't source some of the key ingredients. Same goes for any non-standard produce - I'll never find it.

I've had good success using a charcoal grill for most tandoor tasks. lt makes awesome Naan bread.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> Yeah, I live in the Canadian Arctic, so the availability of some spices and whatnot is really limited. I wanted to try out some Ethiopian dishes but just couldn't source some of the key ingredients. Same goes for any non-standard produce - I'll never find it.
> 
> I've had good success using a charcoal grill for most tandoor tasks. lt makes awesome Naan bread.




My wife is going to insist we try naan on the charcoal grill, if I suggest it.

I'm sure you've looked into this--you're far enough north of the Great Snow Wall it might not work--but have you tried something like Penzey's or Spice House? This might not (or it might, I guess) be the best time to start ...


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> My wife is going to insist we try naan on the charcoal grill, if I suggest it.



It's great. I'd recommend it. The grill was also my solution to making jerk chicken that tasted 'right'. A smoker would be better there, but they aren't worth trying to use up here most months.


prabe said:


> I'm sure you've looked into this--you're far enough north of the Great Snow Wall it might not work--but have you tried something like Penzey's or Spice House? This might not (or it might, I guess) be the best time to start ...



I probably will end up going that direction. Shipping to where I live is friggin' ridiculous though, so I'm very picky-choosy about ordering stuff I can't get shipped for free (thank you Amazon). I mostly try to stock up when I'm south on vacation.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> I probably will end up going that direction. Shipping to where I live is friggin' ridiculous though, so I'm very picky-choosy about ordering stuff I can't get shipped for free (thank you Amazon). I mostly try to stock up when I'm south on vacation.




Yeah. As I said, I figured you'd at least looked into it. The two I mentioned both offer excellent stuff, with slightly different selections--if you want to try small jars of stuff, Penzey's offers 1/4 cup jars; Spice House doesn't have anything smaller than 1/2 cup (though they just started offering something they call a "flatpack" which is a bag of some sort--I haven't bought any yet, so I can't say precisely).


----------



## Fenris-77

The flat pack could be a winner. It's all about weight. I'm going to check that out.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> The flat pack could be a winner. It's all about weight. I'm going to check that out.




They definitely seem like the right choice if you have jars (or jar-like objects). I haven't explored, but I got the feeling the flatpacks aren't resealable. Might be a case where the most cost-effective approach is paying once for jars, then buying flatpacks. Obviously, you know your situation better than I do; I'm just doing the equivalent of thinking aloud.


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> They definitely seem like the right choice if you have jars (or jar-like objects). I haven't explored, but I got the feeling the flatpacks aren't resealable. Might be a case where the most cost-effective approach is paying once for jars, then buying flatpacks. Obviously, you know your situation better than I do; I'm just doing the equivalent of thinking aloud.



I have lots of little jars kicking around the kitchen already. Plus my wife just ordered a labeller, so she'll be excited to label some stuff.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> I have lots of little jars kicking around the kitchen already. Plus my wife just ordered a labeller, so she'll be excited to label some stuff.




Jars didn't seem likely to be the sticking point. Happy to help.


----------



## Fenris-77

My spice cupboard needs a serious restock, which is what I've been waiting for anyway. I'll try them out for some stuff I need anyway and we'll see how it goes. They have a bunch of stuff I want, and the flats seem reasonable. I'm getting tired of cooking with crap chili powder and crap paprika.


----------



## Mercurius

As far as Indian cooking goes, I highly recommend Manjula on Youtube: Manjula's Kitchen


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mercurius said:


> As far as Indian cooking goes, I highly recommend Manjula on Youtube: Manjula's Kitchen



I have a cousin who recently started dipping her toes into cooking Indian cuisine.  I just sent her that link.  Thanks!

This recipe got my immediate attention.  (I’d sub pecans for the walnuts, personally.)


----------



## Mercurius

Yum. I'm now convinced to order Indian takeout for dinner. I was rewarded with a "Yay! I love my dad!" from one of my daughters.


----------



## Umbran

My wife isn't feeling so great, so tonight... will be a lemon chicken soup with orzo, with buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Fenris-77

Going old school tonight, BBQ chicken, garlic mash, and roasted corn. Comfort food on a cold and blowy day.


----------



## Mercurius

Somebody posted this on FB, thought  it would be appreciated here: 15 Cast-iron Skillet Bread Recipes.

I'm thinking of making either the Cinnamon Swirl or the Cheddar Bacon Beer Bread. I'd prefer making the latter, but would have to go out for bacon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> My wife isn't feeling so great, so tonight... will be a lemon chicken soup with orzo, with buttermilk biscuits.



Avgolemono is one of my favorite Mediterranean recipes!  

Most of our local places add a bit of shredded white chicken meat, but one place added a substantial meatball of beef and lamb instead.  Gotta say, it was different...and damn good,


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fenris-77 said:


> Going old school tonight, BBQ chicken, garlic mash, and roasted corn. Comfort food on a cold and blowy day.



Riffs on comfort food are probably going to dominate home cooking for a while, at least for most people.


----------



## CleverNickName

I made a chicken pot pie for St. Pat's Day, and finished off the leftovers today for lunch.  It's one of my favorite comfort foods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s a Korean-owned/operated American diner near me that does a great CPP.  Instead of a traditional pie crust topping, though, they top it with some kind of leaky puff pastry.


----------



## Fenris-77

Chicken Pot Pie is awesome. I'd pick puff pastry there too, as much as it's sometimes a pain in the butt. Leaky, yeah, but tasty.

Tomorrow I'm going to rock out with a slow cooked Brisket and southern fixings. I'll risk a quick trip for groceries so I can do something appropriately southern with a veg side dish. Coleslaw maybe. I'm going to try and creative with switching from the oven to the slow cooker and back again to get something out the other end that's at least a reasonable facsimile of smoked. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen a lot of home cooks sub those flaky tube biscuits (like Grands, etc.) as toppers for both pot pies and certain soups, as opposed to pie crusts and toasted sliced breads.  I’ve never done it myself, but I can’t imagine it not being _tasty_, though the resulting texture might be unusual.


----------



## Fenris-77

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve seen a lot of home cooks sub those flaky tube biscuits (like Grands, etc.) as toppers for both pot pies and certain soups, as opposed to pie crusts and toasted sliced breads.  I’ve never done it myself, but I can’t imagine it not being _tasty_, though the resulting texture might be unusual.



In a pinch why not. Unless I'm in a huge hurry I'd probably go with cheater pastry, but that does take time if you don't already have some frozen off. Using a normal dumpling recipe also works with a little practice.


----------



## CleverNickName

I don't use a pastry crust, I use buttermilk biscuits that have been rolled thin, then layered over the filling.

You know what?  Here's the recipe.

*CleverPotPie*

Preheat your oven to 400 degrees F.

First we are going to make the filling (which will be fully-cooked before the pie even goes into the oven).  Then we are going to make a half-batch of buttermilk biscuits and layer them over the top, and bake the whole thing until those biscuits are done and the filling is nice and bubbly.  At least that's how I do it, anyway.

Filling:
1 T. butter
1 large potato, peeled and diced
1 large carrot, peeled and diced
1/2 of a yellow onion, diced
1/2 cup English peas, frozen
3 crimini mushrooms, diced
1 clove of garlic, minced
1 tsp. fresh thyme
1 tsp. fresh sage, finely minced
1 T. fresh parsley, finely chopped
1/2 tsp. fresh rosemary, finely chopped
2 T. all-purpose flour
2 cups chicken broth, bouillon, or stock
2 cups cooked chicken meat (I used the leg and thigh meat from 1 rotisserie chicken, from the deli)
Salt and pepper to taste.

Melt the butter in a 10-inch cast iron skillet over medium heat.  Add the carrots and potatoes, and cook until slightly browned (about 20 minutes).  Add the onion, garlic, mushroom, and peas, and cook until the onions are translucent, about another 10 minutes.

Dissolve the flour into the broth, then add it to the vegetables.  Bring to a boil, stirring until thick.  Add all remaining ingredients, simmer for 2-3 minutes.  Taste for seasoning, then remove from heat and let it rest while you make the crust.

Crust:
2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 T. sugar
1/2 stick of frozen butter, grated
1 cup buttermilk

Wisk the dry ingredients together, then grate the stick of frozen butter into the mixture.  Rub it together with your fingers until the butter is well incorporated, then add the buttermilk.  Mix with a wooden spoon until _just barely_ combined, then turn out onto a floured board and press out into a rectangle.  Fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle, fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle, etc., *four times* in total.  Don't overwork it.

Roll it out until it's about a quarter-inch thick, then cut into 3" rounds.

Make the pie:
Layer the biscuits over the still-hot filling in the cast iron skillet, working from the outside toward the center.  Bake on the middle rack of your oven for 20-30 minutes, or until the biscuits are cooked through and golden brown.  You can brush it with a beaten egg before baking to make it extra-pretty, but I usually don't bother; a fresh-baked CPP is beautiful without makeup.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Avgolemono is one of my favorite Mediterranean recipes!




This recipe didn't go so far as to name itself like that - maybe too many differences from the traditional form.

The avgolemono I have had before has been with meatballs - tiny ones, like are often found in Italian wedding soup.  This one used shredded chicken.  Traditional or not, it was very tasty, and really easy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The shredded chicken is what I got in Greece (Athens and the islands) and in most restaurants.  I suspect the meatball variant is either Lebanese or a regional variant.

When I made it the last time, I had a bit too much orzo, and it came out a tad thick. _Absolutely nobody complained._


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The shredded chicken is what I got in Greece (Athens and the islands) and in most restaurants.  I suspect the meatball variant is either Lebanese or a regional variant.




I have this wonderful Greek place near work - they do marvelous soups (not all of which are anywhere near Greek, but all are good).  Their avgolemono uses meatballs.



> When I made it the last time, I had a bit too much orzo, and it came out a tad thick. _Absolutely nobody complained._




A risk when adding pasta or rice to any soup is the sideways step into a stew/soup hybrid.  Stoup.


----------



## Fenris-77

I wish I had a wonderful Greek place at all. One of the downsides of where I live is an almost non-existent restaurant selection. We have a couple of generic hotel kitchens, a greasy spoon, and a shawarma place. Thank god for shawarma or I'd living in hillbilly hell. I miss Indian take out so much. _sad trombone_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tip: we’ve had runs on all kinds of meat, and while availability is somewhat stabilized, there are still gaps that pop up. For example, the Vet wants our younger dog on a low fat chicken & rice diet...and breast meat is curry as rare as rice.

Fortunately, we have a big(ish) bag of rice to work from, but the meat?

Well, our solution is turkey. A generic brand turkey costs 69¢/lb, which is cheaper than chicken. And NOBODY is buying them, relatively speaking.


----------



## Morrus

Coronovirus time (for those looking at this post years in the future). I was at Tescos, and the shelves were stripped bare. No bread, eggs, pasta, loo roll. Nothing. Empty shelves.

Until you get to the "American" section.

Yes, I know we don’t put staples like potatoes and bread and water and oxygen and apples and pasta and eggs and stuff in the American food section. It’s just a few easily imported and stored packaged brands to put in a corner of the supermarket. We understand you eat other things too. Geez, why do I have to say this in advance. Because I’ve met the Internet. You’ll still say it anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I saw some pix from a Boston area grocery store with a soup section containing only untouched cans of Manhattan Clam Chowder.

It seems, “Yankees Suck!” isn’t just a rallying cry, it’s part of their DNA.


----------



## Morrus

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I saw some pix from a Boston area grocery store with a soup section containing only untouched cans of Manhattan Clam Chowder.
> 
> It seems, “Yankees Suck!” isn’t just a rallying cry, it’s part of their DNA.



I have no idea what that sentence means! Its like, it's almost English... but it's not? Regional terminology is a killer!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner salad:

Spinach
Shredded dark meat turkey
Tomatoes 
Carrots
Olives
Pickled Brussels sprouts 
Chives
Parsley 
Cracked black pepper
Tarragon vinegar 
Mesquite infused EVOO


----------



## Ulfgeir

I made a homemade vegetable soup yesterday.  Started with 2 cubes of store-brought broth, then added carrots, potatoes, leek, an onion. Seasoned it with red pepper corns, black pepper (should have been more), and a little bit of Californa Reaper-flavoured salt. Served with Crisp bread. If only I had had some cheese at home.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That reminds me- I have cabbage to cook...

So far, our household’s second biggest challenge of the pandemic- after our younger dog’s health misadventures- has been getting Mom to do things like eat leftovers and not send people to the grocery store every couple of days.  

I love her, but she presents some unique challenges.


----------



## Vael

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, our solution is turkey. A generic brand turkey costs 69¢/lb, which is cheaper than chicken. And NOBODY is buying them, relatively speaking.




We did the same, though turkey wasn't as cheap here. Tried the turkey spatchcock, and it worked quite well. Took half the time it'd normally take to roast and came out nice and juicy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve never spatchcocked a bird.  How difficult was it?


----------



## Vael

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve never spatchcocked a bird.  How difficult was it?




Not too difficult, you're more or less just cutting out the spine of the bird and flattening it. We watched a few Youtube videos and it came out pretty well. It was easy enough that we're considering it other times we cook poultry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Any particularly helpful vids?


----------



## prabe

Cook's Illustrated has a video: Butterflying a Chicken | Cook's Illustrated

That might be behind a paywall. Also the "reloaded" version of the Good Eats episode "A Bird in the Pan" will also include video of the technique, IIRC.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m a CI subscriber, so no prob, regardless.  THANKS!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m a CI subscriber, so no prob, regardless.  THANKS!




I knew someone here was, other than me. No worries. I strongly prefer to cook thighs or leg quarters over whole birds, but I knew Cook's was a strong proponent of the technique.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For chicken, I’m a thigh guy myself.  

But when it comes to turkey, I like the whole bird...if it’s done right.  Personally, I steam my turkey, but I’m always open to learning new techniques.  And spatchcocked turkey would probably be awesome on the grill or in a smoker.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For chicken, I’m a thigh guy myself.
> 
> But when it comes to turkey, I like the whole bird...if it’s done right.  Personally, I steam my turkey, but I’m always open to learning new techniques.  And spatchcocked turkey would probably be awesome on the grill or in a smoker.




Yeah--I think I remember that you cook for much more of a crowd than I do. It's just my wife and me, and even aiming for leftovers just about any size whole turkey is a lot of turkey. I think I remember Cook's doing something with a spatchcocked turkey on the grill ... but I didn't find it quickly. I found spatchcocked grilled chicken, which you might be able to adapt for turkey. There might be recipes online--it does seem like a viable alternative.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

While I mainly cook for me, Mom & Dad, I also occasionally add my two aunts’ households to the mix.  In fact, to take advantage of the cheap turkeys, I’m cooking a big one out of my maternal aunt’s freezer and splitting that meat with her & her son, plus some to my paternal aunt & her fiancée.*

Then there are assorted cousins in town, friends, etc.  

When special occasions hit, it’s a horde of locusts!

But even when I’m not cooking for half the county, I still tend to make big batches...at least, of certain dishes.  That way, I can have leftovers in the freezer.  For example, the oyster dressing I brought to my paternal aunt’s Christmas gathering had been cooked at the same time as the one I served at Thanksgiving.

Cooking those “megabatches” saves me time & effort cooking and cleaning.  


* to be clear, it’s a two-way street, cooking-wise


----------



## CleverNickName

prabe said:


> Yeah--I think I remember that you cook for much more of a crowd than I do. It's just my wife and me, and even aiming for leftovers just about any size whole turkey is a lot of turkey. I think I remember Cook's doing something with a spatchcocked turkey on the grill ... but I didn't find it quickly. I found spatchcocked grilled chicken, which you might be able to adapt for turkey. There might be recipes online--it does seem like a viable alternative.



A turkey is a lot of meat, for sure.  But that's a good thing, if you're trying to restock your meat supply quickly and cheaply.  You needn't cook the whole turkey all at once.  If you partially thaw it for a day or two in the refrigerator--not completely, just enough to get a knife through it-- you can break it down into legs, thighs, wings, etc., and refreeze it in portions to be cooked as needed.


----------



## Vael

What we do is cook the whole turkey and then plan out what to do with the remnants. This section gets chopped up and frozen with the plan of making a turkey quiche in a few weeks, bones get into the pressure cooker for stock, these are leftovers ... etc.

It helps (and hurts), that I'm a turkey addict, I cannot go cold turkey, as I will eat it all, so leftovers don't last as long as they probably ought to.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cold cuts aside, I was 50/50 on turkey...until I came up with my own method.  The year after perfecting my steaming process, I did 10 in 12 months. 

(Not just for us, we were sharing.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Are we all having fun yet?  YES!

In order to kill multiple avians with an arbitrary amount of mineral, I decided to take a large frozen turkey from my maternal aunt’s freezer and cook it, replacing it with two smaller turkeys for future meals while they were 65¢/lb.

Since neither my nor my aunt’s refrigerators have much space in them due to isolation prepping, I knew I’d be thawing that bird in the sink immediately, and cooking it.

What I had forgotten to account for is that the sink thawing method involves draining and replacing the water every 30min and that it takes 30min/lb to fully thaw the bird.

_I’m working with a 23.5lb bird.


* Edit: 21.25lbs_

I may be some time.


----------



## Vael

I want to make another try at choux pastry, the last time I tried it was a horrble failure. The problem is that ... do those pastries freeze well? Because I don't want to eat an entire batch of eclairs. Or ... I do, but I won't. Yes, these are random quarantine thoughts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Been drinking dated coffee and eating out of date cereal I found in the cupboard. Best before was November.

 Had some over ripe bananas. 






 Sterilized them in the oven at 180c for 40 minutes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is an oven-steamed turkey & veg I did last night to split between my two aunts’ houses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For lolz:
[video=youtube]FgFeVlw2Ywg[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Winnah, winnah, sausage, tater & cabbage dinnah!


----------



## the Jester

I made a discovery tonight! We have a rosemary bush and it's currently in bloom. I used the blossoms to top some black beans cooked with roasted garlic and lime. Delicious! If you have the opportunity to use rosemary blossoms, I really recommend it.


----------



## CleverNickName

You've seen those videos of people using the water from a can of garbanzo beans to make meringue, right?  Well I got bored, and I was making some hummus and thought, oh what the hell.  I saved the bean-juice and poured it into my standing mixer.

1/2 cup bean water
1/2 cup + 2 Tbsp granulated sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 tsp. almond extract

I whipped everything together on the highest speed for ten or fifteen minutes, adding the sugar slowly a spoonful at a time:




And holy carp, it worked!  It made stiffer, more stable peaks than egg whites do:




So I figured I'd go with some macarons.  I put the meringue into a pastry bag and piped them out onto a sheet of parchment paper.  I made cups out of some, disks out of others, and ladyfingers out of still more.  It made dozens of cookies, people.  DOZENS.

Then I baked them in my oven's lowest setting (I think it was 200 degrees F) for 45 minutes.  Then I turned the oven off and let them cool in the oven for another hour and a half or so, until they were completely dry and crisp:




While they were drying, I made some fillings.  For the cup-shaped cookies, I just phoned it in and filled them with some strawberry jam.  For the disks, I made a dough out of 1 part maple syrup and 3 parts chunky peanut butter, and sandwiched it between two of the little "macarons" I had made.  And for the ladyfingers, I  got all kinds of fancy:  I made a paste out of 1 part honey and 1 part tahini, spread it in a thin layer across the top of the ladyfingers, and then pressed the cookie into a bowl of toasted sesame seeds:




I'm not going to say they were "just as good" as the same cookies would have been if they were made from egg.  But the flavor is pretty danged close, and the texture is a little crispier.

Next time, I'm going to skip the vanilla and almond extracts, and use peppermint instead.


----------



## prabe

@CleverNickName My wife has used that fluid as a binder for granola. Apparently there are many uses for it.


----------



## Mercurius

I made this Ginger Sweet Potato and Coconut Milk Stew with Lentils & Kale last night - absolutely fantastic. 100% vegan and gluten free, too, for those who care. I actually used beef broth as I didn't have vegetable broth, so maybe that added a bit of flavor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mercurius said:


> I made this Ginger Sweet Potato and Coconut Milk Stew with Lentils & Kale last night - absolutely fantastic. 100% vegan and gluten free, too, for those who care. I actually used beef broth as I didn't have vegetable broth, so maybe that added a bit of flavor.



Sooo...not QUITE vegan as made.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was going to use that as a guide to doing stir-fry tonight, but I dozed off reading emails and didn’t wake until 6:45.  Not enough time to do my prep and get dinner tabled at a reasonable time.  Tomorrow, then.

I was looking to it more for technique than recipe- though that doesn’t hurt either- because it’s AGES since I did a stir-fry.  And my technique was always lacking, IMHO.  Always room for improvement, y’know?

And like I said, the recipe was a bonus.  I was surprised to see the egg in the meat prep.


----------



## Mercurius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sooo...not QUITE vegan as made.




True, true. But the recipe is, and I imagine it would be 99% as good with vegetable broth.

OK, maybe 95%.

89%.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Having recently been officially diagnosed as allergic to wheat, dairy, and eggs, I am super stoked to find that out about garbanzo bean liquid. Totally gonna try that. I have been using ground flax as an egg substitute, which actually works quite well.

Recent items ive made due to the aforementioned allergies include chocolate zuchinni banana bread that was very good, oatmeal banana cookies, and lots more Asian dishes lol.

One thing I’ve noticed is that since I can’t eat wheat, dairy, or eggs, that pretty much eliminates all fast food and most processed food. Everything is homemade now, and more veggies.  In the past month, I’ve lost 10lbs without doing anything else. Sugar and processed food intake down a lot. My meals are more paleo now, with the occasional treat like the above baked goods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My food allergies don’t usually interfere with my cooking or dining choices in any major way.  But I do have to be aware of dietary issues of others because I cook big meals for varied crowds.  Between religious, health and taste/texture concerns, menu planning and ingredient substitutes are always on my mind.

So I know, for instance, that rice pastas make for decent wheat pasta substitutes on occasion.  And almost anything I can eat on bread or pasta can be served in/on potatoes,

Dairy, OTOH?  I got nothing.  I mean, veggie “milks” exist, and some are fine as beverages, but I have not a clue as to which can be used in cooking,..or how.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last week there was only the cheap and nasty spaghetti left on the shelf. So I decided to test the in case of emergency supply.





 Stuff I don't normally eat. 

Then broke out the bread maker and made some bread. Used some milk powder then made up some fake milk and turned it into a hot chocolate test.

 Been drinking dated coffee and eating cereal I found in the back of the cupboard dated November 2019. 

Figured may as well test what I'm willing to eat now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a plan to me.

Our younger dog has been recovering from a serious illness, and was put on a low-fat meat and rice diet.  Couldn’t find chicken, so got turkey (Vet OK’ed), but there was ZERO rice in the stores.  Except...

Besides a few boxes of boil in bag, we had one out of date 10lb bag of standard white rice in the pantry.  I cooked some up, and tasted it.  It was fine, thankfully.

Bottom line: our grrrls haven’t been complaining, and I’m getting much needed practice in cooking rice on the stovetop.


----------



## Zardnaar

Some stuff lasts for years out of date. Honey,suger, rice. As long as it's dry. 

 Some things I'm very very careful with. Stocked up quietly before the serious panic buying started.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been cooking all day. 

Started by setting a corned beef in the oven to braise in beef broth & Guiness.  Should be coming out a couple of hours from now.

Followed that up by frying 1lb pepper bacon and 1lb brown sugar bacon from Divine Swine.

Then I did my stir fry.  _sigh_ There were things I simply didn’t have on hand (that I thought I did), so I had to do some substitutions.  So it didn’t come out quite as good as hoped.  But the main fault was my tendency to underseason when experimenting.

Still, I did learn some things, and next time will be better.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Gonna be eating a little late, eh? Or gonna break it down into leftovers for later?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The corned beef?

I already had the beef stir-fry for dinner, but I had a modest portion.  Which means I may have a small sandwich later for...ummm..._quality control._






Once it comes out of the oven, I’ll let it rest a moment and then start slicing it.  Then, into the Rubbermaid container and a space in the fridge.  By pre-slicing, nobody else will have to struggle with it, and dirty up another knife & cutting board.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The corned beef?
> 
> I already had the beef stir-fry for dinner, but I had a modest portion.  Which means I may have a small sandwich later for...ummm..._quality control._




Quality control is important.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

O.M.G.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beer-braising is my usual technique for doing corned beef.  It always comes out juicy & tender.

This time, it was _surprisingly _tender.  As I sliced it, some of it was simply falling off the side.  And the last few inches disintegrated in the grip of my tongs.


----------



## Zardnaar

Haven't been shopping in 10 days so it was kinda end of week what's left. 

 Used the remaining Tikka Masala sauce and served up chicken on rice. 

 No naan bread left but some tortilla s mad the sacrifice under the grill. 

 Washed down with some hot chocolate for dessert. 

  Apparently the supermarkets are quiet and more or less fully stocked.


----------



## CleverNickName

I heard that so many people are baking bread at home that there's a shortage of yeast.

If you want to make bread but can't find any yeast, I've got two options for you.  The first is my recipe for Irish Soda Bread, which doesn't use yeast at all, and the second is a recipe for a homemade sourdough starter.



Spoiler: Irish Soda Bread



*Ingredients*
5 cups all-purpose flour
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 stick of unsalted butter, frozen
2 eggs
2 cups buttermilk
1 cup raisins (optional)
2 tsp. caraway seed (optional)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and baking soda.  Grate the stick of frozen butter into the mixture, then rub it into the flour with your fingers until it is well-incorporated (the mixture will look a bit like cornmeal).

In a separate bowl, beat the eggs and buttermilk together.  (If you don't have buttermilk, you can put two teaspoons of vinegar in the bottom of your measuring cup and then fill it up to the 2-cup mark with milk).  Then add the milk/egg mixture to the flour mixture, along with the raisins and caraway seeds if you're using them, and stir until just combined.

Turn out onto a floured board and knead for 1 minute, then shape into a ball.  (Don't over-knead it or it will be tough...it's okay if the ball of dough is still shaggy.)  Place the ball on a sheet pan lined with parchment paper.  Flatten the ball of dough with the palm of your hand, then cut a cross into the top with a sharp knife about one inch deep. 

Bake immediately for 40-45 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from the oven and allow to cool for 15 minutes before slicing.





Spoiler: Wild Sourdough Starter



*Ingredients*
Flour
Water

Yep, that's it.  Just flour and water.  I followed Alton Brown's recipe, and it makes a good loaf.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A food thread I participate in on a guitar website has several bakers in it who are also making the yeast shortage observation.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yeast shortage here was 2 weeks ago. 

 We have some in the fridge but it turns out I wasn't the only one who had the idea to bake bread. 

You can still buy it. I'm not worried about supermarkets running out but told the wife it's more if you want to go to the supermarket if things get bad. 

   The chokepoint is the distribution centers. 20 guys supply close to half a million people. Well 16 odd guys 1 female.

 They've got help but that's where there's only so many headsets and electric palatizers to fulfill the supermarket orders on.


----------



## CleverNickName

You can propagate bread yeast yourself if you need to.  Mix a packet of instant yeast with 1 cup water, 1 cup flour, and a teaspoon of sugar in a quart jar, and cover it with a double layer of plastic wrap and a rubber band.  Keep it on the counter overnight, then move it to the fridge.

Any time you need yeast, use 1/2 cup of this mixture (but be sure to replace it with 1/4 cup water, 1/4 cup flour, and 1/4 teaspoon sugar).  You'll have to adjust your recipe slightly to account for the extra water and flour from the starter, too.

The flavor changes over time, and bread made from this starter takes about twice as long to complete its initial rise.  But other than that?  No issues, and I've baked 8 loaves (and counting) from the same packet of yeast.


----------



## Zardnaar

CleverNickName said:


> I heard that so many people are baking bread at home that there's a shortage of yeast.
> 
> If you want to make bread but can't find any yeast, I've got two options for you.  The first is my recipe for Irish Soda Bread, which doesn't use yeast at all, and the second is a recipe for a homemade sourdough starter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irish Soda Bread
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 5 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 tbsp. sugar
> 1 tsp. salt
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> 1/2 tsp. baking soda
> 1 stick of unsalted butter, frozen
> 2 eggs
> 2 cups buttermilk
> 1 cup raisins (optional)
> 2 tsp. caraway seed (optional)
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and baking soda.  Grate the stick of frozen butter into the mixture, then rub it into the flour with your fingers until it is well-incorporated (the mixture will look a bit like cornmeal).
> 
> In a separate bowl, beat the eggs and buttermilk together.  (If you don't have buttermilk, you can put two teaspoons of vinegar in the bottom of your measuring cup and then fill it up to the 2-cup mark with milk).  Then add the milk/egg mixture to the flour mixture, along with the raisins and caraway seeds if you're using them, and stir until just combined.
> 
> Turn out onto a floured board and knead for 1 minute, then shape into a ball.  (Don't over-knead it or it will be tough...it's okay if the ball of dough is still shaggy.)  Place the ball on a sheet pan lined with parchment paper.  Flatten the ball of dough with the palm of your hand, then cut a cross into the top with a sharp knife about one inch deep.
> 
> Bake immediately for 40-45 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from the oven and allow to cool for 15 minutes before slicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wild Sourdough Starter
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*
> Flour
> Water
> 
> Yep, that's it.  Just flour and water.  I followed Alton Brown's recipe, and it makes a good loaf.




Do you have portion sizes for a bread maker?

 We don't have bread tins. Any substitute for buttermilk?

 Hash brown attempts in an air fryer.





 They were ok. Needed more onion or another flavor.









						Emily's Famous Hash Browns
					

These crispy, homemade hash browns are quick, easy, and family-friendly, making them perfect as a side dish for any breakfast or brunch on weekdays or weekends.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Zardnaar 

Those look delicious!  Perfectly cooked, if nothing else.

I usually order my hash browns with onions (probably yellows in most restaurants), sometimes with mushrooms.

However, I‘ve been a fan of potato _pancakes_ for some time, made in a variety of cuisines.  My current faves- by a LONG shot- are made at a local Chinese place, one less Americanized than most.

Theirs are _loaded_ with green onion.  There’s other seasonings, no question, but they’re defined by the interplay of green onion and potato.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> @Zardnaar
> 
> Those look delicious!  Perfectly cooked, if nothing else.
> 
> I usually order my hash browns with onions (probably yellows in most restaurants), sometimes with mushrooms.
> 
> However, I‘ve been a fan of potato _pancakes_ for some time, made in a variety of cuisines.  My current faves- by a LONG shot- are made at a local Chinese place, one less Americanized than most.
> 
> Theirs are _loaded_ with green onion.  There’s other seasonings, no question, but they’re defined by the interplay of green onion and potato.




 Basically experimenting being house husband atm. I'm not the greatest cook but generally enjoy it. I can do some weird stuff well but fail at basics. I don't normally eat sausages so don't cook them and I normally eat steak at restaurants.

  Don't normally eat pasta much either but have a but of it to use.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Basically experimenting being house husband atm. I'm not the greatest cook but generally enjoy it. I can do some weird stuff well but fail at basics. I don't normally eat sausages so don't cook them and I normally eat steak at restaurants.
> 
> Don't normally eat pasta much either but have a but of it to use.



We all have blind spots & hidden skills in our techniques.  I can cook all kinds of complex dishes, but I’ve never made mashed potatoes.  And I love mashed potatoes!

My Dad is one of the inspirations for me learning how to cook...because he’s not very good at it.  When I was a kid, Mom got hospitalized, and was still off her feet more than a week when she came home. During that time, he gave me cereal for breakfast, PB & J sandwiches for lunch...and PB & J sandwiches for dinner, too. At one point, near the end of her recovery, I snuck in to see her,nand said, “Mom, when you get better, _teach me how to cook!”_

And yet, that same man somehow managed to figure out how to make reasonably good “baked” chicken in a microwave.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We all have blind spots & hidden skills in our techniques.  I can cook all kinds of complex dishes, but I’ve never made mashed potatoes.  And I love mashed potatoes!
> 
> My Dad is one of the inspirations for me learning how to cook...because he’s not very good at it.  When I was a kid, Mom got hospitalized, and was still off her feet more than a week when she came home. During that time, he gave me cereal for breakfast, PB & J sandwiches for lunch...and PB & J sandwiches for dinner, too. At one point, near the end of her recovery, I snuck in to see her,nand said, “Mom, when you get better, _teach me how to cook!”_
> 
> And yet, that same man somehow managed to figure out how to make reasonably good “baked” chicken in a microwave.




 I do baked chicken all the time basically live on it.

 I can't do mashed potato either never made it. I don't really like it. 

 Probably child good memories of mince stew, mashed potato and boiled cabbage and spinach. 

 To this day I just don't eat it. Spinach and cabbage I'll eat raw not cooked.

 Ye olde English heritage has basically disappeared these days except pies and cake. Sunday roast is older generation type stuff.

 Chicken curry pie and Indonesian/malyasian type savory pies are displacing ye olde English ones.


----------



## CleverNickName

Zardnaar said:


> Do you have portion sizes for a bread maker?
> 
> We don't have bread tins. Any substitute for buttermilk?



I don't own a bread maker, so I can't test this.  (Let me know if you try it and how it turns out.)  I adjusted the quantities of my recipe using this one as a guide.



Spoiler: Irish Soda Bread - Bread Machine Version?  Maybe?



*Ingredients*
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tbsp. + 1-1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
5 Tbsp. unsalted butter, melted
1 egg
1-1/4 cup buttermilk
2/3 cup raisins (optional)
3/4 tsp. caraway seed (optional)

In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and baking soda.  Stir in the raisins and caraway seed, if you are using them.  In another bowl, beat the egg, buttermilk, and melted butter together until smooth.

Combine the wet and dry ingredients, and stir until just barely blended (do not overmix...the dough will be lumpy and sticky).  Pour immediately into the bread machine and process on the Quick Bread cycle until done.  Remove from the machine and allow to cool for 10 minutes before slicing.



A good substitute for buttermilk if you don't have any:  put 1 teaspoon of vinegar in a measuring cup, then fill it to the 1-cup mark with cold milk.  Stir and let sit for 1 minute before using.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My first attempt at Hasselbacked potatoes, before & after adding shredded parrano cheese


----------



## Zardnaar

CleverNickName said:


> I don't own a bread maker, so I can't test this.  (Let me know if you try it and how it turns out.)  I adjusted the quantities of my recipe using this one as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irish Soda Bread - Bread Machine Version?  Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 3 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 Tbsp. + 1-1/2 tsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. baking powder
> 1/4 tsp. baking soda
> 5 Tbsp. unsalted butter, melted
> 1 egg
> 1-1/4 cup buttermilk
> 2/3 cup raisins (optional)
> 3/4 tsp. caraway seed (optional)
> 
> In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and baking soda.  Stir in the raisins and caraway seed, if you are using them.  In another bowl, beat the egg, buttermilk, and melted butter together until smooth.
> 
> Combine the wet and dry ingredients, and stir until just barely blended (do not overmix...the dough will be lumpy and sticky).  Pour immediately into the bread machine and process on the Quick Bread cycle until done.  Remove from the machine and allow to cool for 10 minutes before slicing.
> 
> 
> 
> A good substitute for buttermilk if you don't have any:  put 1 teaspoon of vinegar in a measuring cup, then fill it to the 1-cup mark with cold milk.  Stir and let sit for 1 minute before using.
> 
> Hope this helps!




 Thanks. You could put the loaf in a pizza stone to cook?  I'm thinking of a circular loaf no tin in the oven.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Those Russets?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yukon Golds.  Russets or sweet potatoes are more commonly used for this, but I was working with the last of a big bag.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Thanks. You could put the loaf in a pizza stone to cook?  I'm thinking of a circular loaf no tin in the oven.



Asking because I have no clue: what does a pizza stone do for you?


----------



## prabe

I thought they looked like Golds of some sort, but they're just about big enough to be Russets. I hadn't heard of this before now, but I may be looking into it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Asking because I have no clue: what does a pizza stone do for you?




Acts as a tray.  I don't think we have a large flat oven try just came tins, casserole dishes, roasting pans. We've got shallow small trays.

Didn't even think of things like this until the day before lockdown and the shops were going mad.

 My mother used to use large silver flat edged tray to cook scones and I thought we had one. Might be buried somewhere.


----------



## prabe

A pizza stone also will hold heat, which will help you get better browning if you cook something like a pizza on it. I've heard of people leaving on in the oven just to keep the temperature in the oven more constant.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> A pizza stone also will hold heat, which will help you get better browning if you cook something like a pizza on it. I've heard of people leaving on in the oven just to keep the temperature in the oven more constant.




 I bought a variety of useful things a few weeks ago. "You're all doom and gloom".

 Today on our family chat. "Anyone got milk powder for bread".


----------



## CleverNickName

Zardnaar said:


> Thanks. You could put the loaf in a pizza stone to cook?  I'm thinking of a circular loaf no tin in the oven.



Oh absolutely.  I cook this soda bread on a pizza stone all the time, but it can stick like crazy if you don't know what you're doing so I always recommend using parchment paper and a baking sheet.

But yeah, you can bake soda bread on a pizza stone easy.  The stone needs to be properly seasoned, and it needs to be preheated and dusted with cornmeal first, just like you're baking any other loaf, but it works great.


----------



## Zardnaar

I was thinking it might be to hot and burn the bread. Thankfully I know how to make burger buns, pita, and Turkish style pizzas from scratch. 

 All those years ago working in a bakery and kebab store kinda useful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I thought they looked like Golds of some sort, but they're just about big enough to be Russets. I hadn't heard of this before now, but I may be looking into it.



They‘re the fully grown ones.  I haven’t gotten any that size in years. Usually, I get the 1.5lb bag of baby Golds, or maybe a 3lb bag.  But they only had the 5lb bag of the full-sized ones when I went shopping. 

But I may go back to getting the big ones on occasion for just this purpose.  I always liked doing potato medallions, but had trouble doing enough of them to make people happy.  So I stopped doing them unless I was using them as a layer on a tray under meat, like when I did baked pork chops.

This, however, essentially let’s me do vertical medallions, meaning I get to go vertical and make much more potato per square inch of oven space.  I actually had a couple left over, which I did not expect.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mousetraps and Toasties.

Very basic cheese, tomatoes, onion, relish.

Had no bacon thawed out.


----------



## CleverNickName

Mousetraps and Toasties?  Tell me more!


----------



## Zardnaar

CleverNickName said:


> Mousetraps and Toasties?  Tell me more!




It's grilled cheese on toast.

Mousetraps 1 slice
Toastie sandwich.

Add whatever toppings to cheese and grill it. Pizza topping, sauces, tomato, onion, bacon, salami whatever.

We put the bread in the toaster for half a cycle.

Another NZ variant. Cheese rolls.








						Southland Cheese Rolls recipe | Mainland
					

Nothing says comfort food like the combination of fresh white bread and warm, cheesy sauce made with our Mainland Tasty Cheese.




					www.mainland.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, we’re doing a hot dog buffet.  As in, I’m cooking the dogs & toasting (and maybe buttering) the buns, but putting out the chili, cheese, relishes and all other potential toppings & condiments out to let everyone make their own.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight, we’re doing a hot dog buffet.  As in, I’m cooking the dogs & toasting (and maybe buttering) the buns, but putting out the chili, cheese, relishes and all other potential toppings & condiments out to let everyone make their own.




 Never really caught on here. Hotdogs are more similar to corn dogs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Never really caught on here. Hotdogs are more similar to corn dogs.



Personally, I prefer other sausages, but a request was made and Dad brought home a 24 pack of Ballparks.

I did mine with brown mustard, BBQ sauce, American cheese, pickled jalapeños and sauerkraut.  Made ‘em disappear like David Copperfield.

My dessert was a mix of maraschino cherries, pecans, orange-blossom honey and Greek yogurt.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I prefer other sausages, but a request was made and Dad brought home a 24 pack of Ballparks.
> 
> I did mine with brown mustard, BBQ sauce, American cheese, pickled jalapeños and sauerkraut.  Made ‘em disappear like David Copperfield.
> 
> My dessert was a mix of maraschino cherries, pecans, orange-blossom honey and Greek yogurt.




 Sounds good. We had some basic ones in a gas station in the 90s for $1 or $2. 

 Mustard, sweet chilli, relish were the toppings. 

 Fundraisers here are often sausage sizzles. Slice of buttered bread, sausage, grilled onions and sauce. Maybe mustard. 

 Do Americans have saveloys? They're battered on a stick here that's a hot dog.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Sounds good. We had some basic ones in a gas station in the 90s for $1 or $2.
> 
> Mustard, sweet chilli, relish were the toppings.
> 
> Fundraisers here are often sausage sizzles. Slice of buttered bread, sausage, grilled onions and sauce. Maybe mustard.
> 
> Do Americans have saveloys? They're battered on a stick here that's a hot dog.



No saveloys as such in common distribution, but there’s all kinds of cuisines in the USA, so I would be surprised to find something like thrm.  I mean, in the South, the corny dogs are pretty common. And state fairs- especially the one here in Texas- are infamous for culinary experiments.

Pigs in a blanket, kolaches, pepperoni rolls and other sausage-stuffed breads are common. 

There’s a new cooking series on PBS called _Somewhere South_, and the first episode “American as hand pie” details all kinds of hand pies, including some of the ones I mentioned.

One topping I’ve found that works with almost any savory sausage is Lebanese garlic spread,  At its simplest, it’s raw garlic emulsified in vegetable oil, with a bit of salt and/or pepper to taste.  (I don’t season mine at all.). The creamy texture plus the bite of the garlic can be a revelation.


----------



## prabe

That sounds like a more aggro version of aioli, or at least in the ballbark. Definitely sounds as though it'd be a winner on sausage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> That sounds like a more aggro version of aioli, or at least in the ballbark. Definitely sounds as though it'd be a winner on sausage.



Yep!


----------



## Zardnaar

Lebanese food in general is very tasty.

All ours have closed down over the years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lenten dinner: shrimp and cavatappi





The sauce is Dave’s Gourmet Organic Heirloom Tomato sauce, augmented with minced green onion and garlic, black pepper, parsley and oregano, then topped with shaved parrano cheese.

(IMHO, Dave’s is good enough you could use it straight if you had to.)

Not pictured: the steamed Brussels sprouts our houseguest volunteered as a side.  They made a very nice counterpoint to the pasta- I’d strongly consider that combination as a go-to.


----------



## Zardnaar

Air fryer chips and open egg burger in brioche bun.

Not to exciting but all take aways are closed.





Not quite the same as Saturday night takeaways.

Next amazing trick. F'rozen Pizza.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How do you like the results of your air fryer?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How do you like the results of your air fryer?




 It's great for frozen things like chips, hash browns, roast vegetables. 

 Also good for chicken tenders, patties, things like that.

 We don't really fry much the old fashioned way. Eggs are about it with spray on oil in a Teflon pan.


----------



## Zardnaar

Well won't be starving to death in my South Pacific police state.

 Basic throw togather meal. Chicken, rice, added aioli and sweet chilli.





And my wife's efforts. Spicy chick peas in the air fryer.


----------



## Mercurius

These Cinnamon Rolls turned out really well. I was impressed with the texture, despite the recipe only calling for quick-rise yeast.


----------



## prabe

A basic recipe for meat with a pan sauce.

BASIC PORK CHOPS WITH PAN SAUCE


Pre-heat an oven to 300F
Season boneless pork chops generously on both sides with salt and pepper.
Heat 1 tbsp of oil or butter in a stainless-steel skillet over medium-high heat (or a little higher).
Add the pork chops and sear on both sides. Probably 2-3 minutes per side.
Remove the chops to an oven-safe dish with a rack, and place in the oven.
Add about 1 diced medium shallot to the pan. Cook until soft and translucent, about a minute or two.
Turn off the flame, if you’re using a gas cooktop, and add ¼ cup of whiskey to the pan and scrape well (in other words, deglaze).
Return pan to heat, add ½ cup of chicken broth and about ¼ tsp of Worcestershire sauce to the pan, stir.
When that is starting to boil, add 2 tsps of dijon or brown deli mustard and whisk in, then whisk in ½ cup cream.
Whisk constantly until it starts to thicken, somewhere between 7 and ten minutes.
Adjust seasonings in pan sauce with fresh-ground pepper, lemon juice/vinegar, and a little salt.
Remove pork chops from oven, pour any drippings into the sauce (they’ll be salty, which is why I suggest you undersalt the sauce a little in step 11). Whisk the sauce, then put the pork chops in and turn over.
Serve.

Notes:
If you can see your way clear to letting the pork chops sit a while with the seasoning on them, they’ll taste a bit better, as the seasonings have a chance to penetrate and do their good work throughout the meat.
You can probably use a cast-iron skillet if you want. I personally don’t like them much, but that’s mostly me. Non-stick is a non-starter, because there won’t be anything in the pan to build the sauce on.
OXO make silicon-rubber roasting racks that come in pairs and can be used as trivets as well. I use one of those at a time, in a 7x11-inch Pyrex baking dish.
Bourbon will work well in this, as will slightly-peaty Scotch.
If you want, you can replace the shallot with half a medium onion.
Works well with chicken, too. I usually use soup base (like Better Than Boullion) to make broth, and I can usually find pork broth to use for this (I use chicken broth for chicken, obviously).
You can change out the liquor, if you want (I use vodka a fair amount, as well as brandy or occasionally rum).


----------



## prabe

Because I'm replying to comments elsewhere about steak, I give you steak:

What you'll need
    Ingredients
        1 ½ - 2 pounds of steaks. Strip and rib-eye work, and probably so would fillets or blade steaks. Thicker is better, and you want to keep from having to crowd your skillet.
        1 tablespoon butter
        2-3 shallots, finely chopped
        ¼ cup bourbon
        ½ cup beef stock
        ½ teaspoon Pickapeppa sauce (or Worcestershire sauce)
        2 teaspoons brown deli mustard
        ½ cup heavy cream
        Salt
        Freshly-ground black pepper
        Lemon juice
        Frank’s hot sauce

    Equipment
        A large steel skillet (12”)
        A spatula
        Tongs (or something else to turn the steaks)
        A holding plate
        Aluminum foil

What you'll do
    1. Season the steaks liberally with salt and pepper
    2. Heat the skillet over medium-high heat. Add the butter.
    3. When the butter is foaming and has covered most of  the skillet bottom, add the steaks. (Here, you’ll probably want to deploy the spatter guard.)
    4. Cook for about 3 minutes, or until the bottoms are nicely browned.
    5. Flip the steaks and cook for about another 3 minutes.
    6. Transfer the steaks to the holding plate and cover loosely with foil.
    7. Reduce the heat to medium.
    8. Add the shallots to the pan and cook, stirring, until soft, about 1 minute.
    9. Remove pan from heat and add the bourbon; scrape up any browned bits from the bottom of the pan.
    10. Return the pan to the heat, and add the stock and the Pickapeppa (or Worcestershire) sauce. Bring to a boil.
    11. Whisk in the mustard, then the cream.
    12. Simmer, whisking, until the sauce is reduced to a syrupy consistency, about 2-3- minutes. Season sauce to taste with salt, pepper, lemon juice and Frank’s.
    13. Return the steaks to the pan, spoon some sauce over them, and rewarm for about 1 minute.
    14. Serve immediately.


----------



## Zardnaar

Glorified heat and eat. 

 Chicken tikka Masala with spices





Eating in my South Pacific Police State


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was prospecting in our main freezer for things to cook in the near future and realized I had barely touched my stockpile of homemade Louisiana hot sausage.  So I’m probably going to get some out and either do a moussak-ah’yee or a lasagny’all.

But tonight?  Tonight was a big ole salad with shredded turkey.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wasn't as good as my previous effort which was paneer tikka masala.

  Washing down my sorrows with sweet chilli dorrito's.


----------



## Fenris-77

For anyone making an attempt at @prabe 's pan sauce above (which I would encourage), a short word about cream. I would suggest, if you're going with full 35% cream, that you use cooking cream rather than whipping cream. For those who don't know, cooking cream has an additional ingredient that helps prevent splitting under heat, which makes it the right choice for things like cream soups and pan sauces.


----------



## prabe

Most of the time when I make the pan sauce, I replace the heavy cream with half as much Mexican-style crema. It's more stable in the fridge, and it thickens more quickly. I also sometimes use apple butter or peanut butter to finish a pan sauce; I have a double-handful of spice rubs ready to go at a given time, and I generally try to make the spice rub and the pan sauce harmonize.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to the grocery today to pick up a few things for the Easter meal, etc...and got home to my entire 5lb bag of potatoes I bought 4-5 days ago has gone all sprouty!

_AAAAARGH!_


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to the grocery today to pick up a few things for the Easter meal, etc...and got home to my entire 5lb bag of potatoes I bought 4-5 days ago has gone all sprouty!
> 
> _AAAAARGH!_




I hate it when that happens. Soft and funky is worse, though. Decay in the center of an onion, which you find only when you cut it, is worse than that.


----------



## Fenris-77

Those onions are the worst. Worse yet if it's your last onion. Makes me want to tear my hair out.


----------



## prabe

Those onions are the reason I make a conscious effort never to have a last onion.


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> Those onions are the reason I make a conscious effort never to have a last onion.



Yup, but sometimes things happen. Like the third last and second last were also borked. You hold your breath and cut into the last one, hands trembling slightly with trepidation. It falls in half only to reveal a brown stinking core and the abyss rears up to tear at your soul and you howl into the night at the absurdity of human existence.


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> Yup, but sometimes things happen. Like the third last and second last were also borked. You hold your breath and cut into the last one, hands trembling slightly with trepidation. It falls in half only to reveal a brown stinking core and the abyss rears up to tear at your soul and you howl into the night at the absurdity of human existence.




"Making an effort" =/= "succeeding"

The real rage-inducer is when I need two onions for whatever I'm doing, and the first one was good, and THREE OTHER ONIONS ARE ROTTEN AT THE CORE LEAVING ME WITH HALF MY ONIONS PREPPED.

Ahem.

Not that I'm speaking from experience or anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One thing I do to avoid that onion issue is I often prep a bunch of them and freeze them.  I’ve got at least a pound of plain yellows rolled up in a cylindrical “chub” in my freezer right now,

I do the same for other onions, garlic, and things like parsley, peppers and celery, too.  Often, I’ll take a few hours and do a whole bunch of veg chopping to get it out of the way all at once.

Not only does it minimize your losses to spoilage, it also cuts the amount of cleaning you have to do, AND it can cut your meal prep time immensely,


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One thing I do to avoid that onion issue is I often prep a bunch of them and freeze them.  I’ve got at least a pound of plain yellows rolled up in a cylindrical “chub” in my freezer right now,
> 
> I do the same for other onions, garlic, and things like parsley, peppers and celery, too.  Often, I’ll take a few hours and do a whole bunch of veg chopping to get it out of the way all at once.
> 
> Not only does it minimize your losses to spoilage, it also cuts the amount of cleaning you have to do, AND it can cut your meal prep time immensely,




Depending on your knife skills, you could possibly use a food processor to cut up onions in bulk this way. I bought two red bell peppers yesterday, and the second recipe is for early next week; I might cut up the second when I'm doing prep today and freeze it. Depends on how much room we have in our little freezer, of course. We've been meaning to buy a chest freezer since we moved into this house almost a year ago, but this is not a good time to try to find such a thing, let alone buy one. With just the two of us, we can get a lot of food into the freezer built into our fridge, though; I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a good food processor*, but I don’t use it as often as I should.  As clumsy as I can seem with a knife, I prefer them.  Gets me necessary practice time, if nothing else.  I DID, however, just see some celebrity chef use one of the alternative blades on hers so do some shredded Brussels sprouts.  I may have to try some of our other blades.  Might not be using my mandolin as much...

For 2 people, a chest freezer is probably overkill...unless you cook big meals like roast suckling pig, or Thanksgiving for 30.  Or you want to have an ice-cream stand’s worth of your favorite flavors on hand.




* 2 actually, but that’s another story


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For 2 people, a chest freezer is probably overkill...unless you cook big meals like roast suckling pig, or Thanksgiving for 30.  Or you want to have an ice-cream stand’s worth of your favorite flavors on hand.




We don't use our food processor as often as we should, either.

We were probably going to get about as small a chest freezer as we could find, and then try to run out less often for food. Among other things, there's a meat counter near here that has some large package deals available, and the only to make that worthwhile for the two of us is to freeze the meat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You don’t want to go too small, either- they’re just not as energy efficient.

We usually have a few steaks and rib roasts in our freezer, plus some hamburger, homemade hot sausage, a couple pounds of bacon, crab, oysters and shrimp for uncooked proteins stashed away.  As mentioned, we also keep some prepped veggies.

Most of the rest is cooked foods, either leftovers, or stuff intentionally cooked in advance to have things on hand that could be quickly reheated or transported.  So, for instance, I know I gave a few servings of gumbo, a few containers of red beans, and some cabbage, all ready to thaw & eat.

The trick is making sure you don’t lose things in there.  Every once in a while, we find some forgotten slab of wooly mammoth that’s been in there just a tad to long to be palatable...

So if you DO get a freezer, _make a plan!_

One thing we do is keep most of the raw stuff in one area and the cooked in another, as much as possible.  That minimizes the amount of digging around I have to do.

Another thing is we invested in food preservation systems.  Ziplock freezer bags are great, but they’re not perfect and they are of limited reusability.  So while we still use them, we’ve added 2 things to the kitchen.

1) a vacuum sealer. They really do an excellent job with things like raw steak or veggies you like to cook/eat in large amounts.  That lets you take advantage of sales.  And since they suck the air out of the container, freezer burn is MUCH less likely.

2) Rubbermaid Brilliance storage containers.  Clear, stackable, dishwasher and microwave safe, I use these mostly for storing leftovers.  The ONLY downside is I can’t label them like a freezer bag.


----------



## abe ray

Anyone ever try dungeons and dragons soup( it’s found on food.com if it helps)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never heard of it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did _fancy_ grilled cheese sandwiches & tomato basil soup for lunch today.  (Good Friday.)

Each person’s sandwich was a unique combo of 3 cheeses, each on a different kind of bread.  Dad got American, Swiss and smoked Gouda on white.  Mom was served Boursin, Swiss and smoked Gouda on roasted garlic.  I had Boursin, American and smoked Gouda on oatnut.

The tomato soup was bought at Market Street yesterday, reheated.  I personally added cracked pepper, parsley, chive and radish sprouts to mine.   Definitely a winning combination of flavors, IMHO.


----------



## Fenris-77

Making some low key nachos and going to binge watch season 2 of Star Wars Rebels tonight with my kids. It doesn't always have to be fancy. That said, I've seen a staggering number of people with really bad nacho assembly skills. I thought that was a base level human competency, but apparently not.


----------



## Vael

Made risotto the other night ... I love making risotto in a pressure cooker, I dislike standing over a stovetop that long.


----------



## CleverNickName

My sourdough starter is coming along nicely.





Very nicely.


----------



## Zardnaar

Two small bags if onions and one capsucum. 

 Chop the lot and freeze them?

 Not exactly cooked. Breakfast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good Friday dinner


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good Friday dinner




 Seafood you can keep than one. I'll eat cereal for dinner before resorting to that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fenris-77 said:


> Making some low key nachos and going to binge watch season 2 of Star Wars Rebels tonight with my kids. It doesn't always have to be fancy. That said, I've seen a staggering number of people with really bad nacho assembly skills. I thought that was a base level human competency, but apparently not.



I’ve never actually made nachos, so I have no idea if I would succeed or fail.

A guy I used to know used to take round Tostitos and top them with tomato sauce, pepperoni slices and shredded Mozzerell.  A little time in the microwave, and he gas “pizza nachos”.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve never actually made nachos, so I have no idea if I would succeed or fail.
> 
> A guy I used to know used to take round Tostitos and top them with tomato sauce, pepperoni slices and shredded Mozzerell.  A little time in the microwave, and he gas “pizza nachos”.




A lot if restaurants screw nachos up.

To dry, nasty corn chips, bit stingy on the toppings, not enough sour cream etc.

 Dorrito's not the worst option.


----------



## Fenris-77

The real trick is to make them tall, not wide. Proper nachos should be built in two layers, with adequate topping content on each layer. The cooking temp need to be moderate, say 350, so that all the cheese melts properly, not just the cheese on the outside. Having enough sauce is also pretty key. Those little plastic cups aren't big enough.

One of my biggest pet peeves is restaurant nachos where the cheese in the middle isn't even remotely melted. Someone who is getting paid to cook should be able to melt cheese, and also know that you can't use the Salamander just because you burnt the first batch and now you're in a hurry. 

Nachos and homefries (breakfast potatoes) are my two barometers of kitchen quality. If they can't manage those the kitchen is probably bad all over.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Another thing they screw up with nachos/tacos on restaurants: They claim to have hot sauces, but it tends to always be glorified Tabasco.  Both in taste and lvl of heat. And if Tabasco actually makes it "hotter" then it is something wrong, as that is basically vinegar with chili in.

And another rant for food. Here in Sweden (and the whole Eu), the Best use before-dates on anything bought in stores is in a wrong format. There IS an ISO-standard (ISO 8601) on how to write dates, which is YYYY-MM-DD  (note the 4 digits for year). But do they use that on food? Nope. They use DDMMYY, which imo is a dangerous ways of using it, as it can cause ambiguity. If I understand it correctly, the Germans were to blame for this atrocious format.  Of course, it could have been worse, they could have used the US format of MMDDYY, which has to be the most absurd way ever.


----------



## Fenris-77

Ulfgeir said:


> Another thing they screw up with nachos/tacos on restaurants: They claim to have hot sauces, but it tends to always be glorified Tabasco.  Both in taste and lvl of heat. And if Tabasco actually makes it "hotter" then it is something wrong, as that is basically vinegar with chili in.



QFT. A lot of hot sauces are indeed just vinegar with some level of capsicum added and they are not tasty. Nor are they hot for the most part, and the ones that are hot still taste like day-old hobo toejam. Blech. Good hot sauce tastes good and adds both heat an flavor to a dish. I tend to make I my own, as I can't just get some from a shop where I live and I don't like to play internet ordering roulette with my hot sauce supply. I have a good supply of different dried peppers, right up to Jolokia and Carolina Reaper, so I do ok for heat. I mostly prefer sweeter sauces with citrus notes when I'm making them myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner tonight:


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken pita whatever meal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Would eat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner:

I’m currently kicking back with a tall glass of bourbon-spiked lemonade.  _That’s_ a refreshing drink.


----------



## Fenris-77

That looks tasty. We made Spanakopita for dinner, which took an age with a toddler 'helping' to assemble it. Added some extra veg and added a little Balsamic sauce on top to finish.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight’s dinner:
> 
> I’m currently kicking back with a tall glass of bourbon-spiked lemonade.  _That’s_ a refreshing drink.




 Canaduan Club plus ginger ale+ splash of lime.

 Idk if you can get ginger ale in USA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We actually have Canada Dry in the house, Z!

The zucchini was Hasselbacked, then massaged with olive oil and laid in a bed of quartered button mushrooms.  That was all topped with a save of San Marzano tomatoes and some spices, plus a layer of mozzarella.

The mozzy was actually the weak point.  I’ve used that brand when making caprese salad, and it was fine.  This was the first time I’ve ever used it in cooked food as the ONLY cheese.  It just...disappeared among the other flavors.  So I either need to use a stronger mozzarella, a different cheese, or an additional cheese along with the mozzy.


----------



## Zardnaar

I've heard Canada Dry is close but not quite the same.

I tend to use schweppes.









						Buy schweppes drink mixers ginger ale 1.5l online at countdown.co.nz
					

Check out schweppes drink mixers ginger ale 1.5l at countdown.co.nz. Order 24/7 at our online supermarket




					shop.countdown.co.nz
				




Last American tried this on thought it tasted different. Didn't stop him drinking me under the table until I was a puddle on the ground.

5 bottles of spirits that night he bought Tennessee Fire Jack Daniels and some sort of Jim Beam.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve seen Schweppes, but never had it.  I’ll take a look the next grocery run.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve seen Schweppes, but never had it.  I’ll take a look the next grocery run.




English I think owned by Coke now.


----------



## Fenris-77

Dannyalcatraz said:


> So I either need to use a stronger mozzarella, a different cheese, or an additional cheese along with the mozzy.



I prefer Parmesan on my roasted zucchini. Especially if you're adding tomato the flavor cuts through better, plus you get that nice browned crustiness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Usually, so do I, but I was going in that “casserole“ direction, and wanted some serious gooey.


----------



## Zardnaar

Variation of dinner from two nights ago. 

 Had left over pita, hummus, and bought to much salad stuff last week. Spiced rice. 

 Modest amount of aioli and sweet chilli using my






 basic marinade for a few hours.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fed the fam with leftover veg with some fresh-cooked ribeyes tonight, medium rare and sliced, “cheffily.”

I did a bourbon pan sauce, and even Mom, who usually passes on stuff like that, tried AND liked it.  Definitely something to keep in the old arsenal.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fed the fam with leftover veg with some fresh-cooked ribeyes tonight, medium rare and sliced, “cheffily.”
> 
> I did a bourbon pan sauce, and even Mom, who usually passes on stuff like that, tried AND liked it.  Definitely something to keep in the old arsenal.




 You should visit NZ some day. No ulterior motive. None whatsoever.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fed the fam with leftover veg with some fresh-cooked ribeyes tonight, medium rare and sliced, “cheffily.”
> 
> I did a bourbon pan sauce, and even Mom, who usually passes on stuff like that, tried AND liked it.  Definitely something to keep in the old arsenal.




Pan sauces are fun, ain't they?


----------



## prabe

Dinner tonight was fun and a treat. Side dish was some Yukon Gold potatoes sliced in half, roasted in olive oil at 400F, turned over every 20 minutes. Main dish was this:

Meatloaf for the Ages


What you'll need
    Ingredients
        1 medium-large onion, chopped fine
        1 red bell pepper, chopped fine
        2 stalks celery, chopped fine
        3 cloves garlic, minced
        2 lbs of ground meat (we usually split this, half-turkey, half-bison/lean beef; this time we used pork instead of turkey)
        2 large eggs, lightly beaten
        1 cup bread crumbs (these days usually panko)
        1 teaspoon salt
        ½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
        1-2 teaspoons olive oil

        (for the sauce)
        1/3 cup chili sauce
        2 tablespoons dark brown sugar
        2 tablespoons brown mustard
        2 teaspoons bourbon
        a healthy splash of Tabasco sauce (to taste)

    Equipment
        a loaf pan (though you can make a free-form loaf, or subdivide it into a muffin pan)
        at least one very large bowl
        at least one smaller bowl


What you'll do
    1. Mix all the ingredients for the sauce in a small bowl. Set aside.            
    2. Preheat oven to 350F. Heat the pan over medium-high heat. Add the olive oil, and when it starts to shimmer, add the onions, celery, and bell pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent and at least starting to brown, about 10 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, about a minute.
    3. While the vegetables are cooking, mix the eggs, meat, bread crumbs, salt, pepper, and 1/3 cup of the sauce  together in a very large bowl. When the vegetables are ready, mix them in, too.
    4. Place the raw meatloaf into a loaf pan. Insert into the pre-heated oven and bake for 75-90 minutes. (The meatloaf should be above 145F, internal temperature)
    5. Brush as much of the remaining sauce as possible over the top of the loaf, then put back into the oven and bake for another 20 minutes (until the internal temperature rises to about 165F).
    6. Remove the loaf from the oven, and let stand for at least 10 minutes.
    7. Carefully pour as much of the grease and other assorted liquid from the loaf pan as you can. Slice into eight slices and serve.

Notes: There are a couple times in this where it's useful to have at least a third hand, and possibly a fourth, in the kitchen: If someone else can stir the vegetables (and deposit them into the mix) that saves getting raw meat all over everything; and it is difficult to pour the grease out of the meatloaf pan without dislodging the meatloaf.

If you are dividing your meatloaf into a muffin pan, the baking time is reduced: You're probably looking at about 45 minutes before you brush the sauce on the tops, then about 20 more minutes. You'll probably be able to get the meat-muffins out without needing to pour out as much grease, too. This is a great way to make for smaller portions, such as for appetizers or small plates.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not a huge fan of meatloaf- the dish OR the performer- but I know a couple places I eat it.

One if my cousins is a meatloaf NUT though.  Might pass yours along!

Edit: Made it so!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m not a huge fan of meatloaf- the dish OR the performer- but I know a couple places I eat it.
> 
> One if my cousins is a meatloaf NUT though.  Might pass yours along!
> 
> Edit: Made it so!




I'm with you on the performer, but I am always happy to share recipes. The keys to this meatloaf are the sauce, and pre-cooking the veg.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner with Mom was light tonight.

Not pictured: crackers, tomatoes, garlic-stuffed olives, and ramekins of mustard and ranch for dipping.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made hand cut wedges experiment. 




 Coated in olive oil and lemon juice plus garlic and paprika. 

 Lightly salted topped with aioli, Brie cheese and sweet chilli sauce. Cooked in air fryer. 

Wasn't a terrible lunch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Would totes eat.


----------



## Zardnaar

No take aways for 5 weeks and counting. 

 Boredom kicks in.

 I've got 5kg of milk powder, and a bag of potatoes, and eggs two days past the best before to use up. 

Potato bake, pancakes and banana cake are the plans.

 Made up a litre of plastic cow for cooking and hot chocolates. Potato bake uses milk, so does Pancakes. 

 Suggestions?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Because we’re in county wide lockdown, we’re eating more home-cooked meals, courtesy of yours truly.  Got lots of stuff to work with; the CHALLENGE is not getting stuck in a rut.  So I‘m watching more cooking shows in my free time, looking for ideas.

One I just found: my local PBS station has been airing a show called _Dishing With Julia Child._

It features prominent chefs & celebrity cooks watching and commenting on clips from Julia Child’s _The French Chef- _pretty much the Alpha of cooking shows.  I never saw her show itself- it predates my interest in getting serious about cooking.

It‘s amazing watching DWJC because you’re seeing people who have forgotten more about cooking than most of us will ever know- even some who knew her personally- actually learning from her earliest episodes even now.  She knew things they didn’t.

Of course, there are things she screws up...but she plows ahead anyway.  So freaking educational.

And as I was watching them watch her show, she did this recipe that I’m going to use as a guide.  I’m going to substitute a mix of Louisiana hot sausage and plain ground beef instead of the polish sausage, plus a mix of some hard cheeses.




__





						Potato, Onion and Sausage Gratin
					

From Julia Child's book, Mastering the Art of French Cooking, this is a perfect dish for breakfast or brunch. It is super flavorful and ideal for a brunch party.



					www.tablespoon.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> No take aways for 5 weeks and counting.
> 
> Boredom kicks in.
> 
> I've got 5kg of milk powder, and a bag of potatoes, and eggs two days past the best before to use up.
> 
> Potato bake, pancakes and banana cake are the plans.
> 
> Made up a litre of plastic cow for cooking and hot chocolates. Potato bake uses milk, so does Pancakes.
> 
> Suggestions?



Plastic cow = prepped milk powder?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Plastic cow = prepped milk powder?




 Yeah I've got 5 bags of it to use up. Opened a 400 gram bag, 4 1 kg ones left.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, that Julia Child recipe might work.  You’d probably want to use more butter and cheese since you’d be using reconstituted milk instead of cream.

I usually use a splash of milk in my omelettes.  (Hmmm...haven’t done those in a while...)

Chinese potato and onion pancakes are pretty tasty.

This is a recipe from _Cook’s Illustrated_ that is pretty dependable.  I’ve made it several times despite not having duck fat.  You just need to substitute another kind of animal fat- for reasons I don’t understand, veggie oils just don’t give you the same results.


Spoiler: Roasted Potato recipe



Duck Fat-Roasted Potatoes

*         3 ½
pounds Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces

*         Kosher salt and pepper

*         ½
teaspoon baking soda

*         6
tablespoons duck fat

*         1
tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary



1. 1. Adjust oven rack to top position, place rimmed baking sheet on rack, and heat oven to 475 degrees.



2. Bring 10 cups water to boil in Dutch oven over high heat. Add potatoes, 1/3 cup salt, and baking soda. Return to boil and cook for 1 minute. Drain potatoes. Return potatoes to pot and place over low heat. Cook, shaking pot occasionally, until surface moisture has evaporated, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Add 5 tablespoons fat and 1 teaspoon salt; mix with rubber spatula until potatoes are coated with thick paste, about 30 seconds.



3. Remove sheet from oven, transfer potatoes to sheet, and spread into even layer. Roast for 15 minutes.



4. Remove sheet from oven. Using thin, sharp, metal spatula, turn potatoes. Roast until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes. While potatoes roast, combine rosemary and remaining 1 tablespoon fat in bowl.
5. Remove sheet from oven. Spoon rosemary-fat mixture over potatoes and turn again. Continue to roast until potatoes are well browned and rosemary is fragrant, 3 to 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve immediately.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, that Julia Child recipe might work.  You’d probably want to use more butter and cheese since you’d be using reconstituted milk instead of cream.
> 
> I usually use a splash of milk in my omelettes.  (Hmmm...haven’t done those in a while...)
> 
> Chinese potato and onion pancakes are pretty tasty.
> 
> This is a recipe from _Cook’s Illustrated_ that is pretty dependable.  I’ve made it several times despite not having duck fat.  You just need to substitute another kind of animal fat- for reasons I don’t understand, veggie oils just don’t give you the same results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roasted Potato recipe
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Fat-Roasted Potatoes
> 
> *         3 ½
> pounds Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
> 
> *         Kosher salt and pepper
> 
> *         ½
> teaspoon baking soda
> 
> *         6
> tablespoons duck fat
> 
> *         1
> tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 1. Adjust oven rack to top position, place rimmed baking sheet on rack, and heat oven to 475 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bring 10 cups water to boil in Dutch oven over high heat. Add potatoes, 1/3 cup salt, and baking soda. Return to boil and cook for 1 minute. Drain potatoes. Return potatoes to pot and place over low heat. Cook, shaking pot occasionally, until surface moisture has evaporated, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Add 5 tablespoons fat and 1 teaspoon salt; mix with rubber spatula until potatoes are coated with thick paste, about 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Remove sheet from oven, transfer potatoes to sheet, and spread into even layer. Roast for 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Remove sheet from oven. Using thin, sharp, metal spatula, turn potatoes. Roast until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes. While potatoes roast, combine rosemary and remaining 1 tablespoon fat in bowl.
> 5. Remove sheet from oven. Spoon rosemary-fat mixture over potatoes and turn again. Continue to roast until potatoes are well browned and rosemary is fragrant, 3 to 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve immediately.




 No animal fat in house. A handful of fish and chip shops still use it. 

 It's better for a few things. Fried blue cod being one of them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, veggie oils WILL work, don’t worry.  Just not as well as animal fats.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, veggie oils WILL work, don’t worry.  Just not as well as animal fats.




 I don't think I've ever used animal fat outside if a job to cook with. 

 My mother did, memories of her pouring it into cans to reuse it. Grandad also died of a heart attack before I was born, grandma used it for everything including cooked breakfasts.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> Home made hand cut wedges experiment.
> 
> View attachment 121220
> Coated in olive oil and lemon juice plus garlic and paprika.
> 
> Lightly salted topped with aioli, Brie cheese and sweet chilli sauce. Cooked in air fryer.
> 
> Wasn't a terrible lunch.




Looks tasty.  How did the garlic mesh with the sweeter tastes of the cheese?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another thought: I mentioned omelettes?  Well, if you have a small pan, cooking rings or the like, you can use the same mix to make small egg patties,  Not only do they work great for portion control, they’re good for sandwiches, salads, and the like.  

When I make them, I usually make a batch of 8 or more, depending on how many eggs I have.  They reheat in 30sec in the microwave, and can even be frozen.

That last bit of info came in handy when eggs were so cheap, we were buying commercial boxes at Sam’s that contained several cartons, splitting them with my maternal Aunt’s household.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> Looks tasty.  How did the garlic mesh with the sweeter tastes of the cheese?




 Great, we do garlic cheesy stuffed crust pizza here. 

 And garlic bread with parmesan cheese is also a thing. 

 You get garlic bread overseas or is that an NZ thing?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> Great, we do garlic cheesy stuffed crust pizza here.
> 
> And garlic bread with parmesan cheese is also a thing.
> 
> You get garlic bread overseas or is that an NZ thing?




I love good garlic bread. And yes, we do have it here in Sweden as well.  But we tend to have garlic bread with just butter with garlic and other herbs. I don't think I have ever seen it with cheese on.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> I love good garlic bread. And yes, we do have it here in Sweden as well.  But we tend to have garlic bread with just butter with garlic and other herbs. I don't think I have ever seen it with cheese on.




 It's not common here with cheese. One if the pizza places serves it up with ciabatta bread slices toasted and you have shakers of parmesan cheese. 

You can shake the cheese on the bread, pizza, or pasta. 

 Usually it's like a baguette sliced with garlic butter is the traditional way. 

 Some places do it like a small loaf, slices or cob loaf. 

 Cheese and bacon but it comes in garlic option.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A grated parmesan is a pretty common optional addition for garlic bread,  Some will offer mozzarella, so you get something just shy of a cheese pizza,

That said, it’s usually a sliced french or italian for the bread, not a boule like that!


----------



## Zardnaar

My first ever potato bake. Uses milk and potatoes. Milk was plastic cow. 




 Before





 After with cheese and paprika added in last 15 minutes.

 Probably sex it up a bit in two days. Figure out some side dishes.

 Back to the 1980s. Timed it right that wife got home from work and had shower right as it was done. Since she skipped lunch it didn't last long.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had a bad day in the kitchen.

The plan was to make breakfast- eggs, bacon, toast and cheesy grits for the household.  That DID happen.

However, I decided to try cooking the bacon in the toaster oven on the convection setting (400degF for 9 minutes per 4-6 slices), and while the results were perfect, it set in motion dominoes that refused to stop falling.

1) I started cooking everything other than the bacon too soon.  That led to my attentions being too divided
2) I turned up my grits pot too high, so it started spattering.  
3) When I tried to turn it down, I grabbed the wrong knob and turned on the burner under the edge of my plastic cutting board.
4) When I realized that, my inarticulately profanely narrated reaction included nearly sending a paring knife into my foot as I scrambled to remove the cutting board from the heat (which, by then, I had turned off)
5) Finally tuned the grits down, but because I was steam-basting my fried eggs, the first two were now overcooked (not burnt, just solid yolks). Dad took those,
6) In the process of removing one batch of bacon from the toaster oven and putting in the next, I got distracted by the fact that I hadn’t started the toast,  “After this batch, I’ll do the bread...” and prepped the slices for insertion
7) ...at which time I realized I had overcooked the next 2 steam-basted eggs.  Those became mine.
8) got the toast in and out and started the penultimate batch of bacon- I was doing 2lbs- and realized that the THIRD pair of eggs had overcooked, though not as badly as the first two.
9) finally got to the doing the last 2 eggs while that batch was midway cooked, and  produced a FLAWLESS omelette.  (It was supposed to be scrambled.)

I took my plate and made a bacon & egg sandwich with my toast, then ate the other egg on my cheesy grits. A little cooler than I’d like, but I was hungry.

Other fun happened during cleanup, but fortunately, I was able to get all the plastic off of the burner.


----------



## Vael

Today was a big day in the kitchen, made Kluski, basically a Polish version of Gnocci, made with potato and cottage cheese. My grandma used to make it all the time, and this was my first effort at it. They turned out okay, gonna play with the ratios for next time, think I need more potato and cheese.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz I haven't had a day like that in the kitchen in a while, but I'm in something of a holding pattern cooking-wise, as my wife is fighting some sort of GI crud (which I had a much milder version of a couple days ago). It's a different sort of not-fun. At this point, I do not like cooking for just-me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t made this one myself, but a few years ago, I sent this video to some of my buddies who have occasional “wilderness weekends”.  They tried it one time, and every time since, they make at least two!


----------



## Zardnaar

Not sure if anywhere else has these.

 Kiwiana sausage rolls. Just like mum used to make.


----------



## Zaukrie

Smoked chicken thighs stuffed with ham, cheese, and mustard, wrapped in bacon, last night. Alas, most of the cheese leaked out. But it was great. Recipe from project smoke....


----------



## Zardnaar

Zaukrie said:


> Smoked chicken thighs stuffed with ham, cheese, and mustard, wrapped in bacon, last night. Alas, most of the cheese leaked out. But it was great. Recipe from project smoke....




Hard to mess up chicken and bacon.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Hard to mess up chicken and bacon.




Bacon does cover a multitude of sins, dunnit?


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Bacon does cover a multitude of sins, dunnit?




 It does. Eaten very little of it this year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Not sure if anywhere else has these.
> 
> Kiwiana sausage rolls. Just like mum used to make.
> View attachment 121354



Looks a lot like kolaches!  Very popular in parts of Texas, including our house.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is my riff on Julia Childs’ Potato & Sausage Gratin.  I used 3 cheeses instead of just Swiss, and a mix of ground meat & Louisiana hot sausage instead of polish sausage.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks a lot like kolaches!  Very popular in parts of Texas, including our house.




 Not familiar with the term.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Do you make that gratin as a main dish? Seems probable with the sausage in it. Also (for perspective) what size dish is that?


----------



## prabe

Kolaches (in Texas): from Wikipedia.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz Do you make that gratin as a main dish? Seems probable with the sausage in it. Also (for perspective) what size dish is that?



That was the entire meal.  I could easily have added some additional things.  I had toyed with putting in a layer of spinach, but passed on that, since this was a first try.

The important part: the results were universally satisfying.  Almost everyone went back for seconds!

The dish was a full size ceramic casserole/baking pan big enough to hold a full-sized turkey, ham or roast.  I had shallower pans with a similar footprint, but I wasn’t 100% sure they were deep enough to hold everything without some spilling over.

The reason for my uncertainty was I was actually stretching the recipe a bit.  The volume of the mix of sausage & ground meat was more than the recipe called for in Polish sausage, so I was also increasing everything else.

There were a couple other changes I made.  

1) I sprinkled a little raw green onion on the top layer before putting it n the oven.  Added a nice kick.

2) I did NOT peel my potatoes (little reds*) before slicing them for the pot & boiling them.  Personally, our family usually eats taters skin on, and the results- as stated- were great.

* I usually buy Yukon golds, but reds were all that were available on that particular shopping trip.  Reds are just fine for us, and I bet the originators of the recipe used something like Russets, but I suspect the golds would ge better.


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm starting to get the hang of this sourdough recipe.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Kolaches (in Texas): from Wikipedia.




Look similar to the Russian ones. Apparently our ones are via the English generations have eaten them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t generally work with breads/doughs/batters, etc.  I used to make crepes or pancakes every once in a while, but it has been so long, I’d effectively be starting from zero.

But...I..._might_ have to try this out.


----------



## Zardnaar

Danny you are better at cooking than me. What would you use this for?





Open question for anyone else. It fell off the back of a truck. I think we have a gallon of it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

From what I can read there, it would seem to be on the zesty, peppery side of dressings.

First thoughts: sandwiches, salads, and _possibly_ a marinade ingredient for chicken.   It could also be used to make a dipping sauce/condiment for things like fried potatoes or fried/raw veggies.

Mixing it with a mustard would intensify the _zing! _factor.

Mixing it with a catsup or steak sauce would tame that a bit.


----------



## prabe

I was thinking it might play as the vinegar component in some sort of pan sauce, myself. That's just a splash, though, and a maybe a small one depending on the size of your pan.


----------



## Zardnaar

It would kinda work on anything you use balsamic vinegar?


----------



## prabe

Possibly. The ingredients list "malt vinegar" so I'd keep that in mind. To an extent it'll depend on how vinegary it is.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Possibly. The ingredients list "malt vinegar" so I'd keep that in mind. To an extent it'll depend on how vinegary it is.




 Yeah we don't use vinegar much.


----------



## prabe

Then it'll probably work just fine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Balsamic vinegar s tend towards the sweet side.  Malt vinegars are more tangy- hence the Brits use fo them with Fish & chips.*  You need to take a small taste to figure out what you have there,

Perhaps I’ll join you in spirit by making a caprese style salad for dinner tonight.  Tomatoes, mozzerella, EVOO, basi, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper are the classic ingredients, and I have all of that at my disposal.  And I don’t need anything heavy...

* Damn it- haven’t had that in MONTHS!  Mouth...watering...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...amusingly, my mozzarella was nearly frozen, somehow, so I made something “in the style of” a caprese.

Instead of the mozzarella, I used raclette.  I used a basil infused EVOO instead of basil, and a white balsamic instead of dark.  I added a bunch of diced green onion. Came out tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

Just had the wife's favorite again. Spiced chicken, rice, salad, hummus. Two nights in a row had no pita so used naan. 

 Looks like I'll have to try that bottle.

 Nvrmind its for others.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Just had the wife's favorite again. Spiced chicken, rice, salad, hummus. Two nights in a row had no pita so used naan.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to try that bottle.
> 
> Nvrmind its for others.



Meaning?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried this recipe tonight:








						Stuffed Chicken Breast with Mozzarella and Spinach
					

Mozzarella Spinach Chicken Breasts — Seriously cheesy and bursting with flavors, this delicious dinner for two comes together so easy and cooks in about 30 minutes, making it perfect for a busy nig…




					www.eatwell101.com
				




I did have to make a couple changes- see below- but the overall result was happy people at the dinner table.  Very flavorful, fairly simple,  and it is flexible enough to alter for personal tastes.

The main changes I made:

1) I stretched the recipe to feed 4.

2) I used akkawi cheese instead of mozzarella.  Akkawi is an Israeli cheese that is similar to mozzarella, but is firmer and saltier, with a slightly stronger flavor.

3) I had some excess spinach, so I chiffonaded it and added it to the sauce.  I also added sliced portobello mushroom.  Buttons might have worked better, but they definitely worked.

4) the balsamic vinegar I used was a white balsamic- not as sweet as some of the darker ones.

5) I used some HUMONGOUS boneless, skinless chicken breasts.  It was what I had on hand- my aunt got them $1.40/lb at Sam’s- but _THAT_ was almost a critical error.  I understand the temptation, but smaller breasts would have been easier to cook properly- these were so big (seemingly almost turkey sized) that I was having trouble cooking them through properly.  So the next time I do this or anything like it, I’m either using smaller breasts or pounding the big ones flat.

6) I didn’t add the sauce to the breasts in pan.  Instead, I plated the breasts, deglazed the pan, and added that to the sauce pan.  _Then_ the sauce was spooned onto the breasts.  That let the color and seasoning stay on the meat.


----------



## abe ray

My take on Shepard’s pie:mash po hash!
take 1/2 pound of any kind of ground meat, 2-3 slices of any kind of cheese, 1/2 pound of mashed potatoes & 2-4 tablespoons of any kind of herbs/spices.
brown meat, drain fat into a paper towel. Add other ingredients, warm through. Serve warm in the skillet used to cook it in.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tried this recipe tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed Chicken Breast with Mozzarella and Spinach
> 
> 
> Mozzarella Spinach Chicken Breasts — Seriously cheesy and bursting with flavors, this delicious dinner for two comes together so easy and cooks in about 30 minutes, making it perfect for a busy nig…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatwell101.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to make a couple changes- see below- but the overall result was happy people at the dinner table.  Very flavorful, fairly simple,  and it is flexible enough to alter for personal tastes.




I'll have to look into akkawi cheese. I don't expect it to be cheaper, but variety-spice-life and all-a-that.

Also, I'm not surprised you had issues dealing with larger than normal (or larger than the recipe expected, at least) chicken breasts. I might be more likely to cut them into smaller pieces than to flatten them, but that's partially a preference thing and partially that I don't own a meat-pounding-tool (though I could probably use a skillet if need arises).

Also-also, I'm all about making the sauce in the pan with the meat out of it. It's even how I do sawmill gravy (I gather that's at least not universal).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I'll have to look into akkawi cheese. I don't expect it to be cheaper, but variety-spice-life and all-a-that.
> 
> Also, I'm not surprised you had issues dealing with larger than normal (or larger than the recipe expected, at least) chicken breasts. I might be more likely to cut them into smaller pieces than to flatten them, but that's partially a preference thing and partially that I don't own a meat-pounding-tool (though I could probably use a skillet if need arises).
> 
> Also-also, I'm all about making the sauce in the pan with the meat out of it. It's even how I do sawmill gravy (I gather that's at least not universal).



It was more the thickness than anything else that caused the potential issue.  As I finished pan frying one side,  I could see inside the pocket where the spinach and cheese was nestled and perceive that some of the chicken was still not done cooking.  I started worrying that the outside would be overcooked while the middle would still be underdone.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was more the thickness than anything else that caused the potential issue.  As I finished pan frying one side,  I could see inside the pocket where the spinach and cheese was nestled and perceive that some of the chicken was still not done cooking.  I started worrying that the outside would be overcooked while the middle would still be underdone.




These are stuffed (I really need to look at recipes before talking about them )? Then I guess I probably would have tossed the breasts into an oven to finish cooking while I made the sauce in the pan. That's what I normally do with pork chops (especially thicker ones) or boneless chicken (I prefer thighs, because they're more forgiving).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> These are stuffed (I really need to look at recipes before talking about them )? Then I guess I probably would have tossed the breasts into an oven to finish cooking while I made the sauce in the pan. That's what I normally do with pork chops (especially thicker ones) or boneless chicken (I prefer thighs, because they're more forgiving).



Yeah, stuffed.
And sometimes, I do just as you say you do.  But my oven was already full of something else, so it was absolutely not an option.


----------



## prabe

Yeah. It's easy to suggest, but it's easy to have all the ovens full. It's one of the reasons I'm glad this house came with a double oven.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Might give this a try.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I might also try their egg trick the next time I make avgolemono.  I have usually made mine more traditionally, and like they say, adding the egg can be a time of uncertainty.  Their trick looks more foolproof.


----------



## prabe

The upside to recipes from America's Test Kitchen (or the associated magazines) is that the recipes are very likely to work. They did go through a stretch a few years ago when it seemed there wasn't any recipe they couldn't make more complicated (either by adding steps or by adding very specific ingredients) but it looks as though they're mostly past that, and I'm glad I re-started the magazines. I also tend to treat their recipes as starting points and adjust, but that's in the nature of cooking and recipes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, I‘m mainly looking for tricks and techniques from ATK, etc., more than actual recipes.  I want to improve what I do, not necessarily change what I do.  ATK vids can show me what steps are tripping me up.

Their duck-fat roasted potatoes is a killer.  The main things I change are:

1) I use bacon or beef fat instead of duck fat (can’t find duck fat easily).  I tried veggie oils, and for whatever reason, they don’t work nearly as well.

2) I use slightly different seasoning

3) I use mini Yukon golds and don’t peel them.





__





						Duck Fat-Roasted Potatoes | Cook's Illustrated
					

<p>For the crispest, most flavorful roasted potatoes, rethink the fat.</p>




					www.cooksillustrated.com


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, I‘m mainly looking for tricks and techniques from ATK, etc., more than actual recipes.  I want to improve what I do, not necessarily change what I do.  ATK vids can show me what steps are tripping me up.
> 
> Their duck-fat roasted potatoes is a killer.  The main things I change are:
> 
> 1) I use bacon or beef fat instead of duck fat (can’t find duck fat easily).  I tried veggie oils, and for whatever reason, they don’t work nearly as well.
> 
> 2) I use slightly different seasoning
> 
> 3) I use mini Yukon golds and don’t peel them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Fat-Roasted Potatoes | Cook's Illustrated
> 
> 
> <p>For the crispest, most flavorful roasted potatoes, rethink the fat.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cooksillustrated.com




I roast potatoes a little differently from that, but that's a pretty solid-looking recipe. We could find duck fat in stores around here, pre-pandemic, but we're in the megalopolis, right between DC and Baltimore, so things are easy for us to find, most of the time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I roast potatoes a little differently from that, but that's a pretty solid-looking recipe. We could find duck fat in stores around here, pre-pandemic, but we're in the megalopolis, right between DC and Baltimore, so things are easy for us to find, most of the time.



I’m in the D/FW Metroplex- not exactly small town America.  It’s here...somewhere.  Just never seen it.

FWIW, I, too, have other tater recipes.  But that one has repeatedly proven itself.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m in the D/FW Metroplex- not exactly small town America.  It’s here...somewhere.  Just never seen it.
> 
> FWIW, I, too, have other tater recipes.  But that one has repeatedly proven itself.




I knew you were in Texas--or I thought I did--but Texas covers a lot of ground, and I didn't want to presume you were in urban Texas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As the lockdown continues, I’ve been uncovering and using all kinds of treasures I’ve found in the pantry.  Tonight, it was some kind of foo-foo BBQ sauces and a jar of bourbon peaches.

The BBQ sauces were very tasty, though a little thinner than I prefer.  Overall, I’d consider getting them again...if I can find them.  But they’re not so good they I’m going on an intense hunt.

The bourbon peaches, OTOH, were _perfection_.  I’m not a fan of peaches- they’re OK, but nothing I seek out- and I tried them on som vanilla ice cream with pecan halves.  The blend was spot on.  You could taste the bourbon, but it didn’t dominate.  The peaches remained the main flavor note.  I would definitely buy them again for myself or as a good food gift.

Unfortunately...They’re labeled as being from a small town in TX that isn’t far from me, but I have no recollection of visiting.  The “Farm Made Products” on the label doesn’t seem to actually be a brand name.  IOW, I may not be able to find these things again without going on a road trip.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I tried my freebie garlic scapes today.

I cut off the head and 1/4in of the base, discarding them.  I then sliced it into little rounds, like I’d do with green onions.

I tasted one raw- it was mildly garlicky with a finishing flavor & spiciness that reminded me of green bell pepper.

I then incorporated some into an omelette.  The flavor was not much altered by cooking, and worked well in the dish.  That bell pepper flavor could come in handy if you‘re cooking for people who have issues with that veg, like my parents.*

I noticed one other thing: scapes have a texture more like asparagus than green onion, so they retained a certain firm crunchiness when cooked.  

I don’t think I’ll be buying lots of them in the future, but I will be buying SOME.  They’re a nice change of pace.  I think you could use them in place of- or along with- green onions, asparagus, or possibly even green beans for many recipes.



 * It’s not the heat they can’t take, it’s something about the pepper itself that upsets their stomachs.  Whatever that is thankfully passed me by.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The missing ingredient in every recipe book - BBC Reel
					

All our recipe books are missing one crucial ingredient. We may not notice it now, but if astronauts were to one day take our recipe books and a set of scales with them to Mars or the Moon, they would immediately have a problem.   Physicist Helen Czerski explores the fascinating physics that...




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

By sheer random luck, I managed to get a lead on those bourbon peaches I was talking about earlier.  I couldn’t remember the city listed on the label, so I looked it up again.  And there in the corner of a thumbnail was a picture from my local Farmers’ Market from 2015 was a familiar looking jar.  The label had different fonts, but the info was the same.  

It’s still a mystery as to WHO sold it to me, but now I know WHERE I bought it.  Now I just have to check out the various sellers.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> By sheer random luck, I managed to get a lead on those bourbon peaches I was talking about earlier.  I couldn’t remember the city listed on the label, so I looked it up again.  And there in the corner of a thumbnail was a picture from my local Farmers’ Market from 2015 was a familiar looking jar.  The label had different fonts, but the info was the same.
> 
> It’s still a mystery as to WHO sold it to me, but now I know WHERE I bought it.  Now I just have to check out the various sellers.




There are worse fates than wandering a farmers' market. There might be operational differences, for contagion safety, but it should still be more pleasant than a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> There are worse fates than wandering a farmers' market. There might be operational differences, for contagion safety, but it should still be more pleasant than a sharp stick in the eye.



On the one hand, I hate getting up in the actual mornings of my Saturdays, but on the other, I’ve found so many yummy things to eat!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the one hand, I hate getting up in the actual mornings of my Saturdays, but on the other, I’ve found so many yummy things to eat!




I hate ambivalence, but part of me likes it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dessert last night:

Vanilla ice cream topped with pecans and the aforementioned bourbon peaches


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner was tilapia crusted with ritz crackers, pecans, and parrano cheese, served with California mix veggies and homemade tartar sauce.  The fillets were cooked on a bed of onions, which caramelized nicely.

Before:


After:


----------



## prabe

Very nice.


----------



## Vael

I made pretzels this week, the first batch, the oven wasn't quite hot enough, so they expanded into buns. The second tray turned out a lot better, got the nice dark color and shape to stay.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love a good ham & Swiss on pretzel bread.  One of the best iterations of that sandwich there is, IMHO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A couple nights ago, I got some white beans and some red beans out of our freezer to eat as sides to things like some rotisserie chicken and some ham steaks- all supplied by relatives, so no cooking for me to do!

The guy who cooked the beans gave us a batch of tasty but soupy reds.  I didn’t notice until my “beanberg” had been fully reheated in the microwave.  I hadn’t planned on eating the beans with rice, so I didn’t cook any, which meant I was looking at a quarter dark chicken afloat in a sea of red bean “soup”.

Now, sometimes, when we have beans, we’ll have some buttered bread or toast, but I didn’t want to do that either...but I had just picked up a big cornbread from a local grocery’s bakery and thought...what the heck.  Warmed a wedge of the cornbread in the toaster oven, buttering it immediately after it came out,  Then I just plopped it in the Sea of Beans alongside Chickenleg Island, letting it soak up some of the liquid.

Gotta say, even though it’s not traditional creole, using the cornbread as a sop was damn good.  Never did it before, but I’ve since done it a second time, and intend to try it with the white beans next.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A couple nights ago, I got some white beans and some red beans out of our freezer to eat as sides to things like some rotisserie chicken and some ham steaks- all supplied by relatives, so no cooking for me to do!
> 
> The guy who cooked the beans gave us a batch of tasty but soupy reds.  I didn’t notice until my “beanberg” had been fully reheated in the microwave.  I hadn’t planned on eating the beans with rice, so I didn’t cook any, which meant I was looking at a quarter dark chicken afloat in a sea of red bean “soup”.
> 
> Now, sometimes, when we have beans, we’ll have some buttered bread or toast, but I didn’t want to do that either...but I had just picked up a big cornbread from a local grocery’s bakery and thought...what the heck.  Warmed a wedge of the cornbread in the toaster oven, buttering it immediately after it came out,  Then I just plopped it in the Sea of Beans alongside Chickenleg Island, letting it soak up some of the liquid.
> 
> Gotta say, even though it’s not traditional creole, using the cornbread as a sop was damn good.  Never did it before, but I’ve since done it a second time, and intend to try it with the white beans next.




I use dried beans to make soups, one pound of beans at a time (because that's the recipes I have, and they're plenty for my wife and me). I'm getting the itch to do that again.

As to the cornbread thing--first, I like cornbread, and being from Maryland I'm see the appeal of the entire spectrum of sweetness; second, even if it's not the most-traditional accompaniment for the beans you had, it shows up in enough cuisines for that to be a hint that it'll probably work; third, "authentic" only matters as much as you want it to (not that you were implying anything else, of course).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Authentic matters to me...when I want authenticity.  Because I _like_ experimentation...and fusion cuisine as well.


----------



## prabe

I'm with you. I'm beyond pleased that (for example) there's a really good and really authentic Indian restaurant nearby. I'm perfectly happy to pilfer from their cuisine for my own cooking, with the full understanding of what I'm doing (at least the pilfering; there are times when my cooking is a W.A.G.). My wife has a recipe for a very simple curry that she got from an Indian friend when she was in grad school, and I've cooked it more or less as-is, and I've riffed on it a bit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not my picture:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Back to this...


prabe said:


> I use dried beans to make soups, one pound of beans at a time (because that's the recipes I have, and they're plenty for my wife and me). I'm getting the itch to do that again.




While I do like bean soups, in creole cooking, you're more likely to find beans cooked to a creamy consistency.  The trick is, as they cook and start to soften, crush _some_ of the beans against the side of the pot and continue to reduce the liquid over low heat.  This releases their inner contents out into the liquid where they will thicken the broth into a creamy texture.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I do like bean soups, in creole cooking, you're more likely to find beans cooked to a creamy consistency.  The trick is, as they cook and start to soften, crush _some_ of the beans against the side of the pot and continue to reduce the liquid over low heat.  This releases their inner contents out into the liquid where they will thicken the broth into a creamy texture.




I use a potato masher, closer to the end than it sounds as though you're describing, to a similar end--the soups I make are more like stews, and I like the thicker texture. I also do the long part of the cooking (the bit after the beans go in) in the oven. There are things my radiant cook top does pretty well, but low-and-slow is ... not playing to its strengths.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Huh.  Never did one in the oven, really.

I recently watched a couple of videos in doing chicken soup in a pressure cooker- including one from ATK- and I’m really going to have to give it a go.  That’s one of those comfort foods I haven’t mastered to my personal satisfaction- especially with the clari of broth- and the pressure cooker recipes look nearly foolproof.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Huh.  Never did one in the oven, really.
> 
> I recently watched a couple of videos in doing chicken soup in a pressure cooker- including one from ATK- and I’m really going to have to give it a go.  That’s one of those comfort foods I haven’t mastered to my personal satisfaction- especially with the clari of broth- and the pressure cooker recipes look nearly foolproof.




I don't own a pressure cooker at this point. In principle I'm willing to be convinced, but I'm neither running into the sorts of problems it solves nor sure where I'd store it. I do stew-type soups (mostly bean stews and chilis) in the oven, simply because the oven is better at maintaining a constant low temperature. Pot roasts and baked beans, too, for the same reason.

The only chicken soup I make (and it's been a while since I've made it) is one that's a riff on a beer and onion soup recipe. The major logistical hurdle for that beer is that it requires one 12-oz. bottle of beer, and my wife and I are both beer nerds and we consume beer in twos. I suppose we could double the recipe, but that'd be *a lot of soup*.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gotta say, even though it’s not traditional creole, using the cornbread as a sop was damn good.  Never did it before, but I’ve since done it a second time, and intend to try it with the white beans next.




Cornbread as a sop has been a regular thing for me with chili for a couple of decades now.  

I have found changes in cooking in the age of covid... specifically, a significant reduction in our food waste has been a practical upshot of the whole thing.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I recently watched a couple of videos in doing chicken soup in a pressure cooker- including one from ATK- and I’m really going to have to give it a go.




Weird.  I mean, ATK also tells us that a decent chicken broth only takes two hours normally.  How much can you actually save with a pressure cooker.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I don't own a pressure cooker at this point. In principle I'm willing to be convinced, but I'm neither running into the sorts of problems it solves nor sure where I'd store it. I do stew-type soups (mostly bean stews and chilis) in the oven, simply because the oven is better at maintaining a constant low temperature. Pot roasts and baked beans, too, for the same reason.
> 
> The only chicken soup I make (and it's been a while since I've made it) is one that's a riff on a beer and onion soup recipe. The major logistical hurdle for that beer is that it requires one 12-oz. bottle of beer, and my wife and I are both beer nerds and we consume beer in twos. I suppose we could double the recipe, but that'd be *a lot of soup*.



Pressure cookers can do certain things much more quickly than other cooking tools, sometimes shaving hours off of a recipe.  That could transform a once in a while dish to a week night fave.  Low & slow can become low and reasonably quick.

For similar reasons, they‘re also good for making stocks or similar dishes when you’re using bone-in meats.  They’ll extract more flavor from the meat, bones and connective tissues than conventional means- again, in less time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Weird.  I mean, ATK also tells us that a decent chicken broth only takes two hours normally.  How much can you actually save with a pressure cooker.




They did scratch chicken noodle soup in right around *20 minutes*.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did the cornbread sop with white beans.  Good, but not good as with the red beans.


----------



## Vael

Pressure cooking is how we now make our beans. We still do an overnight soak, but after many failures slow cooking them (getting either beans that were too mushy or too hard), the pressure cooker gives us the best consistency.

So, I lost my job in the pandemic, and have been thinking about selling baked goods on the side as a way to make a little cash, and if it takes off ...

And, I'd mentionned before I wanted to take another crack at Pâte à Choux (choux pastry) ... so I made Cream Puffs and Éclairs. Obviously, I need to work on consistent sizing and clean piping if I'm to sell these, but after the spectacular failure that was my last effort, I'm pretty darned pleased with these.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorry to hear about the job.

Bright side: your pastry looks tasty!  I’m from NOLA, but haven’t lived there for most of my life.  And with Katrina forcing most of my family to relocate, I haven’t been back in years.

One of the things I miss most is the baked goods & pastry.  NOLA was riddled with bakeries.  One fave were the chocolate éclairs, and few places outside of Louisiana do them the way they were done there: with chocolate- not vanilla- filling.

I don’t know what it’s like where you are, but if you’re one of the few-or only- bakers doing a chocolate filled chocolate éclair, it could be something that makes your products stand out from the crowd!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A couple days ago, I cooked omelettes with a side of butter-sautéed zucchini & onions.  The side dish was, unfortunately, under seasoned, so I had plenty of leftovers. 

Today, I was looking to have a light lunch, and I remembered the zucch...and had an idea.  I dished some into a bowl with a little more butter and zapped them in the microwave for 60-90sec.  Then I shredded three pieces of the thinly sliced Genoa salami I had just gotten yesterday, and popped it all in the mic for another 30sec.

A little twist of freshly ground pepper and a quick stir...

All the issues with my veg being under seasoned disappeared.  It was actually quite tasty.  It wasn’t pretty, though.  It looked exactly like what it is: something a bachelor threw together._  But it was good._

I’ll probably do this combo again to work on finishing the leftovers, but I‘m not sure what to do with what I learned today.  I mean, I don’t know if I could serve this as an intentional dish in the future, tasty though it was.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s rotisserie chicken drizzled with mesquite smoked olive oil, served with a side of diced Yukon golds baked with butter, chives, parsley, black pepper, salt, and shredded truffle gouda.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s rotisserie chicken drizzled with mesquite smoked olive oil, served with a side of diced Yukon golds baked with butter, chives, parsley, black pepper, salt, and shredded truffle gouda.




Clearly you came into some truffle gouda. I can see how it would play nicely, here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes, yes I did.  Bought a huge freaking wedge of it and have been gluttonizing the thing all week.   The potatoes forced me to share...some of it.


----------



## Zardnaar

We had a cold snap here -12, -8 type cold.

Friday night bring a plate.





Two breads, chilli cauliflower cheese, lasagne, potato something, pasta salad,  garlic bread.

What's a salad?

Our plate was an apple crumble for desert with French vanilla icecream.

And a boring breakfast





Got sick of oats in lockdown but now it's cold hit oats not bad. Fruit salad, pear, peach, cherry, grape, pineapple on corn flakes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Large piles of rice, pasta, cereal and milk powder to use up. Made a potato bake with left over bits and pieces.





Very rarely eat pork or sausages but it's been sub zero here.





Plated with pigs in blankets (sausages in bread). Grilled onions, US ketchup, sweet chilli sauce.

Carb overload.

 Any suggestions for 20kg (44 pounds approx)odd of rice to use up over the next year?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rice?

One of the great things about rice is it is something you can store it up to 30 years, given the right containers, temp & humidity.  So you’ve got that advantage working for you.

And since most rice is (relatively) mild in flavor, it’s a perfect flavor delivery system and bulk additive for all kinds of cuisines, in all kinds of dishes, from appetizers to main courses, to sides to desserts.

(Of course, not every rice works for every purpose.)

In my home cuisine (Creole/Cajun), rice is commonly paired with beans & gumbos, and sometimes, we just serve it with butter.  It is also the basis for jambalaya, which itself is very similar to African jollof.  (Probably evolved from it.).

The southern staple of beef pot roast in a brown gravy is most commonly served with mashed potatoes (typically with the same brown gravy), but it works just as well with rice.

Sometimes, I eat a little rice I prepare sort of sushi style (it’s not actual sushi rice), flavored with a little vinegar, sugar soy sauce and green onion as a light meal or side.

The Spanish have paella.  Risottos come in all kinds of flavors.  Stir fries are similarly flexible.

Rice is a common ingredient in stuffed peppers all around the world.

Rice is a perfectly acceptable substitute for noodles in many soups, especially chicken soups.  Around here, you sometimes find a Mexican chicken soup with avocados and rice instead of the usual tortilla soup.

Rice puddings are tasty, if you like that kind of thing.  (I do.)  Rice cakes are an option.

I’m planning in learning how to make turmeric butter rice...which is almost as simple as it’s name.  This also intrigues me:








						Persian Rice with Golden Crust
					

Tah-dig is the Persian word for the crunchy layer of rice that forms on the bottom of the pan. We think it tastes fantastic.




					www.epicurious.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Yeah I'm a fan of Arabic)Persian rice dishes. Preaching to the converted there. 

 Wife's not a fan of gumbo, she didn't like it that much when I bought it from the expat shop here. 

 She likes Indian so thinking of doing some if those dishes. Generally she also likes Turkish/middle eastern food as long as it's not to spicy. 

 I'm happy eating a hot Vindaloo.

Guess who has to eat most of this?





 Pasta, rice, suger, flour etc. That's only some of the emergency supply. She'll eat it if she has to. Otherwise it can be hard lol.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve almost never used milk powder, but I was watching something with a celebrity chef- Alton Brown, maybe- where it was crucial.

If I can find it, I’ll post it.

Remembered & found it!  It’s his recipe for cocoa powder.  He hasn’t changed it much over the past decade or so, but crucially, he actually toasts the milk powder these days.








						Hot Cocoa: Reloaded
					

Get Hot Cocoa: Reloaded Recipe from Cooking Channel




					www.cookingchanneltv.com


----------



## prabe

My wife uses milk powder as part of making yogurt. I think I've seen Alton Brown use it in instant cocoa mix or maybe his pre-mix pancake mix (where he mixes dry ingredients ahead of time).


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve almost never used milk powder, but I was watching something with a celebrity chef- Alton Brown, maybe- where it was crucial.
> 
> If I can find it, I’ll post it.
> 
> Remembered & found it!  It’s his recipe for cocoa powder.  He hasn’t changed it much over the past decade or so, but crucially, he actually toasts the milk powder these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Cocoa: Reloaded
> 
> 
> Get Hot Cocoa: Reloaded Recipe from Cooking Channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cookingchanneltv.com




 Made up a litre last night. Used it in the potato bake and a hot chocolate. 3 teaspoons of hot chocolate, 1 of coffee.

 Wife won't drink it but oh well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I made a nifty casserole tonight: rotini pasta, Ground beef, Louisiana hot sausage, onions, portobello mushrooms garlic, spinach, 3 kinds of diced tomatoes (2 fresh, 1 canned), fresh parsley, oregano, chives, mozzarella, akkawi, crushed Ritz crackers and a tomato sauce from William Sonoma.

The results were pretty good, but there were things that could be improved:.

1) as commonly happens when I experiment, I under seasoned things a bit because most of the people in the house can’t handle a lot of spice.  So I erred on the light side.  Most of the seasoning came from the sausage and the sauce, but with a 1lb to 3lb sausage to ground beef ratio, it just wasn’t enough.  Still, it was tasty, and that’s the most important part.

2) Akkawi is a lot like a firmer, stringer flavored mozzarella, but it doesn’t melt nearly as well.  Instead of becoming a gooey topping embedded with crunchy crackers, it formed cheesy-armored rectangles.  So next time, the akkawi will be shredded or diced instead of merely sliced.  In addition, I think the addition of a good Parmesan could add some nice complexity of flavor.

3) it was VERY awkward to plate.  All those ingredients combined into a dense, deep casserole that tried to disintegrate as soon as it left the confines of the pan.  I could probably have better results using at least 1lb less ground beef.  I might also try to combine the sauce and some other ingredients in such a way as to actually bind  with the beef.  And using a lasagna-style pasta might help as well.


----------



## prabe

That sounds good. I wonder if even swapping the rotini for something like farfalle (bowties) would make for more stability, if you didn't have (or want to use) lasagna.

Also, I feel you on cooking for someone with a different sensitivity/preference for heat. I'm not a masochist about it, but I like a fair bit of heat; my wife is much more sensitive. Often, I'll be wishing for a little more zip while she's just about at her limit. I could season my own stuff at the table, but I kinda don't like seasoning at the table (which I realize is me).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tomorrow, I’m not so much cooking as getting some stuff to assemble food (bagels & shmears), as well as some good old Louisiana-style fried seafood from a place that does it right...so I don’t have to.

Getting the bagels because Mom asked for some lox, and where there’s LoS, there must be something to eat it on/in/with.  Since a good bagel is classic AND something mom likes, the choice was simple.  But everyone ate the bagels with other stuff before I got to the salmon, so I need to get more.

We’re getting the seafood to celebrate Father’s Day- Dad mentioned in passing he hadn’t had an oyster po-boy in a while.  Easy enough to make happen...except the place I’m going isn’t open on Sunday.  And getting it tomorrow means I‘ll avoid the Saturday lunch rush.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good thing I went today- Dad’s oyster poboy contained the last oysters they had!   Their next shipment comes in some time tomorrow.  I might have walked in to find they had _none._

(And yes, he made it disappear like a magic trick.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good thing I went today- Dad’s oyster poboy contained the last oysters they had!   Their next shipment comes in some time tomorrow.  I might have walked in to find they had _none._
> 
> (And yes, he made it disappear like a magic trick.)




 Would it make you cry to learn you can get lobster, oysters, mussels off the rocks here? 

 Problem was I don't like seafood espicially shellfish. Varies a bit depending on what's on any particular beach.


 Used to collect Paua (Abalone), oysters, mussels as a kid. Bleah. Sisters partner had wetsuit and diving gear. 

 Went hungry more than once when dinner was seafood pizza or lobster.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Would it make you cry to learn you can get lobster, oysters, mussels off the rocks here?
> 
> Problem was I don't like seafood espicially shellfish. Varies a bit depending on what's on any particular beach.
> 
> 
> Used to collect Paua (Abalone), oysters, mussels as a kid. Bleah. Sisters partner had wetsuit and diving gear.
> 
> Went hungry more than once when dinner was seafood pizza or lobster.



Cry?  Nah.  Despite being a seafood lover, I’ve spent most of my life faaaaaaaar from the water.  I’m used to not necessarily having what I wan’t.

But jealous?  YES!


----------



## Zardnaar

I eat vegetarian over fish. Good beaches locally, lagoon and beach 10-15 minutes away.

Just couldn't get into it. Piece of fried battered blue cod/sole or hoki once in a blue moon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I eat vegetarian over fish. Good beaches locally, lagoon and beach 10-15 minutes away.
> 
> Just couldn't get into it. Piece of fried battered blue cod/sole or hoki once in a blue moon.



No shame in that.

My paternal grandfather, despite being a native, lifelong New Orleanean, didn’t particularly care for seafood himself.  He preferred a Louisiana-style meat & potatoes diet.

His one exception was oysters on the half shell, which he and his best friend could suck them down in heroic portions.  They once got kicked out of an all-you-can-eat seafood bar for depleting the kitchen’s supply.  “Your meals are free, but you gotta go now...and don’t come back.”


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No shame in that.
> 
> My paternal grandfather, despite being a native, lifelong New Orleanean, didn’t particularly care for seafood himself.  He preferred a Louisiana-style meat & potatoes diet.
> 
> His one exception was oysters on the half shell, which he and his best friend could suck them down in heroic portions.  They once got kicked out of an all-you-can-eat seafood bar for depleting the kitchen’s supply.  “Your meals are free, but you gotta go now...and don’t come back.”




Oysters stupidly expensive here. Fish and Chip shops sometimes sell them. 

 Hard pressed to find them that's easy to get to now. 

 Families from the Marlborough sounds, used to be remote so could find them late 90s but Airbnb/tourism ruined it. 

 School trips to beach Maori friend ate shellfish raw straight off the rocks. Fresh I suppose.

28 second mark used to fish off the jetty. Native Bush covered hills, ocean. 


 Scramble along the rocks and see what you find.


----------



## trappedslider

so, I made the nuka-cola recipe from the Fallout cookbook, and well i found it to be bland. The Nuka-cola bbq sauce however is good and i'll be using it for my july 4th cooking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In other “news”, the lady selling the bourbon peaches was back at the Farmers’ Market for the first time since the pandemic erupted.  She had ‘em, I bought ‘em.

Good thing, too, ‘cause I finished off the last of the jar I had.  Up to this point, I’d just put them on the ice cream with pecans and dig in.  This time, however, I added chocolate syrup to the mix.

The sundaes without chocolate were damn good.  Adding the chocolate?  Well, it definitely didn’t ruin it!  I can’t say which way I preferred it.    It was interesting how the chocolate brought out some of the smokier flavors in the bourbon, but also muted the peaches a little.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In other “news”, the lady selling the bourbon peaches was back at the Farmers’ Market for the first time since the pandemic erupted.  She had ‘em, I bought ‘em.
> 
> Good thing, too, ‘cause I finished off the last of the jar I had.  Up to this point, I’d just put them on the ice cream with pecans and dig in.  This time, however, I added chocolate syrup to the mix.
> 
> The sundaes without chocolate were damn good.  Adding the chocolate?  Well, ir definitely didn’t ruin it!  I can’t say which way I preferred it.    It was interesting how the chocolate brought out some of the smokier flavors in the bourbon, but also muted the peaches a little.




Sounds like a different sort of good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Sounds like a different sort of good.



It really was. 

The version sans chocolate was lighter.  More...refreshing.

Adding the chocolate seemed more serious.  Richer.  More...decadent?  I imagine a ”chefier“ cook who liked _dark_ chocolate could take this in a truly standout dessert.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sausage stroganoff for dinner tonight:








Spoiler: Recipe



Ingredients:

1 box Pasta
olive oil
2 lb Sausage, cut into medallions (I used a simple, smoked country sausage)
1 package medium Portobello mushrooms, sliced
1 medium Yellow onion, diced
1 bunch Green onion, sliced relatively thin
1 bulb of garlic, cleaned, crushed & gross chopped
1 lg Jalapeño, as finely chopped as possible*
1/2 bunch of fresh parsley 
1 lg tablespoon dried parsley 
1 can beef broth
1 can cream of mushrooms soup
1/3 container Sour cream
1.5 tablespoon Paprika 
Salt & Black pepper to taste 


Cooking Gear:
Stock pot
Spider or Lg slotted spoon
6qt or bigger straight-sided sauté pan or Dutch oven
Lg spoon
3-4 small mixing bowls
small spatula or spurtle 


After slicing your ingredients, you can set them aside in bowls for control: 1 with the onions, garlic & pepper; 1 with the sausage, one with the mushrooms.  (The rest can simply wait on the cutting board.)

Coat bottom of the sauté pan/Dutch oven with a thin layer of olive oil.  Sauté your sausage medallions over medium heat, stirring occasionally until you get a little color on them and some browning on your pot.  Remove the medallions and deglaze the pan with @1/4 of beef broth.

Start boiling your pasta in the stock pot.  Monitor this carefully so as not to over or undercook the pasta.  When it’s cooked, use your spider or slotted spoon to remove it from the pot into one of the mixing bowls- the timing is such that one WILL be empty.

Sauté the mix of onions, garlic and jalapeño over medium heat until they start to soften and there is more browning in your pan.  Deglaze with 1/4 of beef broth again and add mushrooms, cooking until they start to soften.  Add the parsley, then return the sausage to the pan.  

Mix quickly, then add cream of mushroom soup. Use the last of your beef broth and your spatula to rinse out the soup can, and add that to the pan.  Add the paprika and  1/3 container of sour cream to the pan, then give the pot a thorough mixing.  

Taste and season with salt & pepper.  

Add the pasta to the sauté pan with all the other ingredients.   Gently mix it in so that it will all be coated with sauce, but the pasta won’t be broken.  

Remove from heat and let stand a few minutes, then plate.





* the finer the chop, the more evenly the jalapeño’s flavor and heat will be distributed.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sausage stroganoff for dinner tonight:




That's going to be ... there's a type of sausage you use that I gather is similar to andouille, but isn't andouille and it's fallen out of my head. Looks really good. I'm not a big fan of mushrooms, but I'll cope if it's Stroganoff.

Our dinner tonight was variant sawmill gravy (made with chorizo, with sauteed onion and bell pepper) on pita bread. Not as involved as Stroganoff, but tasty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> That's going to be ... there's a type of sausage you use that I gather is similar to andouille, but isn't andouille and it's fallen out of my head. Looks really good. I'm not a big fan of mushrooms, but I'll cope if it's Stroganoff.
> 
> Our dinner tonight was variant sawmill gravy (made with chorizo, with sauteed onion and bell pepper) on pita bread. Not as involved as Stroganoff, but tasty.



I just used a simple smoked country sausage for this.  People were scared when I said there was a jalapeño in there, but I diced it so finely, it’s heat and flavor were well distributed.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just used a simple smoked country sausage for this.  People were scared when I said there was a jalapeño in there, but I diced it so finely, it’s heat and flavor were well distributed.




Fair enough. You use enough of that other sausage that I just presumed. Sorry. (Also, please refresh my memory?)

Also, worried about one jalapeño in a batch of Stroganoff? That sounds like some of my middle-age or older whitebread relatives. ;-)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Fair enough. You use enough of that other sausage that I just presumed. Sorry. (Also, please refresh my memory?)



I use a variety of sausages in my cooking, including a Louisiana hot sausage.   (FWIW, I edited in the recipe in the original Stroganoff post!)

News flash: I love sausage!  Unfortunately I love it a lot more than anyone else in the family, so I can only get certain ones when dining out.



> Also, worried about one jalapeño in a batch of Stroganoff? That sounds like some of my middle-age or older whitebread relatives. ;-)



While I have a respectable heat tolerance, I’m currently unique in the house in that regard.  Our houseguest is an Irish American stereotype, my Dad has never been big on heat (always got mild Popeye’s chicken), and a thrush infection killed Mom’s heat tolerance a few years ago.

It WAS the biggest, fattest jalapeño I could find, though.  But I diced it as finely as I could in order to distribute the pepper’s flavor and heat as evenly as possible.  Old chef’s trick I learned a long time ago, but strongly reinforced in an episode of Anthony Bourdain’s _No Reservations._

Whatever the seasoning or ingredient, that superfine distribution prevents big chunks of it from landing on your tongue.  That leads to subtlety of flavor with most things, but with peppers, it also means nobody gets a sudden rude surprise.  That also means- as Bourdain’s guest pointed out- you can use MORE of the peppers, emphasizing their flavor over the impact of their heat.

The reverse being true as well, of course, is why so many chefs use big flaky kosher or sea salt for finishing or as a table seasoning.  Big flakes = big flavor impact.  The same principle applies in things like Indian cuisine, where some spices are barely processed before inclusion in a dish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a rib roast & baked some diced baby Yukon golds to go with it, along with some leftover collard greens.  Because I forgot to label its mass when I put it in the freezer, I had to guess its size, so it undercooked just a mite.  Brightside: that means it won’t be OVERcooked when the leftovers are reheated.  There’s five 1” thick boneless ribeye steaks in my fridge now, plus a decent sized slab of beef ribs.

Hmmm...if Dad doesn’t go caveman on those ribs, I might use them to make a stew or some such...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I was cleaning up after my rib roast last night, I noticed a pool of grease under the roasting pan.  I assumed I had just been extra clumsy transferring the meat from the pan to the cutting board.  I had a lot of other dishes to do, so I didn’t get to cleaning that pan last night,  

So I thought nothing of it when I set it to soak today.  Well, I just noticed a puddle of soapy water on the floor next to where the pan was soaking.  At first, I thought I had merely continued in my clumsinesss and not noticed me splashing when I poured.  So I toweled it up, and put the towel in the laundry room.

...only to be told I missed a lot.  Sure enough, there was another puddle,

My big, deep Le Creuset ceramic roasting pan had an 8” long hairline crack that was seeping.  Doubly irritating, it was mom scored for $50 in a clearance sale.

*A moment of silence.*


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz That's a bummer. You can get replacements for not-crazy amounts of money (Calphalon make a nice one for ~$100, IIRC), but it sounds like a bit of a mess in the present.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I don’t know that I NEED to.  I have a lot of pots.  And while that one was damn convenient, I have reasonable substitutes...some of which I haven’t used since I bought them,


----------



## prabe

There's definitely something to be said for using what you have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In other news, I’m finding the toaster oven’s Bagel settings does a decent job of reheating leftovers at a decent speed without overcooking. My slab of leftover rare rib roast came out medium rare.

Also, tried mixing the creamy horseradish spread with Lebanese garlic sauce. This is a winning combination.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz That looks like a substantial and tasty meal. We use our toaster oven a lot, and we've also found that the bagel setting works well--though we tend to use it for English muffins.


----------



## Zardnaar

Very rarely cook steak, that's a treat for a dine out meal. 

 Dinner tonight was nothing to exciting. Cold winter this year so potatoe bake, sausages, spaghetti.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ribs from the rib roast in a diced tomato sauce:

Cubed rib roast stir fry


----------



## Sacrosanct

Doctor said I can't have any grains or legumes or carbs or sugar for a month (in addition to my wheat and dairy allergies.). So got creative.  Using chia seeds for chocolate pudding and coconut milk instead of dairy. Zoodles (zuchinni noodles) instead of pasta. Sweet potato cakes, and Thai food. 
 Stuff like that. 

Have to say I'm super pleasantly surprised. It all turned out really good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sacrosanct said:


> Doctor said I can't have any grains or legumes or carbs or sugar for a month (in addition to my wheat and dairy allergies.). So got creative.  Using chia seeds for woukd chocolate pudding and coconut milk instead of dairy. Zoodles (zuchinni noodles) instead of pasta. Sweet potato cakes, and Thai food.
> Stuff like that.
> 
> Have to say I'm super pleasantly surprised. It all turned out really good.




 Think I would starve with no carbs. 

 D&D night think we're having a kebab.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Zardnaar said:


> Think I would starve with no carbs.




One of the drawbacks I found out was that I was getting really dizzy, couldn't concentrate, and had a headache.  I thought it was because of no sugar.  The doctor said nope, it's because without carbs, your body doesn't absorb salt nearly as well.  So I had to increase my salt intake and drink fluids with electrolytes.  problem solved.  I had no idea lack of carbs impacted salt intake.  But good news is that I lost 10lbs in 2 weeks   Not that that was a goal, just a side benefit


----------



## Zardnaar

Sacrosanct said:


> One of the drawbacks I found out was that I was getting really dizzy, couldn't concentrate, and had a headache.  I thought it was because of no sugar.  The doctor said nope, it's because without carbs, your body doesn't absorb salt nearly as well.  So I had to increase my salt intake and drink fluids with electrolytes.  problem solved.  I had no idea lack of carbs impacted salt intake.  But good news is that I lost 10lbs in 2 weeks   Not that that was a goal, just a side benefit




 I had to reduce my salt content. Went cold turkey on junk food for a couple of months and then vastly reduced the amount of salt after that. 

 Pizza once a month, burgers no fries etc. Then Covid landed and had to cancel doctor follow up.

 2 weeks to drink 12 beers, 125 grams of chocolate bar week etc. 

 Wasn't eating a large amount of takeaways anyway but may have overdone the casual dining type meals.


----------



## the Jester

Made a coconut milk based soup tonight. It has tomatoes, pineapple, sausage, water chestnuts, ginger, and some lime juice in there, with a pinch of saffron. It was pretty darn good. Wish I had had galangal to put in, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

YUM!

I’ve had a few coconut milk based soups- mostly Thai, but one was Burmese.  What traditio was that from?


----------



## the Jester

Dannyalcatraz said:


> YUM!
> 
> I’ve had a few coconut milk based soups- mostly Thai, but one was Burmese.  What traditio was that from?




It was loosely based on tom kha, which is a Thai dish, but with major variations- I didn't have galangal, which is a key element in getting the flavor, nor did I have mushrooms, bell pepper, basil, etc. to work with. So it was really kind of a half-Thai dish that used what I had on hand. 

My girlfriend got me the saffron a while back so I try to integrate it into dishes that she can eat- she can't have rice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After almost two weeks of meat-centric meals- mostly rib roast, by sheer mass- I just couldn’t face much critter today.

Breakfast was at my 2nd favorite Vietnamese place, consisting of a pair of egg rolls (veg &amp; pork) and a small vegetarian pho of chicken broth, noodles, carrots, onions, broccoli, mushrooms and bok choi.  Lime, sriracha, hoisin and LOTS of basil for seasoning.

Somehow, that filled me up all day.  Just wasn’t hungry.  I had to eat a light meal to take my evening meds, though.  I couldn’t decide for quite a while, then settled on buttered sourdough toast, sliced tomato with sea salt, ground pepper and rice wine vinegar, and a ramekin of trail mix.


----------



## Zaukrie

Making Kippered salmon today. Might also smoke vegetarian cassoulet today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I made a vinaigrette with a nice oil, red wine vinegar, and mustard...Chinese hot mustard!  Definitely an interesting culinary experience.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Freezer raid!

Ham, chicken & sausage gumbo, served with rice and buttered roasted garlic bread (toasted).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So I’m at one of my frequently visited Chinese restaurants for lunch today while running errands.

I decided to have 4 of their vegetarian egg rolls- they’re the best veggie ERs I’ve ever had- and a bowl of their hot & sour soup.  Yeah, it’s 98degF outside, but AC was invented for a reason.

However, even though I’ve been coming here for years, I didn’t realize their basic soups jump from a cup for a few bucks to a GIGANTIC PHO BOWL for $2 more. Mofo came with a soup cup & ladle...

This may be the best bargain in Chinese food where I am.

I can’t take it home- still many miles of driving around running errands to do- so I’m suffering eating the good bits out.

“Suffering “.  Yes, that’s the word.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting but had 90% done when wife walked through the door.  Cooked for here.

Crispy baked chicken on rice, habenero sauce with aioli, hummus salad and a couple of tortillas as I was out of pita bread.





 Washed down with.




 Lager would have been better.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Freezer raid!
> 
> Ham, chicken & sausage gumbo, served with rice and buttered roasted garlic bread (toasted).




Nice only had gumbo for the first time couple of years ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meanwhile, at a Red Lobster in Texas...


----------



## Zardnaar

Cheating here. Birthday dinner at favorite place.






Washed down with APA, IPA and pilsner. Stupid $3 happy hour. Mate shouted me a cocktail, IPA, tequila (double) and lime. Two bigass patties cheese, token lettuce.

And dessert.







Chocolate cookie in hot skillet with boysenberry icecream.

 Place was packed, busier than pre Covid they were saying.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s a time to celebrate, and NZ seems to have earned it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s a time to celebrate, and NZ seems to have earned it.




It's weiRd wife works for our biggest freight company.

They're busier than last year. One of our retail chains are saying they're as busy as Christmas.

There's been some job losses but it's like everyone's gone mad spending up. Shoes supposed to drop, I think it's retail/booze therapy.

 IDK maybe we're not expecting good times to last so drink!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely consumer therapy.  Probably also mixed with some apprehension that things could go bad again in just a few months.  You know- get what you can while you can.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner tonight!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quiche Loraine; prosciutto & Boursin on toasted roasted garlic bread; sliced Opal apple; romaine & spinach salad with castelvetrano olives, San Marzano tomatoes, diced carrots, shaved grand cru cheese olive oil, tarragon vinegar, black pepper, sea salt, and chives


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our houseguest took advantage of a coupon and brought home a tray of 20 fried chicken tenders.  I might take the opportunity to try out some different sauces with them, either as dipping sauces or as condiments for sandwiches.

The first to spring to mind would be the glaze I use for my Sweet Hot Chicken: a mix of melted butter, honey, cinnamon, paprika and cayenne pepper.

I might also dust off the combo of Lebanese garlic sauce and creamy horseradish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Our houseguest took advantage of a coupon and brought home a tray of 20 fried chicken tenders.  I might take the opportunity to try out some different sauces with them, either as dipping sauces or as condiments for sandwiches.
> 
> The first to spring to mind would be the glaze I use for my Sweet Hot Chicken: a mix of melted butter, honey, cinnamon, paprika and cayenne pepper.
> 
> I might also dust off the combo of Lebanese garlic sauce and creamy horseradish.



...and I _*did *_have a chicken tender sandwich with the honey sauce.  It came out as I expected- tasty as hell!

The core of the sauce itself is easy, just equal parts melted butter and honey.  The seasoning is a matter of personal taste.  I eyeballed this batch to be about equal parts of each of the three, just a few shakes directly from a shaker- enough to see.

The leftovers from making my sandwich looked like this:

It wasn’t as spicy as I’ve made it in the past.  And since I was using it as a condiment on a relatively cool sandwich as opposed to a glaze on chicken being cooked in the oven, the fragrance of the cinnamon was largely absent.


----------



## Vael

Made pizzas from scratch tonight. I make them freeform, which means they end up pretty weirdly shaped. Have to work on getting them cleanly onto the pizza stone. Still, they ended up pretty tasty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Homemade dough?


----------



## Vael

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Homemade dough?




Yep. I got the Ratio cookbook a few years ago, it boils down most recipes to common ratios. I use that one for pizza dough. This mix was

20 oz flour (I used 1/2 bread, 1/4 whole wheat, 1/4 all-purpose)
12 oz water
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp yeast.
1 tablespoon olive oil


----------



## raysosher

I have never used a green onion ever in my life. How does it taste and even smell?. I am really interested to know. Onions are of two types one are bigger which are from India and some are very small they are from Thailand and also I think the most effective onions are only available in Bangladesh. They are very smelly and you cannot even cut then with open eyes. Your eyes will hurt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Green onions- especially the green parts- are more herbal flavored than yellows, reds or whites.  That part can be substituted for chives most of the time.

The bulbs can still pack a flavor punch like other onions, but typically don’t seem to have as much syn-propanethial-S-oxide in them as the bigger members of the family, so they don’t make your eyes water as much.

Leeks, which look like giant green onions, are much milder and a bit sweeter than their tiny cousins.  They won’t make your eyes water at all, but they DO require a lot of rinsing to properly clean them out.  The way they grow makes them trap layers of dirt inside.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some recent kitchen adventures:


----------



## Zardnaar

Basic ingredients.





Add chicken.




Chicken falafel wrap.

Hummus, cucumber, tomato, hummus, lettuce, onion, capsicum.

 Forgot to add sauce but the hummus and falafel were great. 

 Bought the falafel off a mate from Jordan. It's his mother's recipe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmmmman!  Haven’t had falafel in ages!


----------



## Aldarc

One of my greatest challenges is trying to find the ingredients I need to make either Southern/Soul and Mexican food here in Austria. It took me forever just to find corn meal. And southern veggies like okra, collard greens, black-eyes peas and the like? A veritable nightmare. But I make do with trying to make what I can with what I have.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Southerners- at least those in Louisiana- cook more than just turnip greens.  Personally, my faves are turnip greens.

We have a dish called Gumbo Z’herbes which is a combination of gumbo and all kinds of mixed greens.  Here’s one of NOLA’s treasures talking about how it’s done:








						Leah Chase's Gumbo Z'Herbes Recipe
					

Chef Leah Chase of New Orleans said, "You will acquire a new friend for every kind of green in the pot—and we hope one of them is rich!"




					www.southernliving.com
				




As for finding ingredients, you might have to see if you can find any ethnic groceries.  Online spice shops also exist, but they don’t necessarily ship everywhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Made mom a small, simple dinner of a ham & swiss sandwich on toasted roasted garlic bread, served with sides of fresh, sliced campari tomatoes with a dash of sea salt, pitted castlevetrano olives, and some pickled cauliflower.  I went to get her a drink, and while my back was turned, she had mixed the sides into a salad.  I wish I had thought of that!

And I loaded up on meat at the grocery store today.  Picked up a large boneless chuck roast- prefer bone in, but those are rare these days- got a 3 lb corned beef to braise, and a big ol’ slab of ribs.  The last 2 are the result of some of Mom’s requesta over the past few weeks.  

She was recently opining about how we hadn’t been able to get me a corned beef to cook for St. Patrick’s Day.  We had gotten some already cooked, but we all prefer my beer-braised version, but the stores were out when I went shopping.  But today, they had it!  (Might go back and score another...)

And Mom has wanted to do BBQ ribs on the 4th of July, but only managed to convey to us she wanted BBQ.  So the pulled pork, brisket and sausage we had was a slight disappointment.  Since garbage day is Monday, I’m going to set them to marinate overnight on Sunday evening.  Haven’t decided if I’m going to fire up the grill, smoke them, or do a low & slow oven roast. I may take a house vote.

Damn!  I just realized that I haven’t planned anything to eat along with the ribs!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Did an interesting sallad of sorts, where I played with different textures.

Glass-noodles
One finely cut red bell pepper
A red and a green chili. Very finely sliced
Thinly sliced leek
Thin carrot-peelings
3 diced plum tomatoes
Lots of coarsely ground black pepper
A bit of finely chopped fresh ginger
A bit of white wine vinegar
Kikkoman soy sauce
Sweet chili sauce.

And then crisp bread served with it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sexy salad!


----------



## Ulfgeir

I guess I should have had yellow bell pepper for more variety in colour, and thinking about putting some cashews or peanuts in it next time to make it fancier. But it was quite good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Of all the bell peppers, I prefer the yellow most.  They seem...sweeter.

Nuts would be good in that, I’d think.  Perhaps even a quick oven roast before adding them?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beer-marinated oven roasted pork ribs with dilled potato salad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have to say, I was worried about the ribs.  It’s been a long time since I did some in the oven, so I was foggy on how long to cook them...and at what temp.  After seeking guidance on the internet, I decided on 135 min at 300degF.

And I seasoned the living bejesus out of them.

So when I opened my oven at the _bing_ if my timer, I was a bit worried.  There was significant shrinkage, and they were darker than any previous batch I had done.  I was worried I’d overcooked them.

But having had them 2 consecutive meals, now, I can say they’re not overcooked- the seasoning just crusted up nicely.

That said, the next oven batch will only be roasted for 120 min...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a stewed beef chuck roast tonight.


----------



## TheSword

My favourite odd combination.
Peanut butter and cucumber slices...

...sweet and salty but cool, crunchy but juicy, cloying but clean and fresh. Great combo.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TheSword said:


> My favourite odd combination.
> Peanut butter and cucumber slices...
> 
> ...sweet and salty but cool, crunchy but juicy, cloying but clean and fresh. Great combo.



I think you meant to post this in the Unusual Sandwiches thread...


----------



## TheSword

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think you meant to post this in the Unusual Sandwiches thread...



I did!


----------



## TheSword

Peanut butter and cucumber on toast really doesn’t count as cooking


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My local favorite Burmese place- Inlay in Lewisville, TX- has been struggling because of the pandemic.  So I went there for lunch.

They said they had been close to closing, but they have had a bunch of new customers, and reviews have consistently been 4.5 stars out of 5 or better.  I tried something new today.  

Clearly, it was up to their usual standards!


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Clearly emphasis on the past tense.

Also, I don't know that I've had Burmese. Something like Thai or Indian maybe?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz Clearly emphasis on the past tense.
> 
> Also, I don't know that I've had Burmese. Something like Thai or Indian maybe?



It’s a little like both while still being its own thing.  If you like either, odds are good you’ll find something to like in a Burmese place.  There are curries, uses of coconut milk in soups & sauces, different kinds of tofu...

Most of the food I’ve had there has been mild to moderately spicy, but I’ve had one or two that were definitely firebringers.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s a little like both while still being its own thing.  If you like either, odds are good you’ll find something to like in a Burmese place.  There are curries, uses of coconut milk in soups & sauces, different kinds of tofu...
> 
> Most of the food I’ve had there has been mild to moderately spicy, but I’ve had one or two that were definitely firebringers.




We have good Thai and good Indian very near us. My wife says there used to be a Burmese (Myanmar-ish?) place in the next suburb she used to go to. That suburb has lots of recent-immigrant food (or did as recently as a couple years ago), but going out to restaurants to eat there is ... probably not high on our priority list at the moment.

It certainly sounds as though I'd be likely to find food to like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Burma & Myanmar are the same, so yeah!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After 20 or so years, we’re buying new dinnerware,

Mom actually had an untouched box of our current set (Mikasa Studio Nova Sapphire) in the attic.  She planned on swapping out the worst 4 place settings worth for the new.  But when I unboxed and washed it, the difference in condition was glaring.  Forget the accumulated minor scrapes.- the older stuff’s texture was rougher and the colors had faded significantly. 

When I looked online for other place settings or just more single pieces, we decided we were better off selling the best of what we have and getting new.  So we’re going with Noritake Colortrio Stax.






Over time, we’ll be picking up pieces from the whole set.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom’s dinner tonight:




Chicken salad, tomatoes, avocado, pickled cauliflower, garlic-stuffed olives, sliced parrano cheese


My dinner tonight:




Toasted roasted garlic bread topped with garlic-herbed D’affinois, radish sprouts, Campari tomatoes, prosciutto and ground black pepper; served with a sliced honeycrisp apple


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beer-braised corned beef:

Before 

After



RECIPE
1) Soak raw corned beef in water 24-36 hours to reduce saltiness.  

2) Place meat in Dutch oven with enough beer to almost cover it completely.  This one was 4lbs, and required 2 beers (Shiner Bock)  in a 7.25qt pot to do the job.

3) season with the supplied seasoning packet liberally supplemented with cracked black pepper, thyme, and 4 bay leaves (in the beer)

4) Cook in oven at 350degF for 50min/lb.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz That sounds like a decent approach to corned beef. Thoughts, in no particular order: Shiner Bock seems like a decent choice--you certainly wouldn't want somehting intensely hops-focused. That post size seems familiar--Le Creuset, by any chance? Did you bake it covered or not?


----------



## the Jester

Sorry for the potato quality pics- my phone's camera is pretty messed up. Made blue rice last night, using no food coloring. It was beautiful. The color comes from (I am not making this up) clitoris flowers, which add basically no noticeable flavor to the dish. The rice kept its color even after soaking in curry broth. My mom couldn't stop gushing about how amazing it looked throughout dinner. You can get the flowers on Amazon, and they're pretty cheap. I stuffed a tea ball with them and steeped it in 2 cups of hot water, then used that to cook the rice. It's an easy way to really turn up a meal's appearance with minimal effort and expense.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, that’s Le Creuset.  Good eye!

The cooking was done covered.

I’ve done the corned beef with a few different, relatively mainstream beers, and they all seem to work.  The first time I did it, I used Kirin.  It was good, but salty...but that first time, I didn’t soak the meat first.

The results for this method are consistently moist & tender.  I can’t recommend it enough.  I have lived most of my life hating corned beef, only making it for my Mom, who loves the stuff.  I steamed it, I baked it, etc.  When I hit upon this idea and served it to her, she stopped after one bite and demanded I try it.  I asked her what the problem was.  She said that it was some of the best she’d ever had.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep, that’s Le Creuset.  Good eye!
> 
> The cooking was done covered.
> 
> I’ve done the corned beef with a few different, relatively mainstream beers, and they all seem to work.  The first time I did it, I used Kirin.  It was good, but salty...but that first time, I didn’t soak the meat first.
> 
> The results for this method are consistently moist & tender.  I can’t recommend it enough.  I have lived most of my life hating corned beef, only making it for my Mom, who loves the stuff.  I steamed it, I baked it, etc.  When I hit upon this idea and served it to her, she stopped after one bite and demanded I try it.  I asked her what the problem was.  She said that it was some of the best she’d ever had.




I'll keep the recipe in mind. This is a time of year when it's easy to find beers that aren't hops-focused--Oktoberfest-style lagers seem as though they'd play well here. I'm haven't been a big fan of corned beef heretofore, but I'll try it--especially if my wife thinks it seems like a good idea.

As for the Le Creuset, my wife had a couple of their dutch ovens (3-ish and 7-ish quarts, as I think of them) as wedding gifts from a previous marriage. We love them and use them a lot. While they are worth every penny, they are expensive enough that I was happy not to have to pay for them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I tried the last of my beer-braised corned beef with some creamy horseradish like I’d use with prime rib. It was pretty tasty, but I think it might have worked better with a little something more added to the horseradish.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I tried the last of my beer-braised corned beef with some creamy horseradish like I’d use with prime rib. It was pretty tasty, but I think it might have worked better with a little something more added to the horseradish.




I'm wondering if maybe Dijon-style mustard--laden as it is with horseradish--might have had the "little something more." I use it more as an ingredient than as a condiment, but this seems like a time for it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I'm wondering if maybe Dijon-style mustard--laden as it is with horseradish--might have had the "little something more." I use it more as an ingredient than as a condiment, but this seems like a time for it.



That probably would have been fine!  I often use Dijon or spicy brown mustards when making corned beef or pastrami sandwiches.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, our Noritake dishes arrived, and in the process of unboxing, cleadjng and putting them away, I got some surprises.

They’re heavier than the Mikasa plates they’re replacing.  Sizewise, most of them are within millimeters of the sizes of the plates they’re replacing, but the coffee mugs and salad bowls are noticeably larger.

The warranty is nice, too.  Register your dishes, and you’re eligible to buy replacements for 50% off.  We’re not too tough on our stuff, but accidents DO happen.

The BIG surprise, though, was that Noritake says these dishes are oven safe.  That was completely unexpected.  I’ve never seen that in everyday dishes.  I may contact yhrm directly to find out what they consider the thermal limits are.  Not that I intend to put the dishes to the test, but it would be good to know, ESPECIALLY since that could make using the toaster oven a little easier.  (And I’ve been wanting to perfect a French Onion soup recipe...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some recent dishes:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner: Blue Moon-marinated pork chops baked over onions, baked Yukon golds, and California mix veggies


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight’s dinner: Blue Moon-marinated pork chops baked over onions, baked Yukon golds, and California mix veggies




 Looks like something we ate in the 80s. Ye olde pork chop and roast/boiled veggies.


----------



## Zardnaar

Any suggestions that's not pancakes?

Staff sales at wife's job, picked up cheap.





 Very rarely eat maple syrup.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> Any suggestions that's not pancakes?
> 
> Very rarely eat maple syrup.




Fried banans with vanilla icecream, and maple syrup. 
That is for some reason a classic dessert at Chinese restaurants here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Looks like something we ate in the 80s. Ye olde pork chop and roast/boiled veggies.



Steamed, in this case, and topped with a bit of butter.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Steamed, in this case, and topped with a bit of butter.




 Best war if doing them. My default is usually raw except things like potato.


----------



## prabe

Maple syrup ... 

Use on (or in) ice cream.
Use in a pan sauce if you need a little sweet.
Use anywhere you might use sugar, as a change of pace.

I hear it's nice in coffee, but I haven't tried it (force of habit). I do, however, have a coffee-braised pot roast recipe that gets maple syrup added at the finish, so I'll believe it.

Remember that it needs refrigeration after it's opened, and that it's often nicer warmer. We always warm it before putting it on the table.

Vegetables ...

Since moving to a house with a convection oven, we've become big fans of high-temp roasting for veg. Anywhere from a touch of black to nice and dark, with olive oil, salt, black pepper, and Aleppo pepper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Maple syrup ...
> 
> Use on (or in) ice cream.
> Use in a pan sauce if you need a little sweet.
> Use anywhere you might use sugar, as a change of pace.
> 
> I hear it's nice in coffee, but I haven't tried it (force of habit). I do, however, have a coffee-braised pot roast recipe that gets maple syrup added at the finish, so I'll believe it.
> 
> Remember that it needs refrigeration after it's opened, and that it's often nicer warmer. We always warm it before putting it on the table.



I’ve done maple syrup on ice cream.  I’ve also used it as a drizzle on certain baked goods I make, as flavor-specific pairings subbing for honey.  

Occasionally, agave nectar gets used that way, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

An El Salvadoran chicken tamale
1/2 sliced avocado 
4 sliced San Marzano Tomatoes
1 can reduced sodium chicken broth 
1 tsp lemon juice

I’m not a huge tamale fan (for many reasons), but we were given some homemade ones recently...with promises of more coming soon.  They really weren’t bad- kind of like a spicy chicken soup combined with the texture of matzoh balls.  Which gave me this idea.   

And I have to say, I could do this again with whatever tamales come my way.  As I ate this, it was a tad bland- all of the seasoning came from the tamale- but I could taste the potential.  A little more seasoning, maybe some shredded cheese.  Possibly some sliced celery.

I also did some internet research and found out the obvious- I’m not the first to try this.   There are lots of variants on this out there.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> An El Salvadoran chicken tamale
> 1/2 sliced avocado
> 4 sliced San Marzano Tomatoes
> 1 can reduced sodium chicken broth
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> 
> I’m not a huge tamale fan (for many reasons), but we were given some homemade ones recently...with promises of more coming soon.  They really weren’t bad- kind of like a spicy chicken soup combined with the texture of matzoh balls.  Which gave me this idea.
> 
> And I have to say, I could do this again with whatever tamales come my way.  As I ate this, it was a tad bland- all of the seasoning came from the tamale- but I could taste the potential.  A little more seasoning, maybe some shredded cheese.  Possibly some sliced celery.
> 
> I also did some internet research and found out the obvious- I’m not the first to try this.   There are lots of variants on this out there.




 Would try, tamales haven't seen them here. Japanese tonight for another birthday night.


----------



## the Jester

Got some beer can chicken in the oven right now. Can't wait, it smells delicious.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Today an experimental pasta-dish...

Chantarelles fried in butter and lots of coarsely ground black peppar, 1 Granny Smith apple chopped in pieces, and fried in butter and lots of cinnamon together with finely sliced red chili. The apple and mushrooms were then mixed with some cold suff: 1 finely chopped yellow bell peppar, Cherry tomatoes and finely cut leek. As sauce red wine winegar and acacia honey. And topped with walnuts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Very boring.
Pancakes. Maple syrup and peaches.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If it’s good, I don’t care too much if it’s boring.  If I’m eating it for the 8th meal in a row, THEN boring becomes an issue.

Several years ago, Mom made a HUGE batch of small banana pecan pancakes.  They were very tasty, but after having them several meals in a row, I had to stop.  I don’t know if I’ve had tgat kind of pancake since.

And I grew up eating PB & grape jelly sandwiches pretty often.  Loved them.  So when I went awa for my 1st year of college, my folks got me a 5lb can of Peter Pan and a 3lb jar of Welch’s Concorde Grape jelly.  Because of renovations, only one of the school’s fining facilities was open for dinner service, and I kept getting there too late.  So I ate a LOT of PB&J sandwiches.  

I have not had grape jelly of any kind since 1987.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If it’s good, I don’t care too much if it’s boring.  If I’m eating it for the 8th meal in a row, THEN boring becomes an issue.
> 
> Several years ago, Mom made a HUGE batch of small banana pecan pancakes.  They were very tasty, but after having them several meals in a row, I had to stop.  I don’t know if I’ve had tgat kind of pancake since.
> 
> And I grew up eating PB & grape jelly sandwiches pretty often.  Loved them.  So when I went awa for my 1st year of college, my folks got me a 5lb can of Peter Pan and a 3lb jar of Welch’s Concorde Grape jelly.  Because of renovations, only one of the school’s fining facilities was open for dinner service, and I kept getting there too late.  So I ate a LOT of PB&J sandwiches.
> 
> I have not had grape jelly of any kind since 1987.





I'm like that with rum. Copped a bottle back in 96, must have been poisoned or something.

Haven't touched it since.

Don't make pancakes that often, left over suger,powdered milk, flour from lockdown.

Basic 1 of everything recipe, 1 egg, cup of flour/milk, tablespoon of butter, tsp baking soda, 1 desert spoon suger etc


----------



## Cadence

Recipe from my great Aunt (now 100) whose parents immigrated to the states from Finland.  It was one of the recipes we submitted to an 8th grade ethnic cookbook back in the early 1980s. Our family copy had vanished, but a friend found one a few weeks ago (go go Facebook).  I apparently don't have the patience to dice (instead of cube) and it makes me wonder if a bag of frozen cubed potatoes could be comandeered for the job.  The white pepper is a nice flavor change, and it's different to have a dish like this without cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom’s getting some culinary wishes fulfilled at the moment.  Comfort foods.

Tonight, for instance, I did pork chops baked over onion with a side of stuffing.  Plain, midwestern style stuffing, not our creole oyster version.  

In a couple of days, I’ll be making hot dog casserole for the first time in my life.  Essentially, you take the ingredients of a chili cheese dog with onions and sub pasta for the bun.  I’ll be using smoked cheddar, mozzarella and parrano for my cheeses, and I’ll add a little crumbled cracker on top.to help form a crust.

I’m also planning on doing some buttered, diced turnip roots as well as a pot of turnip greens.  The latter will be trickier- I’m having trouble finding the ingredients!  Usually, we do big batches when we do greens because they’re sorta labor intensive, and big batches means I can store leftovers in the fridge for later.  Work once, eat many times.  But instead of the 18-21 bunches of greens we usually use, I was only able to get 9 yesterday...and they had NO smoked meats whatsoever. So I have t go shopping again tomorrow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Also, we’ve already started planning for Thanksgiving & Christmas dinner.  

In all probability, it will not be possible to do a traditional big family gathering for either holiday.  But we still want to enjoy them both as much as possible.  So what we’re going to do is start making big batches of our favorite sides NOW, setting them aside in the freezer in small or middle sized containers that we can thaw later on the days in question.

...and also send some of those containers to our friends and family to share.  Hopefully, there will be reciprocity. 

By starting now, I can spread out the hassle of dealing with some of the dishes over a bunch of time instead of the usual 72 hours or so.  And my fridge won’t be overflowing with ingredients.

And when the holidays come, all we’ll have to do is warm the sides we want and cook a small bird.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting. Cold night early spring rain so carb overload. 





 Last ate sausages in lockdown around April. Lightly own fried in olive oil.

 Chicken, broccoli, potato "salad".

  Still eating nah oats, fruit, yoghurt for the other meals. Soy and linseed bread whatever that is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I‘d eat that.  Looks tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I‘d eat that.  Looks tasty!




 It was. It's my wife she's fairly hell-bent on eating chicken only so it's hard to get her to eat other meat. 

 Yet she will raid my plate when we go out. She's branched out recently eats the occasional steak now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Have you tried making your own sausages?  Not only do I have a commercial recipe handed down through the family, I’ve also developed a couple recipes of my own.*

I’ve had some good chicken sausages in the past, and even though I’ve never made one, I bet it wouldn’t be too hard to do.  Really, the only equipment you _need_ is something to grind the meat.  And the first time I made a pork sausage, I used my food processor for that task.  (Took some doing, though.  We have a grinder, now.)




* We generally gave up on actually stuffing the casings, and just make chubs we wrap in ziplock freezer bags instead.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Have you tried making your own sausages?  Not only do I have a commercial recipe handed down through the family, I’ve also developed a couple recipes of my own.*
> 
> I’ve had some good chicken sausages in the past, and even though I’ve never made one, I bet it wouldn’t be too hard to do.  Really, the only equipment you _need_ is something to grind the meat.  And the first time I made a pork sausage, I used my food processor for that task.  (Took some doing, though.  We have a grinder, now.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * We generally gave up on actually stuffing the casings, and just make chubs we wrap in ziplock freezer bags instead.




 No we don't really eat them that often and I don't think to hard what's in them.

 And other types lot me pepperoni are off the menu for the most part (to much salt).

 Since January I think we've used something like 100 grams of salt and a cup of suger.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Part of the beauty of making your own is controlling the ingredients- salt included.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Part of the beauty of making your own is controlling the ingredients- salt included.




 Breakfast has been a bit on the bland side this year. Pizzas a rarity.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz I'd be interested in those sausage recipes, if the offer stands. The idea of making chubs in freezer bags appeals--I'm at least as likely to use sausage out of the casings as in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Pickle Hunt May Be Over!





Our family fell in love with Nathan’s Kosher Dill pickles: crisp, dill but not too dill, big.  Then they disappeared from our stores.

Then Carnegie Deli pickles appeared, and we thought they were every bit as good.  But 18 months later, they, too, vanished.

I did some investigation, and found both had supposedly been made by the same small family company, and contacted them.  The owner responded to my email himself, and confirmed they made both brands...using the exact same recipe.  Alas, their products were not available in Texas.

We’ve been looking for a replacement for years now, and keep finding good pickles that weren’t quite up to snuff: too floppy, too spicy, some kind of odd flavor...

But today, we found and tried Bubbies.  Nice dill flavor.  Crisp texture. They’re a little smaller than the Nathan’s/Carnegie pickles, with just a hint of heat.  The search may be over.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz I'd be interested in those sausage recipes, if the offer stands. The idea of making chubs in freezer bags appeals--I'm at least as likely to use sausage out of the casings as in.



I can’t give out the hot sausage one- that’s commercial and a secret.

Our pork sausage is less of a recipe and more of a piece of performance art.  When you make most sausages, you need a certain amount of fat or it won’t hold its shape.  We couldn’t find ground pork, so we ground up a pork loin chub and added vegetable oil.*  Spices were salt, black pepper, powdered garlic, green onion, parsley, mustard powder and a single finely diced (puréed, really) jalapeño.  There was also 1 cup of water per 5lbs of meat.

As I was taught, I pre-mix my spices.  Then I gradually work the spices and water into the ground pork mix BY HAND and try to get an even mix without oversqueezing the meat.  Too much manipulation messes up the texture.  (This is one of the trickier bits.)

Like I said, we make chubs instead of stuffing casings these days.  It saves us a step, and stuffing and tying off is more difficult than you’d think.  This means we’re not tossing them on the grill.

But with a chub, it’s easier to make into patties, add to soups & casseroles, integrate into meatloaves, etc.  You also don’t have to worry about the kind of casings you’re using.


* if I checked out a sausage making site, and they’d probably recommend something more like lard or shortening.**

** Edit: just looked- a lot of the posters claim you can get cheap or free pork fat from butchers.  In general, they were aiming for @20%-30 fat in the sausage, 15% for lean.  Some also suggested grinding up some bacon to include in the mix.  Most recommended butt over loin, because it’s already fatty enough to use.


----------



## Zardnaar

These are our generic store bought sauces we use. Mostly on home made burgers, fries or on home made pretend Turkish.




We've got some other ones but these are the basic ones.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> We've got some other ones but these are the basic ones.




Our three basics -




Four and five would be Mustard getting play on hot dogs and burgers, and our 11yo using Marinara as one of life's essentials.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Our three basics -
> View attachment 126269
> 
> Four and five would be Mustard getting play on hot dogs and burgers, and our 11yo using Marinara as one of life's essentials.




 Lol watched a video yesterday that recommend Baby Rays BBQ sauce.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Lol watched a video yesterday that recommend Baby Rays BBQ sauce.




I want to experiment with mixing horse-radish and chipotle at some point...  I have no idea how it will turn out.  For the horse-radish one, that Baby Rays is pretty good.  The BBq is good too, but I don't know if I'd mix it with anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> These are our generic store bought sauces we use. Mostly on home made burgers, fries or on home made pretend Turkish.
> View attachment 126265
> 
> We've got some other ones but these are the basic ones.



I bet that garlic aoli is similar to the lebanese garlic spread I either buy or occasionally make myself.  It’s essentially an emulsion of raw garlic in vegetable (not olive) oil, with a bit of salt and pepper added by some.

A local family sells a variant on _that_ at the Farmers’ Market- they include pureed basil in it. It looks a bit like guacamole or wasabi.

The original and their variant are both great on sandwiches that are heavy on things like salami or ham.  

And I like the original with all kinds of beef, lamb or chicken dishes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re condiment junkies.  Dad buys huge hard of mayonnaise.  There’s 3-4 different mustards in our fridge right now.  A half dozen different salad dressings.  Catsup.  Cocktail sauce.  Lebanese  garlic spread.  Creamy Horseradish.  Chinese hot oil.  2 different bbq sauces.  Soy. Teriyaki.  Sriracha. Tabasco.  Chili sauce.  Maple syrup.  Honey.  Agave nectar.  Chocolate syrup.  Jellies & jams.  

And not all of it is store bought...


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet that garlic aoli is similar to the lebanese garlic spread I either buy or occasionally make myself.  It’s essentially an emulsion of raw garlic in vegetable (not olive) oil, with a bit of salt and pepper added by some.
> 
> A local family sells a variant on _that_ at the Farmers’ Market- they include pureed basil in it. It looks a bit like guacamole or wasabi.
> 
> The original and their variant are both great on sandwiches that are heavy on things like salami or ham.
> 
> And I like the original with all kinds of beef, lamb or chicken dishes.




 Lebanese food is very good and that sauce is similar to the sauce we can get here in Turkish Kebabs.

 Actually had Lebanese before Turkish. Local Arabic place is Lebanese/Syrian and it's so so good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner Salad:






Baby spinach & radish sprouts
Sliced chicken & shredded ham
Mesquite smoked EVOO & white balsamic vinegar 
Carrots, pickled tomatoes, castelvetrano olives, artichoke hearts 
Scamorza cheese (a kind of smoked hard mozzarella)
Black pepper & chives


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dinner Salad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby spinach & radish sprouts
> Sliced chicken & shredded ham
> Mesquite smoked EVOO & white balsamic vinegar
> Carrots, pickled tomatoes, castelvetrano olives, artichoke hearts
> Scamorza cheese (a kind of smoked hard mozzarella)
> Black pepper & chives




 Wife thought that looked pretty good. I would him that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

About half of all that came from the Farmers’ Market, the rest from a local Kroger grocery store.

The only thing I’d change is add more of the Scamorza.  That’s from a new vendor at the FM.  I’ve tried a few of their cheeses so far, and most are pretty decent,  Their best is so far is the goat feta I used on that sandwich I posted in my other food thread.  Some of the best damn feta I’ve ever had.  (And likewise, I didn’t use enough.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lots of pix in this process post for making turnip greens with smoked turkey:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom wants comfort food; mom gets comfort food: hot dog casserole 

Rotini pasta, Nathan’s hot dogs, chili, onions, smoked cheddar, mozzarella, catsup, mustard and Bloody Mary mix.

Post-dinner review:
Unanimous verdict- good, but needed more chili and cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lots of pix in this process post for making turnip greens with smoked turkey:



Unfortunately, those 24 bunches of greens became 11lbs of failure.  We packaged up 7 1.5lb bags of greens to freeze up, reserving a half pound for us to eat immediately.

And despite all my efforts to clean them- I washed them in the sink for quite a while, and they left a freaking sandbar behind- there was still just enough dirt left in the greens to make them noticeably gritty.

Can‘t give THAT away.

So we’ll have to start the process over...probably a couple weeks from now.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tonight's effort.

Indian/Mexican fusion sorta.

Hot and spicy butter chicken with beans, corn, capsicum added with tortilla. Plus rice.





2 degrees with snow, hail, slush today.

Just used random stuff from lockdown stockpile.

15kg of rice to use.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have to say, I have enjoyed the Indian-Mexican fusion meals I’ve had so far.  The cuisines are like an example of culinary parallel evolution: the spiciness, the use of sauces, the preference for flatbreads...

So getting things like paneer street tacos with a garnish of cilantro and tomatill sauce, or getting your barbacoa served in naan with a hint of mint just seems to flat-out work most of the time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have to say, I have enjoyed the Indian-Mexican fusion meals I’ve had so far.  The cuisines are like an example of culinary parallel evolution: the spiciness, the use of sauces, the preference for flatbreads...
> 
> So getting things like paneer street tacos with a garnish of cilantro and tomatill sauce, or getting your barbacoa served in naan with a hint of mint just seems to flat-out work most of the time.




More or less what I'm finding. Naan, pita, tortilla doesn't matter to much.

 You can mix and match the spices as well. 

 Mixing a bit of Turkish in doesn't hurt either. Vegetarian tacos with falafel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mediterranean/Mexican works too.

I could definitely see having falafel with queso and pico de Gallo, no question.

And a good tabouli would KILL on fajitas!  After all, fajitas are not that far removed from shishkabobs, when you really think about it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight, I made Cherry Blitz, a very simple dessert:

INGREDIENTS:

1 box of yellow, white, or lemon cake mix (like Duncan Hines, Betty Crocker, etc.)

2 sticks of butter, one salted, one unsalted

3 cans of fruit pie filling

1tsp almond extract

2tsp vanilla extract

A splash of milk

Nuts (I prefer pecans or almonds)

Optional: honey, maple syrup, agave nectar or similar fluid sweetener; cinnamon


INSTRUCTIONS
1) Melt butter, then add your extracts.

2) Blend the cake mix into the butter, adding just enough milk as needed to get a smooth batter

3) Dump pie filling into ungreased baking pan large enough to hold the filling in a single or double layer.

4) Pour batter in thin layer over pie filling

5) Cover batter layer liberally with nuts

6) Optional: depending on the fillings and flavors you’re working with, drizzling the top with honey or something similar can add a nice touch.  Certain pie fillings also pair well with additional seasonings, like adding a dusting of cinnamon to the batter if you’re working with apple pie filling.

Bake at 350degF for 25-35 minutes, or until the batter turns a nice golden brown with a few darker spots.  The pictured one is slightly undercooked, so it didn’t crisp up quite enough, remaining more cakey.  A little undercooked doesn’t doesn’t negatively affect the flavor, though.

The one pictured above is cherry with a lemon batter topping and pecans- no optional additives were used.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mediterranean/Mexican works too.
> 
> I could definitely see having falafel with queso and pico de Gallo, no question.
> 
> And a good tabouli would KILL on fajitas!  After all, fajitas are not that far removed from shishkabobs, when you really think about it.




 Some dishes are very similar. 

  Good thing about NZ you get the American and UK legacies. Lack of good Mexican though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight, I made Cherry Blitz, a very simple dessert:
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> 1 box of yellow, white, or lemon cake mix (like Duncan Hines, Betty Crocker, etc.)
> 
> 2 sticks of butter, one salted, one unsalted
> 
> 3 cans of fruit pie filling
> 
> 1tsp almond extract
> 
> 2tsp vanilla extract
> 
> A splash of milk
> 
> Nuts (I prefer pecans or almonds)
> 
> Optional: honey, maple syrup, agave nectar or similar fluid sweetener; cinnamon
> 
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> 1) Melt butter, then add your extracts.
> 
> 2) Blend the cake mix into the butter, adding just enough milk as needed to get a smooth batter
> 
> 3) Dump pie filling into ungreased baking pan large enough to hold the filling in a single or double layer.
> 
> 4) Pour batter in thin layer over pie filling
> 
> 5) Cover batter layer liberally with nuts
> 
> 6) Optional: depending on the fillings and flavors you’re working with, drizzling the top with honey or something similar can add a nice touch.  Certain pie fillings also pair well with additional seasonings, like adding a dusting of cinnamon to the batter if you’re working with apple pie filling.
> 
> The one pictured above is cherry with a lemon batter topping and pecans- no optional additives were used.




 Yeah would eat that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bit chilly today so ate Chilli.









						Snow blankets South: Flights resume in and out of Queenstown
					

Snow has blanketed parts of the South as a cold snap bites, closing major roads, trapping motorists and delaying flights.




					www.odt.co.nz
				




 It's spring though not winter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A new cheesemaker has started showing up at our local Farmers’ Market.  I’ve tried a few of their products.

Most of them are above average, but not by so much that I’d want to spend the extra money or do without waiting for a restock.  But their cream cheese and feta are great!  In fact, their feta is the best I can remember having in the past several years, so I’m definitely restocking that!


----------



## Cadence

Homemade corned beef hash.  1/2 a brisket, 3 potatoes, 3 strips bacon, 1/2 green pepper.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made burger and fries. 

 Chicken patties, cheese, salad, egg, bacon, slice of pineapple with smoked manuka BBQ sauce and aioli.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds almost tropical!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sounds almost tropical!




Hawaiian burger here. Basically a cheeseburger plus pineapple. This one is like a deluxe KFC burger.

One of my favorites is beef, extra onion, cheese, salad, egg, pineapple, bacon. Fish and chip shop calls it the buck Burger.

Another one is Canuck burger. Beef, bacon, onion rings, aioli and bbq sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner:






Pan-fried ribeye, oven roasted Yukon gold potatoes and stir-fried zucchini with tomatoes and onions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have often baked portobello caps to use as vegetarian burger substitutes, with good results.  But I wanted to up my game a bit...  I decided to stuff these after removing the stems and cleaning out the gills.

I marinated these caps in Shiner Bock for a few hours.  Then I stuffed them with my usual omelette mix, topped with cotswold cheese.

I was a bit restrained in my seasoning: needed more salt and green onion, and the beer only slightly altered the mushrooms’ core flavor.  So the results were a little underwhelming as-is.  Sour cream would have been nice, but I was out.  And cotswold was good, but not quite good enough.

As I sampled them different ways, the best variants were:
1) topped with tabouli; 
2) served on a sandwich with mayo &amp; mustard; 
3) served on a sandwich with mayo &amp; A-1 steak sauce.  

In each case, the condiments or toppings effectively filled in the gaps on my light touch with the spices.

Final notes: 

1) don’t get the biggest caps if you’re trying this out.  They’re fine for a simple burger patty substitute, but their edges have usually lost their curl, and will not hold stuffing well.  The best for stuffing are the medium-large ones- their edges are still curled enough to cup your stuffing.

2) these do reheat fairly well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A light breakfast:
Blue D’auverne cheese topped with sliced Campari tomatoes, garlic sprouts, cracked pepper and yellow mustard on toasted sourdough.  Side of white grapes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have often baked portobello caps to use as vegetarian burger substitutes, with good results.  But I wanted to up my game a bit...  I decided to stuff these after removing the stems and cleaning out the gills.
> 
> I marinated these caps in Shiner Bock for a few hours.  Then I stuffed them with my usual omelette mix, topped with cotswold cheese.
> 
> I was a bit restrained in my seasoning: needed more salt and green onion, and the beer only slightly altered the mushrooms’ core flavor.  So the results were a little underwhelming as-is.  Sour cream would have been nice, but I was out.  And cotswold was good, but not quite good enough.
> 
> As I sampled them different ways, the best variants were:
> 1) topped with tabouli;
> 2) served on a sandwich with mayo &amp; mustard;
> 3) served on a sandwich with mayo &amp; A-1 steak sauce.
> 
> In each case, the condiments or toppings effectively filled in the gaps on my light touch with the spices.
> 
> Final notes:
> 
> 1) don’t get the biggest caps if you’re trying this out.  They’re fine for a simple burger patty substitute, but their edges have usually lost their curl, and will not hold stuffing well.  The best for stuffing are the medium-large ones- their edges are still curled enough to cup your stuffing.
> 
> 2) these do reheat fairly well.




 Wife loves mushroom vegetarian burgers. Local stopped doing them after Covid lockdown.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to do mine with salt, pepper, onion powder and maybe garlic powder.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been drinking a lot more tea this year, and in a broader variety than ever before, ESPECIALLY since I had acquired a bunch of sampler boxes.  The other night, I brewed up some camomile.  To me, it had a flavor somewhere between woody and a wet towel.  So I had pretty much decided never to buy any more after I finished this batch.

But tonight, I got another lesson in the curious alchemy of food & beverage pairings.

Tonight, you see, we got some takeout Tex-Mex. and I poured myself a tall glass of the iced camomile as my drink.  And when I took the first sip after a few bites of my meal, instead of that woody flavor, it was *floral.*. That floral flavor persisted throughout the meal- the woodiness didn’t return until several minutes after I cleaned my plate and I was sipping the dregs of my tea.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been drinking a lot more tea this year, and in a broader variety than ever before, ESPECIALLY since I had acquired a bunch of sampler boxes.  The other night, I brewed up some camomile.  To me, it had a flavor somewhere between woody and a wet towel.  So I had pretty much decided never to buy any more after I finished this batch.
> 
> But tonight, I got another lesson in the curious alchemy of food & beverage pairings.
> 
> Tonight, you see, we got some takeout Tex-Mex. and I poured myself a tall glass of the iced camomile as my drink.  And when I took the first sip after a few bites of my meal, instead of that woody flavor, it was *floral.*. That floral flavor persisted throughout the meal- the woodiness didn’t return until several minutes after I cleaned my plate and I was sipping the dregs of my tea.




 Teas very hit or miss and yeah can vary with what you're eating. 

 Woody and wet towel is fair enough. 





 Not gonna buy the left one again.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been drinking a lot more tea this year, and in a broader variety than ever before, ESPECIALLY since I had acquired a bunch of sampler boxes.  The other night, I brewed up some camomile.  To me, it had a flavor somewhere between woody and a wet towel.  So I had pretty much decided never to buy any more after I finished this batch.
> 
> But tonight, I got another lesson in the curious alchemy of food & beverage pairings.
> 
> Tonight, you see, we got some takeout Tex-Mex. and I poured myself a tall glass of the iced camomile as my drink.  And when I took the first sip after a few bites of my meal, instead of that woody flavor, it was *floral.*. That floral flavor persisted throughout the meal- the woodiness didn’t return until several minutes after I cleaned my plate and I was sipping the dregs of my tea.



Also the temperatur of the water and how long it brews will affect the taste.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely.  

But this was a big batch- @7 cups or so- that I had been working on for a few days.  And the only floral taste was while I was eating my Tex-Mex meal.*

I’ve encountered a similar phenomenon when eating some Stilton cheese with Shiner Bock beer.  Took a swig of the beer.  Then ate a few slices of Stilton.  Then had another sip from my longneck...and had to do a double take.  It tasted like a Dr. Pepper or similarly sweet cola.

I’ve repeated this combination with other variables.  If I have something else between the Shiner and the Stilton, the effect is diminished or absent, dependent on time.  If I drink the beer right after the cheese, it’s sweet.

According to food scientists, things like this happen because the two foods are depleting the same chemical receptors in the tongue.  It takes a certain amount of time- just seconds- to replenish them.  But those seconds are crucial.




* for the record, a chicken & rice soup w/avocado, a crispy beef taco, chicken & mushroom enchiladas with poblano sauce, beans, rice, grilled mixed veggies, and (of course) chips & salsa.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> Also the temperatur of the water and how long it brews will affect the taste.




 I leave mine in for a 5-10 minutes, no milk. 

 Gonna make a fruit one now. 





  Not technically tea I suppose. Left one not good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m a dairy FIEND, but I have rarely had tea with milk in it.  Once in an Indian restaurant.  And EVERY time I go to Inlay, the Burmese restaurant up the road from me, I have their take in it, which uses sweetened condensed milk.

In fact, hot or iced, I generally drink my tea with only with lemon or lime juice.  No sweetener, no milk.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m a dairy FIEND, but I have rarely had tea with milk in it.  Once in an Indian restaurant.  And EVERY time I go to Inlay, the Burmese restaurant up the road from me, I have their take in it, which uses sweetened condensed milk.
> 
> In fact, hot or iced, I generally drink my tea with only with lemon or lime juice.  No sweetener, no milk.




 Yeah I think that's the way. Milk might be an English. The tropical tea was bleah tasted like soap. I forgot there were 4/5 left in bottom of box should have been a clue. 

 I didn't really start enjoying tea until a Turkish friend made me some.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Milky tea is, AFAIK, something invented by the Brits.  If it wasn’t them, it was probably the Indians.

I don’t think it’s BAD, per se, but I find most teas, served straight or with citrus, really do a great job of cleansing the palate.  And on a hot day, the bottom of a glass of iced tea that had lemon or lime in it just seems ..._colder and more refreshing._

*Ah*!  Forgot one other instance of milky tea in my life.  Last year, I was at a chain restaurant that served soup, sandwich and salad buffet that included free soft-serve ice cream with the purchase of any meal.  We were lingering, and I decided to try using the soft serve in place of ice in a glass of black tea.  Essentially, a float using plain black tea instead of root beer or other carbonated drink.

...surprisingly, it worked!  It had almost a dark chocolate on ice cream type flavor.  I’ve done it a few times since the first time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Citrus is refreshing anyway. Works in beer as well. Well lagers. 

 Milk in tea, upholding that fine dining reputation British food has.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz I think the food-beverage interactions you're talking about are the sorts of things sommeliers (and Cicerones, if you prefer beer) learn and talk about. The most-memorable one I've run into was an American IPA and a pizza with seriously spicy sausage on it--those just kept reinforcing each other; I have a couple of books on putting beer/s together with food, but I like beer so much on its own (and only have like one at a time because reasons) that it isn't something I so as much as I would prefer to.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner tonight cooked in air fryer.





Crispy chicken and bacon burger with egg and salad
  Cheeseburger and smokey manuka BBQ sauce. 

 Not bad not bad. Washing it down with an APA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Late night snack.  Looks like a lot, but the plate is just 5.75” diameter.

Toasted Asiago Parmesan bread
Basil infused olive oil
Cracked black pepper 
Cresenza cheese spread
Radish sprouts 
San Marzano tomatoes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner was “Chef’s Whim” Salad.





Baby Spinach
Romaine
San Marzano tomatoes
Castelvetrano Olives
Artichoke hearts
Green onions
Diced carrots
Diced celery
Diced Cotswold cheese
Diced Comte cheese
Sliced roll of Black Forest ham, chicken breast & Genoa salami
EVOO
Tarragon vinegar
Ranch dressing

For Mom

Mine (not pictured) added pickled red olives and radish sprouts, ditched the Ranch, and substituted mesquite-infused EVOO for the plain stuff.


----------



## prabe

Been a while since I posted a recipe. Dinner tonight:

Black Bean Stew (tonight's beans were vaquero beans from Rancho Gordo)

Serves ... I dunno, 4-6?

What you'll need
    Ingredients
        1 tablespoon olive oil
        ½ pound Spanish chorizo, diced
        1 large onion, minced
        1 large red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, chopped fine
        8 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed (divided)
        2 teaspoons dried oregano
        1 ½ teaspoons ground cumin
        4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
            [at this point, I use water and 1 tsp of Penzeys Pork or Chicken Soup Base]
        1 cup water
        1 pound black (or similar) beans, sorted, soaked overnight, and drained
        2 bay leaves
        1 oz. sun-dried tomatoes, minced (I usually use the ones in the resealable bags) [optional]
        1 chipotle pepper in adobo, minced [optional]

        2 tablespoons lime juice
        ½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
        Salt
        Pepper
        Tabasco sauce

    Specific Equipment
        a large-ish Dutch oven (at least 5-quart)
        a potato masher

What you'll do
    1. Adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position and heat the oven to 300 degrees.    
    2. Heat the oil in the Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering.
    3. Cook the chorizo in the oil, stirring frequently, until well-browned, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl (leaving the oil and grease in the Dutch oven) and set aside in refrigerator.
    4. Return the Dutch oven with the drippings to medium heat until shimmering. Add onion, bell pepper, and ~3/4 teaspoon salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly browned, 10-12 minutes.
    5. Add half the minced garlic, the oregano, and the cumin; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.
    6. Add the broth, water, beans, and bay leaves [and the sun-dried tomatoes and the chipotle]; bring to a simmer, skimming any foam from the surface.
    7. Cover and transfer to the oven; cook until the beans are tender but not splitting, 1 ½ - 2 hours.
    8. Transfer ~2 cups of the beans to a mixing bowl and mash with a potato masher; stir back into the stew. [Or, do what I do now, and just mash around in the soup until you like the texture.]
    9. Add the remaining garlic, lime juice, cilantro, and the chorizo.
    10. Season with salt, pepper, and Tabasco and serve. I like to top it with Mexican-style crema and grated cheese.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Been a while since I posted a recipe. Dinner tonight:
> 
> Black Bean Stew (tonight's beans were vaquero beans from Rancho Gordo)
> 
> Serves ... I dunno, 4-6?
> 
> What you'll need
> Ingredients
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> ½ pound Spanish chorizo, diced
> 1 large onion, minced
> 1 large red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, chopped fine
> 8 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed (divided)
> 2 teaspoons dried oregano
> 1 ½ teaspoons ground cumin
> 4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
> [at this point, I use water and 1 tsp of Penzeys Pork or Chicken Soup Base]
> 1 cup water
> 1 pound black (or similar) beans, sorted, soaked overnight, and drained
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 oz. sun-dried tomatoes, minced (I usually use the ones in the resealable bags) [optional]
> 1 chipotle pepper in adobo, minced [optional]
> 
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> ½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> Salt
> Pepper
> Tabasco sauce
> 
> Specific Equipment
> a large-ish Dutch oven (at least 5-quart)
> a potato masher
> 
> What you'll do
> 1. Adjust an oven rack to the lower-middle position and heat the oven to 300 degrees.
> 2. Heat the oil in the Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering.
> 3. Cook the chorizo in the oil, stirring frequently, until well-browned, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl (leaving the oil and grease in the Dutch oven) and set aside in refrigerator.
> 4. Return the Dutch oven with the drippings to medium heat until shimmering. Add onion, bell pepper, and ~3/4 teaspoon salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly browned, 10-12 minutes.
> 5. Add half the minced garlic, the oregano, and the cumin; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.
> 6. Add the broth, water, beans, and bay leaves [and the sun-dried tomatoes and the chipotle]; bring to a simmer, skimming any foam from the surface.
> 7. Cover and transfer to the oven; cook until the beans are tender but not splitting, 1 ½ - 2 hours.
> 8. Transfer ~2 cups of the beans to a mixing bowl and mash with a potato masher; stir back into the stew. [Or, do what I do now, and just mash around in the soup until you like the texture.]
> 9. Add the remaining garlic, lime juice, cilantro, and the chorizo.
> 10. Season with salt, pepper, and Tabasco and serve. I like to top it with Mexican-style crema and grated cheese.



That’s a good looking variant on the classic bean recipes I’ve seen over the years, no doubt.  Sounds delish!  Is yours more creamy or soupy?

FWIW, I was taught from the very first pot of creole red beans I ever cooked that you just mash a bunch of them against the side of the pot.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s a good looking variant on the classic bean recipes I’ve seen over the years, no doubt.  Sounds delish!  Is yours more creamy or soupy?
> 
> FWIW, I was taught from the very first pot of creole red beans I ever cooked that you just mash a bunch of them against the side of the pot.




I usually go for creamy-ish, both by cooking the beans until they're extremely tender and by mashing for a while. The fact I garnish with shredded cheese and Mexican-style crema makes it more creamy-ish, without question. Between the vaquero beans (which aren't entirely black) and using chicken soup base instead of pork, the soup was more brick-red than charcoal-black colored; still tasted good, though.

EDIT: I suppose it could be made more soupy by mashing less--I don't think you'd want to try to undershoot the cooking time (though to the extent I overcook the beans, you could shorten by that much).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

First time using our toaster oven for cooking an entree beyond egg, bacon, or quiche.  This was done out of necessity, since our oven died after 22 years of use.

I baked 3 fillets on a bed of onions.  Seasonings were salt, black pepper, paprika, parsley, garlic powder and lemon zest.    I coated the pan with EVOO, and topped the fish with some butter and lemon juice.

Baked at 400degF for 13 minutes.

It came out nice & flaky, but it could have taken some more aggressive seasoning and it was a tad overdone.  Not terribly, but enough to notice if you’re familiar with baked tilapia done right.  The REAL clue was that some of the onion was blackened instead of caramelized.  A minute less cooking time would probably be perfect.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s a good looking variant on the classic bean recipes I’ve seen over the years, no doubt.  Sounds delish!  Is yours more creamy or soupy?
> 
> FWIW, I was taught from the very first pot of creole red beans I ever cooked that you just mash a bunch of them against the side of the pot.




 I think I've eaten fish 4 times this year. Think that's a record. I trust your cooking skills way more than mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We are in the process of ordering our replacement oven & microwave.  It’s going to be nice- the oven will add convection, the microwave will be .7cu ft larger than the one it’s replacing.

Punch line: the delivery date is first week of March.


----------



## prabe

Wow. I know that at least sometimes you cook for a lot of people--that's going to be difficult, now. Presuming that you were going to have those get-togethers, of course, which isn't a given right now.

For cooking in smaller amounts, you have a toaster oven, IIRC, and those can be impressively capable. One can hope you have a separate cooktop instead of a range ...

On the upside, convection ovens are *nice*. There was one in our house when we moved in, and if/when it comes time to replace the wall ovens we'll make sure we have at least one convection oven after. I know there are many uses, but the magic they perform when roasting vegetables is enough, IMO.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Punch line: the delivery date is first week of March.




Ouch!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah!  Tell me about it.  C19 is causing slowdowns in parts manufacturing and appliance assembly worldwide.  Regardless of brand, if it wasn’t something currently in stock or already en route, wait times were 1+ months.  Even if we had gone with our least favorite option, the delivery date was Nov. 24.

So we figured, if we have to wait regardless, might as well wait for something worth waiting for.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Wow. I know that at least sometimes you cook for a lot of people--that's going to be difficult, now. Presuming that you were going to have those get-togethers, of course, which isn't a given right now.
> 
> For cooking in smaller amounts, you have a toaster oven, IIRC, and those can be impressively capable. One can hope you have a separate cooktop instead of a range ...
> 
> On the upside, convection ovens are *nice*. There was one in our house when we moved in, and if/when it comes time to replace the wall ovens we'll make sure we have at least one convection oven after. I know there are many uses, but the magic they perform when roasting vegetables is enough, IMO.



All of our holiday plans were effectively torpedoed when the oven died.  I know of some workarounds, but...

At any rate, I still have an arsenal to work with.  Besides the toaster oven, I have a tabletop roaster capable of handling a turkey, plus a few other appliances...some as yet untried.  Mom had to have an air fryer, for instance, so there’s one sitting on top of the fridge.  And we own 2 BBQ pits and a smoker in the yard.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Besides the toaster oven, I have a tabletop roaster capable of handling a turkey, plus a few other appliances...some as yet untried.  Mom had to have an air fryer, for instance, so there’s one sitting on top of the fridge.  And we own 2 BBQ pits and a smoker in the yard.




If I may, sir... a properly smoked turkey can be _amazing_.  That was our tradition at home when I was growing up.  I think in large part so my dad could say, 'I have to go out and tend the fire" and sit out with a beer away from the frenetic house, but the bird was good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Properly cooked” is the operative phrase! 

I love smoked turkey, and have been using it preferentially over ham in my greens for the past 5 years.  But I have always decided to BUY mine, even after buying the smoker.

Reason: I’m still a tyro when it comes to using it.  My results are never undercooked, but they are often under smoked.  I keep forgetting to add more wood in a timely fashion.

But in every crisis, there is opportunity.  

I had been lamenting I didn’t really know how to properly cook rice all that well.  But when our younger dog got sick, adding rice to her diet was part of her recovery, and the boil-in-bag rice was hard to find during the panic-buying days of the early days of the pandemic.  Regular rice was all I could find.  Well, after cooking 2 cups of rice every week and change, I’ve gotten a lot of practice.  I may never buy the other kind again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to the grocery the other day, and managed to escape with only a couple of impulse buys.  One of those was a bag of Moon Drop grapes.  If you’ve never seen these, they look like miniature eggplants.  They’re nice & sweet- some even taste like cotton candy.

Also tried baking a bunch of Brussels sprouts in the toaster oven.  Coated the pan with EVOO, and tossed the halved sprouts in melted butter seasoned with salt & pepper.  400degF and 20 minutes later, we had some nicely done sprouts- some with just the right amount of char without getting burned.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

@Umbran 

Got any tips about how your Dad smoked his bird?  I may not do one soon, but it IS something on my radar.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to the grocery the other day, and managed to escape with only a couple of impulse buys.  One of those was a bag of Moon Drop grapes.  If you’ve never seen these, they look like miniature eggplants.  They’re nice & sweet- some even taste like cotton candy.
> 
> Also tried baking a bunch of Brussels sprouts in the toaster oven.  Coated the pan with EVOO, and tossed the halved sprouts in melted butter seasoned with salt & pepper.  400degF and 20 minutes later, we had some nicely done sprouts- some with just the right amount of char without getting burned.




 Heh used to pick brussel sprouts as a weekend job as a kid. 

 Middle of winter, wet weather gear, ice on plants. 

 Of course you throw the rotten ones at each other.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> Of course you throw the rotten ones at each other.




So all of them?


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> So all of them?




 Not that many but yeah we hated them. Joked the growers boxed them up and sent them to each other as Christmas presents. 

 The big puffy rotten ones can be the size of two fists and semi liquid and reeking. 

 Bonus points if you got the side of a face. 15/16 years old being stupid. Drive buy quad bike throw a sprout hoon off.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got any tips about how your Dad smoked his bird?  I may not do one soon, but it IS something on my radar.




A few things:

1) Brine your bird (obvious, but important).

1a) Consider layering the breast with bacon.  A turkey is not a pork butt - it doesn't have the fat or connective tissue content, and so may need the basting.

2) A turkey is probably the largest thing you'll ever put in a home smoker, and it is also about the most spherical.  This means it has the _worst_ surface area to volume ratio you are apt to ever work with, and will have a longer cooking time than you expect.

3) By all that is holy, make sure that bird is _fully defrosted_ before smoking it.  Turkeys are large enough to fool you, by feeling defrosted on the outside, but having an icy core.  Roasting in an oven, this is bad enough, but it is worse in a smoker.  If you want that core cooked, the time is stretched forever, and the outside of the bird will be seriously overdone before the middle of the breast is safe to eat.

4) I am sure you know this, but this goes especially for a smoker - pop-up thermometers you get in some birds don't mean squat.

Beyond that, there are things he did that seemed different from modern smoking techniques, but I expect that was due to the nature of the smoker, which was home-built, rather than commercially purchased.  It burned wood faster than most modern smokers, for example.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks for the tips!  I’ll keep all that in mind if/when I take a stab at this.

I hear you about those pop-ups.  Almost worse than useless.

And a hearty “AMEN!” about defrosting.  Trying to cook a partially thawed turkey is a mistake you only make once.  (Yes, I have committed that error.)

I’ll have to modify things a bit, if for no other reason than the fact that we own a Masterbuilt electric smoker, which, while sizable, is shaped rather like a dorm fridge.  IOW, a tall, vertical box.  Not exactly the best shape for doing a bigger bird.

That means for best results, I’ll probably have to either spatchcock it or outright carve it into parts beforehand. While either is a PITA, the side effect both have of improving the exposed surface area should virtually ensure a cooked bird and a decent outcome.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That means for best results, I’ll probably have to either spatchcock it or outright carve it into parts beforehand. While either is a PITA, the side effect both have of improving the exposed surface area should virtually ensure a cooked bird and a decent outcome.




Yeah.  My folks were doing the bird as table showpiece as well, which really calls for it being whole.  For different presentation, you can disassemble the bird.

This year for "Thanks-taking" we are producing a Thanksgiving meal as takeout - we'll cook and pack it up, and our friends can come by to visit for a few minutes on the porch to say hi in distanced fashion.  But it also means I don't have to do a whole bird, unless we have folks who really like dark meat.  Or we do a smaller bird, with an extra breast, or the like.

We also save a little bit on timing - it is all going to be "leftovers" anyway, so it doesn't have to be cooked to be ready at precisely the same time.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Also tried baking a bunch of Brussels sprouts in the toaster oven.  Coated the pan with EVOO, and tossed the halved sprouts in melted butter seasoned with salt & pepper.  400degF and 20 minutes later, we had some nicely done sprouts- some with just the right amount of char without getting burned.



My approach to Brussels sprouts is to halve them, toss them with EVOO, salt, black pepper, and Aleppo pepper, then put them in a foil-lined baking sheet in a 425F convection oven. Turn the oven light on after about ten minutes, and keep an eye on them after that. Remove from the oven when blackened to taste, drop them in a bowl and toss them with some Parm. Works well for broccoli and cauliflower, too, though cauliflower I tend to season with some curry-type stuff, and I often use that instead of rice as a base layer for our very inauthentic quick curry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  My folks were doing the bird as table showpiece as well, which really calls for it being whole.  For different presentation, you can disassemble the bird.
> 
> This year for "Thanks-taking" we are producing a Thanksgiving meal as takeout - we'll cook and pack it up, and our friends can come by to visit for a few minutes on the porch to say hi in distanced fashion.  But it also means I don't have to do a whole bird, unless we have folks who really like dark meat.  Or we do a smaller bird, with an extra breast, or the like.
> 
> We also save a little bit on timing - it is all going to be "leftovers" anyway, so it doesn't have to be cooked to be ready at precisely the same time.



We were going to do something similar before the death of the oven killed that plan.  The best thing about a plan like that, IMHO, was that I could spread the cooking out over several days and freeze stuff instead of doing it all in an exhausting 36 hour window.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> My approach to Brussels sprouts is to halve them, toss them with EVOO, salt, black pepper, and Aleppo pepper, then put them in a foil-lined baking sheet in a 425F convection oven. Turn the oven light on after about ten minutes, and keep an eye on them after that. Remove from the oven when blackened to taste, drop them in a bowl and toss them with some Parm. Works well for broccoli and cauliflower, too, though cauliflower I tend to season with some curry-type stuff, and I often use that instead of rice as a base layer for our very inauthentic quick curry.



I _should_ have grated some cheese on those bad boys!  Fortunately, I have leftovers, and can definitely do that anyway.  Thanks!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I _should_ have grated some cheese on those bad boys!  Fortunately, I have leftovers, and can definitely do that anyway.  Thanks!



I am genuinely always happy to share ideas. I haven't explored the possibilities of cheeses on roasted veg, much, but I do know that we found that crumbled bleu cheese works nicely on Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of smoked turkeys...




			https://www.radio.com/wwjnewsradio/news/local/marijuana-dispensary-giving-away-500-free-turkeys


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Speaking of smoked turkeys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.radio.com/wwjnewsradio/news/local/marijuana-dispensary-giving-away-500-free-turkeys




 Makes sense though right? 

 Munchies have a Turkey. Not really my cup of tea but I had some really delicious cookies one night circa 1997 or so. 

 Best cookies ever right from the factory.


----------



## Zardnaar

The great NZ bbq.


----------



## Zardnaar

Salads.





 Top left coleslaw
Top right Caeser

Mid left bean
Mid right falafel
Bottom kumara and blue cheese


----------



## Zardnaar

Slops up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

https://i.imgur.com/6920koC.jpg



https://i.imgur.com/kUFQQdL.jpg



https://i.imgur.com/On9BTf4.jpg



https://i.imgur.com/ukJKkYc.jpg



Cooking the beans & everything else in chicken broth and/or water with chicken bouillon.  When the beans begin to soften, crush @1/4-1/3 of them to release the starchy insides.  Keep cooking over low heat until the pot’s contents have reduced and the liquid becomes thick & creamy.  



Serve as is or over white rice.  Some, like myself, use a few dashes of Tabasco. 



I usually use other meats, like our family’s hot sausage, ham or bacon.  Sometimes even smoked turkey.  But this particular combination is what Mom requested- its one of her faves.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz I am, so far as I know, unfamiliar with pickled pork. I'm guessing it tastes something like a very briny ham or maybe a porcine parallel to something like corned beef? I'll admit to being curious, but I don't know that I've ever seen it in a store around here--though to be honest I don't think I've looked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz I am, so far as I know, unfamiliar with pickled pork. I'm guessing it tastes something like a very briny ham or maybe a porcine parallel to something like corned beef?



Mostly, it’s kinda like a brinier ham, yes.

Edit: forgot- its texture is kind of like a tender brisket.  It will fall apart in your mouth.


----------



## Zardnaar

Any suggestions on sexing this up.



 Last night's dinner served up with hot tortilla wraps. 

 One of our default meals, problem is it's my wife's favourite. Tempted to put different sauces, cheese or tabouli or cous cous in it. 

 Problem being it's really hard to get her to try new stuff.


----------



## prabe

@Zardnaar Looks like chicken nuggets with salad or slaw, white rice, and ... what looks like gravy at the top of the pic?

I'm not flooded with ideas at first thought, but I'll let it sit a while.

It's not super-easy cooking for someone who's reluctant to try new stuff. Are there things your wife has strong feelings (for/against) about that aren't in the picture? Maybe you can bring some different flavors to the party or something.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> @Zardnaar Looks like chicken nuggets with salad or slaw, white rice, and ... what looks like gravy at the top of the pic?
> 
> I'm not flooded with ideas at first thought, but I'll let it sit a while.
> 
> It's not super-easy cooking for someone who's reluctant to try new stuff. Are there things your wife has strong feelings (for/against) about that aren't in the picture? Maybe you can bring some different flavors to the party or something.




 She just really liked it. 

 It's chicken breast,sliced up and coated, baked on rice with hummus and salad. 

 If we go out for breakfast 90% of the time she has the same thing. Same at McDonalds, the local fish and chip shop, or the pre D&D Turkish kebab or even Indian dish.  

 Basically she will try something new via raiding my plate. If she likes it better that's her new favorite thing.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> She just really liked it.
> 
> It's chicken breast,sliced up and coated, baked on rice with hummus and salad.
> 
> If we go out for breakfast 90% of the time she has the same thing. Same at McDonalds, the local fish and chip shop, or the pre D&D Turkish kebab or even Indian dish.
> 
> Basically she will try something new via raiding my plate. If she likes it better that's her new favorite thing



Huh.

That sounds like a pretty decent combination, actually, though I don't think I'd want to do it all the time.

Most of what's crossing my mind is along the lines of browning the meat and building something like sawmill gravy in the pan. Maybe someone else will have an idea that'll work better. Sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The finished product- Creole red beans & rice


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breakfast salad:





Spinach
Sunflower sprouts 
Diced celery 
Sliced Campari tomatoes
Sliced portobello 
Sliced green onions
Slivered smoked Gouda 
Sliced ham, turkey &amp; prosciutto roll-ups
Mesquite smoked infused EVOO
Red wine vinegar 
Black pepper 
Baked eggs seasoned with black pepper &amp; chives


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Any suggestions on sexing this up.
> 
> View attachment 128607
> 
> Last night's dinner served up with hot tortilla wraps.
> 
> One of our default meals, problem is it's my wife's favourite. Tempted to put different sauces, cheese or tabouli or cous cous in it.
> 
> Problem being it's really hard to get her to try new stuff.



Sexing it up?

1) personal taste- nothing wrong with what you did- but you don’t have to drizzle the sauce or sauces.  You could present them in little ramekins or pool them on the plate- under or adjacent to the chicken.  (I’ve used all of these saucing techniques.)

2) add a little something to the rice.  Seasonings like parsley or chive would add some color & flavor; sliced/slivered almonds or crushed pecan pieces could add flavors & textures...ESPECIALLY if they were baked/roasted.  Lemon and certain kinds of vinegar can also punch up the rice a bit.

3) adding crushed nuts to your breading could also work, as would a simple topping of the roasted nuts on the chicken if it is served whole as opposed to cut up.

4)  a lot of the middle eastern places around here add a drizzle of EVOO and a dusting of paprika or a sumac & cayenne pepper mix to top hummus or babaganoush.  Again, this adds flavor and visual appeal.

5) you didn’t talk much about the salad, but it can be as much of a star as everything else on the plate.  And since it’s a small salad, no harm in being bold.  Besides your favorite raw veggies, consider alternatives to your usual dressings.  I’m experimenting with homemade vinaigrettes.  That ginger dressing Japanese restaurants use might be cool.  Or EVOO & vinegar with stronger-flavored ingredients, like a special cheese or some such.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sexing it up?
> 
> 1) personal taste- nothing wrong with what you did- but you don’t have to drizzle the sauce or sauces.  You could present them in little ramekins or pool them on the plate- under or adjacent to the chicken.  (I’ve used all of these saucing techniques.)
> 
> 2) add a little something to the rice.  Seasonings like parsley or chive would add some color & flavor; sliced/slivered almonds or crushed pecan pieces could add flavors & textures...ESPECIALLY if they were baked/roasted.  Lemon and certain kinds of vinegar can also punch up the rice a bit.
> 
> 3) adding crushed nuts to your breading could also work, as would a simple topping of the roasted nuts on the chicken if it is served whole as opposed to cut up.
> 
> 4)  a lot of the middle eastern places around here add a drizzle of EVOO and a dusting of paprika or a sumac & cayenne pepper mix to top hummus or babaganoush.  Again, this adds flavor and visual appeal.
> 
> 5) you didn’t talk much about the salad, but it can be as much of a star as everything else on the plate.  And since it’s a small salad, no harm in being bold.  Besides your favorite raw veggies, consider alternatives to your usual dressings.  I’m experimenting with homemade vinaigrettes.  That ginger dressing Japanese restaurants use might be cool.  Or EVOO & vinegar with stronger-flavored ingredients, like a special cheese or some such.




 Good ideas, salad just very basic lettuce, tomato, capsicum,onion,tomato. 

 I've seen the middle eastern hummus. Theirs is nicer ours is supermarket fridge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Greek Salad” sandwich 





Toasted onion roll
Basil-infused EVOO
Red wine vinegar 
Spinach 
Feta Cheese
Pickled red onion
Sliced Chicken
Lebanese Garlic Spread 
Black pepper 
Sliced tomatoes 

Served with Greek dill pickle, lemony olives &amp; pickled garlic clove


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brunch: Quasi-Mediterranean salad with Potato/Cauliflower/Cabbage/Leek/Mushroom/Bacon soup


----------



## Mercurius

I'm making these right now: 
My apologies for the annoying FB video with the annoying music. I wish they'd just do it as an actual recipe, so I had to write it down, continually pausing. But couldn't resist.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks good!  How did yours come out?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Good _videos make for decent instructional guides.  That one wasn’t too bead, actually.

Here’s one of my faves:

Simple, but tasty.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _Good _videos make for decent instructional guides.  That one wasn’t too bead, actually.
> 
> Here’s one of my faves:
> 
> Simple, but tasty.




 That's just not fair. Been skipping bacon lately.


----------



## Mercurius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks good!  How did yours come out?



Absolutely fantastic. It was easy and the best donut(s) I've ever had.


----------



## Umbran

And, a classic...

My wife and I are doing "Thanks-taking" this year.  We cannot have the dozen folks we'd usually have in the house, but my wife cannot abide not feeding people.  So, we are cooking a standard meal.. and them packing it up for folks to come, visit for a few minutes masked and distanced outside, and to take home.

And of course, after our plan was already in place, we got the "hey, could you handle a couple more people?" call.  So, tonight I have to go out and get more stuffing ingredients, more ingredients for two of our desserts, and more containers for takeaway.


----------



## Mad_Jack

Had to buy flour for something I cooked last week, so I had basically the whole bag left over. Decided to make basic flour-and-water biscuits and grabbed a random recipe off the internet.
Then I decided it wasn't going to be nearly enough dough for what I had in mind, so I doubled it.
And started fiddling.
A lot of sugar, cinnamon and mashed apples later, I ended up with something vaguely resembling cinnamon apple scones...






(Yeah, I put a LOT of cinnamon in there, lol.)

A bit dry, but not entirely terrible for one of my little spur of the moment adventures in improvisation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> And, a classic...
> 
> My wife and I are doing "Thanks-taking" this year.  We cannot have the dozen folks we'd usually have in the house, but my wife cannot abide not feeding people.  So, we are cooking a standard meal.. and them packing it up for folks to come, visit for a few minutes masked and distanced outside, and to take home.
> 
> And of course, after our plan was already in place, we got the "hey, could you handle a couple more people?" call.  So, tonight I have to go out and get more stuffing ingredients, more ingredients for two of our desserts, and more containers for takeaway.



We planned on doing something similar, but we’re being thwarted at each turn.  But we’re still following through, albeit scaled down.

Since our oven died last month, I’ve been using a tabletop roaster.  But tomorrow morning, the plumber is coming to unclog our sink.  It’s backing up for reasons we don’t have the foggiest notion as to why. 

And tonight, I spent a while cleaning up the bottle of olive oil I knocked off the cooking island, which sent glass shards careening even around corners...plus sopping up the oil pool itself, of course.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We planned on doing something similar, but we’re being thwarted at each turn.  But we’re still following through, albeit scaled down.
> 
> Since our oven died last month, I’ve been using a tabletop roaster.  But tomorrow morning, the plumber is coming to unclog our sink.  It’s backing up for reasons we don’t have the foggiest notion as to why.
> 
> And tonight, I spent a while cleaning up the bottle of olive oil I knocked off the cooking island, which sent glass shards careening even around corners...plus sopping up the oil pool itself, of course.




 Cleaning up oil is the pits. Mate has a food stuck and he spelt his big ass container of it. 

 Seen it spill in a warehouse as well. They had to use a degreaser and sand iirc to clean it up. Forklift tires can spin on it. 

 Plunger doesn't work on your sink?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No.  This one is major.  We tried liquid drain cleaner, too.  We may even have had water from the washing machine- on the other side of the house- come up through the sink.  Thank goodness, nothing from the showers or toilets has returned...

And like I said, I don’t have a clue as to what caused it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No.  This one is major.  We tried liquid drain cleaner, too.  We may even have had water from the washing machine- on the other side of the house- come up through the sink.  Thank goodness, nothing from the showers or toilets has returned...
> 
> And like I said, I don’t have a clue as to what caused it.




 Yeah that's a let the professionals do it. Our taps leaking and I want to rip out the kitchen, bathroom and weatherboards. 

 Probably should call someone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Legend of Cursed Thanksgiving continues!

Plumber came by, cleared our pipes.  Said the problem was just a perfectly inconveniently timed accumulation of sludge.  Essentially, that section of pipes had a clogged aorta.  But in the process of using his cleaning equipment, a few of the circuits in our house tripped and could not be reset.  So his boss- our electrician/HVAC guy of the past 30+ years- will be coming for a visit.  Eventually.

Did I mention that some of the circuits in question involved half of the kitchen?  Thankfully, it’s just the section where most of my cooking and prep appliances are located, NOT the one with the fridge, stovetop or dishwasher.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...and about an hour ago, I sliced a 1cm chunk out of the side of my rt index finger.  I was digging for some gear and found an unseen blade for a mini-food processor.  It’s not deep, but it’s broad & bloody.  Taking its damn time stopping.

This is how I 1-upped my mom slicing her thumb with a paring knife doing prep-work yesterday.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...and about an hour ago, I sliced a 1cm chunk out of the side of my rt index finger.  I was digging for some gear and found an unseen blade for a mini-food processor.  It’s not deep, but it’s broad & bloody.  Taking its damn time stopping.
> 
> This is how I 1-upped my mom slicing her thumb with a paring knife doing prep-work yesterday.



Ouch... Seems that this is not your week.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nope.

I’m half expecting land mines on Thursday,


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz It sounds as though you're having a rough go of things. I hope things get better.


----------



## Drazen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tonight, I cooked a tasty dish for dinner...
> 
> I chopped some green onion and put them into a shallow cassarole dish with a BUNCH of whole garlic cloves, a half-stick of unsalted butter, a splash of white wine and some black and red pepper.  This was roasted in the oven at 350F.
> 
> I started a box of cavatappi pasta to cooking.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a deep, flat sided saucepan, I sautéed a whole yellow onion and a half container of diced white mushrooms in olive oil.  I deglazed the pan with the same wine I used with the garlic.  To that mix, I added 2 cans of low-sodium diced tomatoes, a can of low-sodium V8, 2 bay leaves, generous portions of parsley & thyme, some red & black pepper, plus a _little_ powdered garlic and salt.
> 
> When the garlic & onion mix was nicely roasted, I turned up the saucepan's heat to get the mix bubbling.  At that point, I added the garlic & onion mix and 24oz of crawfish meat to the pan.  Then, into the pot went all of the pasta.
> 
> Some vigorous turning & folding of the pan's contents got the pasta thoroughly coated in the sauce.
> 
> It kinda looked like a Creole had screwed up his Hamburger Helper...
> 
> I served it- 4 heaping spoonfuls per person- with tasty crackers and slices of a nice smoked Gouda.  Definitely looking forward to leftovers!



Made myself some Tachos.
Delicious nachos with tater tots instead of chips.
With loads of sour cream, cheese, and salsa.
Meat cooked to perfection with just the right seasons


----------



## prabe

So, Thanksgiving dinner was a mildly catastrophic mess--nothing so bad the kitchen being unusable, but probably the biggest mess I've made in more than a decade.

We were making chili verde (because our Thanksgiving tradition is to not make a traditional Thanksgiving dinner) from a recipe from Cook's Illustrated. We had pretty good success with it before, but we tried to streamline it and ended up putting (effectively) salsa into fat that was way (way, way) too hot, and we ended up with something that looked an awful lot like a volcanic mud pot.

Clean up was an adventure, but the chili tasted good ~2 hours later (even though I suffered a brain-cramp and added the fresh cilantro before putting it in the oven).

We have decided that we want to revise the recipe so it works better for us, and so we don't have the temptation to streamline in the future.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> ...we ended up with something that looked an awful lot like a volcanic mud pot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cursed Thanksgiving’s final tally:

Besides the dead oven, blocked plumbing & temperamental circuitry in the kitchen, and my sliced right index finger, I also chalked up a slice to my LEFT index finger and a leaky filter on our second refrigerator’s water dispenser/ice maker.

BUT...

All the dishes I cooked came out aces, my maternal aunt sent deviled eggs and a ham, and our purchased fried turkey was perfect.  Our guest took a picture of her plate- I’ll post it after she sends me a copy.

I’ll call it a close victory.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cursed Thanksgiving’s final tally:
> 
> Besides the dead oven, blocked plumbing & temperamental circuitry in the kitchen, and my sliced right index finger, I also chalked up a slice to my LEFT index finger and a leaky filter on our second refrigerator’s water dispenser/ice maker.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> All the dishes I cooked came out aces, my maternal aunt sent deviled eggs and a ham, and our purchased fried turkey was perfect.  Our guest took a picture of her plate- I’ll post it after she sends me a copy.
> 
> I’ll call it a close victory.




 How do you manage to cut yourself? 

 Spent 5 years with a filleting knife never cut myself once. Wife cuts herself as well. 

 I'm probably slow though cutting stuff but it gets done in time for when I need it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Friday night fry up. 






 Egg, cheese, bacon burger with chips and hotdog courtesy of local Fish and Chip shop. 

 Was supposed to cook but someone decided to eat all the food at work party.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> How do you manage to cut yourself?
> 
> Spent 5 years with a filleting knife never cut myself once. Wife cuts herself as well.
> 
> I'm probably slow though cutting stuff but it gets done in time for when I need it.



Well, I’m usually pretty slow & methodical because every time I speed up, I lose discipline with controlling my pushing/holding hand, and my fingers slowly uncurl.  This has resulted in other cooks criticizing me as “slow”.  I may be able to make delicious food, but I can’t maintain the pace required to work in a professional kitchen.

At the time, I was just doing some gross chopping- my fingers were not supposed to be anywhere near the blade- so I was chopping fast (for me).  But I had been having some control issues with my knife hand because of the prior injury.  The knife shifted in my loosened grip, and I shaved off the side of the tip of my left index finger.  Fortunately, even though the location and size of the cut was similar to the one in the right, it was nowhere near as deep.  It didn’t really even bleed.

It’s sore enough, though.  And anything hot I touched seemed to be right in those injuries.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, I’m usually pretty slow & methodical because every time I speed up, I lose discipline with controlling my pushing/holding hand, and my fingers slowly uncurl.  This has resulted in other cooks criticizing me as “slow”.  I may be able to make delicious food, but I can’t maintain the pace required to work in a professional kitchen.
> 
> At the time, I was just doing some gross chopping- my fingers were not supposed to be anywhere near the blade- so I was chopping fast (for me).  But I had been having some control issues with my knife hand because of the prior injury.  The knife shifted in my loosened grip, and I shaved off the side of the tip of my left index finger.  Fortunately, even though the location and size of the cut was similar to the one in the right, it was nowhere near as deep.  It didn’t really even bleed.
> 
> It’s sore enough, though.  And anything hot I touched seemed to be right in those injuries.




 Must be sharp knife. Don't feel as much from them. 

 Used to get mine sharp enough to take hairs off your arm. Could go fast enough professionally but that was a while ago. At home slow down no hurry. 

 Stopped sharpening the knives that sharp due to room mates/wife being scared of them, it's semi pointless and everyone just blunted them anyway.

 My favorite steel is an old one very smooth. Think it's still in the drawer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I keep mine pretty sharp.  Some kinds of knife work just can’t be done with a dull knife, like cutting your veggies super thin,

Much easier to control, too.  Dull knives require more force to cut, and that means if you make a mistake or the material getting cut gives way unexpectedly, there’s more force behind that blade. More force behind the cut means it’s that much harder to regain control of the knife.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I keep mine pretty sharp.  Some kinds of knife work just can’t be done with a dull knife, like cutting your veggies super thin,
> 
> Much easier to control, too.  Dull knives require more force to cut, and that means if you make a mistake or the material getting cut gives way unexpectedly, there’s more force behind that blade. More force behind the cut means it’s that much harder to regain control of the knife.




 We just use serrated ones now. Supermarkets employ butchers so don't really need to devbone anything. 

 Used to be able to get the knives off mates at freezing works but don't know anyone working there anymore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> We just use serrated ones now. Supermarkets employ butchers so don't really need to devbone anything.
> 
> Used to be able to get the knives off mates at freezing works but don't know anyone working there anymore.



Depends on what you’re working with.

But, to my chagrin, all I was doing when I cut myself the second time was trimming things to fit in the food processor.  About as safe a cutting job as there is.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Depends on what you’re working with.
> 
> But, to my chagrin, all I was doing when I cut myself the second time was trimming things to fit in the food processor.  About as safe a cutting job as there is.



I managed to collect a fair amount of spatter on my hands and forearms as the mud pot was blorping, but it was more painful than actually damaging.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn’t count spatter & splash, but I got some of that, too.  Mine were to the face, but merely painful- no blistering.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fresh, cleaned mustard green leaves, de-stemmed from 15 bunches.
Meat stripped from smoked Turkey legs
4 yellow onions

Ingredients not pictured: chicken broth, flour, salt, pepper

Rinse mustard green bunches until they’re no longer sandy.  Pare or tear the leaves from the stems.  The stems of most greens- mustards included- are edible but bitter, and taking this step will make it easier to season this dish properly.

Strip &amp; cut up meat from 3-4 smoked turkey legs*, being careful to remove the sinews. 

Chop then sauté your onions in butter over low/medium heat.  Deglaze pot with some of the broth, then add the turkey meat. 

While that cooks a little, chiffonade the mustard greens.  This will let them cook more quickly and make the finished dish easier to eat.  After the cutting is done, add them to the pot, along with most of the remaining chicken broth.  Cook them until tender, stirring occasionally.  Season with salt & pepper to taste.

Optional step: With the last of the chicken broth, create a slurry with flour.  It should look like milk or even oatmeal.  Adding this slurry at the end of the cooking will cause the liquids in the pot to form a glaze on the leaves that traps the nutrients and flavors that leached out of the greens while cooking.  I do this with ALL of my greens now. 

If you’ve made greens before and add this step and removing the stems with the amount of seasoning you usually use, they will taste over-seasoned.

* I used to use ham, bacon or even sausage, which are more traditional, but created this variation to accommodate some Jewish &amp; Muslim guests to my 2015 Thanksgiving dinner.  The reaction to the change was so overwhelmingly positive that I’ve used smoked turkey ever since.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mirliton, aka chayote squash 




Prep your mirliton/chayote squash by parboiling, cooling, peeling, putting, dicing and draining it of excess liquid.  Draining it is often a combination of pressing it and baking it in your oven or similar appliance.

Note: the large seed is edible, but not right for this dish.

Chop 2lbs of bacon or ham, and sauté.  Deglaze your pan and add the diced garlic and leeks to the pan.  (Onion is more traditional, but leeks work just as well.)

Add your squash to the pot, along with a stick of butter, chicken broth, bay leaf (3+), salt, black and red pepper, thyme, parsley.  Cook on low/med heat until the squash is relatively tender- soft enough that most pieces can be cut or mashed with your cooking spoon.

After the squash has softened, add your peeled, cleaned shrimp (2lbs this time, fully thawed) to the pot, stir well, cover and turn off.  Let sit for 10 minutes.  The shrimp will be MOSTLY but not completely cooked.

Turn heat back on low, adding another stick of butter and 2 bags of bread crumbs- we usually use Pepperidge Farms- and fold it in thoroughly.  Feel free to add more broth if resulting dish is too dry.

When the butter is melted and the shrimp are just about done, turn off and serve.


----------



## Zardnaar

Kurdish shish. He gave me all the hummus as he likes me taking the D&D group to his place.





 Couple of falafel everything on top of salad. 

 Not much more than a McDonald's large combo. Alot of sauce.


----------



## Zardnaar

If your oven is still broken by Christmas make your own. 





__





						Maori Hangi - Guide to how to make a Hangi
					

A step by step guide guide about how to make a Maori Hangi.



					www.maori.cl
				




 Haven't done one since 1999 and we cheated by replacing the rocks with  cut up railway rails using metal.

 Cook your food in the earth basically.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our replacement oven- and microwave- will be coming in early March 2021.  That is NOT a typo.  Foreign & domestic brands alike have seen C19 related slowdowns in both parts manufacturing and product assembly factories.  When we placed our order in mid-November, the soonest we could get anything that worked for our kitchen was mid-December.  So we figured if we were going to be waiting regardless, we might as well get _exactly_ what we wanted.

Alas, we can’t do anything like a pit oven.  The only level parts of our yard are either paved or have stone walking paths thro them.  And that ignores the irrigation and drainage systems, power lines, and fiber-optic cables that run underneath...

OTOH, I have a cooktop in our kitchen island, lots of cooking appliances, 2 BBQs, and annelectric smoker- mostly underutilized.  So I‘m going to have to expand my skillset a bit.  Boo-hoo!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OTOH, I have a cooktop in our kitchen island, lots of cooking appliances, 2 BBQs, and annelectric smoker- mostly underutilized.  So I‘m going to have to expand my skillset a bit.  Boo-hoo!



I had been thinking you were getting a replacement range, which would have meant you were sans both oven/s and cooktop, which would have been ... extremely rough. Sounds as though you have enough to get by for a while, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last week, I did ribeye steaks, sautéed mushrooms, and baked Brussels sprouts for me & my folks.  It was a bit surprising because 2 things happened that NEVER happen: Dad enjoyed the sprouts, and Mom actually asked for seconds on the ‘shrooms.

This was snapped a minute or do before putting the last of the leftovers into the toaster oven for warming.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finally got the sole picture of the thanksgiving dinner from our guest- this is basically what our meal looked like for us.  That’s cajun fried turkey, glazed ham, mirliton (aka chayote squash), oyster dressing, mustard greens and white rice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Usually, I do butts for pulled pork in my oven.  But my oven is dead and the replacement won’t be installed until MARCH.  And Mom put in a special request because they were on sale for 97¢/lb...  

This was just over 8lbs.

I could have done it in our smoker, but I’m still getting the hang of it.  So I braised it in a Dutch oven on the stovetop for @8 hours.  

The result was nearly identical to those I got from the oven. The oven usually delivers a better, crispier crust.






This is a sandwich done with the pork, BBQ sauce and Lebanese garlic spread.  Served with Vietnamese pickled carrots and daikon.  Not pictured- the Tostitos that hit the plate a few minutes later.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Usually, I do butts for pulled pork in my oven.  But my oven is dead and the replacement won’t be installed until MARCH.  And Mom put in a special request because they were on sale for 97¢/lb...
> 
> This was just over 8lbs.
> 
> I could have done it in our smoker, but I’m still getting the hang of it.  So I braised it in a Dutch oven on the stovetop for @8 hours.
> 
> The result was nearly identical to those I got from the oven. The oven usually delivers a better, crispier crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sandwich done with the pork, BBQ sauce and Lebanese garlic spread.  Served with Vietnamese pickled carrots and daikon.  Not pictured- the Tostitos that hit the plate a few minutes later.




 That's like $3 a kilo here. Cheapest meat is chicken usually about 3 times that price. On special. 

 Anything else is probably more like $7 usd a pound for hamburger meat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> That's like $3 a kilo here. Cheapest meat is chicken usually about 3 times that price. On special.
> 
> Anything else is probably more like $7 usd a pound for hamburger meat.



Food prices ARE one of the biggest common negatives on living on an island.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Food prices ARE one of the biggest common negatives on living on an island.




 The countries a giant farm though. It's cheaper to buy our produce in Australia and the EU than here go figure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> The countries a giant farm though. It's cheaper to buy our produce in Australia and the EU than here go figure.



I bet the costs of fuel used in food production are integral to that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet the costs of fuel used in food production are integral to that.




 It's because of GST, higher minimal wages, duopoly, regulations, economics of size etc.

 US food really cheap along with gas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shrimp Creole on bed of Mediterranean rice; green bean macque choux; ham, lamb chop; Mediterranean ground meat & spinach; dolma (meat stuffed grape leaf)

Not pictured- because I couldn’t eat any more- roast beef; spanakopita; sweet potatoes; deviled eggs; bread pudding


----------



## Zardnaar

Dolmas an aquired taste but I've only had it stuffed with rice. Don't mind a little bit but can't eat a lot.

 Imported lamb?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Dolmas an aquired taste but I've only had it stuffed with rice. Don't mind a little bit but can't eat a lot.
> 
> Imported lamb?



No way of knowing for sure.  I cooked the shrimp and the beans, and we decided to get everything else from local restaurants (or relatives).  When I picked up the order, the owner threw them in for free!

Don’t know why he did, but we _have_ always been on pretty friendly terms.

Going to reciprocate the gesture by giving him some of our family’s hot sausage spice mix.  He‘s got access to a halal butcher in his grocery, so I bet he’ll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> No way of knowing for sure.  I cooked the shrimp and the beans, and we decided to get everything else from local restaurants (or relatives).  When I picked up the order, the owner threw them in for free!
> 
> Don’t know why he did, but we _have_ always been on pretty friendly terms.
> 
> Going to reciprocate the gesture by giving him some of our family’s hot sausage spice mix.  He‘s got access to a halal butcher in his grocery, so I bet he’ll get a kick out of it.




 It's how I tried dolma first time. Throw in at Turkish kebab place.

 Eating leftovers. Trifle with white chocolate coated black cherries. 






Sponge cake, custard, jelly/jello, cream, fruit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks absolutely sinful!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks absolutely sinful!




 Yeah idk if it's common outside NZ. Mum used to put sherry in it.

 Think it's English. Christmas tradition here with summer fruit, berries, cherries, peaches, nectarines etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On the first day of Leftovers, I made this plate for Mom...





“Creole” roast beef & gravy and Lebanese garlic spread on toasted Ciabatta roll
Tabouli
Babaganoush
Tostitos


----------



## Vael

So, for Christmas, I made a Yule Log for my parents and myself. After the last attempt, over a year ago, to do a jelly roll style cake failed, I decided to try again. And this year, I succeeded.

The base cake is a chocolate sponge cake. The filling is chocolate mousse, which is why, although I managed a good, tight swirl, it didn't photograph well. And finally, I iced the cake with a chocolate swiss meringue buttercream frosting. The first time I've made such a frosting, and I was delighted by the result. The one slight mistep was I did attempt to make meringue mushrooms as decorations, but the stocks fell over and all the meringues were overbaked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You ever make a dish you’ve made dozens if not hundreds of times before and somehow just did it somuch better than usual that you dont know what the hell you changed that made it better?  I’ve done that a few times, and the latest was that shrimp creole.

Honestly, this batch came out as the best version I can remember doing, and I’m just wracking my brain.  It could be as simple as getting better ingredients than usual, or a subtle change I don’t even realize I made.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You ever make a dish you’ve made dozens if not hundreds of times before and somehow just did it somuch better than usual that you dont know what the hell you changed that made it better?  I’ve done that a few times, and the latest was that shrimp creole.
> 
> Honestly, this batch came out as the best version I can remember doing, and I’m just wracking my brain.  It could be as simple as getting better ingredients than usual, or a subtle change I don’t even realize I made.



It's probably not so subtle as that, but our Christmas dinner was a pot roast recipe I have using coffee as a primary ingredient in the braise. When I was picking up the meat Tuesday, the chuck roasts didn't look all that awesome, but they had boneless short ribs (effectively chuck steaks). More of the fat was on the outside of the meat, and much more of it seemed to render out--there weren't but chunks of fat the way there usually are (we usually shred our pot roasts and eat them as sandwiches). The batch on Christmas was subtly better than usual, and like you we aren't sure what the difference is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been thinking about my creole.  I’m sure the ingredients played a big role in the differences.

For example, I added 2 containers of freshly sliced San Marzanos to the canned diced tomatoes.  That’s new in all ways, and probably the biggest difference.  I’ve only had access to fresh SMs for a couple years, and I don’t recall using fresh tomatoes in the dish before.  

I used a different white wine, one that wasn’t as dry as I usually use.  I was actually concerned that it might be too sweet, but the sauce was nicely balanced.

I used larger shrimp than in the past, a trend in much of my cooking because of the way they interact with sauces.  Some were almost the thickness of my index finger.  And these were “EZ Peel” style- the tail and shell were still on, but they were split and deveined.  That meant the sauce benefited from the flavors in the shell without being too much of a headache for the diner.

My roux was between dark caramel and milk chocolate in color, which is darker than I usually use for this dish.

And finally, my chicken stock was essentially just the drippings from making my dog’s food.  She’s on a low-fat diet, so I’m buying boneless, skinless chicken breasts* and roasting them.  The drippings from 10lbs of those was perfect for this.





* at $0.92/lb, it’s a lot cheaper than the specialty dog food prescribed by the vet, and is-according to him- perfectly fine for her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of the simplest morsels you can get in an Italian restaurant is a good bread dipped in seasoned olive oil.  Not too many variables, and besides the bread itself, probably the biggest is the oil itself.  I’ve been trying for YEARS to find a good one for use at home, with only sporadic success.  Every time I found a worthy bottle, it would disappear from grocery stores when I tried to buy a replacement.

Well, I finally found one I probably don’t have to worry too much about disappearing because it’s made by a local farmer.  I had been buying their infused oils for uses in salads, vinaigrettes and the like, but I finally tried their “Limited Reserve”.  From bite #1 of my bread, that “fruity” flavor of an olive oil meant to stand alone was present.

I also found out from our closest middle eastern restaurant/grocery that _turmeric_ is the key ingredient in his oh-so-excellent golden rice.  Pretty much what I thought, but nice to have confirmation.  Now I can try some of those recipes I’ve been looking at with a bit more confidence l


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Finally got to make fried chicken again, after years of not wanting to due to my tiny kitchen, and the amount of counter space I use to make it how I want it. 

Spice rubbed the chicken tenders, cayenne, turmeric, oregano, basil, salt, pepper. Did that first, so it could sit at room temp with the spice rub for a while. 
Made pancake batter from a box, because it was already getting late and I didn't want to add steps that weren't needed, but I added a small half-spoonful of raw honey to the mix. 
Mixed breadcrumbs with powdered ritz crackers, and the same spice mix used on the chicken. 

Set up the counter at my girlfriend's place, stove (with plate for finished pieces on an unused burner)>breadcrumbs>pancake batter>buttermilk filled baking pan, deep enough to soak fully submerged and wide enough to fit several tenders at a time>cutting board full of spiced chicken tenders.  Thus the need for counterspace. I've seen others do simpler systems, with fewer steps and less space needed, but nah. I'd rather friend chicken be a rare treat than change my system. 

So, between the ritz and spice mix in the breadcrumbs, and the spice rub on the chicken, and the honey in the batter, this was the best batch of friend chicken I've ever made. 

The final 5 pieces were just for me and my girlfriend. OUr other partners are lightweights when it comes to spice. Her other partner felt like the main batch was spicy! ANyway, the small batch, I added habenero salt to the spice rub, and used cayenne and turmeric to redden the batter, and put all extra cayenne and turmeric, and a good dash of the habenero salt, in the breadcrumbs. Still not _actually_ hot, but damn did it sizzle nicely on the tongue. 

The ladies made rice and steamed broccoli and cauliflower to go with it, and we had some ciders with the meal and watched Fiddler on The Roof. A day well spent. And I've got leftover chicken, because I made 3lbs of it for no good reason!


----------



## doctorbadwolf

We've also had a pottage going for about 2 months, and are finally ready to stop adding things and be done with it. Thinking about baking a loaf of bread with it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

New Year’s Day buffet, 2 views:








Deviled eggs, pork tamales with salsa & chili, fig preserves, cherry preserves, mixed nuts, pecan crackers, Ritz crackers, Finnish bread-cheese, spanakopita, Genoa salami, prosciutto, castelvetrano olives, artichoke hearts, herbed  D’affinois cheese, Edam cheese, akkawi cheese, Lebanese garlic spread, Dijon mustard, BBQ sauce, cabbage, black eyed peas, collard greens

Not pictured: veggie tray, fruit tray, 7-Up cake

Also not pictured, our sole guest, who had to cancel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

While running errands today, stopped at my local Burmese place and tried something new.  I’ve eaten there a few times during the pandemic, and Trve been hyping them to all my local friends, so the whole family is always happy to see me.

So far, every meal I’ve had there has kicked ass, so I feel comfortable going outside of my culinary comfort zone there.  I try something new every few visits.  Today, it was pork &amp; pumpkin stew.  Why is that outside of my zone?  Well, I eat very little pumpkin- maybe a couple slices of pie a year.  I don’t HATE it, I just think almost everything else tastes better. 

This stew changed my perceptions.  In this dish, pumpkin isn’t tolerated, I enjoyed it!  Visually, it’s mostly what you’d expect: chunks of meat & veg in a thick brownish fluid, served with rice.  It was topped with a garnish of some of the finest bean sprouts I’ve ever seen.  They were so tiny, I didn’t recognize them for what they were.  The meat was perfectly cooked, melt in your mouth texture in bite sized chunks.  The sauce was thiiiiiiiiicccck.  And the pumpkin?  Imagine the typical chunks of potato replaced with some slightly sweet chunks of pumpkin.  I was surprised that the sweetness was subtle, contrasting but not clashing with the savory meat & gravy.

I squeegeed my damn bowl!

They make the stew with other meats or as a vegetarian dish as well, so I definitely have something else to look forward to.

Bonus: I had about a third of my rice left, so I asked if I could have a little fish sauce or something to flavor it up a bit.  I was given a small (3-4oz) bowl of their coconut beef!  Also tasty, also perfectly cooked.

I think they’re trying to adopt me...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Technically, I cooked this the day AFTER NYD, but...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And today’s dinner...


----------



## Zardnaar

Salted caramel chocolate brownie. And carrot cake. 






Caramels about half an inch thick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Light meals for dinner tonight:

Mom’s: Homemade turkey salad with capers on baby spinach, Boursin cheese, San Marzano tomatoes, pecan crackers, baby carrots, and pickled turnips

Mine: Homemade turkey salad on baby spinach, Blue cambozola cheese, pickled cauliflower, pickled turnips, baby carrots, toasted ciabatta bun, and EVOO seasoned with cracked pepper & salt


----------



## Zardnaar

Chilli chicken currie, pakoras with some sort of yoghurt sauce. Chilli cheese naan bread which was stuffed. 

 The bread was way to hot.





 Tried a new place as our old favorite changed hands. Plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good leftovers or bad leftovers?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Good leftovers or bad leftovers?




 Good left overs.  Only the bread got binned. To damn hot.

 Mine was a chettinad and wife had kadai. Portion size was huge though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Late night light dinners from a couple nights ago:

Mom’s plate: San Marzano tomatoes, pickled cauliflower, pickled turnips, seedless red grapes, ham roll-ups with Boursin cheese


My plate: red seedless grapes, celery stalks, pita, EVOO with cracked black pepper & sea salt, Edam cheese


----------



## Zardnaar

Lunch today. Southern chicken and bacon burger, bacon and egg burger, hot dog plus chips. Ye olde fish and chip shop.





 Summer holidays,camping next week.


----------



## Zardnaar

And easter buns from two days ago. Making hot cross buns in January silly supermarkets. 





Delicious though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The broth was chicken broth, cream of chicken broth and a splash of lemon juice.  I added diced green onion, chiffonaded  baby spinach, a trio of thinly sliced white button mushrooms, 1 thinly sliced stalk of celery, black pepper and parsley.  Served with a side of buttered bagel crisps.

It was reasonably tasty and obviously very simple & quick to put together.  However, it probably would have been better if I had sautéed the veggies before floating them in the broth.  That would have developed some more complex flavors, I’m certain.


----------



## Zardnaar

Derp nvrmind my bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Recommendations Danni back to this place? 

5.5 hours. 






						Menu ⋆ Alsultan Restaurant
					






					www.alsultan.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Recommendations Danni back to this place?
> 
> 5.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menu ⋆ Alsultan Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alsultan.co.nz



Why do some dishes have pix and others don’t?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Why do some dishes have pix and others don’t?




 Idk I was planning on getting the kubba as a starter no solid plan for the mains. 

 They opened just around lockdown and some things like liquor license were disrupted so maybe they didn't finish the website?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The mandi chicken or lamb look good.  But so do the kebabs or shish tawook.  Those 4 would be what I would be deciding between.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The mandi chicken or lamb look good.  But so do the kebabs or shish tawook.  Those 4 would be what I would be
> Mandi might be the only thing there I don't want. decidingg between.




 Got there and yeah changed mind based on what I saw. 

 Kubba for starter, tried something different. 





 Side of rice with the main. 





  And the main. Moroccan lamb, peach and pomegranate tangine.





 This was amazing. It was slow cooked and kinda like a stew. 

 Garnished with sesame seeds and almonds. Didn't really like lamb/mutton growing up but the Arabs/Turks/Kurds can do magic with it.

 Just used spoon added rice dipped it in the tangine. 

 Best lamb I've ever had.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Got there and yeah changed mind based on what I saw.
> 
> Kubba for starter, tried something different.
> 
> View attachment 131906
> 
> Side of rice with the main.
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> And the main. Moroccan lamb, peach and pomegranate tangine.
> 
> View attachment 131907
> 
> This was amazing. It was slow cooked and kinda like a stew.
> 
> Garnished with sesame seeds and almonds. Didn't really like lamb/mutton growing up but the Arabs/Turks/Kurds can do magic with it.
> 
> Just used spoon added rice dipped it in the tangine.
> 
> Best lamb I've ever had.



Not gonna lie, I was looking at that too, but, without a picture or input from a staffer...

Judging from your pix & report, that‘s a good option!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not gonna lie, I was looking at that too, but, without a picture or input from a staffer...
> 
> Judging from your pix & report, that‘s a good option!




 They overhauled the menu and made subtle changed to existing dishes. 

 Ten if us went and two ordered the tangine. Evey dish went down well with half chicken, various shish going down very well.

 Kinda share everything looks like two or three tangines will be ordered next time.

  I'll probably get the half chicken next maybe the new shish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like restaurants where “family style” becomes the preferred dining style for your group.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like restaurants where “family style” becomes the preferred dining style for your group.




 Idk seems our dining habits are turning into family events. 

 Probably social media type apps. We're going to XYZ on group chat can quickly bloom into 7-15 people joining in. 

 Student city so dining out is reasonably cheap. Kebab meal from around $8 usd.

  Might get 3-4 generations as well.



			https://m.facebook.com/AlsultanDunedin/
		


 Photos of decor etc. Word seems to be getting around it was busier than expected.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Even though I don’t use Facebook, Yelp and so forth, I DO share my opinions of places I eat with those around me.  And sometimes, I get feedback from the owners & operators.

I think I mentioned that the Middle Eastern place closest to me _gave_ us some lamb chops as part of our Christmas order. He knows we’re good customers and we spread the word.

Well, when I went to my local Burmese place, the oldest son commented on how customers like me have helped them stay open.  Again, we‘ve been going there since their 2nd or 3rd month of opening, and the family knows we not only love their stuff, but that we’ve sent them customers.  And some of those customers have become regulars themselves.

It feels good to thinly you’re doing someone good.  It feels better when you KNOW you are.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Even though I don’t use Facebook, Yelp and so forth, I DO share my opinions of places I eat with those around me.  And sometimes, I get feedback from the owners & operators.
> 
> I think I mentioned that the Middle Eastern place closest to me _gave_ us some lamb chops as part of our Christmas order. He knows we’re good customers and we spread the word.
> 
> Well, when I went to my local Burmese place, the oldest son commented on how customers like me have helped them stay open.  Again, we‘ve been going there since their 2nd or 3rd month of opening, and the family knows we not only love their stuff, but that we’ve sent them customers.  And some of those customers have become regulars themselves.
> 
> It feels good to thinly you’re doing someone good.  It feels better when you KNOW you are.



My wife and I do similar things. We get food from one of our local restaurants at least once a week. We don't have the kinds of relationships with the proprietors you seem to, but we're happy to do our part to keep the local eateries (and at least one local brewery) in business.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The reasons why I have the relationships with owner/operators that I do are:

1) Mom used to eat out almost every day pre-Covid-19, and I was usually her driver.

2) we tended to eat at off-peak hours, when things were usually slower than normal.  That meant they could hear us discuss the food, and realize we _know _food, which made them curious.  We’re also not too shy about asking questions about a given dish, even if it’s an unusual take on an otherwise unremarkable dish.  I’ve learned some things about burgers, steak sandwiches, mashed potatoes and chili that might surprise the “mundane s”

3) as a family, we’re not afraid to venture into the more unusual sections of the menu, or in some cases, order off-menu items.  I’ve had my share of things from the non-Americanized menus of different Asian restaurants, for instance.  And Dad sampled the roasted hormigas culonas (literally, ”big ass” ants”) at a Columbian restaurant when the chef brought them out while gabbing with our family.

4) if we like your place we WILL be back.  And we tend to spread the gospel, too.  There are places they know us by name.  Hell- there’s a baker we know who was incredible, and we thought he had closed his business.  Come to find out nearly 20 years later, he just moved to another suburb in the neighboring county.  I walked in, and he recognized me...and then said, “Where’s your Mom?”

All that- plus some other factors- adds up to a lot more familiarity with our local joints and the people who work there than most people do.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The reasons why I have the relationships with owner/operators that I do are:
> 
> 1) Mom used to eat out almost every day pre-Covid-19, and I was usually her driver.
> 
> 2) we tended to eat at off-peak hours, when things were usually slower than normal.  That meant they could hear us discuss the food, and realize we _know _food, which made them curious.  We’re also not too shy about asking questions about a given dish, even if it’s an unusual take on an otherwise unremarkable dish.  I’ve learned some things about burgers, steak sandwiches, mashed potatoes and chili that might surprise the “mundane s”
> 
> 3) as a family, we’re not afraid to venture into the more unusual sections of the menu, or in some cases, order off-menu items.  I’ve had my share of things from the non-Americanized menus of different Asian restaurants, for instance.  And Dad sampled the roasted hormigas culonas (literally, ”big ass” ants”) at a Columbian restaurant when the chef brought them out while gabbing with our family.
> 
> 4) if we like your place we WILL be back.  And we tend to spread the gospel, too.  There are places they know us by name.  Hell- there’s a baker we know who was incredible, and we thought he had closed his business.  Come to find out nearly 20 years later, he just moved to another suburb in the neighboring county.  I walked in, and he recognized me...and then said, “Where’s your Mom?”
> 
> All that- plus some other factors- adds up to a lot more familiarity with our local joints and the people who work there than most people do.



That definitely sounds like a path to cultivating relationships. Also, IIRC, you have a lot of family where you are, and large-ish groups--especially at off hours, and as adventurous and outgoing as y'all are--probably are more memorable than two introverts (my wife and me).

To be clear, I'm neither seeing criticism in your post, nor intending it in mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’ve lived in D/FW since 1982, but a lot of our family resettled here post-Katrina.  And we do have a lot of friends, too.  But most of our culinary adventures have been small scale things- 1-4 people at a time, trying something new.

The 2 major exceptions involved 2 overlapping groups of my friends.  

The first group was centered around our bowling team.  Every season, the person who had the most 600 series (an evening in which you averaged over 200pts/game) would be taken out for dinner at a rest of their choosing- usually a steak place.  And D/FW has LOTS of steak places.  Eventually, it expanded from just the team members to include wives, husbands and significant others...but only the hero’s meal was free.

The other is the annual “Geek Dinner”.  That’s just a bunch of us geeks gathering at a nifty restaurant/bar and having a modestly priced gift drawing while raising the roof a bit.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’ve lived in D/FW since 1982, but a lot of our family resettled here post-Katrina.  And we do have a lot of friends, too.  But most of our culinary adventures have been small scale things- 1-4 people at a time, trying something new.
> 
> The 2 major exceptions involved 2 overlapping groups of my friends.
> 
> The first group was centered around our bowling team.  Every season, the person who had the most 600 series (an evening in which you averaged over 200pts/game) would be taken out for dinner at a rest of their choosing- usually a steak place.  And D/FW has LOTS of steak places.  Eventually, it expanded from just the team members to include wives, husbands and significant others...but only the hero’s meal was free.
> 
> The other is the annual “Geek Dinner”.  That’s just a bunch of us geeks gathering at a nifty restaurant/bar and having a modestly priced gift drawing while raising the roof a bit.




We usually dine out bi weekly plus kebab D&D night. 

 Due to birthday clusters, camping trip returning, various other reasons I think we're dining out 4 or 5 times this week. 

Arabic
Indian
Birthday lunch
Turkish
Birthday Pub meal.

 Looks like Al Sultan is going to become a favorite.

  A decent meal is around an hour's minimum wage and we don't have any rent or mortgage to pay so it's kinda cheap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There is nothing quite like finding a small mom & pop shop to become a regular at.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There is nothing quite like finding a small mom & pop shop to become a regular at.




 Yeah we very rarely eat at the big chain stores or even the small ones although one of our favorites is a small chain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had some leftover bow tie pasta from making chicken cacciatore the other night, so I took some of it, drizzled it with EVOO, and gave it a quick zap in the microwave.  



I topped it with some small portobellos I sliced thin and baked in a toaster oven with some salted butter.  When they were done, I pored them over the pasta, then topped all of that with a thinly sliced Campari tomato, some cracked black pepper, and a little salt.


----------



## Zardnaar

D&D fell through and we had to do heat and eat. 





 Plating fail. Wedges and chicken wrap. Sour cream, sweet chilli sauce, salad, spiced rice, salad. 

 Desert. It's summer.





 Toffee baked churros icecream.

 Think we might have to investigate this range more. 





__





						Much Moore
					

Much Moore Ice Cream/Kiwi Ice Cream – New Zealand ice cream company with award winning ice cream flavours including Limonata Cheesecake, Hokey Pokey, Premium Vanilla, French Vanilla, Divine Brown, Chocolate and Orange Chocolate Chip.




					www.muchmoore.co.nz
				




 The premium range is sinful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Breakfast bow-ties





Bow-tie pasta
Roasted garlic olive oil
4 small sliced portobello mushrooms
2 diced garlic cloves 
1 diced green onion
2 large eggs
1tbs salted butter
Black pepper
Paprika 
Sea salt
Parsley

Baked the mushrooms, garlic & onion topped with the butter in my toaster oven @10 min at 400.

While that was cooking, I microwaved the eggs- yolks broken and seasoned with pepper & paprika- in a covered flat dish.  (I had sprinkled a little water & infused olive oil on the plate to aid cooking and facilitate removal.)

When the eggs were cooked (@60-90 seconds), I shredded them on the pasta.  Then I topped that with the mushroom/onion/garlic mix.  Then I sprinkled it all with parsley.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made peach rollups. 





 Cooked in an orange sauce with peach syrup left over from the can poured on. 

 And served up. Whipped cream and blueberries.


----------



## Zardnaar

What do you think of this fine dining? Cafe in my city. It's not really retro as they never updated lol.


 Fish and chips old school style. Cooked in beef fat with vinegar on the table.

 Since 1932.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That looks _awesome!_  I’d probably become a regular if I were anywhere near there.  I’m a sucker for fish & chips with a splash of vinegar, and here in the USA, 99% of the time, our only option for that is cod.  (Not that I mind.)  Love shrimp cocktails, too, though I’ve never had one with thousand island- most of the ones we get are with that red horseradish sauce, or something similar to a ceviche in the Tex-Mex places.

I did a humongous T-bone for the fam last tonight, paired with sautéed white & portobello shriooms and an improvised potato dish. Surprisingly the _taters_ were the hit! Results were not really photogenic, but definitely palate pleasing.

I peeled and cubed 3 russets, then tossed them in a small dutch oven that fit in my toaster oven. I used a mix of olive oil, butter, and a homemade chicken stock to cook them in. Seasonings were salt, black pepper, cayenne, thyme, parsley, chives, and garlic powder. I cooked them (covered) in the toaster oven for @40m at 400degF, then finished them uncovered on the stovetop to thicken the liquid. The result was a pot full of golden brown potatoes, tender almost to the point of mushiness. Most of the cubes were still intact, but some had disintegrated.  

Mom took her fork and completed the process of potato destruction on her plate, essentially making them into a golden mashed potato.

I think the results would have been even better with Yukon golds, but I’d do this with russets again without hesitation.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That looks _awesome!_  I’d probably become a regular if I were anywhere near there.  I’m a sucker for fish & chips with a splash of vinegar, and here in the USA, 99% of the time, our only option for that is cod.  (Not that I mind.)  Love shrimp cocktails, too, though I’ve never had one with thousand island- most of the ones we get are with that red horseradish sauce, or something similar to a ceviche in the Tex-Mex places.
> 
> I did a humongous T-bone for the fam last tonight, paired with sautéed white & portobello shriooms and an improvised potato dish. Surprisingly the _taters_ were the hit! Results were not really photogenic, but definitely palate pleasing.
> 
> I peeled and cubed 3 russets, then tossed them in a small dutch oven that fit in my toaster oven. I used a mix of olive oil, butter, and a homemade chicken stock to cook them in. Seasonings were salt, black pepper, cayenne, thyme, parsley, chives, and garlic powder. I cooked them (covered) in the toaster oven for @40m at 400degF, then finished them uncovered on the stovetop to thicken the liquid. The result was a pot full of golden brown potatoes, tender almost to the point of mushiness. Most of the cubes were still intact, but some had disintegrated.
> 
> Mom took her fork and completed the process of potato destruction on her plate, essentially making them into a golden mashed potato.
> 
> I think the results would have been even better with Yukon golds, but I’d do this with russets again without hesitation.




 I think that's blue cod. Sole  is popular along with Hoki. 

 The various fish and chip shops use a variety often the above plus various shark species. 

 Very few use tallow anymore though. 

 For really nice fried fish I think you have to upgrades that 9 or 9.5 fish to the next level. 

 They're really hit and miss though. Fish and chips, burgers and chinese are often one in the same. Very few gave vinegar as an option now was a lot more common when I was a kid. 

 The place looked out of date 20 years ago. But yeah it's really nice probably one of two places I would beeline to if I wanted fish which happens 2-3 times a year.

 Some of the surrounding small towns sometimes have something similar and they haven't changed in decades throw in some regional varieties and yeah getting hard.

 Any town with more than a few hundred people though has a F&C shop. One flyspeck town has one that does really good Indonesian or Malaysian as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Something you won't really see in the USA much afaik. 

 The humble NZ meat pie. Savoury not sweet. 65 million sold a year population 5 million. 


 First 3 or 4 minutes cover it. Hungary now. Invercargill has 57000 people sells 800 a day. 

 UK heritage one of the few foods that have stuck through the generations. You can get some crazy fillings such as lamb and kumara from this place. Or Malaysian/Indonesian/Thai fillings. 

 Pepper steak is a winner and in the video. 

Yay/nay Danny?

 Edit. Colorado has pie shop. 









						Americans puzzled then wowed by Kiwi meat pies
					

Eating a small meat pie out of a bag is a cultural hurdle for many Americans. But they love it when they do.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Something you won't really see in the USA much afaik.
> 
> The humble NZ meat pie. Savoury not sweet. 65 million sold a year population 5 million.
> 
> 
> First 3 or 4 minutes cover it. Hungary now. Invercargill has 57000 people sells 800 a day.
> 
> UK heritage one of the few foods that have stuck through the generations. You can get some crazy fillings such as lamb and kumara from this place. Or Malaysian/Indonesian/Thai fillings.
> 
> Pepper steak is a winner and in the video.
> 
> Yay/nay Danny?



Not Danny, but I'd be willing to give it a try. Doesn't seem radically unlike a potpie--what's the crust like?


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Not Danny, but I'd be willing to give it a try. Doesn't seem radically unlike a potpie--what's the crust like?




 Crust varies how long is a piece of string? Flaky pastry is very nice, cheap and cheerful is just really there to hold it togather. 

 How fresh it is also matter. 

 Probably is potpie but it's a snack here and very common. Most gas stations,dairies (corner store usa), cafes etc have them.

 I like them but can't eat them to often (salt).


----------



## Zardnaar

D&D night chicken shish. 





 Conveniently located right across the road from the gamestore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely a “Yea” from me!  Love hand pies from a variety of cultures.  Samosas, empanadas, escargot tarts, pastelillos, creole meat pies, etc..  If they taste good, I’m probably going to eat them.

if you can ever watch it, the show_ Somewhere South _ep. 1 is all about hand pies and their long, long history.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely a “Yea” from me!  Love hand pies from a variety of cultures.  Samosas, empanadas, escargot tarts, pastelillos, creole meat pies, etc..  If they taste good, I’m probably going to eat them.
> 
> if you can ever watch it, the show_ Somewhere South _ep. 1 is all about hand pies and their long, long history.




 I'll watch it later on tonight. Started doing foodie tours in youtube in lockdown. 

 Short video of winter festivals in my city and Queenstown 2020. Dunedins at the 3:40. Lots if cafes, bars, restaurants, food trucks featured.


 End of video is road north with some of those flyspeck towns mentioned. One has a top 10 in NZ award for fish and chips two more have a great bakery


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alas, all I posted was the teaser!  AFAIK, the only way to see the whole episode online is via PBS’s own website.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Alas, all I posted was the teaser!  AFAIK, the only way to see the whole episode online is via PBS’s own website.




 Free? Or region locked?

 Doing a rewatch on The Wire which has soaked up TV time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Free AFAIK, but don’t take that as gospel.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Free AFAIK, but don’t take that as gospel.




 Netflix has some PBS stuff along with YouTube. 

 Ken Burns stuff isn't to bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night video made me hungry. 

 Found a low salt option. 

Mexican chicken and chorizo pie. First pie of the year.






 Kinda a spicy bacon taste.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Kinda a spicy bacon taste.



That doesn't sound wrong to me, for Mexican Chorizo. It's not my native cooking, though, so I'm willing to be corrected.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> That doesn't sound wrong to me, for Mexican Chorizo. It's not my native cooking, though, so I'm willing to be corrected.




  That's what the pie was called it's not remotely Mexican. Mexican here basically means hot and spicy with beans. 

 Looking at bad stuff it's almost healthy 10% fat content though.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> That's what the pie was called it's not remotely Mexican. Mexican here basically means hot and spicy with beans.
> 
> Looking at bad stuff it's almost healthy 10% fat content though.



Fair enough.

"Spicy bacon" doesn't really describe the Spanish chorizo I've had, but my memory of Mexican chorizo--it's been longer--is that "spicy bacon" is plausible. That was what I was getting at. And 10% fat doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> "Spicy bacon" doesn't really describe the Spanish chorizo I've had, but my memory of Mexican chorizo--it's been longer--is that "spicy bacon" is plausible. That was what I was getting at. And 10% fat doesn't surprise me.




 Probably not best description. Pie had spice and a slight bacon type taste. 

  I know our sausages, salamis taste different than US ones and different vs Europe. 

 Sugers suger but butter and milk for example can also taste different varying by country. Cheese as well even if they're the "same" type.

 Hell sometimes the same brand same product tastes different.


----------



## Vael

Nothing new to report, but I am finally watching Netflix's Salt Fat Acid Heat, and I'm in food porn heaven.


----------



## Zardnaar

Saturday night dine out and tried a new place wife had heard about. 

 Got there and Turkish street food. Yum it's really had to make bad Turkish even the "bad" ones were ok. 

 Got there and a familiar face walks out and I recognized him from a few years ago. He opened first Turkish restaurant here in 1996. Still going as well. Must have trusted me didn't take money until we finished and left us alone in the store for a couple of minutes as he popped out to his wife's place over the road. 

Half of the menu. 





 Unlike kebabs a bit more authentic. Kebabs are great but they don't eat then like that back in Turkey. 





 Various interesting things. We bought some fried canned eggplant to try in our home made wraps.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pt 2. 

Ordered meatball something. 





 Wasn't amazing but enjoyed it. Not a massive fan of chick peas but this was nice. Kind of like a soup with rice. Fairly basic but nice. Enjoyed my wife's one more. 





 Some sort of sandwich in Turkish bread. Was quite delicious gonna order this next time. Had the chicken under the topping.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We have a growing number of Mediterranean/Arabic places opening here in D/FW.  Some are quite surprising.

About 4 minutes down the road is a 7-11 convenience store & gas station.  When the building it‘s in was built, there was a small suite added to its southern side.  And for the past several years, it has been home to an Afghanistani kebab take-out joint.  I mean that- only two 2-seat patio tables and a bench inside.

The menu is very limited- kebabs, gyros, and salads only, plus sides like rice, spinach, potatoes, and the like.

Now, I wouldn’t compare any of their stuff favorably to the better sit-down restaurants in the same culinary tradition.  BUT...they definitely deliver tasty foods quickly t a good price.  Mom got a steak kebab, potatoes in a red sauce & eggplant with extra rice and a babaganoush appetizer for @$15 and it fed her for 2 days.  Only the baba was disappointing.

My salmon kebabs were just a touch dry, but the flavor was really good anyway.  And they paired well with my spinach & rice.  The spinach had some kind of yoghurt sauce drizzle on it that was a nice touch.


----------



## Zardnaar

I worked with an ex army guy at port. He served in Afghanistan said the food was delicious.

 Unbroken line for me from Morocco to India for taste stuff. Quite liked Iranian as well. 

 The line breaks around Thailand not such a big fan of that and Vietnamese but like Cambodian. 

 Big regrets locally. 

1. Virtually impossible to find good Mexican/Tex Mex. American expats on this have commented on this and I agree. Disappointed almost every time. 

2. Chicago deep dish pizza. More of a pie can't find it anywhere. 

 3. Deep South USA. Gumbo, grits, BBQ. Covid took out our single gumbo spot. 

 4. Eastern Europe. Maybe in different city.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made wrap inspired by Turkish ones. 

 Tomato wrap with salad, cheese, tabouli, hummus, Tomoto. Aioli and sriracha mayo. Chicken coated in low salt crispy coating baked in the oven. 





Very basicand quick. Experimenting with various sauces and wraps. Light dinner big lunch hot night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The sausage link is an Earl Campbell Hot Link, baked in the toaster oven for 20m at 400degF.

The salad is sliced red cabbage tossed with diced crispy fried bacon and sautéed yellow onions, some salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes, and red wine vinegar.    The onion was sautéed in the bacon drippings and olive oil, and the pan was deglazed with the vinegar.

The dipping sauce is Guilden’s Spicy Brown mustard.

I was working from a TV chef’s show, and she didn’t give actual measurements for her ingredients.  The next time I make this, I’ll use only one cabbage, and slice it much finer than I did.  Also, there is nothing in this dish that demands the salad be cold, so if you like a warm slaw, give it a shot.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The sausage link is an Earl Campbell Hot Link, baked in the toaster oven for 20m at 400degF.
> 
> The salad is sliced red cabbage tossed with diced crispy fried bacon and sautéed yellow onions, some salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes, and red wine vinegar.    The onion was sautéed in the bacon drippings and olive oil, and the pan was deglazed with the vinegar.
> 
> The dipping sauce is Guilden’s Spicy Brown mustard.
> 
> I was working from a TV chef’s show, and she didn’t give actual measurements for her ingredients.  The next time I make this, I’ll use only one cabbage, and slice it much finer than I did.  Also, there is nothing in this dish that demands the salad be cold, so if you like a warm slaw, give it a shot.



I've found that deli mustard (and/or mustard-based barbeque sauce) can work superbly well on spicy sausages, whether the sausages are grilled or baked or cooked on a stove.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yellow mustard, too.

Actually...I almost always pair sausages with some kind of mustard.  Something about the tanginess...  It’s almost like mustards were MADE for sausages.


----------



## Zardnaar

Any recommendations Danny/anyone?


----------



## Zardnaar

Nephew in law caught a Kawaii (type of fish). He's 10. 

 Basic meal with the fish. Really not my type of meal.


----------



## Zardnaar

"Supporting to local economy" went back to a restaurant chain. Last time they were good but not amazing. Pub food steak, pizza, salad burgers type stuff. 





Sweet chilli, cheese and sour cream flatbread. Kinda amazing 9/10 for a starter. Really nice. 

 Mains. 





 Just a burger with bacon. One if the nicest burgers I've had recently. 9/10. Chips had some sort of seasoning which rocked ketchup and aioli as dipping sauce. 

 Finally desert. 




 Sticky date pudding. Served hot kind of like a cake with dates in it and toffee sauce. And icecream and sprinkling of icing sugar. 8/10 was very nice but sticky date is more my wife's thing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Turkish land sandwich. Bit shorter than a Subways foot long. 

 Was throughly delicious. Went back to new place I found last week. 





 Generous amount of lamb. Think he used ground lamb and added herbs and spices, rolled it into balls and spit roast it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We just found a new burger joint.  We’ve eaten there twice, and I had the same thing each time.  

My usual go to is a mushroom-onion Swiss.  I’m also a big fan of bacon cheeseburgers with sautéed onions and avocado or guacamole.  And there have been others that, while epic, are no longer available where I am, like wild boar burgers or a guihess marinated burger from an Irish pub that disappeared like Brigadoon the day after St. Patrick’s day one year.

A rarity- a blue cheese bacon burger.  I love them, but they’re damned hard to do _right._ Well, this new place NAILED it! I was so impressed by theirs, I had to check their work the second time back. Not only that, their onion rings were perfect. Lightly breaded, crispy, flavorful, and served with your choice of their spicy secret sauce or a homemade buttermilk ranch... I wrecked my stomach eating a large order the first time- a size really intended for sharing, not for solo dining. A mistake...but a thoroughly enjoyable one.

(Until the onions started to make me gassy...)


----------



## Zardnaar

Just made me hungry again. Trying to lower salt intake so fries and burgers off the menu. 

 My go to is usually cheese and bacon burger with onion rings, aioli and bbq sauce. Or egg, bacon pineapple copious onions. 

 To much salt though so no bacon. Had awesome burger earlier in week but paid the price next day or to. 

 Local fish and chip shop does a beautiful bsteak and egg burger (beef pattie, schnitzel, egg, cheese, salad). 

 Very really eat McDonald's but had a quarter pounder with mayo that was great. 

 More premium options brie, blue, camembert cheese. I got a bit more inventive when wife was away on holiday.

 Mushroom or peppercornn sauce also works. Onion rings can really backfire.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been on an ultra-low sodium diet for more than a decade now.  I don’t always follow it religiously, but I can definitely tell w I’ve been a “bad boy.”  

In that time, I’ve learned that using other ingredients like vinegar, lemon juice, citric acid, dry wines or beers can minimize the craving for salt in SOME recipes.  Other times, using a broader & deeper array of seasoning does the trick.

Of course, sometimes only salt will do, either for flavor reasons or chemical reaction ones.

Even so, I’ve found a trick or two that helps.  I learned a while back that finely chopping a seasoning (or ingredient) lets its flavor disperse more evenl throughout a dish- one of the reasons why finely ground spices are so common in western cuisines.  And the flip side is that coarser ingredients pack their flavor into more discrete packagee.

So these days, if I MUST cook with salt, I generally use finely ground salt as is traditional.  But all of the salt on my table is coarse flakes or comes from a grinder.


----------



## Zardnaar

I avoid most of the worst fast food (pizza, McDonalds etc). 

 Substituted heat last year, got lazy around Christmas oops.

 Bit heavy handed in chilli sauce I treat it like mustard and can eat very hot vindaloo. Father in law got me with carolina reaper. 

 Indian chilli and cheese naan bread also got me. Hiccups after the first bite.

 Vegetarian until dinner time. More oats, fruit, yoghurt and cereal.


----------



## Zardnaar

In the fridge.  Marinading some chicken out if stuff found in cupboard and fridge. 

 Olive oil, paprika, crushed garlic, squirt of lemon juice, smoked manuka bbq sauce, chilli flakes. 





 Homemade wraps for dinner with salad, tabuli, hummus and the chicken. Maybe do some rice idk.


----------



## Zardnaar

D&D night off to the usual Turkish kebab place for some fine dining. Noisier night more people in town students are back (doh).





Meat with chips!!! That's what it's called in the menu. Basically a big pile of fries with the chicken shish on top with BBQ and Chilli sauce. 

 Nutritional value probably not much. On of my old haunts from the 90's still pretty damn good, new owner. Decor hasn't really changed and it was a bit rough in 1999.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Would eat, especially on game night!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Would eat, especially on game night!




 It was pretty damn good. No salt on chips and low salt sauces. 

 Chicken had a bit on it but less salt vs none is fine. And Oats for breakfast lol. 

 Not gonna eat in a hurry. Wasn't overly greasy or anything but it's an occasional food. 

 Most Turkish places and a few food trucks jumped on the loaded fries craze. Place is to convenient to game store and best kebabs in town at that price point.


----------



## Zardnaar

Very short video show don't tell. Right at start gamestores basically behind camera person. Cross road to Turkish place. That while block every other shop is a cafe/bar/restaurant. Cool church as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Steak and egg burger. 

 Beef patty and schnitzel. Also had beetroot in it a cultural thing I don't get here. Forgot to say hold the beetroot. 





 So you got to a fish and chip shop which is also your local chinese and burger joint. Also does Cambodian satay  and satay burgers go figure. 

 No fries, bacon etc. 

Cheeseburger nothing exciting. Just a cheeseburger. 





 Went vegetarian for two days for this lol.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I once went on a beef binge so bad that after the 3rd day- featuring a belly-busting meal at a Brazillian churrascaria- I couldn’t face beef, pork or chicken for almost 2 weeks.  I was functionally a pescatarian/vegetarian for that entire time,


----------



## Zardnaar

Don't eat that much beef at home wife likes chicken, chicken more chicken followed by still more chicken. 

 Pretty much go for lamb/beef most of the time dining out. Vegetarian 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone has been peeking through my windows!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sandwich is 1/3 of a catfish po’boy from Bayou Market in Lewisville, TX.

The salad is romaine, spinach, green onion, celery, radishes &amp; tomatoes, topped with blue cheese dressing, red wine vinegar, and black pepper.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sandwich is 1/3 of a catfish po’boy from Bayou Market in Lewisville, TX.
> 
> The salad is romaine, spinach, green onion, celery, radishes &amp; tomatoes, topped with blue cheese dressing, red wine vinegar, and black pepper.




 Would eat hungry. Salad looks great.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Zardnaar

Incomplete meal crappy photo. Assembling last night's dinner. 





 Had to eat it as a taco once the rice and everything else was added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On the way home tonight, we picked up som garlic naan and Kathirikka Vadhakka* from a nearby Indian place to go along with some leftover garlic-roasted chicken (&amp; other sides). Kathirikka Vadhakka is described on their menu as, “eggplant, roasted with spices, and then stir fried with sauce”. and Mom is a huge fan of that veggie. For me, eggplant is a veg that defines the line between those I like and dislike.

Well, I have to say this was one of the better eggplant experiences I’ve had. I would definitely not turn it down if offered, and might even order it for myself.

I will note that the waitress said it was medium spicy, so I had them make it mild as possible, since Mom can no longer tolerate spicy foods. I didn’t notice more than a hint of a kick, but Mom said it was getting her attention.


* no, I cannot pronounce that...yet


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> On the way home tonight, we picked up som garlic naan and Kathirikka Vadhakka* from a nearby Indian place to go along with some leftover garlic-roasted chicken (&amp; other sides). Kathirikka Vadhakka is described on their menu as, “eggplant, roasted with spices, and then stir fried with sauce”. and Mom is a huge fan of that veggie. For me, eggplant is a veg that defines the line between those I like and dislike.
> 
> Well, I have to say this was one of the better eggplant experiences I’ve had. I would definitely not turn it down if offered, and might even order it for myself.
> 
> I will note that the waitress said it was medium spicy, so I had them make it mild as possible, since Mom can no longer tolerate spicy foods. I didn’t notice more than a hint of a kick, but Mom said it was getting her attention.
> 
> 
> * no, I cannot pronounce that...yet




 Indians off the menu to much salt here. 

 Normally buy burgers but my are my own patties. 






 Didn't use salt added cayenne pepper, pepper, chilli, manuka bbq sauce, garlic, onion. 

 No mustard in the fridge. 





 Each one just over quarter pounder. 
 Gotta have egg need bigger pan. 

Bit of a disaster with the double beef burger. 





 Every thing fell apart needed more hands turns out I need more skewers. 

 Tasted good though. Eyes were bigger than belly oops.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I _*HATE*_ it when that happens!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dad’s 75th birthday just passed...during the blackouts.  We managed to get him a very nice cake, but our dinner plans wer thwarted.  We still fed him some good stuff later in the week though, including a nice oyster Po’boy from one of his favorite places for Friday’s lunch.  He made it disappear like a stage magician.

Mom’s 75th is coming up in a little over a week.  Obviously, 2020’s celebration was a bit of a dud because of the C19 lockdown.  But with no storms on the horizon and everyone in the house but me fully vaccinated*, we’re anticipating a decent day.  She’s asked for a breakfasty celebration, so I need to make sure I have all the southern faves on hand.  Might add some French toast to the bacon, eggs, bacon, cheesy grits, bacon and such.  Or possibly some simple buttered toast with some high-quality peach** preserves.




* I’m going for shot #1 in just a few hours...
** her favorite fruit


----------



## Zardnaar

Dined out at or local about a mile away in our suburb. 

 Level 2 so social distancing. Place was very good with that. We're familiar with their breakfast menu used the Covid sign in app. 

Starter. Garlic flatbread with hummus. Bit unusual but delicious. 





 Main for wife. Roast vegetable salad with bacon/feta. 





 Taste was great but salty perhaps for what I'm allowed. Otherwise great very delicious. 

 My main was zaatar chicken. Wasn't sure what it involved google told me it was middle eastern sign me up. 





 Had hummus and greek yoghurt and cous cous. Ordered it because my wife wanted to try it and it sounded healthier than the burger. Also a fan of middle eastern meals.

  Portion sizes weren't massive but that was good. Came with some bread to dip. 

 Dessert. 




 Warm chocolate brownie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like a tasty meal!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like a tasty meal!




 Yeah it was pretty damn good. Eating more in local suburb vs going downtown. 

 Parkings easier, less crowds, less effort. The pub changed the menu post lockdown as they were renovating during lockdown and weren't open anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Big day tomorrow! Sometime in the AM, our new dishwasher, microwave, and oven will be installed, and the dead & dying appliances taken away.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Big day tomorrow! Sometime in the AM, our new dishwasher, microwave, and oven will be installed, and the dead & dying appliances taken away.






   Or the whiteware at least.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s 1:15PM local, and the installer has been here since 10:30AM.  As he’s working, I suddenly realized that all 3 new appliances are KitchenAid.  

That’s not intentional.  It was driven partly by availability- a KitchenAid dishwasher was our _second _choice after Bosch, for instance, but none of the ones we were considering would have been available for installation until mid-April at the earliest.

That’s a LOT of dishwashing by hand and using of paper plates & cups.  Nobody was down with that scenario except Mom...who doesn’t do dishes.

A similar lack of availability was the deciding factor in our microwave choice.  All of the similarly sized & featured units were on deeper backorder than the one we bought.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Y'all have a wall-mount microwave? Or did even countertop units disappear?

My mother-in-law's dishwasher died a final death a while ago, and she is having a hard time getting another one (mainly because she wants a color that is _almost_ out of production).

Our microwave has started to display some ... unanticipated behaviors, from time to time, but we're hoping it can hold on until the supply chains get back to something like rights.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, ours is a wall mount..._ish._

Technically, it’s a unit that can be used either on the countertop or wall mounted.  Much like our oven, it slides into a cubbyhole, and there’s a decorative trim to make it look sharp.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, ours is a wall mount..._ish._
> 
> Technically, it’s a unit that can be used either on the countertop or wall mounted.  Much like our oven, it slides into a cubbyhole, and there’s a decorative trim to make it look sharp.



That still leaves you with dimension constraints.

One of the prior owners of our house (whoever redid the kitchen) built the cabinets over part of the counter to hold an under-the-cabinet microwave. Which ... I dunno that anyone makes those anymore, that aren't also effectively range-hoods, which we don't need there. I'd love to have the microwave off the countertop, but ... oh comma well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> That still leaves you with dimension constraints.
> 
> One of the prior owners of our house (whoever redid the kitchen) built the cabinets over part of the counter to hold an under-the-cabinet microwave. Which ... I dunno that anyone makes those anymore, that aren't also effectively range-hoods, which we don't need there. I'd love to have the microwave off the countertop, but ... oh comma well.



Part of the installation process was a bit of woodwork to open the cubbyhole a bit more.  That was unavoidable because the dying unit was so old, they don’t make microwaves that shape anymore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz
> 
> Our microwave has started to display some ... unanticipated behaviors, from time to time, but we're hoping it can hold on until the supply chains get back to something like rights.



I meant to mention some of ours’ quirks:


running longer than the timer program
turning itself on
weird rattles & clanks
refusing to turn on


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I meant to mention some of ours’ quirks:
> 
> 
> running longer than the timer program
> turning itself on
> weird rattles & clanks
> refusing to turn on



Ours occasionally will start (with the timer showing "00:00") when the door is closed, or stop abruptly mid-program. So far, it hasn't become something we can't live with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely need to read the manuals.  The oven has convection, and the microwave is much more powerful.  We’ve already had our first “OOPS!”- Mom’s coffee reheated in about half the time as usual, and a little of it boiled over.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely need to read the manuals.  The oven has convection, and the microwave is much more powerful.  We’ve already had our first “OOPS!”- Mom’s coffee reheated in about half the time as usual, and a little of it boiled over.



One of our ovens is a convection oven, and we _adore_ it for roasting veg.


----------



## Vael

I was so focused on making dinner, I didn't take pics. Which is a pity, because I'm feeling quite pleased with myself. I did up pan seared steaks with a red wine mushroom sauce, caramelized onions, roasted vegetables and steamed rice for my Dad's birthday. My Mom called the steaks the best she's ever had.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds delish!

Mom officially requested breakfast for her birthday dinner.  Pretty straightforward, in general, but she wants me to dust off some recipes I haven’t done in decades...including some brainstormed variations on the theme.

Nothing too difficult, really, just...a curveball.  Like...banana French toast, possibly with a nut & honey topping,

She also is contemplating asking me to bake her cake, but I may escape on the grounds that she wants a layered cake, and I may only have bundt pans at the moment.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s 1:15PM local, and the installer has been here since 10:30AM.  As he’s working, I suddenly realized that all 3 new appliances are KitchenAid.
> 
> That’s not intentional.  It was driven partly by availability- a KitchenAid dishwasher was our _second _choice after Bosch, for instance, but none of the ones we were considering would have been available for installation until mid-April at the earliest.
> 
> That’s a LOT of dishwashing by hand and using of paper plates & cups.  Nobody was down with that scenario except Mom...who doesn’t do dishes.
> 
> A similar lack of availability was the deciding factor in our microwave choice.  All of the similarly sized & featured units were on deeper backorder than the one we bought.




 Kitchen aid a cheap brand?

Still what's available/first world problems. 

 We use a mixture of stuff. Think the dishwasher is bosch, I do the pot/pans etc by hand. 

 Microwave is cheap and nasty but only gets used for rice really.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wasn’t saying Kitchen was cheap, just that it wasn’t our first choice in dishwashers or microwaves.  I mean, when I looked at ratings, Bosch dominated the top 20 products.  Kitchenaid had had a reputation of making dishwashers that were good at the job, but had reliability issues.  That has been changing, and they had several units in the top 20 as well.

We knew Bosch because that’s what we’ve had for years, with only tiny annoying, intermittent problems, nothing major.  Until it just up and died.  So we were hoping to replace it with a newer version of the same.  But Dad & I weren’t enthusiastic about waiting until mid-April for a dishwasher.

So our #2 it was.

With the microwaves, the Kitchenaid was actually a step UP from what we were shopping for,  But like the Bosch dishwashers, we couldn’t find the models we were looking at any store anywhere in Dallas/Fort Worth.  The Kitchenaid wasn’t available at the time either, but it was scheduled to be back in stock months earlier.  So we spent a little more beca of the time factor.

And sheer luck got all 3 installed in one day!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wasn’t saying Kitchen was cheap, just that it wasn’t our first choice in dishwashers or microwaves.  I mean, when I looked at ratings, Bosch dominated the top 20 products.  Kitchenaid had had a reputation of making dishwashers that were good at the job, but had reliability issues.  That has been changing, and they had several units in the top 20 as well.
> 
> We knew Bosch because that’s what we’ve had for years, with only tiny annoying, intermittent problems, nothing major.  Until it just up and died.  So we were hoping to replace it with a newer version of the same.  But Dad & I weren’t enthusiastic about waiting until mid-April for a dishwasher.
> 
> So our #2 it was.
> 
> With the microwaves, the Kitchenaid was actually a step UP from what we were shopping for,  But like the Bosch dishwashers, we couldn’t find the models we were looking at any store anywhere in Dallas/Fort Worth.  The Kitchenaid wasn’t available at the time either, but it was scheduled to be back in stock months earlier.  So we spent a little more beca of the time factor.
> 
> And sheer luck got all 3 installed in one day!




 I had no idea if kitchenaid was cheap didn't recognize the brand. 

 Our Bosch is sweet and it had great reviews here as well.

 Our micro wave is weaksauce but was comparable in price to pizza delivery.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The new microwave is 1200w- probably 50% more powerful than the one it’s replacing.  So there will definitely be a learning curve to using it properly.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The new microwave is 1200w- probably 50% more powerful than the one it’s replacing.  So there will definitely be a learning curve to using it properly.




 Think ours is 650 it's gutless. 

 Good enough for what we use it for.


----------



## Zardnaar

Very short but what would appeal the most? 


 Number 2 closed down only good tex mex I've found here. American couple from Texas/Louisiana.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don’t get me wrong, but several of those look overly...”chef-y”.  I appreciate nicely plated food, but it’s almost becoming commonplace. It’s NOT, I know, but the illusion is strong.

Of the ones in that video, I’d probably want to try the Japanese place first.  A large reason for that is that I haven’t had any Japanese in months! . The only one I’d give a pass is the Wine bar or whatever it was.  I like wine, but not enough to go to a place named for it. 

In my hometown of New Orleans, there used to be a restaurant called Chez Helene’s.  They’re long gone, now- they went under wen the Feds came after the owner for unpaid taxes.  It was a real dive in a bad neighborhood, operated out of a converted house.  Two dining areas, and no chair or table was level.  And it was once rated as one of the top ten “underground” restaurants _in the world.  _The food was unpretentious-  all kinds of local faves like oysters on the half shell, po’boys, soft shelled crab, etc.  But every bit of it was prepared at a masterful level.

Went there for takeout one night, picking up just before closing.  I had to wait for the kitchen to prepare the tartar sauce from scratch.  Gave me the entire 20oz batch they made in a styrofoam cup.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don’t get me wrong, but several of those look overly...”chef-y”.  I appreciate nicely plated food, but it’s almost becoming commonplace. It’s NOT, I know, but the illusion is strong.
> 
> Of the ones in that video, I’d probably want to try the Japanese place first.  A large reason for that is that I haven’t had any Japanese in months! . The only one I’d give a pass is the Wine bar or whatever it was.  I like wine, but not enough to go to a place named for it.
> 
> In my hometown of New Orleans, there used to be a restaurant called Chez Helene’s.  They’re long gone, now- they went under wen the Feds came after the owner for unpaid taxes.  It was a real dive in a bad neighborhood, operated out of a converted house.  Two dining areas, and no chair or table was level.  And it was once rated as one of the top ten “underground” restaurants _in the world.  _The food was unpretentious-  all kinds of local faves like oysters on the half shell, po’boys, soft shelled crab, etc.  But every bit of it was prepared at a masterful level.
> 
> Went there for takeout one night, picking up just before closing.  I had to wait for the kitchen to prepare the tartar sauce from scratch.  Gave me the entire 20oz batch they made in a styrofoam cup.




 I haven't tried mist of those places myself. Bit to pretentious perhaps. 

 A some were actually dirt cheap though. A few if those plates meals are about one hours minimum wage so not overly pricey. 

 Probably expensive for Americans you don't get $9 steaks here. That's more like $20+.

 Badly explained not implying  Americans are poor just current exchange rates+ price differences.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah, I’m with ya!

I tell you, even even at relatively low prices, some places just serve pretty food.  There’s a few asian places near me that do, and they’re not busting my wallet when I eat there.  Probably the best of the bunch (visually) is that family-run Burmese place I keep going on about.  Mom’s in the kitchen, and she’s not afraid to show her skills.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah, I’m with ya!
> 
> I tell you, even even at relatively low prices, some places just serve pretty food.  There’s a few asian places near me that do, and they’re not busting my wallet when I eat there.  Probably the best of the bunch (visually) is that family-run Burmese place I keep going on about.  Mom’s in the kitchen, and she’s not afraid to show her skills.




 Yeah I would give Burmese a go. Used to eat a lot of Japanese and switched to Turkish I suppose. 

 Generally like SEA food eg Cambodian, Indonesian, Malaysian over Japanese/China. 

 Tastes have shifted heavily towards middle east and pubfood type meals. Experimenting a lot adding things like that to NZ food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“International Pizza”: an experiment in leftovers

This is a piece of cheesy garlic bread from one of our favorite local pizzerias.

It is topped with a dollop of salsa from one of our favorite Tex-Mex places, and a teaspoon of tabouli from one of our favorite Mediterranean places.
(Mom added some babaganoush to hers.)

It’s damn good!  Definitely an experiment worth repeating.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did taco soup again, with some more tweaks.  Added red onion to the mix, for one.  I also used tiny cubes of 3 cheeses: comte, parrano, and cotswold.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Did taco soup again, with some more tweaks.  Added red onion to the mix, for one.  I also used tiny cubes of 3 cheeses: comte, parrano, and cotswold.




 Looks pretty good would try. I also had soup and I very rarely order it almost never make it. 






 Chicken noodle wonton soup. Huge bowl.

 Game night went to a student type place. Just got sick if kebabs and more or less had to drag the wife who always want to default to kebabs. 

 Chinese place with some Cambodian items.

 Never had this before been meaning to get around to it last 20 odd years. Cold rainy autumn night just had a craving. 

 Wife ordered a satay beef. Same price as a medium McDonalds combo. I sampled it as she had to zip out and got back around a minute after it was served. 





 We used to eat Cambodian a lot but just haven't in recent years. Very basic sauce, rice, meat. Was delicious and nice simple street/student type food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Zardnaar

Grits is the white vaguely mashed potato part? 

 I've heard of grits not familiar with them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep!

Basically, grits are a porridge made from boiled cornmeal.  Pretty much, you pour grits into boiling water, stir, reduce heat, stir, season and serve. In our family, it’s almost a given that criminal amounts of butter will be used, and cheese is the most common additive after that. Sometimes, there‘s as much cheese as butter...or more.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep!
> 
> Basically, grits are a porridge made from boiled cornmeal.  Pretty much, you pour grits into boiling water, stir, reduce heat, stir, season and serve. In our family, it’s almost a given that criminal amounts of butter will be used, and cheese is the most common additive after that. Sometimes, there‘s as much cheese as butter...or more.




 Sounds like breakfast but I use yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## Zardnaar

Well he outdid himself tonight. Gave me some fries for free and found the perfect mixture of toppings and sauce. 





 Turkish meatball sub. 

  Added cheese and not sure what sauces he used but best one yet
 Meatballs buried under the toppings. 

 So Danny what would you like to order off the menu tonight?









 1 NZD =0.75, usd approx. 

 Wife got the chicken roll-up and it was beautiful. Converted her from her usual order.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m thinking the Lamb tantuni on rice sounds like a good gateway meal!  But those “combo” roll ups and sandwiches would definitely get me asking questions before I ordered.  Is it a mix of 2+ meats, or is it a little of all of them?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m thinking the Lamb tantuni on rice sounds like a good gateway meal!  But those “combo” roll ups and sandwiches would definitely get me asking questions before I ordered.  Is it a mix of 2+ meats, or is it a little of all of them?




 Combo means it comes with chip/fries and a can of drink. So you ask for lamb combo or whatever. 

You can ask for multiple meats or whatever. I like chicken falafel, chicken lamb not so much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah!  Then I’d be aiming for my first choice.  If it was good, those combos would be next in line.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ah!  Then I’d be aiming for my first choice.  If it was good, those combos would be next in line.




 He says it's Turkish street food. No idea but it's different to the other kebab places. Think we have around 10 Turkish places to pick from reasonably close by. 

 Over ate the normal kebabs at game night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The crab cakes, cocktail sauce and tartar sauce are all from Whole Foods.  The cake on the left was pricier- made with lump blue crab- and had a better texture, but their flavors were both fairly similar.  The pricier one did have a better finish.

Nobody was that impressed either the sauces, however.  They were OK , but the cocktail sauce had an odd hint of sweetness, while the tartar sauce lacked dill- both as a seasoning and relish (which was completely absent).  Bookbinder’s cocktail sauce has more horseradish kick and depth of flavor, and doesn’t have that sweetness.  And a traditional tartar sauce’s crunchy dill relish was missed.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nobody was that impressed either the sauces, however. They were OK , but the cocktail sauce had an odd hint of sweetness, while the tartar sauce lacked dill- both as a seasoning and relish (which was completely absent). Bookbinder’s cocktail sauce has more horseradish kick and depth of flavor, and doesn’t have that sweetness. And a traditional tartar sauce’s crunchy dill relish was missed.



Where did the sauces come from? Whole Foods as well?

I ... make my own seafood sauces, a cocktail-ish thing and a bastardized remoulade, when I need them. Since it's almost always (even in the Before Time) just Sara and me, I don't make them all-the-way from scratch--that's way too much; the recipes I have make like a third-cup, which is about perfect for two people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Where did the sauces come from? Whole Foods as well?
> 
> I ... make my own seafood sauces, a cocktail-ish thing and a bastardized remoulade, when I need them. Since it's almost always (even in the Before Time) just Sara and me, I don't make them all-the-way from scratch--that's way too much; the recipes I have make like a third-cup, which is about perfect for two people.



Yeah.  Some brand they carry.  I definitely make a better tartar sauce.  And if I had horseradish on hand, I’m sure I could top theirs as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Felt like having some CNS today, but couldn’t find all the standard ingredients in my fridge or pantry.  So I made do with what I had:

I don’t buy long pastas, so I used cavatappi, which I cooked directly in the broth.  I also added bullion for a deeper flavor.

Veggies were some green onions, carrots, celery, bamboo shoots and radish, added just as the noodles were just getting done.  Parsley flakes were also added.

After that, I added a couple of whisked eggs (seasoned with salt and pepper) drizzled into the broth slowly and turned off the heat.  A few stirs to mix, and it was ready to eat. 

But what about the chicken?

Well, I was out of fresh or canned chicken.  So I took some Boar’s Head golden classic sliced chicken cold cuts, cut it into little strips.  Then I simply put the strips into the serving bowl and ladled the soup over them.  Doing this prevented the chicken from disintegrating during cooking.

Garnish was a bit of garlic sprouts.

I actually used too much noodle & veg, so it looks heaped in the picture, but I assure you there’s a tasty broth below.  It was slightly under seasoned, but a couple shakes of garlic salt fixed that.

For something thrown together, it came out OK.  The veggies still had some crunch, even.  But I need to intensify my broth flavor next time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tonight's game night. Went back to same place as last week. 

One if my players ordered a honey chicken. It's was nice but to sweet. Mate liked it but probably wouldn't order again. 





 Fried chicken was beautiful sauce eh. 

 For my dish I ordered a Spicy Chongqing Chicken. No idea what it was. 





 It was quite nice but tiny bits of chicken with the bone in it. Just annoying to eat but tasted good. Wouldn't order again in a hurry just get something else. Chilli sauce was great added to it. 

  Wife had last week's satay. She'll keep eating that until she finds something I have that she likes better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve noticed that some cuisines not only favor different FLAVORS, but textures & cuts as well.  More than once, I’ve had dishes that had what I’d consider oddly cut bones.  Or more bones than I felt like messing with for fish.

I have had “authentic” Asian food a couple of times here in Texas, always in places where the head cook had an impressive resume from back home, and the clientele was Asian-centric.  They had Americanized food, which was our usual go-to, but they also had native language menus westerners didn’t usually get to see.

In one, I had a seafood udon that included things like sea cucumber, and learned that I don care for that critter’s texture.  In another, I had the soft shelled crab.

Now, I’ve had soft shelled crab more than once in my life, and I do like it.  So when I found out this place served it- I saw several Asian families wolfkng down piles of them- I ordered some myself.  They looked different from what I usually got served- almost chocolatey brown as opposed to golden- but I put that down to batter.

NOPE! 

They cooked those soft shelled crabs until they were almost like jerky!  The flavor was good, but the texture...  Tasty, yeah, but my jaw was physically tired by the time I finished chewing my crab.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yeah I think our "Chinese" food is American. You can find authentic as well. 

 Mist if our Turkish isn't authentic. Turkish pizza is great but it's not really pizza as such. 

 Shared a bag of these this week with the group. Last week tried them and liked them.




  This week they were great.


----------



## Zardnaar

Got lazy and the pub/restaurant in my suburb was right there. 





 Garlic flatbread starter with hummus. 





 Some sort of Gnocchi dish. I sampled it and it was nice. Wife quite liked it. 





 I went for the burger. Brioche bun, onion relish, some sort of sauce, gherkin and that slice of "bacon" is a slice of smoked cheese. One of the best burgers I've ever had. Delicious cheeseburger. 





  Lemon creme brulee with gingernut biscuits. Quite nice wife enjoyed it. 





 Here we have a baked desert called apple crumble. It's like stewed apple with baked oats topping. This was an Otago summer fruit crumble. Apple, peach and apricot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice!

This is what I made for St. Patrick’s Day:

Corned beef braised in Kirin beer

Cabbage with bacon, onions & carrots 

Unfortunately, I started my braising too late for it to be ready for dinner, so we’ll be having it tomorrow...along with some oven roasted Yukon gold potatoes.  (Got a taste of both tonight before putting the food in the fridge.)

Dad will be getting the first meal out of it, though- I made him a Reuben for lunch tomorrow.  Instead of fully assembling it, I put the sauerkraut in a ziplock and the thousand island in a spice vial, so only the Swiss cheese and beef are on the bread right now, wrapped in food service film.  Everything is boxed up in a Tupperware container, complete with a set of plastic flatware (for assembly) and a napkin.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nice!
> 
> This is what I made for St. Patrick’s Day:
> 
> Corned beef braised in Kirin beer
> 
> Cabbage with bacon
> 
> Unfortunately, I started my braising too late for it to be ready for dinner, so we’ll be having it tomorrow...along with some oven roasted Yukon gold potatoes.  (Got a taste of both tonight before putting the food in the fridge.)
> 
> Dad will be getting the first meal out of it, though- I made him a Reuben for lunch tomorrow.  Instead of fully assembling it, I put the sauerkraut in a ziplock and the thousand island in a spice vial, so only the Swiss cheese and beef are on the bread right now, wrapped in food service film.  Everything is boxed up in a Tupperware container, complete with a set of plastic flatware (for assembly) and a napkin.




 Looks good but I can't eat cooked cabbage. Haven't enjoyed sauerkraut ever and got fed boiled cabbage as a kid. 

 I'll eat it raw quite happily. 

 Beef looks good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks! 
If you like raw cabbage, let me share this slaw recipe with you.  It’s from a place called Vincent’s, a Greek restaurant that was a Dallas institution for 80+ years.  And this was one of their most popular dishes.  I’d drive 30 minutes across town to their last location to get this stuff.

Vincent’s Cole Slaw
Vincent's Famous Garlic Coleslaw

Ingredients
Serves 8

       1 medium head green cabbage, finely shredded
       3 tablespoons finely chopped garlic
       1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
       1/3 cup grapeseed oil
       1/3 cup mayonnaise
       1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
       1/4 teaspoon ground paprika
       1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
       1/8 teaspoon white sugar
       1/8 teaspoon celery seed
        Prep15 m
        Ready In1 h 15 min
Assembly:

Place shredded cabbage into a large bowl.  Gather chopped garlic into a mound on a cutting board and pour salt over top. Using the flat side of a chef's knife, smash the garlic and salt together and transfer to a bowl. Whisk grapeseed oil, mayonnaise, apple cider vinegar, ground paprika, ground white pepper, sugar, and celery seed together with garlic mixture until dressing reaches a uniform consistency.
        Pour dressing over shredded cabbage and toss to evenly coat. Press coleslaw down into the bowl using the back of a spoon or place another bowl on top. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Stir before serving.

Footnotes
Cook's Note:

        Canola oil or peanut oil can be substituted for grapeseed oil. A sugar substitute like stevia works great.
         You absolutely MUST use fresh garlic for this slaw.  I tried using pre-minced garlic from a jar, and my slaw simply didn’t have the right flavor...until I added fresh minced garlic.
Nutrition Facts

Per Serving: 182 calories; 16.5 g fat; 8.2 g carbohydrates; 1.8 g protein; 3 mg cholesterol; 434 mg sodium.


----------



## prabe

Do you use a knife to mince your garlic, or some other tool? Given that you're mashing it into a paste, I might be tempted to use a Microplane or something similar. If the salt is needed for salt reasons, you could always add it separately.


----------



## Zardnaar

I buy crushed garlic in a jar. I cheat


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I buy pre-minced, too.  But like I said, this recipe requires the extra kick of fresh-minced garlic.  The first time I made this, I went through 90% of a new jar and still didn’t get the right flavor.  A few minced fresh cloves and I was in business.

And basically, I do the mincing with a knife & cutting board.  A grater or a mini-processor would work, too.  It doesn’t need to be puréed. Having those tiny bits of fresh garlic gives it a punch that puréed garlic wouldn’t.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finally got to eat the meal I made:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lenten dinner

Pan fried tilapia with butter-wine pan sauce.
Turmeric & butter rice
California mix veggies


----------



## Zardnaar

What's Lenten and tilapia? 

 Lent and some sort of fish?


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> What's Lenten and tilapia?
> 
> Lent and some sort of fish?



Tilapia is a kind of fish that is commonly farmed (at least, as a proportion of what one finds in the US). IIRC, it's a pretty mild-flavored fish.

And as you guessed, "Lenten" is the adjective of "Lent." During Lent, Roman Catholics (among others) don't eat meat on Fridays. Fish is not-meat, under those rules (for most denominations).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tilapia are any of @100 species of large, edible, (mostly) freshwater fish in the cichlid family.  They’re found on most continents, as I recall.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Tilapia is a kind of fish that is commonly farmed (at least, as a proportion of what one finds in the US). IIRC, it's a pretty mild-flavored fish.
> 
> And as you guessed, "Lenten" is the adjective of "Lent." During Lent, Roman Catholics (among others) don't eat meat on Fridays. Fish is not-meat, under those rules (for most denominations).




 I know the basics of lent. It's also Friday. 

 Saturday here I'ma from the future. For your lotto numbers send $50 to NZscam.org.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> I know the basics of lent.



Sorry. It can be hard to know what someone else knows. I personally have a tendency to either overexplain (when people already know) or completely fail to explain (when people have no idea what I'm talking about).


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Sorry. It can be hard to know what someone else knows. I personally have a tendency to either overexplain (when people already know) or completely fail to explain (when people have no idea what I'm talking about).




 All good. I know a bit about church history not so much the details/rituals.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tantuni lamb on rice as per your suggestion. 





 Very basic hot sauce and special mayo.

 It was very tasty. The lamb is minced and they mix it with spices. Then they will it into balls and spit roast it. Then it gets sliced off with huge knife. 

 Tender no bone melts in mouth. Bit more well done than I'm used to. 

 Hot sauce and jalapenos gave it some kick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I would do violence to the lamb.  Sooo tasty looking!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I would do violence to the lamb.  Sooo tasty looking!




 Have you had the kebab lamb before?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love lamb kebabs.  Had ‘em quite a few times in my life, and right now, 2 places near me actually do a good job with them.  I’ve probably mentioned both here before- one is a family owned & operated restaurant/grocery, and the other is a takeout place in the tiny suite next to a convenience store.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love lamb kebabs.  Had ‘em quite a few times in my life, and right now, 2 places near me actually do a good job with them.  I’ve probably mentioned both here before- one is a family owned & operated restaurant/grocery, and the other is a takeout place in the tiny suite next to a convenience store.




 I was wondering if they cook them the same way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think the two near me vary slightly.  The takeout place definitely uses a small, open flame grill for the kebabs.  The other place might, but the only cooking surface I can SEE is a big flattop griddle.  i might just not be able to see their fire, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Here they do the shish, that costs more best on charcoal grill. Some places just use normal grill. 

 Then the dono kebab uses spit roast that's gas powered. It's a vertical one that rotates. 

 The more expensive lamb is chunks the cheap lamb is minced.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trying my hand at a meatloaf for the first time tonight.  intended to stuff it with bacon & cheese, but burned my bacon.  Using sliced ham instead.

We’ll see how this comes out...


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Trying my hand at a meatloaf for the first time tonight.  intended to stuff it with bacon & cheese, but burned my bacon.  Using sliced ham instead.
> 
> We’ll see how this comes out...



What are you using for the loaf? Beef, or a mix? (I'm partial to bison and turkey, myself, but there's not really a wrong answer.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beef only.  Trying to use what I have on hand, and I have a stockpile of frozen 80/20 I need to use up.

i tried a turkey loaf over a decade ago, and added too much oil.  It tasted fine, but the texture...  OMG , it was like eating a meat pudding...as in a rare creature from the Monster Manual!  After cutting and serving pieces of it, the rest started to ooooooooze across the pan.

We did NOT eat it all.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Beef only.  Trying to use what I have on hand, and I have a stockpile of frozen 80/20 I need to use up.



That's a good reason. I don't think ham will be _bad_, but I can see why bacon was your first choice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> That's a good reason. I don't think ham will be _bad_, but I can see why bacon was your first choice.



Hey, ham works for cordon bleu, so it should work for meatloaf.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey, ham works for cordon bleu, so it should work for meatloaf.



It was more that your first choice (bacon + cheese + meatloaf) isn't wildly different from a bacon cheeseburger, which is a known classic. Ham + cheese works on a burger, but it's a little more of a fringe thing.

Yes, I'm sure your meatloaf is going to come out fine. IIRC, you're not a huge fan (I suspect you're making it for a relative who is) but that's not relevant to that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> It was more that your first choice (bacon + cheese + meatloaf) isn't wildly different from a bacon cheeseburger, which is a known classic. Ham + cheese works on a burger, but it's a little more of a fringe thing.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure your meatloaf is going to come out fine. IIRC, you're not a huge fan (I suspect you're making it for a relative who is) but that's not relevant to that.



Good memory!

No, meatloaf isn’t my thing, but I eat it on occasion.  My cousin who is a meatloaf FREAK moved back to NOLA a few years ago.

But I figured it was a good way to use a 3lb chub and some of the other stuff I had.  I used a couple kinds of onion, paprika, and other seasonings.  Mozzarella and butterkäse were the cheeses.  I topped it with a marinara Mom picked up at William-Sonoma- it wasn’t bad, but I prefer Dave’s Gourmet.

FWIW, it came out OK.  I could definitely do better, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Generally avoid meatloaf here. I'll eat it if some serves it up but won't buy or make it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is my first attempt in cooking it in over a decade, and the last time I had some was a meatloaf sandwich at Weinberger’s deli in 2018 or 2019.  So it’s not high on my list either.


----------



## prabe

It was one of my favorites growing up (proof there's no accounting for taste) so when I found a recipe I could adapt, I did. I ended up settling on bison and turkey when we did it for Thanksgiving one year (animals native to North America and all), and I've found that cooking the vegetables helps *a lot* as far as both shorter baking time and less excess moisture in the meatloaf.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This is my first attempt in cooking it in over a decade, and the last time I had some was a meatloaf sandwich at Weinberger’s deli in 2018 or 2019.  So it’s not high on my list either.




 I think they use sausage meat here and add whatever. 

 I'll never order it or make it. Kind of like pasta.


----------



## Zardnaar

Game night dinner. Had around 27 people turn up.

 Took mates dinner from last week and got them to swap honey sauce for sweet and sour. 






 Very good. Rarely eat fried chicken but their one was nice and shared with 2 of the players who gave it a thumbs up.

 Nice batter and sauce. Fairly basic meal. Wife went with satay beef third time in a row and other two players had duck and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Spinach
Romaine lettuce
Campari Tomatoes
Carrots
Castelvetrano Olives
Mushrooms
Green onions
Celery
Avocado
Feta Cheese
Glazed ham chunks
Ground Black pepper
Garlic infused olive oil
Red wine vinegar




Romaine lettuce
Campari Tomatoes
Carrots
Castelvetrano Olives
Turkey salad
Green onions
Avocado
Feta Cheese
Boursin cheese
Glazed ham chunks
Ground Black pepper
Garlic infused olive oil
Ranch dressing


----------



## Zardnaar

Lunch I ate to much. Traditional NZ tucker.

 Curry chicken pie and a sausage roll with ketchup. 





 And I ate the chocolate eclair on the left while the thing on the right is a raspberry cream donut.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s Lenten dinner: Scampi on cavatappi





Pretty straightforward sauce, but I did change the pasta to one we prefer and added some sliced white mushrooms.

However, when I was plating, I discovered I didn’t have any Parmesan, nor my usual Parmesan substitute, Parrano.  So I shredded some Comté* on there (not pictured).

Fortunately, that’s a pretty good substitute, as it turns out.


* that’s a cheese in the Swiss family.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to a high-end restaurant to celebrate a few milestones with my parents, one of Dad’s peers & his wife, and an old HS teacher of mine- all fully vaxxed, FWIW.

The menu was surprisingly small and yet diverse, but had more misses than hits, IMHO.  By that, I mean they had several dishes that had some unusual ingredients.  The poké, for instance, had chickpeas in it.  In the end, I opted for what they called the “steak salad”. I _thought_ I’d be getting some slices of steak on a nice salad.  What I got was a whole steak NEXT TO a nice salad.

While I gave to admit it was perfectly cooked, it was a leaner cut than I usually get, so it wasn’t quite as juicy as I prefer.  The REAL surprise was the salad- an arugula salad with some kind of house vinaigrette and goat cheese. 

In all my life, I’ve only enjoyed arugula at one restaurant, a long gone Irish pub whose cook was a culinary wizard.  I have utterly hated it every other time.  It always tastes...bitter to me.  But this simple salad was brilliant!  I killed it.  I’m not likely to go back to this place, but if I do, I’ll be looking for that salad.

Perhaps it’s not arugula itself I dislike, but perhaps there are differences in its quality I’m overly sensitive to.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to a high-end restaurant to celebrate a few milestones with my parents, one of Dad’s peers & his wife, and an old HS teacher of mine- all fully vaxxed, FWIW.
> 
> The menu was surprisingly small and yet diverse, but had more misses than hits, IMHO.  By that, I mean they had several dishes that had some unusual ingredients.  The poké, for instance, had chickpeas in it.  In the end, I opted for what they called the “steak salad”. I _thought_ I’d be getting some slices of steak on a nice salad.  What I got was a whole steak NEXT TO a nice salad.
> 
> While I gave to admit it was perfectly cooked, it was a leaner cut than I usually get, so it wasn’t quite as juicy as I prefer.  The REAL surprise was the salad- an arugula salad with some kind of house vinaigrette and goat cheese.
> 
> In all my life, I’ve only enjoyed arugula at one restaurant, a long gone Irish pub whose cook was a culinary wizard.  I have utterly hated it every other time.  It always tastes...bitter to me.  But this simple salad was brilliant!  I killed it.  I’m not likely to go back to this place, but if I do, I’ll be looking for that salad.
> 
> Perhaps it’s not arugula itself I dislike, but perhaps there are differences in its quality I’m overly sensitive to.




 There's a lot of places I have enjoyed but wouldn't hurry back to. 

 Usually because friends or family want to go to XYZ. I don't expect a great steak from a seafood restaurant but the have a few token non seafood dishes. 

 We went to one Japanese place that was nice enough but it's not any better than a student dine and dash place near the gamestore. 

 If ABC I'd good but XYZis better guess where I'm going?

Foods also really subjective. I'll eat blue cod if I have to but pass on salmon, lobster etc 100% of the time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting. 

 In construction chicken wrap before the lettuce is put in.

 Just making subtlevrweaks now this week was spinach wrap used along with sweet onion hummus. 





 Lighting's not the best but it's green. Various vegetables, tabuli, hummus.

 Just messing around with various sauces and marinades. Times down the chilli tonight so mild.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nice looking dish, there..


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nice looking dish, there..




 It was very tasty. Just tweaking portion sizes and tweaks.
 Have a suitably generic salad to use made a fairly basic meal other day with that hummus. 

 Chicken Kiev, picked rice and salad+ hummus. 

 Took a punt with some rye bread not sure if I like it enough to buy again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken mushroom and bok choy with rice. 




 I just had chicken noodle wonton soup as I liked it first time around. Game night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, I LOVE bok choy!  That texture; flavor...


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Man, I LOVE bok choy!  That texture; flavor...




 As a teenager I worked for a Chinese Market Gardener. Free bok choi.

 I like it.

 Chef might be able to do a Yunnan province dish by request. Apparently they're quite spicy. Not on the menu.


----------



## Zardnaar

Any recommendations Danny? Father in law has organized a night out in 5 hours.









						Kitchen & Bar | Mornington Taphouse
					

The Mornington Kitchen & Bar provides the very best in refreshments and fare, offering all-day eats in our cosy new space.




					morningtontaphouse.co.nz
				




 Dinner menu.

 I've had the burger and Zataar chicken.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Any recommendations Danny? Father in law has organized a night out in 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen & Bar | Mornington Taphouse
> 
> 
> The Mornington Kitchen & Bar provides the very best in refreshments and fare, offering all-day eats in our cosy new space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morningtontaphouse.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner menu.
> 
> I've had the burger and Zataar chicken.



The ribs and the schnitzel both have my attention for mains.

The starters?  Well, garlic bread in all its various forms is something I seek.  That Brewer’s board and Ploughman’s board look like fun, too, especially for a group.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The ribs and the schnitzel both have my attention for mains.
> 
> The starters?  Well, garlic bread in all its various forms is something I seek.  That Brewer’s board and Ploughman’s board look like fun, too, especially for a group.




 I got outvoted in the brewers board and ploughman's board. 

 I wanted to try one she wants something else. We're going to compromise and go with what she wants.


----------



## Zardnaar

Starter




Schnitzel with red wine jus.





 Had chipotle sauce with fries better idea on the beef as well.

 Place fairly packed out. And she comped me the beer.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> I got outvoted in the brewers board and ploughman's board.
> 
> I wanted to try one she wants something else. We're going to compromise and go with what she wants.



I have a friend who similarly refers to that as "being outvoted one-to-one." If someone cares more, it's a reasonable enough.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> I have a friend who similarly refers to that as "being outvoted one-to-one." If someone cares more, it's a reasonable enough.




 I don't care to much. She is fussier than me. Anything she likes I'll at least eat and the things I dislike she tends to hate. 

 I don't like fish much she hates it. I might have it 2-3 times a year she will never order it unless it's someone's birthday and they picked a seafood place. 

 She plays it safe, I experiment and raids my plate. if I find something she likes more that's her new favourite.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> She is fussier than me. Anything she likes I'll at least eat and the things I dislike she tends to hate.



I do most of the cooking in my house, because I'm a far pickier eater than my wife is. Seems like a similar dynamic.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> I do most of the cooking in my house, because I'm a far pickier eater than my wife is. Seems like a similar dynamic.




 I normally do the meat while wife does the salad. Or I cook everything. 

 Not a fan of seafood espicially shellfish or cooked vegetables except tubers. 

 Pity about the seafood as we live in the coast and you can just go to the beach and eat off the rocks if need be.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nobody in our house is really a picky eater, but Mom is clearly the least likely to try something new & unusual.

It’s a tough call as to whether Dad or I is the most adventurous, but I mentally give him the edge.  Each of us has tried things the other hasn’t, at least in part because of happenstance.  When dining together, however, he has me edged out 3 to 1, but one of those times, the dish I passed on _then_ I’d be all over _now_.


----------



## Zardnaar

My limit is usually offal. I don't care how you cooked the liver it's a pass from me.


----------



## Ulfgeir

I will not in any shape or form willingly eat offal. Yes, I am picky eater.  Yes, I have tried Surströmming.  It tasted marginally better than it smelled. To quote one of my former colleges "I can understand that you sometimes mess up whe cooking, but doing it again  and thinking it is good?"


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> I will not in any shape or form willingly eat offal. Yes, I am picky eater.  Yes, I have tried Surströmming.  It tasted marginally better than it smelled. To quote one of my former colleges "I can understand that you sometimes mess up whe cooking, but doing it again  and thinking it is good?"




 Yeah I'll go vegetarian over that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Easter Friday brunch.






  Hot cross buns, heated lightly buttered.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I eat liver pretty regularly, in various forms.  I’ve had thymus gland & kidneys.  Chicken heart.  Blood sausages from different cuisines.  And blood as an additive in Asian soups.

Chicken gizzards are part of certain creole dishes, but I usually skip them when cooking them myself...not because of flavor, but hassle.


----------



## Zardnaar

Opinions?

 Apple and cinnamon brioche hot cross buns. 





 Around $2 usd for pack of 6.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Opinions?
> 
> Apple and cinnamon brioche hot cross buns.
> 
> 
> Around $2 usd for pack of 6.



I'd probably be game. Might depend on how old they were at the time.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> I'd probably be game. Might depend on how old they were at the time.




 One day. They get toasted anyway. 

 Bakery stuff doesn't tend to have preservatives so next day half price.


----------



## Vael

Made a Bakewell Tart for Easter. Pastry shell, raspberry jam, frangipane filling, and a light glaze. Followed Mary Berry's recipe. I definitely need to practice my pastry, I think I didn't add enough water and the result was difficult to work with. Still, the end result was tasty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re hosting a small (@10 person) gathering tomorrow, most of the invitees having been fully vaxxed.

I’m doing a caprese salad, a charcuterie board, corn macque choux, and a larger version of that cavitappi shrimp scampi I did last week.  I made a cake, which is chilling in the fridge right now.

One aunt is bringing greens and possibly other stuff.  Another is bringing a ham, deviled eggs and maybe Mac & cheese.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’re hosting a small (@10 person) gathering tomorrow, most of the invitees having been fully vaxxed.
> 
> I’m doing a caprese salad, a charcuterie board, corn macque choux, and a larger version of that cavitappi shrimp scampi I did last week.  I made a cake, which is chilling in the fridge right now.
> 
> One aunt is bringing greens and possibly other stuff.  Another is bringing a ham, deviled eggs and maybe Mac & cheese.




 Will the food matter? First social event for a bit?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think it will.  While we have maintained contact with all involved, and even had a couple meals with 1-3 now and again, this will be the first time all of these invitees will have been in the same room since Christmas or so...2019.  Even before the lockdown, we were all scaling back, so Dad’s and Mom’s 74th (in Feb, and March, respectively) were very low-key.  Their 75ths were likewise, albeit a bit more fun because we could see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Which also means some of these dishes haven’t been shared in that  same time period.  So the food is as much on show as the faces.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It was a mixed bag tonight.  One guest couldn’t make it due to a little food poisoning incident or some such.

My maternal aunt, however, felt insulted that my mom suggested she not tell anyone she hadn’t been able to get vaccinated yet.  (Everyone else was fully vaccinated, and the topic never came up anyway.)  So not only did she not show up, neither did she allow her (adult) son to attend.  This also meant her ham and deviled eggs were a no-show as well, which confused all in attendance.

Especially because she didn’t tell us of the imagined slight until much later via texting Mom, while not answering the several phone calls from her and texts from my Father,

Thank goodness I had prepared what I had, and my paternal aunt brought greens.

Mom found the text after all the other guests had left, and was extreme upset.  I’m pissed off _for _her.  I’m also ticked that I was left with only a part of the planned menu available to serve.  I honestly don’t know what I’ll say to her the next time I see her.

Venting over irrational petttiness aside, the meal was good and everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Zardnaar

Doh it happens. 

 Managed to make a burger half cut the other night. 

 Had an experimental sandwich tonight. Grilled peppered chicken in a sandwich/burger hyprid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A BBQ place near me that closed early 2020 (family, not Covid related) made this brilliant grilled chicken sandwich.*  The core, of course, was a nicely grilled (probably marinated) chicken breast that had a hint of smoke.  They made a jalapeño buttermilk ranch dressing to top it, just spicy enough to let you know something was going on.  A little tomato, a little lettuce, a lightly toasted (buttered?) bun and not much else.

It was one of two utterly brilliant things I found on their menu.  The other was a Chinese style wonton stuffed with slow-smoked brisket and some kind of creamy cheese sauce.  





* The owners were a mixed-race family- she was Chinese, he was a big ol‘ chummy all-american white dude.  Both had some cooking skills.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Thinking of doing a dish with Haloumi as a base, and then some of quickly stir-fried veggies. Do I need to pair that with rice/pasta, or would it be filling enough as it is?   Any suggestions?

Once I make it, I will post pictures and a recipe of sorts if it turns out ok.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ulfgeir said:


> Thinking of doing a dish with Haloumi as a base, and then some of quickly stir-fried veggies. Do I need to pair that with rice/pasta, or would it be filling enough as it is?   Any suggestions?
> 
> Once I make it, I will post pictures and a recipe of sorts if it turns out ok.



It would depend on cheese/veg ratios and serving portions, but it sounds like the core of a good main or side dish.  Maybe a shareable appetizer.

Or...a light lunch meal like a “hot salad”.

Tell us more!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It would depend on cheese/veg ratios and serving portions, but it sounds like the core of a good main or side dish.  Maybe a shareable appetizer.
> 
> Or...a light lunch meal like a “hot salad”.
> 
> Tell us more!




Well, it would include some stuff that will be a bit of a sweet base, then some balsamic/red wine vinegar vinegar for acidity, walnuts for bitterness...The halloumi itself for saltyness... Will see when I feel like making it.

As for ingredients I had planned on halloumi cut into thin slices, yellow/orange bellpeppers, small sweet tomatoes, some finely chopped leeks, some finely chopped red chili, and coarsely ground black pepper, and garnishing with garden cress.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You might want some crunch besides the walnuts.  Celery, bamboo shoots, jicama or water chestnuts, perhaps.  Or some toasted seeds.

And something like radish to give it a little zing.

That said, to answer your ORIGINAL question, I don’t think rice would hurt the dish, but it may not help it that much, either, depending.  If it’s stir-fried with the veggies, it will absorb some of the sauce, which could be a good thing indeed.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You might want some crunch besides the walnuts.  Celery, bamboo shoots, jicama or water chestnuts, perhaps.  Or some toasted seeds.
> 
> And something like radish to give it a little zing.
> 
> That said, to answer your ORIGINAL question, I don’t think rice would hurt the dish, but it may not help it that much, either, depending.  If it’s stir-fried with the veggies, it will absorb some of the sauce, which could be a good thing indeed.




Never heard of Jicama, and don't think I can get hold of that. Definitively not a fan of celery (I have had a delicious root celery soup, but don't like the stem variant). the water chestnuts or bamboo shoots would make it a bit more Asian than I had intended.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Also, regarding rice and flavor...something like a turmeric butter rice or a multi-rice mix could bring more color and flavor to the party.



			https://www.amazon.com/RiceSelect-Royal-Blend-Texmati-White/dp/B000EH4XZM/ref=asc_df_B000EH4XZM/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=252743886403&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2499734336234339982&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9026798&hvtargid=pla-606154506160&psc=1
		










						Turmeric Butter Rice
					

Bright yellow turmeric rice with green peas was a colorful and tasty side dish for the Chicken Tikka Masala. Turmeric is the spice that gives Indian curry it’s distinctive color and flavor. Despite the very bright color, the flavor is surprisingly subtle in this dish. My boys requested seconds...




					barefeetinthekitchen.com


----------



## Zardnaar

No game night this week. Waited a couple of days and had Indian curries. 

 Starter pakoras with tamarind sauce 






 Chicken Bhuna and Kadai Planner. With garlic naan.





 Think the Kadai is the one on the left.

4th Indian meal in the last year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahhh...garlic naan.  _Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..._


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhh...garlic naan.  _Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..._




 I wanted to try the onion stuff one. Got outvoted 1-1. 

 Potato stuffed one was nice but she didn't like it much. 

 Cheese and chilli was way to hot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Indian onion breads are pretty good too.  I’ve enjoyed them every place I’ve been that has them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Indian onion breads are pretty good too.  I’ve enjoyed them every place I’ve been that has them.




 Haven't tried one yet. Had a few of the others. 

 This place does a chocolate naan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You...you _gotta_ try that!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You...you _gotta_ try that!




 Already have. The man there often comped one if 5 yo nephew got dragged along. It's nice enough.

 I prefer savory over sweet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Between the large order of onion rings, the mushroom burger with grilled onions, and the beer I had for dinner Wednesday night, mi digestive tract was in full gas production mode.  I knew I was going to be unpleasant company, but my older DOG came halfway into my room, stopped, and left without so much as asking for an ear scratch,  Didn’t see her again until she had to go out post-midnight,

Tonight I was _much_ more reasonable, and just had the newest thing on my favorite Columbian joint’s menu: the chicharron caribeño plate, with pork chop & skin, plantains, rice, corn cake, beans, and a salad of avocado and tomatoes. Plus one brisket empanada.  I actually didn’t finish the meal, it was so freakishly large,


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Between the large order of onion rings, the mushroom burger with grilled onions, and the beer I had for dinner Wednesday night, mi digestive tract was in full gas production mode.  I knew I was going to be unpleasant company, but my older DOG came halfway into my room, stopped, and left without so much as asking for an ear scratch,  Didn’t see her again until she had to go out post-midnight,
> 
> Tonight I was _much_ more reasonable, and just had the newest thing on my favorite Columbian joint’s menu: the chicharron caribeño plate, with pork chop & skin, plantains, rice, corn cake, beans, and a salad of avocado and tomatoes. Plus one brisket empanada.  I actually didn’t finish the meal, it was so freakishly large,




 Lol would try both if those except the pork chops. 





Grilled chicken base in a spinach wrap. It's actually green. 





And then with everything else added. 

 Bit of a disaster tonight forgot half of everything and then spelt the milk everywhere.


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast

  Blueberry and yoghurt pancakes. 





 Fries (shared). With aioli.





 And a local speciality. The humble cheese roll. As it says has onion in it.





 Washed down with a flat white coffee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m a coffee barbarian.  What’s a flat white?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m a coffee barbarian.  What’s a flat white?




 Apparently we invented it. 









						Who invented the flat white?
					

Five years ago, you would have been hard pressed to find a Flat White outside of New Zealand and Australia. Now the coffee is popping up across the globe and becoming the go-to drink for coffee connoisseurs.



					www.nzstory.govt.nz
				




 It's kind of like a latte  but not very frothy. More just milk and coffee. And it's stronger.

 Going away for ANZAC day. Breakfast joint, Greek and Mongolian bbq lined up to try.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A friend of mine sent me a link to a THREE HOUR youtube video of Jacques Pépin demonstrating a bunch of basic professional kitchen techniques.  I’m about 45 minutes into it, and can say that if you haven‘t had formal culinary training or worked in a professional kitchen, you WILL learn something.


----------



## prabe

I remember he could debone a chicken (at least the ribs and spine and stuff) in like fifteen seconds.

I've done a very little bit of food work, but my knife skills are as crap as it's possible for them to be without my being a danger to myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I remember he could debone a chicken (at least the ribs and spine and stuff) in like fifteen seconds.
> 
> I've done a very little bit of food work, but my knife skills are as crap as it's possible for them to be without my being a danger to myself.



You need to work on your knife skills.  I’m _definitely _made enough progress to be a danger to myself! 

For example, I KNOW the basics of how to properly hold the knife and kerping your other hand out from under the blade.  But somehow, my fingers inevitably start to straighten out as I begin to work faster, and I narrowly avoid taking a chunk out of myself.


----------



## Zardnaar

Spent 5 years with filleting knife never cut myself. 

 Don't cut myself at home wife does occasionally. 

 Basically unless I'm wearing a cut proof glove I slow down.


----------



## prabe

I cut myself like once every year or two, just to keep myself in practice. I work really, really slowly: If I'm using a recipe that involves a lot of cutting in the prep, I double the prep time in my planning.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I also have access to something called a “food processor” that I bust out for certain applications.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I also have access to something called a “food processor” that I bust out for certain applications.



We have one, too, but we don't use it as much as we probably should. We don't pre-prep the way you do (because we don't--yet--have that kind of freezer space) and cooking for two it's rare that we have enough to justify it. OTOH, I wouldn't want to try to make, e.g., chile verde without it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I also have access to something called a “food processor” that I bust out for certain applications.




 That's cheating. 

 I prefer to do most things by hand. I'll busy out an eggbeater to whip cream. 

 Wife uses the electric one. 

 If the cat hears the glass cutting board he comes bowling in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, I don’t use mine like I could because of “cheating”, too.

But of course, there’s things I cook that is saves me hours of work.


----------



## Zardnaar

Would you eat this? 15:00 mark




  He went out and found cockles and cooked them up with pasta. 

 Pass from me shellfish meh. 

 Dolphins 13:00 mark. Sigh. 

One week to ANZAC weekend trip.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Would totally eat that.  I make something similar myself, but haven’t tried it with live mollusks- hard to come by in landlocked Dallas/Ft. Worth.


----------



## R_J_K75

I bought a. Lodge10" carbon steel pan. Jury is still out but Im leaning towards it vs. my cast iron.  Initial analysis is it heats quick and even.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

R_J_K75 said:


> I bought a. Lodge10" carbon steel pan. Jury is still out but Im leaning towards it vs. my cast iron.  Initial analysis is it heats quick and even.



I didn’t know Lodge did anything other than cast iron.


----------



## R_J_K75

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn’t know Lodge did anything other than cast iron.



I think its a new thing, within last 5 years.


----------



## Ulfgeir

This was a fun little video about cheese..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Excellent posting, Ulfgeir!  I’m definitely sharing it with others.

I didn’t agree with her 100%, but where I didn’t, it was about opinions, not facts.  Like...for _me_, blue cheeses rule the roost.  I’ve got over $100 of cheese in my fridge right now, and probably half of that is in a variety of blues.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yay or nay lol.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> View attachment 135775
> 
> Yay or nay lol.



Probably yay, but I have a weakness for garlic bread, and for potato chips/crisps.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Probably yay, but I have a weakness for garlic bread, and for potato chips/crisps.




 They weren't that bad. I expected terrible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With potato chips, I tend towards: plain, cracked pepper, salt & vinegar, sour cream & chives, lime, cajun seasoning*, BBQ and flavors like that.  Garlic bread would probably appeal, if done right.  (If I’m adding dips to the mix, ridges or "scoops" are preferred, and few flavors have reinforced shapes.)

I tried to find that Kettle flavor you posted a while back- some kind of sautéed onion or some such?- but never saw it.  I saw a LOT of Kettle flavors, but not that one.

Oddly, for the most part, other crunchy snacks don’t get me on flavors and variations as much.  I like original Cheetos, Doritos, Fritos, Tostito,  Bugles, Funions, Sun Chips, etc.  The Butter Snaps by Snyder’s are probably my favorite mini-pretzels, but any other brand?  I’m going basic.

Even popcorn is pretty straightforward for me.  Butter & salt or a good caramel** are all I want.  Unless, of course, I’m actually making it fresh myself, in which case I might top the buttered corn with a fancy seasoning mix, like Tony Chachere’s.








* specifically, Zapp’s Spicy Cajun Crawtator





** my current fave




__





						Just the Caramel Popped Corn | Cretors
					





					www.ghcretors.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> View attachment 135775
> 
> Yay or nay lol.



I would try it. I do love garlic bread, so probably yay. Depends on how it is made.

I will usually buy Pringles Salt & vinegar. And their Sourcream & Onion. If I buy other stuff my favourite included a Dill & chives from a Swedish brand (Estrella), or If I can get hold of it Blair's habanero-flavoured chips, who also does some hot sauces and they used to have cajun-flavoured chips. Delicious, but damn expensive for such small bags.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Excellent posting, Ulfgeir!  I’m definitely sharing it with others.
> 
> I didn’t agree with her 100%, but where I didn’t, it was about opinions, not facts.  Like...for _me_, blue cheeses rule the roost.  I’ve got over $100 of cheese in my fridge right now, and probably half of that is in a variety of blues.



 I thought Brie was considered the King of cheese. But It has to be properly matured, so it it is soft and a little bit runny.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> I would try it. I do love garlic bread, so probably yay. Depends on how it is made.
> 
> I will usually buy Pringles Salt & vinegar. And their Sourcream & Onion. If I buy other stuff my favourite included a Dill & chives from a Swedish brand, or If I can get hold of it habanero-flavoured chips. Same manufacturer does hot sauce and they used to have cajun-flavoured chips. Delicious, but damn expensive for such small bags.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> With potato chips, I tend towards: plain, cracked pepper, salt & vinegar, sour cream & chives, lime, cajun seasoning*, BBQ and flavors like that.  Garlic bread would probably appeal, if done right.  (If I’m adding dips to the mix, ridges or "scoops" are preferred, and few flavors have reinforced shapes.)
> 
> I tried to find that Kettle flavor you posted a while back- some kind of sautéed onion or some such?- but never saw it.  I saw a LOT of Kettle flavors, but not that one.
> 
> Oddly, for the most part, other crunchy snacks don’t get me on flavors and variations as much.  I like original Cheetos, Doritos, Fritos, Tostito,  Bugles, Funions, Sun Chips, etc.  The Butter Snaps by Snyder’s are probably my favorite mini-pretzels, but any other brand?  I’m going basic.
> 
> Even popcorn is pretty straightforward for me.  Butter & salt or a good caramel** are all I want.  Unless, of course, I’m actually making it fresh myself, in which case I might top the buttered corn with a fancy seasoning mix, like Tony Chachere’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * specifically, Zapp’s Spicy Cajun Crawtator
> View attachment 135776
> 
> 
> ** my current fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the Caramel Popped Corn | Cretors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ghcretors.com




 I didn't think you would find that flavour. Each country has slightly different flavors. Here they're trying out all sorts of inventive ones. 

 Traditional flavours. 

Ready salted
Green/spring onion
Chicken
Salt and Vinegar

And may as well be. 

Sour cream and chives
BBQ


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> I didn't think you would find that flavour. Each country has slightly different flavors. Here they're trying out all sorts of inventive ones.



True. I must say I really do not understand some of the flavours that Pringles does on some of their chips. For example who the hell would like chips with Pizza-flavour or chicken Teriyaki. It feels just so wrong...

Here in Sweden, most chips have sourcreamm on them. there are few that don't.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> True. I must say I really do not understand some of the flavours that Pringles does on some of their chips. For example who the hell would like chips with Pizza-flavour or chicken Teriyaki. It feels just so wrong...
> 
> Here in Sweden, most chips have sourcreamm on them. there are few that don't.




 Sour cream seems popular in northern europe/Russia. UK most popular afaik is cheese and onion. Most popular here is green onion.

 Sour cream probably popular most countries. Sour cream and chives is out variety.

 Had pizza flavoured chips yesterday (average) and teriyaki chicken has been done here. Chicken is also a default flavour here, idk about the USA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Green onion?  I’d get on that like a hawk on a bunny!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never seen chicken flavor.  I have seen some exotic ones, though.  There was a truffle flavored one released as an test-market experiment that I liked, but it came in 4th...of 4.

I remember having and enjoying some kind of shrimp flavored crispy snack a long time ago, but I can no longer remember anything else about it.  I might try looking for one at a local Asian market.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Green onion?  I’d get on that like a hawk on a bunny!




 Two main companies make green/spring onion. It's been around for decades and the classic onion dip plus chips. 

 NZ dip slightly different than USA dip. Made with reduced cream. 

 The classic.





						Bluebird Originals Green Onion Potato Chips 150g | Pantry | New World
					

Bluebird original cut potato chips sure have the big crispy crunch that kiwis love! top quality, locally grown potatoes, cooked to perfection and sprinkled with special bluebird seasoning for unbeatable flavour.




					www.newworld.co.nz
				




 That and sour creme with chives are my favorite "normal" flavours.


----------



## Zardnaar

Not such a fan of chicken, wife likes them more. These were nice enough but I wouldn't get them again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Caramel ANZAC slice





 It's basically liquid Suger, more Suger with the caramel, butter and oats to hold it togather. 

 Soldier food from the first world war along with ANZAC cookies. The soldiers could make it with their rations. 






						Gooey Caramel Anzac Slice Recipe | Chelsea Sugar
					

This gooey caramel slice is a great (and slightly more decadent) alternative to the traditional Anzac biscuit.




					www.chelsea.co.nz
				




 ANZAC (Australian, New Zealand Army Corp) day in a few days, was more or less cancelled last year. Basically Australia and NZ+ friends on 25/4/1915 invaded Turkey on behalf of the UK because the Germans invaded Belgium and  France because a Serb shot an Austrian in Bosnia.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That looks stupidly tasty.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That looks stupidly tasty.




 Yeah it's nice. Bit to sweet though hurt the teeth. It's in the fridge, baked diabetes but I'm not the one eating much of it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cut the baked diabetes.





 Would you like some oats with your sugar hit?


----------



## prabe

Diabetes on a plate,. I'd probably eat some, though it'd probably require keeping my pancreas in my prayers.


----------



## Zaukrie

Smoking a boston butt......as usual, I probably did NOT start in time. Oh well.......one can hope to eat by 8, I guess....


----------



## Zardnaar

D&D night. Satay chicken burger, sweet and sour pork+ fries.  









 Very rarely eat deep fried stuff now and had a craving. Fries had a beautiful seasoning and one if the best sweet and sours I have ever had.

 I had the pork, she had the burger and split the fries.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I was in my second year of college, our dining facilities started using a different oil for derp frying French fries, onion rings, tater tots, etc.  I don’t know what it was, but it was supposedly “healthier” than the oils they’d been using before.  All I know is that, while the fries had a nice _texture,_ absolutely no seasoning would stick to them.  You could drag a freshly plated fry through a mound of salt, and it would just taste like a hot, unseasoned potato.

(And since they weren’t using something fancy like Yukon Golds, that’s pretty much the dictionary definition of bland.)

So I started making a french fry dipping sauce from the available condiments.  Originally, it was catsup, yellow mustard, A-1 steak sauce, and tabasco and black pepper to taste.  It was damn good, and was quick adopted by several of my friends.

Eventually, though, I settled on a 1:1 ratio of A-1 and yellow mustard, and cut out the catsup.  I still use a bunch of Tabasco & black pepper.

I have occasionally had to substitute other ingredients when A-1 wasn’t available.  Heinz 57 was reasonably good, and I suspect most thick steak sauces would work.  (Not Worcestershire- too thin.)  BBQ sauce worked alright as well.

In extreme circumstances, I have even been forced to sub blue cheese or ranch dressing for the A-1 (and more Tabasco & black pepper than normal) and found the results to be decent, if not exactly scratching the itch.

All that said, I do occasionally just use malt vinegar on my fries, especially if I’m eating fried battered cod or some other fried seafoods, like clams.  The Brits got that combination right, IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Salt and vinegar has almost died out here on fish. At least locally. Alot more common when I was a kid. The fish and chip shop wrapped in newsprint so you could rip the package open and grab a squirt bottle of vinegar on the counter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just had fish and chips for lunch today, with vinegar, thank you very much.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just had fish and chips for lunch today, with vinegar, thank you very much.




 Nice. In the US you have to go to a restaurant for them?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There are a couple that do a good job.  Today was a seafood chain called Fish City Grill.  They have a set menu with daily specials.  Usually, I eat the specials.  But today, I wanted their F&C.  They have a fancy seasoning for their fries, though, not just simple salt.  And their cod is a tad on the small side.  The food all tasted good though, and that’s the important part.

(Actually, been wanting some for a while, but hadn’t been anywhere near a place that served it.)

The other place that does a decent job is Cotton Patch, another chain, but aimed more at southern comfort foods.  How F&C wound up on their menu is a mystery, but they handle it well.  As I recall, they use Shiner beer in their batter, and have nice, big pieces of cod.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are a couple that do a good job.  Today was a seafood chain called Fish City Grill.  They have a set menu with daily specials.  Usually, I eat the specials.  But today, I wanted their F&C.  They have a fancy seasoning for their fries, though, not just simple salt.  And their cod is a tad on the small side.  The food all tasted good though, and that’s the important part.
> 
> (Actually, been wanting some for a while, but hadn’t been anywhere near a place that served it.)
> 
> The other place that does a decent job is Cotton Patch, another chain, but aimed more at southern comfort foods.  How F&C wound up on their menu is a mystery, but they handle it well.  As I recall, they use Shiner beer in their batter, and have nice, big pieces of cod.




 I always go for quality over quantity with F&Vs.  Can always order more.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I always go for quality over quantity with F&Vs.  Can always order more.



I prefer quality, too, but I have my limits.

Both places are good, but the place with the smaller portions is also the more expensive.  2 entrees, one soup, one appetizer, and one extra side veg was $50.  My meal was probably 50% more expensive there than the cheaper place, for about 60-70% of the cod.  The appetizers was also about half as big as the other.  (Sides are about the same size.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I prefer quality, too, but I have my limits.
> 
> Both places are good, but the place with the smaller portions is also the more expensive.  2 entrees, one soup, one appetizer, and one extra side veg was $50.  My meal was probably 50% more expensive there than the cheaper place, for about 60-70% of the cod.  The appetizers was also about half as big as the other.  (Sides are about the same size.)




 Yeah depends on perceived value. If the more expensive and smaller portions taste better in usually happy. 

 If they don't probably won't go back.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah depends on perceived value. If the more expensive and smaller portions taste better in usually happy.
> 
> If they don't probably won't go back.



This IS a good place, but that dish is a bit overpriced.  But like I said, it’s something I had been craving for a while, sooooo...


----------



## Zardnaar

2 hours into a 5 hour road trip. 

 Small town cafe, tearooms vs cafe very old school. 






 Steak and cheese pie, sausage roll with tomato sauce. 




 Old school pie with big chunks of steak.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The pie looks killer!

The “tomato sauce”- is that basically catsup?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The pie looks killer!
> 
> The “tomato sauce”- is that basically catsup?




 Ketchup for us is American. It's more savory generally TS is sweeter. Pie was pretty good old school one. 

 Bored silly though. 300km of this. 





 Horse, cow, sheep more cows.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chocolate mint slice and banana lolly cake with white chocolate icing. More baked diabetes. 





  Persian or Greek Souvlaki for dinner? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Zardnaar

Decided to try Persian. Turns out it's Persian/Afghani. Ordered Saffron Chicjen

 Paid and barely sat down and they brought over soup. 





 About 5 minutes after that (if that). 





 Well it's exactly chicken on naan. Came with yoghurt and chutney. It was beautiful and haven't had Persian for a long long time. 

 It was around $3 more than a large McDonalds combo no contest. Cooked in a charcoal grill.

 So quick I had time to nibble on the Souvlaki at other place.

 Menu (most of it)


----------



## Zardnaar

Zardnaar said:


> Decided to try Persian. Turns out it's Persian/Afghani. Ordered Saffron Chicjen
> 
> Paid and barely sat down and they brought over soup.
> 
> View attachment 136010
> 
> About 5 minutes after that (if that).
> 
> View attachment 136011
> 
> Well it's exactly chicken on naan. Came with yoghurt and chutney. It was beautiful and haven't had Persian for a long long time.
> 
> It was around $3 more than a large McDonalds combo no contest. Cooked in a charcoal grill.
> 
> So quick I had time to nibble on the Souvlaki at other place.
> 
> Menu (most of it)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve had Persian a few times- good stuff!  Unfortunately, none of the places I know are exa close by.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Experimental dish with fried halloumi, orange bell pepper, sugar peas, red chili, leek, small cherry tomatoes, and some crushed walnuts. Lots of black pepper, then stirfried in red balsamic vinegar and topped with garden cress. Served with hard bread.  

The Halloumi took colouring from the balsamic vinegar, and also hid underneath the vegetables. Some of it can be seen at the left. Was quite ok, but it definetly needed to be eaten directly, not as good if it had gone cold.  The sugar peas was not planned originally, but I thought they might make for a good add-on. The leek got a little bit too much cooking so it lost it crunchiness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pretty plate!


Well, today we had a kitchen disaster for our personal record books.  Not the worst, but still...

Long story short, a few weeks ago, we bought what we THOUGHT was chocolate flavored coffee beans, but they turned out to be dark chocolate shaped like coffee beans.  They were a gift to my Dad.

We didn’t figure this out until he tried to use them to make coffee for some guests today.

At the very least, his grinder may have been ruined.  Apparently, ground up dark chocolate sorta liquifies when placed in a grinder like that.  Gummed the thing up NOICE!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pretty plate!
> 
> 
> Well, today we had a kitchen disaster for our personal record books.  Not the worst, but still...
> 
> Long story short, a few weeks ago, we bought what we THOUGHT was chocolate flavored coffee beans, but they turned out to be dark chocolate shaped like coffee beans.  They were a gift to my Dad.
> 
> We didn’t figure this out until he tried to use them to make coffee for some guests today.
> 
> At the very least, his grinder may have been ruined.  Apparently, ground up dark chocolate sorta liquifies when placed in a grinder like that.  Gummed the thing up NOICE!




 Lol that is kinda funny. Not my coffee machine.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pretty plate!
> 
> 
> Well, today we had a kitchen disaster for our personal record books.  Not the worst, but still...
> 
> Long story short, a few weeks ago, we bought what we THOUGHT was chocolate flavored coffee beans, but they turned out to be dark chocolate shaped like coffee beans.  They were a gift to my Dad.
> 
> We didn’t figure this out until he tried to use them to make coffee for some guests today.
> 
> At the very least, his grinder may have been ruined.  Apparently, ground up dark chocolate sorta liquifies when placed in a grinder like that.  Gummed the thing up NOICE!



Um. Oops?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“Oops” is indeed the word!  

He thinks he may have succeeded in cleaning it, but he did ask me to find one to replace it, just in case.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “Oops” is indeed the word!
> 
> He thinks he may have succeeded in cleaning it, but he did ask me to find one to replace it, just in case.



The good(ish) news is that burr grinders don't have to be all that expensive. The pretty basic one we have was somewhere in the realm of $100, and I don't think you'd have to pay much more unless you wanted specific bells and/or whistles. I mean, it's still money you weren't planning on spending, so there's a limit on how good the news can be ...


----------



## Zardnaar

Made a mistake yesterday. We were supposed to go to the supermarket but "later". Later never came and shopping was more important. 

 And they were closed due to ANZAC day. So for breakfast McDonalds as it was open. 





 The McDs breakfast Burger. Beef, bacon, egg,cheese, hash brown. 

 Then for dinner had this. 





 Beef brisket burger. It was allveef big chunks of it. No salad or anything. 

 The beers didn't help either. Stupid holiday food eat crap all day and paid the price.


----------



## Zardnaar

Probably should have had a salad. Wife's meal.





 The waffle fries were great though.





 Going to some breakfast joint soon. Think I'lll eat oatmeal,bread and water for the rest of the week. Anything more simple than water? Baked dirt?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definitely paid a price yesterday myself.  Picked up some gooooood burgers for dinner last night, and I assassinated my intestines with my order.  It wasn’t spicy or anything like that.

It was just all onions, everywhere.

The Mushroom Onion Swiss burger paired with a LARGE order of (excellent) onion rings was basically the equivalent of eating a whole large onion plus the associated fats.  And after last night, I’m pretty sure my 53yo digestive tract cannot handle that kind of abuse anymore.  So i need to revise my order at that place and others going forwards.  Onions in (relative) moderation.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Definitely paid a price yesterday myself.  Picked up some gooooood burgers for dinner last night, and I assassinated my intestines with my order.  It wasn’t spicy or anything like that.
> 
> It was just all onions, everywhere.
> 
> The Mushroom Onion Swiss burger paired with a LARGE order of (excellent) onion rings was basically the equivalent of eating a whole large onion plus the associated fats.  And after last night, I’m pretty sure my 53yo digestive tract cannot handle that kind of abuse anymore.  So i need to revise my order at that place and others going forwards.  Onions in (relative) moderation.




 Yeah I can handle large amounts of onion rings or deep fried much of anything in batter. 

 I can eat fries but not large quantities of onion rings/fisher. 

One if the group last night had onion rings and they were huge.

 I knew it was gonna be a bad weekend/road trip.


----------



## Zardnaar

Calls itself an "American" breakfast. Idk how accurate that is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks pretty much like a lot of the stuff you’re going to find in a diner for breakfast.  Might lean a bit more towards the California palate.

The shrooms on the Farmer’s breakfast are a little odd, though.  That seems to be more European to me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Blueberry waffles, bacon, ice cream, honeycomb butter banana Bit much for my preferences. It was nice but probably wouldn't get again. 






 Mushroom thing probably a local influence.

 Think I'm regretting things now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

“THURSDAY SOUP”






I.O.W., soup made from leftovers, so named because my paternal Grandmother would clean out the fridge on Thursday nights by serving up all the leftovers...whatever they were.



In this case, the broth is stock made from cooking chicken breast for our dogs.



There’s green onion, celery, spinach, portobellos, mushrooms, garlic cloves, fresh parsley, an egg, and some diced smoked sausage.  Seasonings include salt, pepper, bay leaf, tarragon and lemon juice.  I added a little extra powdered chicken bouillon.  I garnished it with radish sprouts.



It came out OK, but it could have been better.  And I know ways I could have improved it.  For instance, I SHOULD have sautéed my onions & garlic, but forgot.  Similarly, I didn’t have much sausage, and if I had browned it, it would have intensified the flavors quite a bit.  Doing it over, I’d reduce the celery to a single single stalk, while doubling the amount of green onion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Had Nepalese food for the first time today from a tiny little place called Cafe Mandu in Irving,TX.   The menu (above) is small, but there’s still respectable variety.



My two previous attempts to try the cuisine were thwarted by running out of food (at a different restaurant) and the C19 lockdown. 



But today, I was in the neighborhood and was able to snag some steamed pork momos and some fried fritters to go.  Washed them down with some nice lemonade.



Verdict: everything was tasty and definitely worthy of further experiences!  I’ll be going back, and I’ll probably give some of the other, bigger Nepalese places a try as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Had Nepalese food for the first time today from a tiny little place called Cafe Mandu in Irving,TX.   The menu (above) is small, but there’s still respectable variety.
> 
> 
> 
> My two previous attempts to try the cuisine were thwarted by running out of food (at a different restaurant) and the C19 lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> But today, I was in the neighborhood and was able to snag some steamed pork momos and some fried fritters to go.  Washed them down with some nice lemonade.
> 
> 
> 
> Verdict: everything was tasty and definitely worthy of further experiences!  I’ll be going back, and I’ll probably give some of the other, bigger Nepalese places a try as well.




 Looks nice would try. Everything on the menu looks nice, dumplings and curry are all good.

 Dumplings look similar to the Georgian (Caucasus) ones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried something I’ve seen on a few cooking shows by adding a little powdered chicken bouillon to the seasoning for my baby Yukon golds.

Came out pretty good.  Good enough for me to continue experimenting with it.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tried something I’ve seen on a few cooking shows by adding a little powdered chicken bouillon to the seasoning for my baby Yukon golds.
> 
> Came out pretty good.  Good enough for me to continue experimenting with it.



This is seasoning the spuds for roasting or some other dry cooking method?


----------



## Zardnaar

On the plus side I know what yukon golds are. Idk if one can get them here.

Agria gold here and we get kumara on occasion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> This is seasoning the spuds for roasting or some other dry cooking method?



I cut them to the desired size, then tossed them with a garlic-infused EVOO and seasonings like black pepper, parsely, and the aforementioned powdered bouillon.  I used a heaping teaspoon of it- about leveled 1.5-2tsp.

I then placed them in an 8x8 nonstick brownie pan, and checkerboarded the top with shavings of unsalted butter.  I baked them in my preheated toaster oven at 450f for 10 minutes.  I took them out, then tossed them, and gave them another 10 at that heat, and I repeated that one more time.

Because I skipped the parboiling prep step I usually use, most of the potatoes didn’t really develop a crispy outer layer.*  But they were quite tasty.


* I also skipped the step of sprinkling them with shredded cheese when they came out of the oven.  And cooking them in the regular oven spread out on a cookie sheet would probably also have improved the crust.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> On the plus side I know what yukon golds are. Idk if one can get them here.
> 
> Agria gold here and we get kumara on occasion.



I don’t know about _flavor_, but I’ve been told that any of the other yellow skinned potatoes will have similar cooking characteristics.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I cut them to the desired size, then tossed them with a garlic-infused EVOO and seasonings like black pepper, parsely, and the aforementioned powdered bouillon.  I used a heaping teaspoon of it- about leveled 1.5-2tsp.
> 
> I then placed them in an 8x8 nonstick brownie pan, and checkerboarded the top with shavings of unsalted butter.  I baked them in my preheated toaster oven at 450f for 10 minutes.  I took them out, then tossed them, and gave them another 10 at that heat, and I repeated that one more time.
> 
> Because I skipped the parboiling prep step I usually use, most of the potatoes didn’t really develop a crispy outer layer.*  But they were quite tasty.
> 
> 
> * I also skipped the step of sprinkling them with shredded cheese when they came out of the oven.  And cooking them in the regular oven spread out on a cookie sheet would probably also have improved the crust.



Ah. So, mostly-dry. I guess if one had something like Better Than Bouillon, one could plausibly whisk that into your seasoning mix. Being that I keep that around (for making pan sauces) I'd probably try that.

I agree with your thinking that spreading them out more, such as on a half-sheet pan, would likely have made for crustier potatoes. I'd think parboiling would be more likely to matter for the interior texture than for a crust, but I know it does something similar for like pan-fried potatoes, so I'm probably missing something.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The parboil with salt & baking soda roughens up the surface of the potato at a near-microscopic level.  Then you quickly drain the pot and dry the potatoes in the emptied cooking pan, stirring constantly- it rakes a minute or two.  

After the parboil & dry, the potatoes will look almost...fuzzy.  That’s beca all those mini-abrasions are juuuuust too small to see clearly.

Then you bake them according to your usual method.

And those abraded surfaces will crisp up like magic!


----------



## prabe

Y'all ever make something after like a couple years, and find yourself wondering why you stopped making it? That was our experience today, with Pork Chili with Vanishing Apples. I mean, it took two and a half hours of work before it was actually _cooking_, but it's crazy delicious.


----------



## Zardnaar

Eggplant didn't work. Threw about half of the wrap out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Y'all ever make something after like a couple years, and find yourself wondering why you stopped making it? That was our experience today, with Pork Chili with Vanishing Apples. I mean, it took two and a half hours of work before it was actually _cooking_, but it's crazy delicious.



Yeah, all the time.

Sometimes, it’s because of changing taste preferences, sometimes it’s the amount of work.  Sometimes I can’t get the ingredients.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, all the time.
> 
> Sometimes, it’s because of changing taste preferences, sometimes it’s the amount of work.  Sometimes I can’t get the ingredients.



We moved about two years ago, and as we were making it, we realized we hadn't made it in our current place, at all. I suspect the amount of work is part of it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Took an idea from the Dannyalcatraz school of thought. 

 Came home with3 cheeses. Aged cheddar, smoked and feta. 

 Think I need new parmesan.


----------



## Zardnaar

Been eating reasonably simple good last week or so. Love that oatmeal. 





 Lunch bacon and egg pie. It was served with tomato relish. Best B&E pie I've ever had I think delicious. Gave into temptation when I made a booking for mother's day there. 

 Dinner tonight.





 Made some chicken tenders with a potato bake and salad. 

 Marinaded the chicken and a herb sauce for the potato bake with cheese, bacon and powdered chipotle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Took an idea from the Dannyalcatraz school of thought.
> 
> Came home with3 cheeses. Aged cheddar, smoked and feta.
> 
> Think I need new parmesan.




This is a handy resource for scouting out cheeses:




__





						Cheese.com - World's Greatest Cheese Resource
					

Everything about cheeses around the globe




					cheese.com
				




I was never a big fan of Parmesan...until I had a really good one.  

If you can’t find one, Parrano is a gouda family cheese that has a similar flavor to Parmesan.  It melts well, and can be used in a variety of ways.  I often shred it on tomato-based or garlicky sauces, and I al use it in charcuterie boards.  

Merlot Bellavitano is another cheese that I use in similar ways.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This is a handy resource for scouting out cheeses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese.com - World's Greatest Cheese Resource
> 
> 
> Everything about cheeses around the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a big fan of Parmesan...until I had a really good one.
> 
> If you can’t find one, Parrano is a gouda family cheese that has a similar flavor to Parmesan.  It melts well, and can be used in a variety of ways.  I often shred it on tomato-based or garlicky sauces, and I al use it in charcuterie boards.
> 
> Merlot Bellavitano is another cheese that I use in similar ways.




 I'll try mst things, feta, camembert and brie is the easily available stuff. 

 I'm not a massive fan if parmesan either. My sister in law is nuts for it and a local pizza place puts it in shakers for garlic bread. 

 I used it in a crumbed coating  for chicken that was tasty. I like it but not going to go out of the way to eat it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I'll try mst things, feta, camembert and brie is the easily available stuff.
> 
> I'm not a massive fan if parmesan either. My sister in law is nuts for it and a local pizza place puts it in shakers for garlic bread.
> 
> I used it in a crumbed coating  for chicken that was tasty. I like it but not going to go out of the way to eat it.



Usually, the stuff in shakers is low quality Parmesan.  Shaved, grated or large crumbles of Parm reveals the true quality.  Good Parm will have a complex flavor the cheaper stuff can’t touch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Usually, the stuff in shakers is low quality Parmesan.  Shaved, grated or large crumbles of Parm reveals the true quality.  Good Parm will have a complex flavor the cheaper stuff can’t touch.




 No idea. I'm not that much of a cheese fiend. 

 Tasted good. Haven't been there for a while pizzas kind if off the menu/rate treat. 

 Bought some cheap chocolate today. Had very low expectations got a pleasant surprise.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Usually, the stuff in shakers is low quality Parmesan.  Shaved, grated or large crumbles of Parm reveals the true quality.  Good Parm will have a complex flavor the cheaper stuff can’t touch.



This is 100% true. It's one of the things I keep a Microplane around for--the other being if I need to paste some garlic or something (somehow I've never gotten into using citrus zests, which would be another use-case).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Citrus zests can really punch above thei weight class.  I don’t use them as often as I should.


----------



## Zardnaar

Game night. Couple of no shows so Risk 2210AD over D&D. Wife won after we had a nuclear war. One if the newer players almost win and came second via diplomatic points at the end. 






Lamb kebab with hotsauuce, fries, and our world famous in NZ tomato sauce. 

 Shop uses the cheap stuff. Generous amount of lamb though. Around $10 usd for combo,chipd/fries, kebab can of coke/fanta/sprite.


----------



## Zardnaar

Roast vegetable salad , hummus and home made falafel. 

 First time I've done falafel in the air fryer. Been a bit of a failure pan fried. 





 Bacon, feta, balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That almost looks..._healthy._


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That almost looks..._healthy._




 It does. Worst thing in it was two small bits of bacon and the olive oil used to roast the veggies. 

 Most if my stuff is kinda healthy the oatmeal thing isn't a joke. 

 I tend to post the unhealthy stuff.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nothing wrong with healthy as long as it tastes good.  Or at least, not bad,

I like oatmeal, but I wouldn’t call mine truly healthy.  I cook it with milk, sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nothing wrong with healthy as long as it tastes good.  Or at least, not bad,
> 
> I like oatmeal, but I wouldn’t call mine truly healthy.  I cook it with milk, sugar and cinnamon.




 I use the flavoured stuff and add fruit.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mother's day kiwi big breakfast at my local pub. 




 Scrambled eggs, bacon,sausages bread, mushroom, hash browns and beans. 

 Mother in law had pancakes with added bacon while wife's grandmother had that bacon and egg pie with tomato relish.

 Tasted good but I rarely order cooked breakfast and now I remember why. Couldn't finish it so the in laws helped out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was a tad clumsy in the kitchen, so I look like I was a little too near a good fight. But the food itself came out good. Our (small number of vaccinated) guests enjoyed their meals thoroughly. This made me feel pretty cool because we were doing a few things that we don’t normally do. Hell...the only dishes that were COMMON in our repertoire were the potato & egg salad and the apple blitz dessert.

Originally, we were going to be doing a rib roast (in the oven) with grilled chicken thighs & breasts as the two main entrees. And we were going to serve ciabatta rolls. Well, the rib roast in my freezer had been there longer than I realized. A LOT longer. Didn’t want to chance it, so I put it on the list and went to the grocery...

...where someone had bought the last 40 ciabatta rolls 30 min prior, they had NO rib roasts at all, and no chicken thighs either. The breasts I found were HUGE! I bought the 3 smallest packs I could find, each containing 2. The smallest was @$4, but the others were $7. The BIG packs were $9+, the equivalent of adding one small breast to a $7 packet. I’d have bought those, but I couldn’t see a way to serve them to single attendees. Each could potentially have fed 2 people.

And to replace the rib roast? Well, that’s how we wound up doing the Creole roast beef sandwiches. Because of time pressure, I couldn’t cook the beef from scratch, so I picked up 2lbs of Boar’s Head London Broil, sandwich sliced. That meat was then slowed to soak in a nice warm bath of brown gravy, then served on some mini French rolls, toasted & buttered, topped with with your choice of cheeses (Swiss, dill havarti, smoked gruyere, or smoked Gouda), sautéed onions, and condiments like Mayo, garlic aioli, or creamy horseradish.

Said sandwiches were tasty as hell, but definitely lacked structural stability. (The rolls had slightly rounded bottoms, so the sandwiches had a slight tendency to roll over and have their contents slide off.)

Also did a garlic cole slaw based on a recipe from a local restaurant. I’m not a fan of cole slaw in general, but THIS stuff is so crunch and garlicky that I’d drive across a county line to get it. (Not exaggerating.) So I learned to make it after they shuttered after almost 90 years.

I may post pix later...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here’s a gallery of the Mother’s Day food:

I learned a trick eating the leftovers: instead of slicing the buns all the way through on those oh-so-messy beef sandwiches, I left the top & bottom attached.  Then I served and ate them sideways, like a chili cheese dog.  DUH!


----------



## Zardnaar

Game night just tried a burger joint to make a change from Chinese/Turkish. 

 It was nice enough but had these amazing cheese and jalapeno poppers. Burger was pretty good. 

 But next door was a Indo Nepalese place with Momo's. Guess what I'm gonna try hopefully next week hopefully.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man, I haven’t had jalapeño poppers in years!  The last time I did was shortly before my cousin- who worked at the place I usually got them- told me not to eat there again.

Seems that, while he and his manager took cleanliness seriously, he wasn’t so sure about his coworkers...


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Man, I haven’t had jalapeño poppers in years!  The last time I did was shortly before my cousin- who worked at the place I usually got them- told me not to eat there again.
> 
> Seems that, while he and his manager took cleanliness seriously, he wasn’t so sure about his coworkers...




 Yeah they're uncommon here not many places do them. 

 One of the burgers has them in it. Southern fried chicken with poppers. I told wife to get that she likes chicken more than me. She got a cheese burger and was semi disappointed. 

 The patties were small, mate got double bbq meat and loved it mine had more filling kiwi burger with egg and pineapple. 

 They also had a butter chicken pizza. Interesting menu anyway.

They also did a Morocco burger which looks like a spicy lamb one and a triple one had lamb, beef and pork. 

 NZ burgers lol if it's meat it's probably in a burger as some places do venison as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night's menu.


----------



## Zardnaar

Turns out they have a website. 

 The pizza menu. Are these weird by American standards? Some are similar. 





__





						Pizza Bella — full menu
					

Call us on 0800 888 003




					www.pizzabella.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Turns out they have a website.
> 
> The pizza menu. Are these weird by American standards? Some are similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Bella — full menu
> 
> 
> Call us on 0800 888 003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pizzabella.co.nz



Well, anything with pineapple that isn’t a straightforward Hawaiian pizza- canadian bacon, pineapple, cheese, and not much else- is going to be unusual as a standard recipe in an American pizzeria.

My closest place has Indian pizzas (probably because they’re owned & operated by an Indian family), but that’s _extremely_ rare.  They’re the only place in the D/FW Metroplex that has them on the menu, AFAIK.  That‘s in an area of 4+ counties, a couple dozen cities & suburbs, and millions of people.  I know that some Indian (and others from that region) will drive 45+ minutes to get the Indian pizzas.  (They’re not just rare, they’re good.)


----------



## prabe

There's a place near me that does a couple of Indian pizzas, and actually uses like a different flatbread thing for those than for their other pizzas.

While I like pineapple on pizza (and we usually add something to Hawaiian pizza when we get it) I agree it's unusual to see a menu configuration featuring it, that's not Hawaiian.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Today's lunch: baked potatoes and salad.. Just mashing the potatoes and letting lots of butter melt into them and add a sallad-spice on it.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> There's a place near me that does a couple of Indian pizzas, and actually uses like a different flatbread thing for those than for their other pizzas.
> 
> While I like pineapple on pizza (and we usually add something to Hawaiian pizza when we get it) I agree it's unusual to see a menu configuration featuring it, that's not Hawaiian.




 It's really common here. The basic pizzas are pepperoni, Hawaiian, meat lovers and supreme. 

 Supreme is a little bit of everything including pineapple. Pretty much any pizza chain offers those pizzas, gourmet places maybe because of the kids. 

 Also Hawaiian burgers (has pineapple) or added to egg and/or bacon in said burger which was what mine was the other nights. 

 It's a very small chain with 3 locations Auckland (our biggest city), Dunedin (small city) and Mosgiel (a small town outside Dunedin). 

 Pizzas, Burgers and waffles. Seems an odd selection. 

 The butter chicken pizza is also unusual but you see it in pies sometimes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Decided to get fish and chips. First piece of fish I have eaten this year. 

View attachment 136964

Chips, sausage, fish, burger and hot dog just to the right of the fish (it blends in. Fish was hoki and I put lemon juice and aioli on it. 

 A hotdog in NZ is a saveloy or sausage with a stick in it kind of like a corn dog in USA. A USA hotgig in bun with sauces is called an American Hotdog. 

 Chips and sausage mostly for the wife. Burger was a Canuck burger, bacon, beef, cheese, bbq sauce and onion rings. 






 Whole lot was around $12 usd the burger being around $5 of that. Got it from a fish and chip shop. They're usually owned by Chinese but this one was Malaysian and had some interesting looking Malaysian dishes such as laksa on the menu.

 Fried and burger part of the menu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I would die at that place.  Happily!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I would die at that place.  Happily!




 Yeah it's one if the better ones IMHO. 

 Most fish and chip shops do the fried basics though and you find them everywhere. That suburb has around 4 of them, mine had 4 as well currently 1. 

 You find them everywhere done of the nicer ones are in flyspeck towns up the coast of a few hundred people. 

 One town has a pub, a bakery,  gas station, farm store and an Indonesian fish and chip shop.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mates kids wanted McDonalds. They got it but the adults had a different idea. We went to the Malaysian place again. 

 Introducing the Dirty Hot Hot Burger. Double beef, bacon, cheese, jalapenos and Sriracha mayo. 





 Hotdog and chips for the kids, beer for scale (wasn't consumed). 





 Burgers were large and kinda hot cost $9 USD each. Very yummy tasted like premium burgers from a burger joint vs a fish and chip shop. 

 Rest of the menu including Malaysian option. They do combos, burger, chips, soda for $6-$7 USD. 









 Approx prices in USD take 25% off to give you a ballpark figure.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Woof!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Woof!




 The girls abandoned us for "high tea". This is what it was ye olde traditional colonial style tea with snacks. 

 Target market old ladies. 4 generations did a ladies only day. 





 Ye olde scones, cakes, sandwichs a'la England.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was invited to one of those YEARS ago to fill out a cousin’s guest list- some kind of class in being classy, as I recall.  I had a decent time...left a bit _hungry_, but still a pleasant day.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was invited to one of those YEARS ago to fill out a cousin’s guest list- some kind of class in being classy, as I recall.  I had a decent time...left a bit _hungry_, but still a pleasant day.




  Well there were 8 of them. They all left full but wife said they're not really designed for guys. 

 Apparently there wasn't a single male in the cafe. She said it was an old lady cafe lol. She drunk entire teapot of peppermint tea. More an experience managed to sample a left over lemon tart. 

 Brings back memories of England even if you've never been there. For Queen and empire.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wth black forest (chocolate and beer basically) toast!









						Hannahs Laneway, Wellington: Is New Zealand home to the world's best foodie laneway?
					

It has pizzas, pies, cookies, a chocolate factory, fine-dining and a peanut butter café.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Well there were 8 of them. They all left full but wife said they're not really designed for guys.
> 
> Apparently there wasn't a single male in the cafe. She said it was an old lady cafe lol. She drunk entire teapot of peppermint tea. More an experience managed to sample a left over lemon tart.
> 
> Brings back memories of England even if you've never been there. For Queen and empire.



There were only a couple of dudes at the event I attended- dads, I suspect.

I’ve actually been to London, once.  As a child.  Got my first exposure to Doctor Who via a stack of books bought at a very nice department store.  Probably Harrod’s, but not 100% certain of the memory.

But besides the usual touristy destinations- museums, armories, the Tower and the like- we didn’t do anything dealing with English _culture.  _So no high tea or anything like that.


----------



## Zardnaar

We both skipped dinner lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gamenight Double Flamin Chook burger. 





 Southern style fried chicken, cheesy jalapeno poppers, lettuce, tomato, red onion, thick cut cheddar, Peri Peri mayo, aioli.

 Can of coke for scale. It tasted amazing.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

First bbq of the summer! Kept it very simple.


----------



## R_J_K75

@Zardnaar  Those pics are making me hungry.

I know its nothing special but I got a Boston Butt marinating that I'm going to throw it on the smoker later.  Here's to wishing everyone a good BBQ/Grilling/Smoking season.


----------



## Zaukrie

Finally have a good blender, so of course I made a smoothie...... Thought about an icy cocktail also, but it is unseasonably cool.....


----------



## Zardnaar

Made falafel again this week mixing it in pita pockets with that new hummus, smocked cheese and chicken. Capsicum hummus reminds me of an Indian curry and the pita off cuts get grilled and used as as a snack dipped in the hummus. 

 Think I can duplicate that burger to sone extent but I don't deep fry at home.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It won’t be _quite_ the same, but you should be able to get a nice crispy crust in your oven.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It won’t be _quite_ the same, but you should be able to get a nice crispy crust in your oven.




 We have an air fryer. If you spray oil in or dip stuff in olive oil you can crisp up the outside.


----------



## Zardnaar

First attempt with raw chicken in air fryer. 





 Gonna get some cheesy jalapeno poppers at the supermarket

 Turned out very nice. Used up the remaining pita bread with Sriracha mayo, bbq sauce, salad, onion, tomato and smoked cheddar/Colby.
 MvP was the caramelized onion hummus


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast. 

 Sausage roll with tomato relish. Very good but different to ye olde traditional one. UK, Ireland , Aussie and NZ do them afaik. This one had herbs, carrot and other stuff in it. 






 Favorite pancakes. Not to rich just plain yoghurt and fruit compote.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

doctorbadwolf said:


> First bbq of the summer! Kept it very simple.



I think I’m gonna do a tri-tip next week. I haven’t actually done one on the bbq before, so some research will need to be done first. Generally I prefer spice rubs to marinades, but I think I’ll do both this time.


----------



## Cadence

We got a new grill for outside (our last one died a few years ago).  My 11yo took charge of putting it (at about twice his weight) together, with me as unskilled labor.  He broke it in by cooking ramen noodles on the side burner.  If we don't figure out how to make a pizza in it, I picture that as his go-to


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


>




 Looks great. Skipping dinner tonight having baguettes tomorrow and pita the following night.

 Found out another USAism.

USA/NZ translation. 
Cookie/Biscuit
Biscuit/Scone (sorta)


 Do you ever stuff the pita?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Looks great. Skipping dinner tonight having baguettes tomorrow and pita the following night.
> 
> Found out another USAism.
> 
> USA/NZ translation.
> Cookie/Biscuit
> Biscuit/Scone (sorta)
> 
> 
> Do you ever stuff the pita?



I have in the past, but not these.  Their density is higher than most of the other pitas available around here, and they’re thicker as well.  The density is the tricky part, though.  There’s no real open space to stuff.  I’d have to cut a pocket in it.  

To make any kind of stuffed pita, I’d have to get them from one of our local Lebanese restaurants.  They’re really the only ones making thin, puffy pocket pita breads.

We used to have a chain of sandwich shops called The Hip Pocket, whose entire thing was sandwiches made in pita pockets.  (Hence the name.)  My favorite was slices of ham, turkey and roast beef, with shredded iceberg lettuce, sliced tomatoes and green goddess dressing.

When the company folded, some locations owned by franchisees stayed afloat for another decade or so, under different names.  But even these closed eventually.

I’ve tried to recreate the sandwich, but green goddess dressing is long out of style.  The only one I’ve found on the market has none of the original ingredients in it, just chemical flavor simulators.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have in the past, but not these.  Their density is higher than most of the other pitas available around here, and they’re thicker as well.  The density is the tricky part, though.  There’s no real open space to stuff.  I’d have to cut a pocket in it.
> 
> To make any kind of stuffed pita, I’d have to get them from one of our local Lebanese restaurants.  They’re really the only ones making thin, puffy pocket pita breads.
> 
> We used to have a chain of sandwich shops called The Hip Pocket, whose entire thing was sandwiches made in pita pockets.  (Hence the name.)  My favorite was slices of ham, turkey and roast beef, with shredded iceberg lettuce, sliced tomatoes and green goddess dressing.
> 
> When the company folded, some locations owned by franchisees stayed afloat for another decade or so, under different names.  But even these closed eventually.
> 
> I’ve tried to recreate the sandwich, but green goddess dressing is long out of style.  The only one I’ve found on the market has none of the original ingredients in it, just chemical flavor simulators.




 You can make home made pita. Basic bread recipe dry fry in a pan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I am a COOK!  I am NOT a baker!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I am a COOK!  I am NOT a baker!



I tell my wife (who bakes) that all the time. She frequently is amused that I see a difference. I tell her baking is finicky and she laughs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The way I put it: Cooking is an art.  Baking is science.

Not that baking can’t be _artistic_, because it clearly can, but there’s a lot more wiggle room in cooking than baking.  Get your ingredient proportions off a smidge in baking, you probably have a disaster.  In cooking, you might only have an interesting new variant.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The way I put it: Cooking is an art.  Baking is science.
> 
> Not that baking can’t be _artistic_, because it clearly can, but there’s a lot more wiggle room in cooking than baking.  Get your ingredient proportions off a smidge in baking, you probably have a disaster.  In cooking, you might only have an interesting new variant.




 I'm not that great at either but I worked at a Turkish kebab place years ago. Borrowed his marinade and learnt how to do pita


----------



## Zardnaar

First shot at making a home made Flamin Chook burger. 

 I used chicken breast and I coated it in a bit if olive oil, powdered chipotle, paprika and a bit if garlic before coating it in the store bought crispy coating. 

 Into the air fryer. Halfway through chucked in the jalapeno poppers. 

 Added smoked cheddar, onion, tomoto, lettuce with Sriracha mayo and sweet chilli. 





 Pepper shaker for scale. Best homemade chicken burger I think I've done very basic as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks like a nice piece of chicken on there!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like a nice piece of chicken on there!




 Just normal chicken breast in air fryer cut up. 
 Experimented a bit and made it look like actual fried chicken turned out well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I mean it looks like a good size- not too big or small- and also properly cooked.  It’s clearly not overcooked, at least.  

I’d def dig in!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I mean it looks like a good size- not too big or small- and also properly cooked.  It’s clearly not overcooked, at least.
> 
> I’d def dig in!




 Bun came out if the bakery bin at the supermarket. 

 One day old but fresh enough.

 Chicken just a chicken breast cut up.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Running around town today getting Mom to her MD and other errands, we stopped at Cafe Mandu again.  They did not disappoint.

They were out of what we ordered the first time, so I got fried momos (dumplings) stuffed with chicken, and a couple of skewers of grilled pork.  Like the steamed pork momos from the first visit, the fried ones had a nice texture, good flavor, and finished with a little “bite”.

The grilled pork skewers, OTOH...were impressive. Seasoning was not “too much” of anything, with a lingering smokiness.  And they were cooked to perfection- tender & juicy, cooked through without becoming dry.

Not only is _this_ place now permanently on my radar, I also REALLY want to try one of the bigger restaurants with a broader menu.

The ONLY downside this place has is the tiny drinks, and only one size.  I needed two.  But I don’t really care about that.


----------



## Zardnaar

That's the Nepalese place? 

 Close up of my chicken with the wrap under construction. Third attempt at it in the air fryer. 





 Came out perfectly. Marinaded for an hour in bbq sauce, garlic, pepper, chipotle and paprika then coated. 

 Forgot to take anything out of the freezer so a heat and eat type kebab.




 Chicken popper kebab w/jalapeno.

 And a steak and eggs at local place. Was good but not amazing.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Running around town today getting Mom to her MD and other errands, we stopped at Cafe Mandu again.  They did not disappoint.
> 
> They were out of what we ordered the first time, so I got fried momos (dumplings) stuffed with chicken, and a couple of skewers of grilled pork.  Like the steamed pork momos from the first visit, the fried ones had a nice texture, good flavor, and finished with a little “bite”.
> 
> The grilled pork skewers, OTOH...were impressive. Seasoning was not “too much” of anything, with a lingering smokiness.  And they were cooked to perfection- tender & juicy, cooked through without becoming dry.
> 
> Not only is _this_ place now permanently on my radar, I also REALLY want to try one of the bigger restaurants with a broader menu.
> 
> The ONLY downside this place has is the tiny drinks, and only one size.  I needed two.  But I don’t really care about that.



One of the places around here is an Indian/Italian restaurant run by a Nepalese family. Long story. The point is, they have momo on their menu, and we like them a lot, too. I also would love to find a Nepalese restaurant and try more.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> That's the Nepalese place?
> 
> Close up of my chicken with the wrap under construction. Third attempt at it in the air fryer.
> 
> View attachment 137473
> 
> Came out perfectly. Marinaded for an hour in bbq sauce, garlic, pepper, chipotle and paprika then coated.
> 
> Forgot to take anything out of the freezer so a heat and eat type kebab.
> View attachment 137474
> 
> Chicken popper kebab w/jalapeno.
> 
> And a steak and eggs at local place. Was good but not amazing.
> 
> View attachment 137475



Cafe Mandu is that little Nepalese place, yes!

BTW, that meal you were making looks nice!  Getting the feel for the air fryer?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> One of the places around here is an Indian/Italian restaurant run by a Nepalese family. Long story. The point is, they have momo on their menu, and we like them a lot, too. I also would love to find a Nepalese restaurant and try more.



You ought to ask if they’d do other Nepalese stuff as a special order.  Might have some “secret menu” type stuff going on.

There’s a couple of Chinese restaurants I’ve been a regular at that served Americanized versions of their cuisine with which we’re so familiar, but also a seperate “authentic” menu, with dishes prepared as close to original as possible over here.  I’ve tried a couple, with mixed results.

Sadly, neither location exists anymore, so I haven’t been able to continue experimentin.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cafe Mandu is that little Nepalese place, yes!
> 
> BTW, that meal you were making looks nice!  Getting the feel for the air fryer?




 For real food yeah. I normally do heat and eat type stuff not fresh meat.

 Anything look tempting Danny? The Nepalese place is Indo Nepal so they do Momo's and Curry. 












1 NZD= 0.75 USD approx.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Interesting menu!

The momo looks similar to what we had, so I’d be tempted by those right away.  

And based on what I had today, the Himalayan Venison, Sekuwa, and Mountain Goat would be top of my list to get, considering I’m trying to learn about Nepalese cuisine.

But the Indian stuff looks good too.  If HALF of my meal there were decent, I’d have to come back and try something else.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Interesting menu!
> 
> The momo looks similar to what we had, so I’d be tempted by those right away.
> 
> And based on what I had today, the Himalayan Venison, Sekuwa, and Mountain Goat would be top of my list to get, considering I’m trying to learn about Nepalese cuisine.
> 
> But the Indian stuff looks good too.  If HALF of my meal there were decent, I’d have to come back and try something else.




 My wife was iffy about the menu until she saw Kadai which is her go to for Indian food. She'll keep eating that until I try something new she likes better. 

 Hopefully the D&D Gamenight will try this. The burger place is spectacular but it's just a burger(waffles,pizza,wraps).

 I'm tempted to try goat. I don't think I've tried goat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I understand your wife’s choice.  Even though I’m culinarily adventurous, there are restaurants where I’ve been many times, and only had a couple of different dishes...because they did them so damn well!

There was a casual Italian place that closed in 2017 that served the best damn linguine with white clam sauce I could find.  The same recipe is used at their parent restaurant, a few blocks south of me, but they’re more formal and more expensive.  (Not by much, though.)

And another small Italian place near me did alright with a variety of chicken dishes, but made a stellar tilapia frances and an equally great spinach and mushroom lasagna.  Once I found those, I never had anything else there,  Sadly, THEY closed in late 2020,


----------



## Zardnaar

Arabic place is closed sigh. Don't think they had much chance with Covid screwups but location may not have helped (4th restaurant to fail there).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Arabic place is closed sigh. Don't think they had much chance with Covid screwups but location may not have helped (4th restaurant to fail there).



Ouch.

We have a ”cursed” suite in a strip mall just south of our neighborhood.  I have lost track of how many restaurants have failed in that spot in the past 23 years, but I know it has housed at least two Mexican places, and is currenly home to its FIFTH Indian restaurant.

For context, the Burger King in that strip mall closed a decade ago, and became a laundromat in 2019.  And the Sonic that closed 3 years ago remains empty.  A small Chinese takeout place adjacent to the cursed suite lasted 5 years, and that space is now part of a temple for some southeastern Asian sect.

But there’s a takeout only pizza place and an Asian fusion place that have been there almost the whole time, and another suite that housed 2 different Japanese places, the second of which is going strong.  There’s also a @3yo BangladeshI ethnic clothing/halal grocery/restaurant  I haven’t tried yet, but it smells nice.  They replaced a small neighborhood gym.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ouch.
> 
> We have a ”cursed” suite in a strip mall just south of our neighborhood.  I have lost track of how many restaurants have failed in that spot in the past 23 years, but I know it has housed at least two Mexican places, and is currenly home to its FIFTH Indian restaurant.
> 
> For context, the Burger King in that strip mall closed a decade ago, and became a laundromat in 2019.  And the Sonic that closed 3 years ago remains empty.  A small Chinese takeout place adjacent to the cursed suite lasted 5 years, and that space is now part of a temple for some southeastern Asian sect.
> 
> But there’s a takeout only pizza place and an Asian fusion place that have been there almost the whole time, and another suite that housed 2 different Japanese places, the second of which is going strong.  There’s also a @3yo BangladeshI ethnic clothing/halal grocery/restaurant  I haven’t tried yet, but it smells nice.  They replaced a small neighborhood gym.




 This place has had Arabic, Mexican, Korean, Japanese and another place I forget over the years. Arabic place was amazing as well. 

 It's a decent size and right near the mall two stories. I suspect rent is high. But it's not near one of the entrances and it's off the main street so less foot traffic with high rent I suspect.

 Arabics not one of the usual/popular types of food. Hence why I suspect the Nepalese place is billed as Indo-Nepalese as Indian is very common.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In the USA, back when Iran became more theocratic, a lot of Iranians and their  businesses started describing themselves as “Persian.”  That continues to this day, too.  i haven’t found any “Iranian” places, but definitely a few with “Persian“ cuisine.


----------



## Sithlord

I had brown beans cooked with a hambone with cornbread and onions and some fried potatoes. And a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In the USA, back when Iran became more theocratic, a lot of Iranians and their  businesses started describing themselves as “Persian.”  That continues to this day, too.  i haven’t found any “Iranian” places, but definitely a few with “Persian“ cuisine.




 Same here, I found that Prone of Persia place. It was more Afghani lol. 

I've found places run by Moroccan, Egyptian, Syrian, Lebanonese Kuwaiti and they're slightly different. Lebanese was around a few years back with several places but they've closed down. 

 Basically if one likes Turkish Kebabs it's not a huge leap to other ME foods as they all use charcoal grills and chick peas.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> I'm tempted to try goat. I don't think I've tried goat.



In my experience there's not a lot of difference, at least in curries, other than that (at the restaurants I've been to) goat almost always has bones, and lamb almost never does. That's not a big shock, considering how closely-related sheep and goats are--it's my understanding that at archaeological digs, they don't even try to tell whether bones are sheep or lamb.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> In my experience there's not a lot of difference, at least in curries, other than that (at the restaurants I've been to) goat almost always has bones, and lamb almost never does. That's not a big shock, considering how closely-related sheep and goats are--it's my understanding that at archaeological digs, they don't even try to tell whether bones are sheep or lamb.




 Lamb shanks and chops are a thing here and that's served on the bone. 

  Generally don't eat it with the exception of Turkish meals.


----------



## Vael

So, has anyone tried Keto bakes? A friend helped me out, and I'm thinking of baking them something Keto-friendly as a thank you, just curious if there's any recipes here that have worked well and any pitfalls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s not something I’ve tried.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s not something I’ve tried.




 You're not missing much. Lamb chips well done with mint sauce a mainstay of NZ 1980's meals. 

 Blech there's a reason I avoid it. Lamb has to be spiced IMHO. 





 Experiment tonight. Smokey manuka BBQ sauce, beef, olive oil, salt, pepper, horseradish sauce, garlic and onion marinade. No idea if it works or not.


----------



## Zardnaar

About a month ago that awesome old school pie I found in a small town. 

 Said small town today derp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dinner went well tonight, with only a couple of no-shows.


----------



## Zardnaar

French bread basically a baguette?

  Dinner tonight was great. Been making a weekly sandwich. Changed the ingredients slightly this week and added jalapeno. Lightly grilled the bread being day old. 





 Small bottle of mustard for scale. Had passion fruit and white chocolate ice cream for desert. She who must be obeyed loved it.  Gotta do something with chicken tomorrow with spicy jalapeno hummus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> French bread basically a baguette?
> 
> Dinner tonight was great. Been making a weekly sandwich. Changed the ingredients slightly this week and added jalapeno. Lightly grilled the bread being day old.
> 
> View attachment 137555
> 
> Small bottle of mustard for scale. Had passion fruit and white chocolate ice cream for desert. She who must be obeyed loved it.  Gotta do something with chicken tomorrow with spicy jalapeno hummus.



Yes: French bread = baguette 

That’s a nice lookin’ sandwich.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yes: French bread = baguette
> 
> That’s a nice lookin’ sandwich.




 I think it was my best one yet. Each supermarket here has an in-store bakery so fresh bread with no preservatives is good early in the week. 

Nothing to exciting tonight chicken pita kebabs with jalapeno hummus. It's strong and very spicy.

 A bit smoother and authentic to how my Arab friend makes his hummus vs our other store bought brand.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dies baking count? There's been panic buying as due to heavy rain the main road and a bridge got damaged. 

 My emergency Covid supplies are a bit dated so a month after the best before I made some bread. 





 Last year's yeast, flour etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Baking counts to me, at least.

Looked good- how did it taste?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Baking counts to me, at least.
> 
> Looked good- how did it taste?




 Didn't eat it baking another one. I gave it to the neighbours. 

 I have a lot of flour, yeast and milk powder to use up ASAP.


----------



## Zardnaar

Next load rocked. I cut it while hot out of the bread machine. 

 Put 3 berry jam (boysenberry, straw berry, black current) on it with butter. 

 I'm not very patriotic when it comes to NZ food we make some things really well but other stuff eh. Our normal beer is meh and I prefer Aussie wine for example. 

 Stuff we do well though tends to be anything fruit related so the jam (jello?) rocked. Hot soft and fresh with slightly crunchy crust that was hot. Kitchen smells amazing.

 Think I'll make a wholemeal loaf tomorrow and incorporate it into dinner as I'm thawing out some chicken.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A good bread with a good fruit preserve/jam/jelly is an oft-overlooked indulgence.  _Sometimes_, it can be improved with a smear of butter or a soft, creamy cheese.

Hmmmmm...  I have some french bread medallions, cream cheese and some mayhaw jelly and cherry preserves.  Perhaps, tomorrow.


----------



## Zardnaar

Food porn alert. Game night got canceled due to store owner being sick. 

 One if my players didn't check the messages so he joined us for dinner. Bit more upmarket than our usual joints. 

 Wife had a Caesar salad. Best one I've tried. I just ordered the steak as I wasn't brave enough to try anything else. 





 The steak was nice slightly undercooked vs what I ordered but it's a preference not requirement. Came on a bed of vegetables including mashed avocado. 

 Mate ordered finish of the day which was Orange Roughy. My beer was named after the fish. Managed to try a sample with tartare sauce and it was delicious and I'm not a big fish fan. 





 Probably give the steak and fish an 8.5 with the chicken a 9 as it's one if the best we've found. 

 The desserts were amazing. I took a punt on a chocolate marquis. Had no idea what it was but it came with plum ice cream. NZ ice cream is amazing. 





 Same ice cream I had with mum as she was dying from cancer. As I said a bit more pouncy than our preference but I loved it. Wasn't to sweet and plum was a bit tart as it had a bit of fruit pulp or something on the plate as well. 

 Wife ordered her favorite of sticky date pudding. They're a bit hit or miss but this place piked in the caramel sauce. I prefer the "cake"part myself. 





 Probably give both desserts a 9/10. The sticky date was the best I've ever tried and as far as that dessert for 9.5 or maybe 10/10. The round bit the size of a muffin or cup decent sized cupcake.

 Place was booked out. I can see why. Good beer in tap as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That’s just *filthy.*

(I haven’t even SEEN plum ice cream in 5+ years.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s just *filthy.*
> 
> (I haven’t even SEEN plum ice cream in 5+ years.)




 We have a dairy here (dairy=corner store) that has it. 
 Generally don't bother with imported ice cream and chocolate. Not a patriot when it comes to taste buds but it just tastes better. 

 You can get it at the supermarket it's a premium one. 





__





						- Google Shopping
					





					www.google.com
				




 Approx 7 usd a quart.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_sigh_

Would that I could.  Alas, not enough room in the freezer, nor enough room in my pants should I eat enough of it quickly enough to fit In the freezer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _sigh_
> 
> Would that I could.  Alas, not enough room in the freezer, nor enough room in my pants should I eat enough of it quickly enough to fit In the freezer.




 I thought it was black forest eating it. Not sure if you guys use that term but it's basically chocolate and berry with biscuit/cookie chunks. 

 It wasn't super sweet or overwhelming. It's why I don't order the sticky date or caramel type desserts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Part of breakfast this morning.





 Softened some butter in the microwave and my home made bread with that jam I mentioned.


----------



## Zardnaar

Stuff from last few days. 





 Chicken 65 some sort of Indian dish. It was glorious served with....





 Cheesy garlic naan bread. One if the best Indian meals I've had. 

 Cooked this for my wife. Homemade bread, couple of slices used as a bed. 




 Went over really well and I enjoyed it. Bread was served about ten minutes after it was baked. Delicious. 

 And some teasing. New chip flavours. 





 Both were pretty damn good. Pricey though the the sweet chilli one isn't as nice as another sweet chill flavour though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love Chicken 65!  I used to get it at an Indian-Mexican fusion place around the corner from me.  They’d serve it all kinds of ways, but I favored getting it as tiny street tacos, $1.50 each, $1 on Wednesdays.

Unfortunately, that place folded and got replaced by a straight up taco joint.  And I haven’t seen Chicken 65 anywhere else.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love Chicken 65!  I used to get it at an Indian-Mexican fusion place around the corner from me.  They’d serve it all kinds of ways, but I favored getting it as tiny street tacos, $1.50 each, $1 on Wednesdays.
> 
> Unfortunately, that place folded and got replaced by a straight up taco joint.  And I haven’t seen Chicken 65 anywhere else.




  Only my second or third time trying it. Local place about a mile away does it.


----------



## Vael

I tried this Blueberry and Peach Cobbler recipe: Peach and Blueberry Cobbler - Coco and Ash

It's interesting, you layer it, butter on the bottom, then batter, then fruit, sprinkle with sugar and the batter and butter will rise up through the fruit.

My main take aways:

This recipe (and other ones like it) have way too much sugar. Pairing sweet fruits with a 1 to 1 ratio of flour and sugar made the end result very sweet.

Peeling fresh peaches is a bitch. I tried the poaching in boiling water trick, and it was helpful, but didn't quite get there.

End result was still quite tasty, but I would cut the sugar significantly if I were to make it again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When I make stuff like that, I usually use canned pie filling.  (Because I’m not a real baker.)

You might want to check out a cooking site for tips if you want to use fresh fruits.  Among the celebrity chefs, Paula Deen springs to mind.  See also Martha Stewart, Alton Brown.  Frontier Woman. 

America’s Test Kitchen, Allrecipes, Bon Appetit, Food Network, and the NYT all have good recipes too.


----------



## Zardnaar

Game night but turned into a non event. Picked up Ravenloft book and more dice.  

 Went to place that does burgers, waffles, pizza. 

 Mate ordered the Butcher. Lamb, beef and pulled pork with bbq sauce. 





 Wife found an online online menu item the Hermano burger. Beef, smoked cheese, jalapenos, corn chips and jalapenos. 





 And cookies and cream waffles.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaaahhhh, lamb.  Tasty stuff, done right!

There was a place I found in Austin that actually did smoked BBQ mutton ribs.  Freaking outstanding!  One of the best treatments of the meat I’ve ever had. 

The next time I went there, I found out the owner hadn’t been paying his taxes...


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Aaaahhhh, lamb.  Tasty stuff, done right!
> 
> There was a place I found in Austin that actually did smoked BBQ mutton ribs.  Freaking outstanding!  One of the best treatments of the meat I’ve ever had.
> 
> The next time I went there, I found out the owner hadn’t been paying his taxes...




 Lambs interesting it's not as safe as beef. Done right it's great done badly meh. 

 In the 80's our prime minister promoted NZ lamb by eating a lamb burger and kind of got laughed at. 

 They're not that unusual in the burger joints (Not McDonalds/Burger King etc or Fish and Chip Shops).

 That butcher burger just to much meat for me. Mate said it was amazing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I sympathize.  I’m not a fan of stack o meat burgers of any kind,  I’d rather not half to dislocate my jaw like a snake or risk spontaneous apocalyptic disintegration of my meal due to compression.

Now, a _wider _burger is a slightly different story...


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I sympathize.  I’m not a fan of stack o meat burgers of any kind,  I’d rather not half to dislocate my jaw like a snake or risk spontaneous apocalyptic disintegration of my meal due to compression.
> 
> Now, a _wider _burger is a slightly different story...




 I just crush them but I find the burgers just taste like grease or neat not much flavour. 

 Or you feel bleah after eating them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Salad for dinner:





Mine (pictured):

Baby spinach 
Romaine lettuce
Sliced white button mushrooms 
Celery
Green onion 
Onion sprouts 
San Marzano tomatoes 
Sliced Merlot Bellevitano 
Sliced sopresatta
Shredded prosciutto 
Chunked glazed ham
Homemade vinaigrette: EVOO, red wine vinegar, spicy brown mustard, and fresh ground black pepper 

Mom’s (not pictured):

As above, but with raw carrots, cauliflower and broccoli florets, no onion sprouts, and lesser amounts of shared ingredients.  Hers was dressed with Buttermilk ranch and EVOO.

Mine was one of the better salads I’ve done for myself in a while.  This is largely due to the combination of ingredients and the unusual vinaigrette.  Most of the time, when I make a mustard-based vinaigrette, I use Dijon mustard.  But I couldn’t find mine tonight, and decided to try the spicy brown instead of some of my other condiments (like creamy horseradish).

Merlot Bellevitano is a cheese usually reserved for our charcuterie boards, but I had just a little left, and went with it.  It tastes kind of like Parrano- somewhere between gouda and Parmesan- and the Merlot-soaked surface adds color and a little “winey” tang.

And the ham?  Purely luck that we had it.  My maternal aunt makes a delicious brown sugar/butter/strawberry/pineapple glaze, and dropped one off at the house while I was taking Mom to a MD appointment.

The combination of the non-standard vinaigrette, the repurposed cheese, and the sweet ham was an eye-opening lesson in how some flavors can sometimes combine in unusual ways to create a surprisingly good experience.  I have NO doubt that I’ll revisit this  flavor trio in the future, and not necessarily in a salad.  I could easily see trying this combination in a crepe or soft taco roll-up.


----------



## Zardnaar

Write up in some of our locals. The ice cream place is closed by about a mile away. 









						Haggis schmaggis: Dunedin is a foodie haven that's well worth a visit
					

Its Scottish history may charm and its heritage buildings wow, but Dunedin’s edible offerings are as modern and Kiwi as they come.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Write up in some of our locals. The ice cream place is closed by about a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis schmaggis: Dunedin is a foodie haven that's well worth a visit
> 
> 
> Its Scottish history may charm and its heritage buildings wow, but Dunedin’s edible offerings are as modern and Kiwi as they come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.stuff.co.nz



Man, that sounds like a lot of fun stuff to try!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Man, that sounds like a lot of fun stuff to try!




 Only tried a few of them. It's more the fine dining/hipster stuff I like Middle Eastern and pub type meals. The beer place is good and it's one of my favorites. 

 Student city so lots of cheap and cheerful smaller places.

 There's also some great spits in various flyspeck towns. One has 200 odd people with a restaurant that gets Hollywood types visiting.


Here it is. Pity I don't like fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You can definitely find awesome food in places off the beaten path.  

When I was a kid, we used to do a lot of road trips, including when we moved from one state to another.  Even as an adult with a stabl living situation, I often travel Texas highways & back roads for business and pleasure, and occasionally even drive to New Orleans to visit family.

So I’ve found some interesting places to eat in some pretty small towns.  There’s a restaurant on the TX/LA border that did great catfish, and offered a remarkable remoulade sauce instead of cocktail or tartar sauce,  At a gas station in the middle of nowhere LA, they sold fritters made with crawfish, crab or shrimp so good we went back for seconds before we got too far away.  

Between Dallas & Houston, there’s a family that owns gas station/restaurants on opposite sides of the same highway exit.  They sell an array of fruit preserves, smoked meats, and snacks like bacon wrapped quail.  We tell people to stop there and bring us stuff...and order stuff from their webrute.

On the interstate between Dallas an Austin or San Antonio, I’ve found Czech bakeries, southern-style bakeries, steakhouses, German, Austrian, and Hungarian dining halls that were as good and authentic as any I’ve been to in those countries...because they’re owned & operated by transplanted Europeans and their descendants.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You can definitely find awesome food in places off the beaten path.
> 
> When I was a kid, we used to do a lot of road trips, including when we moved from one state to another.  Even as an adult with a stabl living situation, I often travel Texas highways & back roads for business and pleasure, and occasionally even drive to New Orleans to visit family.
> 
> So I’ve found some interesting places to eat in some pretty small towns.  There’s a restaurant on the TX/LA border that did great catfish, and offered a remarkable remoulade sauce instead of cocktail or tartar sauce,  At a gas station in the middle of nowhere LA, they sold fritters made with crawfish, crab or shrimp so good we went back for seconds before we got too far away.
> 
> Between Dallas & Houston, there’s a family that owns gas station/restaurants on opposite sides of the same highway exit.  They sell an array of fruit preserves, smoked meats, and snacks like bacon wrapped quail.  We tell people to stop there and bring us stuff...and order stuff from their webrute.
> 
> On the interstate between Dallas an Austin or San Antonio, I’ve found Czech bakeries, southern-style bakeries, steakhouses, German, Austrian, and Hungarian dining halls that were as good and authentic as any I’ve been to in those countries...because they’re owned & operated by transplanted Europeans and their descendants.





 Don't have all those options. Small town had a German bakery. If you really want that small hard dark loaf of bread.


----------



## Zardnaar

My glorious plan tonight kinda failed. 

 So far so good. 





 Ran out of bread 3 days ago. Couldn't be bothered going out so thought I would make a loaf. Used 50/50 wholemeal/white flour. 

  In my mind's eye I was creating a beautiful open stack sandwich for dinner. I cut the bread wrong and it was a bit to hot. Messed up the order and it kind of fell apart. Along with the bread. 

 On the plus side it still tasted great but just ended up with a mess of salad, bread and chicken on the plate. 

 From memory last week mixed the salad in a bowl and cut the bread thicker. In a hurry/distracted/tired this week.

 In the plus side the bread was great and with nibbles before diner I polished off the last of it after dinner (small loaf).


----------



## Zardnaar

Haven't been to our local for breakfast for three weeks. Used the Covid AP at the door because that's what we're supposed to do. 

  Wet winter day quiet at 9am just the way we like it. 

 New items on the menu!!!





 Ordered the waffles along with my mother in law. Wife just had her usual Eggs Benedict. Very hard to get her to try new stuff outside raiding my plate. 

 Waffles with rubarb compote, dukkah and mascarpone. Not sure what mascarpone was but I enjoyed what they served up. 





  Waffles were ok but the topping was great. Waffles uncommon here not that many places do them but not exactly rare either. 

 They weren't very sweet which I liked. 

 Took a snack home. 





 Boysenberry and dark chocolate brownie. So rich couldn't eat much of it. What made it great is Whittaker's Dark chocolate. NZ brand that's reasonably priced. Blows Hershey's and Cadbury out of the water but if one found a recipe would recommend Lindt or Tobleron as a replacement or a nice Belgian chocolate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mascarpone is a light flavored cheese originally from Italy.

What’s dukkah?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mascarpone is a light flavored cheese originally from Italy.
> 
> What’s dukkah?




 Not 100% sure. It's done sort of spice or seasoning from the Middle East. 

 First had it around 5 years ago at mates Arabic restaurant. Al Sultan also used it before they closed.

 Weird stuff to put on waffles.  Nice meal though would have been great if the waffles themselves were better. 

 I suspect they were pre cooked and reheated a'la McDonald pancakes.

 Dukkah is some sort of spiced nut mix apparently. You may have heard rumors I'm very partial to Arabic/Turkish/Afghani/Persian dishes.

Easy Dukkah Recipe - Cookie and Kate


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds nice.  I might have to make some inquiries locally.


----------



## Zardnaar

More of the same. 









						Discovering Dunedin
					

SPONSORED: Why Dunedin is NZ's best-kept secret.



					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 Tried a few of these places. 

 Any suggestions for game night tomorrow?





__





						Pizza Bella — full menu
					

Call us on 0800 888 003




					www.pizzabella.co.nz
				




 Tonight's gonna be a bit blah. Forgot to prepare some stuff so it's a throw something together night.

 It's wet and close to freezing bah.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d eat most of those pizzas, except maybe the chicken apricot.  The wraps all look right.  The waffles…I’d have to pass on the chocolate ones because of my allergy.  The strawberry lolly one would be not to my tastes because I’m not a straw fan.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d eat most of those pizzas, except maybe the chicken apricot.  The wraps all look right.  The waffles…I’d have to pass on the chocolate ones because of my allergy.  The strawberry lolly one would be not to my tastes because I’m not a straw fan.




Think I'll pass on the wraps. Eat them at home.

 Tonight's low effort.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks decent- how’d it go down?


----------



## Zaukrie

We have an insane amount of snap peas (not shelling).....any interesting suggestions, other than to plant less of them next spring?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks decent- how’d it go down?




 Very tasty. Quick and simple. My chicken coating basically works on everything-salads, wraps, burgers, kebabs.


----------



## Zardnaar

Zaukrie said:


> We have an insane amount of snap peas (not shelling).....any interesting suggestions, other than to plant less of them next spring?




 Mashed peas on pie or mixed whole into mashed potatoes and served on a savory meat pie. 

 Basically a dressed pie is what it's called. You put the mashed spud and peas on top of the pie and bake it so the potato becomes slightly crisp.

Lower South Island Kiwiana Food: Episode 1- The dressed pie

 Might be a regional thing as I just found out.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d eat most of those pizzas, except maybe the chicken apricot.  The wraps all look right.  The waffles…I’d have to pass on the chocolate ones because of my allergy.  The strawberry lolly one would be not to my tastes because I’m not a straw fan.




 Looks like we're trying the Indo-Nepalese place. Wife said yes. Probably helps they do Kadai which is her favorite curry.


----------



## Zardnaar

Well wasn't as quick as I liked but that's more on us being in a hurry. 

 Ordered an ok IPA beer and chilli chicken Momo's. 






 These were very good. Very similar to the Chinese dumplings with different filling and chilli sauce. Nicely spiced 

 Mate ordered a medium Butter chicken and wife ordered a Kadai chicken no surprise there. They were a bit hotter than most places medium but didn't cross the line to hot. Just perfect. The curries were delicious perhaps the best we have found. Probably better than the momos. 

 Cheesy garlic naan was amazing.




Very hot and very cheesy. Could have had another beer or three. Awesome place.

 Menu
Mela Eatery in Dunedin Indo & Nepalese Cuisine | Order Indian food Online | Takeaway available - Order Meal


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, that looks like a menu I could spend some time with!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, that looks like a menu I could spend some time with!




 I think we'll go back but not on game night. 

 It's inconvenient to get to, not much seating and our local place is almost as good at least with the curries and has a bit more variety. 

  Pleasant surprise/find. Noticed it a few weeks back after you posted the Nepal place. It's right beside the burger place and both are 1-2 minutes from the Gamestore.

 They have kingfisher beer on tap though. Decent lager but any lager that's not terrible is great with curry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oven-baked pork chop, potatoes & onions with butter sautéed garlic spinach and sautéed portobello mushrooms & green onions.

The bone-in pork chop is thin cut and liberally seasoned with garlic pepper.  They’re baked on a layer of slivered onions & Yukon gold potatoes.

The baby spinach is sautéed just to the point of wilting in a pan with butter and garlic that has been crushed and grossly minced, seasoned with salt & black pepper.

The mushrooms were quartered, then sautéed with green onions in EVOO & butter. About a tablespoon of A1 steak sauce went in.  Towards the end, I deglazed the pan with some white wine, then tossed them with some grated Swiss when I took them off the heat.

***
For Father’s Day, Dad wants peace & quiet.  Well…he’s getting PART of that wish.  AFAIK, Mom hasn’t invited anyone over.  Of course, that does not mean people won’t drop in or call the house.

I’m planning on doing ribeyes, corn on the cob and oven roasted veggies.  Or something like that.  I may or may not fire up the grill, despite the heat.  Might do another shrimp salad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oven-baked pork chop, potatoes & onions with butter sautéed garlic spinach and sautéed portobello mushrooms & green onions.
> 
> The bone-in pork chop is thin cut and liberally seasoned with garlic pepper.  They’re baked on a layer of slivered onions & Yukon gold potatoes.
> 
> The baby spinach is sautéed just to the point of wilting in a pan with butter and garlic that has been crushed and grossly minced, seasoned with salt & black pepper.
> 
> The mushrooms were quartered, then sautéed with green onions in EVOO & butter. About a tablespoon of A1 steak sauce went in.  Towards the end, I deglazed the pan with some white wine, then tossed them with some grated Swiss when I took them off the heat.
> 
> ***
> For Father’s Day, Dad wants peace & quiet.  Well…he’s getting PART of that wish.  AFAIK, Mom hasn’t invited anyone over.  Of course, that does not mean people won’t drop in or call the house.
> 
> I’m planning on doing ribeyes, corn on the cob and oven roasted veggies.  Or something like that.  I may or may not fire up the grill, despite the heat.  Might do another shrimp salad.




 Looks good would try. I've never really been able to love pork though but I don't dislike it.  Best stuff I ever had was mate marinaded a wild pig overnight and spit roast it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It would work equally well with your favorite poultry.

And I agree that wild pig/boar is taaaaaasty!  Haven’t been able to get any for a few years, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It would work equally well with your favorite poultry.
> 
> And I agree that wild pig/boar is taaaaaasty!  Haven’t been able to get any for a few years, though.




 These southern USA rib joints they are pork? 

 I eat bacon, ham etc but they're to salty and on those rare occasions I get a burger generlybaim for steak and egg over cheese and bacon. 

 Poultry good luck getting wife to eat not chicken. I'll eat Turkey but don't love it now a fan of duck.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With BBQ, what you get depends on where you are.  And by that, I mean down to the particular joint, not just the state or region.

A lot of the BBQ places here in Tx serve pork ribs, pulled pork, chicken, sausage, or brisket.  Brisket (usually smoked & sliced) is probably king among the natives- it is so popular it’s starting to show up on cutting board stations in Chinese and Mediterranean restaurants.

But a sizeable number of places serve BEEF ribs, especially certain places in Austin.  Austin also exposed me to Mutton ribs, which were incredible. (I’d be surprised if someone in your neck of the woods couldn’t make a killing with those.)  And Turkey is becoming more popular here in D/FW, in no small part because of the larger numbers of Muslims moving to town.  A good smoked turkey is an excellent substitute for ham in many applications.

And then there’s the exotic smoked meats that are becoming more common.  Besides Buffalo, I’ve had ostrich, quail, boar, elk and venison at various smokehouses.  

There’s a niiiiice family owned Mexican restaurant in San Antonio that serves cabrito (goat) a half dozen ways, including a slow-roasted rotisserie that is in-freaking-credible.  Besides them, the Brazilians, Argentinians and other Central and South American cultures are showing off their flair with fire & flesh.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> With BBQ, what you get depends on where you are.  And by that, I mean down to the particular joint, not just the state or region.
> 
> A lot of the BBQ places here in Tx serve pork ribs, pulled pork, chicken, sausage, or brisket.  Brisket (usually smoked & sliced) is probably king among the natives- it is so popular it’s starting to show up on cutting board stations in Chinese and Mediterranean restaurants.
> 
> But a sizeable number of places serve BEEF ribs, especially certain places in Austin.  Austin also exposed me to Mutton ribs, which were incredible. (I’d be surprised if someone in your neck of the woods couldn’t make a killing with those.)  And Turkey is becoming more popular here in D/FW, in no small part because of the larger numbers of Muslims moving to town.  A good smoked turkey is an excellent substitute for ham in many applications.
> 
> And then there’s the exotic smoked meats that are becoming more common.  Besides Buffalo, I’ve had ostrich, quail, boar, elk and venison at various smokehouses.
> 
> There’s a niiiiice family owned Mexican restaurant in San Antonio that serves cabrito (goat) a half dozen ways, including a slow-roasted rotisserie that is in-freaking-credible.  Besides them, the Brazilians, Argentinians and other Central and South American cultures are showing off their flair with fire & flesh.




 Not to many BBQ joints here. One thing I miss is good Mexican or whatever. I think we have one in town compare with about 7 or 8 Turkish places in walking distance from them. 

 Gastro pubs are popular we go to them a lot. Thought it might be different in Christchurch but where we were Asian places outnumbered everything else put togather. 

 I don't mind them but plenty here and you can find then in towns and all the way down to a village with a few hundred people. 

 There's various price points. 
Take about 25% off for usd. 

$5 or under. Cheap pizza, fish and chips, cheap burger

$6-$10 McDonalds combo, cheap Chinese, cheap Indian (lunchtime special) sushi, cheap food truck. 

$10-$15 premium burger joint, large McDonalds combo, decent pizza, Indian, Turkish, food court meal, cheap pub meal, food truck. 

$15-$30 Typical pub meal,  premium pizza, premium burger meal (briscott+fries). 

$30-50 Hipster pub or premium restaurant.

 Anything over $50 is probably fairly exclusive/pish etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Not to many BBQ joints here. One thing I miss is good Mexican or whatever. I think we have one in town compare with about 7 or 8 Turkish places in walking distance from them.
> 
> Gastro pubs are popular we go to them a lot. Thought it might be different in Christchurch but where we were Asian places outnumbered everything else put togather.
> 
> I don't mind them but plenty here and you can find then in towns and all the way down to a village with a few hundred people.
> 
> There's various price points.
> Take about 25% off for usd.
> 
> $5 or under. Cheap pizza, fish and chips, cheap burger
> 
> $6-$10 McDonalds combo, cheap Chinese, cheap Indian (lunchtime special) sushi, cheap food truck.
> 
> $10-$15 premium burger joint, large McDonalds combo, decent pizza, Indian, Turkish, food court meal, cheap pub meal, food truck.
> 
> $15-$30 Typical pub meal,  premium pizza, premium burger meal (briscott+fries).
> 
> $30-50 Hipster pub or premium restaurant.
> 
> Anything over $50 is probably fairly exclusive/pish etc.



I’m still trying to learn how to use the electric smoker Mom gave me a couple years ago.  It’s nice, big & easy to operate, but the chamber for your smoking wood is kind of small compared to what the SERIOUS smokemasters use.  Where they might be able to add whole split logs, I’m working with chips.  So partly because of that, I haven’t mastered the discipline of keeping track of when I need to add more wood.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I
> 
> I’m still trying to learn how to use the electric smoker Mom gave me a couple years ago.  It’s nice, big & easy to operate, but the chamber for your smoking wood is kind of small compared to what the SERIOUS smokemasters use.  Where they might be able to add whole split logs, I’m working with chips.  So partly because of that, I haven’t mastered the discipline of keeping track of when I need to add more wood.




 I'm completely lost wouldn't even know where to start. 

 My Arabic mate used to run a middle east BBQ place. It was great on if the best steaks I've had anywhere. Cheap as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I started by READING.  And I still am!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I started by READING.  And I still am!




 Been thinking of making a man cave. There's a workbench in the basement never used it. 






 Made chicken croissants tonight. They were beautiful and I bought this creamy camembert cheese. 

  Very gooey inside. May have added some garlic crackers to the shopping bag no reason.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oooooohhhh…I haven’t had camembert for YEARS!  And croissants?  Yum!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dad wants a simple, quiet, no-fuss Father’s Day. I currently have a pair of big ribeye steaks thawing in the 2nd fridge, I’ll get some russets to bake. I’ll track down a nice hearty bread and do a nice salad as well. Something like a variation on caprese, but with avocado in for the ride. A small corn maque choux. Possibly a cake.

Or maybe…a nice steak-stuffed omelette!


----------



## Zardnaar

Nice dinner but not really a great combo. 

Left over croissants with chicken served up with potato bake. 



 Potato bake started off with basic supermarket packet and added chilli flakes, paprika, bacon, and jalapenos poppers lol. 

Friday night shopping day Sunday. Tomorrow left over potato bake and probably hummus/salad/rice falafel. 

 Basically what needs to be cleared out of the fridge. 





  Not much camembert left after munchies+crackers.  Don't think this meal will catch on. 

 Pleasant surprise was the crackers, cheese and some chocolate were all supermarket in house brands and the quality was great. Limited options at small local supermarket the other night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Basically what needs to be cleared out of the fridge.




In our family, we call that “Thursday night at Grandmother’s”.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In our family, we call that “Thursday night at Grandmother’s”.




 Saturday night for us. 

 Managed to use some of my expired milk powder. Several tablespoons several kilograms to go.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Basically what needs to be cleared out of the fridge.




In our family, we call that “Thursday night at Grandmother’s”.


Lightly toasted pita
Butter
Triple cream Brie
1 green onion, sliced into long quarters 
Garlic sprouts 
Smoked salsa
2 slices of prosciutto


----------



## Zardnaar

Looks good the cheese looks like hummus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Looks good the cheese looks like hummus.




The picture isn’t great because you’re probably seeing the buttered pita as resembling hummus.  The cheese is actually under the prosciutto.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The picture isn’t great because you’re probably seeing the buttered pita as resembling hummus.  The cheese is actually under the prosciutto.




Oops my bad. I'll blame the French.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This is my first time cooking baked potatoes, as part of making dinner for Father’s Day.  Got a trio of russets and perforated them, coated them with EVOO, and covered them with a generous coating of salt and black pepper.  Did ‘em at 425degF for 50 minutes…but they weren’t quite done.  Put them in another 10 minutes or so.  Don’t know, because I forgot to set my timer.

Complicating things: the thermometer I was checking doneness with seemed…off.  So I tried another one, only to realize belatedly that it didn’t read high enough.  The THIRD one read accurately, and I took them out if the oven for good.

Plated the split potatoes with butter, shredded parrano cheese. green onions, and sour cream.

Results: the skin was halfway to being crispy, and was nicely salted.  It might have had a bit more black pepper than some would like.  But it was fine by me.  Interior texture was soft with enough retained firmness to avoid being mushy. 

Next time, I’ll use a coarser salt, and I’ll DEFINITELY set my timer.  Oh yeah, I’ll be improving my thermometer game before then, too.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oh yeah, I’ll be improving my thermometer game before then, too.



ThermoWorks is A) discontinuing their Mk4 ThermoPen and B) going to be announcing what I presume is going to be its replacement within the next couple weeks. So, you might be able to grab the outgoing (which is an excellent piece of kit) cheaply, or you might want to wait to see the shiny new.

Just a FYI.

Also, the best place to get ThermoWorks' products is from their store: Professional Thermometers from the Temperature Experts | ThermoWorks


----------



## The Green Hermit

We're barbecuing steaks tonight, along with baked potatoes and a nice salad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This is my first time cooking baked potatoes, as part of making dinner for Father’s Day.  Got a trio of russets and perforated them, coated them with EVOO, and covered them with a generous coating of salt and black pepper.  Did ‘em at 425degF for 50 minutes…but they weren’t quite done.  Put them in another 10 minutes or so.  Don’t know, because I forgot to set my timer.
> 
> Complicating things: the thermometer I was checking doneness with seemed…off.  So I tried another one, only to realize belatedly that it didn’t read high enough.  The THIRD one read accurately, and I took them out if the oven for good.
> 
> Plated the split potatoes with butter, shredded parrano cheese. green onions, and sour cream.
> 
> Results: the skin was halfway to being crispy, and was nicely salted.  It might have had a bit more black pepper than some would like.  But it was fine by me.  Interior texture was soft with enough retained firmness to avoid being mushy.
> 
> Next time, I’ll use a coarser salt, and I’ll DEFINITELY set my timer.  Oh yeah, I’ll be improving my thermometer game before then, too.




What is EVOO?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> What is EVOO?



Extra
Virgin
Olive 
Oil.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Extra
> Virgin
> Olive
> Oil.




Derp we use that all the time. 

 Made a chicken burger tonight with the jalapeno poppers. Nothing to different but I put the smoked cheese on the patties in the air fryer. 





 Not what I really wanted was gonna skip dinner or have a liquid one (water not booze). Didn't do much prep work tonight mostly my wife as stomach wasn't feeling so good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Took some of the leftovers from Sunday and Re-imagined them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Road trip in the future. We were up there in April.


----------



## The Green Hermit

I just picked up my CSA today. It's going to be a stir fry night!


----------



## Zardnaar

Bit and pieces from the last few days. 





 Flaming Chook 2.0 Gamenight. Posted it before but apparently it's even better second time around. Someone likes her jalapeno poppers. 

Mine was a chicken bacon burger with ranch dressing. Ranch is uncommon here. 





 Loved it and not a chicken or bacon fan. Wife didn't think much of it oh well. They do nice fried chicken. Not greasy not dry. 

 And finally tonight's effort. Peppered shredded chicken on fresh warm home made bread with jalapeno poppers.


----------



## The Green Hermit

In this heat wave, we'll be having a lot of barbecue.


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> In this heat wave, we'll be having a lot of barbecue.




 Must be nice. Potential snow to sea level from Monday. Curry time.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Zardnaar said:


> Must be nice. Potential snow to sea level from Monday. Curry time.



New Zealand, or Australia?

Actually, people are pretty worried. It is only June, and all time highs will probably be broken on Sunday. I've already let my daughter know that we won't be having the big mortars we usually get on the 4th, and if things don't get better soon, we won't even have the small fountains.

I love fireworks, but it isn't worth setting the woods on fire.


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> New Zealand, or Australia?
> 
> Actually, people are pretty worried. It is only June, and all time highs will probably be broken on Sunday. I've already let my daughter know that we won't be having the big mortars we usually get on the 4th, and if things don't get better soon, we won't even have the small fountains.
> 
> I love fireworks, but it isn't worth setting the woods on fire.




NZ. 

 Went back to our local from two weeks ago to sample new menu and revised older items. Brunch instead of breakfast. 





 Roast vege salad with feta and bacon and beetroot hummus. Managed to sneak some very nice. 

 Mine was Madam Crochet. No idea what it means but it was egg and ham served on fried ciabatta loaf with some sort of cheese. Was delicious but not very filling. 







 So I ordered a side. Apricot and pistachio loaf lightly toasted with butter. 




  Was very very good. 

Not overly full once I left but wasn't after a huge meal anyway so worked out well. Place was busy with lots of reservations for lunch (we went 11am). 

 Washed down with a flat white coffee.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Sounds and looks delicious!


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> Sounds and looks delicious!




 It was skipped dinner but might be having a late one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to Red Lobster for the first time in over a year with a friend tonight, in order to consume cheddar bay biscuits.  Oh yeah, and some seafood.

RL isn’t the greatest place, but those bisc are ridiculous.  And they’re one of the few places around here serving fried clams- a favorite of mine- and they also serve scallops, another fave that’s hard to find, though not so rare as clams.  For many years, I’ve had them modify a plate they offer that has both and other seafood to be entirely clams & scallops.

Well, apparently, I’m not alone, because their reworked menu now includes both on their “build your own” platter which had previously contained neither.  So I opted for that, scallops and double clams, just like I would have done on the modified plate.

What I hadn’t realized was that the portions on the BYO were LARGER than on what I used to get.  For the first time, I had to take leftovers home.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to Red Lobster for the first time in over a year with a friend tonight, in order to consume cheddar bay biscuits.  Oh yeah, and some seafood.
> 
> RL isn’t the greatest place, but those bisc are ridiculous.  And they’re one of the few places around here serving fried clams- a favorite of mine- and they also serve scallops, another fave that’s hard to find, though not so rare as clams.  For many years, I’ve had them modify a plate they offer that has both and other seafood to be entirely clams & scallops.
> 
> Well, apparently, I’m not alone, because their reworked menu now includes both on their “build your own” platter which had previously contained neither.  So I opted for that, scallops and double clams, just like I would have done on the modified plate.
> 
> What I hadn’t realized was that the portions on the BYO were LARGER than on what I used to get.  For the first time, I had to take leftovers home.




 Was it better though since dining out has been so long? 

 We're dining out a lot as they're encouring people to spend money.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve actually been dining out for months, even before I got vaccinated.

I consciously avoided places that were crowded (which some were) or didn’t seem like they were taking things seriously.  And most of the places I hit were family owned, not chains.

So, for instance, once barber shops reopened, I returned to my routine of eating Vietnamese for breakfast every 2 weeks at this one particular place- my second favorite Vietnamese restaurant right now- on my way to my appointment.  I felt safe because I was going in shortly after open, so I was usually the only customer.  If I wasn‘t, the next patron was usually more than 20’ away.

Similarly, I’d hit an Indian buffet I like on Saturday mornings right as they opened sometimes.  Not only were tables spread out, but they insisted on masks and gloves going through the buffet…and supplied them on a small table right near the plates.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve actually been dining out for months, even before I got vaccinated.
> 
> I consciously avoided places that were crowded (which some were) or didn’t seem like they were taking things seriously.  And most of the places I hit were family owned, not chains.
> 
> So, for instance, once barber shops reopened, I returned to my routine of eating Vietnamese for breakfast every 2 weeks at this one particular place- my second favorite Vietnamese restaurant right now- on my way to my appointment.  I felt safe because I was going in shortly after open, so I was usually the only customer.  If I wasn‘t, the next patron was usually more than 20’ away.
> 
> Similarly, I’d hit an Indian buffet I like on Saturday mornings right as they opened sometimes.  Not only were tables spread out, but they insisted on masks and gloves going through the buffet…and supplied them on a small table right near the plates.




Nice we try to avoid rush hour at the best of times.


----------



## The Green Hermit

I ate out for the first time yesterday, now that we are all vaccinated, and it felt wonderful! (When I travelled to Alabama and Georgia a couple of months ago, we did go to one restaurant, but I'm not counting it, since all of the seating was outside.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greens: baby spinach, romaine, butter, red leaf
Green onion 
Shredded Parmesan
Boiled egg
1/2 sliced avocado 
Nova lox
Lump crab meat (shredded)
Boiled shrimp 



I topped mine with a vinaigrette of EVOO, red wine vinegar, brown mud and ground black pepper.



Mom had hers with ranch and some capers.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Greens: baby spinach, romaine, butter, red leaf
> Green onion
> Shredded Parmesan
> Boiled egg
> 1/2 sliced avocado
> Nova lox
> Lump crab meat (shredded)
> Boiled shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> I topped mine with a vinaigrette of EVOO, red wine vinegar, brown mud and ground black pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom had hers with ranch and some capers.




 Looks good and not even a crab fan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If I’m honest, I’d have been happier with 2 kinds of seafood- in any combination- but Mom prefers 3.  _Those_ 3.

One ingredient I forgot that I usually do with most seafood salad type options is tarragon flakes.  Woulda rocked.

Fortunately, we having it again tomorrow!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If I’m honest, I’d have been happier with 2 kinds of seafood- in any combination- but Mom prefers 3.  _Those_ 3.
> 
> One ingredient I forgot that I usually do with most seafood salad type options is tarragon flakes.  Woulda rocked.
> 
> Fortunately, we having it again tomorrow!




Probably wouldn't eat a seafood salad by choice. 

 I remember being on holiday one day and wanting to eat. Mum said no there's food on the boat. We were going puttering around the Marlborough Sounds. 

 Lunch turned out to be seafood pizza. The boat owner was involved with mussel farming as well. 

  Went hungry that day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shrimp & avocado in cocktail sauce
Mixed green salad with green onion, tomatoes & boiled egg
Cheddar Bay biscuits


----------



## The Green Hermit

Today's menu apparently includes flambeed soup. Fortunately, I saw what was going on before my daughter caught the house on fire. Also, we were fortunately able to salvage the soup with the help of an extra onion.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gamenight not sure what I want.


----------



## Mercurius

I have my daughters half the week so, now that it is summer, I like to greet them with some home-made ice cream. The trick has always been how to make it without ice crystals. I find that three things do the trick:

One, after making the custard, chill it in the fridge over-night. I think this is the most important part - not only do you want to make sure the custard is very cool throughout, but I think settling for 8+ hours does something to it chemically that reduces ice crystals.

Two, when churning it, the shorter the churn, the smoother the end product. Meaning, churning smaller batches so it thickens more quickly (preferably in 20 minutes or less). In the maker I have (which is standard size), I find that churning two pints or less at a time makes a really creamy product.

Three, I've started adding a bit of guar gum, which gives it a bit of that nice store-bought "chewy-creaminess." This isn't necessary if you're going to eat the entire batch the day you make it, but helps if you're going to freeze it overnight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another seafood dinner:

The unusual item is the creole crab salad served on toasted, buttered Gilroy garlic bread,  Very simple- crab meat, mayo, green onion, shredded Parmesan, tarragon flakes, and Tony Cachere’s creole seasoning.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

ok, Its been a while since I had the get up and go to cook, and I did.

boiled water and it didn't burn!!

uh, ok, I'll be serious.

Curried beef brisket and roast pork shoulder with vegetables:
I trimmed the brisket to be as lean as possible, boiled the pork shoulder with seasonings and a little sweet baby ray's bbq sauce then firmed it a bit in the oven. The beef was simply seasoned with pepper [fresh ground on course] 

placed that in water, not all, just about half of what I had and cut to bite sized pieces, added currie sauce disolved in warm water, then added carrots, broccoli, mushrooms and celery. slow cooked all night. OOPS! the meat was so tender it has melded with the soupy content. I then added rice in the mix direct and cooked until rice was done.

perrrrrfection.


----------



## Zardnaar

OMG 

Former refugees to open Arabic supermarket in Dunedin

 In other news made a mistake. Screwed my order up and ordered wrong burger and a small amount of chicken. 




 Now I remember why I don't eat much fried chicken. And fried chicken burger.

  Bigger screwups burnt dinner tonight. 



 Chicken was inedible both of us threw it out. Bread was overdone but slathered it in caramelized onion hummus which we're using as a dip, dressing, snack whatever.

 Also used to many ingredients earlier in week and ran out of various things before shopping day. Wonder if that new supermarket is open yet? Vegetarian wrap with lots of cheese perhaps or make some bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have had days like that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went out for groceries gave into temptation. 

 Peanut butter and jelly chocolate, half a pound. Chocolate cream donut/bun.





 The Chocolate is half and half.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made ginger and pear cupcake and scone with cream and strawberry jam. 





  Tea and crumpets m'lady.


----------



## The Green Hermit

I just picked a lot of cherries. Any idea on what to do with them, other than pie? 

They are definitely cooking cherries. Very tart!


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> I just picked a lot of cherries. Any idea on what to do with them, other than pie?
> 
> They are definitely cooking cherries. Very tart!




Some sort of baked dessert is all I got. Fruitcake for example served hot with cream or a loaf.

Moist Fruit Cake Recipe | Chelsea Sugar

It's a heavy cake, spiced.


----------



## The Green Hermit

What are sultanas?


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> What are sultanas?




Google tells me in USA they're golden raisins or sultana raisins. 

 Dehydrated green grapes I think.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Zardnaar said:


> Google tells me in USA they're golden raisins or sultana raisins.
> 
> Dehydrated green grapes I think.



Those I know! And yes, they are dehydrated green grapes. When I was a kid, we used to make them.


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> Those I know! And yes, they are dehydrated green grapes. When I was a kid, we used to make them.




 Well there you go. 

 Looking at that recipe golden syrup is treacle maple syrup or honey would be substitutes. 

 It's a heavy cake. Here used for weddings and Christmas (traditionally) bit old fashioned these days. 

  No idea if you want to make it but it's one use of cherries.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Zardnaar said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> Looking at that recipe golden syrup is treacle maple syrup or honey would be substitutes.
> 
> It's a heavy cake. Here used for weddings and Christmas (traditionally) bit old fashioned these days.
> 
> No idea if you want to make it but it's one use of cherries.



They use candied cherries, so not what I'm looking for, but thanks.

We found a cherry cake that I think we're going to try tonight.


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> They use candied cherries, so not what I'm looking for, but thanks.
> 
> We found a cherry cake that I think we're going to try tonight.




 Be interesting if it turns out. 

 Americans have apple crumble?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Green Hermit said:


> I just picked a lot of cherries. Any idea on what to do with them, other than pie?
> 
> They are definitely cooking cherries. Very tart!



Forgot to respond to this...

You can make a _killer_ BBQ sauce with cherries, especially tart ones.

Pit and do a gross chop and start cooking them down like you would tomatoes for a marinara sauce.  I use just enough of a neutral flavored  oil to keep them from sticking as they begin to heat up, before they start breaking down

Add a little bit of vinegar (white or red), black pepper, cayenne pepper, powdered or minced onion, granulated garlic, and mustard powder.  I also include a fresh jalapeño and Serrano pepper, chopped as finely as I can manage.

Depending on how tart they are, you may need to add some sugar.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sister in law went hiking in mountains a week ago. Brought back some frozen pies picked them up yesterday. From a small town middle of nowhere.

 Over indulged in Russian beer and Australian wine. Wife's a bit pasted, wine was good. 

   Beef brisket and smoked cheddar cheese. 




 And a close up. 



 The pies were huge around $7 USD each but twice the size as a normal pie. Wife's one was spinach and feta. 

 Brisket was essentially large chunks of tender steak kind of like a casserole. Melts in the mouth pastry was beautiful. 

 Had plans to cook other stuff but a bit indisposed for some strange reason. Stupid Aussie grape juice. Middle of winter so whatever.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Forgot to respond to this...
> 
> You can make a _killer_ BBQ sauce with cherries, especially tart ones.
> 
> Pit and do a gross chop and start cooking them down like you would tomatoes for a marinara sauce.  I use just enough of a neutral flavored  oil to keep them from sticking as they begin to heat up, before they start breaking down
> 
> Add a little bit of vinegar (white or red), black pepper, cayenne pepper, powdered or minced onion, granulated garlic, and mustard powder.  I also include a fresh jalapeño and Serrano pepper, chopped as finely as I can manage.
> 
> Depending on how tart they are, you may need to add some sugar.



Thanks! I might try that.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Zardnaar said:


> Be interesting if it turns out.
> 
> Americans have apple crumble?



If that's the same as apple crisp, yes. Pie filling with oatmeal-crunch on top? Or biscuits on top (cobbler).


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> If that's the same as apple crisp, yes. Pie filling with oatmeal-crunch on top? Or biscuits on top (cobbler).




 Yeah that's pretty much it with the ostmeal on top.


----------



## Zardnaar

Anything appealing Danny?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Anything appealing Danny?
> 
> View attachment 139860
> 
> View attachment 139861



Yes, pages 1 & 2! 

The schnitzel and the cod both intrigue me, for different but related reasons.  (It’s been a while since I've had either. )

And then the wildcards of the FIlo or the Roast of the day appeal to my sense of adventure.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yes, pages 1 & 2!
> 
> The schnitzel and the cod both intrigue me, for different but related reasons.  (It’s been a while since I've had either. )
> 
> And then the wildcards of the FIlo or the Roast of the day appeal to my sense of adventure.




 We saw some if the portion sizes go past and they were huge.

Only the salmon didn't appeal on page one everything else I would try. 

 Burger defeated me. First one I've had since April from a dine out. 






 Old dark beer after an APA.

 Garlic bread was a whole loaf. 



Made a booking for 16 after the meals.

 Caesar Salad


  Couldn't do desert.


----------



## The Green Hermit

That's giant!


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> That's giant!




 Yes it was a big burger. Tasted decent but prefer less meat more flavour. Still nice though but it's no beef brisket burger. 

 And I'm a bad kiwi. Not a fan of beetroot I burgers and no idea who the captain of the All Blacks is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’d probably enjoy eating a Caesar and that bread for a light meal.  Not sure I’d want a buger that big.  Might share one, though…

There’s a breakfast place near me that serves some HUGE food.  Their full stack of pancakes (3) is the size of a 10” cake.  The “biscuits” in their biscuits & gravy are the size of half a loaf of sliced white bread.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d probably enjoy eating a Caesar and that bread for a light meal.  Not sure I’d want a buger that big.  Might share one, though…
> 
> There’s a breakfast place near me that serves some HUGE food.  Their full stack of pancakes (3) is the size of a 10” cake.  The “biscuits” in their biscuits & gravy are the size of half a loaf of sliced white bread.




It was a really good garlic bread better than most places. Decent amount of butter on the side with more seasoning as will. I'm still fairly full. 

 If I ate that salad could probably fit in desert.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cold night last night and tonight's going to be worse. 

 She said she wanted something hot and was hungry. 



 Chicken Kiev, chips, salad, pita and hummus. And jalapeno poppers. I just kinda filled the plate.

 Tonights plan probably a chicken/bacon potato bake served on homemade bread and salad. Kind of an open sandwich.


----------



## Zardnaar

Here's an odd experiment. Spent way to long in the kitchen. 

 Started off baking the bread. Dark crust and it turned out alright. 



 Success. 

 For the amount of effort required potato baked not really worth it. But she who must be obeyed likes them more. Le sigh. 



 Topped with cheese, shredded pepper chicken, bacon, jalapeno poppers, bbq sauce and paprika. Leftovers for tomorrow. 

 Cut the loaf up and used slices as a base. Put hummus on the hot bread didn't work so well in hindsight




 And leftovers for tomorrow night. Not really worth the effort but it was nice enough.


----------



## The Green Hermit

No pics, but we had Thai Basil Chicken over rice. It was delicious and just the perfect blend of spicy and sweet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I may be trying some Puerto Rican and “African“ places in the near future.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I may be trying some Puerto Rican and “African“ places in the near future.




 Jealous. 

 Watch a bit of YouTube travel type videos and some have been to Africa. 

 Some of those dishes look very interesting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Jealous.
> 
> Watch a bit of YouTube travel type videos and some have been to Africa.
> 
> Some of those dishes look very interesting.



These are the places.

http://africanvillagerestaurant.com/africanrestau/




__





						** Adobo Puerto Rican Cafe **
					

Tipical Puerto Rican Food filled with soul and generations of flavor passed on thru our ancestors.



					www.adobopuertoricancafe.com
				




They're just a few doors from each other in the same strip mall,…with an african grocery in between.  Same mall as my 2nd favorite Vietnamese restaurant.

I’ve enjoyed Ethiopian cuisine for many years, but this looks like it’s mostly from other regions.  So I’ll be able to try dishes I’ve HEARD of but never seen before.

And while I have Puerto Rican roots, I’ve never been, and this is the first place I’ve seen that EXPLICITLY claims to serve that islan’s cuisine.  Over the past couple of decades, more and more Carribea/Central American/South American restaurants are being very specific about their cuisine.  So besides Mexican places, I’ve  been to Columbian, Cuban, Peruvian, Jamaican, El Salvadora, Brazillian and Argentinean places.  

Mostly with positive results.

Of course, not all of them have been successful.  A few have just evaporated over the years.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> These are the places.
> 
> http://africanvillagerestaurant.com/africanrestau/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Adobo Puerto Rican Cafe **
> 
> 
> Tipical Puerto Rican Food filled with soul and generations of flavor passed on thru our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.adobopuertoricancafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just a few doors from each other in the same strip mall,…with an african grocery in between.  Same mall as my 2nd favorite Vietnamese restaurant.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed Ethiopian cuisine for many years, but this looks like it’s mostly from other regions.  So I’ll be able to try dishes I’ve HEARD of but never seen before.
> 
> And while I have Puerto Rican roots, I’ve never been, and this is the first place I’ve seen that EXPLICITLY claims to serve that islan’s cuisine.  Over the past couple of decades, more and more Carribea/Central American/South American restaurants are being very specific about their cuisine.  So besides Mexican places, I’ve  been to Columbian, Cuban, Peruvian, Jamaican, El Salvadora, Brazillian and Argentinean places.
> 
> Mostly with positive results.
> 
> Of course, not all of them have been successful.  A few have just evaporated over the years.




 That stuff doesn't really exist here. Might be somewhere in the country. Couldn't even guess about Puerto Rican food I'm guessing spiced rice and roasted chicken?

 Link doesn't seem to be displaying the menu when you click on it. Just get a scrolling gallery of photos no prices, descriptions or telling you what it is. 

 Photos look basic. Just grilled meat, rice, very basic salad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> That stuff doesn't really exist here. Might be somewhere in the country. Couldn't even guess about Puerto Rican food I'm guessing spiced rice and roasted chicken?



Yeah, as well as fish, shrimp, mollusks, plantains, pork, chiles and so forth- IOW, a different take on similar resources across the Carribean and coastal South & Central America.  Kinda looking forward to some of it.

Alas, I don’t get over to that side of town all that often, and since half the time I am, I’m with Mom, it may be some time before I get to try anything besides appetizers or finger foods.  Mom is still reluctant to go into a restaurant, so new culinary experiences- like Nepalese- have all been takeouts eaten in the car in the shade of trees.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, as well as fish, shrimp, mollusks, plantains, pork, chiles and so forth- IOW, a different take on similar resources across the Carribean and coastal South & Central America.  Kinda looking forward to some of it.
> 
> Alas, I don’t get over to that side of town all that often, and since half the time I am, I’m with Mom, it may be some time before I get to try anything besides appetizers or finger foods.  Mom is still reluctant to go into a restaurant, so new culinary experiences- like Nepalese- have all been takeouts eaten in the car in the shade of trees.




 Any nearby parks? Warm night fish and chips, blanket, bottle of wine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eh, most of our parks close at night, and not without reason.  Besides, I’m not a big fan of eating outside.

But I still have other times when I can try them out.  I just have to remember NOT to hit my favorite haunts!  Besides the competition with  my second favorite Vietnamese place, there’s a couple of really good Mexican places, a good Creole restaurant, an impressive Chinese buffet, a damn good Indian place, three Nepalese places (of which I’ve tried only one)…  Well, you get the idea.  And that’s just the places I know, all within a 2 block stretch of the same street.

I have to say, for some reason, restaurants around here seem to pop up in clusters.  There’s another strip mall I used to pass a lot 20 years ago that had a chicken place, a BBQ place, a Japanese grocery, an Asian fusion place, a cookie store, an Italian place, and a Lebanese place.  Now, the grocery is Indian/Pakistani, and all of the restaurants have been replaced by Indian restaurants except two.  The chicken place is still there, and the lebanese place has been supplanted by a creole restaurant…run by Indians and Nepali.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eh, most of our parks close at night, and not without reason.  Besides, I’m not a big fan of eating outside.
> 
> But I still have other times when I can try them out.  I just have to remember NOT to hit my favorite haunts!  Besides the competition with  my second favorite Vietnamese place, there’s a couple of really good Mexican places, a good Creole restaurant, an impressive Chinese buffet, a damn good Indian place, three Nepalese places (of which I’ve tried only one)…  Well, you get the idea.  And that’s just the places I know, all within a 2 block stretch of the same street.




 Yeah we have that problem. Main reason I booked somewhere new for my birthday.  Rest of the family hasn't been there and I want a reliable pub food type place that's not our local we go to every 2-3 weeks. 

 I liked the Nepalese place but there's no convenient parking and it's inconvenient from our place when we have several other places around 5 minutes away. 

 Seating is also inconvenient and our local Indian place is pretty damned good as well with seating, parking, less busy etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bummer on the bad location.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bummer on the bad location.




 It's a good location for business but someone's gotten very used to convenient parking.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner tonight. Leftovers with pie. 




 The mighty peppered steak pie. 

Basically what it says on the can. Lots of pepper big chunks of steak.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Zardnaar said:


> Dinner tonight. Leftovers with pie.
> 
> View attachment 140208
> 
> The mighty peppered steak pie.
> 
> Basically what it says on the can. Lots of pepper big chunks of steak.



sounds good!


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> sounds good!




 Just finished. Reheated great and the pie was awesome.

 Store was out of peppered steak,jalapeno and cheese pies so we got peppered steak.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

IIRC, you live in New Zealand, right? if so, how far are you from Christchurch?


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> IIRC, you live in New Zealand, right? if so, how far are you from Christchurch?




 Four hours south in Dunedin. Spent ANZAC weekend up there.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I remember about 10+ years ago, Christchurch got his with a BAD earthquake. did you feel any of it, oR too far away?

you are pretty far south, and it is winter? is it pretty cold right now or does being a coastal city help

I hope I'm not hitting you with too many questions. Well, its 0135 hrs local, and I was thirsty so just had to take a gander on EnWorld. going back to bed - working in the morning.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I remember about 10+ years ago, Christchurch got his with a BAD earthquake. did you feel any of it, oR too far away?
> 
> you are pretty far south, and it is winter? is it pretty cold right now or does being a coastal city help
> 
> I hope I'm not hitting you with too many questions. Well, its 0135 hrs local, and I was thirsty so just had to take a gander on EnWorld. going back to bed - working in the morning.




 Slight shake but the east coast filled up with cars that day and all accomodation was gone. 

 It's winter atm and cold I suppose. Think it's around 4-7C degrees atm outside. 

 Coast mitigates it a bit. Had cold snap about a week ago and it got down to -5C or so inland that can hit -20C.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

-20C? 

_bones suddenly ache in sympathy pains_


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> -20C?
> 
> _bones suddenly ache in sympathy pains_




 Yes that's very rare though and only in certain locations either in the mountains or specific locations with microclimates. 

-5 to -10 is a very cold winter day, it normally goes below freezing a few days of the year on the coast. 

 Some of the valleys can get a hoar frost.









						Hoar frost
					

This hoar frost on the Manorburn dam in Central Otago is caused by freezing fog. If the air temperature of a fog is below 0° C then the tiny water droplets remain in a liquid form. But if they come into contact with objects such as trees and leaves they ...




					teara.govt.nz
				




 Went to D&D the other night. 3 or 4 degrees wore a tee shirt and flannel shirt. If I get cold I'll put on a hat and it it's windy a light jacket.


----------



## The Green Hermit

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I remember about 10+ years ago, Christchurch got his with a BAD earthquake. did you feel any of it, oR too far away?
> 
> you are pretty far south, and it is winter? is it pretty cold right now or does being a coastal city help
> 
> I hope I'm not hitting you with too many questions. Well, its 0135 hrs local, and I was thirsty so just had to take a gander on EnWorld. going back to bed - working in the morning.



I remember that too. My friend's brother's band was playing in Christchurch at the time. Fortunately, they were all safe, but it was scary while we were waiting for any sort of communication.


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> I remember that too. My friend's brother's band was playing in Christchurch at the time. Fortunately, they were all safe, but it was scary while we were waiting for any sort of communication.




 Relative to the size of the country it killed about twice as many as 9/11. 


 It's been a pretty city for years (the garden city). 

 Most damage gone just cleared lots and the odd wrecked building left.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was born in and lived in Los Angles, so earthquakes are not new to me and they scare the *[expletive delete]* out of me.

I am so sworry about what happened, but 2011 was not a good year. I lost a nephew at sea while he was on watch [US Navy] in July, yes 10 years ago this month, and then on October 30, I had a deathly medical thing hapen to me where  I was in an induced coma for 6 weeks. Really bad year.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I was born in and lived in Los Angles, so earthquakes are not new to me and they scare the *[expletive delete]* out of me.
> 
> I am so sworry about what happened, but 2011 was not a good year. I lost a nephew at sea while he was on watch [US Navy] in July, yes 10 years ago this month, and then on October 30, I had a deathly medical thing hapen to me where  I was in an induced coma for 6 weeks. Really bad year.




 I've only been in some small ones. We live on the shaky isles.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

in February of 1971 there was a 6.9 that shook me so hard that it threw 7 year old me off the top bunk bed onto a concrete floor. slammed the water heater against the house and ripped a hole in it.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> in February of 1971 there was a 6.9 that shook me so hard that it threw 7 year old me off the top bunk bed onto a concrete floor. slammed the water heater against the house and ripped a hole in it.




 Christchurch one wasn't that strong but what's under the city mattered. 

 Remembering high school geography. Banks peninsula is an old volcano the caldera is a harbour. I think is was an island. 

 The the west is the Southern Alps and everything in between us an aluvial plain. 

 It makes it bad in winter it's right in a giant dip. So with the earthquake they had liquefaction. 

 And there wasn't really much in the way of building codes in the good old days. Combined with the good ol kiwi "she'll be right attitude". Until it isn't.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I seem to recall hearing about some tile mosaics that were un-savable due to those "Kiwi Codes"


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> I seem to recall hearing about some tile mosaics that were un-savable due to those "Kiwi Codes"




 Yeah probably. Any shortcut is a good shortcut right.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Was trying to make tortellini's with chopped squash and ground beef and black bean sauce using the water from boiling the pasta and heating up the squash and beans (canned low sodium black beans are nearly indistinguishable from loose beans) so, rather than just water and salt, it was going to be water, soy sauce, butter, salt, pepper, and fresh rosemary and thyme, beans in first, then tortellini (very short cook time), then squash, drain about 2/3 of the water, then add the water slowly to the leavings from cooking the ground beef (union, celery, oregano, low sodium soy sauce, pepper, unsalted butter, and of course melted beef fat) along with fresh rosemary and basil to make a simple sauce. 

Unfortunately, the tortellini I had purchased that morning had mold, and I was too late in the day to go back for more, and I found out after i had dumped them in with the squash into a colander to rinse...intellectually I know I could have safely used the squash (zucchini, yellow squash, and Mexican squash, purchased pre-chopped to save time), but I just couldn't do it, so I dumped both into the trash. 

So, what did I end up with? Well, I drained about half the water that already had the beans and herbs and stuff in it, added a can of tomato paste, some habenero salt, soy sauce, butter, and the liquid from the pan of ground beef, gruadually mixed in flour and milk to thicken into a nice dense sauce, added the ground beef which was spiced with a little red curry powder, added a small spoon of baking chocolate powder like I do when I make chili, and then salt and pepper to taste. 

Then I toasted up some whole grain pita in the oven, cut them in quarters, and served the sauce on top of them on the plate. 

It came out _really_ good. A quick cheat chili, basically, and not at all what I'd planned (the sauce was going to just been black beans and herb-ey sauce over tortellini's with ground beef and squash), but very very tasty and filling. Wife and our girlfriend loved it, and I felt like a boss for saving dinner from disaster. I really nearly ordered pizza when I saw the mold. Glad I chose to keep trying. 

Next morning I toasted the last pita, fried two eggs sunny side up, and heated up the sauce to go on top. Several days later, used the last of it to go with some gluten free cornbread I was trying out for the sake of my gluten-intolerant mother in law. Every time, I loved the flavor and thickness, and it went very very well with both leftover plates. I took a picture of breakfast to send to my wife the next day.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Way to think on your feet!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah probably. Any shortcut is a good shortcut right.



by the way, took a look at the area around Christchurch and I can easily see the area you mentioned of the volcano.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> by the way, took a look at the area around Christchurch and I can easily see the area you mentioned of the volcano.




 It's to the east, the harbour in Akaroa is the old caldera. Akaroa was settled by the French.


A touch of France. French started a colony here but the British kinda annexed the lot and signed a treaty with the Maori. You can go swimming with dolphins there. 

 Because if that volcano Christchurch can get very cold. It traps the cold air in the hollow (Christchurch) and traps smog. 

 They banned wood burners years ago.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Way to think on your feet!



Thanks! Honestly I don’t know if I would have have the confidence if I hadn’t learned how to make a simple sauce in order to make chicken pot pies several months ago.  

Definitely gonna take another crack at what I intended to make soon, though!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

doctorbadwolf said:


> Thanks! Honestly I don’t know if I would have have the confidence if I hadn’t learned how to make a simple sauce in order to make chicken pot pies several months ago.
> 
> Definitely gonna take another crack at what I intended to make soon, though!



One of the great lessons you can learn in cooking is how to substitute- ingredients, cooking techniques, or even type of dish. Once you start realizing how to “shuffle the deck”, it really opens your eyes about possibilities.

Emeril did it for me when he said you could sub melted ice cream for creme fraiche.

A month later, those words inspired me to use french onion dip while making beef stroganoff when I realized both my sour cream and green onions had gone bad.  

Then I was watching a cooking competition show where one contestant’s oven wasn’t working, so he tossed his dish in the deep fryer.  He won the round.

Years later, my Mom challenged me to do something different with gumbo.  I figured out how to make it into a pasta sauce…and cut cooking time by more than an hour.

And last year, I saw a young teen kid on _Chopped JR._ use wonton wrappers baked in muffin tins to make crispy cups for her stuffing- a move NONE of the chefs had ever seen.  And the results got her a win in the stage.

So keep your mind working!  Who knows what other tricks you’ll figure out.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of the great lessons you can learn in cooking is how to substitute- ingredients, cooking techniques, or even type of dish. Once you start realizing how to “shuffle the deck”, it really opens your eyes about possibilities.
> 
> Emeril did it for me when he said you could sub melted ice cream for creme fraiche.
> 
> A month later, those words inspired me to use french onion dip while making beef stroganoff when I realized both my sour cream and green onions had gone bad.
> 
> Then I was watching a cooking competition show where one contestant’s oven wasn’t working, so he tossed his dish in the deep fryer.  He won the round.
> 
> Years later, my Mom challenged me to do something different with gumbo.  I figured out how to make it into a pasta sauce…and cut cooking time by more than an hour.
> 
> And last year, I saw a young teen kid on _Chopped JR._ use wonton wrappers baked in muffin tins to make crispy cups for her stuffing- a move NONE of the chefs had ever seen.  And the results got her a win in the stage.
> 
> So keep your mind working!  Who knows what other tricks you’ll figure out.



I have been watching a lot of Sorted on YouTube, and they do a lot of that kind of stuff, it’s pretty inspiring.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Zardnaar said:


> It's to the east, the harbour in Akaroa is the old caldera. Akaroa was settled by the French.
> 
> .. .. .. .. ..
> 
> A touch of France. French started a colony here but the British kinda annexed the lot and signed a treaty with the Maori. You can go swimming with dolphins there.
> 
> .. .. .. .. ..



So, the [literal] Fault [/literal] is the french?


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> So, the [literal] Fault [/literal] is the french?




 No idea there's a few towns not settled by the English. There's a Croat town for example, Scots down my way. 

  This is a flat white.



 NZ coffee is brewed out a lot stronger than US coffee. I think a normal one here is double USA and the flat white was invented here. 

 Went out for coffee it's turned into lunch. 

 For $16 NZD ($12 USD approx) they're doing venison and plum pie, chips, salad and an IPA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Turns out I'm not a fan of Venison. 





 They change the pie flavours every week. The meal deal is great. Ate most if the pie it was ok sorta. Hadn't had venison in years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> No idea there's a few towns not settled by the English. There's a Croat town for example, Scots down my way.
> 
> This is a flat white.
> 
> View attachment 140255
> 
> NZ coffee is brewed out a lot stronger than US coffee. I think a normal one here is double USA and the flat white was invented here.
> 
> Went out for coffee it's turned into lunch.
> 
> For $16 NZD ($12 USD approx) they're doing venison and plum pie, chips, salad and an IPA.



I’m not a big coffee drinker, mainly because of the calories.  I joke that I like mine 1/3 coffee, 1/3 milk, 1/3 sugar… but that’s not too far off.   So it’s something I mainly drink at home.  (Dad’s almost a barista.)

Out & about, the coffees I usually get are either chilled/frozen (like Starbucks’ Mocha Frappuccino or something akin to a slush) or alcoholic (usually a coffee liqueur, Café Oscar or something similar).

Tea, OTOH, I drink all the damn time.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Oh, man. I had friends 10 years ago that would have extra wild venison they would give me. I miss that!


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I drink fresh ground every morning from whole bean coffee that is a bit more stout then average. I use heavy whipping cream and that is it. If I can see light through the coffee carafe when held up to the sun, its too light. iThe blend is Dark Knight from Freshroasted coffee.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m not a big coffee drinker, mainly because of the calories.  I joke that I like mine 1/3 coffee, 1/3 milk, 1/3 sugar… but that’s not too far off.   So it’s something I mainly drink at home.  (Dad’s almost a barista.)
> 
> Out & about, the coffees I usually get are either chilled/frozen (like Starbucks’ Mocha Frappuccino or something akin to a slush) or alcoholic (usually a coffee liqueur, Café Oscar or something similar).
> 
> Tea, OTOH, I drink all the damn time.




 I dont add Suger to my coffee. It's pretty much just milk,water and coffee.

  If a place makes a bitter coffee I rarely add a teaspoon of Suger. 

 Quite happy to drink a hot chocolate or mocha though but no added Suger.

 At home I just use freeze dried instant coffee the darkest/strongest I can get and drink it withilk (unsweetened).

 I'll drink a latte/flat white every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went to dinner with a HS friend I haven’t seen in @2 years or so.  He was in from Seattle to see his folks, wanted to hang.  So we went to a creole restaurant/bar I know…that’s owned by Indians.  While you can see the traditional Mardi Gras throws and masks, there’s also cricket bats and soccer jerseys, soooooo…

But the food is good, and I knew they’d be open, and it was just a few miles from his parents’ current house and the place they used to live in the 1980s, so it would be easy to find.

The strip mall it is in was a real litmus test of the changing local demographics.  The city of Irving (its location) used to be the most segregated suburb in the D/FW Metroplex.  There was a KKK membership drive a couple hundred yards from my Dad’s brand new MD practice back then.  As the Klan’s power waned, Irving diversified rapidly.  By the time I went to college, this mall had gone up, and it contained mostly restaurants: an Asian fusion place, a Boston Market, a BBQ place, a Lebanese place, an Italian place, a cookie place, an Edible Arrangements, a Japanese market, and others.

Today, Boston Market is the only original restaurant tenant there.  The Japanese market is an Indian market.  And after a few years of turmoil, almostall of those other places have been replaced by Indian restaurants.  The exceptions are the Lebanese place, which was replaced by the (Indian owned) creole location and the Nepalese place that is in the suite formerly occupied by the Italians.  (That makes it the 4th Nepalese place I’ve found in Irving.)

A further oddity: one of the Indian places replaced a different Indian place, and this newer place says it is Indian-Mediterranean, making it the second such place I’ve seen in 3 days.  I have NO idea what to expect.  Curry carbonara?  Tandoori chicken parm?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to dinner with a HS friend I haven’t seen in @2 years or so.  He was in from Seattle to see his folks, wanted to hang.  So we went to a creole restaurant/bar I know…that’s owned by Indians.  While you can see the traditional Mardi Gras throws and masks, there’s also cricket bats and soccer jerseys, soooooo…
> 
> But the food is good, and I knew they’d be open, and it was just a few miles from his parents’ current house and the place they used to live in the 1980s, so it would be easy to find.
> 
> The strip mall it is in was a real litmus test of the changing local demographics.  The city of Irving (its location) used to be the most segregated suburb in the D/FW Metroplex.  There was a KKK membership drive a couple hundred yards from my Dad’s brand new MD practice back then.  As the Klan’s power waned, Irving diversified rapidly.  By the time I went to college, this mall had gone up, and it contained mostly restaurants: an Asian fusion place, a Boston Market, a BBQ place, a Lebanese place, an Italian place, a cookie place, an Edible Arrangements, a Japanese market, and others.
> 
> Today, Boston Market is the only original restaurant tenant there.  The Japanese market is an Indian market.  And after a few years of turmoil, almostall of those other places have been replaced by Indian restaurants.  The exceptions are the Lebanese place, which was replaced by the (Indian owned) creole location and the Nepalese place that is in the suite formerly occupied by the Italians.  (That makes it the 4th Nepalese place I’ve found in Irving.)
> 
> A further oddity: one of the Indian places replaced a different Indian place, and this newer place says it is Indian-Mediterranean, making it the second such place I’ve seen in 3 days.  I have NO idea what to expect.  Curry carbonara?  Tandoori chicken parm?




Probably and indo-arabic fusion. Both foods use similar spices and rice. Eastern Ned food is basically my favorite specifically Turkish/Lebanese/Syrian. 

 You have the localized kebabs and the authentic spiced lamb and rice dishes. I could be completely wrong but that's what I would expect anyway. 

 We're going here tonight as parents in law want to try it. 









						Menus
					

MENUS Our menu combines beautiful New Zealand produce, with classic flavours from around the world. Whether you are choosing from our lunch, dinner, tapas or function menu, you will enjoy food that is fresh and full of flavour. If you are just after coffee or dessert, Luna is a great choice too...



					www.lunaroslyn.co.nz
				




  And my birthday coming up so returning to last week's pub meal with 16 people.

 Not sure what I want. Leaning towards the chicken burger but I'll see what the fish of the day is or maybe consider the risotto.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dude, judging from some of the menus you post, if I ever come your way, you’re going to have to film me Mr. Creosote myself to death.  i didn’t see anything there I wouldn’t try at least once.  The lamb and the duck sound extra tasty, and contain some elements I’m not familiar with, enhancing the adventure!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, judging from some of the menus you post, if I ever come your way, you’re going to have to film me Mr. Creosote myself to death.  i didn’t see anything there I wouldn’t try at least once.  The lamb and the duck sound extra tasty, and contain some elements I’m not familiar with, enhancing the adventure!




 I've got Mexican friends in Houston. My Texas trip involves decent Mexican food and gumbo etc. That expat Tex Mex couple made awesome food.

 Quality here has really picked up last 15 years or so. Reasonably cheap relative.  to wages (as long as you bought a house years ago).

 Think we have one Mexican place locally. Idk if it's any good but the next good place I try (that's not expats) will be the first.

 Expat USians here semi to like our pies and Turkish options. And seafood if one likes seafood.

Beetroot and eggs in burgers can trip them up along with eating fish and chips out of newsprint paper.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went with the burger.




  Also ran into the ex captain of the all blacks he's dining here tonight.


----------



## Zardnaar

Played it safe. 

 Chicken and bacon burger. 



 One of the nicest chicken burgers I've had. Nice and moist fried chicken, very subtle bacon flavour with a beautiful relish or chutney. 

 Other meals ordered were the lamb, chicken filo and Caesar salad. Everyone enjoyed theirs and are ordering deserts.


----------



## Zardnaar

There's some chocolate brownie in there somewhere. So dark it was almost black. 



 This one also had hazelnut in it. Big chunks of it. Vanilla bean ice cream and whipped cream.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Zardnaar said:


> .. .. ..  along with eating fish and chips out of newsprint paper.



Why the newsprint? is it a tradition of some sort? British roots?


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Why the newsprint? is it a tradition of some sort? British roots?




 Probably from Britain idk. The food idea definitely comes from Britain. Most do Chinese though as well and some have Cambodian/Indonesian options. 

 Mostly because it's cheap I suspect they used to use newspapers but now it's plain paper. When I was a kid you could get ink on your fingers. Added bonus if you got the page with cartoons. 

 Some places use bags or whatever but most use newsprint. Also keeps the food hot. 

 You get a parcel to unwrap it too into. Inside has different paper lining and you pour the sauce into the paper. Wrap everything up when you're done and throw it out. 

 Cheap and convenient I suspect.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Re Cartoon, or as we call it, comics:
  

Newsprint and brown paper bags do insulate very well, are resistant to leakage and biodegradable.

When fishing and buying worms, they would pack the worms in brown paper, shredded and soggy with moisture. Also, as an expirament, I once tried to attrack worms with layers of brown paper sacks that were kept wet. It worked quite well. So, less landfill waste in the [and I do mean this from the depths of my heart] most beautiful land in the world.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Re Cartoon, or as we call it, comics:
> 
> 
> Newsprint and brown paper bags do insulate very well, are resistant to leakage and biodegradable.
> 
> When fishing and buying worms, they would pack the worms in brown paper, shredded and soggy with moisture. Also, as an expirament, I once tried to attrack worms with layers of brown paper sacks that were kept wet. It worked quite well. So, less landfill waste in the [and I do mean this from the depths of my heart] most beautiful land in the world.




 Yeah it's better than plastic I suppose. 

  Fish and chips old takeaways dating back to early 19tg century in it's modern form. 

 Apparently the first Indian restaurant opened in London before the first fish and chip shop.
I'm it's pretty much the cheapest takeaways here. It's all deep fried and not just fish. Sausages, hot dogs, donuts, wontons, chocolate bars, cheese rolls, spring rolls, chop suey patty, onion sausage, battered sausage, pineapple rings, meat patty, paua patty, pork, chicken, etc.


----------



## Zardnaar

I has regrets. 

 NZ does weird pizza flavours . From dominoes. Think this is the second time this year we have had pizza.



 Chicken, spinach and pumpkin with creme fraiche and garlic sauce. Not a fan of pumpkin but I heard creme fraiche sauce and said sign me up. Oops. It was nice enough but not as good as the buffalo chicken one. 

And Mr Wedge. 



 Ham, onion, potato wedges, mayo and bbq sauce. USians think this one is odd for some reason but it tasted great. One of our favorites for cheap pizza.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Zardnaar said:


> I has regrets.
> 
> NZ does weird pizza flavours . From dominoes. Think this is the second time this year we have had pizza.
> 
> View attachment 140484
> 
> Chicken, spinach and pumpkin with creme fraiche and garlic sauce. Not a fan of pumpkin but I heard creme fraiche sauce and said sign me up. Oops. It was nice enough but not as good as the buffalo chicken one.
> 
> And Mr Wedge.
> 
> View attachment 140485
> 
> Ham, onion, potato wedges, mayo and bbq sauce. USians think this one is odd for some reason but it tasted great. One of our favorites for cheap pizza.



The wedge does sound odd, but I would at least try it. The chicken pumpkin pizza sounds divine. Was it fresh pumpkin, though, or canned pumpkin? That would make a huge difference.

Do you even grow pumpkins in New Zealand? Or is that just an American thing?


----------



## Zardnaar

The Green Hermit said:


> The wedge does sound odd, but I would at least try it. The chicken pumpkin pizza sounds divine. Was it fresh pumpkin, though, or canned pumpkin? That would make a huge difference.
> 
> Do you even grow pumpkins in New Zealand? Or is that just an American thing?




 Not sure if it was fresh or canned. If I had to guess it would be from frozen. 

 We grow pumpkin here but it's not particularly big afaik.

  Pretty much grow everything here except tropical fruits and spices. That includes grapes and hops.

 I think they're experimenting with tropical fruit in the far north in glasshouses but with Australia right next door it's kinda pointless.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

probably low trade teriffs between you guys.


----------



## Zardnaar

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> probably low trade teriffs between you guys.




 I don't think there's any but not 100% sure. It's very easy to go to Australia as well.

 Generally things like oranges are California or Australian depending on the season.

 More export stuff. 95% is exported.









						Who's eating New Zealand?
					

There are only 5 million people in New Zealand but we produce enough food to feed about 40m. Who's gobbling all our goods?




					www.rnz.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

There's a fish and chip shop to the north in a tiny town of a few hundred people. Makes top ten lists of best fish and chips in the country. There's a few small fishing villages up that way so fresh off the boat. 





 Not my photos but the place is great.



Pieces of fish and a battered onion sausage. Batter here is generally lighter than ye olde English style batter but you can find those places if you look hard enough.

@Dannyalcatraz local place updated dinner menu. 



			https://morningtontaphouse.co.nz/assets/menus/Share-plates-and-Mains.jpg


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Some interesting, but undersdescribed dishes on that menu.  I have no doubt I could find good eats there- I’d expect the cod to be very tasty- but I’d be asking a lot of questions. Like:

”What’s on the cheese board?”
”What kinds of breads and dips?”
“What are the seasonal veggies?”
”How much is 250g in American?”*




* I know it’s about half a pound**, but I have to live up to SOME of the American stereotypes!

** because I looked up a metric converter online and used it, thenkyewvermuch.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

250 g = .25 kg
1 kg = 2.2 lb
2.2/4= about .575 lb

I have 1 kg = 2.2 lb memorized.


----------



## Zardnaar

Simple is 2-1 pounds to kgs. 

 I double pounds and add 10% for quick and dirty pounds to kg conversion.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some interesting, but undersdescribed dishes on that menu.  I have no doubt I could find good eats there- I’d expect the cod to be very tasty- but I’d be asking a lot of questions. Like:
> 
> ”What’s on the cheese board?”
> ”What kinds of breads and dips?”
> “What are the seasonal veggies?”
> ”How much is 250g in American?”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I know it’s about half a pound**, but I have to live up to SOME of the American stereotypes!
> 
> ** because I looked up a metric converter online and used it, thenkyewvermuch.




 They normally know those questions. Always check things like seasonal veges, fish of the day etc.

 This is why fish and chip shops are so hot and miss. If it's sole fillet or blue cod it costs more. 

 The fish is exactly that could be anything. If you're lucky it's hoki cooked well and reasonably fresh. 

 Otherwise it's probably shark/dogfish probably not that fresh, may not be stored that well or might even be frozen minced fish in patties (which can be better than normal "fish"). I've seen the patties made it's just minced up off cuts frozen in the factory (which is off the boat).

 And if it's just badly cooked or really cheap and nasty bleah. 

Last fish I had from fish and chip shop was hoki beautiful light batter with tartare sauce. 

 Last fish I tried was mates orange roughy which was like a nicer hoki. 

 Not a fan of salmon, trout, groper etc.


----------



## Zardnaar

Several of these are in my province or the adjacent one. 

 Best pies are found in small towns imho. 









						New Zealand's best small town bakeries: The pie stops we missed
					

We asked you to share your favourites, and the response was overwhelming.




					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 One of those towns (Hampton) has that Uber Fish and Chip shop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m going to be working with an unusual igredient (for me) soon: leftover fried chicken.

Went to Popeye’s and got a family pack, but they shorted us on 1/3 of the chicken…including ZERO wings, Mom’s favorite part.  So after we ate, I went back to the store and explained what happened.  No hesitation- they started boxing up some chicken.

Allow me to clarify: *they gave me a complete replacement box of the chicken.  *(And we still had leftovers from the original partial order.)

So I now have more fried chicken on hand than I normally want as leftovers. So I’m planning on deboning some of it for use in salads or sandwiches.  And regardless of THAT, I’m thinking of bagging some of it for possible freezing.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Started my vacation with this interesting drink...  Snake Venom Potion (vodka, pear, apple, green mandarin, vanilla & lime) . Tasted sweet, no trace of alcohol in the taste...

And yes, they do like a bit of dry ice in the drinks to make them bubble and smoke...


----------



## BookTenTiger

So this thread is all about what we are cooking? Sounds fun!

Tonight I made shrimp burritos. I thawed frozen shrimp then cooked them in olive oil and garlic salt. We had them in burritos with chili pinto beans, avocado, tomatoes, cheese, mango salsa and a squeeze of lime. They were super good!

I paired it with a salad, the greens of which were harvested by our consistently fog-bound garden.


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> So this thread is all about what we are cooking? Sounds fun!
> 
> Tonight I made shrimp burritos. I thawed frozen shrimp then cooked them in olive oil and garlic salt. We had them in burritos with chili pinto beans, avocado, tomatoes, cheese, mango salsa and a squeeze of lime. They were super good!
> 
> I paired it with a salad, the greens of which were harvested by our consistently fog-bound garden.




Gonna start soon prepping the chicken. 
 Home made fried chicken (in an air fryer) put in homemade wraps or pita.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Zardnaar said:


> Gonna start soon prepping the chicken.
> Home made fried chicken (in an air fryer) put in homemade wraps or pita.



How do you like your air fryer? I keep hearing of people getting them.


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> How do you like your air fryer? I keep hearing of people getting them.




 It's great. Quick, convenient, better health. Falafel, chicken, chips,  jalapeno poppers are great.

 Don't use the oven much now except for grilling.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Zardnaar said:


> It's great. Quick, convenient, better health. Falafel, chicken, chips,  jalapeno poppers are great.
> 
> Don't use the oven much now except for grilling.



How difficult is it to clean?


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> How difficult is it to clean?




 Not to hard but it's a pain. I tend to soak it and scrub it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken and jalapeno poppers. 



Served the in pita. Forgot the caramelized onion hummus. 

 Ran out of coating so marinaded the chicken in bbq sauce, olive oil, chilli flakes, garlic and paprika.

 Nice amount of heat but mild.


----------



## Zardnaar

Not exactly cooking hut yeah olde basic toast. Do you have crumpets in the USA? 

 Crumpet flavoured bread with cinnamon toasted with butter. 



 Croissants for dinner tonight. This week has been designated as eat week. I have a birthday dinner coming up chose ye olde pub food. Easiest for for a crowd plus kids. 

 Additionally we've both got the week off. Eat week involved various places we want to try for lunch but haven't had the opportunity yet.

 Lunch Monday, dinner Wednesday, dinner Saturday and we need to fit an an additional lunch or two in there somewhere. Plus maybe a trip to hometown which involves road trip past that delicious fish and chip shop....

 Downside. My hometown. 

Upside been here before. 





__





						The Last Post Pub Restaurant in Otago Menu - Lunchtime.co.nz
					

Lunchtime.co.nz identifies the best restaurants in town. The Last Post Pub Restaurant in Otago offers a menu with over 36 items such as battered fish, chec...




					lunchtime.co.nz
				





 It was good before I left and only gotten better. Set in old Victorian limestone post office from 1864.

 Terrible menu though huh @Dannyalcatraz?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Not exactly cooking hut yeah olde basic toast. Do you have crumpets in the USA?
> 
> Crumpet flavoured bread with cinnamon toasted with butter.
> 
> View attachment 140732
> 
> Croissants for dinner tonight. This week has been designated as eat week. I have a birthday dinner coming up chose ye olde pub food. Easiest for for a crowd plus kids.
> 
> Additionally we've both got the week off. Eat week involved various places we want to try for lunch but haven't had the opportunity yet.
> 
> Lunch Monday, dinner Wednesday, dinner Saturday and we need to fit an an additional lunch or two in there somewhere. Plus maybe a trip to hometown which involves road trip past that delicious fish and chip shop....
> 
> Downside. My hometown.
> 
> Upside been here before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Post Pub Restaurant in Otago Menu - Lunchtime.co.nz
> 
> 
> Lunchtime.co.nz identifies the best restaurants in town. The Last Post Pub Restaurant in Otago offers a menu with over 36 items such as battered fish, chec...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunchtime.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good before I left and only gotten better. Set in old Victorian limestone post office from 1864.
> 
> Terrible menu though huh @Dannyalcatraz?



DAMMIT!


----------



## Zardnaar

Meal number 1 of food week. 

 Grilled croissant with cracked pepper chicken, onion and Sweet chilli plus aioli sauce. 



 Added the salad type stuff later.


----------



## Zardnaar

How authentic is this place? Wife has been wanting to try it for ages. 





__





						Hungry Hobos Toasted Sandwiches
					

Gourmet toasted sandwiches made to order & hearty soups made from scratch. In the heart of Dunedin City




					hungryhobos.co.nz
				




 Philly cheese steak and NYC Reuben. Jewish sandwich. Apparently best grilled sandwich bin NZ and the Prime Minister went there when she was in town.

 She had the bat out of hell.









						Best toastie made in Dunedin
					

Dunedin sandwich shop Hungry Hobos can now officially say it makes the best toastie in the country.




					www.odt.co.nz
				




 It won some award.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, the Reuben looks good, but slightly off.  Looking at the menus for the delis I frequent the most, an authentic one of these should be: corned beef, pastrami or turkey (sometimes mixed); grilled on rye (dark, light, seeded, marble) with sauerkraut and melted swiss with a side of Russian dressing.

Philly Cheesteaks are one of the most deceptive sandwiches out there- so easy to mess up, despite its simplicity.  I’ve seen a half dozen different “authentic“ cheese options from people who should know.  Cheddar, swiss, american and provelone are the usual suspects, but some opt for things like Cheese Whiz (a spreadable cheese product sold in jars).  Pepper choices are usually some kind of bell pepper, but common substitutes are banana peppers, sliced jalapeños- sometimes pickled- and pepperoncinis. 

Some of the ones I’ve had were done with carefully layered thinly sliced beef, cheese and onion.  Others insist that the thinly sliced beef & cheese be chopped & mixed with the edge of the spatula while grilling. And in most cases, they’re using ribeye or flank, not rump. 

But the final deciding factor is the flavor & texture, not so much the particular cut.  So how “authentic” theirs is would depend on how they handled the meat.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, the Reuben looks good, bu slightly off.  Looking at the menus for the delis I frequent the most, an authentic one of these should be: corned beef, pastrami or turkey (sometimes mixed); grilled on rye (dark, light, seeded, marble) with sauerkraut and melted swiss with a side of Russian dressing.




 I didn't think they would be to authentic. As long as they taste good not to worried. 

 American and Canadian exiles over here doing a grocery trip. She loves the coffee here and ingredients. 



 Covers marmite, bakery, wine etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Actually, while the brands and prices are a bit off, the product selections look similar to what I see in the groceries I hit.  

The main difference I detected was the seasonality of the fresh produce.  For the most part, stuff out of season is simply harder to find* and/or not quite of the same quality as opposed to being pricier.  I suspect we simply have a LOT more hothouses and hydroponic farms in our food chain.




* some particular _varietals_ will come and go, but I can usually find some kind of most of the popular fruits & veggies.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Actually, while the brands and prices are a bit off, the product selections look similar to what I see in the groceries I hit.
> 
> The main difference I detected was the seasonality of the fresh produce.  For the most part, stuff out of season is simply harder to find* and/or not quite of the same quality as opposed to being pricier.  I suspect we simply have a LOT more hothouses and hydroponic farms in our food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * some particular _varietals_ will come and go, but I can usually find some kind of most of the popular fruits & veggies.




 I suspect supermarkets look similar worldwide. Some of those Russian ones are huge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We have bigger cereal aisles, for sure, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We have bigger cereal aisles, for sure, though.




They vary in size here. Locals a glorified corner store.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dlaw in our plans. School holidays and the sandwich place is closed due to selling out. 

 Plane B was a new baked potato place. 




 Think it's Turkish. Kinda like Subway pick your toppings and sauces.


----------



## Zardnaar

Was still a bit peckish after the potato as it was a light meal/snack. We both felt like coffee. And a cheese roll.





 Cheese roll is a regional thing in NZ or at least was. Traditionally the lower half of the south Island. This one was very savory with an onion taste. Butter was beautiful. The restaurant was right over the road from the supermarket.



 Sweet chilli relish and caramelized onion and balsamic vinegar chips.

 Food week day one. On a Monday the mochas were only $2 USD approx. Tomorrows special is coffee and slice of something for $5 usd. 

 Pie today was silverside and mustard so might grab that tomorrow if there's any left.

 Plan for rest of week according to she who must be obeyed. 

Tuesday. Coffee and slice/pie. 

Wednesday Gamenight probably burgers. 

Thursday. Sandwich place second attempt. 

Friday. Wine from 8am. She's bought a case (12 bottles). Not sure what she'll drink come Sunday. 

Saturday. Family dinner at local pub. 

Sunday. Visit to emergency room with heart attack or alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Zardnaar

Eat week day two. Kinda restrained toning down the portion sizes. 



 Flat white, white chocolate and raspberry brown and a slice of tan square. Tuesday special coffee+slice for $7 ($5 usd approx).



 Silverside (corned beef) and mustard pie with relish. 



 Said pie. We both liked the pie never had that flavour before. Tan slice defeated my wife. It's to sweet for me I lean towards savory. Half inch to almost an inch thick caramel topped with chocolate.

 Frosty day so hot coffee and pie was great.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Is a flat white a sweet or semi-sweet coffee, or does it tend more towards the flavors of black coffee?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is a flat white a sweet or semi-sweet coffee, or does it tend more towards the flavors of black coffee?




 You choose your suger levels. I have it unsweetened so more black. It's like a latte with very little foam hence flat white.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made chicken pita tonight. 

 This brand of pita though who the hell would buy them?



First time I've actually looked at the company that makes em.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Home made chicken pita tonight.
> 
> This brand of pita though who the hell would buy them?
> 
> View attachment 140902
> 
> First time I've actually looked at the company that makes em.



We actually finished off the Popeye’s chicken tonight!  I deboned and skinned it last night, and made chicken salad with it.

.and coincidentally served Mom’s on the last piece of pita we had, lightly toasted.  (Mine was on toasted white.)

Were those thick or like the thin pocket style?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We actually finished off the Popeye’s chicken tonight!  I deboned and skinned it last night, and made chicken salad with it.
> 
> .and coincidentally served Mom’s on the last piece of pita we had, lightly toasted.  (Mine was on toasted white.)
> 
> Were those thick or like the thin pocket style?




 Idk they're around a cm thick on the edge probably slightly less. 1/3rd of an inch. 

 If you trim them they fit in the roster, because we do 4 at once I use the grill. 

Offcuts get used as dipping sticks for hummus while waiting to grill the main pockes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Idk they're around a cm thick on the edge probably slightly less. 1/3rd of an inch.
> 
> If you trim them they fit in the roster, because we do 4 at once I use the grill.
> 
> Offcuts get used as dipping sticks for hummus while waiting to grill the main pockes.



That’s on the thicker side, FWIW,  The thinner pocket style, you’d measure those in mm.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s on the thicker side, FWIW,  The thinner pocket style, you’d measure those in mm.




 They're thin in the middle on the edges a bit thicker. 

 One split because it was thin. The "crust"/edge is 10mm at least.

 Bugging me now.



 Butter knife for scale.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, that’s the thick ones.  When I say thin, I mean several of them would stack to make the thickness of one of those.  I mean the pockets look so flimsy when open, you’d expect them to fall apart…and some do.


----------



## Zardnaar

Food week day 3. 


Daily specials. 

 Bat out of Hell grilled sandwich. Wife had the philly cheese steak. We both though the Bat was the nicer one. 


 The cheese roll had a mix of cheese in it and was ultra cheesy and garlic in it. 

Carb overload. Had pictures of Jacinda on the walls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We did Japanese takeout tonight from a place we haven’t been to in years.  The location has been home to a few different Japanese places over the years, and the latest one has been hit or miss.  

We split some shrimp and veggie tempura, plus each of us had some other “sides”-  I went with some miso soup, tuna sashimi, and seaweed salad.  I have to say, tonight’s meal was definitely a hit.  Mom commented that the tempura was better than the last place she had it.

(Unfortunately, neither of us can remember where that was.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Used to eat a lot of Japanese. Then we discovered Turkish.


----------



## Zardnaar

Eat week day 4 toning things down. Breakfast



 Cheese scone. Brings back memories of Britain even though I've never been there. For the Empire and the Queen!!!!

 Madam Croquet.





 Egg and ham glorified cheese toasty. Very delicious though ordered because I knew it wasn't overwhelming.


----------



## Zardnaar

Flat white, mulled wine, Irish coffee?   Not to far from my hometown. Used to go up there 


 Facilities are a bit sparse imho. 318km away but it's a 4 hour drive apparently.


----------



## Zardnaar

Eat Week day 5. 


 Curry chicken pie with sausage roll and tomato sauce. 

  Some if the bakerys selections. 



 Sweet stuff.  Donuts, cream buns,Boston buns,chocolate eclairs etc.



 Other stuff. Place was busy right before lunch rush ona Friday afternoon. It's over the road from the restaurant stuff I was posting earlier in the week. 

 It's about a mile from my place and we go there for Saturday family lunch.

@Dannyalcatraz no American would eat any of this stuff right? Lack of cupcakes and cheese?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Eat Week day 5.
> View attachment 141039
> 
> Curry chicken pie with sausage roll and tomato sauce.
> 
> Some if the bakerys selections.
> 
> View attachment 141040
> 
> Sweet stuff.  Donuts, cream buns,Boston buns,chocolate eclairs etc.
> 
> View attachment 141041
> 
> Other stuff. Place was busy right before lunch rush ona Friday afternoon. It's over the road from the restaurant stuff I was posting earlier in the week.
> 
> It's about a mile from my place and we go there for Saturday family lunch.
> 
> @Dannyalcatraz no American would eat any of this stuff right? Lack of cupcakes and cheese?



Depends on where they’re from.  That looks a lot like a bakery you’d see in New Orleans, for instance.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Depends on where they’re from.  That looks a lot like a bakery you’d see in New Orleans, for instance.




 It's kind of a traditional one. The newer hipster ones offer different stuff.


----------



## Zardnaar

Going to freeze tonight. 


 Kadai chicken, pakoras with tamarind sauce, cheesy garlic naan. 

 That's only half as well we split the meal in two.


----------



## Zardnaar

Honey lemon sponge cake mother in law made. 



 Birthday cake. Last day of eat week. Next week is week one of diet months.

 Birthday dinner tonight at pub.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last day of eat week vs menu posted a few weeks ago. 



 Mother in-laws corn fritters with bacon and sour cream with sweet chilli sauce. Should have ordered that looks great. 



 Happy birthday to me (several days ago). Chicken and apricot filo. Almost like a pie was quite nice. 




 And Aunties omelette. A couple got the ribs and Caesar salads, kids seemed to go for the beef burgers. 

 Place was packed onna Saturday night. Polished off a garlic bread, couple if APAs and an IPA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not a fan (nor a hater) of apricot, but that looks good!

The fritter also looks like a winner.


----------



## Zardnaar

Just felt like something different. Ichose a basic pub food type place. Everyone either cleared their plate or got defeated by the portion sizes. Apart from grandma and her roast but we can't really please her no matter where we go.

 I'm very likely gonna try that fritter in the near future.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pan fried pork loin chop with gravy, sautéed onion & mushrooms, oven-baked Parmesan & garlic eggplant with tomato sauce


NGL- the food all tasted good, but the eggplant was still a disappointment.  I followed an old recipe, but my results were not what they should have been.  In particular, the eggplant didn’t dry out as much as it was supposed to in the prep phase, which meant the eggplant didn’t crisp up and crust didn’t adhere and brown properly.  Next time, I’ll try a different method to get the moisture out, and I’ll use a bit more parm & panko.


----------



## Zardnaar

Looks good I think I'm having water for dinner.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Pan fried pork loin chop with gravy, sautéed onion & mushrooms, oven-baked Parmesan & garlic eggplant with tomato sauce
> 
> 
> NGL- the food all tasted good, but the eggplant was still a disappointment.  I followed an old recipe, but my results were not what they should have been.  In particular, the eggplant didn’t dry out as much as it was supposed to in the prep phase, which meant the eggplant didn’t crisp up and crust didn’t adhere and brown properly.  Next time, I’ll try a different method to get the moisture out, and I’ll use a bit more parm & panko.



I don't like eggplant, and would skip it, but the pork looks pretty good--what'd you do for the gravy? Definitely looks like a decent sear at any rate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I don't like eggplant, and would skip it, but the pork looks pretty good--what'd you do for the gravy? Definitely looks like a decent sear at any rate.



It’s a packet of brown gravy mix, whisked with drippings from cooking a bunch of chicken- essentially broth- with parsley and thyme added.  Maybe a bit of black pepper.

Then, as a final touch, I deglazed my pork loin frying pan and poured that through a strainer into the gravy.

It came out good!

I could have done a roux and made it from scratch, but I wasn’t feeling it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom has for decades played a role in life akin to Auntie Mame. Many family members and friends have been exposed to new things (mostly food these days) because of her cajoling and/or sharing. Often, I’m her assistant or even functionary in these experiences. Today was one such day.

I somehow wound up being the head waiter at Chez Kidz tonight, and I did not disappoint. They’d ask about this, that or the other in the fridge or pantry- mini dill pickles, pickled turnips, fancy cheeses, herbal teas, etc.- and I served it up. Surprisingly, they kept asking for more! I eventually packed up some stuff in ziplock sandwich bags and gave them a whole box of the tea bags when they left. (I also sent my cousin a text detailing what his kids were vacuuming up.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Best pie awards winner for supreme pie. 


 Only 1400 km away hmmnn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Those pies look gorgeous!  And I love the story of their partnership.  A truly wholesome story.

(If you go, eat one for me!)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Those pies look gorgeous!  And I love the story of their partnership.  A truly wholesome story.
> 
> (If you go, eat one for me!)




 Bit far for me. Fat Bastards pies in Invercargill is a lot closer. 

 The cheese they put in them is basically just aged cheddar we have it in the fridge. Must be some good gravy they're using. 

 Had two steak and cheese pies the other night. They're the equivalent of heat and eat pizza they weren't that good, ok at best.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cheddar & beef is a combination as old and reliable as ham & swiss.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cheddar & beef is a combination as old and reliable as ham & swiss.




 Yeah it's basically the default pie. Steak and cheese but apparently mince and cheese is more popular overall .

  Generally don't eat a huge amount got some for free. Even at that price they weren't great. 

Gamenight what to eat hmmn. Think we're having the burger joint with Nepalese as plan B


----------



## Zardnaar

Flaming Chook Burger 2.0.



 Favorite game night place rebranded and is changing a few items.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Most impressive!


----------



## BookTenTiger

Tonight I am making chicken pot pie. I made the crust dough yesterday, and I just finished cooking the chicken. I've got some time before cooking the meal, but I'm looking forward to it - I love chicken pot pie!


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> Tonight I am making chicken pot pie. I made the crust dough yesterday, and I just finished cooking the chicken. I've got some time before cooking the meal, but I'm looking forward to it - I love chicken pot pie!




 What else is in it? Haven't had home made chicken pie for a few years.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Zardnaar said:


> What else is in it? Haven't had home made chicken pie for a few years.



Chicken, carrots, potatoes, peas and corn in a creamy sauce.


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> Chicken, carrots, potatoes, peas and corn in a creamy sauce.




 Sounds familiar. Very similar to our one with slightly different veggies.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Zardnaar said:


> Sounds familiar. Very similar to our one with slightly different veggies.



A few years ago my wife (before we were engaged) and I did a big campervan trip around New Zealand's South island. The entire trip was amazing, but one of my favorite things was the meat pies!


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> A few years ago my wife (before we were engaged) and I did a big campervan trip around New Zealand's South island. The entire trip was amazing, but one of my favorite things was the meat pies!




 Awesome. They're kinda everywhere down here. Most cafes, stores, gas stations etc. 


 Slight update to yesterday's video. She made 600-700 steak and cheese pies and had people liming up out the door to try them. $6 (usd 4.50 approx) each plus the other flavours.


----------



## BookTenTiger

I think this is going to be a good chicken pot pie! Here's the filling, super thick!


----------



## Zaukrie

This was great....









						Honey Mustard Salmon and Creamy Collard Greens
					

Honey Mustard Salmon with Crispy Skin over Creamy Collard Greens! An easy and delicious healthy meal the entire family will love!




					thecastawaykitchen.com


----------



## BookTenTiger

Well it turned out quite well!

The only adjustment I'd make is to make the top crust thicker. But that was a really yummy dinner!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zaukrie said:


> This was great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Mustard Salmon and Creamy Collard Greens
> 
> 
> Honey Mustard Salmon with Crispy Skin over Creamy Collard Greens! An easy and delicious healthy meal the entire family will love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecastawaykitchen.com



Looks like a decent recipe!

I’ll say that I do my greens (of all kinds) slightly differently in 2 key ways:

1) I always do my greens in HUGE batches- 18-21 bunches at a time- because they’re frequently requested for gatherings and ultimately, it’s a time saver.  Greens freeze and reheat very well.

2) I reserve about half of the seasoning until they’re near the end of cooking, because I’ve developed a technique of adding a flour-based slurry to mine.  The slurry is just a combination of the raw flour and some of the liquid in the pot, mixed into something resembling milk.  When it’s mixed and added back into the pot and allowed to cook down a bit, that slurry thickens the pot liquids into a thin glaze that will coat every surface of everything in the pot, which is when I do most of the seasoning.  This means all the nutrition and flavor that leached out of your greens and other ingredients will stick to the food, along with all the seasoning.  Generally speaking, that translates into you actually using less seasoning overall.


----------



## Zardnaar

BookTenTiger said:


> Well it turned out quite well!
> 
> The only adjustment I'd make is to make the top crust thicker. But that was a really yummy dinner!




 Looks like a chicken pie to me. 

 Last decent pie I had was curry chicken. I think butter chicken might be my favorite chicken pie. 

 You can get Indian curry pies here.


----------



## Zardnaar

Second time this year I've had McDonald's I think. 

 Mozzarella beef burger. 




 Very cheesy. Was nice enough, considering it's Maccas great even. 

 Same price as Angus beef burger so not worth it and overpriced all up relative to better options.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sigh. I knew about a few of these places. 









						New Zealand's tiny towns with amazing eateries
					

From eclairs to paua pies — and even a town that runs on gin — here are some of the best things to eat in New Zealand's tiny towns.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Sigh. I knew about a few of these places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand's tiny towns with amazing eateries
> 
> 
> From eclairs to paua pies — and even a town that runs on gin — here are some of the best things to eat in New Zealand's tiny towns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.stuff.co.nz



There’s definitely some good looking pictures, there.  You’re makimg it hard for me to not renew my passport!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s definitely some good looking pictures, there.  You’re makimg it hard for me to not renew my passport!




 I think a some of them have been on some YouTube videos I posted. 

 That link also migrated to family group chat. Think there's a return trip to Christchurch being planned.

 Some of those towns are tiny though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

While I’ve hit precious few truly tiny towns, I can honestly say I’ve found something delicious in almost every place I’ve stopped at least a day,


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I’ve hit precious few truly tiny towns, I can honestly say I’ve found something delicious in almost every place I’ve stopped at least a day,




 Yeah I've noticed that. It's just funny when people from the big cities travel and find places that blow the "good" restaurants out of the water.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s ALWAYS a place the locals know that’s better than what the concierges and travel guides can recommend.

The city of Waco is about 90 miles south of here, on a main N/S interstate I-35, and one of its northern suburbs is a small town called West.  I’ve passed through both goodness knows how many times over the past few decades going to & from San Antonio or Austin- occasionally even going to Waco.

And on one of the freeway exits for West is a killer little gas station & convenience store- The Czech Stop- supplied in part by the attached bakery.  Once I was turned onto it in 1987-88, it became a virtual must stop for getting kolaches.  Some of the best I’ve ever had.

However, our (recently retired) pastor (of Czech descent) of the last few years is FROM West, and says the Czech Stop’s food is middling average compared to other czech bakeries in the town.  Not gonna argue with him!

For a few years, I used to hit this small bistro in Pflugerville every time I visited Austin that was run by a couple of aged sisters from somewhere in Central Europe.  For me, it was the closest thing I had had to the food at a Hungarian/Yugoslavian/German place my family frequented in Stuttgart when we lived there in the mid-1970s.  It closed a few years ago- I’m assuming one or both of them passed.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s ALWAYS a place the locals know that’s better than what the concierges and travel guides can recommend.
> 
> The city of Waco is about 90 miles south of here, on a main N/S interstate I-35, and one of its northern suburbs is a small town called West.  I’ve passed through both goodness knows how many times over the past few decades going to & from San Antonio or Austin- occasionally even going to Waco.
> 
> And on one of the freeway exits for West is a killer little gas station & convenience store- The Czech Stop- supplied in part by the attached bakery.  Once I was turned onto it in 1987-88, it became a virtual must stop for getting kolaches.  Some of the best I’ve ever had.
> 
> However, our (recently retired) pastor (of Czech descent) of the last few years is FROM West, and says the Czech Stop’s food is middling average compared to other czech bakeries in the town.  Not gonna argue with him!
> 
> For a few years, I used to hit this small bistro in Pflugerville every time I visited Austin that was run by a couple of aged sisters from somewhere in Central Europe.  For me, it was the closest thing I had had to the food at a Hungarian/Yugoslavian/German place my family frequented in Stuttgart when we lived there in the mid-1970s.  It closed a few years ago- I’m assuming one or both of them passed.




 Nice great find. Would love to try some eastern European dishes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Just like a bought one. Just trying various ways of doing my Burger. 

 Grilled the buns with onion, sauce and jalapeno poppers with the chicken and two slices of smoked cheddar. Then put the salad in.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Just like a bought one. Just trying various ways of doing my Burger.
> 
> Grilled the buns with onion, sauce and jalapeno poppers with the chicken and two slices of smoked cheddar. Then put the salad in.
> 
> View attachment 141610



Looks like you did a really good job with that bird.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like you did a really good job with that bird.




 Yeah I've tweaked my recipe and come up with our favorite coating/marinade.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Share if you can…but also, your cooking is _also _on point to get it to look like that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Share if you can…but also, your cooking is _also _on point to get it to look like that.




Very basic. 

1 Chicken fillet

Heaped teaspoon of crushed garlic
Squirt of bbq sauce
Bit of paprika
Splash of lemon juice (optional)
Olive oil. 
Store bought coating. 

 Preparation
 Cut fillet to preferred size. Coat in olive oil. Stir in rest of wet ingredients. Add paprika and coating last. 

 20 minutes in air fryer shaking at 10 minute mark. 

 Store bought coating. Can also marinade in the wet ingredients overnight or 1 hour. It varies for me depending on how much of a hurry I'm in. 



  Sometimes throw in pepper or chilli flakes/powder.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven’t used my air fryer yet.  Might give it a try doing something like this.


----------



## Zaukrie

Zucchini scones from Jamie Oliver

From project smoke....
Smoked bacon bourbon apple crisp 
Smoked deviled eggs 

Was going to smoke steak, but my power cord was touching the outside of the smoker, and I had it cranked, and it melted. Waiting for it to cool down so I can see if it melted anything other than the outer layer....


----------



## Zardnaar

Gamenight. Return visit to the Indo-Nepalese place. 

 Chicken 65



 This dish defeated me. I think it's fried chicken. Bit salty fore but it tasted great. Tried a mango lasse and wife ordered Kadai paneer. 

 Both meals were great best Kadai we have found anywhere.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Made some beef jerky for this weekend Swedish championship in field archery. Started with almost 450 grams of minute beef..

The fruit/berry-drier I had did not produce the temperatur I needed (70 degrees Celsius), so I used the owen. Might have burnt the meat by too high temperature...  Ah well, will provide me with some protein druing the competition.


For the marinade (all spices were in dried powder form):

1 dl of balsamic vinegar
1 dl of white whine vinegar
1 dl of Kikkoman Soy sauce
½ dl of extra virgine Olive oil
10 big drops of Blair's Megadeath-Sauce
4 spoons of honey
1 tablespoon of Cayenne-pepper
1 tablespoon of Chili powder
1 tablespoon of hot Paprika-powder
½ tablespoon of Black peppar (relative coarsely ground)
½ tablespoon of Ginger
½ tablespoon of Cinnamon powder
1/4 tablespoon of nutmeg

Then I let the meat marinade for about 24 hours in the refridgerator.
Then dried off all the meat before putting it in the owen which was set to between 75 and 100 degrees celsius for a bit more than 3.5 hours.


----------



## Zardnaar

Got the Covid vaccine shot. Strategically chosen close to lunchtime. 



 Banana waffles, cinnamon and maple syrup.


 Located near the Gamestore it's the burger place. They also do pizza. 



 Tandoori Express pizza. Tandoori chicken, cashew nuts, red onion, capsicum and mint yoghurt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Gamenight. Return visit to the Indo-Nepalese place.
> 
> Chicken 65
> 
> View attachment 141669
> 
> This dish defeated me. I think it's fried chicken. Bit salty fore but it tasted great. Tried a mango lasse and wife ordered Kadai paneer.
> 
> Both meals were great best Kadai we have found anywhere.



Amusingly, that looks a lot like what we had last night!

We took home a pile o’ wings from my paternal aunt’s birthday party, and had them as leftovers.  But instead of just nuking them, a drizzled EVOO on them, then some marinara, then topped them with green onions.  Warmed them in the toaster oven for a while, then served.  Would do again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stracciatella is a simple Italian soup of chicken broth, spinach & whipped egg seasoned with a little salt, pepper, parsley, chive & minced onion.  I seasoned my egg with some garlic pepper.  Here, mine is garnished with some garlic sprouts, but I’ve also used fresh green onions for that as well.


The pita came from a Mediterranean baker at my local Farmers’ Market, and another vendor was the source of the herbed goat cheese spread.  I light toasting of the pita in my toaster oven gave the bread a nice crispy texture, and made spreading the cheese _soooooo_ easy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pita works fine under the grill, on a grill or even the toaster. Hot pita with a bit if hummus is great. 

 Wife's workmate recommend reheating pizza in the air fryer. It actually worked well strangely enough. 



 Out and about last night. Cold night rugby game in town so resorted to the local corner store. Waffle fries and a steak and bacon pie. The fries didn't last long enough to take a photo. 

 Both were really nice. Pleasant surprise. Been a bit run down last few days.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pork Chops: thin, bone-in chops covered liberally with garlic pepper mix, baked on a bed of thinly sliced red & yellow onions.

Veggies: red onions, carrots, celery, minced garlic cloves, Anaheim pepper, portobello mushrooms, seasoned with salt & pepper, tossed in EVOO and topped with butter, then baked.

The chop was perfect.  The veggies have some room for improvement.  

While they were very tasty and retained enough crunch to be fun, I think they’d have been better sautéed in a hot pan.  A little less fat; adding some caramelization…more flavor, probably.


----------



## Zardnaar

I can't seem to enjoy pork outside of things like pepperoni, bacon, ham etc. And I eat very little of those due to salt content. 

 It's like seafood I suppose.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

FWIW, the garlic pepper mixes I use are relatively low sodium, and yet pretty tasty.  I also use it in poultry and veggies.

I usually get McCormick, but sometimes Lawry’s, depending on price and availability.

McCormick® California Style Garlic Pepper with Red Bell & Black Pepper Coarse Grind Seasoning








						Lawry's® Garlic Pepper | Lawry's
					

Want shake-on convenience without sacrificing flavor? Lawry's Garlic Pepper combines coarse ground pepper and garlic, two of the most popular seasonings, in one ready-to-use bottle.




					www.mccormick.com


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, the garlic pepper mixes I use are relatively low sodium, and yet pretty tasty.  I also use it in poultry and veggies.
> 
> I usually get McCormick, but sometimes Lawry’s, depending on price and availability.
> 
> McCormick® California Style Garlic Pepper with Red Bell & Black Pepper Coarse Grind Seasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawry's® Garlic Pepper | Lawry's
> 
> 
> Want shake-on convenience without sacrificing flavor? Lawry's Garlic Pepper combines coarse ground pepper and garlic, two of the most popular seasonings, in one ready-to-use bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mccormick.com



Penzey's make something like that as one of their salt-free blends.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Penzey's make something like that as one of their salt-free blends.



I haven’t had theirs, but based on past experiences with their stuff, I bet it’s good!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, the garlic pepper mixes I use are relatively low sodium, and yet pretty tasty.  I also use it in poultry and veggies.
> 
> I usually get McCormick, but sometimes Lawry’s, depending on price and availability.
> 
> McCormick® California Style Garlic Pepper with Red Bell & Black Pepper Coarse Grind Seasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawry's® Garlic Pepper | Lawry's
> 
> 
> Want shake-on convenience without sacrificing flavor? Lawry's Garlic Pepper combines coarse ground pepper and garlic, two of the most popular seasonings, in one ready-to-use bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mccormick.com




 Yeah I've mostly replaced high salt stuff with sweeter or hotter options.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A few years ago, I abandoned a project in which I was trying to make my own seasoning mixes.  I _started _for two main reasons:

1) there used to be a KILLER salt-free dill seasoning mix from McCormack Id use on sandwiches all the time.  But it went out of production.  But a couple years ago, Spice Island releast one that was nearly as good,

2) I am an heir to a relatively important commercial recipe for louisia hot sausage.  The original recipe has been lost- at least, to OUR side of the family- and some of the ingredients have been replaced with a pair of commercial spice mixes.  It’s _really _close to the original, so much so that most can’t tell the difference between sausages made by different branches of the family.  I would like to take that overall blended mix to a food lab so I can get the ratios for the individual spices used so I don’t have to depend on the availability of commercial mixes AND so I can more easily customize the mix for heat or flavor.

Theres other reasons, but second listed is BY FAR the most important. Every year, I send off 750ml shakers of the stuff to friends & family along with the recipe of how much ground meat and water to make their own sausage instead of shipping multiple pounds of frozen meat cross-country.  In fact, the header on the recipe is “Make Ya Own Damn Sausage!”

Which, if I customize the family recipe, *could be the foundation for a business.  *I have other sausage recipes, too, sooooo…


----------



## Zardnaar

Great idea. 

My basic chicken before it's cooked. Sits in the fridge for an hour or so before cooking. 



 Not sure what's it's going in. Wrap, burger, pita works in all of them.


----------



## Zardnaar

And cooked close up.


----------



## Zardnaar

Traditional butchers dying out due to supermarkets. 


Cheerios basically a small saveloy you only get them here and in Australia apparently. 

 Traditionally kids get them for free. Childhood memories of a free one of these or an iceblock. 

 Heading north ANZAC weekend we stopped here for a pie and coffee. Best coffee I found that weekend. 


 Custard Square's idk if you get them in USA think they're British in origin. 

 Childhood memories here of Caroline Bay summer carnival with waffle cone icecreams in the 80's.

 Kinda famous for potatoes as you can by decent home fries made here ane Heartland Potatoe chips which are a personal favorite.

 In the thumbnail you can see the Southern Alps up to 3700 metres tall one hour drive to the skifields from the coast. Where you can get that Irish coffee I posted earlier.

 Used to have a great fish and chip shop as well. Worth a stop on a road trip for lunch and eat them in the bay.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A few years ago, I abandoned a project in which I was trying to make my own seasoning mixes.  I _started _for two main reasons:
> 
> 1) there used to be a KILLER salt-free dill seasoning mix from McCormack Id use on sandwiches all the time.  But it went out of production.  But a couple years ago, Spice Island releast one that was nearly as good,
> 
> 2) I am an heir to a relatively important commercial recipe for louisia hot sausage.  The original recipe has been lost- at least, to OUR side of the family- and some of the ingredients have been replaced with a pair of commercial spice mixes.  It’s _really _close to the original, so much so that most can’t tell the difference between sausages made by different branches of the family.  I would like to take that overall blended mix to a food lab so I can get the ratios for the individual spices used so I don’t have to depend on the availability of commercial mixes AND so I can more easily customize the mix for heat or flavor.
> 
> Theres other reasons, but second listed is BY FAR the most important. Every year, I send off 750ml shakers of the stuff to friends & family along with the recipe of how much ground meat and water to make their own sausage instead of shipping multiple pounds of frozen meat cross-country.  In fact, the header on the recipe is “Make Ya Own Damn Sausage!”
> 
> Which, if I customize the family recipe, *could be the foundation for a business.  *I have other sausage recipes, too, sooooo…



I have a collection of spice rubs I've worked out for myself. There are, I think, seventeen of them. One of the advantages I had when I was making them up was that Penzeys (with a couple of exceptions) tells you what goes into every spice mix they sell. I think Spice House is pretty good about this, as well. I have no information on any of the other webtailers of spices (Spicewalla, Burlap and Barrel, et al.).

That said, I can see why you might prefer an approach based more on scientific measurement, given the importance of the project. I'll say that another thing you could adjust for might be salt content--store-bought mixes are often very salty. (I'm sure you know this, and have considered it.)


----------



## BookTenTiger

Today I've decided to try making Dim Sum! I live in San Francisco in the Inner Sunset district (just south of Golden Gate Park). Both the Sunset District and the Richmond District (just north of the park) have a rich history of dim sum restaurants and bakeries. I got some cook books from the library and decided to give it a go!

Today I am making har gow, which are shrimp dumplings. I went to a Chinese market yesterday and bought Wheat Starch, Tapioca Starch, and Chinese Chives (more mild than usual chives).

I'll post updates!


----------



## BookTenTiger

Okay, that turned out interesting!

So rolling out the dough was very difficult. I think I need to use a different flour or starch than I used in the dough itself, because all the little dumpling sheets stuck together when I stacked them. I wound up kneading it together and rolling them out one at a time. I think because of that the wrapper is stickier than usual. Some of them stuck to the steamer basket and tore on the way out.

However... They sure do taste like har gow! I put in shrimp and Chinese Chives. The filling also takes a neutral oil (I used grapeseed), toasted sesame oil, salt, chicken powder (basically powdered chicken bouillon), and of course shrimp (I used frozen).

The steamed dumpling was springy, flavorful, and delicious dipped in soy sauce!

I'm going to watch some dumpling videos on YouTube and try it again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I have a collection of spice rubs I've worked out for myself. There are, I think, seventeen of them. One of the advantages I had when I was making them up was that Penzeys (with a couple of exceptions) tells you what goes into every spice mix they sell. I think Spice House is pretty good about this, as well. I have no information on any of the other webtailers of spices (Spicewalla, Burlap and Barrel, et al.).
> 
> That said, I can see why you might prefer an approach based more on scientific measurement, given the importance of the project. I'll say that another thing you could adjust for might be salt content--store-bought mixes are often very salty. (I'm sure you know this, and have considered it.)



Well, the trick is to get the ratios right to match the recipe I’ve inherited…without stepping on someone ELSE’S secret recipes.  Those 2 commercial spice blends are big players in the market, so I wouldn’t want to cheese them off.  But the thing is, there’s only about 7  unique ingredients distinguishing between the two of them, and the rest are all present in the main mix anyway.

So I’m going to make the mix by the recipe, then have the lab analyze the final mix.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BookTenTiger said:


> Okay, that turned out interesting!
> 
> So rolling out the dough was very difficult. I think I need to use a different flour or starch than I used in the dough itself, because all the little dumpling sheets stuck together when I stacked them. I wound up kneading it together and rolling them out one at a time. I think because of that the wrapper is stickier than usual. Some of them stuck to the steamer basket and tore on the way out.
> 
> However... They sure do taste like har gow! I put in shrimp and Chinese Chives. The filling also takes a neutral oil (I used grapeseed), toasted sesame oil, salt, chicken powder (basically powdered chicken bouillon), and of course shrimp (I used frozen).
> 
> The steamed dumpling was springy, flavorful, and delicious dipped in soy sauce!
> 
> I'm going to watch some dumpling videos on YouTube and try it again.



Nice!

Despite my love of asian cuisine, I really haven’t experimented with actually cooking anything Asian besides simple stir fries…and those with wildly mixed results.

I _really _need to look Eastwards more often.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, the trick is to get the ratios right to match the recipe I’ve inherited…without stepping on someone ELSE’S secret recipes.



I wouldn't see it as stepping on anyone's toes if it was A) accidental and B) non-commercial. Given that you are pondering this as a business, that eliminates B). The food culture you're working in might tend toward different attitudes, of course.


----------



## Zardnaar

If the recipes are secret they can't sue for copyright?


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> If the recipes are secret they can't sue for copyright?



At least in the US, recipes can't be copyrighted--that's why some are such closely guarded secrets.

As I understand it, what's copyrighted in like a book of recipes is the text around the recipes, and any applicable visual elements of the presentation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I


Zardnaar said:


> If the recipes are secret they can't sue for copyright?



Recipes would be trademarked, which doesn’t prevent others from _using_ the recipe, but DOES prevent them from using your identifiable names, etc. to market it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gamenight. Turkish isiander plate of food. Cheaper than McDonald's.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soooo, I did a little leftover experiment this week…  (Sorry, no pix.)

First, I made a vinaigrette of EVOO, Guilden’s Brown Mustard, and a peach balsamic vinegar I got from my local Farmers’ Market.

Then I took a pita and lightly toasted it.

I took one of my leftover pork chops (seasoned only with garlic pepper), sliced it into little strips smaller than my pinky, and warmed them in a pie pan in the toaster oven for @5 minutes at 425degF.

While that was in process, I julienned some baby spinach leaves.  I also rinsed a handful of pecan halves and gave them 30sec in the microwave.

I took 1/3 to 1/2 of the vinaigrette and smeared it on the pita, almost like a pizza sauce.  I topped that with the spinach and the pecans.  Finally, I topped all of that with the warmed pork chunks and drizzled the remaining vinaigrette on the pork.

I folded it like a giant, thick soft taco or mutant, overstuffed gyro, took a bite, and…

Pretty good for a first try!  Good enough to warrant considering another go at it.

In retrospect, I intended to include a little chive or green onion, and/or maybe some tomato, but I forgot.  As it was, the sweetness, tanginess, tartness, spices and crunch all married well.  The vinaigrette was very close to a honey mustard in flavor, but with a bit stronger fruit notes.

I might have also gotten a bit more flavor out of the pecans if I had warmed them with the pork.  And including some smoked or oven roasted mild peppers (like Anaheims or Poblanos) might also elevate this a notch.


----------



## Zardnaar

I don't ear porkwith pita. Seems wrong somehow lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken Tikka Masala hot. 

 With pakora and garlic naan. That's half of it and around $10cheaper than McDonalds meal a couple of weeks ago. 

 Couldn't eat it all.


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast.other in law wanted to visit our local. 



 Open steak sandwich with chimmichurri on top. Steak was perfectly cooked. Had no idea what chimmichurri was. 



 Split a local delicacy the humble cheese roll. 

 Washed down with flat white. May have grabbed an apple danish for lunch later. 


Waitress pretty much knew our orders I'm the only one who tries different things much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chimichurri is a South American (Argentinian, in particular, as I recall) condiment composed of a variety of green herbs (typically parsley, cilantro and oregano) plus vinegar and/or lime or lemon juice in olive oil.  It’s almost exclusively paired with beef, in my experience, and a good one can be pretty awesome on grilled beef.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chimichurri is a South American (Argentinian, in particular, as I recall) condiment composed of a variety of green herbs (typically parsley, cilantro and oregano) plus vinegar and/or lime or lemon juice in olive oil.  It’s almost exclusively paired with beef, in my experience, and a good one can be pretty awesome on grilled beef.




 Yep that's what I ate. It was tasty. Ironically spent last night talking to an Argentinian wanting to migrate here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Yep that's what I ate. It was tasty. Ironically spent last night talking to an Argentinian wanting to migrate here.



There’s a really good South American fusion place @15-20 minutes drive from me that has mostly Tex-Mex and Argentinian as its core cuisine.  When I first discovered them 20 years ago, they were on a different street, and I didn’t even notice the other stuff.  I went there on occasion for a couple of years, especially during Lent- they had some great vegetarian options.  Then one day, they were gone.  I assumed they simply went under.

Then about 2-3 years ago, a friend started talking up the resta that had catered a work function she attended.  Recognizing the name, I asked her where they were located. in an odd coincidence, they had relocated into the space formerly occupied by Slattery Rand (an Irish pub that had AMAZING food, but shuttered because the owner hated paying his rent) a year after that place closed.*

I’ve been a few times to the new location: they’re better than ever.  I keep meaning to branch out, but the same couple of dishes- especially the chimichurri topped steak- I’ve had there are like sirens…



* Amusingly, you can still see some of the Irish/Celtic themed glass & wood decor.


----------



## Zardnaar

The steak was sliced. Probably about half a steak on top. It was kind of refreshing. 

 We have an Argentinian food truck doing some sort of sausage in bun. Things not going well over therefrom the sounds of it. 

 It's really not common here. Mylocal is glorified pub. Great beer, coffee, and breakfast but they have random stuff on the menu. 

 They've taken Madam Croquet and zataar chicken off the menu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> The steak was sliced. Probably about half a steak on top. It was kind of refreshing.
> 
> We have an Argentinian food truck doing some sort of sausage in bun. Things not going well over therefrom the sounds of it.




That sounds a lot like the Argentinian stuff I’ve tried.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here’s a little basic info on chimichurri sauces.  The two here are similar, but have differences.  And I’d say the one at my aforementioned local fusion place is on the thinner side, heavier on the citrus or vinegar than the one the dude giving the grilling lesson made.

Meet Chimichurri, The Magical Sauce That Makes Everything Delicious


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That sounds a lot like the Argentinian stuff I’ve tried.




 Still kinda full. 




Do you get boysenberry ice cream in USA with real fruit pulp?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Here’s a little basic info on chimichurri sauces.  The two here are similar, but have differences.  And I’d say the one at my aforementioned local fusion place is on the thinner side, heavier on the citrus or vinegar than the one the dude giving the grilling lesson made.
> 
> Meet Chimichurri, The Magical Sauce That Makes Everything Delicious




 Looks familiar. Today's one was a bit darker. Never even heard of it until now. I'll watch it later watching something else with the boss.

 I know Argentina has been famous for beef since at least the war years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Still kinda full.
> 
> View attachment 142205
> 
> Do you get boysenberry ice cream in USA with real fruit pulp?



Not commonly, but I’ve had it a couple times in restaurants that make their own.  It’s been years since the last time.

There’s a few ice cream & gelato places around here that get pretty adventurous and have constantly changing flavors.  I wouldn’t be surprised if some of them do it too.  But I’ve never seen it in those places.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not commonly, but I’ve had it a couple times in restaurants that make their own.  It’s been years since the last time.
> 
> There’s a few ice cream & gelato places around here that get pretty adventurous and have constantly changing flavors.  I wouldn’t be surprised if some of them do it too.  But I’ve never seen it in those places.




 It's like our default here.


 17:10 mark fairly typical dairy. Dairy=corner store. Normally you get a cone with a large blob on it. 20 odd flavours.

 The speciality places have things like plum or gelato. You can also get the factory ones prepackaged.

 Yoghurts similar has fruit pulp in it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know where I can get ice cream, gelato, and frozen custards and frozen yogurt- often with DIY toppings & sold by weight- but precious few places serve just good quality NON-frozen yogurt desserts.  That’s usually something reserved for home.

My usual mix for yogurt is pecans and/or almonds with something like honey, agave nectar, maple syrup or fruit preserves.  Sometimes, if I have trail mix on hand, I’ll mix THAT in with no other additives- the mix of seeds, nuts and dried fruits is plenty sweet enough.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yoghurt here typically isn't frozen. Mostly it's .Ade out of fruit pulp. I have around half a gallon in the fridge for breakfast and lunch. 


 Better ice cream shot 7:50 mark. Has various NZ classic flavours.

 Goody gumdrops, orange chocolate chip, chocolate mint, hokey pokey, gold rush and boysenberry.


----------



## Zardnaar

No game night had to cook. 



 Inspired by iskander kebab. Plate O' food. Chicken, pita, hummus, salad, rice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’ve been eating the freezer down.  Yesterday, it was beef stew served with toasted, buttered ciabatta rolls.  

Tonight, we had toasted, buttered ciabatta rolls again, but THIS time, topped with pulled pork with oyster dressing and a drizzle of mayo.  Got enough of that for at least one more meal.

Also thawed some shrimp scampi casserole and some mirliton- a type of squash- sautee with butter, cubed ham, and all kinds of herbs and seasonings.

Essentially, we’re having creole thanksgiving leftovers in mid-August.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner tika masala cooked at home. 


 Not bad had worse from the mall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leftovers are all but gone, now, so I’m back to “kitchening” again.  My breakfast today was an Earl Campbell’s hot link sandwich (sliced open, served on toasted sourdough with Mayo & mustard) and a small salad of spinach, romaine, tomatoes, slivered anaheim peppers, and topped with an Italian vinaigrette.  Dinner will be the last of the leftovers.

Going forward, Mom specifically requested I do creole roast beef sandwiches this week, and I’ve got my supplies for that.  

And because we’re trying to use the stuff in our freezer, I’ll probably do some ribeyes this week.  Maybe a shrimp dish, too.  Red beans are a strong possibility as well, since a relative brought us some pickled pork from NOLA.  I can take it or leave it, but pickled pork is Mom’s favorite meat to use in red beans.

There’s also probably going to be a faux tapas night when I serve a bunch of the stuff we’ve got just enough of to taste.  Like the boudin balls my paternal aunt brought back from her last trip to Louisiana, and the empanadas from a local Argentinian place that does nothing else.


----------



## Cadence

Tangential to the thread, but seemed enworld appropriate.  Just saw this...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can’t read the text as posted- I’m using the dark setting so it’s black text on blue- but following the link…



> THING I LEARNED TODAY: The first edition of The Joy of Cooking, in 1931, featured on the cover an illustration of a woman fighting a dinosaur with a mop.
> 
> Says Wikipedia: The book was illustrated by Rombauer's daughter, Marion Rombauer Becker, who directed the art department at John Burroughs School. Working weekends during the winter of 1930–31, Marion designed the cover, which depicted Saint Martha of Bethany, the patron saint of cooking, slaying a dragon.


----------



## Zardnaar

Making a loaf of bread for dinner tonight. Everything is closed in lockdown in terms of takeaways but some essential stores have deep fryers and do takeaways. 



 Comfort food. Waffle fries, chicken chips, hotdog and sour cream and sweet chilli. 

 Easier buying bots and pieces there eg milk vs supermarket crowds. Everyone had masks and used the Covid app to scan in.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gave this to the neighbors contact free. 



They had made pumpkin soup for lunch,making another one for ourselves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What kind of bread is it?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What kind of bread is it?




 Basic loaf. 








						Breadmaker Loaf Recipe | Edmonds Cooking
					






					edmondscooking.co.nz
				




 Swapped out half of the white flour for wholemeal. Lounge is filling with the smell of baking bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The smells of baking goods are among the best scens to encounter in a house.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The smells of baking goods are among the best scens to encounter in a house.




 Can't dusagree with that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Can't dusagree with that.



 A lot of times, real estate agents will bake/warm cookies- often chocolate chip- at open houses.  A vile, manipulative trick that I try to observe as often as possible…


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A lot of times, real estate agents will bake/warm cookies- often chocolate chip- at open houses.  A vile, manipulative trick that I try to observe as often as possible…




   Here they just do an open home no tricks required.


----------



## Zardnaar

Glorious




 Hot fresh bread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried a different Nepalese place today.  Actually, Indian/Nepalese.  And because we were eating on the run, we were still restricted to appetizers.

As a result, my order was probably the most “American” selection possible: deep fried everything.    Got cauliflower florets, onion balls, chicken nuggets and chicken spring rolls, served with an assortment of unlabeled sauces OG green, red, and orange hues.

I didn’t have a single thing that really WOWed me, but everything was quite tasty and perfectly cooked.  Definitely worth returning for a deeper dive into the menu.

There was, however, one oddity: the iced tea.  I love tea.  It’s one of my primary beverages, hot or cold, black, green, herbal or otherwise.  So for me to say this pains me: I’m probably not having their tea again.  I’m not sure if it’s a Nepalese thing or not- Café Mandu doesn’t serve iced tea- but theirs tasted…odd.  The best way to describe the flavor made me think the tea had been brewed with some vegetable stock.  It wasn’t like a cold soup, it was just that it finished with a savory flavor.  Next time I go, I’m getting something else to drink.


----------



## Zardnaar

Not doing deep fry for a bit. Well won't be doing much of anything for a bit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I learned something today, which means my day has not been wasted.  You may recall we lost a bunch of our landscaping to that ugly winter storm.  One of the things we talked about doing was planting certain culinary shrubs in front (IOW, out of our pets’ reach), including some kind(s) of peppers.  But we haven’t finalized anything yet, and might not do anything until 2022.

HOWEVER, as I left the house today, I noticed he gardener kneeling by one of our surviving shrubs. He told me it was a wild pepper bush, and he was harvesting a small glass’ worth of its tiny fruit.  They’re slightly pointed, red or green, and no bigger than an English pea or caper berry.  He said they’re hotter than habaneros.

“Try one!”, he said.

So I picked one, rubbed it off, and popped it into my mouth.  He wasn’t kidding! I coughed a little and had a mild bout of hiccups lasting a few minutes.  

To be clear, the tiny pepper wasn’t hotter than a WHOLE habanero, but the tiny berry I consumed was probably hotter than a similar volume of habanero.

Here are some pix (CC-sized wallet rosary for scale)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone online pointed me in the right direction: they’re chili pequin.  According to further research, they’re apparently a variant of the same pepper that produces cayenne, they’re the state pepper of Texas, and are highly desired in Mexico.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Someone online pointed me in the right direction: they’re chili pequin.  According to further research, they’re apparently a variant of the same pepper that produces cayenne, they’re the state pepper of Texas, and are highly desired in Mexico.



Huh. They're available dry through Penzey's, and IIRC the hottest dried peppers they sell.


----------



## Zardnaar

New levels of deviancy. New chip flavours. 



Gin, lemon, and thyme 
Margarita Salsa
Bourbon BBQ
 The gin ones were surprisingly good, BBQ ones ok, Salsa meh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> New levels of deviancy. New chip flavours.
> 
> View attachment 142780
> 
> Gin, lemon, and thyme
> Margarita Salsa
> Bourbon BBQ
> The gin ones were surprisingly good, BBQ ones ok, Salsa meh.



That’s kooky!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s kooky!




 Yeah even here they're weird. 

 None were as bad as the Lammington chips. Supermarkets had trouble selling them at clearance prices.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom wanted creole roast beef sandwiches for dinner the other night, so voila!  Had enough for dinner and leftovers. 


The sandwiches on day 1 were made with toasted ciabatta rolls.  This was day 2, with toasted sourdough.  The bread is smeared with garlic aioli (I ran out making mom’s) or mayo.  There’s also a layer of creamy horseradish.  There’s smoked Gruyere on the bottom, topped with beef in a brown gravy, grilled onions, and sautéed portobello mushrooms.

The bowl to the left is a frite sauce (French for fries with a sauce) with green onions.   The sauce in question is equal parts yellow mustard and A1 steak sauce, with Tabasco and black pepper to taste.  

Also on the plate are picked turnips and castelvetrano olives.


----------



## Zardnaar

Looks good.


----------



## prabe

That's a serious sandwich.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Made carne asada…tacos? I guess? Anyway, marinated and spice rubbed some asada, mild so my wife could eat it, and cooked some brown rice and canned black beans, little butter and oregano in the rice, butter, soy sauce, basil, herbs Provence, and a half teaspoon or so of cocoa powder in the beans, cooked medium and then low to turn the bean sauce into a proper sauce. Two minutes on a side for the meat in a hot pan (medium high), let it rest while I cleaned the pan, cut, heat up tortillas in the pan. I borked the rice a bit, so I added butter and salt and it came out pretty good anyway. The tacos were great!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We _just_ discovered a Mexican spice mix called Tajin.





						TAJIN - A Unique Blend of Mild Chili Peppers, Lime and Sea Salt
					

Official site of Tajín, the #1 Chili/Lime seasoning in the US Market. Explore the world of Tajín through our products, recipes, and history. Subscribe today!




					www.tajin.com
				




The first ingredient on its label is powdered chiles, and it looks and smells like it should be pretty spicy, like a creole seasoning mix.  But it _isn’t_.

We tried it on buttered sourdough toast, and we’re quite surprised.  Instead of being hot, it’s actually a mildly peppery mix dominated more by flavors of lime and salt.

According to the comp history, it was originally meant for fruits and the like, but this stuff would kick on chicken, pork, shrimp, potatoes..maybe even certain drinks.  Like Bloody Mary cocktails.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tonight's diner.

 Salad.


 End result.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s mission: feeding the Fam.  We had some relatives fleeing Ida hit town, so I cooked a simple dinner.  Cavatappi with meat sauce and a simple spinach & romaine salad with tomatoes with Italian dressing.

The idea was to feed everyone with a minimum of fuss…adults or kids.

It took a bit of time- as a good meat sauce should- and it seems to have been a hit.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz If you still have people in New Orleans, I hope they're keeping safe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz If you still have people in New Orleans, I hope they're keeping safe.



Thanks.

AFAIK, everyone evacuated, so we’re all good on the safety part of the situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s breakfast:  open faced ham, chicken, egg & cheese sandwich on toasted pita 





Buttered, toasted pita
2 pieces each of chicken and ham cold cuts
3 pieces of caramelized onion Monterey Jack cheese
Over medium egg
Tajin seasoning 

I just discovered Tajin seasoning the other day, so I’m experimenting.  

After the pita was toasted and buttered and the egg was frying, I started assembling the sandwich.  After piling everything on, I gave the cold cuts & cheese a quick zap in the microwave to slightly warm them and melt the cheese just a bit.  Then the egg went on top.  I was intending to cook the egg over easy, but got an ill-timed phone call.  Regardless, this was a winner!

Tajin is a Mexican spice blend with mild chiles, salt and powdered citric juice.  The flavor is lime-forward with a very slightly warm finish.

In this experiment, I seasoned the egg with it during the frying process, but also sprinkled it on the naked buttered pita and again on the cold cuts.  That ensured it would suffuse the entire dish.

Buttered, toasted pita
2 pieces each of chicken and ham cold cuts
3 pieces of caramelized onion Monterey Jack cheese
Over medium egg
Tajin seasoning 

I just discovered Tajin seasoning the other day, so I’m experimenting.  

After the pita was toasted and buttered and the egg was frying, I started assembling the sandwich.  After piling everything on, I gave the cold cuts & cheese a quick zap in the microwave to slightly warm them and melt the cheese just a bit.  Then the egg went on top.  I was intending to cook the egg over easy, but got an ill-timed phone call.  Regardless, this was a winner!

Tajin is a Mexican spice blend with mild chiles, salt and powdered citric juice.  The flavor is lime-forward with a very slightly warm finish.

In this experiment, I seasoned the egg with it during the frying process, but also sprinkled it on the naked buttered pita and again on the cold cuts.  That ensured it would suffuse the entire dish.


----------



## MoonSong

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tajin is a Mexican spice blend with mild chiles, salt and powdered citric juice. The flavor is lime-forward with a very slightly warm finish.



You call it a spice blend, we call it junk food that at best gets put on fruit, and at worse it gets mixed with sweet and other hot sauces to make alcoholic and not-alcoholic drinks or to make the already bad for you chips even worse . Cool to see it used as actual seasoning in a serious dish!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MoonSong said:


> You call it a spice blend, we call it junk food that at best gets put on fruit, and at worse it gets mixed with sweet and other hot sauces to make alcoholic and not-alcoholic drinks or to make the already bad for you chips even worse . Cool to see it used as actual seasoning in a serious dish!



Well, no commercial spice mix is as good as mixing your own, health wise, but I wouldn’t call them _junk food_!

FWIW, I’ve now had it on buttered, toasted sourdough 3 times, and it _really _plays nicely with it.  I’d love to try that as the basis for some kind of chicken or turkey sandwich, but it will gave to wait, ‘cause I’m out.

Might give that open-faced sandwich a second try, aiming for something closer to an Eggs Benedict.

Orrrrr…maybe something like a breakfast burrito!  Cheesy scrambled egg, ham & green onion rolled in the pita.  Salsa.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken salad on tortillas cut up into "pizza" slices. 




 Wife's new favorite.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

I didn’t take a pic, but I cooked a couple Cajun sausages this morning while I made my breakfast. Just boiled (just enough water to cover them, plus a little salt and butter) for 20 and then set on a hot pan to get a little char on the skin, then wrapped in foil to rest.  

For lunch, and again for dinner (on my lunch break), I heated up 1 sausage, toasted a sandwich roll, spread some mustard, added a thin slice of cheese, and went to town. Delicious.


----------



## Zardnaar

What's a Cajun sausage?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scrambled egg patty with American & smoked Gouda cheese,  seasoned with Tajin, black pepper, and parsley.

2 pieces of sliced Black Forest ham

Toasted, buttered pita 

Topped with a smear of roasted pepper salsa and sliced green onions


----------



## Zardnaar

Lockdown restrictions eased to went for a twoule walk to get some groceries. 

 On the way the local convenience store was selling ies so thought I would check them out. 

 Vegan Kumara (sweet potato) and cashew nut. 


Bloody good pie actually. Had some spices in it reminding me of an Indian pie eg butter chicken or may a chicken green curry pie.


----------



## MoonSong

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, no commercial spice mix is as good as mixing your own, health wise, but I wouldn’t call them _junk food_!



It is literally found in the candy aisle... 

Ok. I happened to do something today.  I was going to do french bread, but then I ruined the balance of the dough, but then it was perfect for pizza. So pizza!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MoonSong said:


> It is literally found in the candy aisle...



Really!

Here, it was in the produce section.


----------



## Zardnaar

Limited reopening and after 4 days decided to get takeaways at one of our favorite Fish and Chip shops. 

  Steak and Egg burger. 



 And the fry up. Chips, meat patties and a hot dog (NZ style). 



 Wife ordered a chicken fried rice. 

 I was gagging for not chicken but everything was very average to the point the local convenience store with it's heating bins served up better hotdog and chips. 

 Theeat pattie was exactly that. A thin deep fried beef burger patties. Growing up they were over an inch thick home made pattie with onions and potatoes on top battered and fried. 

 Wife's was very bland as well. Chips were ok along with the burger but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Zardnaar

@Dannyalcatraz  idk if this would be interesting for you. 


 USian in exile here discussing it food. What you order might be different to what you expect. 

And I can't defend our "Mexican" food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> @Dannyalcatraz  idk if this would be interesting for you.
> 
> 
> USian in exile here discussing it food. What you order might be different to what you expect.
> 
> And I can't defend our "Mexican" food.



Nifty!

Some of what she says about American cuisine is slightly overgeneralized.  There’s enough Mexican, California-Mex, New Mexican and Tex-Mex seafood out there that I wouldn’t be surprised to find squid tacos SOMEWHERE.  Hell, Miami or some of the big fusion cuisine strongholds here probably have then too.  But Mexico itself I know for a fact has commercial squid fisheries, and they’re eating them in SOMETHING.

They’re not as common as when I was a kid, but we also have small pancakes here, usually called “dollar” pancakes.  That’s it the price, they’re so named because they’re closer in size to (but still larger than) our old silver dollar currency.

I’m pretty familiar with all kinds of hand pies from many world cuisines, which are what you have in NZ.  I have to ask, though, is there ANY kind of sweet pie there, hand or otherwise?  Mask because pies are among my favorite desserts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nifty!
> 
> Some of what she says about American cuisine is slightly overgeneralized.  There’s enough Mexican, California-Mex, New Mexican and Tex-Mex seafood out there that I wouldn’t be surprised to find squid tacos SOMEWHERE.  Hell, Miami or some of the big fusion cuisine strongholds here probably have then too.  But Mexico itself I know for a fact has commercial squid fisheries, and they’re eating them in SOMETHING.
> 
> They’re not as common as when I was a kid, but we also have small pancakes here, usually called “dollar” pancakes.  That’s it the price, they’re so named because they’re closer in size to (but still larger than) our old silver dollar currency.
> 
> I’m pretty familiar with all kinds of hand pies from many world cuisines, which are what you have in NZ.  I have to ask, though, is there ANY kind of sweet pie there, hand or otherwise?  Mask because pies are among my favorite desserts.




 They're not common but you can get apple and fruit pies at supermarkets. 

 As a kid my school sold an stewed apple pie in savory pastry vs sweet pasty it was tasty. 

 Apple crumble way more common as a dessert.


----------



## MoonSong

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some of what she says about American cuisine is slightly overgeneralized. There’s enough Mexican, California-Mex, New Mexican and Tex-Mex seafood out there that I wouldn’t be surprised to find squid tacos SOMEWHERE. Hell, Miami or some of the big fusion cuisine strongholds here probably have then too. But Mexico itself I know for a fact has commercial squid fisheries, and they’re eating them in SOMETHING.



Funny thing, here in fact we don't have squid tacos. Seafood is traditionally eaten with bread, salad cookies and tostadas. Though we can also have quesadillas and "empanadas" made of seafood.  But no tacos. Though to be fair, I live in the country's center where we are infamous for putting everything and anything inside a bolillo (French style bread) to the point of it being a crime against cuisine and against nature, so take this with a grain of salt.  


Dannyalcatraz said:


> They’re not as common as when I was a kid, but we also have small pancakes here, usually called “dollar” pancakes. That’s it the price, they’re so named because they’re closer in size to (but still larger than) our old silver dollar currency.



We have those too in here. They are popular in kid's menus in restaurants, specially -but not limited to- "Chinese style caffés".


----------



## Zardnaar

The small pancakes here are pikelets. They're Scottish origin afaik.






						Pikelet Recipe | Chelsea Sugar
					

Jessica's pikelets recipe is always popular.  Great fun for children to make.




					www.chelsea.co.nz
				




 Childhood memories when mum made pancakes I got pikelets. 

 Didn't really have pancakes until age 21 or so American style closer to 30. 

 Might also be a regional thing more Scots proportionally in the South Island vs English North. Great Grandad (maternal) was Scottish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MoonSong said:


> Funny thing, here in fact we don't have squid tacos. Seafood is traditionally eaten with bread, salad cookies and tostadas. Though we can also have quesadillas and "empanadas" made of seafood.  But no tacos. Though to be fair, I live in the country's center where we are infamous for putting everything and anything inside a bolillo (French style bread) to the point of it being a crime against cuisine and against nature, so take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> We have those too in here. They are popular in kid's menus in restaurants, specially -but not limited to- "Chinese style caffés".



I had some grilled giant octopus appetizer with friends at a particular Greek place a few years ago.  Surprisingly, it actually tasted a LOT like chicken fajitas I have gotten in some of the local Tex-Amex joints.

Shocked the hell out of me- I’ve had octopus a lot of different ways, and never had that @tastes like chicken” experience before.  (Or since, for that matter.)


----------



## Cadence

Trying out the Finnish cookbook I got not long ago. Mykyja (lemon dessert dumplings) in Vadelmakiisseli (raspberry soup).  This is right off the stove with whipped cream and would be great on a cold day.  Will try it chilled later.  Used chopped pumpkin seeds instead of chopped almonds because of a nut allergy in the house.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> Trying out the Finnish cookbook I got not long ago. Mykyja (lemon dessert dumplings) in Vadelmakiisseli (raspberry soup).  This is right off the stove with whipped cream and would be great on a cold day.  Will try it chilled later.  Used chopped pumpkin seeds instead of chopped almonds because of a nut allergy in the house.
> 
> View attachment 143329



I would eat that…and might not share!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Trying out the Finnish cookbook I got not long ago. Mykyja (lemon dessert dumplings) in Vadelmakiisseli (raspberry soup).  This is right off the stove with whipped cream and would be great on a cold day.  Will try it chilled later.  Used chopped pumpkin seeds instead of chopped almonds because of a nut allergy in the house.
> 
> View attachment 143329




 Looks bloody good. 

 My sister made these for father's day with her daughter in lockdown.



 Grandma food. Chocolate donuts not such a thing here but chocolate eclairs are a ye olde traditional thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Looks bloody good.
> 
> My sister made these for father's day with her daughter in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 143337
> 
> Grandma food. Chocolate donuts not such a thing here but chocolate eclairs are a ye olde traditional thing.



In Louisiana, we make chocolate eclairs with chocolate flavored filling.

And shortly pre-pandemic, I had stumbled on an asian-owned bakery that filled theirs with whatever you wanted, because they didn’t fill them until they were ordered.  Kinda nifty, IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In Louisiana, we make chocolate eclairs with chocolate flavored filling.
> 
> And shortly pre-pandemic, I had stumbled on an asian-owned bakery that filled theirs with whatever you wanted, because they didn’t fill them until they were ordered.  Kinda nifty, IMHO.




 That's genius. A cafe here sells donuts and you pick your flavour. 

 It turns up in a syringe type thing and you can inject your donut yourself. 

 Bit of a gimmick but they don't taste half bad either and it's a nice cafe as well.

 Would eat all of these. 









						Baking up a delicious storm across Aotearoa
					

LOCKDOWN CHALLENGE: We put out the call to find out what you're baking during lockdown and got an amazing response!




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife over indulged in cider so we got burgers delivered. 





__





						Menu | Velvet Burger - Gourmet Burgers
					






					www.velvetburger.co.nz
				




 Ordered the cheesy bro with egg and pineapple. They added bacon or which was drunk and added it anyway. And extra  chips so we had three lots of them. 

 Bad photo.




 Cheesy bro+

 Burger was awesome chips were great as well. Arrived a lot hotter than most deliveries or even pick up.


----------



## Zardnaar

Several classic kiwi foods. Americans expats did a reasonable job on the dip and lolly cake. 


 Marmite on Weet Bix is a thing.

And they've discovered Whittaker's chocolate and Kapiti ice cream. Kapiti was that plum one I posted a while ago.


----------



## Ulfgeir

A 3 egg omelette, with 1 green bell pepper, 1 red onion, 1 chili, some chantarelles fried in butter, some Västerbottenost, and 5 smal tomatoes.. Lots of black pepper as well..  Served with Grace Jamaican style Ginger beer (non alcoholic).


----------



## Cadence

Attempt number one at Finnish Pulla bread.  Everything seemed to go well... but it ended up doughy (more baking won't help). 

Any thought's on what causes that?

One question I had is that in the recipe it starts with dissolving the yeast in the water and then adding the other wet (eggs, butter, scalded milk) and dry (flour, sugar, cardamom) ingredients to it.  Would you follow the instructions on the yeast and put the sugar in it when dissolving?  Or is it supposed to not do anything until the other dry ingredients (including sugar) start getting mixed in?

Second is wondering if the big baking sheet cut down oven air flow too much


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wish I could help, but I’m not much of a baker.

I do know, however, that cooking times and temps can vary by elevation and humidity, _especially_ with baked goods.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wish I could help, but I’m not much of a baker.
> 
> I do know, however, that cooking times and temps can vary by elevation and humidity, _especially_ with baked goods.



And apparently part of the oven.  One of the three loaves came out just fine on checking it this am.  I wish I knew which one it was in terms of when it was shaped (rolled and braided).


----------



## prabe

Cadence said:


> And apparently part of the oven.  One of the three loaves came out just fine on checking it this am.  I wish I knew which one it was in terms of when it was shaped (rolled and braided).



If where they are in the oven seems to matter that much, you can always use an oven thermometer to find where the irregularities are. Then at least you'll know, even if it's not really a fixable problem.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Multicultural Leftovers*
Southern BBQ- pulled pork, brisket & smoked sausage 
Creole white beans on Lebanese Rice


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This was _tonight’s _dinner:

A 7.3lb rib roast

Diced Yukon Golds with garlic, yellow & green onions, rosemary, chives, black pepper, parsley, thyme, some powdered chicken bouillon, butter, EVOO

Plated with a dollop of creamy horseradish, a mini corn on the cob & green salad.  

Washed down with Kirin Ichiban.


----------



## Zardnaar

Looks good but never been able to get into roasts. 

 I can eat them but don't really enjoy it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Looks good but never been able to get into roasts.
> 
> I can eat them but don't really enjoy it.



I usually prefer steaks, but I really like a rib roast as a change of pace.  Surprisingly, it was MOM who requested this.  She prefer leaner cuts of steak than this, but every once in a while, she asks me to do one.  This is the first in our new oven, the first of the year.

In all honesty, I overdid this one slightly, but the flavor of the crust I got was one of my better efforts.

And it really worked well as an overall meal.  The only other issue, amusingly enough, was that the potatoes came out slightly _underdone_.  But they were still delish!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I usually prefer steaks, but I really like a rib roast as a change of pace.  Surprisingly, it was MOM who requested this.  She prefer leaner cuts of steak than this, but every once in a while, she asks me to do one.  This is the first in our new oven, the first of the year.
> 
> In all honesty, I overdid this one slightly, but the flavor of the crust I got was one of my better efforts.
> 
> And it really worked well as an overall meal.  The only other issue, amusingly enough, was that the potatoes came out slightly _underdone_.  But they were still delish!




 Last time I ate a roast my sister made it andmum was in the way out. I ate it but didn't enjoy it and she diesc a couple of months later. 

 It's generally only the older generation that eats them wife's grandmother and father lived them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom has been very chummy with the therapists and other patients at her physical therapy sessions, and has committed me to doing a gumbo for them in the near future.  Glad to do it- I love cooking- but I do have the challenge of using no beef.  Her main therapist doesn’t eat it (for religious reasons, I believe).

Well…my core recipe includes 2 beef sausages.  So I’m going to have a little bit of a challenge.  But I’m up to it, I think.

So this week, we’re taste-testing a few different pork sausages, and I may use some of my family recipe hot sausage seasoning mix as a simple seasoning.


----------



## Zardnaar

Our first dine out in the evenings post lockdown. 

Wings as a starter. Nice salad and so tender. 



 My wife ordered nachos. 



 And they had a new item on the menu. Pizza Burger!!



 Everything was pretty good and couple of happy hour beers.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mom has been very chummy with the therapists and other patients at her physical therapy sessions, and has committed me to doing a gumbo for them in the near future.  Glad to do it- I love cooking- but I do have the challenge of using no beef.  Her main therapist doesn’t eat it (for religious reasons, I believe).
> 
> Well…my core recipe includes 2 beef sausages.  So I’m going to have a little bit of a challenge.  But I’m up to it, I think.
> 
> So this week, we’re taste-testing a few different pork sausages, and I may use some of my family recipe hot sausage seasoning mix as a simple seasoning.



Two thoughts. First, I have to believe the gumbo will turn out fine with the substitution, though I can understand wanting to test that first. Second, I'm kinda stuck trying to think of a religion where they'd eat pork but not beef; I'm guessing some variations of Hindu might, if they were non-vegetarian. Alas, I'm not the religion geek my wife is (she literally has a Master's).


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Two thoughts. First, I have to believe the gumbo will turn out fine with the substitution, though I can understand wanting to test that first. Second, I'm kinda stuck trying to think of a religion where they'd eat pork but not beef; I'm guessing some variations of Hindu might, if they were non-vegetarian. Alas, I'm not the religion geek my wife is (she literally has a Master's).




 Probably Hindu or related.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Confusingly, I think he’s a buddhist.  (No, that doesn’t make sense to me, either.) But I’m not nosy enough to care, really.

Side note: the most unusual religious dietary restriction I have been made aware of comes from the Sikh.  Apparently, they’re not permitted to consume foods that have been ritually prepared.  IOW, they can have things that have been made kosher or halal by ceremony, etc.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Confusingly, I think he’s a buddhist.  (No, that doesn’t make sense to me, either.) But I’m not nosy enough to care, really.



I don't *care*, exactly; I just know enough about it to wonder. If I were preparing food for him, I'd only care about the practical side--what doesn't he eat, same as it seems you are.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah.  Since I’m not a pro, I generally don’t need to know the “Why?” as long as I know all the “What or what nots” for meal prep.

The one exception is medical conditions, like allergies.  Because sometimes a problem with X might also translate into problems with Y, Z, and for God knows what reasons, B and Q.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So we taste-tested a few commercial pork sausages for the beefless gumbo, although I couldn’t find a chorizo when I was looking.  Eventually, we decided on 2 different “Andouilles”: one from Holmes (kind of smoky like the beef country sausages we use) and Aidell’s (spicier links, but not as spicy as my home-made Louisiana hot sausage).

Bonus: we discovered we liked the pork Dietz & Watson Bratwursts, and will probably buy them again.  Not what we’re looking for in a gumbo, but tasty.


----------



## Zardnaar

Scottish baps this week. Wife likes these stles of meals so been eating them a lot. 

 Bowl oh salad. 







 With the beef on the baps.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went grocery shopping today for a few things I needed for the weekend, and decided to start finalizing the acquisition of ingredients for the altered gumbo.

…only to find that the store I was in had the BRANDS of sausage I wanted, but not the actual KINDS.  So I bought one more andouille from yet another brand to try, and tasted it tonight.  It, too, would work.

So now, I have 3 pork sausage options for when I get the green light to cook the meal.


----------



## Zardnaar

Had a Turkish lam salad tonight for dinner. Around $8 usd lamb, rice, and various salads. 

 Fine dining at Turkish street food place.

 Beautiful lamb just melted in my mouth. I like how the Turks roast it vs our bleah lamb.


----------



## Zardnaar

Random village north of here (population 200) has awesome fish and chips. 

 Not my photo via a friend. Blue Cod.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Random village north of here (population 200) has awesome fish and chips.
> 
> Not my photo via a friend. Blue Cod.
> View attachment 143975



Mmmmm…haven’t had any fried cod in MONTHS!


----------



## Zardnaar

My city. 7:30 mark might have to try that place. 


 Not the smartest places to go middle of winter.


----------



## Zardnaar

Containment might fail here. Aucklands on 79.9% first dose vaccine, 80.1 Wellington (capital). and my cities 78.5%. 

 Doubles doses are lower but it at least indicates willing people.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m cooking a bit more than usual. Not only is my maternal aunt still hobbled a bit from post-surgical recovery of one arm, my paternal aunt’s fiancée (a damn good cook himself) just had a big surgery himself. So I’m supplying meals to 3 households- not daily, but often.

The big ask in that regard is filling in for the fiancées meals. His strength in the kitchen is his beans. Red, white..it doesn’t matter, he does them extremely well. And while I think my reds are better (of course), his are so good as makes no difference, and he makes a broader variety, AND he makes them frequently. Most of the time, everyone in the family has at least 1-2 containers of his beans in the freezer. But he’s been sick for a while, so everyone was out.

So I cooked up 2lbs of reds, but ALSO my first EVER batch of whites. So far, so good on the early reviews.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went out again. Still close to lockdown half expecting another one. 


 Beef rendang curry. Bok Choy and spring onions. 



 Not a big fan of Thai curries generally due to the coconut cream. This one was nice.

 And some chicken wings.



 Sticky date pudding.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

After attempting and failing (for a variety of reasons) to get our first taste of Puerto Rican food, today Mom & I finally got a taste of part of our heritage.





__





						** Adobo Puerto Rican Cafe **
					

Tipical Puerto Rican Food filled with soul and generations of flavor passed on thru our ancestors.



					www.adobopuertoricancafe.com
				




Because we were eating on the run, it was simple appetizers as a culinary introduction again.  In this case, it was beef empanadas, shrimp empanadas, fried sweet plantains, and we split a pastry.  

Last things first: the pastry resembled a simple glazed twist donut, but had at least as much in common with a cheese danish.  Not for dessert fans who want super-sweet stuff- this had a good balance.  The glaze was honey based, and the cheese filling was slightly sweet and slightly savory. 

The sweet plantains were also tasty, but unlike some we’ve had from other Caribbean/Central American/South American cuisines, these were not buttered and sugared before cooking.  No cinnamon, either.  Instead, they let the fruit speak for itself.  

Finally, the empanadas.  Gotta say, these were _excellent_.  The crust was more like I’m used to in American fruit hand pies, kinda buttery and flakey, as opposed to the ones we get at Colombian restaurants (usually a hard but tasty corn-based shell, akin to what you’d find on an American corny dog).  Whoever made those crusts knows how to bake, and the fillings were first rate, too.  The shrimp one had a tomato sauce, onions and other bits in there with the cocktail shrimp, and the ground beef ones were kind of like a really good meatloaf or pot roast.

(No pix, because it’s impossible to balance food in your lap and take good pix in a car.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Would give the non seafood ones a shot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HOWEVER…here’s pix of the aforementioned stuff I cooked for the fam recently.  Because I was cooking for 7 AND wanted leftovers, all of the cooking was big batches.

These are the red beans, just before I put them in the fridge for the evening.





Here’s the white beans, served with some lemon pepper wings Mom wanted from Wing Stop.





This is a really jazzed up version of taco soup.  In addition to the usual ground meat and Louisiana hot sausage, I added some leftover roast beef medallions &amp; gravy from the freezer, as well as the ribs from that roast I did just a few days before.  This is one of the last three servings from that meal, with one of the ribs serving as a divider in the bowl.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Would give the non seafood ones a shot.



They also made a chicken one we didn’t try.  Maybe next time!

But we’re also looking at the other stuff, too.  The alcapurrias look like torpedo-shaped versions of the Colombian empanadas we’re used to.  Their sandwiches look like they’re hot & pressed, like cubans often are.  

And I’m going to have to hit this place without Mom (because of Covid fears) so I can dine in and try the messier-looking dishes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They also made a chicken one we didn’t try.  Maybe next time!
> 
> But we’re also looking at the other stuff, too.  The alcapurrias look like torpedo-shaped versions of the Colombian empanadas we’re used to.  Their sandwiches look like they’re hot & pressed, like cubans often are.
> 
> And I’m going to have to hit this place without Mom (because of Covid fears) so I can dine in and try the messier-looking dishes.




 I'm not super familiar with all of the terminology but it sounded nice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can clarify.  Just guessing…

You’d like empanadas.  They’re a kind of fried or baked hand pie common all across South & Central America, and parts of the Caribbean.  Most of them are half circles about 4-6” long, and about 3” across.  They’re usually stuffed with savory fillings, but some can be sweet.








						Argentinian Beef Empanadas
					

For these baked empanadas, Gaby Melian says the addition of green olives and raisins in the filling is essential.




					www.bonappetit.com
				




Corn/Corny Dogs are hot dogs on a skewer, dipped in a batter, and fried.  








						Fletcher's reveals secret behind State Fair corny dog greatness
					

Hot Diggity




					dallas.culturemap.com
				




A Cuban sandwich is a hot sandwich typically made with ham, pulled pork, mustard, pickles, cheese and other goodies that has been pressed (flattened).  The sandwic at Adobo looked like close cousins, but made with meads other than pork.








						Cuban Sandwich Recipe - Tasting Table
					

In this classic Cuban sandwich, roast pork is layered with ham, Swiss cheese, pickles and yellow mustard before getting grilled to golden perfection.




					www.tastingtable.com


----------



## Zardnaar

They kind of look like fried dumplings here. I'm guessing different fillings.

 We can get similar sandwich to that Cuban one here. Not overly common though.


----------



## Zardnaar

There's a classic dish here called "meat with chips". Kinda similar to loaded fries but you go to a Turkish place and can order meat off the kebab and it's put in top of a pile of fries. 



 More of a tossed chicken salad iskander style on cut up it's with the chips on top of that. 

 And a variation


 It's Friday don't judge me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Friends gone hiking in the mountains. On his way home via a small town that does awesome pies. 



 Anything tempting Danny? I'm ordering Chicken and Chorizo, Beef and Blue cheese while the wife is ordering pumpkin, spinach and ricotta and the beef and smokey cheddar pies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Friends gone hiking in the mountains. On his way home via a small down that does awesome pies.
> 
> View attachment 144352
> 
> Anything tempting Danny? I'm ordering Chicken and Chorizo, Beef and Blue cheese while the wife is ordering pumpkin, spinach and ricotta and the beef and smokey cheddar pies.



I was out to a late night snack with a buddy who hasn’t been around in almost a month.  Sorry!

I’d have been sorely tempted by the beef & blue cheese (in fact, we shared an appetizer of bacon-wrapped flatiron skewers with a blue cheese dip), the brisket and pork belly as 1, 2 & 3.  Spinach would have been a close 4th or higher…if it didn’t have pumpkin.

I don’t dislike pumpkin, but I’m REALLY picky about it.  Mostly, I eat it in soups or dessert pies.


----------



## Zardnaar

Blueberry and almond tart. It's ok not great. 




 Would eat again but wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I understand.

Last night, I ordered the “apple pizza” for dessert.  Let’s just say I’ve had the same dish at other- worse- places and been much happier…


----------



## Zardnaar

Well there's a flaw in our pie plan. A few in the family ordered them. 

 The person who bought them didn't think to keep them separate. And they all look the same apparently. 

 Local bakery the pies look different. Some are round, square, gave cheese on top or sesame seeds etc.

 So we can do "you open it you eat it" or have a family meal and cook the lot sharing them around.

 You open it you eat it was a game played in a flat 1999. My old D&D players removed all the labels from the cans "you open it you eat it". Of course they included petfood in it as well. 

 Mate cooked up some catfood. Apparently it tasted better than Japanese wasabi peas. 

 If you refused to eat before they did it they agreed plan B was the rest of them got to force feed you.


----------



## niklinna

Zardnaar said:


> Not a big fan of Thai curries generally due to the coconut cream. This one was nice.



Have you tried a Thai "jungle" curry? It's done without coconut cream. It is very spicy!

I like curries of all kinds—Indian, Burmese, Thai, Japanese—the spicier the better. Panang and mussaman are my favorite Thai curries. Some places do jungle curry well, but many do not, so I stopped ordering that.


Dannyalcatraz said:


> You’d like empanadas. They’re a kind of fried or baked hand pie common all across South & Central America, and parts of the Caribbean. Most of them are half circles about 4-6” long, and about 3” across. They’re usually stuffed with savory fillings, but some can be sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentinian Beef Empanadas
> 
> 
> For these baked empanadas, Gaby Melian says the addition of green olives and raisins in the filling is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonappetit.com



I just had empanadas at a tango dance this evening. One eggplant/tomato and one kale/squash. We have two Argentine cafés in the east bay, that also offer a variety of alfajores (Argentine sandwich cookies). Empanadas are kind of like light, mini pasties. I almost never see pasties in the San Francisco area...I should try making my own. I'm cooking for one, though, so it isn't that practical.


----------



## Zardnaar

niklinna said:


> Have you tried a Thai "jungle" curry? It's done without coconut cream. It is very spicy!
> 
> I like curries of all kinds—Indian, Burmese, Thai, Japanese—the spicier the better. Panang and mussaman are my favorite Thai curries. Some places do jungle curry well, but many do not, so I stopped ordering that.
> 
> I just had empanadas at a tango dance this evening. One eggplant/tomato and one kale/squash. We have two Argentine cafés in the east bay, that also offer a variety of alfajores (Argentine sandwich cookies). Empanadas are kind of like light, mini pasties. I almost never see pasties in the San Francisco area...I should try making my own. I'm cooking for one, though, so it isn't that practical.




 Nope have tried that in particular but have had some similar curries. 

 I like good curries but they're very hit and miss here.


----------



## Zardnaar

My friend is super smart. Common sense of a gerbil. 



"All the same".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> My friend is super smart. Common sense of a gerbil.
> 
> View attachment 144382
> 
> "All the same".



Not getting what happened.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not getting what happened.




 He said they were unmarked and he couldn't tell which pie was which flavour.


----------



## niklinna

Zardnaar said:


> He said they were unmarked and he couldn't tell which pie was which flavour.



Maybe he was looking at the bottoms. Did you flip them over for the photo? ;-)


----------



## Zardnaar

niklinna said:


> Maybe he was looking at the bottoms. Did you flip them over for the photo? ;-)




 I'm guessing he had a quick look or was distracted. 
  My two are Chicken chorizo and beef and blue cheese. 

 Think I had beef brisket and smoked cheddar last time.


----------



## Zardnaar

That sandwich place I visted few months ago has Ben youtubed. 


3:50 mark.


----------



## trappedslider

so, i found a few recipes i'm going to try out this week:

Tater tot casserole 


Spoiler



2 pounds ground beef
1 16oz package of tater tots
1 (26.5 ounce) can condensed cream of bacon soup
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese



Pineapple Chicken Easy Pineapple Chicken
and
Slow Cooker Chicken Cordon Bleu Slow Cooker Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That Chinese garden‘s backstory reminded me of this Irish company that designs authentically styled Irish pubs in other countries (many in the USA).

And that sandwich shop?  Those _sounded_ delicious as they crunched into them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

trappedslider said:


> so, i found a few recipes i'm going to try out this week:
> 
> Tater tot casserole
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pounds ground beef
> 1 16oz package of tater tots
> 1 (26.5 ounce) can condensed cream of bacon soup
> 2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple Chicken Easy Pineapple Chicken
> and
> Slow Cooker Chicken Cordon Bleu Slow Cooker Chicken Cordon Bleu



Man!  I haven’t had cordon bleu in quite a while!


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made kebabs. Just mixing everything in a bowl now and stuff it in. Makes filling then a lot easier. 



 And an open steak sandwich at one of our favorite places. Instead of Gamenight we're doing dine out night as we can't play with Covid restrictions. 



Close up. 


 Mushrooms, caramelized onions, blue cheese etc. 

 In not a big fan of mushrooms and wife isn't a big fan of blue cheese but we enjoyed this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, I learned that rice cookers (and similar vessels like slow cookers and dutch ovens) can be used to transform pancake/waffle batter into big fluffy cakepucks!  (Not my picture.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today, I learned that rice cookers (and similar vessels like slow cookers and dutch ovens) can be used to transform pancake/waffle batter into big fluffy cakepucks!  (Not my picture.)
> View attachment 144595




 Almost looks like a giant spongecake.


----------



## Zardnaar

The raw ingredients for tonight. 



 The bread. 



The pies.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pies are huge. 


 Closeup chicken Chorizo.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to the bakery today and they had donuts. 



 These are what we think of as American donuts. IDK how accurate that is.



 More traditional raspberry bun. Coconut and raspberry icing (frosting?) with raspberry jam.


----------



## trappedslider

Zardnaar said:


> Went to the bakery today and they had donuts.
> 
> View attachment 144705
> 
> These are what we think of as American donuts. IDK how accurate that is.



mmmm 100% accurate.


----------



## Zardnaar

trappedslider said:


> mmmm 100% accurate.




  Hmmn donuts aren't such a big thing here so you have to know where to find them. 

 An NZ style donut is deep fried served hot with cinnamon Suger. Some gave jame in them as well or chocolate which is hot and gooey. 

 We've also got a food truck that does Spanish Churros which apart for mnthe shape are very similar. 

 Also you can get them from fish and chip shops.

 Or cream donut 


 Go to the right fish and chip shop you can come home with Chinese dish, Indonesian dish, fries, blue Cod and deep fried donuts. The logic eludes me and I live here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Went to the bakery today and they had donuts.
> 
> View attachment 144705
> 
> These are what we think of as American donuts. IDK how accurate that is.
> 
> View attachment 144706
> 
> More traditional raspberry bun. Coconut and raspberry icing (frosting?) with raspberry jam.



The first box looks “traditional”-ish in form, at least.  We get some pretty whacky looking ones around here, but when it comes to donuts, I’m a simple, simple man.  Glazed donuts, twists or holes are my go-tos.  Cherry or Apple jelly filled would be next.  Bear claws on occasion.  Powdered sometimes.  Chocolate Eclairs from certain places- preferably those with a New Orleanean sensibility.  (They put chocolate cream in theirs, there.)

The rest?  I experimented, and found I didnt care for many.  At one point, chocolate covered ones were a fave for a while, but they’re too messy, and my mild chocolate allergy keeps me from eating chocolate things unless they’re GREAT (to me).

A few weeks ago, I had a sprinkle donut for the first time in decades, and almost couldn’t finish it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Hmmn donuts aren't such a big thing here so you have to know where to find them.
> 
> An NZ style donut is deep fried served hot with cinnamon Suger. Some gave jame in them as well or chocolate which is hot and gooey.
> 
> We've also got a food truck that does Spanish Churros which apart for mnthe shape are very similar.
> 
> Also you can get them from fish and chip shops.
> 
> Or cream donut
> 
> 
> Go to the right fish and chip shop you can come home with Chinese dish, Indonesian dish, fries, blue Cod and deep fried donuts. The logic eludes me and I live here.



There’s a concept that’s been around a while in the USA based on the shopping mall food court- a _standalone _food court.  We first encountered one in Denver in the 1970s, and recently found another here in Dallas.  Alas, the one here failed (pre-pandemic) before we could try them out.

The one in Denver was _BRILLIANT!_

We’d frequently go there when the family failed to reach a consensus on dinner.  Each person got a ticket, and got what they wanted from where they wanted, and the both woild write it down on your ticket.  You paid when you left.

It was awesome.


----------



## prabe

Celebrated a big-round-number birthday by cooking my own dinner (and my wife's), trying something different with good ingredients.

The Brussels sprouts are oven-roasted (convection ovens are _the bomb_ for this) with a sprinkling of Gorgonzola and balsamic vinegar.

The ribeye steaks were pan-cooked and served with a coffee-and-blue cheese pan sauce. What was an experiment worked out _really_ well, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds good, looks good!


----------



## Zardnaar

Traditional. 



 Flat white and cheese scone with butter. 



 Not traditional apple and oats ice cream in a cinnamon waffle cone. Kind of like an apple crumble ice cream it was delicious.

 Shame no real variety in this week's cooking efforts. Can't be bothered tonight as been nibbling all day for a birthday or 3.


----------



## Aeson

I'd like to be able to take foodie pictures. My attempts look as messy as my kitchen does right now. 

I tried making fried potatoes. I coated them in corn starch but the oil washed the corn starch off. They still turned out ok but were not the crispy crunchy potatoes I hoped for. I tried something else out that turned out a little better. 
I opened a can of salmon coated chunks in corn starch and fried them. That had the crispy crunch I sought.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve never made French fries from scratch.  At home, I use the store bought ones you bake in the oven.

However, there’s a technique from roasting DICED potatoes that resulting crispy exteriors that *might* help.  The result is cubed potatoes with a crunchy exterior and soft interior.  

Soooo, cutting and pasting from the recipe:


> Bring 10 cups water to boil in Dutch oven over high heat. Add potatoes, 1/3 cup salt, and baking soda. Return to boil and cook for 1 minute. Drain potatoes. Return potatoes to pot and place over low heat. Cook, shaking pot occasionally, until surface moisture has evaporated, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat.



In my recipe, they then go into a hot oven.  In your case, at this point you’d fry them.

The science of this is that the quick boil in salted water with baking soda roughens the surfaces of the cubed potatoes at a microscopic level.  That results in a bigger surface area for the heat source to act upon and crisp up.


----------



## Aeson

Normally I'd use my mom's way. Slice the potatoes like chips (or crisps for the overseas audience) fry in a pan with a small amount of oil. I wanted to try a deep fry this time. I boiled then diced the potatoes. I dredged in the corn starch then fried. 

Most of the time I buy the store bought fries and bake also. I really shouldn't fry anything but sometimes I go for a treat.


----------



## Zardnaar

Way I do fries from scratch is coat them in oil and seasoning then bake or air fry. 

 Haven't done it for a while. Air fryer and one of our favorite brands can make pretty good fries.


----------



## Aeson

One of these days I have to get an air fryer. I keep hearing about them. Always rave reviews. What's ouk?


----------



## Zardnaar

Aeson said:


> One of these days I have to get an air fryer. I keep hearing about them. Always rave reviews. What's ouk?




 It's a typo for oil.


----------



## Aeson

I suspected that,  but also was hoping it was some ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I finally made the Pork, Shrimp & Chicken gumbo.  Tomorrow, I’ll be delivering it to my Mom’s physical therapy team for lunch.

Process shots:


Spoiler







































































The finished product

This was a slight departure for me, culinarily.  I usually use a smoked beef sausage and an all beef hot sausage from an old family recipe in my gumbo, but this batch was being made as a gift for someone who cannot eat beef.  So I had to use commercial pork products to flesh out my gumbo.

Because of availability issues, I had to use a mix of 3 different andouille sausages. The hocks brought the smoky flavor.

I also usually put crab in my gumbos, but this batch is intended for a place of business.  Might be too messy for people to want to deal with.

It came out very good.  It smells different enough to notice, but the flavor was surprisingly similar to my usual gumbo.    If I had to articulate the difference, I’d have to say its flavor was lighter.


----------



## Zardnaar

Be Gamenight now dine out night no D&D. Covid seems to be spreading up north so figure we'll be in lockdown soon. 

Make hay while sun shines. 



  Porterhouse steak, egg, chips with peppcorn sauce. Bloody good meal. 


 Starter can't recall the name but think it's pan fried, cheese, bacon and stuff with bbq sauce. Was damn good. Washed down with a couple of Mango and apricot IPAs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For a late night snack tonight, I had a PB&J sandwich.  But the ”J” in this case was a lavender peach preserve I picked up at the Farmers’ Market.  I’ve bought other stuff from this vendor before, and amost all of it has been very good to excellent.  (Her pickles have been the line exception.)

So expectations were high…and met!  The lavender gives the normally sweet peach preserves a floral/herbal note, toning it down while simultaneously elevating it.

I’m gong to try it on crackers with brie, soon.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For a late night snack tonight, I had a PB&J sandwich.  But the ”J” in this case was a lavender peach preserve I picked up at the Farmers’ Market.  I’ve bought other stuff from this vendor before, and amost all of it has been very good to excellent.  (Her pickles have been the line exception.)
> 
> So expectations were high…and met!  The lavender gives the normally sweet peach preserves a floral/herbal note, toning it down while simultaneously elevating it.
> 
> I’m gong to try it on crackers with brie, soon.




 Different but would try.


----------



## Zardnaar

Haven't been to one in months but fish and chip shop. This one does Malaysia meals as well. 

 NZ Donut aka jam wrap 



 Deep fried, Suger coating filed with raspberry jam. 



 Malaysia dish menu just said beef black pepper. Was really good for F&C shop type meal.


----------



## Zardnaar

Out in the wop wops. Someone built a "castle", restaurant and gardens.





 Menus not that exciting. There's some daily specials mostly fish related but there's beef pie. 

 Crumbed Gunard for the fish and chips.

 Small world went to school with the head chef


----------



## Zardnaar

Waiting for Covid to land. In the mean time. 

  Father in laws beef pie. Served in mashed potatoes and some sort of jus. 



 Burger. Basically a plain double beef burger with beetroot jam. 



 Fantastic chips. We all ordered the daily specials. Overall great food.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night's "Gamenight". 



 Foreground cheeseburger with egg, background Karaage Chicken w/cheese washed down with a mango and Apricot IPA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been eating a cheese called Merlot Bellavitano for years now.  It’s a frequent component of my charcuterie boards.  But I recently started trying it on sandwiches.  Based on those successes, I’m thinking the next step with it will be a full-on cheeseburger of some kind.






						Sartori Reserve Merlot Bellavitano - Cheese.com
					

Merlot BellaVitano is a unique Cheddar-Parmesan inspired Italian farmstead cow's cheese immersed in fine Merlot wine to give it extra tang and a delicious merlot flavour. The liquor marination adds hints of berry and plum to the nutty, fruity flavours of the rich, creamy BellaVitano. A...




					cheese.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Sounds so good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Something you won't get in USA. Savory cheese scone and flat white. 



 Scone was great Coffee was nice enough and strong even by our standards.


----------



## Zaukrie

Made some cheese/apple hand pies yesterday. No idea how to get enough stuffing in them and close them up. I am NOT winning the Great British Baking Show.....


----------



## Zardnaar

Zaukrie said:


> Made some cheese/apple hand pies yesterday. No idea how to get enough stuffing in them and close them up. I am NOT winning the Great British Baking Show.....




 What type of pie tins do you have? I can tell you how to seal them.


----------



## Zaukrie

Zardnaar said:


> What type of pie tins do you have? I can tell you how to seal them.



No tin. Folded over like empanadas.....I got ideas from the internet. Thanks


----------



## Zardnaar

Zaukrie said:


> No tin. Folded over like empanadas.....I got ideas from the internet. Thanks




 So it's like a meat Pastie?



			https://shop.countdown.co.nz/recipes/lunch/2757/kiwi-style-pasties


----------



## Cadence

Slicing a bagel and spreading cream cheese is hardly cooking.  But the local bagel place finally has it's seasonal pumpkin cream cheese...


----------



## Zardnaar

Bad week for cooking. Nothing original and well yeah. Went to bakery for loaf of bread. Donuts not such a thing here various types of cream cakes are with whipped cream. Real stuff not the bleah stuff out of a can. 



 Cream brioche, cream bun, raspberry "donut" , bottom right iced creamed Boston bun. 

 And some of our biscuits aka cookies. They're generally harder than US ones. 



  My favorites are the Belgium biscuits. Two cinnamon biscuits with raspberry jam and vanilla icing with raspberry jelly crystals sprinkled on top.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Monday was birthday #54 for me, and we celebrated it tonight with about 13 friends & family, some of whom we hadn’t seen in months.

One of my cousins married a nice dude from Berlin a few years ago, and he graciously supplied schnitzel and spaetzle to the meal.  I made mushroom gravy to complement his offerings, as well as a corn macque choux, a garlic coleslaw, a charcuterie board, and a potato salad.  We also picked up some nice breads from a german bakery and hand pies from a creole restaurant, as well as some Wingstop lemon pepper wings & thighs for those who would balk at the schnitzel.

Better yet, attendees brought fruits, veggies and other tasty goodness to turn tonight into a potluck dinner of sorts.

(I do have some pix, but haven’t edited them for posting just yet.)

Leftovers were plentiful, and we actually had trouble getting stuff into the fridge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As I semi-promised…
My 54th Birthday dinner party dish pix:

(Yes, I know many things are still under cling film, but I had just put the food out when the doorbell rang and my hungry guests arrived!)

Pictured:





Crab & cream cheese spread





Genoa Salami & Prosciutto 





Mini Pickles, Castlevetrano olives, Cambozolla cheese, Cotswold cheese, and garlic herbed D’Affinois





Celery & carrot sticks





Mixed nuts with dates & dried pineapple





Fig preserves, cherry jam, and peach & lavender preserves





Red & white grapes 





German pretzels (Breadhaus)





Sliced Mediterranean bread (BreadHaus)





Potato salad





Garlic cole slaw





Mushroom gravy





Corn macque choux





Broccoli rice casserole 





Veal schnitzel 


Not pictured:

Assorted crackers 
Spätzle
Lemon pepper wings & thighs (Wing Stop)
Fruit bowl of berries & artisanal grapes
Fried pies (cherry & lemon) (Ms Mary’s Southern Kitchen)
Bourbon pecan pie (Breadhaus)
Lemon cake (Breadhaus)
Coconut cream pie (Diner of Dallas)
French silk pie (Diner of Dallas)


----------



## Zardnaar

On my way over. Just need to catch a convenient 20 hour flight.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As I semi-promised…
> My 54th Birthday dinner party dish pix:
> 
> (Yes, I know many things are still under cling film, but I had just put the food out when the doorbell rang and my hungry guests arrived!)
> 
> Pictured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab & cream cheese spread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Salami & Prosciutto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pickles, Castlevetrano olives, Cambozolla cheese, Cotswold cheese, and garlic herbed D’Affinois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celery & carrot sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed nuts with dates & dried pineapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig preserves, cherry jam, and peach & lavender preserves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red & white grapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German pretzels (Breadhaus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced Mediterranean bread (BreadHaus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garlic cole slaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom gravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn macque choux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli rice casserole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veal schnitzel
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> 
> Assorted crackers
> Spätzle
> Lemon pepper wings & thighs (Wing Stop)
> Fruit bowl of berries & artisanal grapes
> Fried pies (cherry & lemon) (Ms Mary’s Southern Kitchen)
> Bourbon pecan pie (Breadhaus)
> Lemon cake (Breadhaus)
> Coconut cream pie (Diner of Dallas)
> French silk pie (Diner of Dallas)



(Belated) Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thanks!


----------



## Zardnaar

Tried this Chinese place that is authentic apparently vs US Chinese. 

 The starter. Wontons. 



 Tofu


 Wife ordered this tofu dish. Never had tofu before so I ate one. 

And I ordered some sort of spicy chicken dish. 


Kong Po iirc was delicious. Big flavour explosion. 

Best Chinese I've ever had.


----------



## Zardnaar

"Gamenight" this week is a bit more upmarket. 









						Menus
					

MENUS Our menu combines beautiful New Zealand produce, with classic flavours from around the world. Whether you are choosing from our lunch, dinner, tapas or function menu, you will enjoy food that is fresh and full of flavour. If you are just after coffee or dessert, Luna is a great choice too...



					www.lunaroslyn.co.nz
				




 Do not think I can do D&D for the rest of the year with Covid alert levels and the replacement system won't be hammered out until December. 

 Amazing desserts here and the mains are good just limited selection for what I normally go for.

 Open for suggestions going in 45 hours or so with in laws. 

 Good beer as well.









						Emersons
					

Emerson’s have been crafting beer in Dunedin since long before craft beer was a thing.




					emersons.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

Not overly exciting. Dinner. 



 Couple of small chicken wraps.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did some pork chops baked on slivered onions:





I served these with a jazzed-up commercial stuffing mix* and a faux caprese salad.  (I subbed akawi for mozzarella.)





* I sautéed fresh celery, red onion, green onion, garlic and white button mushrooms to add flavor and texture to it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> "Gamenight" this week is a bit more upmarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menus
> 
> 
> MENUS Our menu combines beautiful New Zealand produce, with classic flavours from around the world. Whether you are choosing from our lunch, dinner, tapas or function menu, you will enjoy food that is fresh and full of flavour. If you are just after coffee or dessert, Luna is a great choice too...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lunaroslyn.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not think I can do D&D for the rest of the year with Covid alert levels and the replacement system won't be hammered out until December.
> 
> Amazing desserts here and the mains are good just limited selection for what I normally go for.
> 
> Open for suggestions going in 45 hours or so with in laws.
> 
> Good beer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emersons
> 
> 
> Emerson’s have been crafting beer in Dunedin since long before craft beer was a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emersons.co.nz



If you’re going for dinner, you have to at least ASK about that “butcher block” option.  Besides that (and nixing seafood), the duck is tempting, as is that pork burger.

I’d also want to know more about their risotto.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you’re going for dinner, you have to at least ASK about that “butcher block” option.  Besides that (and nixing seafood), the duck is tempting, as is that pork burger.
> 
> I’d also want to know more about their risotto.




 Well I already know what the boss will order. This place does her favorite main and dessert and so far is the best place we've found at both.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ordered pulled pork burger. 

 Risotto was mushroom and Chorizo, butchers block beef cheeks, mashed spud and seasonal vegetables (carrot and parsnip). 

 Random photo of the view. 




 Nice spring evening.


----------



## Zardnaar

Close up



 Pulled Pork burger. So so juicy had sauce all over my face. Was bloody good and I'm not the world's biggest pork fan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

All of that sounds appealing to me.  Sounds like you almost couldn’t go wrong.  I like that in a restaurant.

Judging from the picture, I bet if I had been there and DIDN’T order the pulled pork, I’d have been JEALOUS.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> All of that sounds appealing to me.  Sounds like you almost couldn’t go wrong.  I like that in a restaurant.
> 
> Judging from the picture, I bet if I had been there and DIDN’T order the pulled pork, I’d have been JEALOUS.




 Father in law ordered it as well. Didn't like the potato and vegetables offered with the Butcher's meal. 



 Apple and berry crumble w/whipped cream and vanilla ice cream.

  All the desserts came with a flower. 

 Mother in law ordered that plum ice cream and chocolate thing I posted months ago. Probably their best dessert. 

 You're right can't really go wrong with this place. Our usual place just has more variety on the menu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Haven’t hit the grocery store for a bit, so I’m out of milk, cold cuts and a lot of the stuff I usually reach for in the morning.  So I’ve been FORCED to search the kitchen for other things to eat.

One such example was this: a sliced apple, buttered, toasted petit pain, unsalted mixed nuts, and some truffle gouda cheese.)

(Today was similar, with grapes & San Marzano tomatoes, buttered, toasted sourdough, 2 boiled eggs, and blue Castello cheese.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken and salad on pita with smokey Canadian maple sauce. 



 It's was nice but a bit sweet and sticky for my tastes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Toasted, buttered pita, topped with shredded Cotswold cheese, prosciutto, and fried egg with side of apple wedges.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner…was breakfast!


----------



## Zardnaar

That's my trick. Except I'll eat cereal for dinner.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner last "Gamenight". 

 Cheese and bacon burger w/egg. 



 Chicken wings.


----------



## Zardnaar

"Gamenight". 



 Double beef burger with caramelized onion and stuff. Was quite good. 

 Desserts. 


 Apple and passion fruit crumble with boysenberry ice cream. Best crumble I've found that's not home made. 

 

 Wife's sticky date toffee pudding. 

 

 It was delicious. Toffee pudding is English local variant adds dates. This one had large chunks of dates and was so so soft.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a big fan of passion fruit, but that date toffee pudding looks dangerously good!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a big fan of passion fruit, but that date toffee pudding looks dangerously good!




It was. I like that pudding but don't order it (I get to raid hers and vice versa). 

 Might order that next time. It's actually our breakfast place we thought we would try for dinner. 



			https://morningtontaphouse.co.nz/assets/menus/00011.jpg
		


 Not a massive variety but would try all of that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Five naked Christmas Pavlova's. 



 Gonna give one to the neighbors. Don't need 4 though.


----------



## Mercurius

I re-watched _Chef, _a fun feel-good movie, and couldn't resist making Cubanos. But I wanted to do it right, so I made a Mojos Pork Roast and Cuban bread from scratch. It isn't my absolute favorite sandwich--not a huge fan of pig meat (probably a remnant of my vegan days)--but it was really good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mercurius said:


> I re-watched _Chef, _a fun feel-good movie, and couldn't resist making Cubanos. But I wanted to do it right, so I made a Mojos Pork Roast and Cuban bread from scratch. It isn't my absolute favorite sandwich--not a huge fan of pig meat (probably a remnant of my vegan days)--but it was really good.



At first, I thought you were talking about the UL sitcom _Chef! _with Lenny Henry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With Thanksgiving approaching, I’m on Turkey detail.

Not only am I going to be bringing one to my paternal aunt’s house on the day of, TOMORROW, I’m cooking and deboning 3 others to put the meat in the freezer and make a batch of stock.

Besides that?  I’m also making a couple batches of traditional creole oyster dressing and some mirliton (chayote) squash.


----------



## Zardnaar

Turkey is off to me. Different culture and just not a big fan of the taste.


----------



## BookTenTiger

I am trying out different pie recipes for Thanksgiving. I'm not a fan of traditional Pumpkin Pie, and I usually make Sweet Potato Pie.

Here's Pumpkin Cheesecake Pie, and Pumpkin Indian Spice Pudding Pie. The Cheesecake Pie is the clear winner.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Also a Walnut Date Pie I made before that, very sweet and chewy and yummy!


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast at our favorite. Group has the TV on watching All Blacks vs France.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I got off to a late start on my multi-Turkey cooking projects, so I’m still in process.  The birds themselves have been cooked, deboned, and their meat is in the fridge.  Tomorrow, I’ll be packing it up for freezing.

But the 3 carcasses are still in my big stock pot, bubbling away.  In 30-60 minutes, I’ll start removing the solids and start reducing the liquid over a higher temp.


----------



## Zardnaar

I don't get it shrugs.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Y'all basically skip right to the turkey leftover thing, it looks like?

It's just the two of us, and neither of us particularly like white meat, so whole turkey doesn't really appeal much. Also, we have a tradition of doing non-standard dishes for feast days--this year is beef carbonnade.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorta!  

Right now, it might just be me & my parents for Christmas.  If so, at least one dish is already prepared.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mates 45th birthday. 



 Steak egg and chips with a off sceeen side salad. 



 Cookie in very hot skillet with dollop of vanilla ice cream. 

 Overdid the beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cooked a basic caaesar salad last night using whatever I could find. Ran out of cheese, tomato, bread, various frozens etc. Added some spiced rice on the side. 

 Wife invited me out for coffee. 



 Usual place two mochas, cheese roll, sausage roll with relish, and passion fruit and white chocolate cheesecake. 

  This was after a trip to the bakery. They have American donuts there but they can compete with the glorious raspberry cream bun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I decided to make myself some faux Eggs Benedict for breakfast, using leftovers from the week’s cooking.

The base is toasted, buttered white bread because my ciabatta rolls and French batards had both gotten a little…fuzzy.  The next layer is a slice of smoked Gouda.  Then comes a layer of diced ham and an over easy egg seasoned with garlic pepper.  The whole pile is topped with a modified chicken gravy I made for thanksgiving.

While it obviously didn’t taste the same as a classic Benedict, the flavors still married well and the overall decadence of it was similar.   Would definitely do again!


----------



## Zardnaar

Went out for "coffee" instead of full on breakfast. So had a breakfast bagel instead which was toasted with egg, bacin, hash brown and relish plus other bits and pieces. 

 Think we're gonna try something similar bon the bbq for Christmas breakfast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like coffee…sort of.  My liberal additions of sugar and dairy would probably offend the purists like ordering a well done prime rib with catsup would steak snobs.

Because of my preferences, I usually have coffee AS dessert, and not very often.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like coffee…sort of.  My liberal additions of sugar and dairy would probably offend the purists like ordering a well done prime rib with catsup would steak snobs.
> 
> Because of my preferences, I usually have coffee AS dessert, and not very often.



I find that a little sugar and a little milk help me to taste the coffee itself, by providing background, body, and balance. And I'm serious enough about coffee to blend my own (beans from a local roaster).

Drink your coffee as you like, is my message here, in the full knowledge you weren't looking for permission to do so.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like coffee…sort of.  My liberal additions of sugar and dairy would probably offend the purists like ordering a well done prime rib with catsup would steak snobs.
> 
> Because of my preferences, I usually have coffee AS dessert, and not very often.




 Going out for coffee is new for us. Our favorite breakfast place has the best coffee we've found, it's very close and ample parking.

 At home just the dark freeze dried instant coffee. No Suger or very rarely have it. I added 1 to the flat white today.


----------



## Herschel

Small crowd this year, only seven, so I kept it simple. 
Cheeses: 
Smoked blue, Aged Comte, Triple cream brie (with sour cherry preserves and fruit & nut crackers), truffle brie, truffle gouda, aged gouda, Hook's 7-Year cheddar, Lemon baked ricotta (served with thin ginger cookies rather than crackers). 

Main course:
1. Turkey - Brined and roasted in the smoker (saves oven space) with a very light smoke (just a few orange wood chips at the beginning)
2. Garlic Mashed potatoes - My son's request. Skin-on, butter, heavy cream, garlic and Penzey's Brady Street Seasoning. 
3. Roasted root veggies - Multi-colored carrots, parsnips and rutabagas with a little salt, butter and honey.
4. Roasted green beans with mushrooms - Added bacon and bleu cheese at the end.
5. Cranberries - A little almond, orange and lemon extract for added flavor, I also under-mix the sugar some so it's not too sweet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That sounds like a fine menu.

Had I been invited, I might have been spotted in the corner, hogging the blue while making gollum-esque snarls at people coming after “my precious.”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I find that a little sugar and a little milk help me to taste the coffee itself, by providing background, body, and balance. And I'm serious enough about coffee to blend my own (beans from a local roaster).
> 
> Drink your coffee as you like, is my message here, in the full knowledge you weren't looking for permission to do so.



My dad is a real coffee head, and has killed multiple bean grinders over the past 2 decades.  But he’s not judgy.  Drink it how you want it is his style, too.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That sounds like a fine menu.
> 
> Had I been invited, I might have been spotted in the corner, hogging the blue while making gollum-esque snarls at people coming after “my precious.”




 Last time I had blue it was on an open steak sandwhiche. 

 I don't mind it occasionally but bit strong for me.  Various types of cheddar, mozzarella and Camembert and brie are kinda the go to here. 

 If you look hard enough I know you can find others but I'm still not sure what a lot of cheese types are. Camembert is good with crackers and wine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have always loved blue cheeses, but i can say that some are definitely stronger than others.  

Two of my favorites are actually in the middle of the pack.  Blue Castello and Cambozolla are both soft blues, in some ways similar to brie.  I discovered them after attending a holiday brunch where a soft blue was on the cheese table, and kept going back for more with every trip.  I almost skipped dessert.  

Since there were no markings, I hadn’t a clue as to what cheese it actually was, but after a year of searching local cheese departments in groceries, liquor stores, delis and the like, I decided those two were the most likely candidates.  I always have one or both in my fridge.

I like them cold, but warming slightly develops their true glory.  I frequently use those on ham sandwiches or burgers.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gamenight a day early. Might be able to game again next week with the rules changing. 

 So tried a random place after wandering around looking for somewhere new. 

  Wife saw sticky date pudding in the menu and that was the end of that. 





 They had beef Wellington on the menu and I've been wanting to try it for years. Came with a red wine jus and cooked vegetables. The veggies reminded me of a 1980's meal I've spent the best part of 25 years avoiding.  Never had it before but was really nice. Still can't eat broccoli or cauliflower except chopped up in a salad or when. 

 Wife ordered cauliflower soup as a mains. 



 Soup was a dud apparently. 

 Had smaller meals to leave room for dessert. 



 Sticky date

 And I found something comparatively rare. Apple Pie. 





 I liked my decisions except the cooked vegetables which I kinda hate ate. Pie was great but very limited comparisons as apple pie is rare here or frozen out of the supermarket freezer. 

 Wife lucked out though but she just ordered the same thing over and over on a quest to find the best sticky date/cauliflower soup/Caesar salad/eggs Benedict. 

 Oh well her bad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re spoiled for apples over here, of course.  Every grocery I go to has at least 5 varieties.

My cousin brought a duck to the thanksgiving meal, and stuffed it with a single apple.  Very nice: the sweetness + mild tang made for a nice contrast with the bird.  I might have to try something similar in the future.


----------



## the Jester

I made pakoras last night- they're super easy and delicious. Chop the veggies of your choice into wee bits (I used cilantro, leeks, celery, and potatoes last night), mix up, make a batter of water and besan, batter veggies and deep fry in little balls. Then dip them in some kind of chutney and hey presto, dinner!

To be fair, I added salt, paprika, and curry powder to my besan (which is flour made from chickpeas, FYI).


----------



## Umbran

Where cooking and gaming meet...


----------



## Zardnaar

the Jester said:


> I made pakoras last night- they're super easy and delicious. Chop the veggies of your choice into wee bits (I used cilantro, leeks, celery, and potatoes last night), mix up, make a batter of water and besan, batter veggies and deep fry in little balls. Then dip them in some kind of chutney and hey presto, dinner!
> 
> To be fair, I added salt, paprika, and curry powder to my besan (which is flour made from chickpeas, FYI).




 There's an Indian place in my suburb and they make the best pakoras in town I've found. 

 Sister in law is an Indian snob and even she admits that and she's tried everywhere. 

 They have this mint yogurt sauce and a this indian ketchup. 

 They're to die for.


----------



## Herschel

Zardnaar said:


> Last time I had blue it was on an open steak sandwhiche.
> 
> I don't mind it occasionally but bit strong for me.  Various types of cheddar, mozzarella and Camembert and brie are kinda the go to here.
> 
> If you look hard enough I know you can find others but I'm still not sure what a lot of cheese types are. Camembert is good with crackers and wine.




Yeah, there are many blues. Some of the buttermilk blues are creamy and mild while you can also get up to varieties with some serious stank going on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s a (Canadian-based?) chain called Boston’s that has an appetizer of bacon-wrapped flatiron steak morsels on skewers served with a creamy blue cheese dipping sauce. My understanding of the sauce is that it’s a mix of heavy cream, melted butter, and a soft, mild-Ish blue cheese, blended together.  Looks kinda like Ranch.

My best friend and my Mom are both more or less anti-blue cheese.  And if I go to Bostons with either of them, I have to get a separate ramekin of it for myself because it’s THAT good.  If I order the mushroom pizza- sorry, FLATBREAD- I’ll try to retain some for drizzling it on that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Had a sourdough ham and smoke ked cheese pizza. 

 Buried in mushrooms and all I could smell. Not a massive mushroom fan at least in those quantities.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like all of those ingredients, but the mushrooms seem to be the odd man out, there.  Green onions or whole garlic cloves would probably have been a better option.  Garlic cloves have a nice sweetness to them when they’ve taken a trip through the oven.


----------



## Zardnaar

No idea. 

 Diner the other night. Open steak sandwich with croutons and stuff. Homemade bread 50/50 white and wholemeal flour.


----------



## Zardnaar

Weather be like. 



 Those awesome pakoras I mentioned. With tamarind sauce. 


 Half of the Tikka masala and cheesy garlic naan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just made a shrimp spread yesterday, and before I could eat any, my maternal aunt called me.  She’s recuperating from cataract surgery, and asked me to pick up some Chinese food for her.  

So I ran over to Wu’s to get her stuff, and noticed the long-vacant restaurant suite two doors down was now home to Peacock, an Indian place I’d never been to down the road a ways.  Apparently, they’d just moved up the street into this bigger location about a week prior.

So while I was waiting for my aunt’s order to be ready, I ran down to Peacock to scope out their menu and at least get some garlic naan.  

(The menu looked good!)

After getting my aunt her order, I sat down with the naan and spread and damn near killed myself eating them together.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just made a shrimp spread yesterday, and before I could eat any, my maternal aunt called me.  She’s recuperating from cataract surgery, and asked me to pick up some Chinese food for her.
> 
> So I ran over to Wu’s to get her stuff, and noticed the long-vacant restaurant suite two doors down was now home to Peacock, an Indian place I’d never been to down the road a ways.  Apparently, they’d just moved up the street into this bigger location about a week prior.
> 
> So while I was waiting for my aunt’s order to be ready, I ran down to Peacock to scope out their menu and at least get some garlic naan.
> 
> (The menu looked good!)
> 
> After getting my aunt her order, I sat down with the naan and spread and damn near killed myself eating them together.




 Garlic naan is the bomb. Garlic cheesy naan it's right between the eyes.

 Rained so hard after 20 minutes we had surface flooding.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pot luck. 



 Feta spinach tarts. 



 Some sort of pasta dish. 




Caesar salad. 



Mince pie

 Bacon and egg pie.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pot luck pt 2.


 Chicken bacon poppers with habenero sauce.



 Supreme flavor pizza. 

 Lockdown stray cat rehomed being a mooch. He has handled 3 kids and a crowd well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Went and got some sides at an Afghani kebab take-out place attached to a 7-11.  It’s in a tiny suite, but they put out really good food.  We have some grilled chicken breasts our neighbors gave us, and needed something to pair with them.

On a whim inspired by the rest of my order- eggplant, spinach, rice, and pita- I asked if they had tabouli.  (They don’t have their entire menu posted.  Not even online.)  It was noisy, so she didn’t hear me clearly, so I repeated myself.  She said what I_ thought_ was “Tabouli rice?”  I said yeah, sure.

Well , when I got my gags home, it WASN’T tabouli.  Instead, I got something that looked like a mix of carrot & raisin salad…but with almonds, rice and other stuff.  After I noticed neither tabouli or whatever was in front of me was on their online menu, I did some internet sleuthing and found this:





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




So, apparently, it was *Qabili* rice, but with no meat.  And may I say, it was quite tasty!  The raisins and carrots brought sweet notes, but the other other seasonings brought a nice savory flavor.  

Would definitely order again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went and got some sides at an Afghani kebab take-out place attached to a 7-11.  It’s in a tiny suite, but they put out really good food.  We have some grilled chicken breasts our neighbors gave us, and needed something to pair with them.
> 
> On a whim inspired by the rest of my order- eggplant, spinach, rice, and pita- I asked if they had tabouli.  (They don’t have their entire menu posted.  Not even online.)  It was noisy, so she didn’t hear me clearly, so I repeated myself.  She said what I_ thought_ was “Tabouli rice?”  I said yeah, sure.
> 
> Well , when I got my gags home, it WASN’T tabouli.  Instead, I got something that looked like a mix of carrot & raisin salad…but with almonds, rice and other stuff.  After I noticed neither tabouli or whatever was in front of me was on their online menu, I did some internet sleuthing and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, apparently, it was *Qabili* rice, but with no meat.  And may I say, it was quite tasty!  The raisins and carrots brought sweet notes, but the other other seasonings brought a nice savory flavor.
> 
> Would definitely order again.




 First time? 

 Had a few Afghani dishes they're very good. Big fan of middle eastern food, Lebanese and Syrian in particular. 


New Syrian food truck I need to try locally. Next time I'm in Christchurch gonna beeline for that Afghani place again. 

 Persians also great.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> First time?
> 
> Had a few Afghani dishes they're very good. Big fan of middle eastern food, Lebanese and Syrian in particular.
> 
> 
> New Syrian food truck I need to try locally. Next time I'm in Christchurch gonna beeline for that Afghani place again.
> 
> Persians also great.



I’ve been to this place at least a dozen times, but never asked for tabouli before.  So this was a revelation.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve been to this place at least a dozen times, but never asked for tabouli before.  So this was a revelation.




 Tabouli and tahine were some of the first Arabic/Turkish food I tried in 1996. 

 $5 ($3.50 usd) got a burger, pie and Lebanese pizza with $0.50 left over ($2 burger, $1 pie, $1.50 pizza).


----------



## Zardnaar

Beef and falafel iskander.



 Normally don't do beef or pork with my kebab inspired meals. Turkish places here offer lamb, chicken or falafel as a general rule.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Tabouli and tahine were some of the first Arabic/Turkish food I tried in 1996.
> 
> $5 ($3.50 usd) got a burger, pie and Lebanese pizza with $0.50 left over ($2 burger, $1 pie, $1.50 pizza).



Sorry, wasn’t clear: I’ve been eating tabouli for DECADES.  Love the stuff!  But I’d never asked for it at this Afghani kebab shop.  I had no idea if they even had any.

Even if it weren’t part of their own cuisine, a lot of the Mediterranean/Arabic places in the D/FW Metroplex are really fusion restaurants*, so they might have had it anyway.  A lot of the “Geek” places are run by Lebanese families.  There’s a lot of crossover from the “Persians” and Ethiopians into Italian cuisine, as well as a bunch  of Romanian pizzerias.



* TBF fusion joints of all kinds are all over the Metroplex.  Mexican, Chinese and Indian are some of the biggest core crossover cuisines here, with creole on the rise.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sorry, wasn’t clear: I’ve been eating tabouli for DECADES.  Love the stuff!  But I’d never asked for it at this Afghani kebab shop.  I had no idea if they even had any.
> 
> Even if it weren’t part of their own cuisine, a lot of the Mediterranean/Arabic places in the D/FW Metroplex are really fusion restaurants*, so they might have had it anyway.  A lot of the “Geek” places are run by Lebanese families.  There’s a lot of crossover from the “Persians” and Ethiopians into Italian cuisine, as well as a bunch  of Romanian pizzerias.
> 
> 
> 
> * TBF fusion joints of all kinds are all over the Metroplex.  Mexican, Chinese and Indian are some of the biggest core crossover cuisines here, with creole on the rise.




 Similar here with Arabic/Turkish/Afghani. 

 That Indo-Nepalese place brdt for curry got the idea from your one. 

 "Gamenight" tonight. 









						The Craic | Menu
					

The Craic in Dunedin offers both a fantastic selection of international and NZ beers, wines, spirits and whiskeys as well as an extensive menu for brunch, lunch, and dinner. Our A Graded Kitchen produces menus that focus on using the best local produce with an emphasis towards seafood and game...




					www.thecraic.co.nz
				




 Irish Pub. Looks like they have Emerson's on tap (local beer pretty damn good).

 Dint think I'm brave enough to try the hare. Haven't tried rabbit since I was a kid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I may or may not have had rabbit as a kid.  Creole cuisine, y’know?  But the last time I tried to have some as an adult, I was thwarted by an inability to find the local chain (The Rapid Rabbit) that was advetising all over TV & radio.  

My roomie/bestie and I REALLY went looking one of their spots, and never succeeded.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I may or may not have had rabbit as a kid.  Creole cuisine, y’know?  But the last time I tried to have some as an adult, I was thwarted by an inability to find the local chain (The Rapid Rabbit) that was advetising all over TV & radio.
> 
> My roomie/bestie and I REALLY went looking one of their spots, and never succeeded.



I think the only time I have had rabbit was at a charruscaria. It was delicious--but everything there was.


----------



## Zardnaar

Think we have a new favorite. Irish pub exceeded expectations. 




 Caesar salad. Bit of a failure as a Caesar salad but amazing smoked chicken salad. Finished off my mother in law's one. 



 Steak sandwhich. One of the best ones I've had with great steak fries and aioli. 



 Little Miss borings sticky date pudding. She beelines for places with this and Caesar salad.


 My desert was a berry parfait with meringue. Beautiful and reasonably priced. 

 Minor nitpick was the venue was small most people dining outside.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks good!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner the other night I made.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cheap "Chinese". 



 I've heard it's actually American. On the plate satay chicken skewer, fried chicken, egg foo young,  sweet and sour wontons, 

 Top container mostly the same with sweet and sour pork on the left. It was average.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For the longest time, sweet & sour pork and shrimp fried rice were two of my benchmark dishes for Chinese restaurants.  Sadly, I haven’t found as much good S&S pork lately.  It seems to be waning in popularity.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For the longest time, sweet & sour pork and shrimp fried rice were two of my benchmark dishes for Chinese restaurants.  Sadly, I haven’t found as much good S&S pork lately.  It seems to be waning in popularity.




 It's fairly average and terrible for you. 

 Went to doctor yesterday. Diet and exercise time. 

 6:30am went for 30 minutes walk.


 Enjoyed my oats and blueberries for breakfast derp. 

 "Eat some fish" he suggested. Response "how about vegetarian instead".


----------



## Zardnaar

Cold crappy day. 


 7:35 mark. 

 Went to that place. Requested half the salt in the dish. They requested vaccine passport which was nice. 



 Spicy beef noodle soup. Hit the spot anyway.


----------



## CleverNickName

I was asked to copy this recipe here, from the Hive.  It's my recipe for buttermilk biscuits.

*CleverBiscuits*

Ingredients:
4-1/2 cups of all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1 teaspoon baking powder [1]
1/2 teaspoon baking soda [1]
1 Tablespoon granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick of unsalted butter, frozen solid
2 cups cold buttermilk [2]

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees F / 220 degrees C.

Sift the flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar, and salt together into a large bowl. Using a box cheese grater, grate the stick of frozen butter directly into the flour mixture. [3]  Work the butter into the flour with your fingers, flattening it out and rubbing it all together until it's the consistency of I dunno, rolled oats or dry rice.

Add the buttermilk all at once and mix it with your hands for a few seconds until it's moistened but not quite fully mixed. (Don't worry, you finish mixing it on the countertop.) Then turn it out onto a lightly-floured countertop and pat it out into a rectangle. Fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle, fold it in half, press it back out into a rectangle...you will need to do this about 3 times, maaaaaaybe 4, just until the dough comes together and you've built up a good number of layers.[4] _Don't overdo it _or your biscuits will be tough.

Finally, pat it out into one last rectangle about an inch thick, and cut it into squares. [5][6]  Place each square on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper, spaced about an inch or two apart. Bake for about 15 minutes or until golden brown.

-----

1.  Baking soda and baking powder both lose their punch once it's exposed to air.  If your leavening agents were opened more than 3 months ago, you might need to double the amounts listed.

2.  I don't usually have buttermilk in the fridge, so I use a substitution that my grandma taught me.  Put 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar in a measuring cup, and then fill it to the 2-cup mark with milk.  Use it in place of the buttermilk.

3.  It's easier to grip if you coat the frozen stick of butter with the flour from the bowl first.

4.  I use a bench scraper to mix, fold, and cut the dough.  And sometimes I cut and stack (instead of folding) the dough, if it's too sticky.

5.  Why squares?  Because it's faster, uses fewer dishes, and round biscuits overwork the dough.  Think about it: after you cut out those round biscuits, you have to gather up the scraps and press it out again.  And again, and again, until you finally use all of the dough.  All of that folding and pressing builds up gluten, and gluten is the difference between fluffy biscuits and dense ones.

6.  How big should the squares be?  Well that's a question for the ages.  I like big biscuits (and I cannot lie), so this amount of dough makes 8 biscuits for me.  Most folks would probably cut it into a dozen.

-----

*Photo Gallery*



 


Sift the dry ingredients together.



 


Grate the frozen butter into the flour mixture.



 


Rub the butter into the flour mixture.



 


Add the buttermilk, mix it together, and dump it out.



 


Flatten it out into a rectangle...



 


...then fold it in half and flatten it out again.



 


And again, and again.  Three or four times in total.



 


Finally, press it out one last time and cut into squares.



 


Bake on parchment paper at 425F for about 15-20 minutes.




Serve with mushroom gravy and fried eggs, or with jam & clotted cream.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NOW what you have to do is take pictures of a batch and post them.

That way, we’ll know what they’re supposed to look like when we get a package of them in the mail.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> NOW what you have to do is take pictures of a batch and post them.



Don't threaten me with a good time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dreaded 4 letter word. 

 Diet. 

 Noooooooooooo


----------



## Galandris

Zardnaar said:


> "Eat some fish" he suggested. Response "how about vegetarian instead".




I couldn't stand fish as well, because I was only culturally used to cooked fish, until I discovered raw fish, which I love. I know it's strange, but if you've avoided the sashimi/sushi craze out of a disgust from cooked fish, you may want to give it a try. It feels and taste very differently and it may expand your options.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galandris said:


> I couldn't stand fish as well, because I was only culturally used to cooked fish, until I discovered raw fish, which I love. I know it's strange, but if you've avoided the sashimi/sushi craze out of a disgust from cooked fish, you may want to give it a try. It feels and taste very differently and it may expand your options.



Sushi/sashimi is the way I enjoy tuna the most.  I barely eat it otherwise, but for the occasional tuna salad.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> NOW what you have to do is take pictures of a batch and post them.



Here you go.  I also fully-illustrated my recipe above, with photos I took during the process.




(Now I'm gonna go clean a whole bunch of butter and dough off of my cell phone...)


----------



## Zardnaar

CleverNickName said:


> Here you go.  I also fully-illustrated my recipe above, with photos I took during the process.
> View attachment 148541
> 
> (Now I'm gonna go clean a whole bunch of butter and dough off of my cell phone...)





 Looks very similar to scones. AFAIK they're American scones. Scones are a Scottish thing. 



 These ones are savory with cheese.

 Biscuits here are cookies. Cookies are cookies as well.

 Buttermilk not used much here mostly for American style pancakes.


----------



## CleverNickName

You are correct, sir.  The American word for scone is Biscuit, and the American word for biscuit is Cookie.

These are _technically_ buttermilk scones.  But most folks in the American South don't know what the heck a "scone" is, so I grew up calling them Biscuits.


----------



## Zardnaar

That diet word. Roast veggie salad with haloumi cheese and walnuts. Beetroot infused hummus.

 Got most of the ingredients for something similar at home.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fine dining. Light lunch




 Egg on toast. Small amount of relish and bbq sauce, cherry tomatoes, pepper on soy and linseed bread. 

 Served with a banana.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What does linseed bread taste like?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What does linseed bread taste like?




 Bread? Idk we've had stuff like that for years. Normally get similar bread or sunflower seed loaf, 7 grains. 

 Cooked a chicken salad the night with onion rings, couple of potato waffle garnish with mixed nuts. 

  One moment processing....


----------



## Zardnaar

Never really occured to me. 





 Kinda similar to what we call Molenberg. Don't generally eat white bread except for a sandwhich from the bakery.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fine dining or pub meal?


----------



## CleverNickName

*EGG NOG THAT DOESN'T SUCK*
Let's be honest:  there are a lot of recipes out there for egg nog, and most of them are awful.  It's no wonder so many people will turn their noses up at this once-famous Christmas punch.  Well.  If you like the _idea _of egg nog, but you've struggled to find a recipe that doesn't suck, here's mine.  It isn't a "traditional" version; it's more like a "tasty" or "drinkable" version instead.

Yes, I know this isn't "real egg nog."  That's a feature, not a bug.

*To make a whole punch bowl full of the stuff:*
1/2 gallon (2 L) of your favorite vanilla ice cream*, melted
1 pint of whole milk
1 teaspoon grated nutmeg
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 bottle (750 mL) spiced Jamaican rum (like this one.)
1 pint of heavy cream, whipped to stiff peaks

Combine the melted ice cream, milk, and spices in a large pitcher, and refrigerate overnight.  To serve: pour into a chilled punch bowl, stir in the rum, then wisk in the whipped cream.  Garnish with freshly grated nutmeg.

*For a single serving:*
4 oz (120 mL) melted vanilla ice cream*
2 oz (60 mL) whole milk
1-1/2 oz (45 mL) spiced Jamaican rum
Dollop of whipped cream
Ground cinnamon, nutmeg, clove, and ginger...as much or as little as you like of each.

Shake all ingredients together until frothy.  Pour into a mug, garnish with more nutmeg if you like, and enjoy.

*or frozen custard (that you have thawed in the refrigerator).  This is the brand that I recommend.


----------



## Zaukrie

Hard boiled eggs are smoked, and just waiting a couple days to be turned into deviled eggs......also having rosemary skewered shrimp and some kind of veggie thing from Otellenghi (a fried patty with peppers).


----------



## Zardnaar

Vegetarian cook up. 



 Lightly fried egg on pita with relish and salad, falafel and various other stuff. 

Chopped up various nuts, dash of olive oil and 5 minutes in a pan and stirred into the salad.

  Southland Sushi aka the mighty cheese roll. From 7:10 mark roughly.  


 Also kumara fries.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not a fan of sweet potatoes, but mom loves them.  If she ever goes to NZ, I’ll point out the name change.

Those cheese rolls, though?  Looks like a pn “improved“ frilled cheese sandwich with a different presentation.  I’d be al over that!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We did a much needed, eternally back-burnered culling of the spice cabinet tonight.  Definitely going to have to re-buy some stuff.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not a fan of sweet potatoes, but mom loves them.  If she ever goes to NZ, I’ll point out the name change.
> 
> Those cheese rolls, though?  Looks like a pn “improved“ frilled cheese sandwich with a different presentation.  I’d be al over that!




 There's several types but they're Polynesian sweet potato. No idea what the difference from US ones are. Kumura quite good in roast veggie salads (tomorrow nights plan). 

 That towns very close to Southland which is where they come from. Further north you go the rarer they become. 

  Towns like that are good places to find ye olde traditional tearioms vs xafee as the city ones gave become a bit hipster. 

 If you're after old school pies, baking, fish and chips etc there's where you find them. 

 Or you might find a random Indonesian fish and chip shop in a town of 400 people go figure.


----------



## Zardnaar

Any wine or cider recipes?


----------



## CleverNickName

I have a recipe for cider:

*Trav's Honeywine*
8 pounds meadowfoam honey (plus more for gravity adjustment)
3 quarts frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed
2 teaspoons yeast nutrient 
1/2 teaspoon yeast energizer
Wyeast WY4632 Dry Mead Yeast

In a boil kettle, combine the honey and apple juice concentrate with enough water to make 5 gallons.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes, skimming any foam that appears.  Remove from heat.  Dissolve the yeast nutrient and yeast engergizer in a cup of boiling water, and add to the kettle.   Check the gravity of the must, and add more water or more honey as needed to get a specific gravity of 1.092 (target 13% ABV).

Pour the hot must into an 8-gallon glass carboy, attach an airlock, and let it rest overnight or until it has cooled to 70 degrees F or less.  Aerate the must for 2 minutes. Smack the yeast according to the package instructions, and add to the carboy.  Attach the airlock, and allow to ferment for 2-6 weeks or until it stops bubbling.

Clarify with sparkoloid (follow the instructions on the package), and either keg or bottle.  Makes 5 gallons of dry cyser.


----------



## Zardnaar

CleverNickName said:


> I have a recipe for cider:
> 
> *Trav's Honeywine*
> 8 pounds meadowfoam honey (plus more for gravity adjustment)
> 3 quarts frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed
> 2 teaspoons yeast nutrient
> 1/2 teaspoon yeast energizer
> Wyeast WY4632 Dry Mead Yeast
> 
> In a boil kettle, combine the honey and apple juice concentrate with enough water to make 5 gallons.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes, skimming any foam that appears.  Remove from heat.  Dissolve the yeast nutrient and yeast engergizer in a cup of boiling water, and add to the kettle.   Check the gravity of the must, and add more water or more honey as needed to get a specific gravity of 1.092 (target 13% ABV).
> 
> Pour the hot must into an 8-gallon glass carboy, attach an airlock, and let it rest overnight or until it has cooled to 70 degrees F or less.  Aerate the must for 2 minutes. Smack the yeast according to the package instructions, and add to the carboy.  Attach the airlock, and allow to ferment for 2-6 weeks or until it stops bubbling.
> 
> Clarify with sparkoloid (follow the instructions on the package), and either keg or bottle.  Makes 5 gallons of dry cyser.




 Damn that's like 18 litres or so.


----------



## Cadence

Helped mom with the seven layer brownies and fruit cake bars earlier this week, and my other half.helped her with the sugar cookies and spritz cookies. The fudge, Russian tea cake cookies, and white chocolate pretzels were already made when we got here.  My dad did the fudge this year and was a bit down on how it came out... but it was still really good.

For Christmas eve dinner, I made the strawberry pretzel salad today so it can set, and am doing the standing rib roast and mashed potatoes for tomorrow.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Helped mom with the seven layer brownies and fruit cake bars earlier this week, and my other half.helped her with the sugar cookies and spritz cookies. The fudge, Russian tea cake cookies, and white chocolate pretzels were already made when we got here.  My dad did the fudge this year and was a bit down on how it came out... but it was still really good.
> 
> For Christmas eve dinner, I made the strawberry pretzel salad today so it can set, and am doing the standing rib roast and mashed potatoes for tomorrow.




 Our ones kind of potluck. 
 Breakfast bbq tomorrow then dinner skipping lunch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Christmas Eve. Supposed to be doing a roast vege chicken salad. 

 Bit under the weather for some strange mysterious reason.


----------



## Cadence

The annual Christmas-eve feast.  Buffet style this year.  Only about a half hour behind schedule 

Standing Ribroast and Grilled Chicken, with salad and rolls in the background.




Sweet potato casserole and cheesy broccoli casserole




Mashed potatoes and strawberry pretzel salad




Candy and cookies




and Grasshopper Pie


----------



## CleverNickName

This year, instead of making gingerbread cookies, we made puerquitos ("dirty little pigs").  If you like chocolate more than ginger, try them out.


----------



## Zardnaar

Christmas breakfast. Keep it restrained and ate Sod all. 



 BBQ breakfast.


----------



## Zardnaar

Christmas dinner. That whole diet thing. Well part of it.






 Roast lamb I think. I passed.



 One of the salads. 



 And my plate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Glorious.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got my hands on an 11lb rib roast. It was on sale for $5.50/lb with a purchase of a certain sum of groceries. Trying out the reverse sear method.

Update: when I lifted the roast out of the pan, one of the ribs caught on the rack I used to elevate the meat above the pan.

…and the ribs came off as a single piece.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got my hands on an 11lb rib roast. It was on sale for $5.50/lb with a purchase of a certain sum of groceries. Trying out the reverse sear method.
> 
> Update: when I lifted the roast out of the pan, one of the ribs caught on the rack I used to elevate the meat above the pan.
> 
> …and the ribs came off as a single piece.




 Would take about two weeks to eat that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Would take about two weeks to eat that.



We’re planning on sharing, for sure.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We’re planning on sharing, for sure.




 Guiness beef pie good sir?



 No salted meats, fries, suger or deep fry allowed sigh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Guiness beef pie good sir?
> 
> View attachment 149056
> 
> No salted meats, fries, suger or deep fry allowed sigh.



Dude, I’d _kill_ that.

I don’t drink much Guinness, but I use it all the time when marinating beef.  It’s like magic, IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, I’d _kill_ that.
> 
> I don’t drink much Guinness, but I use it all the time when marinating beef.  It’s like magic, IMHO.




 I don't drink it myself. If I go with a stout it's probably something like chocolate milk, imperial or coffee and vanilla.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Got my hands on an 11lb rib roast. It was on sale for $5.50/lb with a purchase of a certain sum of groceries. Trying out the reverse sear method.
> 
> Update: when I lifted the roast out of the pan, one of the ribs caught on the rack I used to elevate the meat above the pan.
> 
> …and the ribs came off as a single piece.




Ours for Christmas was $14.99/pound (three ribs at just under 8 pounds).  $5.99 is a super price!

The ribs weren't pre-cut off and tied back  back in?


----------



## Aeson

Last night I cut up a couple of pork ribs and cooked the pieces with Longhorn Steakhouse grill seasoning. I then added onions, bell peppers, onions, all diced. Served it over brown rice. I thought it turned out good.

The seasoning can be used as a dry rub for your meat also.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, I’d _kill_ that.
> 
> I don’t drink much Guinness, but I use it all the time when marinating beef.  It’s like magic, IMHO.



I've seen a nonalcholic malt beverage. I wonder if it could be used this way?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cadence said:


> Ours for Christmas was $14.99/pound (three ribs at just under 8 pounds).  $5.99 is a super price!
> 
> The ribs weren't pre-cut off and tied back  back in?



I don’t think so.  I’ve never had that service happen before.  And it didn’t fall apart when I put it into the pan in the first place.


----------



## Cadence

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t think so.  I’ve never had that service happen before.  And it didn’t fall apart when I put it into the pan in the first place.



We always ask for it to make it easier later on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Food I made & served for Christmas dinner





Seven Layer Salad





Turkey Carciofi Casserole 





Stuffed Hot Sausage & Ground Beef Meatloaf with tomato sauce 

The salad is an old family recipe, with spinach, iceberg lettuce, water chestnuts, green onions, celery, peas and bacon with a topping of Mayo & sour cream, sprinkled with paprika.

We tried turning chicken carciofi into a casserole, subbing turkey meat for the chicken cutlets.  The sauce consisted of butter, EVOO, pasta water, lemon juice, Sauvignon blanc, and shredded Parmesano reggiano.  Mixing the cheese into the hot liquid melted it, thickening the sauce and giving the whole dish a subtle cheesiness, which played well with the artichokes and capers.

The surprise hit was the meatloaf, though.  I took it from the oven and poured its sauce on it as it rested, then hit the shower to de-funkify myself.  By the time I came back to the kitchen, most of the guests had arrived and had hit it HARD.  That picture was taken as I returned…they had eaten approximately 2.5lbs of it in the few minutes it took for me to make myself presentable.  By the evening’s end, all that remained was a chunk about the size of 2 small adult fists.  Maybe half a pound?

I used:
1lb 80/20 ground meat
2lbs Louisiana hot sausage (homemade from old family commercial recipe)
3 jumbo eggs
Half a can of panko 
About .75lbs of sliced Boar’s Head Black Forest ham
One ball of mozzarella from the Mozzarella Cheese company 

The sauce was a jar of Dave’s Gourmet red sauce, jazzed up with diced tomatoes, parsley and chives.


----------



## Zardnaar

Would give all of that a shot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We gave bread pudding to the neighbors for Christmas (and had one of the larger ones as the Christmas dinner dessert.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner- my first try at a _reverse-seared_ ribeye roast PLUS the mushrooms I served with it.
















We got the ribeye roast for the reduced price of about $5.50/lb with other purchases, 1 per customer.  There were only 2 left, both just over 11lbs.  My father is lamenting his fate.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Zardnaar

Pomegranate Cake MIL made. 




 Drizzled Bundt cake apparently.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gotta lose some weight been doing some epic walks lately. 


 Bought some low salt/fat vegetarian patties. 









						13 sensational vegetarian patties to add to your weeknight repertoire
					

Make meat-free cooking a breeze with these easy vegetable rissoles. From pumpkin and chickpea to spiced red lentils, you are sure to find a new favourite in this mix.




					www.taste.com.au
				




Any experience with stuff like this anyone?

So I can do this in April.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like the taste of most of the vegetarian patties I’ve had, but I’ve also had allergic reactions to them as well.  So I don’t mess around with them, myself.

The sole exception would be what I do with large portobello caps.  Those, I occasionally bake with a bit of butter or EVOO and seasonings, and use them as a substitute for hamburger patties.  They work pretty well.  You can dress them up exa the same way you would a burger.

I do remember some company mixing their ground meat with ground portobello for a “healthier” burger experience before the “Impossible” brand and others blew up.


----------



## Zardnaar

I would rather just eat a vegetarian pattie than an impossible burger pretending to be meat. Aren't they loaded with salt? 

 Bought a spuce pumpkin based burger patties and some kumara rostis. Both were great taste wise.

 We have a few tins of chick peas to eat. They're not to bad roasted in the air fryer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Never got to look at an ingredient list- I wrote them off almost immediately, because of my past with similar products.


----------



## Zardnaar

Time to experiment then. Beetroot hummus was alright but it's not as nice as  caramelized onion hummus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hummus is alright, but I prefer a baba ganoush to most hummus variants.

A Turkish place near me makes the best I’ve found.  They do theirs with a stronger than usual smokiness.

Hmmmmm…have you ever smoked your hummus?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hummus is alright, but I prefer a baba ganoush to most hummus variants.
> 
> A Turkish place near me makes the best I’ve found.  They do theirs with a stronger than usual smokiness.
> 
> Hmmmmm…have you ever smoked your hummus?




 You can buy smoked hummus off the shelf here. Best baba ganoush was that Syrian place that shut down so so good. It was our favorite starter.

 Donuts rare here but every cafe does a scone/biscuit pretty much.  Deluxe Scone that was a freebie at our local place. 




It's been sexed up a bit usually they're just a cheese scone. It's also our favorite place for a cheese roll.


----------



## Zardnaar

Heard that you don't get black currents in USA that much as they were banned for decades. We can get cranberry juice but Ribena is a go to


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Heard that you don't get black currents in USA that much as they were banned for decades. We can get cranberry juice but Ribena is a go to
> 
> View attachment 149458
> 
> View attachment 149459



Welllll…it’s complicated.








						Are black currants illegal in the United States?
					

While black currants are the fruit of choice for traditional English scones, they were banned in the United States until pretty recently. I found this out when my friend Janet Peterson offered to...




					www.tampabay.com
				




Be that as it may, that looks tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

I know they're legal now just guessing they're not common. That juice was very tart makes cranberry juice taste like fanta. Was hoping for Ribena which is British but it's here. That's the sweet one. 

Anathoth Farm Blackcurrant Jam - made in New Zealand

 Favourite jam brand but haven't tried that flavour. Cupboard has boysenberry.

 I think that jam is made by the juice company.


----------



## Zardnaar

Said black current juice after water is added 3-1 ratio. 

 Low in Suger 2.4% and about out 1/4 of soda. Not very sweet.


----------



## Zardnaar

5 vegetable salad with chicken. 


Cookie skillet desert.


 Salad was some sort of Spanish inspired one and had chorizo in it. So so good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made Tan slice and Afghans. 

 Tan Slice


Afghans


 Possibly the nicest tan slice I've ever had and the Afghans were beautiful. Cookies here tend to be crunchy.


----------



## J.Quondam

I had to look up what an Afghan is. Those look _awesome_.


----------



## Zardnaar

J.Quondam said:


> I had to look up what an Afghan is. Those look _awesome_.




 I don't think you'll find them much outside Australia and NZ. Similar to ANZAC biscuits.









						Afghans Recipe NZ | Edmonds Cooking
					

Afghans - The origin of the biscuit may be debated but Kiwis are proud to call this chocolaty, crunchy classic their own.




					edmondscooking.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

Peri Peri chicken burger with a spiced pumpkin pattie and chargrilled capsicum hummus salad. In a brioche bun with smoked cheddar.

Left over salad and chicken on the side. Chicken was marinaded in garlic, bbq sauce and Peri Peri Chilli powder. 

 Damn good if I do say so. Wife loved her one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve only had peri peri once or twice.  Liked it.  

But it hasn’t really taken off here, really, and those I tried it with were not fans.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve only had peri peri once or twice.  Liked it.
> 
> But it hasn’t really taken off here, really, and those I tried it with were not fans.



There's a chain--Nando's--that I at least see around here, that does pretty well (or it did, in the Before Times ...) and I see recipes callng for Berbere (the same thing) more than once in a while.

My wife and I like it, too, though neither of us is really a hothead.


----------



## Zardnaar

Peri Peri became a thing here a few years ago. Probably on pizza.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bit if a fail the other night. Concentrated sobhard on the garnish forgot to put the chicken on derp. 

 Going camping tomorrow so thought I would try this fella. 






						Abdal's Gourmet Catering | Otago Farmers Market
					






					www.otagofarmersmarket.org.nz
				




 He is doing a Syrian food truck. Tried a chicken saj with shatta sauce and za'atar iirc. A say is essentially a wrap but what he did with it was magic. 



  His falafel was beautiful. Light fluffy and crispy. Bought 12 if them to share at family meeting tonight.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> There's a chain--Nando's--that I at least see around here, that does pretty well (or it did, in the Before Times ...) and I see recipes callng for Berbere (the same thing) more than once in a while.
> 
> My wife and I like it, too, though neither of us is really a hothead.




 We have nandos here. Only had it once it was ok. Main problem being there's just better options for that sort of thing eg most Turkish kebab places, a few Indian type places.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Bit if a fail the other night. Concentrated sobhard on the garnish forgot to put the chicken on derp.
> 
> Going camping tomorrow so thought I would try this fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdal's Gourmet Catering | Otago Farmers Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.otagofarmersmarket.org.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing a Syrian food truck. Tried a chicken saj with shatta sauce and za'atar iirc. A say is essentially a wrap but what he did with it was magic.
> 
> View attachment 149821
> 
> His falafel was beautiful. Light fluffy and crispy. Bought 12 if them to share at family meeting tonight.



I’m not a big fan of falafel, but a really good one is a culinary treat, no question!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m not a big fan of falafel, but a really good one is a culinary treat, no question!




 Reminiscent of kfc in smell and taste. SIL loved them along with everyone else. And they were cold.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Reminiscent of kfc in smell and taste. SIL loved them along with everyone else. And they were cold.



Served with a sauce or just naked?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Served with a sauce or just naked?




 Naked. Ideally hot with sauce but W/E.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m mildly allergic to chocolate, but I really love it.  So I have to pick my culinary battles.

A few days ago, I had an insight: coffee (when sweetened) and chocolate have similar flavor profiles, so a coffee flavored syrup might be a reasonable substitute for chocolate syrup.  So I started looking for recipes.  Like I figured, such a thing was basically a mix of simple syrup and a coffee you like.

But before I could start experimenting, mom ordered some Torani Coffee flavored syrup online.








						Coffee
					

Morning coffee is the best way to get our day going. But sometimes coffee becomes a different kind of treat. An ‘any time of day’ treat. So think cold. Think frozen. Add the robust flavor of roasted Brazilian beans to your milkshake or granita.




					shop.torani.com
				




Gotta say, my first experience tasting it on an ice cream sundae after dinner tonight pretty much confirmed my hypothesis.

I’m still going to be using actual chocolate syrup, but now I have another option to scratch that itch on days when I REALLY need to avoid having even a minor reaction.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’m mildly allergic to chocolate, but I really love it.  So I have to pick my culinary battles.
> 
> A few days ago, I had an insight: coffee (when sweetened) and chocolate have similar flavor profiles, so a coffee flavored syrup might be a reasonable substitute for chocolate syrup.  So I started looking for recipes.  Like I figured, such a thing was basically a mix of simple syrup and a coffee you like.
> 
> Gotta say, my first experience tasting it on an ice cream sundae after dinner tonight pretty much confirmed my hypothesis.
> 
> I’m still going to be using actual chocolate syrup, but now I have another option to scratch that itch on days when I REALLY need to avoid having even a minor reaction.



I have long known that chocolate was often a recognizable flavor in coffee. I'm pleased you're able to make it work. I'll point out that coffee liqueurs are often really sweet, and might be another way you could scratch that itch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I have long known that chocolate was often a recognizable flavor in coffee. I'm pleased you're able to make it work. I'll point out that coffee liqueurs are often really sweet, and might be another way you could scratch that itch.



I actually have a couple coffee liqueurs on my booze cart.  And I have used them- and other spirits- on ice cream, so THAT wasn’t the epiphany.  

But I had NEVER seen coffee syrup on a store shelf.  I didn’t know it existed as a commercial product.  Still, I strongly suspected it was a culinary thing, and I’d be able to make some.

Fortunately, I don’t HAVE to!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I actually have a couple coffee liqueurs on my booze cart.  And I have used them- and other spirits- on ice cream, so THAT wasn’t the epiphany.
> 
> But I had NEVER seen coffee syrup on a store shelf.  I didn’t know it existed as a commercial product.  Still, I strongly suspected it was a culinary thing, and I’d be able to make some.
> 
> Fortunately, I don’t HAVE to!



If you're looking for a recommendation ...

This stuff is really, *really* good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> If you're looking for a recommendation ...
> 
> This stuff is really, *really* good.



I’ll keep my eye out!


----------



## Zardnaar

Options are limited atm. Camping with lpg bbq's and catering to kids.



Hometown cheese roll. Cronut place was closed on a Monday morning. Very traditional ones tasty enough


----------



## Zardnaar

Ye olde traditional small town NZ bakery. Same stuff as the 1980's as a kid. 



Lemon neenish tarts, muffins, custard squares, Belgian biscuits.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Having a decent bakery nearby is a blessing,


----------



## Zardnaar

Morning tea for the whanau.
 Carrot cake muffins with cream cheese icingX5, some other muffin, lemon neenish tart. In the bag X2 sausage rolls.



 Off to that fish and chip shop I've been raving about. Generally rated as top 10 in the country. 15 minute drive from the campsite. It's Monday though so idk if it's open


----------



## Zardnaar

One horse town and somebody stole the horse. Internet's spotty. 


But they're open.


----------



## Zardnaar

Naked blue cod, chips and a hot dog. 


With tartare sauce, lemon juice and beer unfused tomato sauce on the hot dog. 

 Not a fan of seafood but every now and then get a craving for blue cod or sole fillet. 

 It was amazing best blue cod and hot dog I've ever had. Chips were great but not the best but 0 regrets. Approx $15 usd and I gave a puce of fish and most if the chips away. 

 Back into my internet free black hole.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love finding little family run places with fantastic food.  The only better culinary experience is good home-cooked food with friends & family.

Don‘t get me wrong- the high-end stuff may be fantastic, but it’s less…relaxed.


----------



## Zardnaar

Post camp family meals.


 Chicken filo.



Bread and dips. Pesto, dukkah, olive oil and vinegar, hummus. Got to sample it dukkah was a bit salty, pesto was great.



 Loaded fries gravy and bacon. They were very nice.


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ ribs. 



 Blue cod, tartare, lemon and chips. Not as good as town down the road. 7.5/10. 



 My burger, very saucy basically a cheeseburger with caramelized onions in a brioche bun. 9/10 chips were good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today was my maternal aunt’s birthday, and her youngest son’s birthday was last week.  So I took the pair of them out to a seafood place (of her choosing) to celebrate. 

(No pix taken.)

We had a good meal and a good time.  The last time I was in that place, I had their chargrilled oysters for the first time, and repeated that experience tonight.  Then I had some clam chowder and- because @Zardnaar has been making me hungry- some fish & chips.  I doubt theyre even in the same ballpark, quality wise, as what HE gets, but I was happy.  Along with the fries, I had some sautéed/wilted garlic spinach.

My aunt also had the oysters- no surprise, because she’s the one who tipped me off to how good they were at this place- and a crab & shrimp stuffed flounder.  Her sides were the menu standard mashed potatoes and green beans.

My cousin decided to be adventurous for once.  Initially, he was going to have a shrimp po’boy.  But when it came time to order, he decided to have a bowl of their crab bisque and the same entree as his mom.  However, instead of the standard sides, he subbed a cup of gumbo for the green beans.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lemon brulee with ginger biscuits. 


 Sticky date pudding. 



Apple crumble


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today was my maternal aunt’s birthday, and her youngest son’s birthday was last week.  So I took the pair of them out to a seafood place (of her choosing) to celebrate.
> 
> (No pix taken.)
> 
> We had a good meal and a good time.  The last time I was in that place, I had their chargrilled oysters for the first time, and repeated that experience tonight.  Then I had some clam chowder and- because @Zardnaar has been making me hungry- some fish & chips.  I doubt theyre even in the same ballpark, quality wise, as what HE gets, but I was happy.  Along with the fries, I had some sautéed/wilted garlic spinach.
> 
> My aunt also had the oysters- no surprise, because she’s the one who tipped me off to how good they were at this place- and a crab & shrimp stuffed flounder.  Her sides were the menu standard mashed potatoes and green beans.
> 
> My cousin decided to be adventurous for once.  Initially, he was going to have a shrimp po’boy.  But when it came time to order, he decided to have a bowl of their crab bisque and the same entree as his mom.  However, instead of the standard sides, he subbed a cup of gumbo for the green beans.




 Most places here make average fish and chips. They're also do subjective.

 Cousin ordered the blue cod it was nice enough but that village shop blows it out of the water. That place makes top ten in the country lists.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Most places here make average fish and chips. They're also do subjective.
> 
> Cousin ordered the blue cod it was nice enough but that village shop blows it out of the water. That place makes top ten in the country lists.



Let’s be brutally honest, here: the average quality of fish in north central Texas vs what is available in an island nation is going to be VERY different.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Let’s be brutally honest, here: the average quality of fish in north central Texas vs what is available in an island nation is going to be VERY different.




 Even here it's noticible inland. Those great ones in the tiny villages source it from local fishermen. I think there's two boats in said villages. 

 Even here you have cheap and cheerful (fish and chip shop), restaurant, dedicated seafood restaurant and those village type places. 

  That village also has a food truck place doing abalone and whitebait patties.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahhh.  I haven’t had abalone in decades.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhh.  I haven’t had abalone in decades.




 Called paua here used to collect it off the rocks as a kid. 

 Don't really like it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Called paua here used to collect it off the rocks as a kid.
> 
> Don't really like it.



I knew the alternate name, but not where it was used.  (One of my first hobbies was collecting seashells.)


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I knew the alternate name, but not where it was used.  (One of my first hobbies was collecting seashells.)




 Gets made into jewelery as well. Polished paua shell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Gets made into jewelery as well. Polished paua shell.



Yep!  Besides whole shells, I‘ve got some of that for jewelry-making purposes myself.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to the farmers market for a quick look around. We're going back but a lot more stuff than anticipated. Several food trucks with two if my favorites. Chinese crepes and Syrian Saj (kinda like a wrap).


@Dannyalcatraz anything appeal?






 Probably gonna go with a lamb Saj. 



 Flat white and cheese rolls new place we tried. Best I've found in town and they gave an attached hipster food place.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I probably would have walked away with a jar of the cheese and the shatta to try, if nothing else.

If I were eating, the lamb or the mohamarh would have been strong options.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night got lazy. Split a Turkish chicken and rice meal with wife. Not very Hungary couldn't be bothered cooking. 



 But I've more or less perfected my spicy garlic chicken. Jalapeno poppers and throw in a few nuts to roast and they're stirred into a salad.




 Marinated in bbq sauce garlic, paprika and chilli Peri Peri and a dash of olive oil. Coated in a store bought coatng. 

 Plan is a chicken falafel pita meal tonight. 

 Syrian falafel (lunch today with pizza Saj) and some of Abdals shatta sauce.

Ok I may be more than a little partial to Arabic and Turkish type/inspired food. 

 Bought a smokey hummus and a caramalized onion hummus at the supermarket. Two different hummus not both smokey and c.onion.


----------



## MoonSong

To keep practice -and to recover my confidence after failing with leavened bread...- I made this. My first cake of the year! Grandma's recipe.


----------



## Zardnaar

MoonSong said:


> To keep practice -and to recover my confidence after failing with leavened bread...- I made this. My first cake of the year! Grandma's recipe.
> 
> View attachment 150548




 Some sorta loaf?  MiL made ginger loaf we ate camping. Beautiful.


----------



## MoonSong

Zardnaar said:


> Some sorta loaf?  MiL made ginger loaf we ate camping. Beautiful.



It is cake, but I use a loaf pan because circular pans are more of a pain to use and clean. (I have a larger pan, but I need to make two pounds or more, this one is better for the pound I usually bake)  I suck at actual bread making, my wrists can't take it it seems.


----------



## Aeson

I cooked pork steaks with my now essential Longhorn's seasoning. I tried something different this time. I put margarine on the steaks before putting the seasoning on. It changed my world. The meal was a bright spot in a really crappy day. I cooked the steaks in the oven. I used the juices from it to sauté some mushrooms. Cooked some green beans. It was excellent.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> I cooked pork steaks with my now essential Longhorn's seasoning. I tried something different this time. I put margarine on the steaks before putting the seasoning on. It changed my world. The meal was a bright spot in a really crappy day. I cooked the steaks in the oven. I used the juices from it to sauté some mushrooms. Cooked some green beans. It was excellent.



While I’ve often cooked steaks in butter, I’ve found that cooking with oil, then dressing the steaks with butter as they rest on the plate before serving kicks things up a notch.  I don’t know if it’s purely psychological, but it seems more…_decadent_ eating a steak with a pat or ball of slowly melting butter on top.  And it seems like you get a bigger flavor punch.


----------



## Aeson

In the past I would throw them in a pan or on the grill sans oil or butter. I'll try oil next time. Fat is a flavor enhancer. I don't know if that's psychological or gastronomy? It just seems to work. I think that's why bacon, beyond being a trendy meme, is so loved. The fat and the salt combine to create a great flavor.


----------



## Zardnaar

MoonSong said:


> It is cake, but I use a loaf pan because circular pans are more of a pain to use and clean. (I have a larger pan, but I need to make two pounds or more, this one is better for the pound I usually bake)  I suck at actual bread making, my wrists can't take it it seems.




 I cheat and use a bread maker.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> In the past I would throw them in a pan or on the grill sans oil or butter. I'll try oil next time. Fat is a flavor enhancer. I don't know if that's psychological or gastronomy? It just seems to work. I think that's why bacon, beyond being a trendy meme, is so loved. The fat and the salt combine to create a great flavor.



Fat carries a LOT of flavor.  It also affects texture.  And in certain circumstances, it is crucial to the physics of the way something cooks.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fat carries a LOT of flavor.  It also affects texture.  And in certain circumstances, it is crucial to the physics of the way something cooks.




Those really good fish places use fat. Terrible for you. Hence why I eat fish 1-3 times per year. Most places use canola oil.


----------



## Zardnaar

My plate O food I cooked tonight. 




 A bit going on. Basically a spicy chicken salad on pita, that falafel with shatta sauce and these new sweet corn and Sriracha Maya poppers.

Pretty damn good don't think the wife liked the shatta sauce or the poppers and it may have been to much food.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Those really good fish places use fat. Terrible for you. Hence why I eat fish 1-3 times per year. Most places use canola oil.



Well, canola oil- any cooking oil, actually- is a fat.  But most of the vegetabl based ones are healthier for you than animal ones.

The trick is using the right ones for the task.

For instance, I fry my steaks with avocado oil these days.  The high smoke point means it won’t set off your smoke alarms when you’re searing meat at high heat.  It’s also a relatively healthy fat.  (Then, as noted, I top the steak with a bit of butter…mmmmmmmmmmmmm.)

OTOH, there’s this oven baked diced potato recipe* I’ve loved for years.  The potatoes come out of the oven with a nice crunchy exterior and a soft interior.  The original recipe calls for duck fat, but I’ve used beef and bacon as reasonable substitutes.  I tried olive oil and other veggie-based oils, and got results that simply didn’t compare in texture or flavor.  I mean, they’re decent,  but if you’ve had them made with one of the animal fats, they’re just not as good.  I don’t know why.






* duck fat roasted potatoes from America’s Test Kitchen


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I’ve often cooked steaks in butter, I’ve found that cooking with oil, then dressing the steaks with butter as they rest on the plate before serving kicks things up a notch.  I don’t know if it’s purely psychological, but it seems more…_decadent_ eating a steak with a pat or ball of slowly melting butter on top.  And it seems like you get a bigger flavor punch.



The only time I cook _anything_ in butter is if I'm making a sauce where the browned butter bits in the pan are part of what I want in the sauce. Otherwise I'll cook in oil.

I have not yet gotten to the point of dressing meat with butter, mainly because if I'm cooking the meat in a pan I'm going to make a sauce in that pan--and if I'm not cooking the sauce in a pan I'm in the outdoors somewhere gawds help me, and I'm happy just to be eating.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> The only time I cook _anything_ in butter is if I'm making a sauce where the browned butter bits in the pan are part of what I want in the sauce. Otherwise I'll cook in oil.
> 
> I have not yet gotten to the point of dressing meat with butter, mainly because if I'm cooking the meat in a pan I'm going to make a sauce in that pan--and if I'm not cooking the sauce in a pan I'm in the outdoors somewhere gawds help me, and I'm happy just to be eating.



Generally speaking, I try to use as little oil as possible when pan frying steaks, etc.- minimizes waste, looks better on the plate, and so forth.

UNLESS I’m specifically making a pan sauce, of course.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Generally speaking, I try to use as little oil as possible when pan frying steaks, etc.- minimizes waste, looks better on the plate, and so forth.
> 
> UNLESS I’m specifically making a pan sauce, of course.



I have found that 1 tsp of oil is adequate for most of my meat-with-pan-sauce needs, while not being excessive or wasteful. I will admit that cooking meat in a pan and *not* making a pan sauce ... isn't how I normally roll. That's me, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

We use canola and olive oil at home. Don't generally cook steak at home as it's a treat when we dine out occasionally. 

 We use an aerosol oil in a can as well. Mostly to avoid sticking. 

 Air fryer gets used for most frying needs anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I have found that 1 tsp of oil is adequate for most of my meat-with-pan-sauce needs, while not being excessive or wasteful. I will admit that cooking meat in a pan and *not* making a pan sauce ... isn't how I normally roll. That's me, though.



It’s all about your intended audience.  

In my case, I’m usually cooking for my parents and myself.  Mom‘s not a particular fan of sauces- especially those based on red wine- soooo…

But even then, I’ll sometimes still make a quick Ne for mr & dad, depending on what else I’m cooking.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s all about your intended audience.
> 
> In my case, I’m usually cooking for my parents and myself.  Mom‘s not a particular fan of sauces- especially those based on red wine- soooo…
> 
> But even then, I’ll sometimes still make a quick Ne for mr & dad, depending on what else I’m cooking.



I have the advantage of very much mostly cooking for me and my wife.

Oddly, I don't think I've based any pan sauces on red wine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I have the advantage of very much mostly cooking for me and my wife.
> 
> Oddly, I don't think I've based any pan sauces on red wine.



Give it a go!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Give it a go!



I like boozy stuff. Bourbon, brandy, vodka; sometimes other stuff. lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I like boozy stuff. Bourbon, brandy, vodka; sometimes other stuff. lol



Bourbon & peppercorns is a classic.


----------



## Zardnaar

She who must be obeyed had a birthday.


 Mint chocolate Kit Kat.


----------



## Zardnaar

Some Cambodian and Indonesian placed. 


First had Cambodian in the 90's prefer SEA food over the more traditional Chinese/Japanese. The Indonesia rendang was similar in price to a large McDonalds combo while the Cambodian is similar to a normal combo plus a cheeseburger. 

  To hot tonight so we had a cold chicken wrap with kumara rosti in it along with babaganoush hummus. 




 What was in the fridge. Smokey and caramalized onion hummus as well.


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Do you have any problems, professional or otherwise, with advice on a recipe for breakfast sausage? I know you have family connections to sausage businesses and don't want you violating omerta or anything.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz Do you have any problems, professional or otherwise, with advice on a recipe for breakfast sausage? I know you have family connections to sausage businesses and don't want you violating omerta or anything.



No problems, but no recipes, either.  Breakfast sausage isn’t big in Louisiana.

I know I get the best results for sausage making when I have a 75/25 to 80/20 meat/fat ratio in general.  With pork, we’ve tried grinding loin, but pork butt seems to be the consensus favorite.  Loin, as I recall, was a bit lean, so we had to add fat to get the right texture.  Ditto poultry.

And most butchers- even in chain groceries- can do the grinding for you.

Whenever I think about trying a new recipe for something I don’t know that well, I try to look in my collection of cookbooks and online sources.

For something like a sausage, I’d also check the ingredients listed on the packaging of those I like.  That will at least get you an ingredient list and relative proportions.

I think The Sausage Maker .com and Sausage Making .org could be helpful for finding stuff or info. YouTube will also have people posting about fat mixes, meat blends, etc.

DIY Sausage, Food Processing & Kitchen Supplies | The Sausage Maker




__





						www.sausagemaking.org • Index page
					





					forum.sausagemaking.org
				







* We _did_ invest in a grinding attachment for our pro-level mixer, and it worked better than using our food processor.  But its meat plunger wasn’t very ergonomic and bruised my hands when doing big batches.  (We eventually replaced that.)

We also got the sausage stuffing attachment.  It worked well, but there’s a learning curve to actually stuffing the casings with consistency or breaking.  And then there’s choosing, storing and prepping the casings themselves…  So now we mostly either make patties or 1-2lb chubs of the seasoned meat instead.


----------



## prabe

Heh. I think you might be overestimating my ... ambitions.

I'm seasoning ground pork for the purposes of sausage gravy. We have a KitchenAid mixer, and we could get a grinder attachment, but ... that's a lot of stuff to set up and clean, relative to what we're doing. (Though I guess we could scale up the seasonings and make several batches.)

I was really hoping for your thoughts on what we're going. Even if breakfast sausage isn't your forte, you may still have thoughts.

What I have at this point is ...

1 pound of ground pork (we can get kinda upscale heirloom ground pork, which seems to have (or at least render) about as much fat as storebought breakfast sausage)

(all spices and herbs dried)

1 tsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
3/4 tsp sage
1/2 tsp thyme and/or savory
1/2 tsp smoked paprika
1/4 tsp marjoram
1/8 tsp rosemary
1/8 tsp cloves (scanty)
1/8 tsp allspice
1/8 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp shallot powder
1/8 tsp cayenne
1/8 chipotle
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes

EDIT: I did about what you say you do, when trying something. I checked the couple books I have, and I poked around online, but finding something scaled for 1 pound was ... tricky. I did some picking and choosing among them, and based the total on some sausage seasoning I have in a jar that calls for a tablespoon for a pound of ground meat. Since I'm not making links--or even patties--from this stuff, I'm not stressing on getting the seasonings super well-distributed. I'm wondering if you see anything weird or missing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Heh. I think you might be overestimating my ... ambitions.
> 
> I'm seasoning ground pork for the purposes of sausage gravy. We have a KitchenAid mixer, and we could get a grinder attachment, but ... that's a lot of stuff to set up and clean, relative to what we're doing. (Though I guess we could scale up the seasonings and make several batches.)
> 
> I was really hoping for your thoughts on what we're going. Even if breakfast sausage isn't your forte, you may still have thoughts.
> 
> What I have at this point is ...
> 
> 1 pound of ground pork (we can get kinda upscale heirloom ground pork, which seems to have (or at least render) about as much fat as storebought breakfast sausage)
> 
> (all spices and herbs dried)
> 
> 1 tsp brown sugar
> 1/2 tsp kosher salt
> 1/2 tsp ground black pepper
> 3/4 tsp sage
> 1/2 tsp thyme and/or savory
> 1/2 tsp smoked paprika
> 1/4 tsp marjoram
> 1/8 tsp rosemary
> 1/8 tsp cloves (scanty)
> 1/8 tsp allspice
> 1/8 tsp nutmeg
> 1/8 tsp onion powder
> 1/8 tsp garlic powder
> 1/8 tsp shallot powder
> 1/8 tsp cayenne
> 1/8 chipotle
> 1/8 tsp red pepper flakes
> 
> EDIT: I did about what you say you do, when trying something. I checked the couple books I have, and I poked around online, but finding something scaled for 1 pound was ... tricky. I did some picking and choosing among them, and based the total on some sausage seasoning I have in a jar that calls for a tablespoon for a pound of ground meat. Since I'm not making links--or even patties--from this stuff, I'm not stressing on getting the seasonings super well-distributed. I'm wondering if you see anything weird or missing.



We have a Kitchenaid setup.  Yes, it can be a pain setting up and cleaning.  Basically, we only use it when we have to grind our own meat.

Your recipe looks solid to me.  But MY experience making pork sausage was simpler and went a different direction- we worked with green onion/chive, dried mustard, peppers and the like.  So you might want to check one of the sausage making forums for tips on refining your recipe.

However, In my experience, sausage is one of those things you really should do in big batches as opposed to small ones.  I think the smallest batch of ANY kind of sausage or related products is 3-5lbs, and 10lbs is my default.

It might seem obvious, but make sur you MIX your spices well before incorporating them into the meat.

One other thing: when I make a 10lb batch of the family recipe for hot sausage, one ingredient is 2cups of water.  It’s added in gradually as I slowly add the spice mix to the meat.  It helps hydrate the dried spices while improving the texture of the mixed meat.  (I’m considering experimenting with other liquids.)


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Thanks! I'll take a look around, and I'll ponder adding some dried mustard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Note: best way to mix spices that I’ve found is clean out a decent sized glass jar- like one from your pickles, maraschino cherries or the like, dump your measured out spice portions into it, seal it and shake it.

I prefer it to Tupperware and similar products because it cleans a little bit easier.  Of course, if you drop it while shaking…


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Note: best way to mix spices that I’ve found is clean out a decent sized glass jar- like one from your pickles, maraschino cherries or the like, dump your measured out spice portions into it, seal it and shake it.
> 
> I prefer it to Tupperware and similar products because it cleans a little bit easier.  Of course, if you drop it while shaking…



When I mix spices, I do so in a Pyrex custard bowl (I have two sizes, and I haven't yet needed to mix more spices than would fit in a 10-oz bowl). If it's something like a spice rub, I put on an exam glove and gently grind the spices, to break up stuff--especially herbs--a little. Then I pour the mix into a (labeled) spice jar--Penzeys sells a number of sizes, and they come with labels.

Even if I'm not mixing the spices--such as some sort of stewlike thing--I'll still often measure the spices into a bowl as part of setting up my space.


----------



## Zardnaar

Father in law made this for wife's birthday. 




 Sticky date pudding. 

 Only the ice cream was store bought. 



 Fish and chips store bought. Blue cod with tartare sauce,  chips and a steak and egg burger. Fish and chip shops, Chinese and burger joint often the same thing. This hop also sells deep fried cheese rolls go figure. 




 And a weird burger. Had Sriracha mayo and peppini in it and jalapenos. Was nice wife got a glorified cheese and bacon burger and it rocked. This one was very nice and very greasy.

 Apart from this stuff just the boring usuals more or less living off rabit food and oats.

 Made a nice spiced pumpkin nut salad and tonight's effort was a chicken salad on pita very basic.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wow authentic Mexican here?


 Lamb tacos a thing over there? I like Mexican food mist places here kinda suck.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Wow authentic Mexican here?
> 
> 
> Lamb tacos a thing over there? I like Mexican food mist places here kinda suck.



I'm not an expert, but from the outside I don't see any reason lamb tacos wouldn't be a thing, other than perhaps a cultural preference for beef among red meats. There are folks who raise sheep around the US-Mexico border, at least.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t encountered lamb tacos, but I wouldn’t be surprised to find them somewhere.  

There’s an incredible family restaurant in San Antonio whose specialty is cabrito (goat).  They make it into all the kinds of things you’re used to seeing beef, chicken, pork or shrimp versions of.  They have rotisserie ovens all around the main dining area with glass towards the diners so you can see them cooking on the spits.

So why not lamb tacos someplace?


----------



## Zardnaar

Couple in the video had been to Mexico and had lamb tacos there. 

 I've seen similar tacos in videos in Mexico as well.


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Zardnaar said:


> Couple in the video had been to Mexico and had lamb tacos there.
> 
> I've seen similar tacos in videos in Mexico as well.



Lamb barbacoa is an authentic Oaxacan dish and is absolutely delicious. I'm mostly vegan, but cave for lamb occasionally.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ah I have some Mexican friends in Houston. They asked what could they eat if they came here (as a joke). 

 I suggested Turkish.


----------



## Zardnaar

Rating the various sides you can get at a fish and chip shop. 









						All the fish and chip shop sides, ranked
					

The best things that are neither fish nor chips.



					thespinoff.co.nz
				




 They do 23. There's more but it's location specific. Eg they exclude jam raps (NZ donuts jam center, chocolate bars, wedges and special options). 

 Most F&C shops do burgers and often Chinese more rare Indonesian or Cambodian dishes. I can go to one and get a cheese and bacon burger, chop suey, fish and chips and a satay beef on rice all from the same place. 

  And some places offer garlic butter or vinegar as condiments.

 NZ donuts are different they're deep fried and coated in Suger and cinnamon or you get them full of various jam flavours.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting. 



 Kumara and pumpkin hummus was nice though.
 Pile o' rice, salad, chicken and a bit of pita. Think I went vegetarian on Saturday by accident.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dad just hit 76 yesterday.  Among other things, Mom & I put together a nice antipasto  on a 14”x20” turkey platter for his party.  I chose the ingredients, she did the layered plating.

INGREDIENTS:
Provolone 
Mortadella 
Genoa Salami
Thinly sliced red onion 
Castelvetrano olives
Kalamata olives
Heart of palm
Marinated mushroom slices
Marinated artichoke hearts
San Marzano tomatoes 
Sopressata 
Diced mozzarella 
Sweet Capicola

DRESSING:
Red wine vinegar 
Lemon juice 
EVOO
Dijon mustard 
Rosemary 
Oregano 
Thyme
Basil
Parsley 
Black pepper

It came out damn good.  But there were hiccups.  The brand of artichoke I prefer was out of stock, so I was kind of guessing when I chose a substitute.  They were tasty, but they did have a little bit more of the tough, inedible outer leaves still attached.

Similarly, the sopressata I chose had an inedible casing, but I couldn’t SEE it.  So people were pulling little strips out as they ate . 

Still, it was tasty.  And- leave it to my creole family- several took the antipasto and slapped it between pieces of the buttered toast we had provided and made faux mufalettas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Days before Dad’s birthday party (02/22/2022), I needed to cook a big meal so we could eat AND have leftovers while we were prepping the house for the gathering.  I bought a chuck roast…but when I got it home, I realized my USUAL recipe wasn’t going to be a great idea. 

Most of the time, I use chuck roasts to make what we call “Stoup”- a soup/stew that is based on Hungarian goulash and veggie beef soup.  It’s very tomato heavy…and the party menu was primarily Italian. 

So to avoid tomato overload, I tried making a soup based on French onion soup, but with chuck added in.







My chuck roast, sliced & seared







Sautéing the onions, garlic and portobello mushrooms in a stick of unsalted butter and the rendered fat from the seared chuck roast






The soup in the pot






The soup close up.  At this point all the ingredients are in the pot, including bay leaf, pepper, parsley, thyme, beef stock, a can of cream of mushroom soup and an equal amount of Sauvignon blanc.






Plated, topped with melted gouda butter-slathered toasted sourdough.


----------



## Zardnaar

Crumpets not an American thing?

 These are a bit different than locally. Cream cheese and jam. 


 6:35 mark. 

Might have to go for a trip.....

 Last night's chicken katsu burger. Was nice enough but wouldn't get it again. 



 On the fence about dining out. This place was very good with distancing and vaccine pass.


----------



## CleverNickName

Maybe not _everywhere _in America, but we can get crumpets here in the Pacific Northwest pretty easily.  They're especially popular in Seattle, IIRC, and a couple of bakeries here in Portland have them.  I like 'em with maple butter for breakfast, or with a sharp cheese for lunch.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Crumpets aren’t too big in the USA, but they’re available in most of our _major_ cities.  That said, I don’t think I’ve ever had one.


----------



## Zardnaar

I'm not that big on them but they're nice enough.



 Wife's meal should have ordered that it was delicious but she didn't love it. Said it was good at least.


----------



## Thunderfoot

What's a crumpet???   No seriously, most Americans have no clue.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dad just hit 76 yesterday.  Among other things, Mom & I put together a nice antipasto  on a 14”x20” turkey platter for his party.  I chose the ingredients, she did the layered plating.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> Provolone
> Mortadella
> Genoa Salami
> Thinly sliced red onion
> Castelvetrano olives
> Kalamata olives
> Heart of palm
> Marinated mushroom slices
> Marinated artichoke hearts
> San Marzano tomatoes
> Sopressata
> Diced mozzarella
> Sweet Capicola
> 
> DRESSING:
> Red wine vinegar
> Lemon juice
> EVOO
> Dijon mustard
> Rosemary
> Oregano
> Thyme
> Basil
> Parsley
> Black pepper
> 
> It came out damn good.  But there were hiccups.  The brand of artichoke I prefer was out of stock, so I was kind of guessing when I chose a substitute.  They were tasty, but they did have a little bit more of the tough, inedible outer leaves still attached.
> 
> Similarly, the sopressata I chose had an inedible casing, but I couldn’t SEE it.  So people were pulling little strips out as they ate .
> 
> Still, it was tasty.  And- leave it to my creole family- several took the antipasto and slapped it between pieces of the buttered toast we had provided and made faux mufalettas.



FWIW, I had that on a sandwich today.  Toasted some sourdough, then the bread with Mayo & brown mustard.  It tasted great, but the ingredients were too coarse to properly stay on the bread.  There was significant spillage.

Essentially, it was a faux, messy muffuletta.


----------



## Zardnaar

Thunderfoot said:


> What's a crumpet???   No seriously, most Americans have no clue.




 Like a spongy biscuit/scone/savory pancake. 

 Best served toasted with butter, golden/maple syrup, or jam and whipped cream.

 English. Not sure if they made it to Aussie/Canada but they made it to NZ. 

 Fun fact apparently the relative lack of fish and chip shops and Indian restaurants in the USA is because they came out after 1776 in the early 19th century. So Australia and NZ get savory pie shops, bakeries, and fish and chip shops USA not so much. 

 Think there's an NZ pie shop in Colorado as expats opened one. They're also diversifying from ye olde English pie with things like butter chicken or Thai green curry pie.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Zardnaar said:


> Like a spongy biscuit/scone/savory pancake.
> 
> Best served toasted with butter, golden/maple syrup, or jam and whipped cream.
> 
> English. Not sure if they made it to Aussie/Canada but they made it to NZ.
> 
> Fun fact apparently the relative lack of fish and chip shops and Indian restaurants in the USA is because they came out after 1776 in the early 19th century. So Australia and NZ get savory pie shops, bakeries, and fish and chip shops USA not so much.
> 
> Think there's an NZ pie shop in Colorado as expats opened one. They're also diversifying from ye olde English pie with things like butter chicken or Thai green curry pie.



Well Fish and Fries or (hush puppies) is just good ole fashioned comfort food.  Not something you really 'go out for' you just make 'em.at home.  (Long John Silvers and Capt. D's being the major exceptions) and Indian food is one of the fastest growing markets of takeout in US.  (Love me some Chicken Tikka Masala and Paneer).  

A crumpet sounds like an English Muffin, except edible.  lol (I prefer buttermilk biscuits..which is like a scone... but not)  Damned language barrier again.  lol


----------



## Zardnaar

Butter chicken, paneer naan and mango lassi large town NZ. Right at start of the video.

 There's some epic food places up there road trip last year dined nearby.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last night I had a disastrous time in the kitchen.  Poked my thumb with a santoku (not badly), dropped some disposable reusable containers on my head, and melted a cutting board on my island’s glass cooktop…repeating something I did a 20 years ago.  Back then, we had to replace the cooktop.

This time, I was having excellent success removing the melted plastic with a mix of baking powder, vinegar, and elbow grease.  And then I chipped the glass over the burner, shallowly, but in 4 places.

That’s not fixable.

_Making things wors_e: when we built this house, we opted for a downdraft-style cooktop.  When I screwed up the first one, there were only 6 on the market.  They grabbed some market share over time, but right now, there’s only 3 that I can find, two of which don’t seem to be available anymore.  The third?  $2400, $500 more than the models I’d prefer.  IF it’s even actually available.  And right now, that’s a bigger “IF” than I can display on a screen- the guy we talked to today said his computer told him late March to early April for availability…but he doesn’t trust what he’s seeing based on past experiences.

We may in fact be forced to remodel the kitchen to accommodate a standard lighted hood exhaust & stovetop setup.

Thing is, that’s what I wanted 24 years ago.  But if it works out like that, it’s not going to exactly make me happy, you know?


----------



## Zardnaar

Corn beef/potatoe hash. 



Sticky date pudding.


Best sticky date we've found. Tried an Irish pub it was almost empty


----------



## prabe

@Dannyalcatraz Two things that might make you feel better.

First, my wife melted an aluminum baking pan on an electric (coil) cooktop. She had to replace the coil and the drip pan and stuff, but things were otherwise fixable.

Second, there was a story in the Washington Post (It's probably behind a paywall, but I can find you a link if you want) about someone melting the middle out of a clad skillet on a radiant cooktop. That seems like something that'd take some effort ...

I sincerely hope y'all can solve this for something less than the cost of renovating your kitchen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> @Dannyalcatraz Two things that might make you feel better.
> 
> First, my wife melted an aluminum baking pan on an electric (coil) cooktop. She had to replace the coil and the drip pan and stuff, but things were otherwise fixable.
> 
> Second, there was a story in the Washington Post (It's probably behind a paywall, but I can find you a link if you want) about someone melting the middle out of a clad skillet on a radiant cooktop. That seems like something that'd take some effort ...
> 
> I sincerely hope y'all can solve this for something less than the cost of renovating your kitchen.



Nobody who cooks is accident free.

25+ years ago, in a previous house, Mom was having a bad day in the kitchen while trying to make gumbo.  

As is traditional, she was doing it in a single large pot, and started with her roux.  Well, she burned it, and had to clean the pot and start over.  Then she burned her SECOND roux,

The third time?  Somehow, a tiny trail of oil drizzled down the side of the pot and hit the burner, igniting.  i happened to be looking that way as it happened, and quickly moved to smother the fire before it got serious.

We had pizza instead.

That, BTW, is the day I started doing my gumbo a different way.  I make my roux over low heat in a nonstick frying pan and add it to the pot almost last.  That lets me brown the meats in the main pot, developing a nice fond before I deglaze.  It also means that if I mess up my roux, I don’t have to start over from the first step,


----------



## Zardnaar

Jian Bing on a spinning grill. 



 And after.


 Bought Gingersnap with cream cheese fory wife. Got to try it. Beautiful. 



 Cookie things far right. 

 Tots not at the farmer's market.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kitchen Hack:


I made meatballs using mini muffin-tins.  1lb of ground meat made 18 muffins. Faster than hand rolling or using a scoop. 

I used a basting brush to lightly oil each cup, and placed my tins on an edged cookie sheet to catch any grease that might escape.  (Some did, but not much.)  The tray could have taken another mini tin, but I had used all the meat.  The meat muffins came out of the tins pretty easily.

They were baked at 350degF until I saw some nice browning.

My aunt tried it with larger muffin tins after I told her about this, and she was also pleased with the results.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Kitchen Hack:
> 
> 
> I made meatballs using mini muffin-tins.  1lb of ground meat made 18 muffins. Faster than hand rolling or using a scoop.
> 
> I used a basting brush to lightly oil each cup, and placed my tins on an edged cookie sheet to catch any grease that might escape.  (Some did, but not much.)  The tray could have taken another mini tin, but I had used all the meat.  The meat muffins came out of the tins pretty easily.
> 
> They were baked at 350degF until I saw some nice browning.
> 
> My aunt tried it with larger muffin tins after I told her about this, and she was also pleased with the results.



I have used some silicone muffin sleeves to break a meatloaf into a dozen smaller meat wads, for something more like small plates. Been a while, though. It does work well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fighting words. 

 NZ vs USA food from American expat. Fighting words. Fight fight fight!!


 NZ wins
1. Chocolate
2. Scones
3. Roasts
4. Sweet potato/kumara.
5. Wine.
6. Fruit/produce
7. Eggs
8. Coffee
9. Pies (savory) (USA sweet).
10. Ice cream
11. Indian food. 
12. Butter/dairy food.

 Good Mexican food is a bit of a mystery here it's like sport that isn't rugby, high culture, sensitive men etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One clear advantage you guys have is, paradoxically, your country’s small size.  That translates into shorter supply chains, more of a custom of eating what’s in season. Fresh & in-season can make a HUGE difference.

For example, I’m STILL missing the breads and butters I got on a trip I took to Rome 36 years ago.  Our group was staying a week in a monastery, and the bread & butter for the continental breakfast was delivered fresh daily from farms just outside of the eternal city.

Indian food, though…

I’m in one of those areas she mentioned in passing, where the availabil of Indian cuisine is MUCH more available than where she came from.  On one major N/S street between my Dad’s original office and where that street terminates a couple miles north of us, we have a HUGE Indian & Pakistani presence, largely due to the businesses hubs & headquarters here.  In that stretch, there’s between 11-15 Indian restaurants*, as many as or more than American melting pot staples of Mexican, Italian and Chinese joints.  On top of _that_, there’s a half dozen groceries and even an all-Indian movie theater.  And the two streets that parallel that N/S corridor ALSO have a fair number of Indian eateries.

We’re even getting Indian fusion places pop up.  I’ve personally been in a couple Indian-Mexican places, and recently spotted a Chinese-Indian place.



* some succeed, some fail.


----------



## prabe

We have a handful of quite good Indian restaurants around us (and at least one good Thai one) that we know of, and I see other cuisines around in other nearby suburbs.

One of those Indian restaurants is a fusion Indian-Italian place. I much prefer their straight-Indian food to anything else, but that's *my* preference.


----------



## Zardnaar

Indians really common here it's one of the main takeaways. If Mexican is everywhere in the US here it's Indian and various Asian and Turkish places. 

 In my city (small 120k) there's 7-8 Turkish places in a 1km stretch and a similar number of Indian places. 

 They've trickled down to any town of 10000+ probably has an Indian place. My hometown is 13k or so and has a Turkish kebab place and 1-2 Indian joints. 

 The reason we eat in season is because of price. 2000+km to Australia anything imported is gonna cost a bomb.

 Outside Pajeha, Polynesian the only significant ethnic groups are Chinese/Indian for the most part. 

 Our one Mexican place has 2-3 Indianand Turkish places within a block.

 Said Turkish place the other night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did a thing:


----------



## prabe

No snark, but that package looks like something out of the 1970s, dunnit?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> No snark, but that package looks like something out of the 1970s, dunnit?



It does a bit, no question.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It does a bit, no question.



I'd be curious to know if it worked better with ground beef than sausage meat. Or--possibly--if there's some operational tweak necessary, like the large ice molds that need to have tepid water run on them before you can get the ice out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I'd be curious to know if it worked better with ground beef than sausage meat. Or--possibly--if there's some operational tweak necessary, like the large ice molds that need to have tepid water run on them before you can get the ice out.



I *strongly* suspect the texture of the sausage blend vs plain ground meat was a contributing factor.  And I may not have pushed the lid down fully/properly.

But the amount of actual sticking along the edges was more minor annoyance level than major issue.

And even with all that, this product does double duty as fridge/freezer storage.  Even if the product simply doesn’t work as advertised, the connections between adjacent patties is thin enough that frozen patties should snap apart fairly cleanly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just found this demo video from the company showing me that operator error was possibly a significant factor in causing my separation issue.  First, they recommend using slightly less than 2lbs of meat.  I used a smidge over.  Second, they advocate opening the meat press upside down to facilitate removal- no deep cup to work around when lifting the patties out.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just found this demo video from the company showing me that operator error was possibly a significant factor in causing my separation issue.  First, they recommend using slightly less than 2lbs of meat.  I used a smidge over.  Second, they advocate opening the meat press upside down to facilitate removal- no cutting edge to work around when lifting the patties out.



I think your idea of freezing the meat and breaking the patties off while frozen is sound.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> I think your idea of freezing the meat and breaking the patties off while frozen is sound.



I wish I could take credit, but it was THEIR idea!


----------



## Sacrosanct

5  years ago you wouldn't catch me dead eating sweet potatoes and Brussel sprouts.  But I did an experiment.  Roasted them and coated them in my own spicy umami sauce, paired with the rhubarb wine I made three years ago.  Turned out quite good, actually!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As I’ve gotten older, I have found that even several foods on my “hate” list can be transformed into tasty dishes by someone who REALLY understands the ingredient.


----------



## Zardnaar

Was sick last week more or less lived on cereal and fruit. Nothing exciting cooked for a while. 




 Got this for free out our local cinnamon roll. Served piping hot so the brown Suger and icing is all gooey. 



Creme brulee dessert from last night served with soft gingernut hot cookies. 

 And on the way out got this for free. 


 Chocolate brownie. 

 With Covid basically avoid town and only go to one place now. Sunday breakfast, Monday coffee and Tuesday dinner.

 Last night's burger. 



 Last week's salad. Ate vegetarian for the week and cereal. 



Haloumi cheese, roast veggie salad, hummus and walnut.


----------



## Zardnaar

Vegetarian eggs Benedict.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lamb and hummus platter around 5:00 mark or just after. 


 Pretty much only way I eat lamb.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Around here, I mainly get lamb as kebabs (middle eastern restaurants), roasts (holiday buffets), or the occasional chop (Brazilian churrascarias or middle eastern restaurants).


----------



## Zardnaar

Pretty much only middle eastern restaurants. Don't enjoy the ye old traditional roast lamb.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Experiment: Creole/Mediterranean sandwich *

The sandwich:
1) 1/4lb Creole hot sausage patty from old family recipe (all beef)
2) Roasted Garlic sliced bread, toasted and drizzled with EVOO
3) babaganoush from a local restaurant (smoked, puréed eggplant spread)
4) tabouli from a local restaurant (diced parsley, EVOO, lemon juice, tomato, bulgar wheat, etc.)

Side: leftover linguine stroganoff 

Results: the heat of the sausage played nicely with the smoky flavors of the babaganoush and the herbal acidity of the tabouli.  I’m not COMPLETELY surprised- we traditionally pair this sausage on sandwiches with pickles and mayo- but the devil is always in the details.  The spices in the individual ingredients could still have clashed.

Verdict: I wanted a second sandwich!  But I wanted to leave the last patty for my Dad.  I would SO eat this sandwich again.  I would serve this to others.  If I had a restaurant, I’d give it a test run there.


----------



## prabe

Welp. Got COVID. Got sick, started to get better, _then_ my sense of smell went wonky. Dammit. I can taste stuff, but most of the nuance is gone, and the only smells that get through are things like dishwasher detergent and mouthwash.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn!  I hope you recover soon, and with your senses intact!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Damn!  I hope you recover soon, and with your senses intact!



I have some hope that since A) my case was relatively mild, B) my sense of taste seems mostly intact, and C) my sense of smell isn't *completely* gone, it will recover quickly and well. That may prove to be false hope, but false hope is better than none ...


----------



## Zardnaar

Anything appealing?


Last night's dinner chicken cashew and hotdog+ chips.



 Today's lunch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Today's effort. Went for hike up here. 





  Celebrated with a cscone. It had cream cheese on top.



 Washed down with a mocha.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Anything appealing?
> View attachment 155349
> 
> Last night's dinner chicken cashew and hotdog+ chips.
> 
> View attachment 155350
> 
> Today's lunch.



I’d probably try anything on that menu.  _Everything_, given enough time and money.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’d probably try anything on that menu.  _Everything_, given enough time and money.




 I think there's over 40 deep fried items, 16 burgers and then the Chinese stuff.

 The leftover chicken served dinner for two tonight after a bit much wine.

 No idea what a chilli pattie or steak and cheese pattie is. I assume some sort of deep fried meat patties. 

 Meat patties is basically a fried burger patties rarely put in the burger. Places that put a bit more effort make the pattie themselves and may add herbs and spicess or potatoes, batter it and fry it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Easter time NZ hot cross buns. 



 Traditional variant. 



 Cranberry ones. 





 Trapped. 

Tried a few odd ones this year eg fruitless, Chocolate peanut butter ones.

 Prefer the traditional spiced ones although btge cranberry vibes were damn good as well as they just replace the sultanas. Chocolate ones and peanut butter not spiced.


----------



## Zardnaar

Eaten crap all Easter weekend. Brunch.


 Cheese and bacon burger with salt and vinegar onion rings with ketchup and american mustard dipping sauce. 

 Dessert. 



 Injectable donut. Large syringe with raspberry jam in it while my wife tried salted caramel. Served with whipped cream.


----------



## prabe

Make-your-own filled donuts? Niiiice.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Make-your-own filled donuts? Niiiice.




  Local cafe gimmick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Theres a couple of bakeries around here that make their choux pastry ahead of time and let you choose the filling.  It’s about the closest thing around here to a New Orleans style chocolate eclair- as in, chocolate frosting with chocolate filling.  Even in the French bakeries here, most chocolate eclairs have a creamy vanilla filling with a chocolate frosting.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Theres a couple of bakeries around here that make their choux pastry ahead of time and let you choose the filling.  It’s about the closest thing around here to a New Orleans style chocolate eclair- as in, chocolate frosting with chocolate filling.  Even in the French bakeries here, most chocolate eclairs have a creamy vanilla filling with a chocolate frosting.




 Long thin pastry/bun herefilled with whipped cream and chocolate icing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tried something new…






Not the sautéed zucchini, onions & tomatoes…





Not the pan full of NY Strips bring sautéed in butter & EVOO…





THIS: a creamy blue cheese dipping sauce!





Plated.

This was my first attempt at mimicking the creamy blue cheese dipping sauce that comes with the bacon-wrapped flatiron appetizer at Boston’s Pizza (a Canadian chain spreading through the USA).  It’s such a good dipping sauce that 2 people I know who don’t like blue cheeses in general demand their own ramekins when we order this appetizer.

This time I used half a stick of unsalted butter, a half container of heavy whipping cream, 2/3 of a wedge of Blue Dauvergne cheese, and ground black pepper.  The only complaint: not thick enough.  Next time, I’m using the whole cheese wedge.


----------



## CleverNickName

Happy birthday to Gordon, my sourdough starter, who is celebrating his 2nd year today.




Drat...slightly under-proved.  Ah well. 

*CleverSourDough*
200g bread flour
300g whole wheat bread flour
350g water
12g salt
100g sourdough starter*

Mix the first four ingredients together, let stand for 30 minutes.  
Then knead for 10 minutes in the bowl,  working the sourdough starter in until smooth.
Bulk ferment for two hours, using the "stretch and fold" technique to develop the gluten.
Shape the dough, place it in a well-floured banaton, and let rise in the refrigerator overnight.
Put a pizza stone in the oven, and preheat to 450°F for at least an hour.  Turn the dough out onto a sheet of parchment paper, slash the top,  and let it rest while the oven preheats.
Bake directly on the hot stone at 450°F for 20 minutes, then reduce heat to 350°F for another 40 minutes.
The last step is the hardest:  allow the loaf to cool completely before slicing.
*made from a 50/50 mixture of all-purpose flour and water, by weight.  This ratio, along with the quantities above, will give you a dough with 73% hydration.


----------



## prabe

How much maintenance does Gordon need? My wife was making some sourdough for a while that didn't need much starter upkeep.


----------



## CleverNickName

prabe said:


> How much maintenance does Gordon need? My wife was making some sourdough for a while that didn't need much starter upkeep.



Not a lot, actually.  He's like a houseplant that lives in the refrigerator: I just feed and water him every week, and he's happy.

He lives in a glass flip-top jar with the gasket removed.  On Friday I take him out of the fridge and feed him.  On Saturday, I waste* half of him, and feed him again.  Sunday I make the dough, feed him, and then put him back in the fridge for another five-day nap.

*When I say "waste," I mean that I pour him into a bowl, add some extra flour, baking soda, etc., and make pancakes or flatbread out of him.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last things first, fully plated: Prime rib with creamy horseradish, turnip roots, and eggplant w/ shrimp & bacon.






Eggplant is Mom’s favorite veggie.  So we collaborated to try something slightly different.  Here’s the eggplant, sautéed with onions, tomatoes, bacon and seasoning ( more on that later).





Here it is after the shrimp were added and cooked.





Diced turnips, done with EVOO, butter, salt, parsley.  They were cooked in the microwave, one of the better ways to handle starchy or watery veggies.





The rib roast, resting.

NOTES: 
1) this was my second try with the reverse sear method, and I liked the results.  I’m a convert.  However I made one mistake- I skipped the step where you take the meat out of the oven while it heats up to full power for the sear.  This is actually the KEY to the results you want from this method, namely, maximizing your medium-rare while minimizing the well done border.

2) I used the essentially the same seasoning mix on the eggplant as on the rib roast because I had a bunch left over.  The mix was salt, black pepper, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, rosemary and thyme.  Parsley & chives were added to the eggplant as well.  The eggplant was diced but not peeled.  Shrimp were added next to last: submerged in the pot’s liquid & contents, and the pot turned off to poach them perfectly.  The last step was adding a sleeve of crumbled Ritz crackers to add a buttery, salty punch AND bind & thicken the remaining liquids in the pot into something like a purée.

The result was surprising: the flavor was almost like an okra gumbo, despite having few ingredients in common.  If I had added chicken stock to the pot, I could have passed it off as one.  I’m not the biggest fan of eggplant- it’s THE defining line between veggies I like and those I don’t- but I’ll be making this again.

3) the diced turnip roots were done in the microwave with EVOO, butter, salt, pepper and parsley because the results we get that way are generally superior to other methods we’ve used in the past.  The microwave essentially steams the roots quickly from the inside out, all while dehydrating them a bit.  This results in tender, slightly sweet turnips.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mom & I tried Dominican cuisine for the first time tonight. We had stewed chicken with red beans & rice, a slow cooked goat dish with fried yucca, 2 different kinds of empanadas, and some sweet plantains.

Not bad, but Mom was less than impressed. Good enough to eat, but not calling her strongly to return. She did enjoy the empanadas and plantains, though. She thought my goat was better than her chicken, and the (vegetarian) red beans were lightly seasoned and soupier compared to how we do ours or what we’ve had in Colombian restaurants.

I still want to try some other options, though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Would try that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I enjoyed everything I tried, even if it didn’t “Wow!” me.  I’m definitely looking forward to the leftovers.

Bonus: this place is new (to this location, at least), so they don’t even have a full menu yet.  So there’s LOTS more to try on the horizon.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I enjoyed everything I tried, even if it didn’t “Wow!” me.  I’m definitely looking forward to the leftovers.
> 
> Bonus: this place is new (to this location, at least), so they don’t even have a full menu yet.  So there’s LOTS more to try on the horizon.




 I sometimes like places like that for variety. My other half (third she's kinda short) loves her favorites. That means we eat them over and over. 

 And sometimes I just want something basic. Favorite place does so an awesome cheeseburger though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I sometimes like places like that for variety. My other half (third she's kinda short) loves her favorites. That means we eat them over and over.
> 
> And sometimes I just want something basic. Favorite place does so an awesome cheeseburger though.



Yep! 

Not every meal has to be an adventure.  Sometimes, you want your metaphorical comfy slippers and cozy blanket.


----------



## Zardnaar

We call these Belgian biscuits. Not sure if they're unique to NZ/ maybe Australia.





 Two cinnamon cookies held togather with raspberry jam with vanilla icing and raspberry jelly crystals on top.


----------



## Zardnaar

Party like it's 1985. 



 Bacon and egg pie with chocolate milk. Milks a kids one but it was on sale around  0.75 usd with less Suger than soda. 

 Pie was nice enough but very little bacon essentially an egg pie.

 Late autumn but almost 17 degrees Celsius. Very good for deep south and this time of year t shirt weather.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I love chocolate…but I’m mildly allergic to it,  I still eat it, but sparingly.

I may have mentioned this before, but did find a partial workaround, though.  I bought some ToranI coffee syrup, and it’s a remarkable substitute for chocolate syrup.    I’ve mostly had it on ice cream, but I bet a “coffee” milk would be similarly enjoyable.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I love chocolate…but I’m mildly allergic to it,  I still eat it, but sparingly.
> 
> I may have mentioned this before, but did find a partial workaround, though.  I bought some ToranI coffee syrup, and it’s a remarkable substitute for chocolate syrup.    I’ve mostly had it on ice cream, but I bet a “coffee” milk would be similarly enjoyable.



Chocolate overtones are relatively common in coffee--which I'm sure you know, as I know you have a relative (father, IIRC) who's *serious* about his coffee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep!

i was originally going to have him make some coffee and I’d blend it with simple syrup, but when I found the Torani, I didn’t see any point in reinventing the meal.


----------



## Zardnaar

I don't eat much chocolate. Took me 4 days to eat a half pound Reese's peanut cup my friend in Houston sent me last week. 

  NZ flavoured milk isn't super sweet 7% Suger vs 10-11% soda. 

 I don't add Suger to coffee or tee. Not a massive fan of soda so I'll usually buy water or flavoured milk.

 I don't mind a mocha though but will usually alternative between a flat white (Sunday) and a mocha today (Tuesday).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Driving around after our eye exams, Mom & I tried a new (to us) place: Shawarma World.






						Shawarma World | Irving, TX 75038 | Menu | Order Online
					

Shawarma World with menu, specials, order online for pickup, takeout, carryout, or delivery, the best hummus, falafel, lamb gyro, beef shawarma, chicken shawarma arabi, meat bowl, mixed shawarma plate, mediterranean fish plate, fattoush salad, world baklava. Servicing Irving, Dallas, Fort Worth...



					ordershawarmaworld.com
				




They’ve been open for about 3 years, in a strip mall very close to where my father’s second office used to be.  It’s not big, I’d say fewer than a dozen tables total- it would fit in most American fast food chain locations with room to spare.

The menu isn’t big, either, but it’s a nice selection nonetheless.  Because we were eating in the car and only wanted a light snack, I got us two drinks, an order of their rice-stuffed grape leaves, and a chicken shawarma wrap (cut in half) with fries.

Their fries were nearly perfect.  Crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside.  Mom’s only complaint was not enough salt, but I thought they were fine.  The wraps were tasty and slightly messy, as they should be. The stuffed grape leaves were served hot with a thick citrus & olive oil sauce similar to greek avgolemono and some nice pickles & tomatoes. 

The guy working the register was waaaaaay cool, and it was obvious the staff was keeping that place as clean as possible.

Even though Mom wasn’t too happy with the grape leaves- she prefers meaty ones, which are relatively rare around here- she thought this place was good enough to make a return to at some future point.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Driving around after our eye exams, Mom & I tried a new (to us) place: Shawarma World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawarma World | Irving, TX 75038 | Menu | Order Online
> 
> 
> Shawarma World with menu, specials, order online for pickup, takeout, carryout, or delivery, the best hummus, falafel, lamb gyro, beef shawarma, chicken shawarma arabi, meat bowl, mixed shawarma plate, mediterranean fish plate, fattoush salad, world baklava. Servicing Irving, Dallas, Fort Worth...
> 
> 
> 
> ordershawarmaworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve been open for about 3 years, in a strip mall very close to where my father’s second office used to be.  It’s not big, I’d say fewer than a dozen tables total- it would fit in most American fast food chain locations with room to spare.
> 
> The menu isn’t big, either, but it’s a nice selection nonetheless.  Because we were eating in the car and only wanted a light snack, I got us two drinks, an order of their rice-stuffed grape leaves, and a chicken shawarma wrap (cut in half) with fries.
> 
> Their fries were nearly perfect.  Crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside.  Mom’s only complaint was not enough salt, but I thought they were fine.  The wraps were tasty and slightly messy, as they should be. The stuffed grape leaves were served hot with a thick citrus & olive oil sauce similar to greek avgolemono and some nice pickles & tomatoes.
> 
> The guy working the register was waaaaaay cool, and it was obvious the staff was keeping that place as clean as possible.
> 
> Even though Mom wasn’t too happy with the grape leaves- she prefers meaty ones, which are relatively rare around here- she thought this place was good enough to make a return to at some future point.




 Stuffed grape leaves were dolma?

 Menu looks very familiar except here there's normally lamb as an option with the chicken and falafel. 

 Kinda similar to that Arabic place I used to rave about but less options. 

 The hole in wall types with a few seats very similar to here.

Got a birthday coming up in July thinking of this place. 



			Online Ordering


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Looks good!  I’d be on one of those lamb dishes.  I haven’t had any in a while.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My momma always told me, “Creepy is like a box of chthocolates- you never know what you’re gonna get...or what‘s gonna get you.”


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks good!  I’d be on one of those lamb dishes.  I haven’t had any in a while.




 Generally only eat lamb at a Turkish or Arabic place. They can do wonders with it. 

 Ye olde traditional roast pass.


----------



## Zardnaar

Southern style chicken on spiced rice with kumara and pumpkin seed hummus and salad. 




Gah the photo is a bit crap doh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Generally only eat lamb at a Turkish or Arabic place. They can do wonders with it.
> 
> Ye olde traditional roast pass.



If you ever get a Brazilian churrascaria open in your neck of the woods, odds are good lamb will be on the menu- probably as chops.  And it will be goooooooood.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you ever get a Brazilian churrascaria open in your neck of the woods, odds are good lamb will be on the menu- probably as chops.  And it will be goooooooood.




 Good luck with that. There's a foodtruck doing Argentinan sausage is about the closest it gets.


----------



## Zardnaar

The greasy spoon visiting a fish and chip shop. Rare these days. Dinner for two.



 Sweet and sour wontons on rice. 



Chips, sausage, steak and cheese pattie. 

 I has regrets. Tasted good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Brunch for mother's day. 



 I made a light dinner. Mini croissants. 



Breakfast killed me normally eat porridge.


----------



## Zardnaar

This stuff rocks. 

 
And homemade spicy chicken washing it down with some German beer.



 Added half a teaspoon of Peri Peri chilli.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The one Peri Peri place near me closed a while back.  I thought the food was decent, but the restaurant itself was not a welcoming place to be.  Seats weren’t exactly comfy, and they abused their AC system.  I mean, I like it cold in general, but people’s food was being chilled at the table.  As were the people.

They didn’t last long.


----------



## prabe

I haven't yet made anything with just berbere (one of the other spellings ...) seasoning, mainly because my wife is more sensitive to spicy heat than I am, like by a fair amount (and I suspect I'm a bit more sensitive to it than at least Danny is). I mostly use it as an accent, and it works well for that, IMO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have found eggs & egg-centric dishes are a great canvas for experimenting with new spice mixes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

At the bequest of the assembled mothers, we did NOT cook in any meaningful way for Mother’s Day.  Instead, we largely did takeout: a peach cobbler from a restaurant with an ace of a baker, red beans, rice, and lemon pepper wings & thighs.

Well…we WANTED lemon pepper thighs.  Turns out, Wing Stop doesn’t make them anymore.  Instead, they have “Thigh Bites” a boneless nugget like thing.  Thing is, these were the exact opposite of why their thighs had been ordered.  Where the thighs had been juicy, tender, meaty and perfectly seasoned, the tiny Thigh Bites had a breading to meat ratio that resulted in tiny, dry, over breaded and overseasoned- pretty much crunchy little nuggets of chicken.  They were barely edible with the honey mustard or ranch dressing dipping sauces.

How bad are they?  I decided to try some in a salad the next day- greens, onions, tomatoes, radish sprouts, celery and the reheated nuggets topped with an Italian dressing.  The results were better…but still not good.  There was still WAAAY too much breading compared to the meat.  The Thigh Bites were doing double duty as protein and croutons.


----------



## Zardnaar

Steak at our favorite place. Wasn't that good as I didn't like the rest of the meal or vegetables. And garlic butter didn't work for me. 

 Steak was nice though the meal wasn't. Just ordered the wrong thing everything was cooked fine. 

 Creme Brulee was great though.



 And last night's meal. 



Some sort of vegan pattie. Tasted like a sweet falafel almost.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pepper steak pie.


 Bacon and Egg pie


 Chocolate cream bun's.




 Pepper steak was delicious other stuff take it or leave it


----------



## Zardnaar

Fundraiser selling Southland Sushi aka cheese rolls. 



 3 Dozen of Them. 









						Menu | Amigos
					

Check out the Amigos menu! From burritos, tacos, nachos, and steak, to margaritas and local beers and wines, we've got it all!




					www.amigos.co.nz
				




 Well once in a while we go and try Mexican. Considering this place. Probably lame compared to USA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Fundraiser selling Southland Sushi aka cheese rolls.
> 
> View attachment 157157
> 
> 3 Dozen of Them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menu | Amigos
> 
> 
> Check out the Amigos menu! From burritos, tacos, nachos, and steak, to margaritas and local beers and wines, we've got it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amigos.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well once in a while we go and try Mexican. Considering this place. Probably lame compared to USA.



One thing I’ve learned about Mexican food is…it’s diverse.  I mean, its a big country with two long coastlines.  There WILL be regional takes.  I’ve lived in Texas most of my life, and I was in my mid-20s before I found a Mexican restaurant that served seafood of any kind.

Besides that, true Mexican food in America is rare- most restaurants serve fusions of Mexican with the local state cuisine.  So Tex-Mex like we get around here is different from the “Mexican” food you’ll find in New Mexico, which differs from Arizona’s version, which isn’t like Nevada’s.  California’s version is pretty unique.

And believe me, fans of one will not necessarily like the other variants.  (Not really a surprise, if you think about it.)

PLUS, we’re starting to see stuff that was sold as “Mexican” being revealed as having other national origins.  A bunch of Central and South American places are starting to spring up, so we’re seeing even more variations.  My mom has gotten to the point where she can distinguish at least 6 different countries’ tamales.

Looking at that menu, I’m seeing stuff I don’t see in typical Tex-Mex, but might be more common in California.  Some- but not all- of that is probably due to having to adapt the ingredie to what’s available.  Plus, some of that looks more South American than actually Mexican to me.

If I were there and looking for something “familiar”, I’d probably look at the carnitas soft tacos or the carne asada.  The Cerdo y piña and costillos look good to me too.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One thing I’ve learned about Mexican food is…it’s diverse.  I mean, its a big country with two long coastlines.  There WILL be regional takes.  I’ve lived in Texas most of my life, and I was in my mid-20s before I found a Mexican restaurant that served seafood of any kind.
> 
> Besides that, true Mexican food in America is rare- most restaurants serve fusions of Mexican with the local state cuisine.  So Tex-Mex like we get around here is different from the “Mexican” food you’ll find in New Mexico, which differs from Arizona’s version, which isn’t like Nevada’s.  California’s version is pretty unique.
> 
> And believe me, fans of one will not necessarily like the other variants.  (Not really a surprise, if you think about it.)
> 
> PLUS, we’re starting to see stuff that was sold as “Mexican” being revealed as having other national origins.  A bunch of Central and South American places are starting to spring up, so we’re seeing even more variations.  My mom has gotten to the point where she can distinguish at least 6 different countries’ tamales.




 I assume it's Tex Mex not authentic Mexican. 

 There's at least one authentic place but it's in Auckland other side of the country and ten time (and then some) larger. 

 Alot of places have a few authentic meals and the others adapted for local tastes eg Chinese and Turkish pizza/kebabs.

 Never had tamales seen them on American tv shows. Think I have met 1 Mexican here and that was 2007.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> I assume it's Tex Mex not authentic Mexican.
> 
> There's at least one authentic place but it's in Auckland other side of the country and ten time (and then some) larger.
> 
> Alot of places have a few authentic meals and the others adapted for local tastes eg Chinese and Turkish pizza/kebabs.
> 
> Never had tamales seen them on American tv shows. Think I have met 1 Mexican here and that was 2007.



I personally never cared for tamales all that much, but my Mom LOOOOOOVES them.  She grew up with Creole/Cuban tamales from Manuel’s in New Orleans, and would have relatives ship them to Texas, or take a cooler full home when she visited.  Unfortunately, they went under right after Katrina.

Fortunately, about 5 years ago, she found a place called Tommy’s which makes tamales closer to Manuel’s than anyone else she’s ever found, and they just opened a second location a few miles from the house,  (They also do RIDICULOUS burritos and quesadillas.)

Bonus: there’s a vendor at our local farmer’s market who sells tamales that were nearly identical to Tommy’s.  We actually did side by side blind taste tests.  Mom could tell them apart, but pronounced them to be a decent substitute if she couldn’t have Tommy’s.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I personally never cared for tamales all that much, but my Mom LOOOOOOVES them.  She grew up with Creole/Cuban tamales from Manuel’s in New Orleans, and would have relatives ship them to Texas, or take a cooler full home when she visited.  Unfortunately, they went under right after Katrina.
> 
> Fortunately, about 5 years ago, she found a place called Tommy’s which makes tamales closer to Manuel’s than anyone else she’s ever found, and they just opened a second location a few miles from the house,  (They also do RIDICULOUS burritos and quesadillas.)
> 
> Bonus: there’s a vendor at our local farmer’s market who sells tamales that were nearly identical to Tommy’s.  We actually did side by side blind taste tests.  Mom could tell them apart, but pronounced them to be a decent substitute if she couldn’t have Tommy’s.




 Never had them sigh. My theory is if you like Turkish, Arabic, Indian you'll like Mexican. I liked the US couple here doing it but Covid killed it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Never had them sigh. My theory is if you like Turkish, Arabic, Indian you'll like Mexican. I liked the US couple here doing it but Covid killed it.



That’s not a bad theory.  There’s more than a few non-meat ingredients in common, and even where they differ, certain flavors are VERY complementary, especially with Indian.

I got a real concrete example of this at the now-defunct Taco Naan around the corner from us.  Mexican street tacos that would normally be served with cilantro and a creamy avocado sauce worked just as well with an Indian mint sauce.  Chicken 65 could be served with tortillas just as easily as with naan.  A burrito stuffed with beans, rice & chicken then topped with salsa could just as easily be stuffed with a biryani.

Not gonna lie, but with the number of Mexicans and other hispanics working in kitchens of ALL culinary traditions in Texas and California, I’ve been predicting that some kind of Mexican fusion cuisine will become “the next big thing” among American foodies any time now.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That’s not a bad theory.  There’s more than a few non-meat ingredients in common, and even where they differ, certain flavors are VERY complementary, especially with Indian.
> 
> I got a real concrete example of this at the now-defunct Taco Naan around the corner from us.  Mexican street tacos that would normally be served with cilantro and a creamy avocado sauce worked just as well with an Indian mint sauce.  Chicken 65 could be served with tortillas just as easily as with naan.  A burrito stuffed with beans, rice & chicken then topped with salsa could just as easily be stuffed with a biryani.
> 
> Not gonna lie, but with the number of Mexicans and other hispanics working in kitchens of ALL culinary traditions in Texas and California, I’ve been predicting that some kind of Mexican fusion cuisine will become “the next big thing” among American foodies any time now.




 Well we have 2 or 3 options for Mexican now new place opened. There's at least 8 Turkish places by comparison nearby and more out of the CBD.


----------



## Zardnaar

Oh let fate decide the other night. Parked near town and cold crappy night. Went to the Indo Nepal place but it was packed out and it's a hole in wall place. Other options were burger/pizza place, Turkish or Khmer but went to a Chinese/Khmer place that we used to go to on D&D night. 




 Wife wanted hot rice type meal it was cold and wet and had a satay beef. I ordered a beef noodle soup which was a bit bland but I guess that's what the various condiments were for. Bit of Sriracha and chilli flakes later and it was pretty good. Not a massive soup fan but it was cold and crappy. 

 Place was more or less empty as well so social distancing. Favorite place for cheap Chinese that's not a fish and chip shop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last night, we did Japanese from a place around the corner from us.  The suite in question has housed at least 3 different Japanese restaurants over the past 24 years, and the current occupant has changed its menu (and head chef, I believe) a couple times.

Mom usually gets the Shrimp tempura bento box when we go there, and after last night, she claims she wants to branch out a bit with one of the beef bento boxes next time.

I’ve been in a bento box rut at that place myself, so I decided to try their shoyu ramen.  I can’t say it was better than some of the ramen I’ve had at any of the other Japanese places I eat, but one thing DID stand out: the chasu (pork belly) they included was the best tasting chasu I’ve ever had in a bowl of ramen.  It was stand-alone good.

…but there was only one medium-sized piece in the bowl!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Last night, we did Japanese from a place around the corner from us.  The suite in question has housed at least 3 different Japanese restaurants over the past 24 years, and the current occupant has changed its menu (and head chef, I believe) a couple times.
> 
> Mom usually gets the Shrimp tempura bento box when we go there, and after last night, she claims she wants to branch out a bit with one of the beef bento boxes next time.
> 
> I’ve been in a bento box rut at that place myself, so I decided to try their shoyu ramen.  I can’t say it was better than some of the ramen I’ve had at any of the other Japanese places I eat, but one thing DID stand out: the chasu (pork belly) they included was the best tasting chasu I’ve ever had in a bowl of ramen.  It was stand-alone good.
> 
> …but there was only one medium-sized piece in the bowl!




 We used to eat Japanese a lot 15-20 years ago. 

 Gradually stopped eating it as we just prefer Turkish instead. And our favorite place changed our favorite dishes. 

 I'll still happily eat it but don't really see the point vs better options eg Cambodian, Turkish, Indonesian etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just like my Mom is nuts for all the Mediterranean/Middle Eastern cuisines, I’m the same way for Asian ones.  I wouldn’t call Japanese my favorite of those I’ve had- Vietnamese wins that contest- but it certainly scratches certain itches the others don’t,


----------



## Zardnaar

Cambodian. Wife ordered her just the usual beef satay. 


 Ordered the Lok Lak never had it before. Beef, lemon pepper sauce, veggies on rice.




 This is it along with the lemon pepper sauce 



 And the satay.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oooh!  Never had Cambodian _per se_- might have had some unknowingly from restaurants serving related cuisine.

Looks tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oooh!  Never had Cambodian _per se_- might have had some unknowingly from restaurants serving related cuisine.
> 
> Looks tasty!




 The rest of the menu. Well most of it. 







 First had Cambodian back in 1998. There's been a few places ever since.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> The rest of the menu. Well most of it.
> 
> View attachment 248739
> 
> View attachment 248740
> 
> View attachment 248741
> 
> First had Cambodian back in 1998. There's been a few places ever since.



Yeah, looks like I’d have a good time there!


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, looks like I’d have a good time there!




 My dish had a delicious lemon pepper aftertaste. 

 First went to that place in January 2003 when they did an anything on the menu for $5 (3.50 usd). Student's were out of town. Prices have roughly doubled since then meals were $7-8 and $3.50 for a satay burger.

 Also my mother's favorite last place I took her for a meal before she passed. She preferred that food over other places. It was the cheapest as well not that I let her see the prices (I paid).


----------



## Zardnaar

Gonna try a homemade beef satay. 



  Super simple marinade for few hours, quick fry serve on hot rice and heat the satay sauce.

 That moment you realize you took the photo upside down.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mixed Meze grill at one of the Turkish places here.



On the right mixed chicken and lamb in spiced rice. In the middle various dips and hummus. 

 In the left some dolma, bread, falafel, spring rolls.

Hadn't been for a while place was a bit run down and dead quiet although we were out on a Tuesday night.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tried out the Black Dog burger basically bacon and egg.


 Brioche bun grease bomb and it was epic. Made a reservation for my birthday as the have a seperate area for larger group.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mixed bag cuisine wise this weekend.

On Friday, I picked up dinner from a local “gourmet buger” place near us.  Normally, their stuff is worth the extra money they charge, but they left my sautéed oni9ns off of my BBQ Bacon burger and they changed the recipe on their sweet potato fries that Mom usually loves,  it may be a while before we return- Mom holds culinary grudges.

OTOH, we went to a small gathering on Sunday, celebrating a friend’s anniversary as a monk and also the impending ordination of one of his mentees.  It was an early afternoon thing, with the host providing caviar, rumaki, salmon on cucumber and similar finger foods, plus an assortment of champagne, red wine and the contents of their bar, and a beautiful fruit-crowned cheesecake.  I was asked to bring a nice dip.

So I made our variant on a shrimp & cream cheese dip, pairing it with 2 kinds of crackers (Ritz and Blue Diamond Pecan crackers), as well as some Kerrygold butter for those who wanted to double down on decade.  

It went over well, but we did have some leftovers because a few of the guests had gotten exposed to COVID the night before and didn’t attend.  So we’ve been eating it on toast as open-faced sandwiches.  

Oh, the horror!


----------



## Zardnaar

You can keep your caviar lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

Walked past this on the way to and from dinner. Town was kinda busy for a Tuesday night abnormally warm day 19C right before winter.


----------



## Cadence

Broke out the hand crank ice-cream maker for the first time in quite awhile at a campout this weekend.

The base recipe a cookbook is for chocolate cheese cake ice-cream:  2 bars cream cheese, 2 cups whole milk, 4 cups heavy cream, 2 eggs, 2 cups sugar, 2 cups cocoa powder, and 2 tsp vanilla.  Came out just fine as usual in about 20 minutes.

Had trouble with the strawberry this time.  Leave out the cocoa, and halfway through churning put in the strawberry puree (1.5 pounds strawberry, 2 pounds sugar - and I added 2 tsp vanilla mixed heated in a double boiler til soft and then  blended).  I think it was well past half when it was put in, and so some of it that was pretty much done stayed that way and the rest stayed runny.  And it wasn't help in that I think we ended up starting cranking it the wrong direction after that.  So, it wasn't even quite soft-serve (except at the very bottom). 

We've also used the base for grasshopper (mint) ice cream and peach ice cream before. 

Luckily one of the others saved the Dutch oven (box-mix) brownies.  I didn't let the charcoal go along enough before I started them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to a place we first visited 20 years ago. Haven't been in years. 

 Lamb kofta Turkish place 



 Breads and dip. 

 Kofta on rice plus salads. 



 Some sort of pumpkin ball. 

 Washed down with a local porter. 



 Great meal nicer than the last one we had. Motr expensive Turkish in town probably the best to dine in.


----------



## Fenris-77

Has anyone ever noticed that recipes for Indian Curry are mostly complete and utter crap? It's not that hard to cook, but I read the first four or five things that come up for, say, Butter Chicken and I ask myself if they're cooking the same thing I want to cook.

Edit: So I thought, lets ask a famous person, so I looked at Gordon Ramsay's Butter Chicken recipe. It's still utter crap (although he is a wonderful chef, despite his sassy pretend tv persona).


----------



## prabe

Fenris-77 said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that recipes for Indian Curry are mostly complete and utter crap? It's not that hard to cook, but I read the first four or five things that come up for, say, Butter Chicken and I ask myself if they're cooking the same thing I want to cook.
> 
> Edit: So I thought, lets ask a famous person, so I looked at Gordon Ramsay's Butter Chicken recipe. It's still utter crap (although he is a wonderful chef, despite his sassy pretend tv persona).



My wife had a friend in grad school who was Indian, who gave her a kheema curry recipe. I can copy it somewhere for you if you want it. It's one of our go-to recipes.


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> My wife had a friend in grad school who was Indian, who gave her a kheema curry recipe. I can copy it somewhere for you if you want it. It's one of our go-to recipes.



Thanks for the offer, and I'll always take a recipe, but generally I'm fine. I was a chef for many years and figured it out. I just think it's odd how many bad recipes there out there. Well, I mean there's lots of bad recipes, but even more than normal in this case. Anyway, I'll stop shouting at clouds now.


----------



## prabe

@Fenris-77

Turns out I'd typed it up a while ago, so it's no trouble at all. I apologize if it comes across as though it's written for a moron, but I type up my recipes for myself.

Anyway, the recipe.


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> @Fenris-77
> 
> Turns out I'd typed it up a while ago, so it's no trouble at all. I apologize if it comes across as though it's written for a moron, but I type up my recipes for myself.
> 
> Anyway, the recipe.



That looks really tasty.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last night's potato bake. Left over for lunch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Something Americans may not be to familiar with.



Bacon and egg pie in the warmer. Almost 2 inches thick. $2.80 usd approx.

 Buying pizza by the slice is rare here. Pie is everywhere.

 Wife bought a peppered steak pie while I got a Mexican chicken with chorizo one.


----------



## Zardnaar

Apple pie nah. Apple Crumble though on a cold snap in winter..... We made this tonight. Few ingredients were substitutes. Instead of rolled oats I used blackberry and apple flavored breakfast oats. 


 In the little ramican. 

 And about to be served up. 



 Cinnamon, butter, four, oats, brown Suger, stewed apples.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Made my first attempt at my aunt’s glazed ham today.  I melted a stick of unsalted butter, added 3T of brown sugar, and 6oz of strawberry preserves.  Then I topped it with some sliced pineapple pieces.  Baked it at 350degF for over 90 minutes.

If I wasn’t using hers as a recipe, I’d be happy with my results _for a first try._

I had the beginnings of a nice crust, but extra time in the oven would be a mistake- it was just a touch drier than it should have been.  By the flavor of the pot drippings and the pineapple pieces that fell into it during the cooking process, it was clear that my GLAZE was not quite right.

My aunt’s ham glaze always had a stronger strawberry flavor and higher overall sweetness.  The texture was much thicker. And her pineapples were slightly salty where mine were noticeably so.

So next time, I’m at least doubling the amount of brown sugar and strawberry preserves.  I’m also going to ask her son- who does not cook- if he remembers anything about her ham prep.


----------



## Zardnaar

Home made Tikka masala washed down a pale ale.


----------



## Zardnaar

My appetite just came back had two small dinners last week. 





__





						Home - Fergburger
					

Fergburger is a Queenstown ‘Must Do’! Operating since 2001 it has been a favourite by locals and visitors alike.




					fergburger.com
				





 Cheeseburger craving isolation ends tomorrow. 

Tempted to go get a steak and egg burger tomorrow. 10 hour return drive to Queenstown hmmnn. 

  Thinking about eating my foot.

Cheeseburger. With egg. And bacon. And an extra pattie. And another egg. And beetroot. And some steak. Extra onions as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Demolished a Buck burger today for dinner. Wife's stomach still a bit tender so she had a cheese and bacon burger.

 Buck burger has pattie, bacon, egg, pineapple, onions, salad, and beetroot slices. 

 I will concede the Aussies know their way around baking a pie and fish and chips. Aussie shop but the species are the same. 


 Fish was Hake and Hoki which are nice fried. Decent looking chicken burger as well.

 They also do a deep fried Mars bar which is chocolate, caramel and nougat. In New Zealand we deep fry Moro bars which are chocolate, caramel and nougat. Heretics over the ditch.

 Guess it's kinda like Marmite and Vegemite. Ones a disgusting yeast based spread while the other is a disgusting yeast based spread. 

 They also wrap their fish and chips left to right while we do it right to left. Heretics!!.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Lunch today:

2 artichokes with butter and lemon...

According to the thermometer it is now 34 C outside, so didn't feel like something heavy...


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> Lunch today:
> 
> 2 artichokes with butter and lemon...
> 
> According to the termometer it is now 34 C outside, so didn't feel like something heavy...




 7C degrees here. Swap?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> 7C degrees here. Swap?



I prefer the heat. Especially now during summer, and I have vacation...


----------



## Zardnaar

Ulfgeir said:


> I prefer the heat. Especially now during summer, and I have vacation...




Sawft.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Zardnaar said:


> Sawft.



But yes, there has been summers with just tons of rain and temperatures around 10 C. Those are no fun.

And we have on the other hand had winters with also that kind of temperatures, so there is a bit of joke that that some years there is the same temperature and weather at Christmas as on Midsummer..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Slices of pan-fried NY Strip on toasted ciabatta roll with mayo, cheddar, sautéed onions and baby spinach.  

Served with sliced avocado and Campari tomatoes, seasoned with lemon-infused olive oil, tarragon vinegar, and Tajin spice blend.

Forgive the paper plate & plastic cutlery- our hot water is STILL out, and we’re trying to minimize the amount of dishes I have to wash by hand…


----------



## AnotherGuy

Damn that looks good and I didn't bring any lunch into work today.


----------



## Zardnaar

Been living off reasonably basic things. 

 Went to local Turkish place hadn't been to in years. Closest thing to pharmacy didn't want to walk far. 



 Lamb wrap with hot chilli sauce. It was magnificent.

  Missed birthday dinner wife gave me Covid happy birthday!!! Going out for delayed birthday thing tomorrow. Gonna hit the hard stuff think I'll do a hot chocolate.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Cooked birthday dinner for my father. 

Filet of pork, with fried chantarelles and a sauce made with blue cheese, cream, creme fraishe, little bit of soy sauce and parsley (this was gratinated for about 20 mi utes)  Served with rice and a sallad. 

And for dessert: fresh strawberries with milk.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Slices of pan-fried NY Strip on toasted ciabatta roll with mayo, cheddar, sautéed onions and baby spinach.
> 
> Served with sliced avocado and Campari tomatoes, seasoned with lemon-infused olive oil, tarragon vinegar, and Tajin spice blend.
> 
> Forgive the paper plate & plastic cutlery- our hot water is STILL out, and we’re trying to minimize the amount of dishes I have to wash by hand…



Looks tasty.

Your water heater's dead? I hope it died as non-dramatically as possible.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> Your water heater's dead? I hope it died as non-dramatically as possible.



The water heaters are fine.  Worse, in its own way- we had multiple breaks in the hot water pipes _under_ our foundation.  For the second time in 8 years.

The floor was over 105degF in some spots.

The first time, we just had plumbers drill straight down and replace the broken pipes.  Had to replace about 80% of the first floor’s tile and wood flooring.

This time, we’re opting to have the entire house’s hot AND cold water redone so it runs through the ceiling & walls.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The water heaters are fine.  Worse, in its own way- we had multiple breaks in the hot water pipes _under_ our foundation.  For the second time in 8 years.
> 
> The floor was over 105degF in some spots.
> 
> The first time, we just had plumbers drill straight down and replace the broken pipes.  Had to replace about 80% of the first floor’s tile and wood flooring.
> 
> This time, we’re opting to have the entire house’s hot AND cold water redone so it runs through the ceiling & walls.



Ah, the joys of slab foundations. Got one of those, myself. That's a lot of work, but if the pipes in the slab are bad, it's probably the right answer. Hope it happens quickly for y'all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Supposedly, 1 work week.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Supposedly, 1 work week.




 What the old construction joke. Work out how long it takes and costs then double it?

 Managed to cook last night managed to stomach some salad type stuff and made a chicken salad on pita with rice. 

 Delayed birthday dinner on Sunday. 




Fried camembert cheese with spiced apricot entree as a starter. 

 Mains 

 Steak with peppercorn sauce, baked potato and vegetables.

 Washed down with a hot chocolate and a 17 hour snooze.


----------



## Zardnaar

This years best toasted sandwich winner. 

 Would eat damn it looks good. They can only make 60 a day.


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ hot sauce Kaitaia (Kie tyre) Fire 


 Wasn't as hot as expected but it was nice on my burrito.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Today:s lunch:

Steamed vegetarian dumplings (storebought), some veggies. The two cups cobtain a "hot" and sweet chili-sauce, and a mix of soy-sauce and Apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today’s dinner:





Shrimp spread & fresh avocado on toasted pita, with celery & tomatoes.


----------



## Zardnaar

I'll let you keep the shrimp.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Did some beef jerky with varying levels of linhering heat, which I will eat as a snack during the Swedish Field Championship in archery this weekend. Started with some where between 450-500 grams of minute beef.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pie section at local bakery. Well the hot ones more in the freezer and fridge.



mAh favorite is peppered steak and jalapeno cheese


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There’s a Korean bakery about 15-20 minutes drive from here that has these addictive buttery bacon & garlic rolls.  Got them the first time because we were in the neighborhood and needed a snack.  So we pulled into a strip mall at the intersection of a major N/S street and an E/W tollway.  Now we get them almost every time we’re over there!

Which is actually a bit of a shame.  The last time we were over there, I counted about 30 different places to eat in that strip mall.  Most of them are some form of Asian or Asian fusion.  There’s a smattering of dessert places as well, and the anchor store- an Asian grocery store- has its own food court that includes a relatively well-reviewed poké place.

And all of that is on the southeast corner of that intersection.  The northwest corner has a similarly impressive array of (still mostly Asian) eateries, and another Asian grocery…with ITS own food court.  If I had the money, I could eat at a different place every two days for a third of the year.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s a Korean bakery about 15-20 minutes drive from here that has these addictive buttery bacon & garlic rolls.  Got them the first time because we were in the neighborhood and needed a snack.  So we pulled into a strip mall at the intersection of a major N/S street and an E/W tollway.  Now we get them almost every time we’re over there!
> 
> Which is actually a bit of a shame.  The last time we were over there, I counted about 30 different places to eat in that strip mall.  Most of them are some form of Asian or Asian fusion.  There’s a smattering of dessert places as well, and the anchor store- an Asian grocery store- has its own food court that includes a relatively well-reviewed poké place.
> 
> And all of that is on the southeast corner of that intersection.  The northwest corner has a similarly impressive array of (still mostly Asian) eateries, and another Asian grocery…with ITS own food court.  If I had the money, I could eat at a different place every two days for a third of the year.




 Reminds me up north pretty much everything on the strip near where we were staying was Asian. 

 Tried a Persian place run by Afghani family. 

 I like Asuan food but a lot of it has been available since the 80's so Chinese/Korean/Jaanese or whatever has very little appeal. Mongolian, Cambodian or Philippino if I can find it are nice, SEA and Indian also more up my alley. 

 I


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m slowly working my way through the world’s cuisines.  Nobody has suggested trying one I wouldn’t give at least one chance to.

So far, I haven’t found any that really turn me off, although some DISHES, RECIPES or INGREDIENTS have tripped me up.  Some I like more than others, of course.

Of course, America is awash in all kinds of takes on European cuisine, and I dig all that.  I‘ve also tried food from several of the unique American fusion cuisines (like Gullah and my own Creoles) as well as that of some of the First Nations tribes.

Of the Asian cuisines I’ve tried, Vietnamese, Chinese, Burmese, Japanese and Indian are all solid winners for me.  The little bit of Nepalese, Mongolian, Filipino and Cambodian I’ve had were good.  I’m still trying to figure out Korean, though- it’s very hit or miss for me.  Bangladeshi food was OK.  I’ll say this, though: across the cuisines, I’ve found the soups are usually a pretty safe bet.  I _probably_ eat a wider variety of Asian soups than any other region except America/European…but it’s not a sure thing.

I’ve gotten to sample a good portion of Caribb/Gulf of Mexico, Central and South American cuisine.  Mexican & Tex-Mex are basically comfort cuisines for me, but Brazilian and Columbian are hot on their tails.  There’s a brilliant South American fusion restaurant that emphasizes Argentinian cuisine over the rest, and evert bite I’ve had there was aces.  There’s few Jamaican places around here, but I’ve liked what I’ve tried.  The one Puerto Rican one I’ve been to was fun, but I’ve only been twice.  I found 2 Cuban places, one was meh, and the other was brilliant. Dominican was OK, as was Salvadorian, but not so much that I’d go on a quest for a taste.  Peruvian was good, but the 2 places I knew are gone.

We’re awash in pretty good Mediterranean/Middle Eastern places. I’ve yet to find one that didn’t have SOMETHING I’d smash.  Saudi is the one that’s at the bottom of the list so far, and I still have a favorite joint for that.

African cuisine is just now getting a foothold here in Texas.  Most of what I’ve had has been Ethiopian, which I do not pass up an invitation for.  I was excluded from a chance to try Nigerian food at a private party (seating was limited, but my parents got to go).  The few Egyptian places around here have been fusions with either Italian or Lebanese.  The former is MUCH more Italian than Egyptian, and the latter folded a few years ago.


----------



## Zardnaar

Caribbean and African is good luck here don't think I've seen it. Well the rare north African place eg Moroccan or something. 

 Korean is to hit or miss for me prefer tobavoud that. 

 Malaysian and Indonesian are interesting. 

 Small city though don't have some of the other options.


----------



## Zardnaar

Generally Mexican places here suck, we have 3 in town and ones kinda new. One has a terrible reputation. 

 Using my Louisiana/Tex Mex couple that had their own place one of the other two is very nice the other is good/decent. It's not cheap same price as everywhere else. 

 Anyway went to the nice place last night they have better beer as well. 



 Open tacos were nice fried chicken left, Caesar salad right.

 Also got this as a starter. Some sort of potato dish. 



 Bit there's kumara skins in it which is slices of kumara with the skin on and 3 dipping sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For SOME reason, I have started sneezing when I eat certain _mildly_ spicy things, especially pickled pepprocinis.  And it’s ONLY the mild stuff, never the spice bombs.

I’m finding this annoying.  

So are people in adjacent counties, because my sneezes are almost always volcanic.  No exaggeration: if I sneeze while lying in bed, the guitars on my wall 10’ away will resonate with a ringing chime.

Some people dining with me have complained I hurt their ears.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For SOME reason, I have started sneezing when I eat certain _mildly_ spicy things, especially pickled pepprocinis.  And it’s ONLY the mild stuff, never the spice bombs.
> 
> I’m finding this annoying.
> 
> So are people in adjacent counties, because my sneezes are almost always volcanic.  No exaggeration: if I sneeze while lying in bed, the guitars on my wall 10’ away will resonate with a ringing chime.
> 
> Some people dining with me have complained I hurt their ears.



There are times when I'm working with a bunch of dried herbs/spices, and something lands _just so_ on my trigeminal nerve and I end up sneezing about every thirty seconds for the next ten minutes or so. It seems to be more likely, the more dried ground peppers I'm using.

Pickled things, though, seem as though they'd have enough moisture that it's not anything like the same phenomenon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And it’s not like pickling liquids are the trigger- at least, not by themselves.  I eat all kinds of pickled foods without issues.


----------



## prabe

It's definitely weird. I got no ideas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Repurposed leftovers: Boudin Ball Soup

My aunt brought us a bunch of boudin balls from NOLA, and I wanted to try something besides a sandwich.  So I thought, why not soup?  So I went looking for recipes and found…none.  So I had to think of something of my own, which resulted in this:



Obviously, I was inspired by matzoh ball soup- one of my faves.  I added the spinach and mushrooms because I thought they’d pair nicely with the boudin.  I had also thought about tomato soups or avgolemono, but this was the one I decided to go down first.

I sautéed most of the veggies: a stalk of celery, a carrot, 3 white button mushrooms, and one bunch of green onions.  After they looked & smelled right, I added chicken broth, a bouillon cube, parsley, white pepper, ground black pepper, and bay leaf.

When all that reached a boil, I turned off the heat and added some julienned baby spinach leaves.

This broth was served with a single leftover boudin ball.

Like a good matzoh ball, the boudin ball retained its integrity while soaking in the broth.  But when you’d slice off a bit with the edge of your spoon to have a bite, the sliced off portion would soften pretty quickly.  It almost became…creamy.

The verdict: this experiment was a success.  I put in a little too much white pepper, but the overall flavor was a hit.  Will do this again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bring a plate lots of roast lamb. Not a fan of roast lamb. Tiny amount bottom of plate. 




 Raided the salad bar. Ima terrible kiwi traitor even not a fan of roast lamb 

 Casting summon American expat @pukanui. How do you find NZ roast lamb as an expat USian?

 Dessert. Carrot cake, ginger plum cheesecake. 



 And whatever this is. 



 Blueberry steamed pudding apparently.


----------



## Zardnaar

Very basic. Crumpets with butter. 



 You can put jam, butter, cream, maple syrup, golden syrup, etc on them think I like them plain with just butter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did some more serious cooking than I have been of late, per my parents’ requests.  This is something we call Moussak-Ayee- a fusion of Mediterranean and Creole cuisine.

Moussaka (and its cousin, pastitio) is a Greek/Lebanese casserole similar to lasagna.  consisting of alternating layers of eggplant and meat, with potatoes added in some traditions.  The eggplant & potato layers replace the pasta found in lasagna.  The meat is sautéed with onions, garlic, tomato and seasoned with things like salt, pepper, oregano, chives, parsley and cinnamon.

The whole dish is topped with a béchamel sauce that has been made into a custard by enhancing it with cheese, white pepper, eggs salt and nutmeg.

The Creole fusion part in the dish comes from substituting 2/3 of the traditional ground beef/lamb/beef & lamb mix with authentic Louisiana hot sausage. This provided a modest but noticeable heat kick.

If you wanted to do something similar, but wanted to stick to traditional middle eastern ingredients, replace the Louisiana hot sausage with sujuk.  Sujuk is an Eastern European/Middle Eastern fermented, relatively hard sausage that- while not as hot as the Creole stuff I use- still delivers some heat.  It’s kind of like a spicy Italian sausage.


----------



## Zardnaar

Would try. Nothing exciting over here we have bought some new sauces I suppose. 

Been watching YouTube videos on Las Vegas. Alot of food type reviews in the various casinos. 

 Around half the food horrifys me the other half is hell yes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fine dining in NZ tonight. 

 We had family travel to Invercargill a small city right at the bottom of the country. 

Fat Bastards Lucifer Pepper Steak pie. 





 Pretty darn good. All the best pies seen to be in smaller locations. Various small towns and this joint. 


 FB on YouTube.

 Nice lingering heat in mouth, beautiful pastry and gravy. Steak was so tender kinda like casserole.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We’re going to be doing something in a similar vein tomorrow.  We’re taking some creole oyster dressing and some turkey I froze a while back and topping them with gravy and puff pastry.  So it’s kind of like making some kind of pot pie/crusted casserole.

These are flavors we know work well together- essentially, its thanksgiving leftovers, but presented differently.


----------



## Zardnaar

We have something similar here. A few places do pastry topped casserole in a dish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here’s a link about the “Thanksgiving Casserole” I made.  It was a mixed bag of successes and mistakes.  Plenty of Roman for improvement, but I’m planning on doing it again…when I get the proper cooking vessels for it.


A couple of selected pix:


The _main_ issue was what I cooked it in.  It was too loose to be served fresh out of the oven from a standard baking pan- it just disintegrated.  

Dishes like this are best made & served in an individual cocotte/crock/bowl of some kind, like a chicken pot pie or French Onion Soup…which im ALSO interested in cooking.  So now I’m shopping for something in the 16-22oz size that can handle 350-500degF and doesn’t have protruding handles.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I did some omelettes for dinner tonight- no pix.

2 eggs, a splash of milk seasoned with parsley, chive and Tony Chachere’s seasoning mix.  Inside, there was some pulled pork from a local bbq chain, plus diced onions, julienned spinach, and sliced tomatoes.  I topped them with a mix of Swiss and Caramelized Onion Cheddar, paprika, a drizzle of bbq sauce and a dollop of sour cream.

The only complaint was Mom thought it needed more salt.


----------



## prabe

There seems to be a lot of salty stuff in that omelette. Like, I can see looking at putting all that in and thinking it would be salty enough. Other than the spinach and maybe the tomatoes (depending on how cooked they got) that's an omelette I'd eat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> There seems to be a lot of salty stuff in that omelette. Like, I can see looking at putting all that in and thinking it would be salty enough. Other than the spinach and maybe the tomatoes (depending on how cooked they got) that's an omelette I'd eat.



The pork & Chachere’s have some saltiness while the onion cheddar, bbq and sour cream all have some tang to them.

But Mom & I have always been like the salt eaters from Star Trek.  It’s only because of a diagnosis of _extreme_ salt-dependent hypertension- the worst in that doctor’s 40+ years of practice- that I’ve managed to change that for myself with a lot of consciousness effort.

Since I’m the main family cook, that effort has translated into lower-sodium meals for everyone.  So that complaint is pretty familiar.


----------



## CleverNickName

Here's what I'm cooking for the Session Zero this weekend.

*Sticky Pig*
(oven-roasted pork butt)

_Ingredients:_
1 bone-in pork shoulder, 4-10 pounds
Molasses
Brown sugar
Pickling salt
Water

_Instructions:_
1.  Wash the pork shoulder and pat dry.  Place it in a large dutch oven or food-grade bucket, some kind of container large enough to completely submerge it in liquid.  Because that's what you're gonna do!

2.  Make enough brine to completely cover the pork shoulder.  To each quart of cold water, use 1 tablespoon pickling salt, 1/4 cup brown sugar, and 1/4 cup molasses.  Stir until completely dissolved, pour over the pork roast, and then repeat as necessary until the pork roast is submerged.

3.  Place it in the fridge overnight.

4.  Remove from the brine and place it fat-side-up on your roasting rack.  Do not rinse or pat it dry.  Leave it to rest, uncovered, for 2-3 hours or until it comes up to room temperature.  Preheat your oven to 500°F. 

5.  Slash the fat cap in a cross-hatch pattern to help it render out.  Place the roast into the ripping-hot oven, uncovered, and sear it for 30 minutes.

6.  Without opening the oven, reduce the oven temperature to 250°F and cook for another 30 minutes, plus 20 minutes per pound (thus a six-pound roast would need to cook for 3 hours: 30 minutes for the sear, and 30 minutes + (120) minutes roasting.)

7.  Check for doneness; the bone should wiggle easily ("like a loose tooth," my dad would say).  If not, cook an additional 20 minutes and check again.

8.  Remove the roast from the oven, tent with foil, and allow to rest for 20 minutes.  Then remove the bone (save it for your next pot of beans!), and shred the meat with two forks.  Serve over rice with your favorite barbecue sauce, some warm Hawaiian rolls, and some crunchy coleslaw.


----------



## Zardnaar

Selection of various yummy things from last week or two. 


 Turkish chicken shish kebab with hot sauce. 



 Cheese and onion toastie potato chips. 



 Ham and cheese toastie I had with onion ham in the cabinet. 



 Butter chicken pie. 



 Cream donut.


----------



## CleverNickName

Hollister, Son of Gordon


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CleverNickName said:


> Hollister, Son of Gordon
> View attachment 264715



Looks good; reference missed.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks good; reference missed.



Gordon was the name of *my first sourdough starter*.  I split the batch to give it away to my friends, and this is the second one that I propagated from it.  We named it Hollister, Son of Gordon.


----------



## Zardnaar

Making a beef and rice kinda burrito. 



 Marinaded in EVOO, garlic, extra hot habenero, sweet chilli and smokey bbq sauce. Serving it with salad and caramelized onion hummus.



 The results. Was quite good.


----------



## Zaukrie

Bought five new cookbooks....I should probably use them. So far, they've been good recipes, but not great. Also, I keep realizing I don't actually have the ingredients, after I start. Still, the concepts have generally worked, as you'd expect from ATK.


----------



## prabe

Zaukrie said:


> Bought five new cookbooks....I should probably use them. So far, they've been good recipes, but not great. Also, I keep realizing I don't actually have the ingredients, after I start. Still, the concepts have generally worked, as you'd expect from ATK.



I've found ATK's recipes to me wonderful starting points, amenable to tweaking to individual tastes, and mostly adaptable to what equipment you have in your kitchen.


----------



## Zaukrie

I'm going to try more Ottelenghi recipes this fall and winter. Also, a lot more vegetarian meals. Two of the new books are veggie heavy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have an ATK/Cook’s Illustrated online subscription and a 6’ tall rack of cookbooks.  I also routinely look at stuff on Food Network (televised and online), NYT, Allrecipes and other sites.

I’m not necessarily looking for complete recipes, but techniques, pointers and suggestions.  I’m constantly making adjustments to recipes I find due to ingredient availability, medical and religious dietary restrictions and even simple taste preferences.

And a lot of times, those recipes provide me with crucial insights.  

For example, I had been trying for years to figure out how to get cubed potatoes that were crispy on the outside and soft and creamy on the inside.  ATK’s Duck-Fat roasted potatoes provided me with the answers.  I was missing at least one step, and I wasn using a hot enough oven.


----------



## Zaukrie

I almost bought several more recipe books yesterday.....but I managed not to. Mostly because I'm "retired*" and only make enough money to pay for my DnD and other gaming stuff.

*my wife owns a business and now makes what I used to, but still, I really should get a part time job.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I have an ATK/Cook’s Illustrated online subscription and a 6’ tall rack of cookbooks.  I also routinely look at stuff on Food Network (televised and online), NYT, Allrecipes and other sites.
> 
> I’m not necessarily looking for complete recipes, but techniques, pointers and suggestions.  I’m constantly making adjustments to recipes I find due to ingredient availability, medical and religious dietary restrictions and even simple taste preferences.
> 
> And a lot of times, those recipes provide me with crucial insights.
> 
> For example, I had been trying for years to figure out how to get cubed potatoes that were crispy on the outside and soft and creamy on the inside.  ATK’s Duck-Fat roasted potatoes provided me with the answers.  I was missing at least one step, and I wasn using a hot enough oven.



I agree. I think, broadly that someone else's recipe is a starting point. If you cook it more than once, it'll evolve some, inevitably.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of our local Japanese places closed last month.  It was a shame, too, because they were 1) very good and 2) a good bargain for what you got.  The places that were left nearby were either pricey or frankly, not that good, except for a local ramen chain.  But the ramen chain’s menu is very limited.

Well, last week, a new Japanese place opened in the same suite as the one that just closed.  We decided to try them out tonight.

As it so happens, it wasn’t so much of a closure as a change of management/ownership.  Some of the faces- like the head cook and one of the waiters- are the same.

The menu, however, is different.  Some old familiar dishes have new recipes.  And some things have vanished, like the bento boxes.

Mom’s pork ton katsu was tasty but too big for her to finish.  The cabbage slaw that came with it was not to her liking, though, and I didn’t care for it either.  The tempura veggies had a heavier batter, but we’re still quite good.  A new appetizer- stuffed mushroom caps- was tasty, but a tad too spicy for Mom, so I had most of them.

The surprise was the bowl of ramen I ordered for my meal.  This, too, was new, and I’m glad they put it on the menu.  It was at least as good as any ramen I’ve had in the past couple of years.  Excellent broth.  Tasty onions, corn and sprouts.  The one thing that brought it down was the chasu.  While theirs was good, it really didn’t compare to the ramen chain’s.  Still, in the context of the rest of the dish, that’s a minor complaint.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> One of our local Japanese places closed last month.  It was a shame, too, because they were 1) very good and 2) a good bargain for what you got.  The places that were left nearby were either pricey or frankly, not that good, except for a local ramen chain.  But the ramen chain’s menu is very limited.
> 
> Well, last week, a new Japanese place opened in the same suite as the one that just closed.  We decided to try them out tonight.
> 
> As it so happens, it wasn’t so much of a closure as a change of management/ownership.  Some of the faces- like the head cook and one of the waiters- are the same.
> 
> The menu, however, is different.  Some old familiar dishes have new recipes.  And some things have vanished, like the bento boxes.
> 
> Mom’s pork ton katsu was tasty but too big for her to finish.  The cabbage slaw that came with it was not to her liking, though, and I didn’t care for it either.  The tempura veggies had a heavier batter, but we’re still quite good.  A new appetizer- stuffed mushroom caps- was tasty, but a tad too spicy for Mom, so I had most of them.
> 
> The surprise was the bowl of ramen I ordered for my meal.  This, too, was new, and I’m glad they put it on the menu.  It was at least as good as any ramen I’ve had in the past couple of years.  Excellent broth.  Tasty onions, corn and sprouts.  The one thing that brought it down was the chasu.  While theirs was good, it really didn’t compare to the ramen chain’s.  Still, in the context of the rest of the dish, that’s a minor complaint.




 We used to have Japanese every week. 

Main problem was we preferred kebabs. 

 Had interesting chat with Stellaris discord group. They're mostly American but they picked up some ANZACs recently. 




 They said this wasn't remotely authentic but looked tasty. Some tacos at our favorite "Mexican" place. 

 Top left cheeseburger one of the best. 

Top right shredded chicken and fried chicken with bacon jam.

 Bottom left beef brisket
 Kinda bland 

 Bottom right kumara and potato better than expected. 

 Favorite Mexican place ever knocking off the Texex place I found with a USian couple running it.



 And to further offend USian senses. 
 Breakfast pizza/day after pizza. Bacon, sausage, hash brown, hollandaise sauce.  It was nicer than the burger pizza. 


 Gherkin, meatball other stuff.

 And an actual breakfast.


----------



## trappedslider

Zardnaar said:


> Had interesting chat with Stellaris discord group.



I have that game,but haven't played it lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My personal take on pizza is that a pizza crust- like any bread, rice, pasta, potato, yucca or any other fairly neutrally flavored starch foodstuffs- is a flavor delivery system.  So you can’t offend me with pizza toppings.  Or what you put on your pasta.  Or stuff your baked potato with. 

While I mostly gravitate towards pizzas topped with pepperoni, plus things like onions and mushrooms, I eat a pretty broad variety of pizzas if you look at my history over time.  

There used to be a place about 30-40 minutes from my house that did a _fabulous_ lox pizza.  They topped the hot pizza bread with a thick layer of cream cheese, a liberal scattering of raw sliced red onions and nova lox- capers added on request.  Yes, essentially it was a gigantic, classic lox bagel!  I ate one by myself ONCE.  It was really too heavy not to share.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My personal take on pizza is that a pizza crust- like any bread, rice, pasta, potato, yucca or any other fairly neutrally flavored starch foodstuffs- is a flavor delivery system.  So you can’t offend me with pizza toppings.  Or what you put on your pasta.  Or stuff your baked potato with.
> 
> While I mostly gravitate towards pizzas topped with pepperoni, plus things like onions and mushrooms, I eat a pretty broad variety of pizzas if you look at my history over time.
> 
> There used to be a place about 30-40 minutes from my house that did a _fabulous_ lox pizza.  They topped the hot pizza bread with a thick layer of cream cheese, a liberal scattering of raw sliced red onions and nova lox- capers added on request.  Yes, essentially it was a gigantic, classic lox bagel!  I ate one by myself ONCE.  It was really too heavy not to share.




 We had a Turkish pizza place that did some sort of cream cheese and tomato pizza. 

 Was very good. Not there anymore but lasted almost two decades. Think it's a kebab place now vs kebabs and pizza.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> We had a Turkish pizza place that did some sort of cream cheese and tomato pizza.
> 
> Was very good. Not there anymore but lasted almost two decades. Think it's a kebab place now vs kebabs and pizza.



I could _totally_ see a “middle eastern” style pizza with something like akkawi cheese, onions, tomatoes, and one of gyro, shawarma or kebab meat on it.  Maybe some kind of mild pepper.

Or a moussaka style pizza!  Heavily seasoned ground meat with tomato sauce, onions, cheese, béchamel sauce and the like.


----------



## niklinna

My stir fries recently got much better. I put in a little less garlic and a lot more ginger. The other stuff is about the same: mirin, lemon juice, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, dried chili, sichuan peppercorns, black pepper, cardamom.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

niklinna said:


> My stir fries recently got much better. I put in a little less garlic and a lot more ginger. The other stuff is about the same: mirin, lemon juice, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, dried chili, sichuan peppercorns, black pepper, cardamom.



FWIW, mine are pedestrian at best, so I’m always looking to step things up.   Know any good videos?


----------



## niklinna

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, mine are pedestrian at best, so I’m always looking to step things up.   Know any good videos?



Oh, I learned from books. But I did a quick search and found an interesting video. It shows 4 different ways to stir-fry the same dish.


Cooking in separate stages is important if you're cooking a big dish (like for a family). You never want to overload a wok all at once. I do the all-in-one method because I am cooking just for myself.

I do my basic veggie stir-fry like this:

I have a small Cantonese-style cast-iron wok and a gas stove. This isn't ideal, as the flames form a ring around the bottom, rather than making the lowest point the hottest, but you work with what you got. (A friend was going to make me a metal flame concentrator but she moved away.)
Heat up the pan and add peanut oil.
Add finely diced ginger/garlic/chilis and the denser things(carrots & cauliflower, for example) together first. Fry them in the oil for a minute or two, then add just a bit of sauce to give them some steam, and start stirring. Always add just a tiny bit of liquid at a time, otherwise it will cool down the pan and turn your stir-fry to a soggy mush.
Once the liquid has evaporated, add other things (broccoli, mushrooms). Fry them for a bit, then add the sauce a bit at a time and fry til it evaporates fully, and repeat 3–4 times or more. Very important to be stirring continually here. Any time during this, add a splash of toasted sesame oil (you should not add it earlier because it has a low smoke point.)
Add in ground black pepper & cardamom.
Finally add things you want to just get hot without breaking down too much (onions, tomatoes). Crank up the heat a bit. You'll know when it's done by the scent!
Sometimes I toss walnut halves in after the the carrots & cauliflower have been frying but before I add the sauce. I generally don't bother with tofu as I'm single and can't get through a pack quick enough!

I also found a video about pre-steaming carrots, cauliflower, and such, but the whole point of a stir fry to me is to have super-hot but crisp veggies, so that didn't make much sense to me. String beans are an exception, though, you would want to precook those a bit before frying them to a delightful light char.

One last thing: All the veggies should be dry when the go into the wok, even though you're going to add liquid later. Otherwise they get steamed too early and draw heat away just when it should be at its most intense.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thank you!

Some of that I knew, but I’m definitely learning stuff here.

My biggest gear issue is I have to cook in a flat bottomed wok on an electric stovetop.  Obviously, less than ideal.


----------



## niklinna

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Some of that I knew, but I’m definitely learning stuff here.
> 
> My biggest gear issue is I have to cook in a flat bottomed wok on an electric stovetop.  Obviously, less than ideal.



Yes that's a challenging situation for a stir-fry, fire is instant but an electric coil takes time to return to full heat once any has been drained out—say by adding things to the pan. Be sure to add sauce even more gradually.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If you were doing a basic beef stir fry, what seasonings would you use?


----------



## Jahydin

Oh awesome! I've been trying to use my wok at least once a week this year. 

Shout out to Kenji for putting out the best wok book ever!

@Dannyalcatraz


----------



## AnotherGuy

Jahydin said:


> Shout out to Kenji for putting out the best wok book ever!



Hmmm, *second *best wok cook book ever.
The first is clearly _Lee Mack's Wok around the Clock_


----------



## niklinna

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you were doing a basic beef stir fry, what seasonings would you use?



I have no idea; I don't eat meat, but I guess the standard ginger & black pepper would be fine.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you were doing a basic beef stir fry, what seasonings would you use?



Basic beef stir fry?  I'd just rub it with five-spice powder and salt.


----------



## niklinna

CleverNickName said:


> Basic beef stir fry?  I'd just rub it with five-spice powder and salt.



I learned a new thing today and will be looking for it at a nearby grocer.









						Five-spice powder - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jahydin

@AnotherGuy




Credit: u/983694e


----------



## Zardnaar

Jahydin said:


> @AnotherGuy
> View attachment 264955
> Credit: u/983694e




 Heh he is awesome. 

 Would I Lie to You?


----------



## niklinna

Five-spice powder acquired. Will use on my next stir-fry!

Meantime I also splurged on some whole milk, Kerrigold butter, and Oscar Wilde brand cheddar, to make kale colannon. That'll be a couple meals this week, now!


----------



## niklinna

niklinna said:


> Five-spice powder acquired. Will use on my next stir-fry!



Five-spice, it is a winner. I fried up without any garlic or ginger to see how it is without those strong aromatics, just a bit of lemon juice, soy sauce, mirin, sushi vinegar, sesame oil. Very good. I expect rockets with ginger & garlic added.


----------



## Jahydin

My latest obsession is sushi. I've gotten pretty good at the rice, but without access to a fish market, only California, Philadelphia, and Crunchy Shrimp rolls for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jahydin said:


> My latest obsession is sushi. I've gotten pretty good at the rice, but without access to a fish market, only California, Philadelphia, and Crunchy Shrimp rolls for me.



It’s not the same, but you might find lox to be a reasonably satisfying substitute for sushi grade salmon.  And it’s a LOT easier to find.  Many groceries will sell it in their seafood departments, and even Sam’s and CostCo often have it as well.


----------



## Jahydin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s not the same, but you might find lox to be a reasonably satisfying substitute for sushi grade salmon.  And it’s a LOT easier to find.  Many groceries will sell it in their seafood departments, and even Sam’s and CostCo often have it as well.



Oh yeah, that's how I do my Philadelphia rolls. It's not bad. 

I've also stated using canned crab + mayo for my Cali rolls, just for something different. Also because over COVID I suspect some of the imitation crab companies have cut corners. My crab has less flavor and is more starchy now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’m not the biggest fan of imitation crab.  I’ve only enjoyed having it 2 ways:

1) seafood/“krab” salad
2) panko battered, fried, and served on skewers

The latter was how I was introduced to the product in the Japanese Pavilion at the 1984 World’s Fair in New Orleans.  Right before the exit, they had a snack stand that had them on the menu.  We had some, and IMMEDIATELY turned around to get more.  By the last week of the fair’s run, that stand had its own line that was out the door.  

For a while, they sold the sticks in stores.  Man, I wish I could find those krab sticks in my grocery again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Homemade chicken iskander tonight. 



 Kumara hummus with pumpkin seeds yum.



 Beside the iskander, air fried coated chicken, salad, on pita with burger and hot habenero sauce. 

 Washed down with a German lager.


----------



## Jahydin

I think I'm going to try and seek this out. Hopefully it's better than what's sold now in my grocery stores.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fish and chips, ice cream, home made salt and pies. 


 Kinda famous fish and chip shop here. And the burger pie.


----------



## CleverNickName

Dessert tonight: "hazelnut cappuccino" coffee jelly.




Made with cream and hazelnut liquor.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chicken burgers. Marinated the chicked for a couple of hours in garlic, hot sauce, bbq sauce. Air fried it. 

 Bought a nice cheddar, slightly overdid it under the grill and it kinda melted. 

  Put some caramelized onion rings in them. 

 Was pretty damn good.


----------



## reelo

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I could _totally_ see a “middle eastern” style pizza (…)




What you are looking for is called _"lahmacun"_
Just crumble "Beyaz peynir" on top and you're good.


----------



## Zardnaar

reelo said:


> What you are looking for is called _"lahmacun"_
> Just crumble "Beyaz peynir" on top and you're good.




 Had something similar to that back in 1996 first time Lebanese place. The made 55 cent mince pies, $1.10 super burgers and yummy wraps. Place closed 2006/7 iirc.

 First middle eastern food I tried.

 This was it. 









						lahm bi ajeen | middle eastern pizzas - Cardamom and Tea
					

Tangy and flavorful Middle Eastern meat pizzas/flatbreads




					cardamomandtea.com
				




 They were around 75 cents iirc. Added bonus right near the gamestore so arrive in the city head for that area asap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tonight’s dinner of repurposed leftovers: “Tortilla Soup” inspired pasta dish
In the pot…

Plated

Taking stuff out of the freezer to eat to make room…for Thanksgiving leftovers. 

Had a slab of turkey breast and some homemade turkey stock, but didn’t want to do the usual.  So I adapted a chicken tortilla soup recipe to make a pasta sauce.

Ingredients:

1) turkey breast (cubed)
2) homemade turkey stock
3) one yellow onion
4) green onion
5) 1 can diced tomatoes 
6) 1 can tomato paste
7) celery 
8) carrots
9) lemon juice
10) cumin
11) cilantro 
12) salt
13) pepper
14) parsley 
15) chives
16) sliced avocado 
17) shredded parrano cheese
18) egg noodles 

After sautéing and seasoning the veggies, I added the chicken, then the tomatoes, lemon juice and stock.  While that was going on, my noodles were cooking and I started a light roux.  

After I let the main pot simmer and cook down, I added the roux and folded the noodles in, making sure they were all nicely coated.

Plating was a few large spoonfuls, topped with shredded parrano, some more green onion, and half an avocado, sliced.

Results: damn good for an experiment.  Reviews were 100% positive, so we’ll do this again.  There’s room for improvement, though:

1) I forgot to get Monterrey Jack cheese, which is the classic topping for tortilla soup.  I subbed parrano- which I had on hand- because it melts nice and plays well with tomatoes.  But I believe the classic Jack would have been better.

2) you may have noticed there was no bell pepper.  While that’s a classic ingredient in tortilla soup, one member of our household has issues with them.  That said, I MEANT to substitute a different mild pepper- Anaheims, poblanos, anchos or the like.  Just like the Jack, I just forgot to buy them.  Unfortunately, I didn’t have any good substitutes on hand.

3) sliced avocado is another traditional topping for tortilla soup.  But added ON TOP of this pasta sauce- as opposed to IN the soup- they threw off the flavor balance a little.  The sauce that was nearly perfect from the pan was suddenly under salted when you got a bite of the avocado.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A new location of a local Korean bakery chain just opened up in our neighborhood, and we decided to give them a try.  We’ve gotten some tasty things from other (different) Korean bakeries in the past, but none of them are close.  So we have some faves, but haven’t really delved deeply into their offerings.

A couple days ago, on my way home from running errands, I stopped in and picked up 5 different baked goods to try.  Well, I’m glad I did!  We’ve tried 4 of the 5 so far, and they have all been pretty good.  Of course, the ones I got that were like others we’ve tried elsewhere were different, but still quite enjoyable.And the stuff that was new to us were still worth buying again, especially the mocha bread and sausage roll.

Definitely looking forward to trying other things…and buying the stuff we’ve already had.


----------



## Zardnaar

What did their sausage roll look like?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The sausage was nearly engulfed in a hotdog bun-shaped roll that had an almost croissant-like texture, slit lengthwise.  It looked like there was a sprinkling of chives on top.  The roll was buttery and _ever so slightly_ sweet- again, much like a croissant.  I tried a little squirt of yellow mustard on the last bite.  Yummy, but not necessary.  It worked with or without.

The sausage itself was almost identical to a typical American hotdog in size & shape, but with a more complex flavor.

FWIW, the other savory treat we tried was a boat-like bread nearly a foot long, with butter, garlic and bacon inside.  The bread was- like the sausage roll- slightly sweet.  We’ve had something similar from other Korean bakeries, but with those, the bread wasn’t sweet at all.  The pastries themselves were also smaller- just a little bigger than a deck of cards.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ah rough idea. Sausage roll here is something different. Close enough to the Aussie/British/Irish versions. Inherited from UK I suppose.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pavlova. Server IP dessert. Pavlovas an NZ/Australia thing. Kinda like a meringue these ones are soft though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife cooked these. 



 Sausage rolls. Using mother in law's recipe. It involves adding rice and curry powder.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Jahydin

@Dannyalcatraz 
Looks great! I just got the American Test Kitchen's Charcuterie cookbook, so will be doing this soon!


----------



## Zardnaar

Heretic here. Turkey I don't get it?


----------



## AnotherGuy

No stuffing?
We do not have thanksgiving here (not in US), but we do have turkey with stuffing at Christmas, which I look forward to ofc.


----------



## Zardnaar

AnotherGuy said:


> No stuffing?
> We do not have thanksgiving here (not in US), but we do have turkey with stuffing at Christmas, which I look forward to ofc.




 We normally do a Christmas bbq breakfast, dinner is a variety of food by gen X and younger tends to bring salads while in laws do ham, roast lamb, and chicken. 

  Christmas is summer here though. Not a stuffing fan.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AnotherGuy said:


> No stuffing?
> We do not have thanksgiving here (not in US), but we do have turkey with stuffing at Christmas, which I look forward to ofc.



That wasn’t everything we had, but it’s all I could photograph before people started arriving and EATING.

Not pictured: *ground beef & hot sausage dressing*; duck; collard & mustard greens; rice; a sauté of zucchini, tomatoes, onions & Parmesan cheese; corn macque choux, beef pot roast.

It was mostly family, but my cousin brought along a new friend (and her 2 young adult kids) who had just moved to town a few months ago.  The younger of the kids was autistic, and he spent a good portion of the evening sitting apart fr9m most of the other attendees (his choice).

However, it was still pretty clear eve he enjoyed himself, and he completely ensorcelled our dog, who was loving on him all night long.  They played actual fetch together quite a bit, which is extremely unusual for her- she prefers keep away,


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Heretic here. Turkey I don't get it?



Done right, turkey can be as tasty and enjoyable as any other poultry.

I use a steaming technique to do mine, which results in a nice, juicy bird.  But that wasn’t an op this year, so we gor a fried one from our local favorite creole place.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That wasn’t everything we had, but it’s all I could photograph before people started arriving and EATING.
> 
> Not pictured: *ground beef & hot sausage dressing*; duck; collard & mustard greens; rice; a sauté of zucchini, tomatoes, onions & Parmesan cheese; corn macque choux, beef pot roast.



Sounds fantastic. I should really upload some photos when we have big do's.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> It was mostly family, but my cousin brought along a new friend (and her 2 young adult kids) who had just moved to town a few months ago.  The younger of the kids was autistic, and he spent a good portion of the evening sitting apart fr9m most of the other attendees (his choice).
> 
> However, it was still pretty clear eve he enjoyed himself, and he completely ensorcelled our dog, who was loving on him all night long.  They played actual fetch together quite a bit, which is extremely unusual for her- she prefers keep away,



I never had any experience with anyone autistic before. ADD and ADHD yes but not with anyone who has autism. 
Animals are just amazing in general and are great healers IMO - so I'm not surprised by the connection, but it is still good to bare witness to it.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Done right, turkey can be as tasty and enjoyable as any other poultry.
> 
> I use a steaming technique to do mine, which results in a nice, juicy bird.  But that wasn’t an op this year, so we gor a fried one from our local favorite creole place.



This is my third year brining and roasting a turkey, and it turns out delicious every time! I grew up with my parents' dry, tasteless turkey, and made a vow to do better.

Here was the spread last night:


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Done right, turkey can be as tasty and enjoyable as any other poultry.
> 
> I use a steaming technique to do mine, which results in a nice, juicy bird.  But that wasn’t an op this year, so we gor a fried one from our local favorite creole place.




 I don't think I'm a fan of poultry apart from Chicken. 

 And we don't really do Turkey here. You can get it but it's not really a thing so cultural reasons.


----------



## prabe

Our Thanksgiving dinner:







Bison ribeye steaks, eventually with a bourbon-cream pan sauce.




Oven-roasted Brussels sprouts




Excellent beer.

Not shown, dessert: pound cake, vanilla gelato, and an over-the-top (but excellent) pumpkin pie stout.


----------



## CleverNickName

I like turkey just fine, but it's not the only meat I've had for Thanksgiving.  My grandpa would cook a giant ham every year, because he hated poultry.  And my best friend's family would cook up a venison roast if the hunting was good.  

One of these years, I'm going to do a standing rib roast instead of turkey.  Or maybe a super-fancy Beef Wellington if I can up my pastry game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Our Thanksgiving dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267918
> Bison ribeye steaks, eventually with a bourbon-cream pan sauce.
> 
> View attachment 267909
> Oven-roasted Brussels sprouts
> 
> View attachment 267910
> Excellent beer.
> 
> Not shown, dessert: pound cake, vanilla gelato, and an over-the-top (but excellent) pumpkin pie stout.



I’ve had bison more than once, but never as a true steak.  Sounds delicious!  Did you get yours at a specialty butcher?


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve had bison more than once, but never as a true steak.  Sounds delicious!  Did you get yours at a specialty butcher?



We picked them up at a local Wegman's, and we occasionally see bison steaks at other grocery stores around us.

There used to be a bison ranch a bit more than an hour away, but they ... aren't in business anymore (I have no idea of the story behind that). We went there from time to time to buy bison meat.

EDIT: It was just my wife and me, which is why there's just the two steaks and the small-ish amount of roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dinner. Chicken marinading in bbq sauce, garlic, hot and spicy chipotle sauce.


----------



## Aeson

I tried a chicken recipe I saw online. 

1 cup each of honey, ketchup, brown sugar, soy sauce. 
1 tsp garlic powder 
Bring to a boil then pour over chicken and bake. Real simple. It's good too. I think I'll marinade the chicken before cooking next time. Even though I cooked it for two hours, it didn't seem to flavor the meat like I'd hoped. 

My mom mentioned dipping the chicken in the sauce. It's too watery. What can I do to make it a thicker dipping sauce?


----------



## prabe

Aeson said:


> I tried a chicken recipe I saw online.
> 
> 1 cup each of honey, ketchup, brown sugar, soy sauce.
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> Bring to a boil then pour over chicken and bake. Real simple. It's good too. I think I'll marinade the chicken before cooking next time. Even though I cooked it for two hours, it didn't seem to flavor the meat like I'd hoped.
> 
> My mom mentioned dipping the chicken in the sauce. It's too watery. What can I do to make it a thicker dipping sauce?



To thicken it, there are two good options I see. One is to cook it down further. That might be messy or otherwise problematic. The other is to add some corn starch, which will thicken it without doing more than a very little bit to the taste. A quick poke around online says that a normal amount to thicken a soup is 1 tablespoon per liquid cup. Given the amount of thicker liquids in this, I might start with a teaspoon and add if you need more. Remember that cornstarch doesn't really work before the liquid boils.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> I tried a chicken recipe I saw online.
> 
> 1 cup each of honey, ketchup, brown sugar, soy sauce.
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> Bring to a boil then pour over chicken and bake. Real simple. It's good too. I think I'll marinade the chicken before cooking next time. Even though I cooked it for two hours, it didn't seem to flavor the meat like I'd hoped.
> 
> My mom mentioned dipping the chicken in the sauce. It's too watery. What can I do to make it a thicker dipping sauce?



Well, the soy sauce is mostly water.  You might be able to replace it with a couple of tablespoons of dark miso paste (use more or less to taste).  It'll have some of that salt and fermented-soybean flavor...it won't be identical, but it'll get you close.

You can use cornstarch as a thickener too, as @prabe suggests, but it can get weird if you don't cook it long enough.


----------



## Zardnaar

Friday night fry up using the air fryer. Pies can be done in the air fryer but used the oven.




 Front one is half a potato top pie (beef and potato) the back one is Bacon and Egg.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been doing a bit of cooking recently:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz




----------



## Aeson

What if I don't have Home Depot buckets? Can I use any bucket or do I have to have Home Depot? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Cadence

Grasshopper pies for the department finals week party. I did not make the crusts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> What if I don't have Home Depot buckets? Can I use any bucket or do I have to have Home Depot? Just asking for a friend.



Any old big-ass plastic bucket will do, natch.

(Just to be safe, I have 2 that are ONLY used for culinary purposes.)


----------



## Zardnaar

The works breakfast today. 



  And the mocha. 





 Menu. The berry waffles are awesome, not a big fan of maple syrup to sweet.


----------



## Aeson

Cadence said:


> Grasshopper pies for the department finals week party. I did not make the crusts.
> 
> View attachment 269108



How many grasshoppers does it take to make a pie? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Cadence

Aeson said:


> How many grasshoppers does it take to make a pie? Asking for a friend.




It was the Creme de Menthe and Creme de Cacao kind of grasshopper and not the insect kind.


----------



## Aeson

Cadence said:


> It was the Creme de Menthe and Creme de Cacao kind of grasshopper and not the insect kind.



I haven't had it in a pie...yet. I like the Keebler cookies. The mint and chocolate is a great combination.


----------



## Cadence

Aeson said:


> I haven't had it in a pie...yet. I like the Keebler cookies. The mint and chocolate is a great combination.




The topping is melted semi-sweet chocolate mixed with sour cream - it really drives the taste.


----------



## Aeson

Sour cream? That's a new one for me.


----------



## Cadence

Aeson said:


> Sour cream? That's a new one for me.




It works really well together!  I was surprised when I learned what the ingredients were.


----------



## overgeeked

Made fresh sandwich rolls to finish off the banh mi fixings we had from last week.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> Friday night fry up using the air fryer. Pies can be done in the air fryer but used the oven.
> 
> View attachment 268560
> 
> Front one is half a potato top pie (beef and potato) the back one is Bacon and Egg.



The air fryer was one of our great discoveries during the pandemic. I blush to think of how much I've spent on appetizers over the years where the restaurants were clearly just tossing frozen meals from the grocery store (or their restaurant distributor subsidiary) into an air fryer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> The air fryer was one of our great discoveries during the pandemic. I blush to think of how much I've spent on appetizers over the years where the restaurants were clearly just tossing frozen meals from the grocery store (or their restaurant distributor subsidiary) into a deep fryer.




 And adding a dollip of sauce. 

 Went to one place and ibtgink one of their desserts was a microwaved supermarket pudding. It was cheap but still.


----------



## Vael

I'm planning my Xmas bakes, my tradional gifts to friends is a box of homemade sweets. This year the plan is:


Cranberry and Pistachio Biscotti, drizzled with white chocolate
Homemade marshmallows
Baklava

And one more tbd, likely macarons.

Anyway marshmallows done and trayed, got to cut and dust them tomorrow


----------



## Cadence

Mom's Christmas cookies and candies waiting for the family party to start for Christmas Eve.  And I was in charge of the roast beast again this year (it was a bit bigger than we needed... but that means lots of leftovers).


----------



## prabe

We have a pork shoulder slow-roasting in the oven. We'll roast some green beans to go along, later.


----------



## Zardnaar

Table last night. 





 My favorite chicken apricot Moroccan salad. 


 Didn't eat that much. Didn't really like most if the "traditional" dishes (roast lamb, vegetables etc)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Made tamales for Christmas, as is Southern California law. Getting better at it, but still not in the league I want to be in. A lot of it seems to just be down to practice and technique, rather than any particular genius recipe.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Made tamales for Christmas, as is Southern California law. Getting better at it, but still not in the league I want to be in. A lot of it seems to just be down to practice technique, rather than any particular genius recipe.




 Can't find tamale's here. Mexican places tend to be rare and meh.


----------



## trappedslider

Zardnaar said:


> Can't find tamale's here. Mexican places tend to be rare and meh.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> Can't find tamale's here. Mexican places tend to be rare and meh.



If you can get corn/maize and dried peppers of roughly the same time, it's all relatively easy -- in theory -- although doing things like making your own tortillas looks and feels pretty intimidating until you do it yourself.

One of the best things about Southern California is the wide variety of different cuisines (you want to get Afghan food at 11 p.m.? Caribbean? We can make it happen!), and it's something I'm definitely spoiled by.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> If you can get corn/maize and dried peppers of roughly the same time, it's all relatively easy, although doing things like making your own tortillas looks and feels pretty intimidating until you do it yourself.




 Yeah but we won't have anything to compare it with. 

 We have Turkish instead and SEA stuff


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah but we won't have anything to compare it with.
> 
> We have Turkish instead and SEA stuff



Hard to argue with great South East Asian.

And yeah, that's my challenge with making tamales: I've had them, but everyone who makes them relies on a lot of muscle memory and look and feel things that are hard to quantify. If it's hard for me to figure out how to do it, when my body is 25% tamale, learning how to do it off a recipe could be disastrous.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It’s really difficult to replicate recipes away from their native settings, especially if you’re not very familiar with what good results should taste like.

I remember going to be in my college roomie’s wedding in Kansas City, MO.  Most of the wedding party had all gone to the same college in Texas, so when we went in some restaurant and someone noticed they had fajitas, most of them ordered them.  Several had had any since graduation.  And we were in beef country, so how bad could they be?

Although everything looked right, it smelled right, and the beef was juicy & tender.  But the flavor was a massive disappointment.  It wasn’t even in the same flavor orbit as real Tex-Mex fajitas.  Blaaaaaaaand.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It’s really difficult to replicate recipes away from their native settings, especially if you’re not very familiar with what good results should taste like.
> 
> I remember going to be in my college roomie’s wedding in Kansas City, MO.  Most of the wedding party had all gone to the same college in Texas, so when we went in some restaurant and someone noticed they had fajitas, most of them ordered them.  Several had had any since graduation.  And we were in beef country, so how bad could they be?
> 
> Although everything looked right, it smelled right, and the beef was juicy & tender.  But the flavor was a massive disappointment.  It wasn’t even in the same flavor orbit as real Tex-Mex fajitas.  Blaaaaaaaand.




 Americans here usually disappointed with our Mexican. It's not authentic or very good Tex Mex. 

 The one good one we've found and Americans seem to like isn't either one.


----------



## Cadence

A day later than usual, but my (non-Swedish) dad has mastered Swedish pancakes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> Americans here usually disappointed with our Mexican. It's not authentic or very good Tex Mex.
> 
> The one good one we've found and Americans seem to like isn't either one.



Tex Mex is also only one type of Mexican-derived food, based on what Mexican states Texas borders, combined with American tastes (MORE CHEESE!) and what's available there.

The Mexican food in New Mexico is significantly different as is the Mexican food in Arizona and California and, of course, in actual Mexico, where Mexican cuisine is an extremely broad category.

In Southern California, for instance, seemingly every other restaurant lists "mariscos" in their window -- "seafood" -- thanks to the cuisine of Baja California, which is lighter and much less sauce-heavy than Tex Mex.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Tex Mex is also only one type of Mexican-derived food, based on what Mexican states Texas borders, combined with American tastes (MORE CHEESE!) and what's available there.
> 
> The Mexican food in New Mexico is significantly different as is the Mexican food in Arizona and California and, of course, in actual Mexico, where Mexican cuisine is an extremely broad category.
> 
> In Southern California, for instance, seemingly every other restaurant lists "mariscos" in their window -- "seafood" -- thanks to the cuisine of Baja California, which is lighter and much less sauce-heavy than Tex Mex.




 I know I'm not to worried as long as it tastes good. 

 Best Mexican I've had here was Tex Mex via a Texas/Louisiana ex pat couple who opened a joint here. 

 Recently surpassed by an NZ one that's really good but there tacos have an NZ spin and the do things like kumara skins.  

 We make some Mexican inspired food perhaps eg home made burrito but I doubt they count.

 If I'm traveling to different cities I normally keep an eye open for Arabic/Persian type places.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The BJT on sourdough 

Took my aunt to a party at a Tex-Mex joint.  The honoree ordered some bacon-wrapped, cheese (not sure what kind- possibly Monterrey Jack?) stuffed jalapeños as an appetizer, but found them too spicy, even with ranch dressing.  They weren’t the spiciest I’ve ever had, but they DID bring notable heat.  I was fine with them, so I took them home.

I decided to try them in a variation on a classic BLT.  I toasted some sourdough while heating the jalapeños in the microwave.  The toast got mayo and 4 tomato slices.  I cut the jalapeños lengthwise and added them.

All in all, this was a winner.  As expected, the mayo tamed the heat, but the toast & tomato also tamped down the pepper’s punch.  The heat that some found too intense was diffused into a warmth throughout the sandwich.

Would do this again…and I have 2 jalapeños left!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> In Southern California, for instance, seemingly every other restaurant lists "mariscos" in their window -- "seafood" -- thanks to the cuisine of Baja California, which is lighter and much less sauce-heavy than Tex Mex.



Despite Mexico CLEARLY having two huge coastlines and internationally famous seaside resorts, it wasn’t until the 1990s that you started seeing camarones (shrimp) and things like fish tacos in the Tex-Mex restaurants.  And it’s only in the past decade +- that full-on Mexican seafood restaurants have become *visible* in the Dallas/Ft.Worth Metroplex.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Despite Mexico CLEARLY having two huge coastlines and internationally famous seaside resorts, it wasn’t until the 1990s that you started seeing camarones (shrimp) and things like fish tacos in the Tex-Mex restaurants.  And it’s only in the past decade +- that full-on Mexican seafood restaurants have become *visible* in the Dallas/Ft.Worth Metroplex.




 Fish (and lamb?) traditionally not that big a thing in America? 

  I don't like fish much but still eat it occasionally die to all the fish and chip shops.

 Heap of lamb in the table atm haven't touched any of it. Think the MIL is eating it with mint sauce (shudders).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Both are pretty big, but everything not beef, pork or chicken is clearly lower tier.  Seafood is much bigger on our coasts, of course.  But if you live in the central regions, you might only have reliable access to seafood as fast food, Asian, or as specials during Lent.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Both are pretty big, but everything not beef, pork or chicken is clearly lower tier.  Seafood is much bigger on our coasts, of course.  But if you live in the central regions, you might only have reliable access to seafood as fast food, Asian, or as specials during Lent.




 In the family structure GenX and younger generally won't eat traditional lamb. I don't think any of us are it at Christmas. 

 We do eat it at Indian, Turkish, Arabic dishes.


----------



## Jahydin

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Made tamales for Christmas, as is Southern California law. Getting better at it, but still not in the league I want to be in. A lot of it seems to just be down to practice and technique, rather than any particular genius recipe.



My first roommate was from Central Mexico and was the one that really got me into cooking. I was floored how simple ingredients could impart so much flavor. For all our meat, he just cooked on a cookie sheet he placed over two burners on medium heat. The only seasoning he owned was salt and pepper. All the flavor for our dishes came from fresh salsa I made every morning (my one chore, haha).

Making hundreds of tamales with him for holidays is some of my favorite memories. Practice is certainly the key to getting them right! As long as you have cooked meat covered in fresh salsa coved in masa dough, impossible not to be yummy, lol!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> In the family structure GenX and younger generally won't eat traditional lamb. I don't think any of us are it at Christmas.
> 
> We do eat it at Indian, Turkish, Arabic dishes.



Personally, I love lamb, mutton, goat, etc., but I’ve never cooked any of those meats.  So I only get it when I dining out.  

It‘s hard to say what’s easiest to find.  Goat/cabrito shows up in Mexican and Indian places- though paradoxically, never in any of the Mexican-Indian fusion places I’ve been in.  I can find it in Carribean places…if I can find a Carribean place. 

Lamb mostly shows up in the Mediterranean/Arabic restaurants, usually in kebabs or gyro meat.  But not all of them serve it.

Mutton pops up mostly at high-end holiday buffets and certain BBQ smokehouses.


----------



## Jahydin

@Dannyalcatraz 
Are you from the Texas area? I just got back from many great meals from San Antonio! Puffy tacos are awesome!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I love lamb, mutton, goat, etc., but I’ve never cooked any of those meats.  So I only get it when I dining out.
> 
> It‘s hard to say what’s easiest to find.  Goat/cabrito shows up in Mexican and Indian places- though paradoxically, never in any of the Mexican-Indian fusion places I’ve been in.  I can find it in Carribean places…if I can find a Carribean place.
> 
> Lamb mostly shows up in the Mediterranean/Arabic restaurants, usually in kebabs or gyro meat.  But not all of them serve it.
> 
> Mutton pops up mostly at high-end holiday buffets and certain BBQ smokehouses.



Not arguing, but you don't see lamb in Indian restaurants? That's ... mostly where I eat it.


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Not arguing, but you don't see lamb in Indian restaurants? That's ... mostly where I eat it.




 Rogan Josh? 

 I probably eat it the most at Turkish donor kebab places with hot sauce. 



 My last one it's about $11-$12 usd.


----------



## prabe

Zardnaar said:


> Rogan Josh?
> 
> I probably eat it the most at Turkish donor kebab places with hot sauce.
> View attachment 270623
> 
> My last one it's about $11-$12 usd.



Around here, Rogan Josh--and similar dishes--are mostly at Indian restaurants.


----------



## Jahydin

Oh, not sure if I shared, but my favorite salsa:

INGREDIENTS:
6 Jalapeño Chiles
2 Serrano Chiles
1/2 cup Oil
Salt (I use Knorr Chicken Bouillon to taste)
Slice of Onion
1 Clove of Garlic


----------



## Zardnaar

prabe said:


> Around here, Rogan Josh--and similar dishes--are mostly at Indian restaurants.




 Same I normally go for paneer or chicken at Indian places. Our local one got replaced with a Thai place that's quite nice. 

 New favorite is Indo-Nepalese but it's inconvenient to get to (in town parking) and another one we like is further away so it's competing with our local, Thai, pub and cafe (3-4 minute drive) and multiple fish and chip shops nearby. 

 Or favorite places in town have more convenient parking and better access due


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jahydin said:


> @Dannyalcatraz
> Are you from the Texas area? I just got back from many great meals from San Antonio! Puffy tacos are awesome!



I’m from New Orleans, but I’ve lived in San Antonio, Austin, and the Dallas/Ft. Worth areas for most of my life.

There’s a Mexican joint in San Antonio that specializes in cabrito, and I try to hit them whenever I’m in town.

Austin is a big BBQ city, and is the first place I ever had smoked mutton ribs.  OMG!  Unfortunately, that place closed because the owner didn’t like paying his fees/taxes.  Like…ever.  That was like his third failed restaurant.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Not arguing, but you don't see lamb in Indian restaurants? That's ... mostly where I eat it.



The 2 of the last 3 Indian places I saw serving lamb both closed down pre-COVID.  Goat curries are almost everywhere by comparison.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The 2 of the last 3 Indian places I saw serving lamb both closed down pre-COVID.  Goat curries are almost everywhere by comparison.




 Haven't seen goat at any Indian place here.  Normally chicken, lamb maybe seafood, paneer and vegan. 

 Christmas left overs did 3 more meals including blunches so 4 total. No one could be bothered cooking so we went to a fish and chip shop. All our favorites were closed so we took a punt. 

 $67 nzd (40 usd approx) fed 9 people. I had fish, chips and a steak and egg burger. Wife had chips and a sausage. 

 There curry roll looked really good, they were cheap (prices circa 4 years ago) and the family running it were super nice. Almost as good as our regular alot cheaper.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Jahydin said:


> My first roommate was from Central Mexico and was the one that really got me into cooking. I was floored how simple ingredients could impart so much flavor. For all our meat, he just cooked on a cookie sheet he placed over two burners on medium heat.



A substitute comal! I love it!


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The 2 of the last 3 Indian places I saw serving lamb both closed down pre-COVID.  Goat curries are almost everywhere by comparison.



Huh. The two Indian restaurants we frequent A) both survived COVID (so far) and B) both serve lamb. I see goat on their menus, too, but ... at least at those restaurants, goat always has bones in, and I'm too lazy to do that much work.


----------



## Cadence

How common is lamb in gyro and kofta?

Checking the online menus, the Greek/Italian restaurant near our house says the Gyro are lamb from the menu.  The Middle Eastern one on campus has beef kofta.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Cadence said:


> How common is lamb in gyro and kofta?
> 
> Checking the online menus, the Greek/Italian restaurant near our house says the Gyro are lamb from the menu.  The Middle Eastern one on campus has beef kofta.



IME, in the states, if they're run by Greek immigrants, there will be lamb. If it's just someone running a franchise restaurant, it's beef.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

prabe said:


> Huh. The two Indian restaurants we frequent A) both survived COVID (so far)…



Like I said, those 2 closed before COVID.  One was on its second run in a location it had been in and closed for being badly mismanaged, and they hadn’t learned anything when they reopened.  Good food, bad business.

The other was part of a small international chain, and something within the chain killed them off.  They closed in 2017.


----------



## overgeeked

Today I am making cheap and easy shredded chicken enchiladas.

Takes 5 hours. Makes 10-12 enchiladas depending on how fat you want ’em.

2 big chicken breasts (about 2-3 pounds). 
2 28-ounce cans of La Victoria enchilada sauce. 
Diced spicy peppers to taste.
Diced olives.
Tortillas.
Cheese.

Drop the chicken in a slow cooker for 4 hours on high (or 8 hours on low) with 1/3 of the sauce. Once they’re done you can spend 20-30 minutes shredding them by hand…or, if you have a stand mixer, drop them in there with the paddle attachment and put it on low for 2-3 minutes.

Add in 1/3 of the remaining sauce, peppers, olives, and some cheese. Mix. Fill tortillas. Line ’em up in an oven-safe glass baking dish, smother with the remaining sauce, top with cheese. Bake at 375° for 20 minutes. Let them cool for 5-10 minutes before eating.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> How common is lamb in gyro and kofta?
> 
> Checking the online menus, the Greek/Italian restaurant near our house says the Gyro are lamb from the menu.  The Middle Eastern one on campus has beef kofta.




 In NZ our equivalent of gyros and every Greek place has lamb as an option.



			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0xa82eac0dbdeddced%3A0xac48cfaf33ef42b9!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNXZdYzIG0mqtLv0IrKF34ZxN4NUmJDxAajv5Bo%3Dw374-h250-n-k-no!5sDost%20Turkish%20Cafe%20-%20Rapunga%20Google!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNXZdYzIG0mqtLv0IrKF34ZxN4NUmJDxAajv5Bo&hl=mi&sa=X&sqi=2&pjf=1&ved=2ahUKEwjsoMaRlZv8AhUS2XMBHdhLBFAQ7ZgBegQIGxAD&viewerState=ga
		

 Favorite hole In wall Turkish shish. 

 Greek places closed but usually beeline for it travelling to Christchurch. 

Dimitris Greek Food – Eat Souvlaki in Christchurch

 Favorite Greek spot. Just down from where I had Prince of Persia which was Persian/Afghani.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> In NZ our equivalent of gyros and every Greek place has lamb as an option.



You also have an abundance of sheep!


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> You also have an abundance of sheep!




Not as many as we used to have proportionally (3 million people, 60 million sheep baaaa).


----------



## Zardnaar

Be anything appealing at this Fish and Chip shop Americans? 

Menu. $1 NZD approx 0.6 USD.


Chicken burger with cheese and bacon. 



  And the Fish and Chips. 3 fish, 3 scoops. 



 So fish and chips, burgers, Chinese all same spot.


----------



## Zardnaar

Father in laws home made sticky date toffee pudding.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Zardnaar said:


> Be anything appealing at this Fish and Chip shop Americans?
> 
> Menu. $1 NZD approx 0.6 USD.
> View attachment 270821



No idea what a squid ring is (calamari?) or a pineapple ring is. Curry rolls and chop suey patties are also mysterious, but sound intriguing.

Honestly, I wouldn't want the burgers, since it'd probably taste off to me and I can get them/make them myself. I'd much rather go for the mysterious-but-intriguing dishes.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> No idea what a squid ring is (calamari?) or a pineapple ring is. Curry rolls and chop suey patties are also mysterious, but sound intriguing.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't want the burgers, since it'd probably taste off to me and I can get them/make them myself. I'd much rather go for the mysterious-but-intriguing dishes.




 Squid ring is a battered ring of calamari cut from the "tube" of squid. 

 Pineapple ring is a battered pineapple ring deep fried. 

 Curry roll is a fried spring roll with curry in it. 

 Chop suey patty is  chop suey in pattie form deep fried.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

I always suspect that Kiwis and Aussies are making everything up about their countries, but assuming this isn't a hoax, curry rolls sound good and I'd want to try a pineapple ring.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I always suspect that Kiwis and Aussies are making everything up about their countries, but assuming this isn't a hoax, curry rolls sound good and I'd want to try a pineapple ring.




 Pineapple ring was my go to as a kid along with a Hawaiian burger (cheeseburger with pineapple). Never had McDonald's in the 80's so that was my idea of a burger. 

 Curry rolls don't really order then but someone did the other night.

 Chop suey patties might be a local thing idk. 









						Dunedin foodies spill the beans on local delicacy, the chop suey pattie
					

Does the chop suey pattie deserve more credit on our list of national dishes?




					www.1news.co.nz
				




 Never had one until 1999.


----------



## trappedslider

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I always suspect that Kiwis and Aussies are making everything up about their countries, but assuming this isn't a hoax, curry rolls sound good and I'd want to try a pineapple ring.



Well, I'm not sure about NZ but Australia is entirely peopled with criminals. And criminals are used to having people not trust them


----------



## Zardnaar

trappedslider said:


> Well, I'm not sure about NZ but Australia is entirely peopled with criminals. And criminals are used to having people not trust them




 I call Australia the great western dust bowl. Gaming with a bunch of them tomorrow. Once I shrugged off the sheep jokes it was all good. 

 Well it's pvp I'm the most powerful player someone's gonna get donked on.


----------



## AnotherGuy

trappedslider said:


> Well, I'm not sure about NZ but Australia is entirely peopled with criminals. And criminals are used to having people not trust them



Was. 
They have a massive Asian population from various nations. Plenty South Africans have emigrated there. And a frakton of Greeks - whereby Syndey and Melbourne are within the top 10 cities worldwide for the number of resident Greeks. There are probably some other major nationalities I'm missing.


----------



## trappedslider

AnotherGuy said:


> Was.
> They have a massive Asian population from various nations. Plenty South Africans have emigrated there. And a frakton of Greeks - whereby Syndey and Melbourne are within the top 10 cities worldwide for the number of resident Greeks. There are probably some other major nationalities I'm missing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Australians are just try hard Americans right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Australians are just try hard Americans right?



I don’t know.  We usually WIN our wars with wildlife.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t know.  We usually WIN our wars with wildlife.




Mad Max needs to be redone. Emu Folk instead of Apes. Planet of the Emus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Mad Max needs to be redone. Emu Folk instead of Apes. Planet of the Emus.



The hero in captivity: “Get your beaks off me you damn dirty chickens! I’ll put the lot of you on the barbie!”

As the hero sees the remains of the Sidney Opera House: “Crikey!  You’ve gone and done it you _____!”


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Waitaminit…

What if the apes had come to supplant humanity as the ruling species everywhere on Earth…EXCEPT AUSTRALIA!  Emus rule there, perhaps growing to the size of ancient moas.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Waitaminit…
> 
> What if the apes had come to supplant humanity as the ruling species everywhere on Earth…EXCEPT AUSTRALIA!  Emus rule there, perhaps growing to the size of ancient moas.




 We wiped out Moa out. Damn Aussies can't even do that right!!!

  I've heard they let Kevin Bloody Wilson use the Sydney Opera House. Stay classy. 

 He did write the greatest Christmas song if all time though.


----------



## overgeeked

Tonight I made chorizo tacos with homemade corn tortillas, a bit of salsa, and tamarind Jarritos. We have a Jarritos luchador bottle opener but use a bottle cap zip gun instead. Shoots the caps across the room for the cats to chase.


----------



## messy

GERD-friendly curry. It’s not as spicy as real curry but it has the flavor.


----------



## overgeeked

Made banh mi again. Homemade french sandwich rolls. Homemade pickled daikon and carrot. Homemade char siu chicken. Damn that’s tasty. A lot of work. But damn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don’t know.  We usually WIN our wars with wildlife.



It seems…ummm…I MAAAAY have spoken too soon:


----------



## Zardnaar

I'm sure no one here would like NZ scones. Look bloody terrible right? 





 Savory scones with cream cheese baked on top.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been feeling kinda puny the past couple of days.  My allergies have been using me as a punching bag.  So I did myself some comfort food, a grilled ham & cheese on sourdough with a creamy tomato Florentine soup.


----------



## prabe

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been feeling kinda puny the past couple of days.  My allergies have been using me as a punching bag.  So I did myself some comfort food, a grilled ham & cheese on sourdough with a creamy tomato Florentine soup.



I like your idea of "comfort food."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I’ve been eating some form of the combo of grilled cheese/ham & cheese with tomato soup since I was in 2nd grade.  Maybe before.  it was one of the first things I learned to cook, right after scrambled eggs.


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Been feeling kinda puny the past couple of days.  My allergies have been using me as a punching bag.  So I did myself some comfort food, a grilled ham & cheese on sourdough with a creamy tomato Florentine soup.




Do you have a hankering to visit NZ anytime soon?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zardnaar said:


> Do you have a hankering to visit NZ anytime soon?



  I’ve thought about visiting the region more than once, TBH.  But I usually thought more about Australia than NZ.  But NZ has been getting some pretty good press the last decade or so.

This is low skill, low stress, high fat, high salt cooking, though.  IOW, it was tasty.

But seriously, canned soup + milk + spinach & spices.  Basic grilled H&C, but using 3 different cheeses (Colby Jack, sharp Cheddar & Swiss).


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve thought about visiting the region more than once, TBH.  But I usually thought more about Australia than NZ.  But NZ has been getting some pretty good press the last decade or so.
> 
> This is low skill, low stress, high fat, high salt cooking, though.  IOW, it was tasty.
> 
> But seriously, canned soup + milk + spinach & spices.  Basic grilled H&C, but using 3 different cheeses (Colby Jack, sharp Cheddar & Swiss).




 Problem with NZ is it's full of NZers.!!


----------



## Zardnaar

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I always suspect that Kiwis and Aussies are making everything up about their countries, but assuming this isn't a hoax, curry rolls sound good and I'd want to try a pineapple ring.




 Wife's aunty ordered a curry roll. 



  I had chips, burger and a chop suey patty. Said patty. 



 Pattie, burger, chips


----------



## Jahydin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I’ve been eating some form of the combo of grilled cheese/ham & cheese with tomato soup since I was in 2nd grade.  Maybe before.  it was one of the first things I learned to cook, right after scrambled eggs.



Grilled cheese has been my latest obsession.

Nature's Own Perfectly Crafted White bread
One slice of American Cheese
One slice of Cheddar Cheese
Grated Parmesan for the outside.
Oh, and way more butter than I should be using!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jahydin said:


> Grilled cheese has been my latest obsession.
> 
> Nature's Own Perfectly Crafted White bread
> One slice of American Cheese
> One slice of Cheddar Cheese
> Grated Parmesan for the outside.
> Oh, and way more butter than I should be using!



I like the results I got using Oroweat Oatnut bread.  It’s slightly sweet, and the included oats add a bit of crunch.

I used to be able to get a pan onion rye bread at one of the local groceries, and it made for excellent melts as well.  But they stopped selling it years ago.  I haven’t seen anything like it anywhere.

For cheeses, I usually want something melty and something sharp at a minimum.  But a local French bakery/bistro makes a “BLT”: it’s a vegetarian melt with _brie_, lettuce and tomato.  Overall, it’s a surprisingly good combo.


----------



## Jahydin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I like the results I got using Oroweat Oatnut bread.  It’s slightly sweet, and the included oats add a bit of crunch.
> 
> For cheeses, I usually want something melty and something sharp at a minimum.  But a local French bakery/bistro makes a “BLT”: it’s a vegetarian melt with _brie_, lettuce and tomato.  Overall, it’s a surprisingly good combo.



Ooh, I know that bread. Will give it a shot.

"BLT" does sound like a good combo!


----------



## Zardnaar

Brie and camembert go on everything right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn near!


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast new menu at our favorite place that's 2-3 minute drive away. American waitress. 



 Waffles and fruit salad. American style with fried chicken and bacon was an option. 



 Changed menu




 View


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ pizza meatlovers. All of the meat and bbq sauce 13". 



 Probably should have ordered this. 



 It's against my religion the pay for pasta though.


----------



## Zardnaar

3 hour road trip to try some pies. Back to where I was born in "Rohan".




 The Southlander. Corn beef, mustard peas. Very good. 


 Morning Glory. Kiwi breakfast in a pie. 





 Brother in law a d myself ordered 6 to go father in law ordered 12. 









 Lake and mountain country.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What’s in a kiwi breakfast pie?


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What’s in a kiwi breakfast pie?




 Not 100% sure. Chorizo sausage (whole sausage,  egg, bacon/beef?). Even the menu is vague. That's the one with the hash brown on top and the sausage in the middle above. 

 7 hour trip 6 on the road spending about $300 nzd on pies and gas!!

 Chicken and corn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I haven’t been on a road trip in ages.  I always liked the little places you’d find to eat tasty treats, or find odd little treasures.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yeah it was a bit if that he a look at a few rural cares etc. 

 Coffee was a bit of a disappointment. Not bad just wasn't good.


----------



## Jahydin

I finally started making my own corn tortillas.

If anyone is on the fence about it, the process is dead simple with a press.

Water+Maseca, press, cook, repeat.


----------

